#ubuntu-se 2011-08-08
<realubot> Lurigt att --help innehåller mer info än man apt-get. :|
<Numn> försöker fatta vad meta packetet betyder finns ju ingen svensk translating så jag förstår
<Numn> hehe
<realubot> Numn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<realubot> Numn: "These packages do not contain actual software, they simply depend on other packages to be installed. This setup allows entire sets of software to be installed by selecting only the appropriate metapackage."
<realubot> That's it. I think.
<Numn> jag blir förvirrad.
<Numn> jag har ju kvar lxde enviroment och programmen.. det som jag har tagit bort är bara ett skal typ.
<realubot> Numn: "lubuntu-desktop: The LXDE desktop environment, and all the software distributed with Lubuntu"
<realubot> Numn: Om du tar bort lubuntu-desktop så ryker allt som installerades med lubuntu-desktop, tror jag i.a.f.
<Numn> okej.. för mig så rök inte lubuntu-desktop utan bara xpad.. när jag avinstallade men jag vet inte vad mer som försvann
<Numn> nu kan jag radera det jag vet utan problem.. innan jag hade "meta-packetet".. rätt onödigt.. varför inte bara låta sakerna vara installera utan ett sådänt paket.. mindre trubbel enligt mig
<realubot> Numn: Nej, det blir ju jättejobbigt att installera alla paket i meta-paketen ett och ett.
<realubot> Då är det bättre att man installerar meta-paketet så kommer alla andra paket med automatiskt.
<Numn> nej, jag menar allt är inkluderad istället ha i ett separat paket :S
<Numn> än*
<realubot> Ett meta-paket är ju bara ett sätt att installera en grupp paket direkt istället för att sitta och installera massor av paket ett och ett.
<realubot> Numn: Ta lubuntu-desktop t.ex. Det innehåller ju allt det här:
<realubot> Depends: abiword, ace-of-penguins, alsa-base, alsa-utils, anacron, apport-gtk, aqualung, bcmwl-modaliases, cheese, chromium-browser, chromium-browser-l10n, cron, cups-driver-gutenprint, desktop-file-utils, evince, fglrx-modaliases, galculator, gdebi, gksu, gnome-bluetooth, gnome-disk-utility, gnome-mplayer, gnome-power-manager, gnome-system-tools, gnumeric, gpicview, gvfs-fuse, hardinfo, jockey-gtk, language-selec
<realubot> Numn: Hur kul är det att sitta och installera alla dom paketen ett i taget?
<Numn> jo, men det jag inte fattar varför allt det där inte är avinstallerat när jag tog bort lubuntu-desktop? :S
<realubot> Då är det klart smidigare att bara installera lubuntu-desktop rakt av.
<realubot> Numn: Det är det väl? Eller också kanske det ingår i något annat meta-paket eller något?
<realubot> Numn: Du ser vilka paket du har installerade i systemet med det här kommandot: dpkg -l
<realubot> Eller om du vill: dpkg -l | less
<Numn> det jag gjorde va att avinstallerade xpad.. det skulle den avinstallera xpad* lubuntu-desktop. men nu som du säger så har det inte avinstallerats några apps som du snackar om. jag har fått avinstallerat det en av en :P
<realubot> Numn: Ja, jag vet inte vad som händer i ditt system. Jag trodde att allt i meta-paketet togs bort när man tog bort meta-paketet.
<Numn> hur kollar jag om lubuntu eller nåt liknande är med då?
<Numn> det gjorde inte för mig iaf :S
<realubot> Numn: dpkg -l | grep "lubuntu"
<Numn> jag ska testa med ett nytt försök imorgon och se.. hur skulle jag avinstallera?
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge <paket>
<realubot> så skriver du för att avinstallera ett paket, t.ex. sudo apt-get purge xpad
<Numn> okej, men lubuntu-core beskrivs som själva gui grejern or idk
<realubot> Numn: "This package is the LXDE desktop as a lightweight Ubuntu environment. . This package provides the minimal installation of Lubuntu.
<realubot> "
<realubot> apt-cache show lubuntu-core
<Numn> haha låter precis som meta paketet? :S
<Numn> hur kan meta paketet vara nåt viktigt när det finns lubuntu-core? :O
<realubot> Det är ett meta-paket.
<realubot> Numn: Som installerar: "Depends: dbus-x11, lubuntu-artwork, lubuntu-default-settings, lxpanel, lxsession, openbox, pcmanfm, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo, xorg
<realubot> "
<realubot> Numn: meta-paketet finns inte i lubuntu-core. lubuntu-core ÄR ett metapaket.
<realubot> D.v.s. lubuntu-core innehåller paketen: "Depends: dbus-x11, lubuntu-artwork, lubuntu-default-settings, lxpanel, lxsession, openbox, pcmanfm, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo, xorg
<realubot> "
<realubot> Så när du installerar lubuntu-core så installeras paketen dbus-x11, lubuntu-artwork, lubuntu-default-settings o.s.v.
<maxjezy> för att ta bort allt som installerades med tex "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<realubot> Numn: Det är inget som hindrar att du installerar paketen ett och ett istället för att installera meta-paketen men då måste du ju veta vilka paket du ska installera för att det ska fungerar korrekt.
<maxjezy> så måste man köra detta "aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"
<maxjezy> apt-get tar bara bort ubuntu-deskopt
<maxjezy> aptitude tar bort alla beroenden men
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok, det är en av dom sakerna som är bättre med Aptitude än med Apt då. Att Aptitude är bättre på att hålla koll på beroenden än Apt.
<maxjezy> men = med
<realubot> Numn: Ok, då är det säkert så som maxjezy säger. Att apt-get purge lubuntu-desktop bara tar bort just meta-paketet och inte allt innehåll.
<realubot> Numn: Så då får man ta bort paketen ett och ett istället.
<Numn> jo, det som att just desktop sakern hindrar mig att avinstallera nåt program.
<realubot> Det här är ju en omständig variant. :)
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge $(show lubuntu-core | grep "Depends: " | sed 's/Depends: //' | sed 's/, / /g')
<realubot> Det borde väl ta bort allt i ett meta-paket.
<Numn> haha så trött nu, men hoppas jag inte tagit bort nåt viktigt :S
<Numn> jo, men vill ha bort hindret. med xpad.. och gick bort när jag avinstallerad lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> Numn: I absolut värsta fall så får du ominstallera hela systemet. Se till att ha säkerhetskopior på allt viktigt, typ filmer, dokument, bilder e.t.c.
<realubot> maxjezy: SÃ¥ Apt tar bara bort meta-paketet?
 * realubot skakar maxjezy för att han ska vakna.
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> antar att synaptic gör det samma.
<realubot> Ubuntu Software Center då? :S
<realubot> Synaptics ryker ju i nästa Ubuntu eller det kanske redan har rykt.
<Numn> maxjezy: lubuntu-desktop är väll inte gui va?
<maxjezy> vilka svåra frågor ni ställer :)
<realubot> Numn: Vad då GUI? lubuntu-desktop är ju allt som följer med när du installerar Lubuntu, d.v.s. LXDE + alla program som finns i Lubuntu.
<maxjezy> let me be noobish
<realubot> Numn: Så det är klart att det är GUI. Är det något som är GUI här i livet så är det ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop och xubuntu-desktop. Det är ju vad det låter som: "desktop", d.v.s. en skrivbordsmiljö.
<Numn> haha, realubot jag förstår ändå inte varför allt det där snavckar om inte är borta då? :S
<Numn> kan ju använda lubuntu utan problem utan lubuntu-desktop.
<realubot> Numn: Ja, det beror på det som maxjezy precis sa. När du installerar lubuntu-desktop så installeras massor av program som ingår i metapaketet lubuntu-desktop men när du avinstallerar lubuntu-desktop så tas bara meta-paketet bort och inte alla paket som ingår i meta-paketet.
<Numn> jaha. så allt som är viktigt som följer med är kvar men inte själva kartongen eller man ska kalla det :P
<realubot> Numn: Så ska du avinstallera lubuntu-desktop så får du avinstallera lubuntu-desktop OCH alla paket som ingår ett i taget. När du installerade lubuntu-desktop så behövde du bara installera lubuntu-desktop så installerades alla ingående paket automatiskt.
<realubot> Det är alltså mycket omständigare att bli av med paketen i meta-paketet än att installera alla paketen (vilket man alltså gör genom att installera ett enda meta-paket).
<Numn> nu ifall jag vill installerar lubuntu-desktop.. så är xpad med som jag tog bort nyss
<realubot> Numn: Precis så som du sa där är det. Kartongen avinstallerar du, men inenhåller i den ligger kvar i systemet.
<realubot> Innehåller (alla paket som ingår i meta-paketet) måste du alltså avinstallera ett och ett.
<realubot> *innehållet
<maxjezy> realubot, man kan ju skriva in alla paket i samma rad
<realubot> maxjezy: Mm.
<maxjezy> så slipper man köra apt-get hundra gånger
<Numn> nice, då har jag inte tagit bort nåt onödigt.. ville bara veta det
<realubot> maxjezy: sudo apt-get purge $(show lubuntu-core | grep "Depends: " | sed 's/Depends: //' | sed 's/, / /g')
<realubot> maxjezy: Så går det ju smidigt. :)
<maxjezy> bästa är att installera och avinstallera med aptitude
<Numn> vill inte fucka upp lubuntu
<maxjezy> om man ska testa olika skrivbordsmiljöer
<realubot> Numn: Du har knappt tagit bort någonting om du har tagit bort lubuntu-desktop. Däremot har du installerat massor av paket när du installerade lubuntu-desktiop.
<Numn> jag trodde jag skulle bli av med hela lubuntu grejern när jag såg att den avinstallerade lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> Numn: Jag trodde faktiskt att apt-get purge lubuntu-desktop avinstallerade innehåller i kartongen också men jag hade fel där. Det finns ett annat kommando som heter aptitude som tar bort innehåller i kartongen och inte bara "förpackningen" som apt-get gör.
<realubot> Numn: Ja, det trodde jag också. Att du skulle ta bort allt i lubuntu-desktop men det var fel. Du tar enbart bort kartongen som allt kom i då, som maxjezy säger.
<realubot> Numn: Om du inställer hade användet kommandot: sudo aptitude remove lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> så hade allt innehåll också försvunnit men det förutsätter (nog) att du har installerat lubuntu-desktop med Aptitude också och inte Apt.
<realubot> Numn: Jag är inte 100% säker på skillnaderna mellan Aptitude och Apt.
<realubot>  Det är två olika pakethanterare, där apt-get är gammal och aptitude är en ny som många gillar bättre än apt-get.
<realubot> Numn: http://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<realubot> Om du är intresserad.
<Numn> men den raderade bara bort så kan kunde avinstallera apps jag inte vill ha.. precis vad jag ville :)
<realubot> Numn: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/apt-get.html
<realubot> Numn: Eller ännu bättre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<realubot> Numn: I sista länken har du en beskrivning av hur just apt-get fungerar.
<realubot> Numn: Aha, nu förstår jag. lubuntu-desktop avinstallerades ju när du tog bort xpad eftersom xpad ingår i lubuntu-desktop och eftersom lubuntu-desktop inte är komplett utan xpad. Därför så ville apt-get ta bort lubuntu-desktop eftersom meta-paketet inte längre skulle vara "helt" om du tog bort xpad.
<maxjezy> här är en video http://www.youtube.com/metalx1000#p/search/0/stWpR_KpGD8 angående aptitude och apt
<realubot> Numn: Så när du tog bort lubuntu-desktop så fanns inte längre meta-paketet där xpad ingick från början vilket gör att apt-get tar bort xpad utan att klaga.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok, ska kolla videon senare.
<realubot> maxjezy: Läser om skillnaderna nu.
<Numn> innan så kunde jag inte ta bort ifall jag inte tog bort lubuntu-desktop
<amelia> realubot: apt-get och aptitude är inte två olika pakethanterare, det är två olika front-end till pakethanteraren dpkg.
<Numn> kom inte ihåg vad jag använde för kommando
<realubot> Numn: Jag kan trösta dig med att det här är väldigt grundläggade saker för att administrera Linux (installera och avinstallera program) och att du får igen all tid du lägger på att strula med detta i framtiden.
<realubot> Numn: Det du har lärt dig idag kommer du ha användning för så länge du använder Linux (och så länge Linux fungerar som det har gjort under många(?) år).
<realubot> amelia: I know that.
<amelia> realubot: bra, men lär då andra rätt också..
<realubot> amelia: Jag kanske uttryckte mig slarvigt.
<Numn> realubot: aa, önskade bara att inte lubuntu-desktop är knykta med appsen sådär.
<realubot> Numn: dpkg heter programmet egentligen. dpkg = Debian package manager. Apt och Aptitude är två program som använder dpkg men på lite olika sätt.
<realubot> Numn: Det är ju bra att lubuntu-desktop drar ner alla paket. Om du vill avinstallera ett paket så får du helt enkelt acceptera att meta-paketet tas bort också.
<realubot> *om du vill avinstallera ett paket i meta-paketet...
<Numn> jag vill inte ta bort allt som hängde med.. utan bara kartongen som vi snackade.. minns dock inte nu hur jag gjorde :S
<realubot> Numn: Då kör du: sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> så ryker meta-paketet men inte allt som ingick i meta-paketet (kartongen).
<maxjezy> själv föredrar jag att köra rena installationer lite oftare
<Numn> hehe sa kartongen bara för att lätta förklara :P
<realubot> Numn: Det finns ingen större mening att ta bort "kartongen". Den lär inte göra någon skada om den finns installerad. Och om du vill avinstallera något så kommer ju Apt att säga till om meta-paketet.
<amelia> hmm, undrar vad jag ska hitta på nu... bygga selinux-policy för nagios eller titta på en film...
<maxjezy> amelia, film film film
<realubot> maxjezy: Numn provar ju olika Dsektop Environments så det är därför det har blivit massa strul med olika paket i systemet.
<amelia> maxjezy: det lutar lite åt det..
<Numn> realubot: jo men grejern va med alla program som jag ville ta bort innan från menyn.. gnällde de om att lubuntu-desktop att det kommer tas bort
<maxjezy> realubot, har du tipsat om att använda en sandlåda?
<realubot> Numn: Jo, men då får du helt enkelt säga ja till att ta bort lubuntu-desktop om apt-get kräver det för att ta bort ett paket som ingår i meta-paketet lubuntu-desktop.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. Det får du göra. :)
<Numn> som du beskrev med purge?
<Numn> tar bort hindret enligt mig
<maxjezy> amelia, du måste se rise of the planet of the apes sen när den kommer på bio
<realubot> Numn: Om du installerar i VirtualBox så slipper du förstöra ditt "riktiga" system.
<realubot> Numn: Med purge ja.
<realubot> Numn: Installerar ett helt operativsystem virtuellt i VirtualBox så slipper du "leka sönder" ditt riktiga system. Det går att göra kopior på ett installerat system i vbox också så då blir det mycket enklare att återställa hela systemet om det flippar helt av alla tester.
<Numn> realubot: ska göra det bara tråkigt dock. för min dator är för klen att köra virtuellt
<maxjezy> Numn, vad har du för dator?
<realubot> Numn: Aha. Netbook.
<Numn> hur visste du det? :)
<maxjezy> Numn, har du testat att köra virtuellt?
<maxjezy> på min netbook funkar det finfint
<maxjezy> du kanske har någon förhistorisk variant dock
<Numn> japp, hade problem köra det i virtuellt
<realubot> Det är ju uppenbart eftersom du har letar ett lättviktigt DE och att du inte klarar att avsätta resurser virtuella os.
<realubot> *till virtuella os
<Numn> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag fattar inte hur det fungerar fint på din netbook? Du har 1GB i minne? Hur får du två os att köra på 1GB PLUS webbläsare och andra program?
<realubot> Det är klart, Ubuntu rullar väl på 256MB i RAM?
<maxjezy> realubot, jag vet inte, kanske samsung gör bättre datorer än de utger i sina specs?
<realubot> Nej, 512MB.
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Numn> okej tack så mycket för förklaringen. :)
<maxjezy> jag testade iaf köra windows xp, ubuntu och tinycore samtidigt utan problem
<maxjezy> hade säkert kunnat dra igång ett OS till
<realubot> Två os = 1GB. Dessutom ska du ha en webbläsare i hosten på några hundra MB.
<realubot> Det blir tufft att klämma in på en netbook med 1GB i RAM.
<Numn> realubot: vad är purge i synaptic då?
<realubot> Det går nog om man inte använder hosten till något resurskrävande, typ webbläsare+flash.
<realubot> amelia: Eller vad säger du?
<realubot> Numn: purge är väl ta bort, helt enkelt. Jag kommer inte ihåg Synaptic. Jag har inte använt det på ett år eller mer.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag körde ubuntu med xchat, chromium, blender igång samtidigt + windows xp + blender+ vRAY RENDERERARE
<maxjezy> som jag dessutom renderade i samtidigt
<maxjezy> i windows
<realubot> Numn: "purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too).
<maxjezy> vilket är ganska resurskrävande
<realubot> "
<realubot> Numn: Du kan skriva: sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> också men då tar inte Apt bort konfigurationsfilerna i systemet.
<Numn> jag antar att det är
<realubot> Numn: Även om du kör purge så kommer konfigurationsfiler ligga kvar i din Hemkatalog.
<Numn> total bortaggning?
<realubot> maxjezy: Helt klart. Det är konstigt att din netbook inte gick på knäna och började skriva till swap.
<realubot> Numn: purge tar bort mer än remove ja.
<Numn> jo, men jag menade för sypnatics
<realubot> Numn: Om du vill bli av med konfigurationsfiler i din Hemkatalog får du ta bort dom manuellt med kommandot rm /home/num/path/to/config/files
<realubot> Olika sökväg till olika program såklart.
<realubot> Numn: Jag minns inte Synaptic. Strunta i det.
<realubot> Numn: Använd apt-get istället.
<realubot> Numn: och apt-cahce search för att söka.
<realubot> Numn: apt-cache search lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> apt-cache show lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> apt-cache policy lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> för att söka och visa olika typer av info.
<realubot> För att installera använder du apt-get:
<realubot> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> sudo apt-get update
<realubot> sudo apt-get upgrade
<realubot> o.s.v.
<realubot> Läs mer med: man apt-get
<realubot> eller med: man apt-cache
<realubot> Eller googla på manual pages apt-get
<maxjezy> själv föredrar jag aptitude före apt-
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jag använde det förut men gick över till apt-get eftersom aptitude togs bort och då tänkte jag att jag skulle passa på att lära mig apt-get ordentligt.
<Numn> realubot: aja tack för din hjälp, nu har jag redan gjort som jag ville ha, bara att det vara orolig ifall jag tog bort viktigt eller nåt annat
<maxjezy> realubot, har du testat sudo apt-get aptitude
<realubot> Numn: Det är lugnt. Du får ominstallera systemet annars. Se till att ha en säkerhetskopia på allt som är viktigt.
<maxjezy> install
<maxjezy> herregyyd
<realubot> maxjezy: Som sagt. Jag ville lära mig apt-get och då tog jag tillfället i akt när aptitude ändå inte ingick som standard längre.
<Numn> aa
<realubot> Numn: Jag lovar. Det är helt klart värt att lägga tid på att lära sig använda apt-get. Du kommer inte sakna Synaptic eller Ubuntu Software Center när du har fått kläm på apt-get (eller aptitude).
<Numn> vill verkligen kunna döpa om i menyn är svårt! :/
<realubot> Numn: Det är något fel när det inte går genom att redigera menyn som vanligt. Du gör fel eller så är det en bugg i Lubuntu.
<Numn> skriv ju innan om det, fick en länk då hur skulle kunna ändra.. men för mycket för mig att läsa
<Numn> gaah.. nu ska jag gå lägga mig.. nn
<realubot> Numn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<realubot> Numn: Där har du en annan bra länk som hjälper dig komma igång med Terminalen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<realubot> Numn: Sov gott!
<einand> nu är min vovve trådlös
<maxjezy> vovve?
<realubot> maxjezy: "Both aptitude and apt-get will install kword and its dependencies (kspread, kword-data, and libwv2-1c2), but only aptitude will actually remove the dependencies when kword is removed (and only if no other packages depend on those dependencies)."
<realubot> Precis som du sa.
<realubot> sudo apt-get autoremove tar bort paket som inte behövs längre så aptitude fyller inte så stor funktion för just det ändamålet.
<maxjezy> vad avgör om paket behövs eller inte?
<realubot> maxjezy: Om något annat paket är beroende av det eller inte, tror jag.
<maxjezy> jag tror dock inte de har samma funktion
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror det är om paketet hänger ihop med ett annat.
<maxjezy> men ja ska inte säga säkert, är ju dock lätt att testa.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, det tror jag. Har läst guider där det står att Aptitude var mycket bättre på att avinstallera paket som installeras som beroenden till andra paket till apt-get fick autoremove.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan lika gärna köra: sudo apt-get autoremove mplayer
<realubot> som: sudo aptitude remove mplayer
<realubot> Då tas beroenden som inte behövs längre bort också.
<realubot> maxjezy: Fördelen med Aptitude är istället att det listar paket i bokstavsordning när man söker och att Aptitude har ncurses GUI.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ska man pinna ett program som får man köra: echo "pidgin hold" | dpgk --set-selections
<realubot> maxjezy: Men i Aptitude så räcker: aptitude hold pidgin
<realubot> Tja, men frågan är om det är så stor skillnad sedan apt-get fick autoremove?
<realubot> einand: Vad säger du?
<maxjezy> hm
<einand> realubot: http://bambuser.com/channel/einand/broadcast/1882481
<haffe> Hej hej.
<haffe> Vad händer här?
<einand> leker
<whomee> einand: semester? :)
<einand> whomee: jobbar
<whomee> einand: aha trodde du va live på bambuser nu bara
<einand> whomee: ja
<einand> det är mitt jobb ;)
<whomee> okok
<cHarNe2> första dan på jobbet efter fyra veckor :P
<einand> har inte semeste
<einand> r
<maxjezy> första dagen på veckan om inte annat
<Coffe> morrn
<coobra> morn
<coobra> fan så kasst
<coobra> slut på zoegas dricker nu nonamekaffe
<coobra> kan dricka 10L sker fan inte ett piss
<Markslap> coobra: Jo.
<Markslap> coobra: Något händer.
<Markslap> coobra: Du blir nog kissnödig.
<coobra> exakt
<Markslap> Robustabönor prolly.
<coobra> vet inte
<coobra> men ska skaffa zoegas idag
<Markslap> :>
<coobra> ska torsk värmas länge  ?
<itmannen_online> coobra,  bara tills den är klar :)
<coobra> jo
<itmannen_online> coobra,  Fiskska aldrig stekas eller kokas för länge. Då blir dom torr
<coobra> jo
<itmannen_online> coobra,  är du norlänning :D
<coobra> nej
<Markslap> schup
<itmannen_online> ok
<aron_work> Någon som varit med om att kunna resolva ett DNSrecord från de authorativa DNS:erna från en domän, men när man försöker resolva det från lokal resolver kommer bara servfail; dessutom loggas inte den servfailen (men andra servfails)?
<aron_work> Ser ut som en jävligt konstig bind9bugg
<andol> aron_work: För att göra det lite tydligare, kan peka på vilken domän det faktiskt rör sig om?
<aron_work> Hmm, vet faktiskt inte jag har möjlighet att göra så :/
<aron_work> tänkte mer bara om det var någon som sett liknande problem i bind tidigare (just att få servfail utan att den loggar)
<andol> Väldigt lite koll på vad som loggas eller ej per default.
<andol> Kan vara så att den lokala reservern försöker använda fel autkoritäera server?
<andol> Prövat att använda en annan lokal resolver, utan något cachat?
<andol> Blir det rätt om du själv rekurserar med sig dig +trace?
<andol> s/sig//
<aron_work> +trace ger mig full path
<aron_work> Skall testa flusha resolver
<andol> Japp, alltid praktiskt att använda en lokal resolver där man har den möjligheten :)
<aron_work> ser ändå samma problem
<andol> Se ifall http://dnscheck.iis.se/ upptäcker något konstigt?
<aron_work> Körde med intodns test och kunde där se vad som orsakade strulet
<aron_work> Även dnscheck.iis.se vrålade om fel, så lär vara domänen
<aron_work> tack för tipsen1
<Coffe> hur är läget med andol då ?
<andol> Coffe: Jorå, rullar på rätt bra. Själv då?
<Coffe> andol, jo , här med sakta..  fast helt fastnat på ipv6 dhclienten .. får ingen ordning alls på det
<Barre> andol: var det du som skrev en tweet om en password manager du testade?
<Barre> för ett bra tag sen alltså...
<andol> Barre: Kan ha varit, pwsafe
<Barre> bra eller anus?
<andol> Barre: Var överlag vettigt, även om det blev att jag fortsatte använda metoden beskriven på http://blog.bogosity.se/2011/01/12/managing-passwords-using-gnupg-git-and-emacs/ främst beroende på att jag den vägen har lösenordscachning via gpg-agent, istället för att behöva skriva in lösenordet *varje* gång för pwsafe.
<andol> Barre: En sak jag dock uppskattade med pwsafe, och som säkert många andra lösenordshanterare fixar de med, vart att den kunde skicka output direkt till clipboarden.
<andol> (nu lunch)
<Barre> tack andol
<Coffe> Yo Barre
<Barre> 'lo Coffe
<amelia> *gäsp*
<haffe> Såpass alltså.
<haffe> Gäsp.
<Peyam> kolla trean
<Peyam> tvillingar som blitt våldtagna av sina bröder och pappa i flera år
<Barre> 68% downloaded -> CyanogenMod 7.0.3
<whomee> kör nightly 15 av Cyanogen nu på min
<Coffe> Barre, på din gamla .. skulle jag köra doc romkitchen . lätt.
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> bra att hårdisken ska pajja typ snart  :(
<Barre> Coffe: på min gamla.. skall "slänga" min iPhone 4 nu...
<Barre> whomee: för "bleading edge" för en gammal man som mig
<Coffe> ja din sgs.
<Barre> sgs?
<coobra> fuck jag har för mycke dataprylar
<Coffe> google s eller va den heter..
<coobra> ligger i driver överalt
<coobra> :(
<Coffe> som är en samsung galaxy s
<Barre> Coffe: nexus s
<Coffe> precis
<Coffe> same same du vet
<Barre> coobra: dataprylar som pärmar och sånt? eller datorprylar som hårddiskar, nätverkskort, moderkort, etc ;P
<Coffe> bamsefar, doc rom kitchen är din kompis där ..
<coobra> Barre:  massa hårdvara...
<coobra> fan så jävla jobbigt
<Barre> jag förstod, ville bara retas lite
<bamsefar> What?
<coobra> tror jag ska lägga allt i skåpet i en jävla röra med mening så jag slaänger allt
<bamsefar> Coffe:
<Barre> data != dator ;)
<whomee> Coffe: rom kitchen e den man customizar själv eller?
<Coffe> whomee, ja
<Coffe> bamsefar, sorry tab error
<coobra> -a
<whomee> Coffe: okidokie
<Coffe> whomee,  finns massa färdiga saker.. bara välja de man vill ha .. å simsalabim så får man en update.zip att köra
<whomee> Coffe: ja lite rolig idé, dock inte läst så mycket om de, gillar cyanogen men alltid skoj att testa nya saker ju
<Coffe> whomee,  kört med denna rätt länge
<coobra> Barre: på mitt datbord är det fult av saker/projekt + alla ytor man kan tänka sig ligger det fan saker
<trevliggrunka> Har någon här varit med om att ni har så sjukt ont i ryggen att ni tror att ni ska dö, och som håller i sig i dagar i streck? Men som inte känns som att det är benen i ryggen som är sönder, utan att det är muskler/senor/kött som värker i plågsamma intervaller?
<whomee> Coffe: ok, ska nog ta och läsa lite om det
<Barre> trevliggrunka: ja.. det händer ganska ofta för mig. De trodde det var diskbrock, men det visade sig efter en magnetröntken att det var en uttorkad disk..
<trevliggrunka> Uttorkad?
<trevliggrunka> Fick du veta hur man fixar?
<trevliggrunka> Jobbigt att det händer "ganska ofta" för dig... en gång är en gång för mycket IMO. :(
<trevliggrunka> Sitter och hoppas på att det ska gå över hela tiden.
<phnom> Låter som att någon har tränat ryggen och fått uppleva en ordentlig träningsvärk för första gången :P
<Barre> oftast så går smärtorna över av sig själv med sjukgymnastik och väntan (ett par månader till några år), annars är det operation som gäller, antingen den beprövade steloperationen eller byta disken till en artificiell disk. Men ingen av operationerna är 100%..
<Barre> jag har haft problem i 5 år, på bättringsvägen nu dock så jag hoppas jag slipper operation
<whomee> har haft min sådan ryggvärk större delen av mitt vuxna liv, dock har jag ju scolios och så men att träna rygg/mage är ju ganska viktig med när man har ryggproblem
<Barre> men det är ju inte säkert att du har en uttorkad disk =) eller diskbrock för den delen...
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> En fundering.
<haffe> Går det med dd att dumpa en mindre disk på en större?
<kodein> ja
<Coffe> kollar lite på min dns .. har ett A record @ .. vad gör det ?
<haffe> kodein: Kommer jag då att kunna använda resten av disken?
<kodein> kanske? rent spontant tycker jag ju att man borde kunna lägga till en partition eller, beroende på filsystem osv, öka på befintlig
<Barre> det kan vara lätt att lägga till ytterligare partitioner under förutsättning att 1) det är GPT,     2) det är MSDOS-partionering och du inte har fyra primary partition på ursprungsdisken.
<Barre> om inte, så går det men lite klurigare.. det finns inget som är omöjligt, det som kallas omöjligt tar bara lite längre tid
<Barre> jag menar givetvis 1) ELLER 2) =)
<trevliggrunka> phnom: Inte tränat. Det bara kom.
<trevliggrunka> Barre: Ett par månader? NÅGRA ÅR?! :|
<trevliggrunka> Jag är ju helt handikappad. Trodde du skulle säga dagar...
<trevliggrunka> Och dessutom inte ens av sig självt... utan med sjukgymnastik? Herregud...
 * trevliggrunka känner sig ytterligare deprimerad.
<Barre> ingen höjdare nej... men smärtorna kommer och går... smärtorna kan vara (alltså för mig) otroligt smärtsamma ett par dagar till ett par veckor. Värst var förra året när jag hade ont från början av februari till slutet av semptemper... varje dag på smärtstillande :/
<Barre> trevliggrunka: men gå och uppsök en läkare, det kanske är något enkelt att lösa.. eventuellt ett kraftigt ryggskott jue
<Barre> inte ringer du sjukupplysningen när du behöver hjälp med linux/Ubuntu? du skall inte heller gå in på Linux/Ubuntu - IRC kanal för sjukvårdsupplysning ;)
 * Barre får en känsla av att har brickat min desire :/
<haffe> Jag tror mer på att formatera nya disken och kopiera över.
<Philip5> god morgon maxjezy
<maxjezy> Philip5, tackar så hjärtligast
<Philip5> sovit gott enda till nu?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> fick inte sova längre
<Philip5> uj
<maxjezy> fastnade på dokumentären om norge terrordåden inatt
<maxjezy> och lite film
<Philip5> sånt kan hända
<maxjezy> yepp :)
<Philip5> skyll på Dagon att han inte är här och stöttar dig
<maxjezy> ja vad fan gör han
<Philip5> gömmer sig
<amelia> Philip5!!!!!
<Philip5> leker anti
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<maxjezy> antii, !
<amelia> Philip5: vad hittar herrn på idag då?
<Philip5> amelia: tänkt så mycket roligare det är när du är här och inte på semester
<purity^> Philip5,
<Philip5> amelia: svarar på mail och äter lite mellanmål
<amelia> Philip5: jag har ju semester fortfarande..
 * Philip5 tycker det är lite lustigt att det känns kallt inne så jag nästan fryser lite och då är det ändå 23 grader inne
<Philip5> amelia: jo men du är här och det är det som räknas :)
<Philip5> du är inte afk
<purity^> hur var det man gjorde för å ändra färgen på sitt nick i irssi?
<Philip5> amelia: gör du själv då som semesterfirare idag?
<purity^> kan nån hilighta mig
<purity^> Philip5,
<purity^> kom igen nu
<Philip5> purity^: purity^ purity^
<purity^> problem, det blev vitt
<purity^> är det inställt i temat lr?
<Philip5> fråga inte mig jag kör inte irsso
<Philip5> irssi
<coobra> irssi <3
<purity^> Philip5, hilighta mig nu
 * Philip5 slaps purity^ with an old diaper full of extricated chile burritos!
<purity^> baah, det funkar ju inte
<purity^> hur gör man
<Philip5> purity^: noob
<Philip5> ;P
<purity^> hehehe
<purity^> glömt hur man haxxar irssi asså
<Philip5> purity^: du är en dålig människa som fallit för långt ifrån irssi-trädet
<Philip5> purity^: tur för dig att realubot kom nu så han kan hjälpa dig
<Philip5> han är ju västa irssi-haxxorn
<coobra> buritos
<coobra> ?
<coobra> eru Archlinuxare
<coobra> dom äter helatiden sånt
<spacebug-> hej coobra !
<coobra> spacebug-: !!! :D
<purity^> hehe
<purity^> 14:55 [lookandfeel]
<purity^> 14:55 hilight_color = %Y
<purity^> det borde ju bli gult?
<realubot> Philip5: Är du avundsjuk på mig eller?
<coobra> heh
<realubot> Philip5: Eller är du bara sur för att din skrivbordsmiljö är så buggig?
<realubot> Hohoho.
<spacebug-> coobra: ladad hem tasker till androiden ..sjukt nördigt och kul program. Går att göra ALLT typ hehe
<realubot> Philip5: Svara på den här frågan istället. Hur gör Apt för att veta vilka paket som ska tas bort när man kör apt-get autoremove? Vad går Apt på för att veta vilka paket som inte används längre?
<spacebug-> om person X ringer mig samtidigt som jagbefinner mig på plats Y så stäng av mitt wifi osv hehe
<phnom> purity^: Laddar du om config-filen också? :P
<trevliggrunka> Barre: Låter helt sinnessjukt att du haft smärtstillande varje dag så lång tid. Och ang. att "uppsöka läkare" så är det något jag absolut inte tänker göra förrän det är absolut kritiskt. Avskyr hela konceptet att "gå till doktorn". Ska för i helvete inte behövas. Förresten klarar de aldrig av att fixa något när man väl är där, och så får man vänta i evigheter. Enbart negativa erfarenheter. Hade man därem
<trevliggrunka> stålar kunde man beställt hem en riktig läkare...
<purity^> phnom, neeh, e det /reload lr? :P
<purity^> Philip5,
<purity^> hilighta mi :D
<phnom> purity^: !!
<purity^> ååh, gud vad gött
<Coffe> om man vill ha en minimal egen dhs server.. utan sköta någon egen zone. utan bara göra uppslagningar mot .. rekommenderar ni då ?
<purity^> nu skulle jag vilja ha såhär med, mina nicks ser ut såhär: < phnom> men jag vill ha < phnom >
<purity^> en extra space där efter, är det i tema filen jag får grejja det?
<phnom> purity^: idk, jag kör weechat :P
<Philip5> realubot: äldre versionsnummer och depends och rdepends
<Philip5> skulle jag tro
<Numn> tycker knäppt varje gång jag startar lubuntu så måste jag skriva in lösenordet till trådlösa
<Philip5> trevliggrunka: nä akta dig för läkare... typ alla som dött i cancer har varit hos en läkare så det måste ju bara finnas ett samband... ;)
<phnom> realubot: Den tar nog de paket som inget beror på och inte är manuellt installerade.
<purity^> sådär, nu e det fint
<coobra> spacebug-: har en ericsson mobil nu som inte kan göra ett piss ringer det 2 samtidigt eller jag får 2sms samtidigt bootar mobilen om  :D
<spacebug-> coobra: hehe ok
<coobra> spacebug-: så om du kan skicka en androidmobil vore jag tacksam sötis :p
<spacebug-> :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska du skaffa en HTC EVO 3D?
<coobra> spacebug-:  ja skickar addres i pm  :p
<purity^> Philip5, har du kvar Heron?
<spacebug-> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä den vekar lite töntig
<coobra> spacebug-: nejda pallar inte ha en ball mobil  :p
<Philip5> purity^: jo jag har kvar den i lådan men jag kör med sensation nu
<maxjezy> :)
<trevliggrunka> Alla statligt anställda doktorer är kvacksalvare som inte bryr sig ett piss och inte kan något heller för den delen.
<kodein> hur många statligt anställda doktorer (jag antar att du menar läkare, inte doktorer) finns det, då?
<kodein> att döma ut samtliga statsanställda som disputerat låter lite väl extremt, däremot.
<kodein> speciellt när de flesta antagligen inte doktorerat i medicin.
<andol> trevliggrunka: Du vill inte låna en kamm? :)
<antii> maxjezy: yes?
<trevliggrunka> kodein: Inte doktorerat i medicin? Är det inte ett krav då?
<trevliggrunka> andol: En vad-för-slag?
<Philip5> trevliggrunka: man behöver inte vara doktor för att vara läkare
<trevliggrunka> Nej, det märks.
<madbear> man behöver en sån där sak
<madbear> som man kan lyssna på folk med
<madbear> vad heter den
<Philip5> jag tror det är rätt få läkare som verkligen doktorerat
<Philip5> läkarutbildningen är väl 5 år och sedan 2 år AT-jobb på det för att få läkarlegg och ska man doktorerar så tar det väl en 3 år till
<Numn> hmm låter inte illa :)
<trevliggrunka> Önskar man hade råd att beställa hem en 24/7-massör.
<madbear> Philip5: stetoskopet då?
<madbear> krävs inte det
<trevliggrunka> Som står bakom en när man sitter vid datorn och masserar ryggen. Fatta skönt.
<madbear> fatta sommarlov är skönt
<phnom> trevliggrunka: Det är väl bara att åka till Thailand och köpa dig en.
<Philip5> madbear: det får man nog i examinationspresent av nära och köra
<Philip5> kära
<trevliggrunka> phnom: Förstår inte vad du menar.
<madbear> trevliggrunka: dom är billiga där, det vet Philip5
<madbear> nej vafan.. phnom vet
<phnom> Ush, är Philip5 en sån snuskgubbe? :P
<Philip5> vem vet
<kodein> trevliggrunka: nä, det är inget krav.
<kodein> och jag tror inte att antalet statligt anställda läkare är särskilt stort, fortfarande.
<kodein> (doktor cynism brukar ju för den delen roa sig med att fråga läkare vad de doktorerat i när de presenterar sig som doktor Fooson :) )
<phnom> Vi skulle nog få ännu längre vårdköer om det var ett krav att alla skulle doktorera i medicin först :P
<madbear> vi får långa vårdköer för att läkarnas "fack" får bestämma hur många platser som ska finnas på programmet
<madbear> skitsystem
<kodein> det är ett bra punkband
<madbear> som om phnom skulle få bestämma hur många civ.ing det får utbildas
<madbear> kodein: det vet jag väl :P
<phnom> Äsh, jag behöver inte sabba det systemet, CSN försöker så gott de kan redan :P
<trevliggrunka> Fattar fortfarande inte varför andol frågade om en kamm.
<trevliggrunka> Som väl är felstavat...
<madbear> phnom: vad har nu CSN gjort?
<madbear> vi skickar svenskar till polen för att bli läkare
<madbear> finns klasser som är 100% swe där :P
<phnom> madbear: I vintras tänkte de införa att alla vi som inte *läser* 20 veckor per termin (Vi har bara 18 schemalagda veckor, sen är det två tentaveckor.) skulle få betala tillbaak för de veckor vi inte läste.
<phnom> Eftersom vi inte läste 100% enligt dem.
<phnom> Sen backade dem, och nu ändrade de sig igen så att det skulle gälla nya utbildningar. Fast det var nog mer studiedelen av regeringen än CSN.
<phnom> Det kommer i vilket fall fucka upp schemat helt för nya utbildningar på de tekniska högskolorna
<Barre> s/dem/de/
<phnom> Wops
<andol> trevliggrunka: Jo, kam är nog en bättre stavning.
<andol> trevliggrunka: Hursom, tänkte att du vill ha den att dra alla (statliga) läkare över...
<madbear> phnom: betala tillbaka.. dom kan betala oss med en thailandsresa
<trevliggrunka> andol: Aha...
<phnom> madbear: Sen att de ger dubbelt så mycket poäng för en kurs på universitetet med samma innehåll som en kurs på LTH det är det ju ingen som bryr sig om...
<madbear> nej det är bara att knega påp
<phnom> </rant>
<madbear> tillslut har man råd med en massör 24/7
<trevliggrunka> När man inte har någon användning för den.
<kodein> att folk bara orkar whine:a så jävla mycket...
<trevliggrunka> Ja, du har tur som har ett perfekt liv, kodein.
<kodein> japp.
<trevliggrunka> SÃ¥ du slipper klaga.
<kodein> ni får väl göra som alla andra och gråta ut över hur kränkta ni är i pressen
<kodein> så kanske man slipper höra allmänt jävla whine i ubuntu-kanaler iaf
<trevliggrunka> Eh...
<Barre> kverulanter det är vi allihopa, allihopa, allihopa. Kverulanter det är vi allihopa, jag meeed, och du meeeed... ...
<Barre> kodein: men wine är ju en komponent i ubuntu ;P
<kodein> Barre: ja, men inte whine. lrn2stava
<Barre> hehe.... och jag var allvarlig tror du?
<kodein> ja, detta är seriös kanal
<Barre> pfft
<purity^> Philip5, aha.. jag har också en Sensation ju =)
<trevliggrunka> Vänta nu ett tag...
<trevliggrunka> Det finns väl ingen Taco Bell i Sverige?
<trevliggrunka> Eller fanns på slutet av 1990-talet, för den delen?
<trevliggrunka> Hur kan jag i så fall komma ihåg Taco Bell-jycken? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8sZ1DWsAHE
<phnom> För att alla råtthundar ser likadana ut?
<trevliggrunka> Men jag minns just det där han säger.
<trevliggrunka> PÃ¥ spanska.
<Barre> HeMan: ping
<Philip5> purity^: kör du stock rom eller har du börjat med någon 3e parts hackad?
<purity^> Philip5, stock
<purity^> Philip5, verkar jobbigt å roota och HTC ska väl låsa upp bootloadern snart?
<trevliggrunka> Man skulle kunna säga att purity^ ger sin telefon stock.
<purity^> trevliggrunka, oja.. så den knarrar gött nu
<purity^> såå
<purity^> webbalbums-server?
<purity^> Vilken e bästa, Gallery verkar ok, finns nån flådigare?
<trevliggrunka> Men herregud vad mycket skumt ni gör.
<Philip5> purity^: jag har rootat min men kör stock och lite appar som kräver root
<purity^> Philip5, var det smidigt och roota sig? Jag kör inga appar som kräver root just nu iofs
<purity^> och Titanium backup behöver jag ju bara när jag byter ROMs vilket jag inte gör ännu :>
<purity^> Philip5, kör dock GOLauncher, den var helt ok
<Philip5> det var lätt
<Philip5> man kör ett litet program från t ex linux så rootar den åt en och byter bootloader
<Philip5> sedan lägger man in superuser appen
<purity^> Philip5, jaha, smidigt.. men såg nån guide såg ut som man behövde haxxa massa
<purity^> byta ut koder o grejjer
<Philip5> den haxxar åt en
<Philip5> men man måste skriva in ett nummer som låser upp din bootloader
<Philip5> så man får fram det med en sorts keygen
<realubot> phnom: Men om det är så så ryker ju paket som saknar beroende och som har installerats med apt-get utöver standardinstallationern.
<realubot> phnom: Det är därför jag undrar hur autoremove klarar av att gå på beroenden enbart. Det måste ju finnas paket som saknar beroenden och som man har installerat med apt-get under resans gång s.a.s.?
<purity^> Philip5, gött, finns programmet till osx?
<Philip5> tror det
<Philip5> men vem bryr sig när det finns till linux ;)
<phnom> realubot: Ja, den sorterar ut de som inte är "marked as manually installed" också
<phnom> Därav "och inte är manuellt installerade"
<dwep> hmm, modifikationer gjorda med xset verkar ju inte vara permanenta
<dwep> xset +fp [mappnamn], xset fp rehash fungerar fint vid tillägg av en x-font
<dwep> men det är något som måste exekveras vid omstart verkar det som
<cahoot> fonten liggr väl inte i ett dir som xorg kollar
<dwep> men det är just det xset gör, lägger till mappen i font path
<dwep> men det är som sagt bara tillfälligt och måste alltså göras om vid en omstart av systemet
<cahoot> men uppenbarligen bara för stunden, du får väl lägga till dir'et i den gängse pathe'
<dwep> ah, hur?
<dwep> xset -q listar för närvarande mappen pcf-filen ligger i
<dwep> men jag har provat att lägga till den i en av mapparna som x kollar mot, men det ville inte fungera
<cahoot> hmm sitter inte på linux fn, länge sen jag använde annat än ttf
<dwep> äsch, det får nog vara, får nöja mig med mitt fulskript :)
<cahoot> Keep in mind that Xorg does not search recursively through the /usr/share/fonts directory like fontconfig does. To add a path, the full path must be used:  Section "Files"    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/example-font-directory" EndSection
<cahoot> dwep, ^
<dwep> cahoot: vilken fil är det som avses? xorg.conf?
<Linda^> ubuntu - xbox - filöverföring.. hilfe! :(
<Philip5> Linda^: är inte det livet?
<Linda^> att få hjälp? va?
<Philip5> har du problem med det? trodde bara det tog tid
<Linda^> jag kommer inte på hur jag ska göra
<Philip5> har ingen xbox själv så jag vet inte riktigt vad den stödjer
<Linda^> :\
<maxjezy> :)
<Linda^> maxjezy: Du kan! Det ser jag på dig :(
<maxjezy> Linda^, säg något jag inte kan..
<Linda^> jamen hjälp mig då
<maxjezy> jag förstår bara inte vad du ska göra
<Linda^> föra över serier/filmer till xboxen, så man kan se på TV istället för yttepyttelilla skärmen på datorn
<maxjezy> spelar inte xboxen din dvd?
<Linda^> orka bränna massa dvder
<maxjezy> jaha, trodde du hade originalen
<Linda^> nänä, jag vill föra över filer helt enkelt, mellan datorn och xboxen
 * maxjezy tar avstånd från piraternas synder
<Linda^> haha
<maxjezy> inte nog med att man är så bortskämd att man ser gratis film
<maxjezy> då ska man också se det på större skärm
<NorthByNorthWest> Aftons! Behöver hjälp med en grej, slipper gärna installera om datorn från scratch...
<NorthByNorthWest> ...och när jag berättar vad jag ställt till med, ska jag hålla fönstret mot trädgården öppen, så jag kan höra hela linux-sverige unisont slå sig för pannan....
<NorthByNorthWest> jag körde ett chown root -R på /usr/
<NorthByNorthWest> fråga mig inte varför ;)
<NorthByNorthWest> jag var ung och dum...
<NorthByNorthWest> ...men kan jag ordna detta på annan väg än ominstallation?
<madbear> ja
<maxjezy> Linda^, har du ingen USB disk då?
<NorthByNorthWest> madbear: hur?
<phnom> Linda^: Är det en 360?
<maxjezy> de flesta tv-apparater idag spelar ju upp video från usb
<phnom> maxjezy: Många kan lira DLNA direkt också
 * maxjezy misstänker att Linda^ sitter med tjock-tv
<Linda^> nä
<maxjezy> så det är en vanlig xbox?
<maxjezy> och tjock-tv
<maxjezy> har du inte tv-ut på din iphone då?
<maxjezy> eller din android
<maxjezy> eller är ditt hem ett retro-museeum
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<haffe> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<speedxcore> Jag har bokmärken för mina ssh anslutningar. Skriver bara "ssh minserver". Kan man ha bokmärken för sshfs anslutningar också? Tips?
<speedxcore> vet att man kan ha sshfs i fstab, men inte helt praktiskt
<phnom> speedxcore: Jag har ett bashalias för min.
<phnom> Går nog att lägga nåt magiskt i ssh-configen också
<phnom> "bokmärkena" för ssh funkar förövrigt förhost-delen i sshfs också
<NorthByNorthWest> nähe... bara att ladda usb-pinnen då...
<amelia> *gäsp*
<phnom> NorthByNorthWest: Finns det kataloger i /usr som root inte äger?
<NorthByNorthWest> phnom: har ingen koll... körde det i ren desperation när VBOX började krångla och krångla och gnälla på att root måste äga /usr/ så jag körde chown även om varje fiber i min kropp skrek "gör det inte"... var trött och stressad vid tillfället...
<phnom> NorthByNorthWest: Men, är saker trasiga?
<NorthByNorthWest> phnom: systemet funkar hyffsat... men kan tex inte köra sudo apt-get upgrade... varje gång jag loggar in vill den att jag anger lösenord till "nyckelknippan" det gjorde den inte innan...
<NorthByNorthWest> phnom: kör jag "sudo apt-get update" i en terminal får jag "sudo: must be setuid root"
<phnom> Ahå, då är nog inte saker som de ska... :P
<NorthByNorthWest> näe... suck... jaja... blir någ backup av home och blåsning...
<phnom> NorthByNorthWest: Hittade bara två filer här som root inte äger, så det kanske går att fixa
<phnom> NorthByNorthWest: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/661354/
<phnom> Prova att boota en livecd i rescuemode och ändra det på de två filerna om du känner att du inte har så mycket att förlora, jag lämnar inga garantier
<phnom> s/i rescuemode//
<NorthByNorthWest> kör det kommandot och ser vad jag får för svar!
<phnom> NorthByNorthWest: Borde inte komma tillbaka något eftersom du satte ägare på allt till root...
<NorthByNorthWest> problemet är inte då att filerna ska ha mer än en ägare? root + mig t ex... och jag satte alla filer till att ägas av enbart root?
<phnom> Nja, de två filerna ska ha den ägaren och gruppen som det står i min paste, alla andra filer i /usr har redan root som ägare
<phnom> Vad får du om du gör ls -la /usr/sbin/uuid ?
<phnom> uuidd*
<NorthByNorthWest> humm... fick detta på ditt första kommando: http://pastebin.com/0j3zLTHR
<NorthByNorthWest> det andra: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root libuuid 13812 2011-03-21 09:28 /usr/sbin/uuidd
<phnom> Det där är ju filer från din home..
<phnom> Prova att boota en livecd och ändra user på de två filerna, så borde du kunna göra sudo sen iaf.
<NorthByNorthWest> måste jag göra det via en livecd?
<phnom> Ja, om du inte kan logga in som root på nåt sätt. Borde iofs gå via rescue mode i grub
<phnom> Du hade tur som inte gjorde root:root istället för root, det hade nog varit jobbigare ;)
<NorthByNorthWest> kunde tillräckligt för att ställa till det jag gjorde, men inte tillräckligt för att fucka upp totalt....
<NorthByNorthWest> körde "su root" och nu har jag en root-användare i terminalen... nu kan jag väl fixa det? eller?
<phnom> Ja, det borde gå
<phnom> chown daemon /usr/bin/at && chown libuuid /usr/sbin/uuidd
<NorthByNorthWest> copy pastea din rad rakt över och prova?
<phnom> Ja
<NorthByNorthWest> well... inga felmeddelanden och inga meddelanden... måste kanske boota om, fortfarande "sudo: must be setuid root"
<phnom> Mja, prova... Flickan kom nu, bbl ^^
<NorthByNorthWest> provar... tack så länge! :)
<itmannen_online> Undrar varför det inte finns någon sound-mapp i xchat2
<Ninja-E3> Någon som kör med gnome3?
<Ninja-E3> vill höra åsikter du Linux torvalt sågade det :P
<itmannen_online> Självklart :)
<Ninja-E3> tycker inte om nya gnome haha
<Ninja-E3> håller mig till 2:an
<itmannen_online> Man kör det man själv gillar
<Ninja-E3> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.397107/linus-torvalds-toksagar-gnome-3
<Ninja-E3> kolla på den
<Ninja-E3> rätt intressant
<itmannen_online> Jag har läst det. han är bara avundsjuk
<Ninja-E3> haha :P
<Ninja-E3> jasså?
<itmannen_online> Att det inte är han själv som är upphovsnannen
<Ninja-E3> haha kanske
<itmannen_online> Gnome3 är en av Guds gåvor till mänskligheten enligt mig
<Ninja-E3> haha :P
<Ninja-E3> vilket os?
<Ninja-E3> jag prövade det i Fedora 15
<itmannen_online> 11.04
<Ninja-E3> hmm okej, jag kör 10.10 nu med gnome2. tycker det fungerar fint :P
<Ninja-E3> gillar inte unity så mycket haha
<itmannen_online> Men Unity tycker jag är vansinnigt fult
<Ninja-E3> håller med
<itmannen_online> Det tog inte många dagar innan jag kastede ut Unity
<itmannen_online> Sen installerade jag Gnome3 the hard way :)
<itmannen_online> Det rä detta som är en av tjusningarna med Linux. man använder det som passar en bäst
<Ninja-E3> tycker det är lite jobbigt ibland med gnome3
<Ninja-E3> snyggt som bara fan dock haha :P
<Ninja-E3> jag arbetar inte lika effektivt med gnome3 men det ser väldigt mycket bättre ut!
<itmannen_online> Jobbigt med Gnome3 ? Enligt mig så är det mesta lättare :)
<Ninja-E3> tycker jag verkligen inte men det ser bra ut som sagt :)
<svensken> finns det någon här som vet vad Hidraw är?
<svensken> jag skriver ett program som snacker med en USB device, men vill inte använda libusb-1.0
<svensken> *snackar
<itmannen_online> svensken,  Det är troligen en USB
<itmannen_online> svensken,  Men jag tvivlar på att du kan nyttja den
<svensken> hur så?
<einand> svensken: vad för usb device?
<itmannen_online> svensken,  Det är nog spärrad för användande
<Ninja-E3> precos
<Ninja-E3> Root
<svensken> det e en PIC18f2550 på en breadboard
<einand> svensken: rs-232?
<svensken> nej, helt vanlig USB
<svensken> men jag använder Alan Ott's "HIDAPI"
<einand> ok
<einand> vad skall du göra?
<svensken> och den behöver antingen Hidraw eller Libusb-1.0
<svensken> bara snacka med devicen
<svensken> libusb-1.0 e ganska lätt o installera
<itmannen_online> svensken,  Vad är då problemet ? Då är det väl bara att använda någon av dessa
<svensken> men hidraw funkar inte för mig
<Ninja-E3> vrf då?
<svensken> aså libusb-1.0 e faktist skit, med det fungerar
<svensken> *men
<Ninja-E3> mjaaa
<itmannen_online> svensken,  jag förstår det. Det är spärrad
<Peppis> Hej!
<itmannen_online> svens
<einand> svensken: funderat på att leka med avr någon gång?
<svensken> typ en arduino?
<itmannen_online> svensken,  Men huvudsaken är väl att det funkar :)
<einand> svensken: typ
<Peppis> Någon som vet vart man kan spara massa saker medans man gör en ominstallation
<svensken> haha aa
<Ninja-E3> peppis? :P
<Ninja-E3> backup? cd? hdd? online-service?
<itmannen_online> Inte medans men före en ominstallation
<phnom> Peppis: I hemmappen som man såklart la på en egen partition just för såna tillfällen :P
<Ninja-E3> medans? :S
<Peppis> ok
<svensken> itmannen_online, varför skulle ubuntu blockera Hidraw?
<Ninja-E3> om du kör som vanlig user så gör den nog det svensken
<einand> tänkte rs-232 är enklare
<itmannen_online> svensken,  ja det vet jag inte. men den går inte att nyttja har jag märkt
<svensken> konstigt :P
<itmannen_online> I Ubuntu så finns det vektyg för att clona sin installation son en backup
<svensken> einand, ganska sant :P
<svensken> einand, har du gjort mycket med rs-232? jag tänker kanske pröva det nån gång
<einand> svensken: http://bambuser.com/channel/einand/broadcast/1882481
<svensken> einand: holy shit vad coolt
<itmannen_online> einand,  Vad i fridens dagar är du demonstrerar för något ?
<einand> itmannen_online: hemmabyggd sonar
<einand> står ju på sidan
<itmannen_online> einand,  Är inte sonar för ubåtar ?
<einand> lol nej
<einand> för avståndsmätning
<itmannen_online> einand,  Aha. För att mäta hur långt ifrån datorn du kan avara och skriva :D
<svensken> man använder sonar för ubåtar och världsherravälde
<svensken> har jag hört
<itmannen_online> ping ping i en ubåt är väl en sonar
<svensken> aa
<itmannen_online> Jag var nämligen placerad på en ubåt under WW2 så jag vet
<svensken> really?? nice :)
<itmannen_online> Nä huvva vad jag blåljuger :D
<svensken> hahaha nämen
<svensken> min farfar va pilot för usa
<itmannen_online> Men på söndag så får jag ånyo sundernas förlåtelse. Så det är lugna puckar :D
<svensken> ww2 va inte så länge sen
<itmannen_online> Naj. 1938-45
<speedxcore> phnom: lite efter här =) men tack, är ditt bash alias ett eget script?
<svensken> :P
<svensken> einand, va det med en arduino? eller gjorde du en AVR microcontroller board själv?
<einand> det var arduino
<svensken> haha lite svårt o se ;)
<svensken> så mycket cabel
<einand> 5 kablar
<phnom> speedxcore: Nä, bara "alias elements='sshfs home:elements ~/elements'"
<svensken> *kabel
<einand> urk, fick böja benen på mina motstånd för att få plats
<svensken> einand, vad det med bluetooth eller?
<svensken> hur fick du wireless?
<einand> svensken: rs-232 över bluetoth
<svensken> what was the range like?
<einand> ca 50 meter
<svensken> O_O
<svensken> skojar du??
<svensken> å nej jag menade med bluetooth haha
<svensken> sonar kan sjuta långt, det vet jag
<einand> ja
<einand> sonarn klara ~5meter
<svensken> wow... would bluetooth work with regular USB?
<svensken> i mean, over the same 50 meters
<einand> ja?
<einand> specifikationen säger ju 120 meter
<svensken> det måste jag pröva :)
<E3-Ninjan> wut?
<einand> men drömm om det ifrån en mobil, som är byggd för att spara energi
<svensken> men nu behöver jag Hidraw igen, Libusb funkar inte med bluetooth
<einand> klart det gör
<einand> spelar ju ingen roll
<E3-Ninjan> vad används bluetooth till i dagens läge?
<einand> headsett ?
<einand> är väl typ det
<E3-Ninjan> hmmm
<E3-Ninjan> jag har inte använt det sen jag var mindre
<E3-Ninjan> skickade låtar mellan telefoner :P hahaha
<einand> ekolod är sonar med
<Peyamm> tjena
<Peyamm> Allting bra?
<Peyamm> Såg ni syrianska tränare?
<Peyamm> Syrianska FC.
<Peyamm> Han vill skita på svensk fotboll
<Peyamm> hahaha
<Peyamm> han är skitnödig
<madbear> och du har sommarlov
<madbear> och lika som rebecka black vill du inte att det ska ta slut
<svensken> einand, har din laptop en serial port? eller hur gör du rs-232?
<einand> usb
<svensken> genom arduino?
<einand> ja
<svensken> hmm, tror du en PIC kunde göra det?
<einand> sitter rs-232 -> usb chip på den
<einand> så ja, borde väl gå om du sätter på samma chip
<svensken> visste du att ipod kan communicate genom rs-232?
<svensken> du skulle kanske kunna skriva en ipod app som talar med din sonar board :)
<einand> svensken: varför?
<einand> svensken: varför valde du pic?
<svensken> "Portable iPod  Pocket Sonar" hehe
<svensken> den e hur billig som hellst, och jag vill börja sälja det jag bygger
<einand> det är avr med ;)
<Philip5> shit! nu kom Kurdistan! håll er lugna grabbar... ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :).
<einand> svensken: nä pic är skit bra, störde mig mest på att man ehövde programmerare till dom
<itmannen_online> ooops. jag håller i hatten
<Kurdistan> Philip5: hur fungerar senaste drivarna?
<Philip5> klockrent
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Jasså du spelar golf
<Philip5> allt går tokfort nu
<Philip5> itmannen_online: gör jag?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Det var en  fråga :)
<Philip5> lät som ett påstående
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  jag glömde ?
<JaUg> Tjenare, har lite problem med partitioner fortfarande
<Philip5> och ett jasså för mycket i så fall
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Nja jasså kan nog vara med utan att störa frågan
<einand> svensken: så vad har du för intressanta ider att göra då?
<JaUg> Behöver hjälp med att fixa sda1 här http://paste.ubuntu.com/661437/
<Kurdistan> Philip5: okej. jag tror dock dem inte fixat opengl röran dem ställt till det för oss med geforce go 7 serien
<itmannen_online> Värsta grafikkortet när han dör vinner :D
<svensken> einand, PCR :)
<svensken> im a biotech guy
<svensken> einand: "störde mig mest på att man ehövde programmerare till dom" wait, menar du the compiler software?
<einand> svensken: avr stöder spi, så krävs ingen speciel hårdvara för det
<Numn> hur installerar jag senaste thunderbird?
<Kurdistan> Numn: :) med hjälp av ppa.
<Kurdistan> Numn: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<Kurdistan> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable 2. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Numn> då slipper jag compila
<Kurdistan> Numn: det slipper man nästintill alltid göra med buntu.
<Numn> haha
<Numn> men installerar det senaste?
<Kurdistan> vart tog kde nissen Philip5 vägen?
<Kurdistan> Numn: det kan vara smart att först installera thunderbird från ubuntus förråd och sedan köra kommandon jag skrev.
<Kurdistan> då kommer du alltid ha den allra senaste stabila utgåvan
<Numn> haha :)
<Philip5> han sitter och håller koll på er från lite avstånd
<itmannen_online> Adjö för i afton. Dags att kräla till sovplatsen
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) när ska du byta ut din kubuntu mot bättre kde distar?
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: sovgott vännen.
<itmannen_online> See you folks. Och kom ihåg...händerna på täcket :)
<Philip5> kubuntu funkar bra
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) det gör den säkert, men blir du inte nyfiken på testa andra distar?
<Philip5> har testat andra men inga som gjort att det varit så stor skillnad att det är värt att byta
<Numn> thunderbird-locale-sv eller thunderbird-locale-sv_se?
<x_link> Kurdistan: Vad anser du som bättre KDE-distar?
<Kurdistan> x_link: chakra, opensuse och pclinuxos.
<Kurdistan> Numn: sök i synaptic så lär det klarna för dig.
<Numn> jo men det har gjort vet bara inte vilken man ska ta :S
<Kurdistan> Numn: dök båda upp?
<Kurdistan> en kan vara för stavningen och det andra för få programmet på svenska
<Numn> aha okej
<Kurdistan> Numn: annars kan du ju testa system->administration ->språkstöd
<Kurdistan> tror det var så man gick tillväga.
<x_link> Kurdistan: okej.
<Kurdistan> den bör göra det åt di.
<Kurdistan> Numn: du bör föra köra den ha synaptic och annat stängt.
<Kurdistan> annars lär den inte installera
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Kurdistan> x_link: :) du kan testa pclinuxos (ligger mig närmast hjärtat) och chakra.
<Kurdistan> chakra lär bli den dist jag byter till om jag tröttnar med min nuvarande.
<Kurdistan> vettig kde dist.
<Kurdistan> :) svag för rullande utgåvor som är stabila.
<Peyamm> Fan asså
<Peyamm> Nu har jag tränat i en vecka och 1 dag med den där Animal stak
<Peyamm> jag ser lite skillnad
<Peyamm> iaf
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo! dutti
<Peyamm> Kurdistan: Har du vivakurdistan?
<Peyamm> haha
<Kurdistan> Peyamm: nej.
<Kurdistan> men jag vet vad :) det är för lekhörna.
<Peyamm> ja med
<denkku_> hej
<Philip5> hallå där
<maxjezy> är det någon mer än jag som fått sms från något skumt nummer utomlands som säger att man vunnit några miljoner
<maxjezy> säkert någon av alla appar jag installerat som lämnat ut mitt nummer
<denkku_> grattis till vinsten
<Philip5> maxjezy: som tur är inte. hänt att jag fått sådant mail men det är på sin höjd det
<maxjezy> Philip5, ibland när jag går in på sidor så brukar det stå att jag är 100000 00 00 000 besökaren osv
<maxjezy> att jag har vunnit en iphone
<maxjezy> vem vill ha en iphone lixom
<Philip5> och du ba, jippie! och ger dina kontaktuppgifter direkt
<maxjezy> ska de locka med nått så får de ju vara bra åtminståne
<maxjezy> hade en kompis förut som gick på sån där scam
<maxjezy> han ringde dom i USA och höll på i flera timmar och fixa o trixa med det där
<maxjezy> skulle överföra deposition för att få hem sin vinst
<Philip5> man måste vara rätt blåst om man går på sånt
<Philip5> eller nigeriabrev
<maxjezy> vad är de?
<Kurdistan> :) tur att man inte har smartmobiler.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ja, jag funderar på att lägga min smartmobil på hyllan
<maxjezy> skaffa en nokia 1616
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :).
<maxjezy> känner mig övervakad av min egen telefon lixom
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: haha så kan det gå med ny teknik.
<maxjezy> den vill veta var jag är och överföra alla mina bilder till nätet
<maxjezy> alla program känns som små agenter som spionerar på mig
<Kurdistan> :) jag har gammal hederlig.
<Kurdistan> kostade mig strax under hundring.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Peyamm> Enligt en undersökning är det vara 20% av män som använder sin hjärna
<Peyamm> resten som kvinnor
<Peyamm> är
<Peyamm> läs här grabbar
<Kurdistan> :) vi har kvinnliga besökare också.
<Peyamm> Kurden säger till Iranien" fan araber är tröga " iraniern säger " eller hur? Jag har förklrar för min arabiska granne att det här är MIN fru"
<Peyamm> det e ett skämt. de tar skämt ;)
<Peyamm> först så säger dem " det e fan sant." ch sen när de ser " resten e som kvinnor" så hahaha
<Peyamm> Har någon lämnat in ngn app ide?
<x_link> Kurdistan: Orkar inte byta =)
<x_link> Philip5: Tacktack =)
<x_link> Dags att nanna, god natt!
<Peyamm> är hungrig
<Peyamm> vad ska det bli?
<Kurdistan> x_link: om du trivs med din dist så är det ju det bästa. onödigt att ändra.
<Peyamm> Vad ska jag äta alltså?
<Peyamm> får bli köttbullar mitt i natten
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad anser du om wayland? tydligen verkar även kde vara intresserad av wayland.
<Peyamm> Varför satsar inte högskolor på Linux. KTH körde med stor sun datorer ett tag. nu är de borta
<maxjezy> Peyam, varför skulle dom satsa på linux menar du?
<maxjezy> även lkpg universitetet körde med sun förut
<maxjezy> vet inte hur de gör nu dock
<Peyamm> Jag tyckte att sun datorer vad enorma. Nu uppgraderar KTH alt till  Win7. De gick aldrig till Vista. Vet dock inte vad det med skärmarna. mår illa av dem av  ngn okänd anledning.
<Peyamm> Det är nog för att vissa program inte går att köra i Linux än.
<Peyamm> var*
<einand> Peyamm: för dom får alla microsoft produter gratis
<einand> det är del i microsofts framgångs stratigi, dom har alltid gett utbildnings-instutioner gratis mjukvara
<Peyamm> är det gratis för KTH att använda Micorosoft's produkter?
<Peyamm> Ska se på en indisk film
<Peyamm> Gilla!
<maxjezy> blä, gillar inte indisk film.
<Peyamm> jag har förstörd min sömn
<Peyamm> tror det bero på tabletterna jag tar
<Peyamm> igår kväll sov jag vid 4
<Peyamm> nu ska jag ta mina köttbullar och kolla på Bollywood
<Peyamm> hörs
<realubot> Klart MS ger skolor gratis operativsystem. Problemet är ju att det är som att ha Socialdemokraternas partiprogram som samhällskunskapsbok.
<peyam2> ganska rolig film måste jag säga
<maxjezy> realubot, utveckla gärna det du skrev om partiprogram och samhällskunskapsbok
<einand> realubot: jo, tyvär är det ju så
<Peyam> vad snackar ni om
<einand> hoppas denna röda smörja folk kletat in ansiktet med sköljs bort snart
<Philip5> hoppla! där kom det visst en massa updates av kde 4.7.0
<Philip5> undrar vad de nu hittat
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du sett att blender 2.59rc är ute?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> har varit dålig på att följa upp blender
<maxjezy> ajdå, vad har du sysslat med istället?
<Philip5> kameragrejer
<Philip5> just nu kollar jag på trådlösa transmitters/resivers för att styra blixtar :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-09
<maxjezy> Philip5, då måste du vara intresserad av novacut iaf
<maxjezy> dom fick igenom sin kickstarter
<Philip5> de har inte kommit tillräckligt långt för att väcka mitt intresse på riktigt än
<maxjezy> dom är ju självsäkra iaf
<maxjezy> och verkar lyssna på användarna ganska mycket
<maxjezy> http://www.euclideon.com/
<maxjezy> har du läst om det där projektet då?
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> om det inte är bluff så är det minst sagt intressant
<Philip5> men nu är det slut för idag
<Philip5> ciao
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag menar att när MS ger bort företagets produkter till skolor så innebär det att IT-undervisningen blir lika objektiv som om man hade använt sossarnas partiprogram som samhällskunskapsbok.
<realubot> Problemet är att eleverna lär sig MS vilket leder till att företag, myndigheter och organisationer måste använda MS produkter för att det är det folk har lärt sig använda. Det MS förlorar på att ge bort produkter tar dom igen på licenserna till företag o.s.v.
<realubot> Peyam: Jag snackar om att MS ger bort produkter till skolor. Det är ju inte välgörenhet företaget sysslar med.
<maxjezy> och den skulle bli mindre objektiv om det var linux?
<einand> snarare om dom lärde ut båda två
<maxjezy> skolorna har ju inte datorer för att man ska lära sig windows
<einand> eller plattformsoberende kunskap
<maxjezy> plattform som plattform
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej, men om skolorna undervisade i Linux OCH Windows/Mac så.
<realubot> Eller om man hade använt sig av Open Source som LibreOffice istället för MS office.
<maxjezy> men båda gör ju samma sak
<realubot> LibreOffice fungerar ju på Win och Linux.
<einand> varför är LiberOffice bättre än MS office
<maxjezy> det är som att bråka om vilket märke på pennorna man ger eleverna
<einand> snarare att dom lär ut hur formatet skall se ut i stället
<realubot> einand: LibreOffice är gratis för alla.
<einand> maxjezy: varje elev köper ju själv den penna dom vill ha
<realubot> Då borde dom själva få välja os.
<maxjezy> eleverna eller skolorna?
<einand> eleverna
<realubot> Eleverna.
<einand> därför borde skolan lära ut hur ett dokument/vertyg skall se ut
<einand> inte lära ut en viss ordbehandlare
<maxjezy> visst, om det gäller vidareutbildning inom data osv
<realubot> Skolorna borde erbjuda eleverna valfrihet. Och om det inte går så borde mn välja Open Source-program eftersom det gör eleverna mindre beroende av ett företag.
<einand> Främst, för att inte en elev skall behöva lägga ut 1000kr för att göra en skoluppgift
<realubot> einand: I praktiken är det ju enskilda program som t.ex. gymnasiet lär ut.
<einand> realubot: absolut
<realubot> einand: Nja, eleverna får ju programmen men jag tycker det är en princip.
<einand> realubot: inte hemma
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> Om Volvo hade skrivit skolböckerna i Naturkunskap och betalat kalaset så hade folk tjatat om att det inte är objektivit men när MS skänker produkter så tycker många att det är jättebra.
 * einand tror han överköpte sig lite på avr-chip har 35st hemma nu
<realubot> Vad är det för skillnad på en lärobok och ett datorprogram?
<realubot> Jag tycker inte det är någon skillnad i ett sådant här fall.
<realubot> einand: Många får ju skoldatorer nu som dom får ha hemma.
<maxjezy> ja tycker det låter ganska flummigt men
<realubot> einand: Det blir mer och mer vanligt med elevdatorer. Då ingår MS Office o.s.v. så eleverna kan jobba med skoluppgifterna var som helst.
<einand> stämmer förstås
<maxjezy> det är ju först nu linux går att jämnföra med windows
<maxjezy> om ens nu
<amelia> det är förvånansvärt många skolor som har Mac som elevdatorer..
<maxjezy> med tanke på hårdvarustödet
<einand> maxjezy: OSX då?
<maxjezy> samma skit där antar jag
<realubot> Jag tycker det är skandal att man använder MS-produkter i skolundervisningen alt. att man inte låter eleverna välja. Om man inriktar undervisningen som einand sa mot att undervisa om formatet istället för det enskilda programmet så ger man eleverna valfrihet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det handlar inte bara om Linux. Många Open Source-program finns ju till Windows också.
<maxjezy> det underlättar ju lite om alla har samma skit
<realubot> Det är så naivt att tro att MS skänker bort produkterna. Dom tar ju igen det i framtiden såklart. Det skolorna tjänat på gratis licenser förlorar kommuner och landsting på i det långa loppet.
<maxjezy> realubot, idag kanske
<realubot> Jag säger som Bert Karlsson. TPB ger bort musiken men tar igen det på något annat. Det är klart att det finns en affärsmodell.
<maxjezy> hur länge har linux varit konkurenskraftigt?
<realubot> Några år i.a.f. Och Open Source-programvara har varit det länge.
<realubot> Firefox t.ex.
<maxjezy> fler och fler går nog över till linux nu också
<maxjezy> och opensource
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är jag inte så säker på. Om man inte räknar Android då.
<maxjezy> och varför skulle man som datorprograms tillverkare inte få tjäna pengar
<realubot> Klart Chrome och Firefox har ju tagit en stor del av marknaden från IE.
<maxjezy> jag ser inget fel i hur MS agerar med att ge ut gratis program
<einand> tillverkarna för självklart tjäna pengar, dock anser jag det är skolans uppgift att lära ut objectivitet
<realubot> maxjezy: Det får dom gärna göra, tjäna pengar. Men varför ska skattebetalatna stå för kalaset?
<maxjezy> det främjar utvecklingen
<maxjezy> skattebetalarna får igen pengarna för att utvecklingen går framåt
<realubot> maxjezy: Dessutom är det inte seriöst av skolorna att sätta sig i knät på ett stort företag på det viset. Skolorna bör vara mer objektiva.
<maxjezy> smartare elever
<realubot> Det är precis som det här med objektivitet inte gäller när det kommer till datorprogram.
<amelia> problemet är nog inte så mycket konkurrenskrafigheten hos open source, snarare att uppköp gör centralt och därför vill kan göra alla inköp hos samma leverantör. när det finns leverantörer som kan leverera och supportera alla produkter de önskar sig som open source så finns det en chans att de går över.
<realubot> Det gäller bara kursböcker.
<maxjezy> det handlar om att microsoft är bättre än linux
<maxjezy> that's it
<maxjezy> för skolorna dvs
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är det ju inte.
<amelia> det handlar snarare om att stora it-leverantörer säljer hela paketet med microsoft-produkter till kommunerna och framför allt att de har ram-avtal för att kunna vara med i upphandlingarna överhuvudtaget. finns det inget företag som säljer in en open source-lösning i en upphandling kommer det aldrig att ske något byte från microsoft.
<realubot> maxjezy: När skolorna köper in elevdatorer skulle dom kunna välja datorer med Linux-stöd. Dessutom skulle dom kunna skicka med en Linux-skiva eller helt enkelt installera Linux på datorerna så eleverna från början dualbootar.
<maxjezy> realubot, isf borde alla operativsystem vara med
<maxjezy> vad gör linux som en självklar kandidat?
<maxjezy> och varför välja datorer med hårdvarustöd i linux
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, OSX, Windows och Linux i.a.f.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad tycker du om skolorna hade undervisat i iOS men inte i Android?
<realubot> Det är väl snarare så att skolorna borde kräva att få licenserna gratis annars dissar man os:et.
<maxjezy> skolorna undervisar inte operativsystem
<maxjezy> skolorna använder operativsystemet för att använda program
<maxjezy> för att skriva bokrecensioner
<einand> maxjezy: skolorna undervisar operativsystem
<einand> iaf grundskolan
<realubot> Om MS, Apple m.fl. vill att eleverna ska undervisas i deras produkter så borde dom ge bort produkterna. Varför ska skolorna vara tacksamma för att få MS-produkter?
<maxjezy> einand, inte på min tid
<einand> maxjezy: så fungerar det idag iaf
<maxjezy> vad ingår i läroplanen då?
<einand> realubot: Microsoft ger bort sina licenser till komunerna
<realubot> Dessutom handlar det inte bara om undervisning av os:et utan om att eleverna borde få bekanta sig med olika operativsystem i skolan inte stöpas i en form som MS-konsumenter.
<maxjezy> jag tycker det är störande med linux att i en version av kerneln så har man stöd för hårdvara
<amelia> ok, jag ger upp... antar att mina argument inte är tillräckligt flamewar-vänliga. :(
<maxjezy> i nästa så är det däremot inte stödt
<maxjezy> amelia,  :)
<realubot> einand: Jaha, där ser man. Det visste jag inte. Det var ju i.o.f.s bra. Dom tjänar väl in det på supporten då.
<einand> realubot: iaf, vet inte hur det är i alla komuner, men de två jag jobbar var det så iaf
<realubot> amelia: Du har säkert rätt men man måste ju börja någonstans.
<maxjezy> realubot, microsoft ger bort massa pengar till skolor
<maxjezy> datorer
<maxjezy> främjar undervisning
<einand> ger bort = ~50.000kr per år for unlimited antal licensköp
<maxjezy> i fattigare länder
<realubot> amelia: Det finns ju anledningar till att det inte erbjuds support på hela paketet i Open Source och att sådana företag inte är med i upphandlingarna.
<amelia> realubot: och någonstans vore ju att starta ett företag som faktiskt kan sälja en lösning till skolorna istället för att älta en 10 år gammal diskussion.
<einand> amelia: spelar nog inte så stor roll ändå, eftersom MS loggan är stämplad i pannan på de flesta användare idag
<maxjezy> ja, gör som amelia sa
<realubot> amelia: Jag tycker ju inte man ska sälja lösningen till skolorna.
<maxjezy> eftersom linux är gratis så finns det inte många säljare
<einand> men när MS ger bort msdnaa gratis till alla svenska komuner så har man inte mycket att komma med
<realubot> Inte licenser i.a.f. Ev. support då.
<amelia> einand: säg inte det. när företag som kan leverera hela paketet på Apple-produkter har kommit med i upphandligar så har flera skolor gått över till Mac.
<amelia> t.ex. så håller Göteborgs kommun på att utbilda lärare i MacOS.
<einand> tror man bör ritiga sig på att skapa flera och bättre pedagoiska program för Linux först
<realubot> einand: Det är ju precis det jag vill komma åt. MS-loggan är stämplad i pannan på folk och detta ser ju MS till att det lever vidare genom att skänka bort företagets produkter till skolorna.
<einand> sedan kan man börja sälja in det
<realubot> Jo, men Mac är ju hippt.
<realubot> Det är ju lika inne som Windows om inte mer. Det är inte svårt att övertyga folk att köpa en Mac. Det är bara en kostnadsfråga.
<einand> dock kan man diskutera det moraliska i att MS Ger bort alla licenser till skolorna
<amelia> visserligen, men det bevisar trots allt att det går att få in något annat om det finns ett företag som kan sälja in det.
<realubot> Jag tycker skolorna ska kräva gratis licenser och får dom inte det så ska dom inte undervisa i programmet/plattformen.
<einand> realubot: skolorna får gratis-licenser säger jag ju
<realubot> Det finns alternativ till MS-produkter för undervisning idag så skolorna behöver inte stå och buga och bocka åt Ms.
<einand> i vissa, och många fall även hårdvaran
<einand> tex, brukar cisco slänga in rätt många miljoner i hårdvara till skolor
<realubot> einand: Ja. Det tycker jag är bra och ett krav på att skolorna ska använda produkterna.
<einand> jag tycker snare det är omoaliskt
<einand> alla har kanske inte råd att ge bort sina licenser
<realubot> Nja, varför skulle dom inte ha råd med det?
<realubot> Det kostar väl inte mycket med en licens?
<einand> vissa måste ju äta också
<amelia> dock missar ni en väldigt stor anledning till att skolorna inte använder open source-program, det finns nästan inga läroböcker anpassade till programmen.
<einand> amelia: där av jag sa att vi skulle börja skapa pedgoisk material först ;)
<realubot> amelia: Det där är ju ett moment 22 för det beror ju på att skolorna inte undervisar i programmen.
<maxjezy> eftersom det inte finns så mycket pengar i öppen sås så är det svårt för utvecklare att överleva och skriva böcker och allt
<maxjezy> man vet inte ens om projektet finns kvar nästa vecka
<amelia> det har ju skrivits lite material och det har använts av skolor. fast nu har ju svenska linuxföreningen tagit över sidan och den har legat nere i mer än ett halvår.
<einand> amelia: som din bok :)
<amelia> einand: t.ex. sen har ju jonas björk och marcus rejås skrivit en hel del när de arbetade inom skolan.
<einand> o
<einand> jo
<maxjezy> 99,9 % av användarna bryr sig inte om vilket märke det är på toalettstolen dom skiter i
<maxjezy> samma sak gäller datorer
<maxjezy> bara den gör jobbet bra
<einand> maxjezy: helt fel,
<einand> alla är så djävligt petiga vilket os det är på datprn
<einand> och märke
<einand> lyssna till och med på fjortitsnacket
<realubot> maxjezy: Människor bryr sig om det man säger till dom att bry sig om. Människor bryr sig om att folk svälter i Somalia, att bananerna är rättvisemärkt e.t.c. Då borde det går att få folk att förstå varför Open Source är så viktigt.
<maxjezy> realubot, men någon måste ju berätta
<realubot> Open Source passar ju perfekt in i en tonårings hjänra. Det handlar om solidaritet, rättvisa, demokrati, valfrihet.
<einand> jag skiter i att folk svälter, dock äter jag baner som inte är besprutade
<maxjezy> bananer är ap-föda
<einand> bananer är gott
<maxjezy> jag tycker inte det ska vara en skyldighet för skolorna att undervisa och ha opensource
<maxjezy> men en rättighet
<realubot> Det stora problemet är att Linux inte har något som Windows inte har och att Linux inte klarar av att utveckla något som Windows inte skaffar på en röd sekund.
<einand> maxjezy: tycker det skall vara en skyldighet att undervisa objectivt
<maxjezy> einand, på fordonsutbildningen tex
<maxjezy> där har man ofta volvo b20 motor
<realubot> Och objektiv undervisning innebär inte att undervisningsredskapen kommer från ETT företag med monopol på marknaden.
<maxjezy> ska man undervisa bmw och ford och allt va de nu heter kommer motorer stå överallt
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja.
<maxjezy> man kan inte undervisa i allt, finns inte tid och resurser
<maxjezy> och ingen anledning
<einand> på fordondsutbildningar så brukar dom ha ett par olika motorer
<maxjezy> principerna är så lika
<realubot> maxjezy: Samtidigt så förstår man ju att dom undervisar på Volvo och Windows. Det är nog som enskilt mest vanliga systemen och det är det som en genomsnittlig elev behöver kunna ute i arbetslivet.
<maxjezy> insprutsmotor eller förgasare
<einand> samt rätt objectivt då dom lär ut ur en motor fungerar, inte hur en motor fungerar i en bmw
<maxjezy> einand, en disel, en bensin
<maxjezy> en insprut, en förgasare
<einand> maxjezy: bruka få in andra bilar att mecka med också
<einand> har iaf inte hört någon säga "Nä du får inte komma för du har en saab"
<realubot> Operativsystemen kanske glider ihop så det inte spelar någon roll för en vanlig user vilket system man har.
<einand> vilket är vanligt innom IT där dom tar ett aktivt beslut att linux inte ens får anslutas mot nätverket
<realubot> Windows och OS X blir mer och mer lika. Wubi i Windows, virtualisering o.s.v.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, tillslut heter allt google
<realubot> Ja, typ.
<einand> tja, allt kommer nog heta "internet" iaf
<einand> eller molnet
<realubot> Det är väl det mest användarvänliga också att en vanlig user inte behöver har koll på Windows, OS X, Linux, LibreOffice, MS Office utan att allt är en enda stor klump.
<maxjezy> dröjer nog inte länge innan hårddiskarna kommer bli så lagringskraftiga att allt finns på dem redan vid köp
<maxjezy> och endast uppgraderas och fylls på från molnet
<einand> jag tror diskarnas betydelse kommer minska i framtiden
<maxjezy> unlimited space
<realubot> Jag tror mer på klientdatorer och att allt finns i molnet.
<maxjezy> inom 5 år spår jag unlimited space diskar
<maxjezy> kom ihåg var ni hörde det först
<einand> tror jag dock inte på
<realubot> Att vi har allt i Facebook, Gmail, Google Docs, Dropbox, Sky Drive och allt vad det heter.
<amelia> jag är nog mer beredd att hålla med realubot här, tyvärr..
<einand> om 5år tror jag vi sitter på 5Tb diskar, som max
<realubot> Det är väldigt användarvänligt så länge bara internetuppkopplingen är stabil.
<maxjezy> einand, teknologin dvs
<amelia> och molntjänsten är stabil.. om man nu t.ex. kör OS och hela kitet i moln..
<maxjezy> till diskarna
<maxjezy> sen att de dröjer kanske 2  år innan alla har dem är en annan sak
<realubot> Massproduktion är ju det som har byggt mycket av vårt välstånd. Och molnet är massproduktion.
<maxjezy> amelia, gillade "tyvärr" delen :)
<einand> om 5 år tror jag LTE precis börjat komma ut till allmänheten
<amelia> med tanke på helgens incident hos Amazon (som inte är den första i raden av incidenter) så känns väl inte molnet som en särskillt pålitlig plattform.
<amelia> men efter moln kommer solsken så då går vi väl mot decentralisering igen.
<einand> amelia: man får väl ha rendunanse, sin tjänst hos flera molnlevernatörer, rejält korkat att återgå till att lita på en
<realubot> amelia: Vad talar för decentralisering?
<maxjezy> amelia, så du spår att SUN kommer slå igenom igen?
<amelia> maxjezy: Sun är uppköpta av Oracle, så nej.
<amelia> däremot tror jag att historien upprepar sig.
<einand> jag tror aldrig vi kommer återgå till en riktigt decentralisering, dock tror jag att vi kommer få en större spridd ibland molnen
<realubot> einand: 4g om 5 år?
<realubot> einand: Det är ju i ropet nu ju?
<einand> realubot: ungefär då
<einand> realubot: hur många känner du som har 4g idag?
<realubot> Nej.
<einand> så länge 4g inte ger något bättre, kommer det inte bli populärt på ett tag
<realubot> Det ger ju högre hatighet och mer datavänlig trafik eller?
<einand> men inget svenson bryr sig om
<realubot> Jag tycker 3g ider av just det här.
<maxjezy> från det ena till det andra, vilka program är störst i linux och opensource världen tycker ni?
<realubot> *lider
<realubot> maxjezy: Firefox
<einand> sqlite
<amelia> bind
<einand> tror sqlite är större
<einand> eftersom nästan 100% av alla datorer har det installerat
<einand> men sedan beror det på hur man definerar storlek
<amelia> det beror väl iofs helt på hur man definierar störst.
<einand> lovar att yttest få känner till både bind och sqlite
<realubot> maxjezy: WordPress och VLC ligger bra till också.
<maxjezy> jag tänkte, utvecklas bäst och framtiden ser ljusast ut
<maxjezy> dåligt formulerat jag vet :)
<amelia> tomcat eller jboss skulle jag nog säga då..
<einand> tomcat är väl osäkert efter apache drog sig ur java?
<maxjezy> realubot, vlc är lite vad det alltid varit tycker jag
<maxjezy> bra men, är det så hett?
<maxjezy> vad utvecklas, inga större nya tjänster vad jag sett
<einand> jag tror på Chrome och Firefox
<einand> isf
<amelia> cassandra ligger och rätt bra till som hippt program... men det är ju ganska mycket mer nichat än både tomcat och jboss.
<maxjezy> om vlc ersatt all satelit och marksänd tv skulle jag bli imponerad
<maxjezy> just nu spelar den knappt upp alla format stabilt
 * amelia ser världen ur en annan vinkel märker hon..
<einand> maxjezy: fast marksänd och satelit tv spelar bara upp två format
<maxjezy> einand, jag menar, att lite mer såna tjänster kom i vlc
<maxjezy> att det breddades
<einand> går ju
<einand> iaf marksänt
<einand> telias digital-tv plockar jag in i vlc
<maxjezy> intressant
<einand> direkt från nätet
<realubot> Webbläsarna har ju helt klart potential om man tänker på att webbsidor blir som appar i framtiden.
<maxjezy> byter du kanal i vlc
<einand> maxjezy: ja
<einand> eller byter broadcast adress
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, ska bli intressant och se med firefox och deras OS
<maxjezy> när det nu kommer
<maxjezy> för tillfället går det väldigt bra för blender måste jag säga som har en hel del nya funktioner och branches som uppdateras typ dagligen
<realubot> Android är kanske störst? Om det nu räknas som pen SOurce.
<maxjezy> communityt är galet stort också
<realubot> *Open SOurce
<einand> realubot: eftersom Android är BSD+GPL licensierat så är det väl öppensås
<maxjezy> opensource har verkligen fått en kick senaste åren
<realubot> einand: Då tror jag Android är det mest lovande Open Source-projektet.
<realubot> Det går ju inte att förutsäga hur smartphones, tablets och Android kommer att utvecklas.
<maxjezy> tror firefox kommer med telefon snart med
<realubot> En smartphone passar som handen i handsken på en nutidsmänniska.
<maxjezy> snart kläcker väl opera något liknande i pressmedelande också
<realubot> Det är en statuspryl, den kommer ersätta betalkort, fyller alla kommunikationsbehov en vanlig användare har  m.m.
<maxjezy> realubot, det kanske blir det där chippet folk snackat om
<maxjezy> istället för att chippa armen så chippas telefonen
<realubot> NFC
<realubot> Near Field Commmunication.
<einand> japp NFC tror jag på
<realubot> Google och Apple har ju enorma summor att tjäna på NFC.
<realubot> Även marknaden kommer tjäna eftersom folk kommer att ha plånboken i näven vart dom än går. Folk är alltid köpklara och har man inte pengar så får man ett kreditlån med hög ränta direkt i bank-appen.
<einand> tror dock nokia kommer ligga i bräsen för NFC
<einand> någon som kommer komma 2år försent som vanligt är SE
<maxjezy> haha
<einand> skulle inte förvåna mig om dom avviserar en konkurs om 5år
<einand> om det inte kommer något magiskt från dom
<maxjezy> dom har ju alltid haft lite kefft rykte
<maxjezy> som säkert kommer följa de till graven
<einand> tja, dom är ju trögare än någonsin
<einand> dom satt ju i klämsaxen förr, då kom t610
<einand> sedan efter det har dom väl inte kommit med något nytt
<einand> till och med sin egna android serie lyckdes dom döda
<maxjezy> ett helvete att jobba för deras support måste jag säga
<einand> SE var bättre förr, när dom gjorde hårvaran själv och inte köpte all chip från qualcomm
<maxjezy> dom om några kan sälja mobiler som inte är i närheten av färdiga
<einand> nä, deras smart-phones, iaf symbian sabba dom totalt
<einand> genom att släppa en mjukvara som buggade mer än folk på danskurs
<maxjezy> när ja jobba där släppte dom precis P1
<maxjezy> och sa att den skulle vara buggfri
<maxjezy> vet inte hur det blev med det
<maxjezy> för jag slutade då
<maxjezy> jag är jävligt nöjd med min samsung förutom att det är en google telefon
<maxjezy> känns som om den gör allt för att släppa information ut i cyberspacet
<maxjezy> var jag är, vad jag heter, vad jag gör, vad jag fotar osv osv.
<maxjezy> jag är ganska ny med det här med android
<maxjezy> kan man slänga in en ren andoidversion
<maxjezy> utan samsungs inballade grejer
<maxjezy> verkar inte som det går att ta bort dom apparna som ligger i
<maxjezy> förutom de man själv installerar
<maxjezy> jag är lite sugen på att göra ett spel till android (grafiken)
<maxjezy> einand, du är inte sugen på att koda?
<einand> maxjezy: beror på vad, och om jag tjänar mer på det än mina nuvarande projekt
<einand> maxjezy: jag har ägt både m600 och p1
<einand> på tal om samsung,
<einand> mobiltelefon som inte ens skulle röra med gång i sverige, är nu ibland det coolaste man kan ha
<maxjezy> ja, samsung har verkligen gått framåt :)
<maxjezy> jag har inte testat många andra telefoner men jämnför jag med min brors xperia
<maxjezy> så är samsung 10000 ggr fetare som enhet iaf
<einand> Japp
<maxjezy> skärmen är så skön att titta i
<einand> sedan tror jag det var ett misstav att ericsson att tacka nej till att göra googlephonen
<einand> fast, å andra sidan hade dom nog inte kapaciteten att gör en billig sådan
<maxjezy> en grej jag funderat på
<maxjezy> på min telefon finns en searchbar
<maxjezy> google
<maxjezy> jag klickar på den så kan jag tala in det jag vill söka på
<maxjezy> skickar telefonen det jag talar till en server
<maxjezy> min röst
<maxjezy> eller behandlas det i telefon?
<maxjezy> och blir till text
<realubot> maxjezy: Bra fråga. Det är ju möjligt att det skickas eftersom Google utvecklar talsyntesprogram så kanske deras servrar hanterar ljudinspelningen.
<maxjezy> blev riktigt förvånad över hur precis den var
<maxjezy> hur duktig den var
<realubot> Mm, men har du sagt något krångligt då.
<maxjezy> jo, och man får fram förslag på saker om den inte uppfattar verkar det som
<maxjezy> mins inte riktigt nu
<maxjezy> ja är lite noijig för att lämna ut min vackra röst
<maxjezy> om det är så att den skickar den till en server av något slag
<maxjezy> men de va väldigt lätt att navigera med den
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad heter appen då?
<maxjezy> säger jag tex, call realubot
<maxjezy> så ringer den upp dig
<maxjezy> eller, om ja säger, hitta närmaste pizzeria
<maxjezy> så gör den det
<realubot> Aha. Men vad heter appen?
<maxjezy> ja vet inte
<maxjezy> ska se om det går att se
<realubot> Voice Search?
<maxjezy> svårt att se
<maxjezy> det är en widget iaf
<maxjezy> search
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.appbrain.com/app/voice-search/com.google.android.voicesearch
<maxjezy> när jag lägger till den
<maxjezy> precis, så der den ut
<realubot> Ok.
<maxjezy> så blir det såna ljudvågor av mina ljud
<realubot> Finns ju till Chrome också: http://www.google.com/insidesearch/voicesearch.html
<maxjezy> realubot, kollade du videon på sidan
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror dom skickar din röst:
<realubot> "Google continues to fine-tune its speech recognition technology, which is growing in popularity. Its English Voice Search system now uses 230 billion words from actual user queries, allowing it to better recognize phrases people are likely to say, the company says."
<maxjezy> läskigt :)
<maxjezy> ny slogan till google
<maxjezy> we all are google
<realubot> maxjezy: Deras talsyntes fungers bl.a. som så att den gissar vad du menar genom att läsa av hur du uttalar olika ljud beroende på vilka ord som finns runtomkring.
<realubot> Det är väldigt invecklat. IDG hade en artikel om Googles talsyntes.
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.308941/datorn-blir-simultantolk
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är helt klart häftigt.
<maxjezy> HAHA
<maxjezy> wow, snacka om att jag hade rätt
<maxjezy> jag pratade om det här för typ ett år sedan
<maxjezy> mins inte om de va här eller i någon annan kanal
<maxjezy> men, jag sa att direktöversättning i öronsnäcka kommer komma snart
<maxjezy> då sa någon att de skulle dröja minst massor med år
<maxjezy> ja sa, att man kommer kunna gå runt i kina och höra kineser prata svenska
<realubot> "Man kan tycka att språklig analys skulle lösa uppgiften. Alltså att man skriver program som utgår från ordlistor och regler för böjning och ordföljd. Ett sådant program skulle kunna skilja mellan ”banan” (frukten) och ”banan” (en bana) genom att undersöka resten av meningen."
<maxjezy> och när jag pratar svenska till en kines
<maxjezy> så uppfattar han det som kinesiska
<realubot> Om den ska skilja på banan och banan så måste den ju läsa av hur du uttalar ordet. Jag tror inte att det sker i telefonen. Jag tror ludet skickas till Google.
<maxjezy> ja, det programmet får nog inte plats i min telefon
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, det är häftigt när (om) det blir så. Hela den mänskliga språkbarriären försvinner.
<maxjezy> realubot, det var det ja sa
<maxjezy> fan att ja inte mins vem det va som käfta emot
<realubot> maxjezy: 2010-04-10
<realubot> Det är en gammal nyhet som jag länkade till.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> vänta nu, nu mins jag :)
<maxjezy> det var inte på irc
<realubot> Det är en revolution i kommunikationen det också. Det och ett superbra Google Translate.
<realubot> maxjezy: Var det IRL med en kines som ändå inte fattade vad du sa?
<maxjezy> nej, det var på ett stort internetforum
<maxjezy> 50 - 100 år käftade han emot med
<maxjezy> jag sa 1-2 år
<maxjezy> även om det skulle bli lite fel här och var med översättning
<maxjezy> så skulle det ändå underlätta sjukt mycket
<maxjezy> även tolkar kan ju tolka fel
<maxjezy> och att få det i realtid är ju en fördel
<maxjezy> en tolk tar ju alltid god tid på sig att lyssna klart
<maxjezy> osv
<realubot> Mm.
<maxjezy> när det här funkar fint kommer torrentsidorna bli glada
<realubot> einand: Vad säger du?
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför då?
<maxjezy> dröjer inte flera dagar för att få kassa översättningar
<maxjezy> på TS osv
<maxjezy> filmer
<maxjezy> idag är det ett jäkla ståhej på alla som är sura för dåliga textöversättningar gjorda med google translate
<realubot> Ok.
<maxjezy> skulle vara skitbra som insticksprogram till datorn
<maxjezy> tex, istället för att göra en funktion med musen i blender
<maxjezy> eller tangentbordskommandon
<maxjezy> så säger man bara, extrude face 0,5 blenderunit
<maxjezy> och den gör det
<maxjezy> eller, rotate 180 degrees
<maxjezy> eller, texture this object with tile.png
<maxjezy> ja, fatta vilket workflow
<maxjezy> multitasking i program blir bredare med
<maxjezy> använda mus, tangentbord och tal
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, finns ju festival men tror inte det är tillräckligt bra.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nja, festival är text to speech.
<maxjezy> realubot, om man själv sätter upp sina funktioner som man vill använda
<maxjezy> dvs, den behöver inte känna igen röster som google
<maxjezy> utan bara sin egen
<maxjezy> och de funktionerna man själv vill ha spelar man in
<maxjezy> högerklicka på en funktion i programmet och välja spela in ljud
<maxjezy> sen är det ready to go
<maxjezy> just den funktionen
<maxjezy> kanske tar en timme att sätta upp alla funktionerna
<maxjezy> men när man väl har det gjort spar man sjukt mycket kraft och tid
<maxjezy> telefonerna hade ju sån uppringning för länge länge sedan
<maxjezy> t28 hade om ja inte mins fel
<maxjezy> man lagrade (röst) på kontakter i kontaktboken
<realubot> Mm.
<einand> realubot: vad, jag missade
<maxjezy> det brinner i london
<maxjezy> har ni sett?
<maxjezy> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14449675
<maxjezy> helt galet
<maxjezy> kolla videon
<einand> intressant
<realubot> einand: Äh, glöm det.
<einand> maxjezy: är ju ungdommar som sprunnit runt och tänt på
<cHarNe2> morrn någon?
<cHarNe2> dom den här kanalen under semestern?
<cHarNe2> s/dom/dog/
<recharge> morrn
<cHarNe2> braa :)
<maxjezy> :)
<recharge> jag försöker installera screenlets men det går inte så bra... hur får jag de till att vara kvar även när jag startar om datorn?
<maxjezy> hm, vad är det för program som sköter dem?
<maxjezy> antagligen behöver det autostartas
<cHarNe2> recharge: försvinner ett program efter att du startar om datorn?
<recharge> programmet heter screenlets... fattar inte hur jag får de till att fastna
<recharge> cHarNe2: ja
<recharge> eller inte program utan.. vad säger man.. screenlet?
<cHarNe2> recharge: okok, nu fattar jag. trodde att programmet försvann :P
<cHarNe2> recharge: du menar att det inte startar när du loggar in=
<recharge> precis
<cHarNe2> :)
<recharge> ojdå.. kollade nu.. och det är tydligen bara att bocka för en ruta
<recharge> testar
<recharge> :)
<cHarNe2> sökt på google? typ ubuntu autostart at login
<recharge> brb
<recharge> funkar bra :)
<cHarNe2> recharge: härligt :)
<cHarNe2> recharge: får man se en screen på hur det ser ut?
<recharge> det är bara jag som är lite dum ibland... :P
<recharge> hehe - kan knappt det där med print screen :)
<whomee> någon som har tips på bra webui för torrent liknande torrentflux samt torrentflux-b4rt
<cHarNe2> finns ett bra program som heter scrot annars
<cHarNe2> whomee: wtorrent
<cHarNe2> whomee: wtorrent styr en rtorrent instans om jag inte missminner mig
<whomee> cHarNe2: mm läste de precis :) ska undersöka .. tackar
<cHarNe2> whomee: np :)
<haffe> Hörrni.
<haffe> Jag har en hårddisk med ett par trasiga sektorer, jag har skaffat en ny hårddisk. Vad är smidigaste sättet att få över all data från gamla disken till nya?
<maxjezy> någon som vet hur man betalar skype kredit
<maxjezy> tänkte ladda på med 100 kr
<maxjezy> får man faktura eller via kort eller är det paypal som gäller?
<maxjezy> hittade fakta på hemsidan
<cHarNe2> haffe: cp, dd? jag har ingen aning :P
<cHarNe2> haffe: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Damaged_Hard_Disk ?
<cHarNe2> haffe: http://www.wikihow.com/images/0/0f/FlowChart2.jpg
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> Damaged hard disk var upplysande.
<phnom> Finns det något ppa för att få in kernel 3.0.1 ?
<cHarNe2> phnom: varför vill du ha den?
<larsemil> prisvärd ??? http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/barbar-dator/ASLXRPE02002/acer-aspire-13-3-barbar-dator-as3750-2314g50mnkk
<phnom> cHarNe2: Ville testa den bara, se om min suspend bråkar mindra och så.
<cHarNe2> phnom: uname -a : Linux mobot-dell 3.0-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 6 16:18:35 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU U 470 @ 1.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cHarNe2> :P
<cHarNe2> larsemil: jag tycker själv inte om acer, kvalitén brukar inte hålla
<andol> Rent spontant tycker jag att 3.0-kärnan från Oneric borde fungera bra med äldre Ubuntu-versioner också, då Linux-kärnan överlag är seriöst bakåtkompatbilt med mot userspace. MÖjligtvis att det skulle kunna vara något problem dependency-mässigt vad gäller versioner för genering utav initrd, etc.
<phnom> cHarNe2: Jaja, jag bytte precis från arch... :P
<cHarNe2> phnom: varför?
<phnom> För att suspend och vga-switcheroo gick sönder hela tiden. Var tvungen att mecka konstant. Och jag gillade inte riktigt .pacnew-systemet
<phnom> Fast servern kör fortfarande arch
<madbear> har du frågat servern vad den vill då? NÄ
<cHarNe2> phnom: ok, själv har jag aldrig haft problem med arch
<madbear> tänk om den inte gillar arch
<cHarNe2> phnom: funderar att installera om min server och köra archserver => http://www.archserver.org/
<antii> Ubuntu Serve® \o/
<coobra> ?
<antii> 
<antii>  wtf
<larsemil> cHarNe2: får iof en dell vostro för samma pris, och DET gillar jag. har en vostro själv och har aldrig varit mer nöjd med en dator
<antii> hur fick jag till copyright..
<cHarNe2> larsemil: sitter på en sån nu, Vostro V130 med ssd :)
<maxjezy> larsemil, är det DELL?
<einand> har ssd diskar kommit upp i sådan prestanda så det ger något på en laptop
<cHarNe2> vostro är dell
<maxjezy> har hört att de ska vara feta
<cHarNe2> einand: det tycker jag, gåt snabbare upp från sleep än min gamla macbook-pro
<einand> ok, testa för nått halvår sedan och vart väldigt besviken då
<cHarNe2> ohhfan
<maxjezy> tycker mig läsa om att ssd diskarna bara går sönder helatiden
<einand> maxjezy: klart att dom gör, tål ju bara några tusen omskrivningar
<maxjezy> var själv sugen på att uppgradera min dator men väntar några år till och ser hur utvecklingen ser ut
<larsemil> cHarNe2: är du nöjd med den? fungerar den bra i linux?
<larsemil> maxjezy: yepp
<larsemil> einand: det där är en tröglivad myt.
<maxjezy> larsemil, känns den plastig?
<einand> larsemil: talar av erfarenhet
<larsemil> maxjezy: min vostro? nej, det tycker jag verkligen inte. Ingen netbookkänsla förutom bakom skärmen kanske
<larsemil> einand: okej. otur för dig. jag har två år and counting på en ssd.
<maxjezy> larsemil, ja tycker inte min netbook känns plastig
<einand> larsemil: läs databladen själv så får du se att dom är oroväckande dåliga
<maxjezy> men jämnför jag med min robusta HP så kanske lite
<maxjezy> men den har typ 5 milimeter tjock plast
<einand> 5m.m. plast
<einand> måste vara rekord?
<maxjezy> lätta datorer känns ofta plastigare då de är tunnare plast
<maxjezy> einand, ja, tror fan de är en av de robustare datorer som finns
<larsemil> einand: fortfarande en myt
<maxjezy> laptop
<einand> larsemil: nej det är det inte
<maxjezy> larsemil, ssd diskar går ofta sönder iaf
<maxjezy> om man läser på sidor som säljer den
<einand> japp, det gör dom
<maxjezy> i kommentarerna
<einand> sedan när man läser databladen så blir man mörkrädd
<maxjezy> läste någon som köpt 4 st och alla rasat
<maxjezy> en kompis köpte en och den gav omedelbart felmeddelanden
<maxjezy> men funkar dock
<einand> tja, det är nog bara otur
 * andol tycker i alla fall att prestandavinsten lätt överväger en något kortare livstid vad gäller lokal lagring på desktop/laptop.
<einand> vid normalt bruk bör en ssd disk hålla ungefärlika länge som en magnetdisk, dock vid högre belastning så bränner man slut på den med en gång
<olalbino> hej jag har installerat ubuntu 11.04 på en laptop men efter första uppdateringen behöver jag trycka enter hela tiden under bootningsprocessen för att den ska boota , annars laddar det inte , finns det någon fix ?
<maxjezy> han köpte iaf senaste OZD eller va märket heter
<einand> enda fördelen när man har ssd disk är när man lagrar många småfiler
<maxjezy> kanske bara är en bugg felmeddelandet i linux dock
<einand>  kör du någon som helst form av databas, eller filmer så förlorar du kapacitet med en gång
<maxjezy> einand, kommer det alltid förbli så med den tekniken tro?
<einand> maxjezy: troligtvis, inte.
<einand> , = för att tekniken kommer nog ligga efter annat teknik
<einand> Nu rapporterar TUAW att Lodsys har hittat ytterligare en funktion i iOS som man anser sig ha rätt att få ersättning för. I många spel finns nämligen en knapp av typen ”More apps” där användaren enkelt kan hitta fler appar från samma utvecklare.
<einand> seriöst
<andol> Förvånad?
<einand> indirekt ja
<einand> forex står och delar ut korva på vid kopparmärren
<einand> och wasa delar ut knäckerbröd
<einand> (skulle nog inte ättit frukost)
<cHarNe2> larsemil: funkar mycket bra tycker jag, det var lite problem med att lista ut vilka drivrutiner jag skulle ha till det trådlösa
<cHarNe2> larsemil: annars tror jag inte att jag haft några problem
<cHarNe2> larsemil: och jag kör archlinux med slim och xfce kanske jag ska tillägga :P
<cHarNe2> nu är det lunch
<maxjezy> ja har en räkning på 594kr och 88 öre
<maxjezy> hur betalar jag den?
<maxjezy> 595 kr?
<kodein> jag brukar betala 594kr och 88 öre i de fallen.
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: vet du inte hur man betalar räkningar?
<madbear> betala 600 för att vara på den säkra sidan då
<madbear> kanske 1000?
<madbear> :D
<maxjezy> trodde först inte det gick att betala ören
<maxjezy> men jag hade satt punkt istället för ,
<maxjezy> wb Philip5 !
<Philip5> danke schön
<maxjezy> bitte bitte
<Philip5> bitte schön
<madbear> sup dawg
<phnom> Hmm, nån som fått BankID att funka i 64-bitars natty? pluginen till firefox verkar inte funka som den ska
<Philip5> phnom: den från telia? den kör jag på 64bit
<phnom> Philip5: nä, nordea
<phnom> Men det är väl samma plugin antar jag
<Philip5> tror det
<Philip5> lite osäker på om jag fick göra något trick när jag körde in det
<Philip5> den jag körde heter Net iD software
<phnom> Philip5: Var tvungen att installera ia32-libs för att få persadm att köra, och sen läste jag att man var tvungen att ha nspluginwrapper för pluginen men den vill inte starta =/
<Philip5> kanske inte är samma?
<phnom> persadm funkar som det ska dock
<Philip5> den finns iaf som både 32 och 64 bit
<phnom> Hum, får kolla vidare då...
<maxjezy> Philip5, kollade du videon igår ja posta
<maxjezy> angående unlimited detail realtime rendering
<einand> jag undrar vilken hårdvara som krävs
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä jag kraschade i sängen i stället
<maxjezy> Philip5, vill du att ja postar igen?
<maxjezy> jag vill höra synpunkter på det
<Philip5> sure
<maxjezy> om det är falskt eller sant
<maxjezy> http://www.euclideon.com/
<maxjezy> scrolla ner till videon och tryck play
<Philip5> tror jag sett om det där tidigare
<maxjezy> tror du det är sannt
<Philip5> sant är det kanske men frågan är hur det funkar i scener i övrigt och på en vanlig dator
<Philip5> tekniken är ju inte ny
<maxjezy> men tekniken de använder måste ju ha något speciellt
<maxjezy> annars är ju tekniken betydligt mer krävande
<Philip5> det nya är ju hastigheten
<maxjezy> det ska helt klart bli intressant o se
<maxjezy> om spel kan bli lika saftiga som film
<Philip5> de flesta effektgrejer som gör trovärdig rök eller eld i 3d program som maya och 3dsmax använder ju den tekniken
<Philip5> bara att det tar lång tid att rendera och inte i realtid
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://vimeo.com/27093366
<maxjezy> jag har inte arbetat i maya
<maxjezy> men det där får en att uppskatta blender
<Philip5> tråkiga med maya är ju lite när autodesk köpte upp det för de har ju haft och har 3dsmax också sedan länge
<Philip5> de verkar inte lägga lika mycket krut på maya som med 3dsmax
<maxjezy> jag undrar lite om industrin inte skulle kunna köra blender istället
<maxjezy> skulle dom betala lite för att utvecklandet i blender skulle ta fart skulle det ju bli numero uno
<maxjezy> nu med alla branches, tracking och allt vad de är kommer det ju helt klart bli ett lyckat 3D program
<Philip5> även om blender kommit långt så saknas det mycket i jämförelse med de kommersiella programmen
<maxjezy> men även de kommersiella programmen verkar sakna saker som blender har
<Philip5> så kan det vara när det kommer till smågrejer men de andra har massor som inte blender har
<Philip5> men nu måste jag iväg
<maxjezy> okej
<Barre> sjukt, men jag längtar faktiskt tillbaka till jobbet nu...
<maxjezy> Barre, har du semester?
<realubot> Hur är det? Om man stänger av datorn helt men låter kabeln från nätagget sitta i vägguttaget används då batteriet på moderkortet?
<realubot> Jag har fått uppfattningen att batteriet bara går in när strömkabeln är utdragen ur vägguttaget?
<realubot> Jag snackar om knappcellsbatteriet på moderkortet nu alltså.
<maxjezy> jag tror batteriet används alltid
<maxjezy> oavsätt om datorn är på eller av
<Barre> maxjezy: jupps.. börjar jobba på söndag e.m.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nja, jag vet inte det jag.
<maxjezy> Barre, ja längtar tillbaka jag med
<realubot> maxjezy: "The memory and real-time clock are generally powered by a CR2032 lithium coin cell. These cells last two to ten years, depending on the type of motherboard, ambient temperature and the length of time that the system is powered off, while other common cell types can last significantly longer or shorter periods, such as the CR2016 which will generally last about 40% as long."
<maxjezy> har haft 16 veckor ledigt
<realubot> "These cells last two to ten years, depending on the type of motherboard, ambient temperature and the length of time that the system is powered off..."
<realubot> Det står ju att batteritiden påverkas av hur länge datorn är avstängd. Då måste ju batteriet användas olika beroende på om strömmen är på eller av?
<realubot> Jag har fått uppfattningen att det alltid går en krypström till moderkortet öven om datorn är helt avstängd men med nätagget inkopplat i vägguttaget? :S
<realubot> Det kanske är fel. Batteriet kanske används fullt ut så länge datorn inte är på eller i standby?
<Barre> maxjezy: 16v!!!
<maxjezy> Barre, japp :)
<Barre> jösses...
<Barre> föräldrarledig, övertid, sparadsemester eller mellan jobb?
<maxjezy> jag har bara tagit ledigt för att jag är sjuk
<maxjezy> lider av något liknande IBS
<realubot> IBS?
<maxjezy> har känt mig frisk i snart en vecka
<maxjezy> men nyss fick jag springa på toa igen
<Barre> oj.. där ser man.. vad skall man säga.. krya på dig...
<maxjezy> jag saknar inte jobbet så speciellt mycket
<maxjezy> men just att träffa arbetskamraterna
<maxjezy> och sånt
<maxjezy> och lönen
<Barre> jo, det är en social del det där med jobbet... när jag var pappaledig så kände jag mig intelektuellt utsvulten, och det enda jag kunde prata om var färgen på bajs och blöjpriset :/
<maxjezy> haha
<realubot> Det jobbiga med att ha arbetskamrater är ju att dom oftast är ganska dumma i huvudet och att det ställer krav på stort tålamod. Det är inte alltid enkelt att visa tålamod och samtidigt gå in för att prestera i ett sammanhang.
<maxjezy> vi har skoj på jobbet
<maxjezy> massa gött snack och trevliga upplevelser
<realubot> Jag tycker ett arbete ger en högt brgränsad intellektuell stimulans. Läs en bok eller något om ni vill ha intellektuell stimulans.
<realubot> *högst
<phnom> BankId någon? Jag har fått programmet att lira, pluginen funkar, men den hittar inte mitt e-leg
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad pratar ni om på jobbet då? Fotboll, pengar, kläder?
<maxjezy> festande, kunder, sex osv osv
<maxjezy> ishockey
<Jarulf> HOCKEY!
<maxjezy> fast på is
<realubot> phnom: Det var någon snubbe här i kanalen som tjötade om hur bra e-leg fungerade i Ubutnu. Jag minns inte vem, kanske spacebug- ?
<Jarulf> Hockey = ishockey. Finns inget annat.
<phnom> Landhockey!
<spacebug-> nej inte va det jag
<realubot> phnom: Den snubben so tjatade om det hade i.a.f. en massa idér om hur man fick e-leg att fungera. Skapa symlinks eller flytta filer eller hur er nu var.
<maxjezy> hockeyfrilla
<Jarulf> Det är ju sånt man spelar i England och i Portugal där man inte har riktig is
<spacebug-> kör kör tyvärr i win7 i virtualbox
<Jarulf> hockeyfrilla visserligen
<phnom> realubot: Det enda problemet är att inte firefox-pluginen hittar själva leget
<phnom> resten funkar =/
<realubot> phnom: Det var det den snubben snackade om.
<realubot> phnom: Man var tvungen att göra någonting med .so-filen eller vad den heter.
<realubot> phnom: Jag kommer inte ihåg vad, men det var en symlink eller att man fick byta ut filen eller något.
<realubot> Det var någon här som jag tjafsade med om detta. Han tyckte det fungerade klockrent i Ubuntu och jag tyckte det var struligt att få e-leg att fungera. Han förklarade hur han gjorde och sa att det fungerade utan problem på hans system.
<realubot> phnom: Tyvärr minss jag inte vem det var. :S
<realubot> phnom: Har du läst här ("Installation på 64-bitarssystem"): http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/NexusPersonal
<realubot> "För Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 skriv: "
<realubot> phnom: Jag tror det var något sådant snubben pratade om. :S
<realubot> phnom: Dynamit hette snubben. Läs 13:43 i loggen: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/10/%23ubuntu-se.html
<phnom> om du menar nswrapper så är det fixat, har kollat i den guiden ja
<realubot> phnom: Och 14:15 har du förklaringen.
<realubot> phnom: Ok.
<Barre> wtf.. ligger google+ nere?
<phnom> pluginen funkar (nog) som den ska, den laddas och alltihopa, det är bara att när man ska välja cert med den så finns det inget att välja på.
<realubot> phnom: Ok. Sedan var det ju något annat om att man var tvungen att ladda ner Nordeas e-leg från en Windows-dator och importera i Ubuntu för att det skulle fungera men det kanske är gamla nyheter som inte är aktuella längre.
<phnom> Barre: Nä, verkar funka här.
<Barre> mysko... provar med Fx istället då...
<phnom> realubot: Nä, det måste man fortfarande göra, Nordea är lite efter och retarderade på den fronten
<realubot> phnom: Ok.
<realubot> Nå, vet ni inte hur det är eller? Används moderkortets BIOS-batteri även när nätagget är inkopplat i vägguttaget och datorn är avstängd? Jag tror inte det, men hur är det?
<phnom> Nä, det tror jag inte.
<Markslap> Vad skulle det användas till?
<realubot> Jag tror det går en krypström hela tiden från nätagget till moderkortet så att BIOS-batteriet inte behöver användas annat än om sladden är helt ur vägguttaget?
<realubot> maxjezy: Va+
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Om man ska testa om BIOS-batteriet är kasst, måste man då dra ur sladden till vägguttaget eller räcker det att ha datorn avstängd 15 min för att se om BIOS-inställningarna är kvar när man startar datorn igen?
<realubot> Markslap: Va?
<realubot> maxjezy: Inte du.
<realubot> Har ni inte koll på moderkort/BIOS/batteri?
<realubot> Jag är besviken på er. Jag hade förväntat mig att ni har koll på sådana här elementära saker.
 * realubot sätter sig på sängkanaten och tittar ner i golver samtidigt som han skakar uppgivet på huvudet.
<realubot> *golvet
<CasperN> vilken dns server kör folk med här? telia kth opendns? tips?
<kodein> bind
<Philip5> för hemmabrukar har jag bara kört dnsmasq
<Laban> CasperN: Som servermjukvara MyDNS, som resolver Bredbandsbolagets.
<CasperN> var väl felformulerad fråga av mig, pga okunnighet, men jam Laban förstod nog vad jag menade
<andol> CasperN: Ute efter en rekursiv och/eller auktoritativ?
<andol> ...eller vänta lite nu :) Verkar nog som om jag missförstod frågan jag med.
<CasperN> ingen aning om vad det betyder, men jag vill ha någon som tillhandahåller snabb dns uppslagning
<kodein> andol: jag tycker våran tolkning är bättre
<Philip5> CasperN: jag kör nog med telias
<andol> Upplever du din nuvarande DNS-uppslagning som långsam? Såtillvida inte ens Internet-leverantör tillhandahåller en uppenbart dålig uppsättning DNS-resolvers har jag svårt att se en anledning att byta av prestandaskäl.
<andol> kodein: Jupp
<Philip5> kodein: var ditt svar som lurdade in mig på programvara istället för serveradresser
<Laban> Lite onödigt att köra egen resolver... om man inte har massor av enheter..
<andol> Laban: Det beror ju på vad man är ute efter. Det kan ju vara så att man har ett NAT och vill att interna domänadresser ska slås upp integrerat med externa/riktiga adresser. Alternativt så är man ute efter någon feature, såsom DNSSEC-upplagning, vilket ens ISP inte råkar stödja.
<andol> Philip5: Japp, helt klart kodein som ledde oss på villovägar :)
<Philip5> kodein: apropå dig... har du någon wireless trigger för dina blixtar? jag är sugen på sådana och skulle vilja ha radiopoppers men Phottix Strato som verkar mer rimliga i pris men utan fullt ttl-stöd
<Philip5> andol: kodein är lite som ormen i paradiset...
<kodein> för tillfället har dock alla stationära dattor utom den jag sitter vid gått i tras, så jag kör ingen dnsserver alls
<kodein> Philip5: nä
<Philip5> kodein: några planer på att skaffa?
<kodein> njaej, inte än på ett tag
<Philip5> oki, verkar lite kul iaf
<Laban> Det är ganska macho (läs nördigt) att inte köra någon DNS alls...
<Philip5> woohooo! HeMan is in da house!
<kodein> skulle behöva PC-sladd + adapter för en del kameror som har sånt stöd och som jag vill ha blixt till, dock
<kodein> Laban: nja, det vet jag inte, jag har ju lejt ut allt på min isp just nu
<Laban> Tänkte mer på att sitta och slösurfa på IP-adresser...
<kodein> tja, en del av lysators burkar plockar man ju på ip-adresserna...
<kodein> så länge det är ipv4, iaf
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04 ratio 233.
<realubot> Det ni!
<CasperN> det är ju inte bra
<CasperN> det betyder att ingen annan delar med sig
<CasperN> kan iof betyda att de laddar ned lubuntu till windows, bränner det på en skiva om formaterar disken det en gång låg på
<realubot> CasperN: Det betyder att JAG delar ut mycket. Och det är bra eftersom tillräckligt många andra inte gör det.
<realubot> Alltså behövs min instats.
<CasperN> japp
<CasperN> duktig du
<realubot> CasperN: Säg det där en gång till.
<CasperN> :)
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det här.
<realubot> Det är JAG som seedar Lubuntu 11.04 när det behövs.
<realubot> När alla andra sviker så står realubot pall.
<realubot> Vad händer när oändligt många seedar. Då delar varje person ut nätan 0?
<realubot> *nästan
<CasperN> typ
<CasperN> och det är ju bra
<realubot> Mm, hur vet BitTorrent-klienten vem den ska hämta resp. paket av?
<realubot> Och om jag inte seedar på max så innebär det att det inte behövs någon mer för att seeda Lubuntu?
<CasperN> det är väl slump
<CasperN> eller så försöker den med alla och tar första bästa
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jag tycker det är lite märkligt att folk hämtar Ubuntu via torrent. Det går ju så fort från ubuntu.com. Det är ju bara en CD ju.
<CasperN> mjo
<CasperN> men det är väl bra med torrents första dagarna efter ett nytt släpp
<realubot> Jo.
<CasperN> sedan kanske det går fortare
<realubot> Men det är hela tiden folk som hämtar Lubuntu av mig.
<realubot> Dygnet runt, typ.
<CasperN> jag vet inte vad maxhastighet från hemsidorna är
<realubot> CasperN: Plus att det är enklare att återuppta och det bryts eftersom folk inte använder wget -c.
<CasperN> men jag gissar på att aktiva torrents alltid går fortare
<realubot> Eller fixar Fx att återuppta en avbruten hämtning nu?
<realubot> CasperN: Svårt att säga vad maxhastighet är från hemsidorna då det säker varierar med belastningen.
<CasperN> den som sitter på en seg lina lär det inte spela någon roll för iaf
<CasperN> men sitter man med 100mbit/s gissar jag att man når högre hastigheter om man tar hem från flera källor samtidigt
<realubot> CasperN: Mhm.
<dwep> har vi några latexkunniga här mån tro? :)
<kodein> vad vill du veta om LaTeX?
<dwep> kodein: egentligen bara en fråga som avser ett kommando som jag inte känner till
<dwep> http://ftp.fagskolen.gjovik.no/pub/tex-archive/macros/latex/contrib/preprint/authblk.pdf
<dwep> på sida två där, orden author och affil, ute i den vänstra marginalen, hur får man till såna?
<kodein> \marginpar{foo bar baz}
<dwep> och reversemarginpar för att få texten i den vänstra marginalen?
<dwep> nix, verkar inte vara de kommandona
<kodein> \marginpar[foo på andra sidan]
<kodein> (fast det har jag för mig gäller för memoir-klassens marginpar)
<kodein> du kan ju prova iaf.
<dwep> mja, eventuellt, marginpar med hakklamrar fungerar inte
<dwep> hur fungerar förresten marginpar om texten är lång? delas den upp automatiskt eller hamnar den till slut utanför sidan?
<Jarulf> Någon här som har koll på ljudkort? Jag har ett usb-ljudkort som jag inte får ljud ur vid uppstart, jag måste rycka ur och sätta i sladden för att det ska fungera.
<kodein> hur menar du då, för lång i som i för långa enskilda ord, eller för lång som i det kommer en sidbrytning i vägen?
<dwep> men säg att det jag vill ha i marginalen består av en längre rubrik av något slag, alltså flera efterföljande ord
<kodein> den kommer radbryta texten då
<dwep> okej, så marginpar har en "stoppgräns" så att säga?
<realubot> Jarulf: Det låter ju som om någon modul inte registrerar det från start.
<dwep> får snoka vidare :)
<realubot> Jarulf: Vad är det för ID på ljudkortet om du kör: lsusb
<Jarulf> realubot: 0a92:2041 EGO SYStems, Inc.
<Philip5> kodein: får jag skjuta in en off topic fråga om fokus och fine tuning? något som du pysslat med?
<EAG> vad kör ni med för spelare för x264-grejer på en androidenhet?
<realubot> Jarulf: Istället för att dra ur och sätta i sladden så kan du ju testa att ladda om modulen.
<Philip5> EAG: vet inte om det finns någon spelare som har egna codecs förutom de som kommer med androidsystemet man har
<Jarulf> realubot: Har provat det, men det hjälpte inte.
<Jarulf> Provade t.om att ladda om usb-styr-modulen helt men då tyckte kärnan att jag skulle lugna ner mig
<realubot> Jarulf: Ok.
<realubot> Jarulf: Har du kollat dmesg då?
<Jarulf> Jopp. Allt verkade ok där vad jag kan minnas.
<realubot> Jarulf: Kolla dmesg efter du har startat datorn och se vad som skiljer från när du drar ur och sätter i det igen efter start?
<Jarulf> realubot: Ska ta en titt till där
<Philip5> kodein: skulle du tycka att det här är lite front focusing eller skulle du vara nöjd med fokusen på 50 cm? http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/8158/selection014.png
<Jarulf> realubot: Tack för tipset, återkommer.
<realubot> Jarulf: np.
<kodein> Philip5: inget jag sysslat med, har inget hus som kan mikrojustera heller
<kodein> men det där ser ut att vara lite mer än 2/3 frontfokus, iaf om du är säker på att fokus hamnade där du sa åt den
<Philip5> kodein: hmm, trodde de flesta mid range och uppåt canon kunde det
<kodein> fast jag har en entry-level ;) 450D
<Philip5> kodein: jo det ska vara mitt på 50 cm texten och jag har tagit med stativ
<kodein> (och 60D har inte fokusjustering heller)
<Philip5> frågan är bara om det är värt att justera
<Jarulf> realubot: Den blir [...]/input6 istället för /input5. Det verkar vara enda skillnaden
<Philip5> kanske ger mer problem än det hjälper
<realubot> Jarulf: Jag vet inte vad som gör att det inte fungerar.
<Jarulf> realubot: Tack ändå :)
<realubot> Jarulf: Mhm, testa olika USB-portar. Jag tror inte att det hjälper men men.
<Jarulf> realubot: Det är också testat. Ska googla så internet glöder nu.
<saba> Nån som vet hur en kan commita filer från äldre revisioner till nya revisioner med svn?
<cahoot> Philip5, hur vet du att focus är satt precis på 50cm?
<Philip5> cahoot: fokuspunkten är satt på den och fokuspunkten är likastor som själva röda 50 rutan
<Philip5> testade att fota på en testchart för sånt här och då är det nog rätt bra ändå
<EAG> Philip5: hmm
<EAG> nån jäkla spelare måste väl ha stöd för det?! vad är detta...
<Philip5> kodein & cahoot: om ni är intresserade så är det här andra testplåtningen :D  http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/5215/selection015.png
<Philip5> förstår att det här är oerhört spännande för er :P
<EAG> systemet spelar ju inte upp det :(
<cahoot> Philip5, hmm - jag tycker det ser ok ut. Zoom eller fast optik? Optimal bländare och brännvidd för testet?
<realubot> Jarulf: Lycka till. Det är allt jag kan säga.
<maxjezy> vad öppnar 7z filer
<itmannen_online> Lägg till detta program i programcentralen
<Philip5> cahoot: f2.8 17-50 zoom och skjutit med f2.8 50mm
<Philip5> maxjezy: om du installerar p7zip-full så kan du nog sedan öppna det med fileroller, ark eller annat sånt  uppackarprogram
<Philip5> eller från cli med p7zip
<itmannen_online> Hm. Syns inte det jag skrivit ? :)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men du skrev något lite kryptiskt
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Var det krypterat ? Ojdå det visste jag inte :)
<Peyam> fan vilken stark soppa
<Philip5> nej det var krytpiskt
<Peyam> jag brinner i munnen
<Philip5> inte krypterat
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Söker på på 7z som kommer man till rätt program  i centralen
<itmannen_online> Peyam,  ojdå. Är han här också :)
<Peyam> itmannen_online vem?
<Peyam> Asså säger man " var inte så dryg du också"
<Peyam> eller "var inte så dryg du heller"
<itmannen_online> Peyam,  Ta skriv till fan att soppan var stark
<Philip5> itmannen_online: jo men det var inte vad du skrev
<Philip5> itmannen_online: "[21:48] <itmannen_online> Lägg till detta program i programcentralen" det är ju inte riktigt samma sak. lite mer kryptiskt vad man skulle göra eller vad du menade :)
<Peyam> itmannen_online: fattar inte vad du pratar om. Vilken Han?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Nä men näst intill. jag hänvisade till programcentralen
<Philip5> hehe
<itmannen_online> Peyam,  :D Du skrev till fan att soppan var stark
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> hahahaha
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Jag är övertygad om att han förstod vad jag menade
<Peyam> offtopic: säger man " var inte så dryg du heller" eller "var inte så dryg du också"?
<Philip5> heller skulle jag säga
<Peyam> om man inte är sugen på ngt
<itmannen_online> Peyam,  Så här är det # du är inte så dryg heller. Eller var inte så drug du också
<Peyam> vad e man då?
<Peyam> itmannen_online: vilken e rätt då? heller eller också?
<itmannen_online> Peyam,  det beror på hur du skriver hela meningen
<Peyam> typ två polare bråkar med varandra så hoppar man in o säger  till ena " lägg ner " och till den andra" var inte så jobbig du heller"`?
<itmannen_online> Peyam,  Var inte så jobbig du också
<itmannen_online> Peyam,  Heller är om en säger åt dig att du är jobbig
<itmannen_online> Här snackar vi off topic :D
<Peyam> jag tänkte så här
<Peyam> typ jag ser en tjejkompis, het, på stan så snakka vi och hon säger " var inte så dryg på facebook" och jag svarar" var inte för fin du heller ;)"
<Peyam> nice ragg replik va?
<itmannen_online> Peyam,  För det första så stavas det " snacka" Resten är ungefär som att blanda äpplen och päron :D
<Peyam> en härlig blandning menar du asså?
<itmannen_online> Peyam,  Nja. Det finns liksom ingen logik i det samtalet du beskriver
<Peyam> hahaha
<itmannen_online> Nu ska denna gubbe göra annat. ha de gott folket
<EAG> nån som vet vad som pågår om filerna på en telefon/tablet inte syns när man monterar enheten i t.ex. ubuntu
<EAG> bara katalogstrukturen...
<EAG> *sucka*
<EAG> det är precis som om att filsystemet har blivit helt paj
<EAG> funkar fint i windows och på själva enheten dock
<Peyam> EAG: Vet ej vad du pratar om.
<EAG> ?
<lothlorien> någon vaken som kan svara på hur man får ljud i xbmc
<kroffe> Halloj. Till Windows finns det ett profram som heter Speedfan. Som ser tempraturer o kan ändra hastighet på fläktarna... fins det nåt liknande till Ubuntu 11.04?
<kroffe> program*
<kroffe> ingen som är online?
<larsemil> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=change+fan+speed+ubuntu
<kroffe> tack larsemil =)
<realubot> kroffe: thinkfan kanske?
<kroffe> o larsemil Ha ha ha
<realubot> " Some hardware has a kind of broken fan-control and lets the fan run
<realubot>  faster than really needed. Thinkfan will prevent this by controlling
<realubot>  the fan on its own (the fan speed for each temperature interval can be
<realubot>  adjusted in the configuration file).
<realubot> "
<kroffe> realubot: det e ett sånt jag behöver =)
<realubot> " Originally designed specifically for IBM/Lenovo Thinkpads,
<realubot>  it supports any kind of system via the sysfs hwmon interface.
<realubot>  It is designed to eat as little CPU power as possible.
<realubot> "
<lothlorien> realubot:  är du bra på xbmc?
<kroffe> realubot: Error opening /proc/acpi/ibm/fan. Is this a computer really Thinkpad? Is the thinkpad_acpi module loaded?  hur laddar man modulen??
<Peyam> bah bah Kurdistan
<Peyam> u här igen. roligt roligt
<realubot> lothlorien: Nej.
<realubot> lothlorien: Vad är problemet?
<realubot> kroffe: Det är mycket möjligt att thinkfan inte fungerar på din dator.
<lothlorien> realubot:  jag ahr ljud i ubuntu men får fan inget i xbmc
<realubot> lothlorien: Ok. Jag vet inte vad det beror på.
<lothlorien> synd
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Kurdistan> lothlorien: har du testat öppna upp terminalen och höjt PCM?
<lothlorien> Kurdistan:  det e via hdmi jag inte får ut ljud
<Kurdistan> lothlorien: http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_set_up_HDMI_audio_on_nVidia_GeForce_G210,_GT220,_or_GT240
<Kurdistan> kan det vara något?
<lothlorien> ska kika på det
<Kurdistan> lothlorien: eller så är det så simpelt att du i xmbc har hdmi mutad
<Kurdistan> testade du xbmc genom att logga ut och välja xbmc som DE?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: hallå i natten
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) hallå.
<Philip5> läget?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: bara bra tack. hur står det till med dig?
<Philip5> jodå, har precis glott på film
<Philip5> brb
 * realubot gör en golfapplåd åt x_link dans.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) vad görs?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag kollar på dokumentärer på svtplay. Du då?
<Kurdistan> kollar på tv4. var precis en långfilm som slutade.
<Kurdistan> rätt så okej.
<Kurdistan> :) akta er för Philip5 han kör kde 4.7.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> du också
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) nej.
<Philip5> har du bytt igen?
<Kurdistan> jag kör urgamla 4.6.5
<Philip5> usch då
<Philip5> för att du kör en dist som ligger efter så mycket ;)
<realubot> Jag aktar mig hela tiden för Philip5.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: haha. blir det någon dist jag byter till som kör kde, så blir det chakra.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) du gör nog rätt.
<Peyam> Vill spela ett enkelt strategispel
<Peyam> förslag ngt?
<Kurdistan> Peyam: testa sök på getdeb, finns nog strategispel. även om jag bara spelar supertuxkart.
<Peyam> såg en bild på Euro truck
<Peyam> väcker många minnen
<Peyam> Ska nog tanka ner City Bus Simulator 2010
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Jag är på min windows dator just nu
<kroffe> Peyam: City Bus Simulator 2010 suger juh
<Kurdistan> Peppis: oki.
<Kurdistan> nu ska man till säng. ha det bra gott.
<Kurdistan> folk
<Peyam> kroffe: ska köra euro truck
<kroffe> Peyam: Kult
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-10
<lothlorien> har folket vaknat ännu?
<andol> lothlorien: nix
<lothlorien> är du bra på xbmc ?
<andol> tyvärr
<whomee> oohh gillar loaden på en av våra maskiner nu
<whomee> CRITICAL - load average: 100.00, 100.00, 99.93
<coobra> morn
<Peppis> morn
<lothlorien> nån som vet hur man får trakt.tv pluggen i xbmc att fungera?
<andol> whomee: antal cores?
<amelia> whomee: ser ju sådär ut..
<andol> Coffe: ptr records?
<haffe> Hallå.
<Coffe> andol, kanske de var.. ingen aning .
<Coffe> har 2 anv på min maskin ena har path till sbin , andra inte. å jag hittar inte vad som skiljer sig .
<andol> Coffe: Eller va inget, verkar ju som om det finns PTR-records för den adress du ansluter från, mest att IRC-servern ifrånga misslyckats med att slå upp dem
<haffe> Det är för få computroner.
<Coffe> andol,  jag var bara osäker.  men här så klarar servern inte slå upp min reverse ialf.
<haffe> Vad händer här?
<Markslap> God morgon.
<Markslap> Hur ändrar jag teckenuppsättning via terminalen?
<Markslap> Alt. via xming?
<Markslap> Kör X11 över SSH och det är lite irriterande att inte ha svensk uppsättning. :)
<cahoot> funkar setxkbmap -layout se kanske?
<cahoot> reservation för syntaxen
<Coffe> maskin sitter på 18 nätet .. det är är routat via en maskin som har  18 och 19 nätet på sig. den har en route till 17 nätet , jag vill kunna pinga från en maskin på 17 nätet till 18.  lägger in route i 17 gw . men de verkar inte alls fungera. hur får man se ? vart den försöker routa i steget efter ? för jag ser inget på traceroute
<coobra> kan man med gnome eller någon annan göra så man har allt i en meny som finns om man högerklickar
<Jarulf> coobra: Du kan prova ex. fluxbox eller liknande istället för gnome.
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> fan vad korkad jag är
<coobra> hahah
<coobra> ;D
<Jarulf> Finns nån variant med Gnome+fluxbox
<Jarulf> Openbox kanske det är som är häftigast nu
<Jarulf> Är inget korkat med att fråga, däremot förblir man korkad om man inte frågar ;)
<pirx> tjena! ngn som testat att få till så att users kan scp'a, men inte ssh'a? (har testat scponlyc men det känns som hyfsat mycket mekk med att få chroot att funka)
<pirx> users skall alltså inte kunna se ngt annat än sin egen ~
<Markslap> chmod kanske?
<Markslap> Svårt att scp:a utan att SSH:a annars.
<pirx> mm, testade att göra chmod 750 på /home/scp-users/, men då funkade inte scp heller
<pirx> hemkatalogen för usern är alltså typ /home/scp-users/nisse/
<Barre> dumma åska....
<pirx> ät inte så mycket bönor då!
<antii> Barre: ewook var ett offer för åskan!
<Barre> antii: jag åsså.. .eller snarare min utrustning... andra gången på tre år HW pajjar i åskan... *suck*... och varje gång så tänkter jag att jag skall investera i åskskydd...
<antii> haha
<antii> det är dock lite ångest..
<antii> Barre: sitter högt upp i stan, ser hur det blixtrar hela tin =)
<kodein> nästa gång kan det vara åskskyddet som går sönder
<Barre> måste tbx till köket.. lagar gumbo till kvällsmål...
<spacebug-> pirx: kan du hitta nått användningsbart från denna kanske? http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/chroot-users-with-openssh-an-easier-way-to-confine-users-to-their-home-directories/229
<larsemil> oj ny laptop!
<realubot> Vad är det för laptop då?
<larsemil> det blev en asus
<larsemil> http://www.inet.se/artikel/1969923/asus-u36jc-8-cell
<phnom> larsemil: Ooo, den är sexig
<larsemil> mm väldigt.
<realubot> Kanske lite otymplig men det beror ju på användningsområdet.
<realubot> 12" är perfekt skärmstorlek för en smidig laptop.
<Markslap> larsemil: Den äger.
<Markslap> larsemil: Jag har varit kåt på den länge nu. :<
<Markslap> Har dock kvar min UL30VT fortfarande, tror det ska vara någon typ av föregångare.
<realubot> 13,3" är bra om man ska arbeta med datorn många timmar men för en riktigt mobil laptop är 12" bäst.
<Markslap> Den är bekväm i båda situationerna.
<Markslap> Optimal dator om man inte vill ha två stycken.
<realubot> Nej, jag tycker 13.3" är fört mycket.
<Markslap> Som att du någonsin har haft råd att ha en latpop öht.
<Markslap> Eller förlåt.
<Markslap> Du får ju 10k per anställningsintervju.
<realubot> 12.6" och vikt på max. 1,5 kg är optimalt. Men larsemils nya dator är ett steg i rätt riktning.
<realubot> Markslap: 10?
<realubot> 30 om jag får be.
<Markslap> Tom. det ja.
<realubot> !CoCk | Markslap
<ubot2> Factoid 'CoCk' not found
<Markslap> Min 13.3" väger 1.4-1.5kg.
<realubot> Ja, men den är för stor.
<rolfblidborg> Halloj!
<realubot> 12.6" är perfekt vikmässigt OCH volymmässigt.
<realubot> Markslap: Glöm aldrig det.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hallå roffy!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: yo!
<Markslap> 13.3" är 0.7" ifrån 12.6 :P
<Markslap> 13.3" har perfekta tangentbord och är samtidigt lätta och smidiga.
<pirx> spacebug-: det verkar vara ngt! ska testa, tack!
<realubot> Markslap: 1" gör mer än man tror grabben.
<realubot> Markslap: Måla upp på pappr och jämför själv.
<realubot> Det är bara 2.5" mellan 10.1" netbook och 12.6" laptop men det är två helt olika världar vi snackar om att jobba på 10.1" och 12.6".
<Markslap> Jag har en 12.1" hemma. :)
<realubot> Markslap: Jaha.
<realubot> Jag har en 10.1".
<Markslap> Dock 5:4
<realubot> 10.1" är för lite och nu har netbooksen gått ur sortimentet. På inet.se. i.a.f.
<realubot> Laptop är inte värt priset. Det är bättre att satsa på en rejäl sationär och en ergionomisk arbetsplats.
<realubot> *ergonomisk
<Markslap> :)
<realubot> Laptop är för hippa killar i faren. Stationär är för dom hårda grabbarna som står stadigt med fötterna på jorden.
<Markslap> Jag köpte mig en vettig laptop på 13.3" och upptäckte att jag inte behövde en stationär alls.
<Bonds> realubot: eller så har man alla sorter <- som jag =)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Vad är jag för människa som konstant använder både bärbar, stationär och iPad?
<realubot> Markslap: Problemet är att du sitter fel när du jobbar med en laptop om du inte använder extern skärm o.s.v.
<Peyam> tjena
<Markslap> Det gör jag på jobbet.
<Peyam> kan ngn HÃ¥llf?
<realubot> Markslap: Fel arbetsställning.
<Markslap> Har dualscreen också.
<Bonds> förslagsvis så har man dessutom en kraftfull workstation eller server på colo, för tunga beräkningar.
<Peyam> hållfasthetslära
<Markslap> Bonds: Jag har fn. två servrar i Tyskland som sköter sådan.
<Peyam> fel kanal
<Bonds> Markslap: smart =)
<Markslap> :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Säg det. Det är ett av livets mysterier. ;)
<Markslap> En har jag dock sagt upp (den gamla).
<rolfblidborg> realubot:  :)
<Peyam> Samsung har gjort ett USB minne med 7000TB
<Bonds> tycker alltid det är lite felanvändning när folk torrentar och renderar och sysslar med jätte-tar på laptops.
<Markslap> Sorgliga är att servern är bra mycket bättre än min laptop (förutom grafikmässigt då):
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq6/
<Peyam> ett litet usb minne.
<Markslap> Bonds: :D
<realubot> Jag kan såklart hållfasthetslära men jag orkar inte räkna på det nu.
<Markslap> Jag kör torrents både på servern och på laptopen.
<Peyam> inte ja heler men jag måste
<Markslap> Wat, 7000 TB?
<Bonds> Markslap: jag tycker hetzner verkar vettiga, enda jag inte gillar är bristen på ipmi och ecc.
<Markslap> Hetzner är sjukt bra för sitt pris.
<Markslap> Mjo, lite synd att dom inte har mer riktigt serverhårdvara.
<realubot> Peyam: Jag kan bara gymnasiets hållfasthetslära ändå. Det var lääänge sedan jag räknade på hållfasthet.
<Markslap> Jag har inte haft så mycket problem alls.
<Markslap> Ett nätagg har gått sönder på servern jag hade innan.
<Markslap> Det är nog allt.
<Bonds> Markslap: tror dom dyra maskinerna är riktig hårdvara =)
<Markslap> :)
<Bonds> Markslap: deras billiga är dock som vilka konsument mobos som helst.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Peyam: Källa på det btw?
<realubot> Problemet med en laptop är att man arbetar i helt fel arbetsställning när man jobbar med en laptop. Därför ska man aldrig arbeta mer än någon timma i sträck på en laptop.
<Bonds> realubot: man kan ha sånt där "stativ"
<Bonds> realubot: du ser såna på alla webbyråer osv idag.
<realubot> Bonds: Ja, det är nödvändigt.
<rolfblidborg> realutbot: Du menar att du sitter ordentligt framför stationära?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Helt klart.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Ohfan
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Jag brukar halft lägga mig i stolen med benen på bordet :P
<realubot> Däremot så har jag ett billigt tangentbord för 200 kr och det är knappast bra när man skrier på tangentbordet varje dag.
<Bonds> realubot: jag har model M för 20kr =)
<Bonds> finns på beg butiker =)
<Markslap> Usch
<Markslap> Det måste vara rätt äckligt. :P
<Bonds> roliga är att mekaniska brytare är på modet igen
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det är värt att tänka på ergonomin. Laptops har inte varit vardagsmat så många år och om några år kommer skadorna hos folk.
<realubot> Nacke, axlar, rygg m.m. tar stryk.
<Bonds> gamla kvalitetstgb går att göra rena, och alla knappar är i bra skick.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Mjo, kanske, men det är skönare att ligga i sängen än sitta vid stationära :-)
<Bonds> realubot: beror på arbetsuppgift.
<Peyam> vem var det som fråga om källa?
<Peyam> orkar inte skrolla upp
<Markslap> Jag.
<Peyam> Markslap: Du kan ta mig som källa
<Markslap> Det räcker inte. :P
<Peyam> jo.
<Markslap> Jag är Wikipediaskadad.
<Markslap> Peyam: http://www.google.se/#sclient=psy&hl=sv&source=hp&q=Samsung+7000+TB+USB+memory&pbx=1&oq=Samsung+7000+TB+USB+memory&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=484l9163l0l9323l36l29l4l4l4l0l459l3884l3.14.5.0.1l23l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=fdac386f5a9f7318&biw=1382&bih=786
<Markslap> Det borde finnas lite fler resultat på det.
<Markslap> Jag tror inte på dig alls.
<phnom> realubot: Allt under 24"*2 är För litet att arbeta på. :P
<Bonds> phnom: håller med. Sen ska det vara 19:10.
<Peyam> Markslap:  Jag kanske jobbar gör Samsung och e första som vet om det?
<madbear> phnom: om man kör eclipse kanske ja
<madbear> 14" räcker för vim
<madbear> :D
<Bonds> En fråga till kanalen: Hur löser ni era backuper, bra tips mottages.
<Bonds> *?
<trevliggrunka> Asså kolla... vi bor typ i lägenhet med fiber-LAN-grejs, va? Och har Bahnhof men man kan typ välja mellan några olika. Men i alla fall så får vi bara en IP-adress åt gången. Med ADSL fick man 4-5 stycken samtidigt. Har frågat Bahnhof om detta och de säger att det är för att de inte äger/kontrollerar själva nätet här. Så om det vore upp till dem skulle man få 10 eller så per hushåll samtidigt.
<trevliggrunka> Vill ej köpa NAT-enhet för att kunna plugga in flera enheter samtidigt eftersom jag vill ha olika IP-adresser för varje enhet som jag alltid haft, och dessutom är det ett jävla bök att byta IP-adress med en sådan där NAT-router. Plus att de ofta är sjukt osäkra och buggiga. Vad göra? Några tips? Skulle vilja låta en person använda fiberlinan och slippa sitta med långsamt mobilt bredband här...
<trevliggrunka> Bonds: Jag har backup på USB-minne, DVD/CD samt USB-hårddisk.
<trevliggrunka> Bonds: Gömmer dessa fysiskt och krypterar datan på dem.
<Coffe> trodde trevlig stavades med ett g :P
<trevliggrunka> Bonds: Du bör absolut inte köra någon molnlagringstjänst... det är inte bra.
<trevliggrunka> Coffe: Det gör det.
<trevliggrunka> grunka = sak
<andol> trevliggrunka: varför inte?
<trevliggrunka> andol: Varför inte vad?
<Bonds> trevliggrunka: där går ju åsikterna isär. För mig känns just nu co-lo vettigare än molnet för just backup.
<Coffe> trevliggrunka,  gar ger dig några minuter å funder på den :P
<trevliggrunka> ?
<andol> Bonds: Själv använder jag http://www.tarsnap.com/ för mina nattliga backuper. Tar även offline-backuper och lägger i bankfack en gång per månad.
<trevliggrunka> Tja, har du ingen vettig data som måste hållas konfidentiell så... för all del... använd molnskit.
<trevliggrunka> Och så får hela Internet ta del av den senare när den läcker ut på TPB.
<andol> trevliggrunka: Givet sund kryptering så tycker jag inte nödvändigtvis att extern lagring behöver stå i ett motsatsförhållande till konfidentialitet.
<phnom> madbear: Nä, man måste ha större där också. Annars kan man ju inte splitta fönstret :P
<trevliggrunka> Mleh.
<madbear> kan man inte phnom ? jasså det va nytt
<madbear> för jag tror att jag kan det på min mobil tom!
<phnom> Jaja, men allt blir så litet då :P
<madbear> men nu förstår jag varför jag inte är så produktiv
<madbear> jag har bara en 22"
<phnom> :P
<andol> Bonds: Sen beror det förstås även vad för data du ska backupa. Till exempel så kan man ju ha olika lösningar för viktiga dokument och källkod kontra musiksamlingen.
<trevliggrunka> Mm.
<trevliggrunka> Porr-och-MP3-backup, om den behövs, kan man köra i molnet.
<haffe> Jag trodde att man lät FRA ta backup på allting.
<andol> haffe: Prövat att återställa därifrån? :)
<Markslap> Peyam: Orginalforskning kan jag tyvärr inte ha saom källa. :P
<Markslap> som*
<trevliggrunka> Undrar om det är okej att upprepa min nätverksfråga...
<madbear> bara du inte nämner porr igen
<trevliggrunka> Vi bor typ i lägenhet med fiber-LAN-grejs. Och har Bahnhof, men man kan typ välja mellan några olika. Men i alla fall så får vi bara en IP-adress åt gången. Med ADSL fick man 4-5 stycken samtidigt. Har frågat Bahnhof om detta och de säger att det är för att de inte äger/kontrollerar själva nätet här. Så om det vore upp till dem skulle man få 10 eller så per hushåll samtidigt.
<trevliggrunka> Vill ej köpa NAT-enhet för att kunna plugga in flera enheter samtidigt eftersom jag vill ha olika IP-adresser för varje enhet som jag alltid haft, och dessutom är det ett jävla bök att byta IP-adress med en sådan där NAT-router. Plus att de ofta är sjukt osäkra och buggiga. Vad göra? Några tips? Skulle vilja låta en person använda fiberlinan och slippa sitta med långsamt mobilt bredband här...
<andol> trevliggrunka: Tja, lite svårt för oss att veta vad som är viktigast för dig, att ha 4-5 ip-adresser kontra en fin fiberkoppling?
<Coffe> bahnhof erbjuder la ipv6 ?
<trevliggrunka> Jag förstår inte vad du menar med det alls, andol.
<trevliggrunka> Coffe: Antar att det är samma sak ang. det... att de inte äger nätet och blablabla...
<trevliggrunka> Otroligt irriterande med ISP:er som endast ger en enda IP-adress åt gången.
<trevliggrunka> andol: Menar du att vi skulle gå tillbaka till ADSL?
<Coffe> det är rätt vanligt att man bara får en ip adress.. ialf är de som jag har uppfattat det.
<andol> trevliggrunka: Nej, det jag menar är att det är svårt för oss i kanalen att tala om för dig vad du ska välja, såtillvida det inte finns ytterligare alternativ än de du beskriver.
<Coffe> undrar vad du menar med att NAT är så osäkra
 * andol ser fram emot om några år, då det förhoppningsvis kommer vara standard att man får sig en egen /48 alt. /56 tilldelad med hemmauppkopplingen.
<haffe> Coffe: Jag har 5 publika.
<Coffe> andol,  jag med
<Coffe> haffe, ISP ?
<haffe> BBB
<Coffe> ok
<haffe> Fast jag förstår inte vad det är som gör NATboxar så osäkra.
<Coffe> haffe,  inte jag heller
<haffe> En linuxbaserad maskin torde vara precis lika säker som det som står hos ispn.
<Coffe> ja och låter man alla maskiner ha egen ip. så måste dom ju  ha egen brandvägg
<andol> haffe: Tja, möjligtvis då med reservation för att de maskiner som står hos ISP:arna gissningsvis/förhoppningvis uppdateras och övervakas lite mer aktivt.
<Coffe> men bygger dom regel på varje ip ? eller kör dom span ? eller en brandväg för alla "interna" adresser ? så kan alla i samam range nå varandras datorer utan skydd ?
<phnom> Någon som sett ett vettigt tutorial för att skriva egna gnome-applets?
<phnom> Ett som kanske förklarar livscykeln för en applet?
<Philip5> phnom: finns nog bara bra tutorials för hur man skriver kde grejer så du måste nog börja göra det istället ;)
<phnom> :P
<Bonds> trevliggrunka: andol: Tack för backuptipsen, ni verkar ha samma dilemman som mig. Det jag ska backa upp mest fotografier videofilmer och virtuellamaskiner som tar.gz. Allt har med min lilla webbyrå att göra.
<spacebug-> varför blir inte min usbsticka bootbar? Eller är det min laptop som är mongo tro
<kodein> jag förstår inte hur en laptop kan ha kromosomfel.
<larsemil> kodein: aldrig provat mac? ;)
<kodein> larsemil: nä, men jag har tydligen första tjing på min kontorsgrannes saker nu när han ska sluta, så snart kanske jag har provat :)
<spacebug-> skapar den med 'dd bs=10M if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdd'  sätter jag i den i en dator så visas ju hela katalogstrukturen och filer går att läsa. Men laptopen vägrar boota från den
<Bonds> inge fel på mac, men man stör sig på att massor av självklarheter i linux saknas i mac os x. Jag har kört mac och ubuntu med synergy i 2år.
<kodein> problemet där är väl iofs att jag är på semester när han gör sista dagen
<Bonds> spacebug-: testa unetbootin?
<spacebug-> Bonds: tänkte testa inbygga startup disk creator nu
<spacebug-> jaha det va nog tvunget att va en partition på först
<Bonds> förklarar saken
<andol> Bonds: Tja, just att backa virtuella maskiner regelbundet är ju en extra utmaning, både vad gäller datamängder och konsistens. Kanske räcker att backa dem vid enstaka tillfällen, då de är "färdigupsatta", och sen bara backa föränderlig data innifrån de virtuella maskinerna, precis som med vanliga burkar?
<andol> Bonds: Har förövrigt ett antal virtuella diskar vilka jag lagt ner lite tid på att få som vettiga mallar, vilka jag helt enkelt dunkat upp i en S3-bucket, efter komprimering och kryptering.
<andol> Bonds: Vad gäller just fotografier är det ju dessutom extra trevligt att ha deduplicering på blocknivå, för att slippa onödig extrakostnad då man flyttar runt bilder, gjort små ändringar i dem, har flera versioner utav dem etc.
<Bonds> andol: har övervägt s3, men tycker det är lite dyrt. Jag försöker hålla flera speglade miljöer för olika kunder, stagingservers. Och gb drar iväg rätt snabbt. Har c:a 200GB backupbehov.
<Bonds> andol: jag föredrar just nu att bara pausa maskinerna och backa upp. Tycker det är ganska bökigt att sätta upp rsync på varje enskild vps. Tycker en av finesserna med vps'er är att man just kan backa upp alla confs osv osv i ett svep.
<larsemil> kan inte vara så kritiskt om du kan pausa maskinerna. Det kan inte jag göra, jag har istället satt upp rsync regler för varje enskild burk. Sen kör jag också kvm snapshots.
<Bonds> larsemil: nej kritiskt är det inte. Det är mina dev-maskiner. Inga live-maskiner.
<Bonds> livemaskiner rsyncas
<andol> Bonds: Tja, rör det sig bara om några hundra gigabyte, och det är affärsverksamhet, så tycker jag annars att S3 känns rätt överkomligt. Jämnför att betala några hundralappar i månaden, med att behöva införskaffa en dedikerad backupserver, med tillhörande underhållskostander.
<andol> Däremot så kan ju återläsningstiden förstås vara ett problem med S3.
<Bonds> Mjo
<Bonds> andol: 200gb är bara mitt vps-backup behov, utryckte mig otydligt. Mitt behov när det gäller bilder/video är lite större.
<Bonds> kanske blir det en dedikerad co-lo, sen det viktigaste även på s3.
<andol> Jotack, framför video antar jag att kan springa iväg rätt snabbt vad gäller datamängder.
<larsemil> jag kör mina backuper till diskett.
<andol> larsemil: Som du sen staplar hål i, och sätter in i pärmar? :)
<Bonds> andol: jo det kan bli rätt mkt, även om jag är väldigt försiktig med att spara onödiga saker.
<Bonds> andol: s3 verkar ta c:a 1kr/gb/mån, vilket gör att att ska man backa upp över 600gb blir 2st 2tb diskar i raid1, på en co-lo snabbt billigare.
<andol> Bonds: Jo, vid något värde utav N så tappar S3 helt klart i prisvärdhet. Glöm dock inte att räkna in den extra arbetstid det tar att hålla reda på coloburken.
<Bonds> mjo, iofs tar det arbetstid att sätta upp s3 med. Blir väl hårdvaru-confen som blir extra.
<Bonds> Det jag är mest rädd för är nog att lägga arbetstid på att sätta upp nåt som inte är hållbart i längden.
<andol> Skillnaden är att det är mer en engångskostad att sätta upp en S3-lösning, med colo-burken kräver ett större kontinuerligt underhåll.
<Bonds> andol: det stämmer bara om S3 inte ändrar något, som gör att man måste engagera sig.
 * andol skulle bli *mycket* förvånad om S3 vid det här laget bröt bakåtkompitablitet.
<Numn> någon som sådär rakt på sak hur jag gör så mina saker som jag compilar eller som är java liknande hamnar i menyn?
<andol> Bonds: Hursom, du gör förstås som du vill :) Sen kan det ju som sagt ändå vara så att S3 faller på överföringshastigheter, vilket du ju torde kunna få betydligt bättre av till rätt colo.
<andol> larsemil: Fast på tal om servrar och sådär, hur går det för dalnix? Fått igång någon VPS-uthyrning än?
<Bonds> andol: om det är xen är jag också nyfiken,
<andol> Bonds: Tja, behöver det inte vara svenskt så har jag goda erfarenheter utav dessa två engelska VPS-leverantörer: http://www.bitfolk.com/ och http://www.bytemark.co.uk/. De sistnämnda håller dessutom på att introducera den klart intressanta http://www.bigv.io/
<andol> (Sen kör iofs Bytemark med KVM istället för Xen, men det torde vara förhållandevis likvärdigt.)
<Bonds> andol: jag kör linode just nu. Provat dom?
<andol> Bonds: Jorå, men faller på att de ännu inte erbjuder IPv6 här i Europa.
<Bonds> andol: nån annan fördel som de andra har, men linode saknar. Alltid intressant att chatta med någon som provat många olika leverantörer.
 * Bonds utvärderar även vps.net just nu.
<andol> Bonds: Framförallt Bitfolk har både för- och nackdelen att de är lite mindre, och tillhandahåller en betydligt personligare service.
<andol> Sen är både Bitfolk och Bytemark tydligt lagda och Debian hållet, vilket ju är trevligt om man tänkt sig att köra Debian eller Ubuntu på sin VPS.
<andol> Rent personligen gillar jag även att jag i båda fallen kan få (inofficiell) support via IRC.
<maxjezy> vilka här ser på TWIL?
<maxjezy> This week in linux
<Philip5> hej maxjezy
<maxjezy> hej Philip5
<Philip5> bäst jag hälsar artigt så jag inte får skäll för att undvika dig ;)
<haffe> Nej nu.
<haffe> Är det dags att göra något annat.
<Bonds> maxjezy: jag, men inte just nu
<haffe> Är det värt att se kick-ass filmen alltså?
<Bonds> maxjezy: twit är överhuvudtaget väldigt bra.
<maxjezy> haffe, nej
<maxjezy> det är inte värt
<Numn> någon som har någon aning som jag skrev ovan
<Numn> :(
<Philip5> Numn: du får antaglilen skapa en egen menygrej för det du gjort så det ska finnas i menyn om inte installationen av programmet lägger upp en sådan
<Numn> har du någon aning hur man gör en sådan oavsett program?
<Philip5> du brukar ju ha en menyeditor med din skrivbordsmiljö. med den kan du ju manuellt skapa sådana
<Philip5> om du programmerar ett program och vill skapa för installation så kolla på .desktop-filer och hur de funkar
<Numn> hmm.. jag har ju ubuntu. men när jag försökt någonting krashar det :S
<Philip5> vad krashar?
<haffe> maxjezy: Ok.
<haffe> Det får bli Garden State då.
<Numn> i menyn
<Markslap> Garden State är najs.
<Markslap> Skönt OST till den med.
<Numn> jag menar lubuntu*
<Philip5> menysystemet funker nog rätt lika oavsett skrivbordsmiljö
<Numn> vet du hur man skapar elr?
<Philip5> skapar .desktop-filer eller med menyeditor?
<Numn> jag såg ett ställe där man hade allt som är på menyn. men det är låst :/
<Numn> both i guess
<Philip5> om den är låst borde det vara systemfilerna för menyn du pillat på och inte de lokala för userna
<Philip5> usern
<CasperN> heeeeelt galet vilka riots i England http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cbVW_QS2eE&feature=player_embedded
<Philip5> finns massor av exempel på .desktop-filer för menyn under /usr/share/applications/
<Philip5> bara att slapa en sådan för ditt program
<Numn> åtkomst nekad
<Barre> feck va g+ buggar för mig... stundtals kan jag inte logga in..
<larsemil> Barre: :(
<Philip5> Numn: så klart den är nekad där för det är ju systemfiler som ligge där
<Philip5> sa ju att det är exempel på hur de ska/kan se ut
<Barre> larsemil: vist såg det gött ut larsemil =)
<Numn> men jag fattar inte vad du menar
<Numn> Philip5, hur gör jag?
<Philip5> Numn: tycker du borde ha den info du behöver nu
<Numn> eh nej
<Philip5> jo
<Numn> hur skall jag kunna fixa det inte vet alls någonting :/
<phnom> Numn: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lxde+edit+menu
<Numn> -.- "let me google that for you" haha :)
<Numn> thx
<trevliggrunka> Ja, haha, så kul.
<Numn> :D
<phnom> Numn: Din tur att hjälpa mig, hur binder jag en gnome-applet till att lyssna på en godtycklig IPC?
<trevliggrunka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr4drl39hZo
<Numn> phnom, nja faktiskt va det ju google som hjälpte mig :)
<phnom> Numn: Nån var ju tvungen att sparka dig till google också ^^
<Peyam> Tjena
<phnom> Peyam: Helo
<Peyam> #frågesport
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> phnom: Hej hej
<phnom> Gah, tab completion got me! rm src/main.c * != rm src/main* ...
<Peyam> jävligt fina themes på ubuntus facebok sida
<Peyam> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faenza?content=128143
<peppis_> någon som sett smurfilmen?
<Peyam> nej
<peppis_> ok
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Fråga. Hur vet jag vad dom olika paketen är, om jag lägger in din ppa för natty ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) det bör finnas beskrivning och har man tur så finns changelog.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Nja jag hittar inga beskrivningar
<Kurdistan> :) det bör ju stå vad det är för paket
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Jo paketen har så klart ett namn. men det säger inte så mycket :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) är det något spec. du letar efter i galningens ppa?
<Kurdistan> :) du kan ju alltid bara uppdatera de paket du är intresserad av.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  :D Jo jag ser ett paket som heter "digikam2
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara avmarkera ppa och vänta när galningen uppdaterar paketen.
<Kurdistan> så gjorde jag ett tag när jag drog hem Philip5 nvidia drivare.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Kärt barn har många namn ;D
<Kurdistan> för mig fungerade hans alltid bättre än x-swat
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Men om jag drar in hela hans ppa då kommer väl alla paketen med ?
<Kurdistan> japp :) men du kan ju avmarkera alla
<Kurdistan> och sedan bara välja digikam
<Kurdistan> när du uppdaterat digikam kan du avmarkera ppa
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Ack så rätt du har unge man :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: om jag inte ute cyklar ska även kubuntu ha backport ppa med massa kde spec. program
<Kurdistan> :) om du inte vill köra Philip5 ppa. :)
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Jag ska testa och lägga in hans ppa för natty
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: Philip5 ppa är faktiskt bra.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Du vet jag har svårt att hålla fingrarna i styr och vill testa. Gäller inte bara kvinnor :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) hur ska jag veta det?
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Nä du vet inte. men man brukar skriva "du vet"
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) ju det kanske man gör, men svenskan är ju lite konstig. lagom etc. :)
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Ja det är inte invecklad ibland. Det har du rätt i
<CasperN> någon som brukar skriva artiklar med mediawiki, wikipedia och liknande här?
<itmannen_online> inte jag iaf. Har inte tålamod nog
<itmannen_online> Nu ska vi se om jag måste skicka FRA på Philip5 :D
<itmannen_online> Jisses vad mycket som följde med
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) jepp.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Kurdistan> x_link: :)
<CasperN> :D
<x_link> =)
<Kurdistan> hur stor är ubuntus standard förråd utan alla ppa?
<x_link> Lagom stor
<Kurdistan> :( har glömt
<x_link> Dags att sova.
<x_link> Godn att!
<Kurdistan> x_link: godnatt. blir läggdags för mig också snart.
<itmannen_online> Digikam2 var ett riktigt häftigt program. Toppen
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: ja, digikam är bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 är en duktig paketerare.
<Philip5> heja digikam
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Hur mycket fick du betalat för att skriva detta :D
<Philip5> tyvärr är digikam 2 lite instabilt fortfarande när det kommer ansiktsigenkänning och sånt
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: även om han är galen så ska man inte ta ifrån honom hans kunskap. :)
<Philip5> kraschar ibland och fungerar inte fullt ut som det ska med den funktionen
<Kurdistan> Philip5: stämmer. :) jag kör med urgamla versionen.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Nädå jag bara skämatde. Jag tror dig
<Philip5> itmannen_online: antar du kör mina paket av digikam 2 också då
<Philip5> :)
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Det är digikam2 jag installerat
<Philip5> och då antar jag det är mitt paket
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) varför kan du inte paketera för en dist som behöver din hjälp?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  japp. Helt rätt
<Kurdistan> :) ubuntu/kubuntu har ändå mark bakom sig.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: för du säger ju själv att kubuntu behöve bli bättre ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: äsch, skit i kubuntu, dem får ändå inte kärlek från mark.
<itmannen_online> Extra  roligt att det även funkar bra i Gnome3
<Philip5> itmannen_online: de flesta som kör digikam 2 på ubuntu verkar köra mina paket :)
<Philip5> jo
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Duktig ponke :)
<Philip5> bara att man får ladda in lite fler libs från kde i minnet när det startar från gnome. tar väl lite längre att starta då antar jag
<itmannen_online> Ska verkligen bli intressant att testa fullt när timmen inte är så sen
<Philip5> ska kolla hur många downloads jag har av digikam2 nu
<Philip5> itmannen_online: har du kamera och fotar mycket?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Jag är ingen fotograf. Men jag fotar väldigt mycket
<Philip5> har du någon kul kamera?
<Philip5> itmannen_online: dog du av skratt när du tänkte på din roliga kamera?!? ;P
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Kul  kamera ? Nja inte brukar jag väl direkt skarrat när jag ser den :) Det är en Canon system med några år på nacken. Men duger bra för mina behov
<Philip5> då så
<Philip5> vet du vad du har för modelnummer?
<Philip5> låter som en lagom för att fota och leka med
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  ja det torde vara en EOS 300 D
<Philip5> funkar säkert även om det hänt mycket sedan dess
<Philip5> har du köpt några extra objektiv eller kör du bara med kitzoomen som kom med när du köpte?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Funkar mer än bra för det jag pysslar med. Är helnöjd
<Philip5> det är huvudsaken
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Har tänkt på ett nytt. Men dom är så hiskligt dyra
<Philip5> de kostar en slant. inte sällan mer än kamerahuset i sig
<Philip5> däremot så kan man ha objektiv längre än kamerahus innan de blir gamla och omoderna
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Japp. Och jag är inte direkt neduslad med pengar. brukar kolla på tradera.
<Philip5> ett fast 35 eller 50 mm obektiv med fstop 1.4 eller 1.8 borde du slå till på
<Philip5> snabba och bra objektiv som inte kostar massor
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Jag är sugen på ett 50
<Philip5> kul att fota med
<Philip5> även sigma har ett helt ok för canon där
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Jag har gått med i en fotoklubb för att försöka lära mig lite trix
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Sigma ?
<Philip5> itmannen_online: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=31827
<Philip5> du ser. billigt
<Philip5> sigma gör objektiv som tredjepartstillverkare åt en rad kameramärken
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Men det där är ju klart bar pris. tack för tipset
<Philip5> abtar att objektivet du har idag har som bäst fstop 3,5 eller kanske till och med 4,5
<Philip5> då är det jätteskillnad med ett sånt där snabbt fast objektiv då du kan fota utan stativ med snabba slutartider in till det börjar bli skymning
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Är jag inte ute och cyklar så är det 4,5
<Philip5> och även få bra bakgrundssuddighet
<Philip5> inte omöjligt att du har 4,5 på din gamla kitzoom. de är inte snabba utan kräver rätt mycket ljus för att funka bra
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Nu verkar kunna dina fotogrejor. Är du proffs ?
<Philip5> inte proffs alls utan hemma entusiast
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Ja det vill till att det inte är för mörkt
<Philip5> om du går på fotoklubb och tar tag i fotandet och fotar mycket så tycker jag lätt du ska lägga undan 900 kr för ett sånt där objektiv och det kommer bli mycket roligare och vara väl värt det
<Philip5> du kommer inte fatta att du inte gjort det tidigare
<itmannen_online> Jisses vad klockan har skenat. tack för dina tips Philip5. Och helt klart så jag kolla mer på länken du gav mig
<Philip5> använda benen istället för att zooma är bra för att tänka foto och komposition också
<Philip5> ja det är sovdags för de vanliga dödliga
<Philip5> men inte för tuffa snubbar som mig och Kurdistan
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Ok. ha de gott. En gubba ska kojsa
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: sovgott.
<itmannen_online> Gammal man gör så gott han kan. men danstar f-n så illa
<itmannen_online> See you
<Philip5> dröm om nya objektiv ;:)
<itmannen_online> :D. helt klart
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) du kommer inte behöva fixa nvidia paket till 11.10.
<Philip5> de är redan där
<Kurdistan> :) ubuntu kommer tillhandahålla uppdateringar för 6 månader och framåt.
<Philip5> jag snodde dem rakt av och backportade till 11.04
<Kurdistan> Philip5: har dem nu fixat det för natty också?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: din latmask. :)
<Philip5> 11.04 är natty
<Kurdistan> ja, jag vet. :)
<Kurdistan> du tar från 11.10 och backportar till natty. därför kallade jag dig latmask.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> dumt att inte göra när det redan är klart
<Philip5> bara anpassa lite
<Philip5> verkar som jag har 1131 användare som laddat ner digikam 2 från min ppa
<Philip5> och en av dem är itmannen :D
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-11
<realubot> Markslap: original
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> jaha... och nu då..
<realubot> Vilka tiling windows managers finns det då?
<realubot> Xmonad, Ion3, RatPoison.
<realubot> twm? dwm?
<haffe> Så vad händer här?
<amelia> haffe: ingenting, folk har inte börjar vakna än.. :(
<Markslap> :>
<antii> Markslap: \o
<haffe> Det här är inte en kanal för morgonpigga människor.
 * haffe dricker lite kaffe.
 * kodein dricker mycket kaffe
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<Markslap> antii: hai
<Markslap> Hur mår ni morgonpigga Ubuntumänniskor? :)
<antii> Tröööööööööött
<haffe> Jag är lite trött och stressad.
<antii> Markslap: Säng+te
<antii> :P
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> haffe: Samma här
<Markslap> Skulle ha tagit en buss som gick 06.45 eller 07.00 som senast.
<Markslap> Men min mage ville inte åka buss ännu.
<haffe> Lite ryskt te kanske en skylle brygga sig.
<kodein> är det tentaplugg?
<haffe> Ja.
<kodein> skojs
<kodein> lycka till då :)
<haffe> Egentligen inte.
<kodein> äsch
<phnom> Morrn
<jenny_> m
<amelia> *gäsp*
<haffe> Jaså.
<haffe> Kanske.
<haffe> Och så tystnar det igen.
<amelia> jag försökte iaf..
<haffe> Nåja, vi har väl alla viktigare saker att göra än att irca.
<haffe> ?¿
<antii> haffe: Näe.
<kodein> haffe: som att rädda lintek från sina egna misstag?
<haffe> Hur tänker du nu?
<kodein> haffe: tja, det är ju vad jag sysslar med nu. de beställde ett gäng avier för alla nyantagna men missade att sätta rätt medlemsavgift...
<amelia> låter fantastiskt roligt, skulle nästan kunna vara ett klassiskt måndagmorgon- eller fredagkvälljobb
<kodein> tja, de kom ju på det kvart i fem igår, och när jag ringde requestorn och berättade att vi sänt iväg filerna till tryckeriet så blev han väldigt glad över att jag berättade det för honom :)
<recharge> hej.. jag strulade lite med compiz och råkade ta bort unity-grejen.. så nu har jag varken unity eller någon slags övre menypanel...
<recharge> hur gör jag för att få tillbaka unity
<recharge> försöker starta compiz i /usr/bin  men den öppnas inte
<Coffe> för att plocka ut alla ipadresser ur apache accesslog, tips på smidigaste sätt att göra detta ?
<Jarulf> Coffe: Regular expression?
<Coffe> anv cut
<Laban> cut -någonting | sort | uniq
<Coffe> cut -f1 -d' ' funkade
<Peyam> wazap
<madbear> sup dawg
<coobra> dwg!!!
<Peyam> hmm
<yarre> mm
<Peyam> hört att  Lars ohly blitt uttråkad på att vara fjortisidol
<Peyam> vf blir min internet så seg när jag e inloggad här
<haffe> http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ballard/bofh/bofhserver.pl
<kodein> haffe: i Ulan bator är traditionell mongolisk strupsång kinesisk: http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia-pacific/a-showdown-over-traditional-throat-singing-divides-china-and-mongolia/2011/06/24/gIQASaZS7I_story.html
<Oooglarman> Hallå hallå. Jag letar efter exempel på vanliga nybörjarfel. Ta tex. sudo ls /etc/ > /etc/all_files.txt
<Oooglarman> Finns det en sådan förteckning eller någon som skulle vilja bidra?
<Oooglarman> Bra exempel där bristen på förståelse leder till fel.
<Numn> någon som känner till ifall xubuntu samma sak som lubuntu i panelen att man kan ha ikoner istället för namnen typ :S
<phnom> Förstår jag dig rätt så ja.
<gusnan> Oooglarman, Ett aktuellt exempel kan ju vara att ställa en fråga på IRC och inte vänta tillräckligt länge på svar... ;)
<Oooglarman> gusnan: Heh
<Oooglarman> :)
<Bonds> Hej, behöver tips på en bra ip-telefoni leverantör. Med webgui-växel osv.
<Gud> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<Gud> Jag minns när folk som körde linux hade hår på bröstet och körde en RIKTIG distro
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Jupp
<Gud> jag noterar att det är 10 ggr så många i ubuntu-kanalen som i debian
<Bonds> vad definierar ni som riktig?   Arch, Gentoo?
<Gud> #FreeBSD.se, keepin it real
<Gud> Bonds: slack och debian
<Bonds> tycker iofs man ganska lätt kan remixa dom flesta distar att passa ens behov.
<Bonds> till skillnad från "mac os x" =)
<Gud> remixa???????
<Gud> remixa?????????????
<Bonds> Gud: nä men lägga in program och paket och fönsterhanterare som man gillar
<Markslap> Gud: uh, FreeBSD är inte ens Linux.
<Gud> no shit
<Markslap> Debian och Slack är så utdaterade dock.
<Gud> Bonds: fönster... hanterare...?
<Bonds> Markslap: freebsd har mer gemensamt med unix och mac.
<Markslap> Bonds: Uhu?
<Markslap> Bonds: Det var relaterat hur? :P
<Gud> Bonds: Du verkar vara nån form av expert!
<Markslap> Jag kör Ubuntu Server på servrarna pga. en grej: ubuntus repos.
<Markslap> Dom är sjukt jävla välfyllda.
<Gud> HAHAHAHA
<Gud> ports
<Markslap> Debians suger numera. :P
 * Gud slaps Bonds around with a large trout
 * Gud slaps Bonds around with a large trout
 * Gud slaps Bonds around with a large trout
 * Gud slaps Bonds around with a large trout
<Gud> yarre: förrädare :(
<Markslap> Gud: men var vill du komma?
<Markslap> Att Gud är utdaterad och inte kan acceptera verkligheten som den är vet vi redan, men vad tror du?
<Gud> att ubuntu är för kvinnor och homosexuella
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Du tänker på OSX.
<Gud> LOL
<Gud> nej, jag är rätt säker på att jag tänker på ubuntu :(
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Gud> tycker bara att det är sorgligt att alla linux-frälsta som en gång i tiden faktiskt kunde nånting, antingen har gått över till *BSD eller OSX
<Markslap> Gud: Yay, jag kör Irssi?
<madbear> Gud: slut på sommarlov snart?
<Gud> mm :(
<Gud> men vi vuxna kallar det semester
<Markslap> Vilket du har konstant eller?
<Gud> livet är en fest som jag brukar säga
<Gud> hur som helst, jag kan rekommendera FreeBSD för alla seriöst dator-intresserade :)
<Gud> ni andra kan fortsätta leka med ubuntu och känna er tuffa
<madbear> ok, och jag kan rekommendera att du blir av med oskulden
<whomee> har aldrig använt ett OS och kännt mig tuff
<madbear> så att du får något annat intresse
<Gud> whomee: svårt för någon med cola-bottnar som brillor att känna sig tuff
<whomee> Gud: precis, dit ja ville kiomma
<whomee> komma*
<Gud> whomee: n1
<Gud>        ____
<Gud>   __ _|___ \ __ _
<Gud>  / _` | __) / _` |
<Gud> | (_| |/ __/ (_| |
<Gud>  \__, |_____\__, |
<Gud>  |___/      |___/
<whomee> tog en stund för han att göra den där :/
<whomee> aja arbetsdagen slut
<Bonds> sämsta sortens elitist, bara sorgligt. Faktum är att många mac användare är oerhört produktiva, iaf inom kreativa saker som musik, video och layout.
<Bonds> Jag kör både ubuntu och mac, med synergy sen 2år tillbaka. Kompletterar bra.
 * phnom kan knappt vänta tills sommartrollen börjar skolan igen...
<Markslap> Synergy är fint.
<madbear> sommartrollen är bäst
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Du är sån där trollvän.
<Markslap> Därför du gillar realubot?
<Markslap> o.O
<phnom> Markslap: Huh?
<Markslap> Nejnej.
<Markslap> madbear.
<Markslap> :)
<phnom> Jaha :)
<madbear> Markslap: nej vet inte
<madbear> menar vi har fler troll
<madbear> RB har inte trollat på ett tag, men du missade cykelprestationen?
<Bonds> finns det något filsystem som har inbyggd komprimering, och är det en bra sak att använda på t.ex. en backupserver?
<Coffe> 11.10 har 3.0 . spännande
<Markslap> madbear: realubot trollar aktivt, det är skillnaden. :P
<Markslap> Ja, han har blivit lugnare med trollandet, men betydligt mer otrevlig i stället.
<madbear> jag blev bannad för att ifrågasätta en cykelprestation som är bättre än dagens proffs
<Markslap> Nej, för att du började jävlas.
<madbear> inte nådigt heller, tex så gick en temporolog nyss på den sträckan och våran kära ägare hade kommit bra till på MTB
<Philip5> itmannen_online: drömt mycket om nya objektiv ännu? ;)
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Hojtan. jag har mest suttit och jämfört på nätet. man är ju lite snål :)
<Philip5> itmannen_online: jämfört priser eller just den?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Priser på just det objektivet. Tycker det är lite osäkert att köpa på Tradera
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Och din länk innhöll ju måmga bra priset för nya
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> itmannen_online: om du inte bor vid någon större stad eller stockholm så kanske du bor nära ett netonnet som också har den billigt
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Törs jag fråga om ett tips gällande att ta ett foto på ett skyltfönster ? man ser ju sig själv :(
<Philip5> köpt ett polarisationsfilter
<Philip5> det tar bort reflektioner i fönster och andra icke metaliska ytor
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Hm. Och det betyder :D
<realubot> Mod1 är SuperKey, vad är Mod2 i Ubuntu?
<Philip5> kolla på ditt objektiv vad du har för diameter
<itmannen_online> Philip5, 58 mm
<Philip5> itmannen_online: och kolla i framkant på objektivet att du har gängor för att sätta filter
<Philip5> innerkanten av objektivets ytterkant
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Nja jag tror inte det
<Philip5> har du kollat? de flesta har det
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Det är någon form av kuggkrans
<Philip5> då så
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Så jag ska sätta ett filter där ?
<Philip5> kan vara lite lurigt om du har ett objektiv som roterar främre delen av objektivet där du fäster filtret om det roterar vid fokus
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> ett pl-circular filter
<itmannen_online> Antecknar
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Är det dyra grejor ?
<Philip5> itmannen_online: http://kamerafilter.se/category/cirkulart-polarisations-filter/
<Philip5> åker ner på sidan och kolla där de fotar en iphone
<Philip5> kostar ett par hundralappar för de billigaste
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Perfekt tips :)
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Det priset kan man stå ut med
<rolfblidborg> Sådärja!
<rolfblidborg> Så ligger dator i ett chassi också :)
<rolfblidborg> Flickvännen var _inte_ impad över att det låg en dator över halva rummet :D
<itmannen_online> rolfblidborg,  Dom förstår inte livets primära saker :D
<rolfblidborg> itmannen_online: Precis!
<rolfblidborg> Sen var hon inte heller så impad över att det tog ca en vecka innan jag ens började bry mig om att lägga ihop den :D
<itmannen_online> Nu ska jag ut och övningsköra med lilla frun. Suck pust och stön
<rolfblidborg> måste dock ut och moda chassit lite
<rolfblidborg> brb!
<Philip5> itmannen_online: håll i handbromsen heeela tiden
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Lita på det du. :D
<itmannen_online> Också ska jag åka till Expert och se om dom har några filter
<itmannen_online> see you folks
<itmannen_online> Tack för dina tips Philip5
<Philip5> itmannen_online: http://www.tvspelsweb.se/kamerafilter-cirkulart-polarisationsfilter-c-145_101_114.html
<Philip5> där är de absolut billigaste filtren
<Philip5> men man får ju vad man betalar för så jag törs inte säga något om kvaliten
<itmannen_online> :) Niger och tackar
<Bonds> blir ju fin himmel
<Philip5> standardpriset borde annars vara runt 400-500 kr för ett för dig
<realubot> Mod1, Mod2, Mod3, vilka tangenter är det? Mod1 är SuperKey men vilka är Mod2 och Mod3?
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.397697/hackargrupp-hotar-attackera-facebook
<einand> undra om det är därför facebook är nere nu?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: tänk om unga tjejer kunde ha sådana som amelia som idoler istället för kissie och blondinbella... då skulle fler tjejer uppskatta dina chassiinsatser
<einand> Philip5: världen skulle vart smartare och bättre att leva i med
<einand> så irriterande att det blivit populärt att vara "blåst"
<Bonds> einand: nu är inte kissie eller blodinbella blåsta. Utan framgångsrika unga entreprenörer, som sprider en populär myt om sig att vara blåsta, och profiterar på det. Följarna är dom lurade.
<einand> Bonds: ja sa inte att dom var blåsta
<Bonds> einand: sant =)
<einand> sa att det blivit populärt
<einand> lyssna på snacket på dagens fjortisar, och det är totalt IQ befriat
<einand> jag tror absolut inte dom är det, på riktigt
<Bonds> einand: men tycker som du. Tror mkt att desperationen och ångesten i samhället skulle försvinna om folk satte vikt på att lära sig kraftfulla tekniska verktyg, t.ex. linux.
<einand> lol
<einand> Jag blir deprimerad av linux
<Bonds> tror många unga känner maktlöshet i att industri och itsamhället tar sån tid att komma framåt i. Man måste bemästra ganska avancerade processer för att vara konkurrenskraftig.
<haffe> En intressant filosofisk fundering.
<haffe> Du kan få allt du inte åtrår.
<realubot> Det är inte Kissie m.fl. som är blåsta utan deras läsare.
<Bonds> sen har nog alltid äldre oroat sig över ungdomens dumhet =)
<realubot> Det kommer gå med dagens generation ungdomar som med alla föregående generationer. Dom ska inte bli som mamma och pappa och sedan blir dom det i.a.f.
<haffe> De bara lovar och lovar att jorden ska gå under.
<realubot> När jag var barn skulle vi genom Amensty och Greenpeace och allt vad det är skapa en värld utan fred. Det är tveksamt om vi har lyckats.
<phnom> realubot: Jag tycker ni har lyckats rätt bra, det är alltid krig någonstans.
<phnom> Eller ja, ville ni att den skulle vara *helt* utan fred?
<realubot> Nja, jag tror vi kämpade för freden. Så upplevde jag saken.
<realubot> Världen blir materiellt bättre hela tiden i.a.f. Det kan ju ingen neka till även om saker höll längre förr så är dom ju bättre idag så länge dom fungerar.
<realubot> Och så billiga att köpa att slit och släng lönar sig jämfört med att köpa riktigt bra grejer.
<realubot> Vad tror ni om en en "Blocket"-sajt som är specialiserad på att sälja beg. Mac-datorer då?
<Kurdistan> realubot: sugen på mac burk?
<realubot> Det måste ju komma en hel drös beg. Mac-datorer snart med tanke på hur populärt Mac har blivit och dessutom ska väl MAc-användarna vara hippa och ha senaste modellen även om den dom har duger?
<realubot> Är dom inte sådana Mac:arna? Hippa killar i moderiktiga jeans som kör med senaste modellen för att passa in bland polarna på innecafét?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej. Jag skiter i Mac. :)
<Kurdistan> :) jag skiter i apple och microsoft
<phnom> Every OS sucks.
<Kurdistan> :) vad roligt med slippa köpa förinstallerad os man inte vill ha.
<haffe> Jag skiter i allt, men det skiter jag i.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag har inte råd med Mac-grejer och sedan är inte designen det viktigaste för mig.
<realubot> haffe: Det är du och Uggla som gör det. Men det är inte sant för Uggla skiter inte i att Daniel Breitzholt rövknullar honom.
<realubot> A"Jag blir hellre våldtagen av Pirate Bay än rövknullad av Hasse Breitholtz och Sony Music, skriver han på sin blogg."
<realubot> Hasse Breitsholt var det visst. Daniels pappa.
<Kurdistan> realubot: för vara ärlig så skiter jag i mac osx, men mac har bra hårdvara. lillsyrran kör mac.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Mm, det är det som är intressant med Mac ja.
<realubot> HÃ¥rdvaran.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Men är inte deras OSX skräddarsytt för deras hårdvara? Så att systemet fungerar bättre än andra os på Mac?
<Bonds> realubot: jag kör hackintosh. har 3st =)
<Bonds> realubot: osx funkar klockrent på "rätt" moderkort.
<Kurdistan> realubot: japp deras hårdvara och oset är anpassad.
<Kurdistan> dock känner syrran många i hennes gamla klass som har massa problem med sina macar
<Kurdistan> trots att hårdvaran är anpassad till osx
<Kurdistan> så alla som kommer med mac hit och dit är bara fanboys.
<Bonds> Hårdvaran är INTE anpassad till osx, det är vanlig x86 hårdvara idag. Däremot har apple valt att skriva bra drivrutiner för väldigt få utvalda kretsar, dessa kretsar har dom i sina maskiner.
<Philip5> wb rolfblidborg
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: wb?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: är kunglig.
<Philip5> welcome back
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: aha!
<rolfblidborg> Tack! :)
<realubot> Bonds: Nej, men OSX kanske är anpassat till hårdvaran? Jag menar inte att hårdvaran är anpassad till OSX utan snarare tvärtom.
<rolfblidborg> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/254647_10150339404904974_710604973_9473401_3609325_n.jpg
<rolfblidborg> :D
<Bonds> realubot: håller med dig. Var Kurdistan som skrev felaktigheter =)
<Kurdistan> ja, skrev nog fel. men jag gillar inte osx.
<rolfblidborg> :(
<Kurdistan> men hellre osx än windows stenålders DE
<realubot> Bonds: Någon har i.o.f.s. skrivit i ubuntu-se-forumet att Mac har typ "styrkretsar" och annat som är special för Apple.
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<Bonds> realubot: dom har kanske nån enstaka. Men det viktiga. Plattform + Chipset är intels grejjer.
<rolfblidborg> Min bot står stilla, DET ÄR EN DATOR, han behöver fan inte vila!
<rolfblidborg> Undra om man kan skälla lite på den
<kodein> ?!
<realubot> Bonds: Jo. Jag har hört det. Förr hade dom egentillverkade grejer?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Är det där din lösning eller är det någon annans dator?
<Bonds> realubot: förr var dom väldigt udda. Körde egna kretsar och IBMs powerpc arkitektur.
<realubot> Bonds: Aha, ok.
<Bonds> realubot: deras sentida extrema lönsamhet har kommit av att dom inte längre "uppfinner hjulet" men tar betalt som om dom gjorde det =)
<einand> Markslap: eller madbear ni länka till en "ny" 3d-teknik med atomer och skit, vilken var det nu igen
<gusnan> einand, antagligen "Unlimited Detail" - http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/14341-video-unlimited-detail-i-intervju
<einand> tack
<realubot> Bonds: Men om dom anpassar OSX till hårdvaran i datorerna så finns ju stora möjligheter att få ihop något som klår konkurrenterna.
<realubot> Det är därför man ska bygga Ubuntu-datorer på samma koncept. Hårdvara som fungerar finfint med Ubuntu och sedan en snygg design.
<Bonds> realubot: absolut. Samma med om man valde att endast stödja 10st olika moderkort i nån linuxdist. Allt skulle funka perfekt.
<realubot> Unlimited Detail. Det var ju det som Mincraft-grundaren totalsågade.
<Bonds> realubot: haha hade lite den känslan nyligen. Har införskaffat en begagnad Lenovo T61P. Den maskinen är oerhört poplär sen några år tillbaka hos utvecklare, med konsekvensen att ubuntu funkade klockrent, allt funkade, verkligen allt.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Min bot?
<realubot> einand: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/14310-minecraft-skapare-sagar-unlimited-detail
<rolfblidborg> Det är en wowbot som går och levlar / Farmar åt mig :-)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Va?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Min lösning?
<realubot> Din lösning?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: På vadå? :P
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad är det med din bot och mig?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Du frågade om min lösning?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Jag fattar ingenting
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Eller menar du bilden jag länkade?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ja, ja, nu är jag med. :) Sorry.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: :)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Japp, det är min lösning :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag undrar om bilden på datorn med nätagget var din dator.
<einand>  till råga på allt helt i mjukvara och utan hjälp ifrån kraftfulla grafikkort
<einand> yiks
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Det är min dator, och det är inget nätagg :)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Det är kylningen :Å
<rolfblidborg> :P
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad är det då?
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vattenkylning?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Varför har du det då? Är det nödvändigt?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: den blir svalare och tystare
<realubot> Jo, tystnaden är väl det som lockar mig mest. Jag kommer inte upp i några extrema temp. som en vanlig chassiflält/CPUI-fläkt inte fixar.
<einand> alltså, varför har dom kommentar av Notch, inte direkt så han är någon tekniskbevandrad person, eller ens kan koda specielt bra
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Skulle vilja ha vattenkylning på mina grafikkort också
<rolfblidborg> Känns inge bra att det är så lite space mellan dem
<einand> rolfblidborg: varför har du inte det då?
<rolfblidborg> einand: har inte råd
<einand> rolfblidborg: hur mycket plats har du?
<rolfblidborg> einand: Kolla bilden så ser du hur mycket plats jag har :P
<rolfblidborg> einand: Det blir till att köpa nytt chassi i så fall :-)
<einand> ser ingen länk till någon bild
<rolfblidborg> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/254647_10150339404904974_710604973_9473401_3609325_n.jpg
<einand> den bilden visar väl ändå inget
<einand> håller verkligen de rören specielt länge?
<rolfblidborg> einand: de har hängt så ett tag
<rolfblidborg> einand: dock med öppen sida
<einand> ok
<einand> rolfblidborg: iaf, hur ser jag insidan på den bilden?
<rolfblidborg> vill du att jag ska öppna och fota?
<einand> nja, mer att du sa att jag skulle se hur mycket plats du har till grafikkortet, så trodde du länka fel bild
<rolfblidborg> aha
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ett nytt chassi lär ju ge dig större möjligheter att åstadkomma en effektiv kylning med flera stora fläktar på lågt varvtal.
<rolfblidborg> Men jag syftade mer på att kylningen inte får plats i chassit, så mycket plats har jag över :-)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Om du inte har ett monsterfrafikkort så är ju passivt kylda grafikkort bra.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Mjo, jag vet, funtar på ett corshair 800d eller vad de heter
<rolfblidborg> Har två stycken XFX HD 5770
<einand> alltså, hur många tror att man skall kunna pumpa 20Ampere över en usb kabel
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> yeager: Här?
<Umeaboy> Tydligen inte.
<Umeaboy> Får skicka memo då.
<Umeaboy> NU så.
<einand> lol
<einand> alltså en usb-kabel klarar inte 20A
<phnom> Jodå, en kort stund :P
<Umeaboy> phnom: En mikro-sekund ja.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<realubot> Vad är det som metacity sköter egentligen?
<realubot> DE sköter panelen, bakgrundsbilden och menyerna. metacity sköter fönsterramarna och olika funktioner för att hoppa mellan fönster o.s.v. men varför påverkas arbetsytorna av att metacity inte används?
<realubot> Varför är metacity inblandat i hur det går att växla arbetsytor? Det borde DE sköta, tycker jag.
<Philip5> bra när folk kan hålla monolog med sig själva i kanalen :)
<realubot> Philip5: Har man ingen att prata med så får man prata med sig själv.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> är det så illa
<realubot> Ja, det verkar ju så.
<CasperN> du behöver helt klart fler kanaler att hänga i
<realubot> Alltså, var går gränsen mellan Gnome och metacity?
<realubot> När jag inte använder metacity så slutar ju arbetsytorna att fungera normalt.
<phnom> realubot: Metacity sköter alla fönster, och eftersom inte metacity ska vara fantastiskt integrerat i resten måste det sköta arbetsytorna också.
<realubot> Panelen, bakgrundbilden, högerklicksmenyn, ikoner m.m. fungerar fint i Gnome utan metacity men just arbetsytorna slutar att fungera normalt. Det går att hoppa mellan arbetsytorna som vanligt, flytta fönster o.s.v. men inte att sortera arbetsytorna i kolumner och rader som när metacity används. Konstigt.
<phnom> Arbetsytorna är också fönster.
<realubot> phnom: Jaha. Men samtidigt så finns ju arbetsytorna där när jag stänger av metacity och det går att byta arbetsyta med Ctrl+Alt+Pil
<phnom> realubot: Compiz kanske fortfarande är igång?
<realubot> Så varför ligger arbetytorna inte som innan? Det vekar liksom som att Gnome OCH metacity sköter arbetsytorna.
<phnom> Den kör ju bara metacity som decorator och sen tar den hand omfönstrena istället
<realubot> phnom: Nej, Compiz är definitivt inte igång. Men jag kör med en tiling.
<realubot> Så det kanske är den som gör så arbetsytorna fungerar även och att dom inte fungerar som i metacity riktigt.
<phnom> Då har du ju en wm igång, stäng av den och se om du kan byta skrivbord ^^
<realubot> Om man kör helt utan WM så försvinner arbetsytorna helt då?
<phnom> Det borde de göra ja
<realubot> phnom: Mm. Ok. Det kanske stämmer.
<realubot> phnom: Hur går det till när Compiz tar över funktionerna men låter metacity dekorera fönstren?
<realubot> Alltså vad är det som händer i systemet?
<realubot> Och varför är bakgrundsbilden kopplad till Nautilus av alla saker?
<realubot> Borde inte bakgrundsbilden hänga ihop med DE eller WM?
<realubot> Var ligger logiken i att Nautilus kontrollerar bakgrundsbilden? Det fattar jag inte.
<realubot> Det är ju som om Firefox skulle sköta bakgrundsbilden, typ.
<phnom> realubot: Jag har stängt av att nautilus ska hantera skrivbordet
<Umeaboy> realubot: Det gör den om du högerklickar på en bild & välj Lä till som bakgrundsbild. ;)
<Umeaboy> Lägg till skulle det stå.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<phnom> realubot: Här är det gnome som har hand om bakgrundsbilden. Nautilus har bara hand om ikoner och sånt mög
<phnom> Så jag vet inte vad du kör för konstig version, eller om jag ändrat saker och glömt bort det
<phnom> realubot: Vilken wm kör du?
<realubot> phnom: Nu kör jag bluetile
<realubot> phnom: Ett tiling WM.
<realubot> apt-cache show bluetile
<realubot> Det finns i Ubuntus förråd.
<realubot> phnom: Det ser ut och fungerar ungefär som Terminator men i alla fönster-
<phnom> Jo, jag vet vad en tiling wm är, jag kör i3 :P
<phnom> Fast bluetile har jag aldrig provat faktiskt
<realubot> Jag funderar på att helt dumpa DE.
<realubot> Och bara köra CLI och ett wm.
<realubot> Typ bluetile om det fungerar utan DE.
<realubot> phnom: Problemet med ion3 (som inte är i3?) är att det inte går att ställa in olika storlek på slave windows. Jag vägrar köra ett tiling där alla slvae windows måste ha samma dimensioner.
<phnom> Nä, ion3 != i3
<Stupid_Me> hej jag behöver ett paket så jag kan se på dvd skivor med 11.04. Va ska jag skriva i terminalen?
<phnom> Stupid_Me: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/04/12-things-i-did-after-installing-new.html , se "Enable full DVD playback"
<realubot> Vad ska man ha Gnome till? Det sköter menyerna och panelen?
<realubot> Är det något mer det sköter? Alla program och allt i menyn går ju lika bra att ha utan DE?
<realubot_> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/brittiska-regeringen-vill-begransa-sociala-medier_6383136.svd
<einand>  vad tror du om den nya usb specifikationen då. 100watt
<realubot_> Jag?
<realubot_> Ingen aning. Jag är inte så inne på det här med effekt i olika portar.
<realubot> phnom: Testa bluetile då!
<realubot> phnom: :)
<realubot> Hur gör man smidigast en dumpscreen på ett fönster eller på hela skrivbordet utan metacity?
<realubot> Ok, en skärmdump på ett fönster blir kanske svårt om inte wm har stöd för det men på hela skrivbordet borde ju gå?
<phnom> realubot: scrot
<phnom> Nä, jag är rätt nöjd med i3 :)
<realubot> phnom: Tack.
<Philip5> shutter är supernajs att ta olika sorters screenshots med och även trixa till och ladda upp dem för visning
<realubot> Philip5: Shutter fungerade buggigt förr.
<realubot> Varför fungerar Ubuntus screenshotprogram inte utan metacity då?
<realubot> PrntScr?
<realubot> http://solidfiles.com/d/4ff57/
<realubot> bluetile
<Philip5> realubot: hur länge sedan då? så länge jag använt det har det funkat utmärkt och är smidigt
<realubot> WTF? zeitgeist-daemon 100% CPU?
<realubot> Philip5: Jag minne inte när det var 1 år sedan kanske. Det kraschade lite titt som tätt.
<rogst> Om man installerat Mono, så kan C# applikationer köras direct i linux som andra native linux applikationer, finns det då risk att man få in virus eller andra elaka C# applikationer i sin linuxmaskin ?
<realubot>  2137 gargamel  20   0 30592  13m 6076 R  100  0.4 332:05.54 zeitgeist-daemo
<realubot> 100% CPU? Vad är det här?
<realubot> rogst: Virus som bygger på använder C# lär ju fungera på systemet då men ofta är väl virusen byggda för att fungera tillsammans med Windows funktioner så det är nog inte säkert att dom klarar att göra någon skada. Risken finns säkert.
<realubot> rogst: Det är väl som om du har Java installerat. Då kan ju Java-kod exekveras i systemet, annars inte.
<realubot> Eller är jag ute och cyklar nu?
<realubot> Java Virtual Machine.
<Philip5> realubot: säkert gnomes fel då för det funkar alltid perfekt precis som allt annat med kde ;)
<realubot> Philip5: Tja, jag vet inte. Det var helt klart så buggigt att jag övergav det trots att jag tyckte programmet var bra bortsett från instabiliteten.
<Philip5> oj, sådana buggar har jag aldrig upplevt med det
<Chewtoy> Nu behöver jag någons hjälp. :)
<Philip5> Chewtoy: då behöver vi vet med vad
<Chewtoy> Jag har manuellt installerat glib-2.8.8 för att jag ska kunna installera gLables 3.0
<Chewtoy> Fast när jag ska installera gtk3.0 (som jag behöver för gLables) så klagar.
<Chewtoy> http://pastebin.com/SRVdYqsL
<Chewtoy> Det är vad den säger.
<Chewtoy> Och då är jag lite förundrad över vad jag bör göra.
<Philip5> har du då både glib 2.28.8 och 2.28.6 installerade på samma system och de krockar?
<Chewtoy> Det verkar så ja.
<Philip5> den du installerade manuellt har den då hamnat i /usr/local?
<Philip5> det bästa vore nog att uppdater glib som paket istället och bara ha 2.28.8 installerat
<Chewtoy> /usr/locale/glib-2.0 är enda mappen jag ser.
<Chewtoy> Hittade inte 2.28.8 som paket
<Philip5> då ligger nog resten där också
<Chewtoy> Annars hade jag installerat via det.
<Philip5> du borde kunna backporta 2.29.14 från nya oneiric om det är värt det
<Chewtoy> Fast alltså. gLables tycker att jag har rätt glib verkar det som. För den klagade på att jag inte hade rätt innan. Sen när jag fick in 2.28.8 så slutade den klaga. Fast gtk klagar.
<Chewtoy> Philip5: Ingen idé om hur man bara tar bort 2.28.6 utan att det blir problem?
<Chewtoy> Sökte runt ett tag, men hittade inget konkret.
<Philip5> uppgradera paketen som jag skrev
<Philip5> backporta paketen från oneiric
<Philip5> du kan ju också testa om du kan fulhacka byggskriptet av det som säger sig kräva nyare än 2.28.6 att bara checka efter 2.28.6
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Vet du var yeager håller hus?
<einand> han sålde vi på ebay
<Umeaboy> hehehehe
<Philip5> han gav upp och slänge ut ubuntu för windows
<coobra> nej
<coobra> han lärde sig virka
 * spacebug- trodde det va tråckling som gällde nu för tiden
<spacebug-> öhm.. går det få in clipboarden från X till va det nu än är för buffert som används i cop/paste i menyn för musen?
<spacebug-> hittade det nyss
<spacebug-> 'xsel'
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<spacebug-> se där ja
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo
<Kurdistan> x_link: :) utan dig 00:00 är inte sig lik.
<x_link> :D
<x_link> Det är lite störigt, för jag har börjat må lite dåligt på sistone pga för lite sömn och för myket jobb.
<x_link> Men vågar ju inte göra Philip5 besviken och hoppa över 00:00-dansen liksom.
<Kurdistan> x_link: bra gör inte Philip5 besviken. han är farlig annars.
 * x_link vill vara på Philip5 bra sida.
 * x_link vill vara på Philip5s bra sida.
<realubot> x_link: Du får säga upp dig från jobbet så du klarar av att sköta dansen ordentligt.
<Philip5> hehe
<x_link> ;)
<x_link> Det jobbet kommer det krävas mycket för att jags ka sluta.
<x_link> Inte ens om jag får ett annat med 5k mer hade jag slutat.
<x_link> Aja, dags att sova. God natt!
<x_link> Philip5: Helgerna blir dansen svårare, då gör jag annat =)
<x_link> *poff*
<realubot> Det låter som om x-länk är nöjd med jobbet.
<spacebug-> hum
<Da^MsT> Någon som har förslag på ssh-klient till Android?
<spacebug-> connectbot
<Da^MsT> Kör du den?
<spacebug-> mm
<Da^MsT> Ok, testar den
<realubot> spacebug-: Hello spacey!
<spacebug-> tja
<realubot> spacebug-: Kör du med tiling wm?
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag testar bluetile. Det verkar helt ok.
<spacebug-> öh va? nä
<realubot> spacebug-: Använder du Ubuntus standardfönster?
<spacebug-> ja
<Kurdistan> realubot: börjar tycka rejällt synd om kufuffin.
<spacebug-> realubot: http://spacebug.mine.nu/~spacebug/screenshot.png
<realubot> kufuffin? Jag har inte koll på användarna men antar att det är en snubbe i forumet?
<coobra> IUbuntu
<spacebug-> tjena coobra
<Kurdistan> realubot: yes.
<coobra> spacebug-:  tja
<realubot> spacebug-: Det var snyggt. Ubuntu är snyggt. Dock är inte GTK:t så snyggt. Pidgin o.s.v. Där borde utvecklarna hitta på något som ser mer snyggt ut. Panalen, fönsterramarna och allt är helt klart i klass med OSX och Windows.
<spacebug-> coobra: kom till malmö i helgen
<spacebug-> använder inte pidgin Qt ?
<Kurdistan> realubot: du vet att buntu kommer gå mer åt qt
<spacebug-> nehe det va GTK
<coobra> spacebug-: har inte pengar
<spacebug-> coobra: :(
<Kurdistan> realubot: sedan tycker jag windows är gräsligt fult.
<Kurdistan> :)
<einand> windows är väl inte fulare än något annat?
<realubot> spacebug-: http://i.solidfiles.net/2603.png
<coobra> jo
<realubot> Där har du mitt Skrivbord eller så mycket man ser av det.
<spacebug-> realubot: inte min grej det där
<coobra> spacebug-: sker där  ?
<realubot> Jag tycker nästan att Windows är snyggare än OSX faktiskt. Jag gillar inte OSX blåa scrollbars och grejer men det kanske går att ändra enkelt.
<spacebug-> jag kör i stort sett ett program / skrivbord. Utom där jag får plats med fler som det på mitt screeshot
<spacebug-> coobra: europakonvent
<Kurdistan> einand: jag tycker det är gräsligt fult. många tycker kde påminner om windows DE.
<Kurdistan> jag tycker kde ljusår snyggare
<coobra> spacebug-:  vet inte någon som bor där  :/ så blir fan dyrt
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) personligen tycker jag osx är lätt snyggare än windows.
<Kurdistan> men det :) är ju min åsikt
<coobra> Kurdistan: nej
<coobra> Kurdistan: osx är cleant men inte snyggt
<coobra> Kurdistan: snyggt är det med typ bara ett wallpaper och inte massa skit :p
<Kurdistan> coobra: är windows DE snyggt? blä. fulare får man leta efter.
 * spacebug- fixade ju live-wallpaper ett tag i ubuntu oxå
<spacebug-> som det går att ha i android
<spacebug-> va coolt och så ..men
<Kurdistan> :) unity och gnome-shell som fått mycket kritik är också ljusår snyggare än windows
<Kurdistan> nu ska man till sängs :). jag glad att windows gör så ful DE.
<Kurdistan> godnatt pojkar/flickor
<einand> alltså, windows kan du ju få att se ut exakt hur du vill
<realubot>  2137 gargamel  20   0 30592  12m 5916 R  100  0.4 566:51.50 zeitgeist-daemo
<realubot> kodein: Jag såg buggen du länkade till. Tack.
<realubot> Varför står det att zeitgeist använder 100% CPU?
<realubot> Och stämmer det?
<einand> för det använder kanske det
<Urban51> realubot: är du vaken. En gammal man behöver dig
<einand> Urban51: du måste verkligen vara desperat om du behöver realubot
<Urban51> einand: Ja han fick igång mitt wifi sist
<einand> ok
<Urban51> det va nåt me sudo -i
<einand> inte illa
<Urban51> Gjorde en uppdatering på datoen o wifit dog igen.
<Urban51> o kommer inte åt andra kerneln
<Urban51> innan uppdateringen så va det en lista när ja starta upp datorn men den e borta
<Urban51> einand: hur kommer jag åt kernel listan i uppstart nu?
<einand> realubot: den kommer väl automatiskt?
<einand> Urban51: menar jag
<Urban51> ne nu startar datorn direkt utan lista
<Urban51> o jag vill komma åt föregående
<einand> ok
<Urban51> så nätverket funkar igen
<einand> ingen aning alls faktiskt, personligen tycker jag ubuntu blir sämre, och sämre för varje uppdatering
<coobra> haha
<coobra> sant
<Urban51> jag håller med dig
<Urban51> madwifi installera vi...v ska googla igen
<einand> gör ett system idotsäkert och bara idioter använder det
<einand> heter utrycket
<Philip5> tur man kör kubuntu :)
<spacebug-> livebakgrund :) http://spacebug.mine.nu/~spacebug/livebackground.ogv
<einand> Philip5: är väl lika illa där, än något bättre
<Philip5> tsss
<einand> alltså varför är en eu-power-wall-socket så dyr
<einand> jämför med andra länder
<einand> sitter man och kollar, frankkrike, 2usd, eu 10-15usd
<realubot> einand: Är du dum eller? Skille zeitgeist använda 100% CPU hela tiden? Det är ju något som är fel förstår du väl.
<realubot> *skulle
<realubot> Urban51: Problemet är att jag tror inte att vi löste problemet med sudo -i förra gången.
<coobra> spacebug-: hippt
<einand> realubot: ?
<realubot> einand: Ja?
<spacebug-> coobra: japp, med en universe/star bakgrund under där så blir det ganska ballt
<einand> realubot: förstår inte hur det gör mig dum, att jag säger att den kanske använder det
<Urban51> realubot: ne det va madwifi som löste det
<realubot> einand: Därför att något såklart är fel.
<Urban51> realubot: kollade paketen =)
<coobra> spacebug-: jävligt blingbling :p
<realubot> Urban51: Hur vet du att det var det?
<spacebug-> hehe
<Urban51> realubot: den va me i uppdateringen
<einand> realubot: men LAGA då, lär inte bli bättre genom att säga att jag är dum
<realubot> Urban51: Ok.
<einand> hum..
<einand> nödvändigt, NEJ, men coolt: Laser som gör så det ser ut som det regnar på fönsterrutan
<realubot> Urban51: Så nu är problemet att du inte kommer åt en gammal kernel efter en uppdatering?
<realubot> Urban51: Kommer du inte i Ubuntu efter uppgraderingen då?
<realubot> Urban51: Det låter konstigt att du inte får upp Grub-menyn.
<einand> undra hur kraftig laser man behöver ha för att böja vatten
<Urban51> realubot: kommer in. men får inte upp listan... så jag försöker köra me kabel nu
<realubot> Urban51: Ok, men får du upp Grub? Litan som visas innan Ubuntu startar?
<einand> hitta en fin grön laser för 800usd, låter rätt ok faktiskt
<einand> frågan är om tullen tar den
<Urban51> realubot: ne inte ens det :(
<einand> hum..
<einand> skall nog skaffa tillstånd att hinneha laser
<Urban51> realubot: brb
<realubot> Urban51: "Hold down SHIFT to display the menu during boot. In certain cases, pressing the ESC key may also display the menu."
<Urban51> ok =)
<realubot> Jag trodde att Grub2 visades automatiskt men men.
<Urban51> testar
<realubot> Urban51: Det är värt ett försök.
<Urban51> previous linus versions?
<realubot> Ja.
<Philip5> Maxjezy-se: varför -se?
<realubot> Kör du med Linus? Jag har Linux.
<Urban51> recovery eller vanliga?
<realubot> Vanliga.
<Urban51> testar
<Urban51> funkar
<realubot> Ok, fungerar wifi:t eller?
<Urban51> tack
<Urban51> ja
<Urban51> andas ut igen
<Urban51> då startar jag alltid upp me gamla kärnan
<Urban51> tils jag har installerat om madwifi
<realubot> Du kan ställa in så Ubuntu startar med den gamla kärnan automatiskt.
<Urban51> ok
<Urban51> brb tele
<realubot> Urban51: "GRUB 2 will boot straight into the default operating system if no other operating system is detected. No menu will be displayed. If another operating system is detected, the GRUB 2 menu will display."
<realubot> Du har bara Ubuntu på datorn va? Det var därför Grub inte visades automatiskt.
<Urban51> japp
<Urban51> installerar madwifi igen
<Urban51> kommer ihåg hur man gjorde =) efter du visa den guiden
<realubot> Urban51: Gjorde du det manuellt? Det kom väl med en uppdatering?
<realubot> Urban51: Det låter lite konsigt att Ubuntu skulle ha tagit bort madwifi när Ubuntu uppdaterades.
<Urban51> realubot: det kom me uppdateringen. den innan kernel uppdatering... men du visa upp en guide.
<Urban51> som jag memorera
<realubot> Urban51: Nej. Det var nog inte jag?
<realubot> Urban51: Jag kommer inte ihåg att vi häll på med madwifi. :S
<realubot> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Det eller?
<Urban51> realubot: ok.. nån visa en guide iallafall :D
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihåg men jag känner inte igen madwifi.
<Urban51> Den körde jag o sen kom update manger upp hela tiden efter det
<realubot> Nja, det kommandot uppdaterar allt som finns att uppdatera och sedan lägger det av om det inte kommer fler uppdateringar i fortsättningen.
<realubot> Det brukar ta ett tag mellan uppdateringarna.
<realubot> Urban51: Hur installerar du madwifi nu då?
<Urban51> ok men kernel grejen uppdaterades idag
<Urban51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75451
<Urban51> o nu funkar wifi igen =)
<coobra> nej
<coobra> sov gott
<Urban51> desamma coobra
<coobra> pojkar flickor och Plutoianer
<spacebug-> natti
<realubot> Urban51: Jag kommer faktiskt inte ihåg om det var jag som gav dig guiden eller inte... :S
<Urban51> realubot: hehe inte jag heller... Jag e som fisken dorris i hitta nemo
<realubot> Urban51: Det är mycket möjligt att det var madwifi som fixade biffen men varje gång en kernel uppgraderas så måste du nog ominstallera madwifi.
<Urban51> gjorde det o det funka skickar dig en länk om 2 min
<realubot> Saken är den att madwifi finns ju i paketet hostapd.
<Urban51> ok
<realubot> Urban51: eller vad gaggar jag om.
<realubot> Det gör det väl inte alls.
<Urban51> realubot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27174595/HELP.png
<realubot> Urban51: Jo, så här står det om hostapd: " madwifi driver for cards based on Atheros chip set (ar521x)"
<realubot> Urban51: Har du det chipsetet?
<rockyh> Herregud... inte för att det ser direkt FULT ut, men man ser omedelbart om något GUI är FOSS, alltså...
<Urban51> realubot: Japp
<realubot> Urban51: Kolla med: sudo lshw -c network
<rockyh> Det är som att de arbetat precis så mycket så att det fungerar och ser okej ut, men inte haft motivationen att putsa på det.
<rockyh> Ang. Urban51s länk.
<realubot> rockyh: Vilket GUI snackar du om?
<realubot> Jaha.
<Urban51> realubot: ska jag trycka på activate?
<rockyh> Urban51: Antagligen, om du vill ha drivisar.
<Urban51> AR2413
<realubot> Urban51: Hm, problemet är väl att du har installerat madwifi mauellt nyss?
<Urban51> rockyh: risken e att mitt wifi dör igen
<Urban51> realubot: ja det gjorde jag
<realubot> Urban51: Då kanske du bör ta bort den versionen innan du installerar drivaren som Additional drivers föreslår.
<Urban51> ok
<realubot> Urban51: Problemet är att du installerade inte madwifi med kommandot checkinstall va?
<realubot> Urban51: Så då kan du inte använda Ubuntus pakethanterare till att ta bort madwifi utan måste ta bort det manuellt.
<Urban51> realubot: ne det gjorde jag inte. usch det lät jobbigt
<realubot> Urban51: Alltså, om wifi fungerar så kan du strunta i att installera drivaren från Additional drivers.
<rockyh> Tanken att det finns personer som sitter med skitdrivare bara för att de är öppna och vägrar installera endast-binär-drivare för sin hårdvara av principskäl är ganska skrattretande...
<realubot> Urban51: Däremot nästa gång kärnan uppgraderas så kommer du nog kunna installera madwifi genom Additional drivers om du du kopplar upp dig med kabel och kör en uppdatering av systemet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Urban51> realubot: det ska jag kommaihåg... =)
<realubot> Urban51: Jag antar att Additional drivers rutan kom upp efter att Ubuntu uppdaterats och sett att det finns madwifi till ditt kort.
<rockyh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU5oVCYUk08 <-- 1970-talets svenska musik jämfört med 2010-talets. Snacka om skillnad... :S
<Urban51> ne den kom upp efter jag installerade manuellt
<realubot> Urban51: Jag vet inte riktigt vad som händer om du installerar drivaren när du har installerat en annan version manuellt. I värsta fall blir det ju en konflikt.
<Urban51> realubot:  o det vill vi verkligen inte
<realubot> Urban51: Det är i fortsättningen bättre att du tar drivaren genom Additional drivers och inte installerar den manuellt för då kommer drivaren att finnas kvar även om kerneln uppgraderas.
<Urban51> realubot: Det viste jag inte :S lär mig nytt var gång.
<Urban51> älskar o skriva top i terminalen iallafall
<rockyh> Varför älskar du det, Urban51?
<realubot> rockyh: Musiken var bättre på 70-talet.
<rockyh> realubot: Minst sagt... speciellt i det här fallet!
<realubot> Ja, men det är väl i.o.f.s ett dåligt exempel.
<Urban51> rockyh: för det va en av dom sakerna som realubot  lärdemig =)
<realubot> ABBA, Ace of Bace och Roxette är väl den enda sv. musiken som står sig i en internationell konkurrens.
<realubot> Urban51: Haha.
<realubot> Urban51: Top håller  visar ju vilka processer som är igång m.m.
<Urban51> vad e Xorg?
<realubot> *top visar
<rockyh> Den där andra låten i videoklippet som länkades får mig att vilja köra isdubbar genom öronen.
<realubot> Urban51: Det är X-servern, tror jag.
<rockyh> top, och sedan trycker man "i".
<realubot> Urban51: Den som ger det grafiska gränssnitet.
<realubot> "Xorg is a full featured X server that was originally designed for UNIX and UNIX-like operating systems run‐ ning on Intel x86 hardware.  It now runs on a wider range of hardware and OS platforms.
<realubot> This work was derived by the X.Org Foundation from  the  XFree86  Project's  XFree86 4.4rc2  release.   The XFree86 release was originally derived from X386 1.2 by Thomas Roell which was contributed to X11R5 by Sni‐ tily Graphics Consulting Service.
<realubot> "
<Urban51> realubot: linux variant av CTRL+ALT+DEL för att se processer i XP
<realubot> Urban51: man xorg
<Urban51> just det det va det jag hade glömt...
<Urban51> man va det
<Urban51> testat med manu hela tiden :/
<realubot> Jag trodde Ctrl+Alt+Del startade om Windows?
<Urban51> realubot: Det gjorde det på gamla 95+98
<Urban51> XP kommerdet fram aktivitetshanteraren
<realubot> Urban51: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<realubot> Där har du X.
<realubot> Det är Xorg.
<Urban51> realubot: Läser o är =)
<realubot> Jag med. Jag har inte läst det förr.
<Urban51> lär*
<realubot> Urban51: "X Window System är ett fönstersystem som används som grund för det grafiska användargränssnittet i de flesta Unix-varianter och på Linux."
<Urban51> shit massa ny info i hjärnan nu :)
<realubot> Urban51: "Till skillnad från många fönstersystem är X planerat att endast erbjuda infrastruktur."
<Urban51> kan man få system overload i ubuntu?
<realubot> Du har X Window System i botten och sedan bygger man på ett grafiskt gränssnitt på det. I Ubuntu består det grafiska gränssnittet av skrivbordsmiljön Gnome och fönsterhanteringen metacity. I Kubuntu av skrivbordsmiljön KDE och fönsterhanteringssystemet ...
<realubot> Ja, vad är det för fönsterhanteringssystem i Kubuntu egentligen?
<realubot> Är det metacity där också?
<realubot> Urban51: Vad menas med det? System overload? :S
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-12
<realubot> Urban51: Aha, du med mig skämta. :)
<Urban51> realubot: Imacen kan man få system overload windows seven kan få fram den varningen..
<Urban51> hade en gammal imac g4 som installera ppc ubuntu alternative 8.10 på som visa den varningen
<Urban51> ska se om jag kan koppla in den igen..o ta ett kort på varningen..
<Urban51> Win7 får det av en konflikt av systemaktiviter
<realubot> Hm, jag vet inte vad som går fel men overload innebär väl typ överbelastning? :S
<realubot> Varför vet jag inte.
<realubot> Philip5: Vad heter fönsterhanteraren i Kubuntu?
<realubot> metacity där med?
<realubot> Kwin
<realubot> Där har vi det.
<Philip5> kwin ja
<Philip5> bäst
<realubot> sämst står det på wikipedia.
<realubot> Kwin is known as the most buggish window manager.
<realubot> Där ser man.
<Philip5> pfff
<Philip5> har inte gnome/metacity ens tabbed windows?!?! :O
<realubot> Urban51: Surfar du stenhårt på ditt wifi nu?
<Urban51> realubot: Oja... Skickar över lite ritningar =)
<Urban51> i hopp om att nån ska ta del av dom på nätet
<einand> hum.. objektiva åsikter för mig att misstro en artikel
<realubot> Urban51: "If the makefile is correctly written, you should be able to cd back into the directory where you ran ./configure and make and this time run make uninstall"
<realubot> Urban51: Eller så struntar du i det och kör så det ryker på din manuellt installerade drivrutin.
<realubot> einand: Vad?
<Urban51> realubot: HÃ¥ller mig till dom jag har nu
<realubot> Urban51: Mm, kanske lika bra.
<Urban51> realubot: tror det jag med... en till dum fråga... vad ska jag ha för antivirus program?
<Urban51> finns avast eller avg eller dylikt?
<Urban51> är kanske bra o ha ett bra antivirus skydd
<Urban51> är ClamTK nåt o ha?
<einand> realubot: vad då vad?
<realubot> einand: 02:18 < einand> hum.. objektiva åsikter för mig att misstro en artikel
<realubot> What do you mean?
<realubot> Urban51: Nej.
<einand> realubot: att objektiva åsikter i wikipedia får mig att misstro artiklen
<realubot> Urban51: Antivirusprogrammen till Linux är mest till för att skanna dokument m.m. efter virus så att Windows-virus inte passerar och infekterar Windows-datorer.
<realubot> einand: Varför då?
<Urban51> ok..
<realubot> einand: Objektiva åsikter är väl bra?
<Urban51> realubot: så jag behöver inget?
<einand> nej
<einand> föredrar rent fakta så jag kan kolla själv om ändamålet passar mig
<realubot> Urban51: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<einand> mirror 2, betydlige sämre än första filmen
<Urban51> realubot: du är min Wiki =) ska läsa igenom den bättre sen
<rockyh> :(
<rockyh> Snacka om deprimerande filmen Nybyggarna är. Slutet.
<rockyh> Man vill bara gråta.
<realubot> einand: Vad sa du om Mod1 innan?
<realubot> Jag trodde Mod1 var SuperKey men det är nog Mod4 som är det. Så vad är Mod1?
<einand> kolla i din config
<realubot> Jag vet inte var den är.
<realubot> bashrc?
<realubot> Nope.
<realubot> Tiling är så grymt. :)
<rockyh> Mod1 och SuperKey låter väldigt warez...
<realubot> warez?
<realubot> Good morning Ubuntuuuuuuu!
<CasperN> oj
<realubot> Oj?
<CasperN> hade inte planerat att sitta uppe hela natten
<CasperN> såg precis vad klockan var
<CasperN> eller, reflekterade till det först när du skrev god morgon
<realubot> CasperN: Aha. Kör du med tiling wm?
<CasperN> inte mer än de funktioner som gnome + compiz erbjuder iaf
<CasperN> om du nu tänker på en fönsterhanterare som dwm och liknande, så nej
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag tycker bluetile har mycket av det jag behöver faktiskt.
<CasperN> gillar dock när det snappar snabbt och smidigt, så jag har några liknande funktioner påslaget iaf
<realubot> Ok. Jag brukar inte ha Compiz påslaget. Det drog inte jämt med Spotify i Wine på min dator och dessutom tyckte jag att Skrivbordet blev rappare utan avancerade skrivbordseffekter.
<CasperN> själv är jag nöjd med compiz, det är aldrig något jag märker av att det ens används
<CasperN> använder mest bara nyttofunktioner, även om det är några grafiska förbättringar påslagna
<CasperN> sparsamt iallafall, vobblande fönster roar mig inte direkt
<CasperN> enda jag egentligen stör mig på just nu är att jag inte kan få pidgins chattfönster att behålla position när programmet startas upp
<CasperN> jag vill att allt ska vara färdigt när jag startar datorn, webbläsare på vänster skärm, pidgin på högra, men alltid hamnar det jäkla chattfönster i mitten, listan hamnar dock rätt.
<amelia> godmorgon!
<Maxjezy-se> Gomorrgöön!
<realubot> CasperN: Ja.
<realubot> CasperN: Det går väl med Devilspie.
<realubot> CasperN: Går det att ställa in var olika program ska starta på skärmen i Compiz?
<realubot> amelia: God morgon. :)
<CasperN> vet inte riktigt hur det där fungerar, de flesta program kommer ihåg hur de var placerade när jag avslutade dem, men det gäller inte för chattfönstert i pidgin, den upplver sig som nyfödd varje gång :)
<CasperN> om det är en gnome eller compiz funktion har jag inte reflekterat över
<realubot> CasperN: Hm, men gäller det bara konversationsfönstret eller gäller det kontaktlistan också?
<realubot> Jag kan annars tänka mig att kontaktlistan ligger på samma ställe men inte konversationsfönstret.
<realubot> Konversationsfönstret fungerar kanske lite speciellt för det öppnas ju som en "child" till kontaktlistan.
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> stämmer att kontaktlistan är på samma plats
<CasperN> och det är väl pdgin man ska gnälla på då
<CasperN> inte gnome eller compiz
<CasperN> jag antar dock att om man tvingade in fönster i en tiled wm mall, så skulle inte problemet uppstå
<realubot> CasperN: Jag tror det beror på att Pidgin öppnar fönstret på något sätt.
<realubot> Jag hade gärna sett att Pidgin hade varit ett fönster där kontaktlistan hade fungerat som sidepane i Nautilus. Att den går att fälla in och ut med F9 eller något.
<CasperN> ja om det inte vore för att vissa irc kanaler ligger på autostart så skulle ju inte fönstret existera vid start
<CasperN> att bara ha det som ett enda fönster hade fungerat för mig med
<realubot> Alt+F10 hade maximerat fönstret och sedan kunde man trycka F9 för att visa/dölja kontaktlistan.
<CasperN> dvs konversations fönster och kontaklista i ett
<realubot> CasperN: Exakt.
<realubot> CasperN: Det skulle kanske kunna vara en bra idé.
<realubot> Jag fattar inte varför det ska vara två fönster? Vad är meningen?
<CasperN> nej, håller med
<CasperN> varför ska kontaktlistan behöva vara lös när den lika gärna kan döljas om ingen vill se den
<realubot> CasperN: Precis.
<realubot> CasperN: Det är en fix idé bara som alla tillverkare har att chattklienter ska ha en kontaktlista och ett konversationsfönster. Alla chattklienter ser ju ut på det sättet.
<CasperN> skype gav en iaf möjlighet att välja
<realubot> Det är fördelen med closed source.
<realubot> Valfriheten.
<realubot> Varför startas Firefoc med firefox %u i Ubuntus meny och Varför startas Transmission med transmission %F
<realubot> ?
<realubot> *Firefox
<amelia> realubot: förmodligen för at %u är url och %F är file..
<antii> moo
<antii> amelia: haj
<amelia> hej antii
<antii> FREDAG!
<amelia> antii: en dålig fredag. sista dagen på semestern..
<antii> fan vad anice
<antii> onice
<antii> :<
<amelia> jo.
<amelia> och ska dessutom in till jobbet och fika idag. avslutsfika för min gamla chef.
<antii> amelia: jag tar semester en vecka idag :)
<antii> ah :)
<amelia> antii: hade du bytt jobb igen?
<amelia> antii: har för mig du sa något om det sist.
<antii> aa
<realubot> amelia: Ok. Men det står ju firefox %u i Ubuntus meny när man tittar på kommandot för Firefox-item i menyn. Så vad tar Firefox som URL då om det står %u?
<amelia> realubot: din fördefinierade startsida.
<realubot> amelia: Ok.
<realubot> Det gör den ju om man kör firefox rakt av också eller?
<amelia> jo
<amelia> jag gissar bara..
<realubot> Mhm.
<amelia> känns rimligt att det står för det.
<realubot> Mjo. Jag tycker bara det är överskottsinformation.
<realubot> Samma sak med transmission %F.
<realubot> Alt+F1 fungerar inte utan metacity men menyerna fungerar med musen. Förklaring?
<realubot> Vanlig Keyboard Shortcuts fungerar.
<nighter> :>
<Guest23345> !help
<ubot2> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<haffe> !diod
<ubot2> Factoid 'diod' not found
<Coffe> någon som sitter på ett skript för att skapa en anv hemma mapp om den inte finns ?
<larsemil> cp /etc/skel/ /home/user && chmod user:user /home/user -R
<larsemil> cp -r ska det nog vara
<Coffe> larsemil,  vet du hur man kollar enklast så de inte finns innan ?
<phnom> if [[ ! -d "$USERHOME" ]] , kanske?
<Coffe> testar
<Guest29586> har ett illa problem, en raid disk (mirror) som har sektorfel, kan inte mounta den i ubuntu
<realubot> Guest29586: Hårddisken är väl trasig då?
<marduk666> ja, men jag behöver åt info iaf, de är sektorfel på den
<marduk666> :p
<marduk666> [   35.684947] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 264
<marduk666> [   35.684953] Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 33
<marduk666> har testat mdadm --assemble --scan
<marduk666> dadm: no devices found for /dev/md1 <- så säger den, upp till md4
<marduk666> alla tips mottages, det är en disk som suttit i en win2008 server
<marduk666> å backup:en har cepa:t sig
<realubot> marduk666: Det har inte varit något skumt filsystem på den då?
<realubot> Att det är därför Ubuntu klagar på sektorfel för att filsystemet är skumt? Jag tror inte det är så. Jag bara höftar lite.
<marduk666> de är simpelt ntfs
<marduk666> 35.684751] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] READ CAPACITY(16) failed
<marduk666> [   35.684755] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<marduk666> säger dmesg|grep sdb också
<realubot> marduk666: Testat badblocks?
<marduk666> näe, vad är de? :)
<realubot> badblocks - search a device for bad blocks
<marduk666> men finns inga partitioner dock?
<realubot> marduk666: Eller fsck
<realubot> fsck - check and repair a Linux file system
<marduk666> fsck? fungerar de på ntfs med, kör man typ fsck.ntfs då?
<realubot> Jag har för mig att det fungerar på NTFS också men är inte säker.
<marduk666> nix
<realubot> marduk666: Du kanske har rätt. Det kanske inte fungerar på NTFS.
<marduk666> gick inte :S
<marduk666> men måste försöka mounta skräpet, är mdadm de enda som kan göra detta, kanske någon annan switch ist för --assemble --scan?
<Philip5> du har lite program för att fixa med ntfs i paketet ntfsprogs
<Philip5> ntfsfix och lite sånt
<Philip5> kolla vad de gör innan du använder dem
<realubot> marduk666: Du kanske ska köra dd för att flytta innehållet?
<realubot> marduk666: Det är ju ett allmänt råd när det kommer till att återskapa innehållet på en hdd.
<realubot> eller dd_rescue
<realubot> ddrescue
<realubot> "Description: copy data from one file or block device to another dd_rescue is a tool to help you to save data from crashed partition. Like dd, dd_rescue does copy data from one file or block device to another. But dd_rescue does not abort on errors on the input file (unless you specify a maximum error number). It uses two block sizes, a large (soft) block size and a small
<realubot>  (hard) lock size. In case of eerrors, the size falls back to the small one and is promoted again after a while without errors. If the copying process is interrupted by the user it is possible to continue at any position later. It also does not truncate the output file (unless asked to). It allows you to start from the end of a file and move backwards as well. dd_rescue does not provide character conversions.
<realubot> "
<marduk666> ddrescue fungerade inte för mig
<realubot> Det är inte installerat i Ubuntu default.
<marduk666> den startade å dog på samma sekund när jag körde ddrescue --no-split /dev/sdb /path/output /path/output.log
<realubot> Ok.
<marduk666> lite spam:
<marduk666> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/media/backup/test.image
<marduk666> 0+0 records in
<marduk666> 0+0 records out
<marduk666> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 7.3688e-05 s, 0.0 kB/s
<realubot> marduk666: Jag har aldrig testat detta men det kanske är något? http://www.debianadmin.com/recover-data-from-a-damaged-hard-disk-using-dd_rhelp.html
<realubot> marduk666: Jag läser att du måste ha sudo framför ddrescue. :S
<marduk666> ja de vet jag
<realubot> http://www.debianadmin.com/recover-data-from-a-dead-hard-drive-using-ddrescue.html
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur du ska göra eller varför det inte fungerar. :(
<realubot> Sorry.
<marduk666> problemet är att jag inte kan mounta raid array:en, hade jag lyckats med de, så tror jag att jag lyckas med ddrescue
<realubot> Ok. Jag har inte koll på RAID än.
<marduk666> ok, får google:a runt lite till
<marduk666> tack ändå för hjälp
<realubot> marduk666: Fråga i #ubuntu
<realubot> marduk666: Tveksamt om du får hjälp men kanske värt ett försök.
<realubot> Vad är egentligen skillnaden mellan att kryptera filer och kataloger med PGP-nyckel och att göra det med encfs?
<Screedo> Hej alla
<Philip5> tjena
<amelia> hej!
<Screedo> hur är ubuntu att använda som ren lagring? typ som freenas, har installerat freenas och provar det lite, men tycker det är lite buggigt. så fick tanken på att använda ubuntu som ren lagring. Dum idea eller? ubuntu server är jag dock inte redo för, är inte helt van/vän med terminalen än. :)
<Screedo> idea.. svengelskan är igång igen hehe
<Screedo> ide skall det ju vara.
<Philip5> jo det funkar bra. man får installera de tjänster man är intresserad av på ubuntu och köra
<Screedo> jo, har ju kört ubuntu lite här och där, har dualboot på min laptop.
<Philip5> du kan ju köra alla tjänster du har på freenas på ubuntu istället
<Screedo> men frågan är hur det fugnerar i en arbetsgrupp med windows datorer? Hur får man mappar osv. att synas i winXP etc.
<Philip5> man installerar samba på ubuntu
<Screedo> ok, inga konstigheter?
<Screedo> att konfigurera osv.
<Philip5> kan göras avancerat och enkelt
<Philip5> i valfri grad
<Screedo> freenas använder sig av samba i deras windows share, men när jag kopoerade över lite mp3 filer så kom jag upp i 20MB/sekund, kom ju upp i ~50 när jag körde 2003 server på samma maskin.
<Philip5> finns också verktyg för att configa
<Coffe> testar narval
<Screedo> kopierade*
<Screedo> har ett intel pci gigabit nätverkskort i datorn.
<Philip5> finns olika versioner av samba också som är olika optimerade
<Screedo> så kvaliten borde inte vara några problem med det kortet. tycker man i alla fall.
<Philip5> och har olika antal funktioner som stödja
<Screedo> ok
<Philip5> stödjs
<Screedo> kan man konfigurera NFS i windows maskiner?
<Screedo> har winXP på en dator och win7 på den andra och win 2008
<Philip5> finns säkert något 3e partsprogram som gör sånt
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> ja, då har jag lite att fundera på.
<Screedo> är ju väldigt nöjd med ubuntu det lilla jag har användt det.
<Philip5> kanske mer att sätta dig in i och testa iaf
<Screedo> jupp
<Philip5> samba har en massa mer eller mindre avancerade funktioner som det är lätt att förlora sig i om man börjar grotta
<Screedo> har 12 diskar i min server, idag kör jag 3st zfs raidz, 4x2TB, 4x 1TB & 4x 500GB.
<Philip5> man kan börja med standardinställningarna och gå därifrån
<Philip5> http://www.samba.org
<Screedo> men det skall inte vara några problem att köra raid i ubuntu heller+
<Philip5> du kan ju kolla där lite om du har funderingar också
<Screedo> jupp, skall kolla in det.
<Philip5> hårdvaru eller mjukvaruraid?
<Philip5> om det är hårdvara så kolla lite så du har bra stöd med drivisarna för din hårdvara
<Screedo> mjukvarua, är hemmanvädning.
<Philip5> då så
<Screedo> kör med 3st Promis TX 4 kort.
<Screedo> Promise*
<Philip5> kör inte någon biosraid då bara utan linux egna mjukvaruraid
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> har ubuntu problem med wd's green diskar? vet att jag fick och att de har problem i windows 2003 server.
<amelia> alla har väl mer eller mindre problem med dem...
<Screedo> skapade en raid5 med de fyra diskarna jag hade och det gick så segt, googlade och hittade många med samma problem i win 2003/xp osv.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> har ingen erfarenhet av de diskarna
<Philip5> nu måste jag göra lite ärenden
<Screedo> ok
<amelia> wd's green diskar är sjukt slöa..
<Screedo> tack för all info och hjälp.
<Screedo> jo, men de har något som strular med xp/win 2003
<amelia> ok.
<Screedo> något med nytt system eller vad det nu var.
<Screedo> finns ju egentligen bara ett sätt att se omd et fungerar. installera ubuntu.
<amelia> aha. in är inget jag har koll på.
<Screedo> hur är ubuntu att installera på ett usb minne? bra eller dåligt? kör freenas idag på ett 8gb usb minne.
<amelia> precis. det är bara att köra. finns säker folk som kan hjälpa till om du får problem.
<Screedo> gör inget om jag måste installera på disk, de 3 raiderna jag har är sata diskar så har 4 ide lediga.
<amelia> jag har ingen erfarenhet av att köra något os på usb-minne så det kan jag inte svara på.
<Screedo> ok, tack för all hjälp och info. Blir nog att prova. har ju en del att tänka på nu.. :)
<amelia> men så länge burken kan boota från usb så borde det inte vara något problem.
<Screedo> nä, tycker inte det. kör den idag från usb så.
<amelia> nu ska jag gå av tunnelbanan... bbl
<Screedo> ha det
<Zleepy> Jag undrar om någon känner till en stor svensk IRC kanal där ämnet är fritt?
<realubot> Jag har en fundering ang. Samba. Jag läste igår om sshd_config att det går att ställa in så en användare bara kan komma åt en katalog med sftp och inte ett shell. Vad säger ni om att använda sftp på det sättet istället för Samba?
<amelia> Zleepy: det är nog rätt dåligt med sånna nuförtiden. kanske att du kan hitta någon på Quakenet... här på freenode har jag svårt att tro att det finns någon.
<Zleepy> Tack amelia
<realubot> sftp-internals eller något. Nå?
<amelia> Zleepy: ledsen att jag inte kunde ge dig något bättre svar än så.
<realubot> amelia: Det är ok men som straff får du svara på min fråga.
<realubot> amelia: sftp utan shell istället för Samba? Bra eller anus?
<amelia> realubot: spontant anus, det är ju som att jämföra äpple och päron.
<realubot> amelia: Nja, vad är skillnaden egentligen? Ok, du får använda en sftp-klient i Windows men annars?
<realubot> Har inte Windows Explorer stöd för sftp som Nautilus?
<amelia> realubot: skillnaden är ju att samba tillhandahåller ett fileshare som monteras på servern och sftp är ju en ftp-server..
<Zleepy> Själv kör jag Windows  hehe
<realubot> amelia: Jo. Samba är väl också en server som delar ut, som Apache eller sftp eller vilken utdelning som helst eller finns det en mer grundläggande skillnad mellan sätten att dela info?
<bamsefar> realubot: Samba är ett filsystem, ftp är det inte. ;)
<realubot> bamsefar: Ok. Så Samba är typ ett filsystem i nätverk då eller något?
<amelia> precis så
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> ssdfs då? Är inte det "samma sak" som Samba?
<amelia> du menar sshfs? det är väl mer av ett filsystem, men jag känner inte riktigt till hur det funkar.
<realubot> Jag tänker på fördelen med att sftp/sshfs är krypterat men det är väl inte Samba? Samba är väl för interna nätverk?
<amelia> nu ska jag och bamsefar ut och leka. bye bye
<realubot> amelia: Ja, sshfs. Jag skrev fel.
<realubot> amelia: FÃ¥r jag vara med och leka?
<madbear> men ett filsystem som tar hand om skrivaren?
<madbear> ja iof så hanteras väl skrivaren i linux men ...
<realubot> Jag behöver lära mig mycket mer om nätverk, men det är på G.
<madbear> fortfarande server programvara, och det är inte filsystem
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> hur få r ja igång min kamera?
<Peyam> på min mini pc
<Peyam> installerat Cheese men den blinka
<Peyam> r
<Peyam> jag har sne läppar
<Peyam> fan hahaha
<haffe> kodein:
<kodein> haffe:
<haffe> Har nolle-p börjat än?
<kodein> haffe: nej, det börjar på tisdag, har jag för mig, för lintek
<haffe> Ok.
<Peyam> m
<kodein> n
<Peyam> ni e som huvudspänningar
<Peyam> väldigt jobbiga att lösa
<kodein> lite vätefluorid så går det nog bra, ska du se
<recharge|2> hmm.. jag hade virtualbox (xp) installerad men så bytte jag från inloggning med unity till klassisk pga problem med unity...  vart hittar jag virtualboxen i klassiskt läge..?
<recharge|2> systemverktyg --> administration för virtuell maskin borde det ju vara.. men det verkar som att den tror att jag ska skapa en ny virtualbox då?  virtualbox (winxp) måste ju ligga någonstans?
<einand> urk
<einand> någon som vet hur lång tid det tar att få licens för laser?
<recharge|2> jag tror jag behöver gå en kurs i filhantering för linux  :D
<haffe> Har du hört 'jag och mitt skal' ?
<recharge|2> ?
<kodein> en fin gammal klassiker
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ-e9SuoWXo
<einand> jag kan ju drömma om att bygga min laserfontän
<recharge|2> hehe.. förstod ingenting av det där.. :D
<delhage> det är inget att förstå
<haffe> Det sägs att det är helt giltig syntax och att den gör det det utges att göra.
<recharge|2> hmm... jag har min virtualbox-mapp men hur kör jag igång den? vad ska jag leta efter och hur ska jag köra filen?
<delhage> haffe: "pipe:a till en fil" är galet t.ex.
<kodein> galet användbart!
<delhage> men kanske
<haffe> echo 0.0.0.0 sidamedmanniskorsomardummaihuvudet.se > /etc/hosts
 * delhage känner inte för att testa
<delhage> att sätta IFS till /dev/null verkar också konstigt
<delhage> fan ta er! nu kommer jag behöva bena ut detta ändå... ;)
<kodein> >> /etc/hosts, hellre
<haffe> 2 gb hårddiskutrymme ledigt på hårddisken.
<haffe> Jag tror att det är dags för ny disk.
<einand> cat /dev/null /dev/sda
<Peyam> salam
<haffe> Walekom salam.
<haffe> Khefa halik?
<Peyam> haffe: Du e terrorist
<itmannen> Inte fariken hade Expert här några kamerainser inte
<itmannen> Nu har det iof inte med Ubuntu att göra. men ändå :D
<Philip5> itmannen: blev det något filterköp?
<Philip5> itmannen: aha, såg nu. trist
<itmannen> Nä dom hade inga här. Så det för bli nätet
<Philip5> itmannen: men har du bara expert i dina hemtrakter som säljer sånt?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ja tyvärr så har jag det. Men jag ska till en större ort den 23. Ska kolla där först
<Philip5> absolut billigast är de på http://www.tvspelsweb.se men jag vet inte hur pass kvaliten är på deras billiga. vanliga märken med standardkvaitet kostar runt 400-500 kr
<itmannen> Philip5,  testa att fota det jag ville ikväll igen. Lika dåligt resultat
<Philip5> proffskvalitet kostar dryga 1000-lappen
<itmannen> Philip5,  Himla tur jag inte är ett proffs :)
<Philip5> jo du får inte bort reflexer utan polarisationsfilter. med det så är det liksom två glasskivor som du vrider och hur pass du vrider dem mot glasytan du fotar så kan du själv bestämma hur mycket eller lite reflexer som ska få var i bilden
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ok. Tyvärr så gick det åt 1100 kr till ett nytt bilbatteri idag :( Där hade jag nästan ett objektiv och filter
<Philip5> ja
<itmannen> Philip5,  Får ut och samla tomburkar på lördag och söndag morgon :D
<Philip5> är det inget kul att ta stalkerbilder genom fönster nu med din kamera då du bara får dig själv i spegel på bild och inte det innanför fönstret ;P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo visst. Väldigt trevlig att titta på denna gamla gubbe :D
<Philip5> hehe
<kodein> haffe: det är visst inte bara norrbaggarna som får problem med olja: http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/uriks/article4198059.ece
<Philip5> jobbigt för dem
<itmannen> Åter senare.  Måste iväg på ett uppdrag i verkliga livet. Huvva :)
<Screedo> om man skall göra en raid 5 där även windows klienter/servrar skall komma åt filer vilket format skall man formatera det i då?
<Screedo> Ubuntu 10.04
<Philip5> Screedo: om du menar komma åt över nätverk så spelar det ingen roll med filsystemet
<Philip5> ska du köra dualboot med andra system på samma disk så har det betydelse
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> nä, skall bara komma åt det via nätverket.
<Screedo> rekommenderar du något filsystem,? ext4 eller xfs ?
<andol> Screedo: såtillvida du inte har något specialbehov skulle jag köra på ext4.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> inget behov alls, mer än att det skall vara stabilt, fungera bra med ubuntu eftersom jag skall ha det som lagrings dator.
<Screedo> hmm, har ett problem, har haft freenas installerat innan på datorn och då gjort xfs system av dem och lagt in dem i raidz, nu kan jag inte formatera dem, "not Authorized"
<andol> Nu vet jag inte riktigt om jag hänger med...
<andol> Trodde raidz:or, som del i ZFS-poler, bestod utav blockenheter och inte befintliga filsystem?
<Philip5> enda orsaken till att man vill köra med xfs före ext4 i min värld är nästan bara om man förvara i princip bara stora filer på den men fördelen med det äts nog ändå upp av nätverket som flaskhals
<Philip5> maxjezy: hej!
<maxjezy> Philip5, tjena!
<Philip5> maxjezy: skulle visa dig en grej på dan man då var du inte här :(
<maxjezy> nej jag har varit upptagen i köket idag
<Philip5> maxjezy: och svikit oss!
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> kolla in mina nya hörlurar http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Z78J25ve_Ms/TkV_NkeVwAI/AAAAAAAABU8/J4bc18_eFZQ/s1600/IMGP0015.JPG
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> gjorde ett par designlurar av ett par inte så häftiga lurar
<maxjezy> som luddet gått sönder på
<Philip5> maxjezy: skulle visa dig ett coolt videoklipp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quGhaggn3cQ
<Philip5> maxjezy: så nu måste du köpa en kinect till en xbox så slipper du modellera i blender :P
<Philip5> bara scanna 3d objekt med kinect
<Philip5> rätt collt
<Philip5> coolt
<maxjezy> aa fan cool
<Philip5> man får hålla längre tid över ett objekt för att få mer detaljer
<Philip5> annars blir det lite som metaball-objekt
<maxjezy> ganska
<maxjezy> nice
<Philip5> yupp
<madeleine> Jag behöver hjälp med ubduntu =(
<coobra> madeleine: vad är det som inte funkar ?
<coobra> :o
<coobra> här försker man vara hjälpsam
<Philip5> coobra: ja där fick du så du teg
<coobra> ja
<coobra> ;/
<gorgo> hihi
<coobra> matrix
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> ohh
<rockyh> Jag måste säga att jag är förvånad över att så många unga tjejer verkar kunna manipulera foton och göra digitala kollage. Jag har ingen aning om hur de gör det, men de kallar det alltid Photoshop. Men det är ju ett proffsprogram som kostar många pengar, så det måste bara vara ett ord de använder för något annat. Men i alla fall... http://radiokex.blogg.se/ <-- kolla loggan, liksom.
<kodein> coobra: det var nåt trasigt i felet.
<coobra> :/
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> hur man ska göra något wiki liknande med googlesites är lite knepigt :d
<coobra> skapa typ massa med småundersidaer :D
<Peyam> Salam
<coobra> kebab
<coobra> falafel
<coobra> extra sås
<coobra> RÖD
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> Vem är Ubuntus VD?
<Peyam> eller vem organiserar allt releasen?
<Peyam> och avd e skillnadel på xubuntu och ubuntu
<Peyam> och när ska Open office bli bra? den suger
<Ninja-E3> har du prövat med libre-office? : P
<Peyam> Ninja-E3: nej. går det att skriva ekvationer i den?
<Peyam> ser likadan ut
<Peyam> http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2010/12/libreoffice-compareUI.png
<Peyam> Math office
<Peyam> g¨r det att skriva i. Frågan är hur de kommer att se ut om man öppnar samma fil i MS office
<Ninja-E3> ska nog inte vara någon skillnad, kan spara det i samma filformat
<Peyam> Frågan är hur ekvationerna spras
<Ninja-E3> i libre-office eller i open office?
<Ninja-E3> tror det är litegran som skiljer
<Peyam> Så länge man kan se samma innehåll i MS office så  duger det
<Peyam> HAr ingen skrivare hemma. HAr tänkt på att skaffa en trådlös
<Ninja-E3> ja men ta open office som exempel
<Ninja-E3> då kan du spara i samma filformat som Office är i. vilket du får ut det på samma sätt
<Ninja-E3> men vrf är det så viktigt att det ska fungera i Office? någon speciell anledning?
<Peyam> Ninja-E3: Som sagt , har ingen skrivare hemma. Skriver ut allt i skolan istället  då ska den se likadan ut ju :)
<Ninja-E3> jaha :P
<Peyam> Ja men funkar den i  Office 2010 också?
<Ninja-E3> men då duger det ju fint med att du sparar det i vanligt filformat
<Ninja-E3> jupp
<Ninja-E3> doxc tror jag du sparar det i
<Peyam> sant
<Ninja-E3> fungerar för mig i vilket fall
<Peyam> För två år sedan så provade jag och jag fick sitta med rapporten i en halv timme. för många "Enter" på Open'liga  versionen
<Ninja-E3> så ska nog inte vara, får allt att fungera som sagt
<Peyam> Ninja-E3: Nog om Office. Vet du någon fin , pro theme?
<Ninja-E3> men kolla för säkerthets skull vilket format det är på windouche innan du sparar det i open-office eller libre-office
<Ninja-E3> till ubuntu?
<Ninja-E3> kör du med gnome eller med KDE?
<Peyam> Gnome
<Peyam> ubuntu 10.04
<Ninja-E3> gnome 2.x eller 3.0 gnome?
<Ninja-E3> 10.04?
<Peyam> ja
<Ninja-E3> tycker du borde köra med åtminstone 10.10  :P
<Peyam> 11.04 hade stora problem  på min mini
<Peyam> så jag provade med 10.04 och det gick bra
<Ninja-E3> aah, gillar inte 11.04, krånglar lite mycket
<Peyam> ja. jag hört det flera gånger. men det är bara tidskrävande
<Ninja-E3> kör med 10.10 :)
<Ninja-E3> det är fin fint
<Peyam> Ninja-E3: Sämsta ubuntun jag sett 11.04
<Ninja-E3> mjo det är sant
<Ninja-E3> men teman.. hur vill du att det ska se ut? :P
<Kurdistan> sämsta är och ta i, det är den ubuntu med störst förändringar.
<Kurdistan> Peyam: syre som tema går hem hos många.
<Peyam> Kurdistan: 10.04 var ju med störst förändringar läste jag nyss
<Kurdistan> du kan köra senaste libreoffice eller openoffice genom att dra hem .dep filerna
<Kurdistan> Peyam: största förändringen med 10.04 jämfört med 9.10 är boot-tiden framför allt
<Peyam> Ninja-E3: Det ska vara enkelt. jag har liten skärm. så jag vill göra det mesta med kommando.. det ska få skärmen se störr ut
<Kurdistan> annars var det inte så stora förändringar
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Är ej så insatt som du själv har märkt. Men du har nog rätt :)
<Ninja-E3> vet inte om du gillar det är PEYAM men jag tycker det han gör är rätt nice. kolla in det     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWGX00hVtH4
<Peyam> Vad tycker ni om ögonstyrda datorn ?
<Kurdistan> Peyam: 10.04 är LTS och fungerar det på din burk så behöver du inte känna tvång uppgradera.
<Ninja-E3> sant
<Kurdistan> Ninja-E3: 10.10 är också bra och förändringarna jämfört med 10.04 är nästintill inga
<Kurdistan> när det kommer till funktioner
<Kurdistan> bara nyare paket
<Ninja-E3> nej men man väljer väl själv :)
<Ninja-E3> gillar ju liksom 10.10 bättre än 11.04 så haha
<x_link> Peyam: Ögonstyrda?
<Peyam> Ninja-E3: Nej den var ej så snygg.
<Kurdistan> Ninja-E3: ja, det är ju linux, du kan köra det som passar dig.
<Peyam> x_link: Ja . Ska jag länka?
<x_link> Sure
<x_link> Fanns ju något innan man kunde köpa från Dustinhome eller Komplett.se, kommer inte ihåg vad det var.
<Kurdistan> själv tycker jag unity är väldigt snygg och på sikt kommer den bara bli bättre. dock fungerar inte unity just nu bra med min grafikkort.
<Kurdistan> nvidias stängda drivrutiner har klantat till det med opengl
<x_link> Kurdistan: Unity?
<Ninja-E3> jag har kört med ubuntu med gnome 2.x.x nästintill hela tiden, men idag fick jag för mig att köra med 11.04 på min stor dator för att pröva...
<Peyam> http://www.e24.se/entreprenor/svenskarna-bakom-varldens-forsta-ogonstyrda-laptop_2697575.e24
<Ninja-E3> värsta som hänt fan!!!! så jag drog bort med unity och in med KDE av någon skum anledning då jag ville pröva KDE 4.7... rätt inponerad faktiskt
<Peyam> Finns på utube också
<Ninja-E3> aldrig gillat KDE förut
<Kurdistan> Ninja-E3: :) kde är snyggt. akta så inte Philip5 bli arg, om du tycker kde är ful.
<Peyam> Det är så olika
<Ninja-E3> alltså haha, vet inte om jag ska fortsätta med det eller inte  :P
<Peyam> Tkr inte att ngn dator är snygg. Har ej sett någon snygg dator ska jag vara ärlig
<Ninja-E3> gillar liksom hur det är uppbygt
<Kurdistan> egentligen är minimalistiska DE rätt så sköna. openbox/fluxbox/lxde/e17 fungerar bäst för laptop med småskärmar
<Peyam> Tycker att den här är otroligt snygg
<Peyam> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/67866-1.jpg
<AntY> ngn som vet hur man gar fran grub2 till grub1?
<Peyam> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/64953-1.jpg
<Kurdistan> Peyam: det ser ut som Hunds skrivbord.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Peyam> AntY: är det när man instalerar  windows o ubuntu
<Peyam> Kurdistan: tkr att den är otroligt snygg.
<Peyam> ser ut som en CSS template
<Kurdistan> antii: varför skulle du vilja gå från grub2 till grub1?
<AntY> peyam: na, mitt bios gillar inte grub2 av nagon anlednng
<Ninja-E3> haha den länken, ser ut som min dator gjorde förut typ
<AntY> http://helms-deep.cable.nu/~rwh/blog/?p=177
<Ninja-E3> uppdatera bios? ;D
<AntY> den forsoker jag folja
<Peyam> AntY: SNart så försvinner din windows också. Fel på partitionerna?
<AntY> fungerar inte. :*
<AntY> (
<AntY> argh! engelskt tangentbord
<AntY> har inte windows pa denna
<Peyam> Kurdistan: vad är A dark brown theme. Requires the gtk-xfce-engine.
<Peyam> gtk-xface
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Vet du hur man installerar den här?
<Peyam> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Laza+Theme+Pack?content=64953
<Kurdistan> Peyam: du kan söka på det i ubuntu-se.org
<Ninja-E3> Okej en viktig fråga,    VAD VÄLJER NI??   WICD  eller   Network-manager????
<AntY> peyam: har partitionerat en /boot i ext2 en swap pa 2xRAM och resten som / i ext4
<Kurdistan> jag minns inte hur man gjorde det igen i gnome
<AntY> wicd
<Kurdistan> Ninja-E3: själv när jag körde gnome, så körde jag wicd.
<Ninja-E3> vrf wicd?
<AntY> om man ska ha tradlost
<Ninja-E3> verkligen?
<AntY> lattare rent grafiskt enligt mig
<Ninja-E3> hmm.. kör med network manager på min stordator, sen Wicd på min laptop som kör Backtrack 5
<rockyh> Jag måste säga att jag är förvånad över att så många unga tjejer verkar kunna manipulera foton och göra digitala kollage. Jag har ingen aning om hur de gör det, men de kallar det alltid Photoshop. Men det är ju ett proffsprogram som kostar många pengar, så det måste bara vara ett ord de använder för något annat. Men i alla fall... http://radiokex.blogg.se/ <-- kolla loggan, liksom.
<AntY> piratbukten?
<Peyam> rockyh: Ja men tjejer. De är amatörer
<Nafallo> ubuntu-se ar fortfarande uppe? :-)
<rockyh> Peyam: ?
<Nafallo> trots att jag varit borta + riots :-P
<rockyh> AntY: Men man lär sig ju inte en programvara även om man piraterar den...
<Peyam> rockyh: Jag har photoshopat mina bilder  men blir aldrig  snyggare
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> asså en fråga
<Peyam> Hur vet man att man har GTK och vilken version man har?
<Peyam> 2.20.1
<Ninja-E3> hare gött boys N girlz!
<Ninja-E3> herrå :)
<Peyam> Salam
<Peyam> tryckte på ctrl+alt+f1
<Peyam> va händer nu
<Peyam> allt blev svart
<Nafallo> hmmm
<Nafallo> varsta med semester... 1700 olasta mail :-(
<Peyam> Nafallo: Du kunde ju läsa dem under semestern
<Peyam> Mitt ex ringde och sa att hon skulle dejta ngn
<Peyam> Behöver jag veta det liksom? Sjuk brud asså
<Nafallo> Peyam: ehrm. nej. hade ingen dator med mig, och min mailsortering ar fortfarande i MUA.
<Nafallo> Peyam: hon ville veta hur du reagerade.
<Peyam> Nafallo: hmm
<Peyam> Ska nog gå o ta en cigg
<rockyh> Nafallo: 99% av dem är spam, resten hatbrev.
<Nafallo> rockyh: jag far inga hatbrev. folk alskar mig.
<madbear> nej men du får hotmail
<Kurdistan> Nafallo: :) du är älskvärd.
<Nafallo> madbear: microsoft brukar komma pa anledningar att hata min mailserver IIRC :-P
<realubot> "(kanske bättre att lägga den vanliga ISO-filen på stickan då det verkar som live-sessionen inte kan stänga av sig)."
<realubot> Vad betyder det? :S
<Peyam> Aldrig provt om det går att lägga iso filen i usb och köra
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> det var samma person som sa och gfrågade
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/2351/selection016e.png
<Philip5> x_link: dutti
<Philip5> maxjezy: gjorde den precis
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> rökte du pipa?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: är kde 4.7 mer lättviktad än 4.6.5? det verkar på många att den tar mindre ram.
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä, jag brände papper :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tror itne det är så stor skillnad men lite mer optimerat
<Kurdistan> Philip5: okej, för det är rätt så mycket snack om optimering bland de som provat.
<Philip5> oki
<x_link> Philip5: T.om. när det är helg! =)
<x_link> Philip5: Tycker du att det är dags för mig att uppdatera min KDE-version? =)
<x_link> Tycker faktiskt att det är rätt tråkigt att sitta med så gamla paket.
<x_link> Men gillar inte att de har tagit bort något program och så.
<x_link> Men sen stödjer de nyare versionerna lite mer produker, program etc.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: bluedevil verkar fått kärlek med senaste.
<x_link> Men kan fasiken inte släppa looken på min nuvarande version.
<Philip5> x_link: för länge sedan
<Peyam> Anonymus gruppen borde hacka SL's hemsida
<Peyam> En fråga.
<Peyam> Alltså förr i tiden när den inte fanns tv och inte Radio o alla sorts kommunikation. Hur mådde man mentalt?
<Peyam> Jagh tror att det avr en anledning till att man fick så många barn då. för att hålla sig sysselsatt och familens sociala liv skulle fungeraa
<Philip5> maxjezy: lekte lite i gimp :)   http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8910/smoke1r.jpg
<Peyam> hur fick du den?
<Peyam> Brush?
<Philip5> fotat rök som jag lekt med färgerna på i gimp
<maxjezy> Philip5, fett
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur lång tid tror du det tar att rendera rök med den upplösningen i blender?!?! :P
<maxjezy> 2 minuter
<Peyam> Tycker att Gimp är lite jobbigt. Trivs bäst med PS CSs,2
<Peyam> 1,2
<Peyam> Kan vi prata om ngt?
<Peyam> Typ diskutera en fenomen.
<Peyam> Vf ser vi annorlunda ut i spegel och i kamera?
<Peyam> varför är man Snygare i spegel?
<Philip5> tycker nog bara du
<Philip5> för att du omger dig med kassa fotografer
<Philip5> och gimp är najs så det där med PS vs gimp är mycket vana
<Peyam> Philip5: Pratar du med mig?
<Philip5> vem annars
<Peyam> Philip5: Frågan är om man ser ut som man på bilden?
<Peyam> Är man snyggare eller .. förstår du vad jag menar?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> bara nått du inbillar dig för att du på bild ser dig i vinklar du inte är van att se dig i som i en spegel
<Peyam> så är man snyggare eller fulare?
<Peyam> Jag får sneda läppar
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> Jag vill verkligen klipa mig men har så mkt mjäl att jag skämd gå till frisören
<Numn> vad skulle ni rekommendera för video spelare?
<Peyam> VLC
<Kurdistan> Numn: mplayer med någon gui man gillar.
<Numn> är det motsvarigheten till media player classic? :)
<Kurdistan> Numn: jag minns inte media player classic.
<Numn> hmm.. ska man skaffa sig ifrån synaptic eller subversion
<Kurdistan> Numn: testa umplayer
<Kurdistan> finns nog någon ppa någonstans
<Kurdistan> sök; umplayer ppa
<Kurdistan> :) så lär du finna
<Numn> omk
<Peyam> Ska nog ta en dusch
<Peyam> back
<Peyamm> m
<Peyamm> Kurdistan: va gör du bra?
<Peyamm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cbVW_QS2eE
<Peyamm> roligast
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-13
<realubot> Ska det här komma upp varje gång man besöker en webbsida nu? http://www.regeringen.se/
<realubot> Ny lag om cookies.
<realubot> "Den 1 juli förändras lagen om elektronisk kommunikation (2003:389). Det innebär att du som besöker en webbplats aktivt kan behöva samtycka till att webbplatsen använder så kallade kakor (eng. cookies)."
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/pcn-fyller-30-ar_6386122.svd
<realubot> Går det att stänga av avancerade skrivbordseffekter i 11.04 om man kör i Classic mode?
<Screedo> god morgon.
<Screedo> någon här?
<Linda^> Aa
<Screedo> hej :)
<Linda^> tja
<Screedo> jag har ett problem med diskar, hade freenas installerat innan och skapade volymer och shares i den med zfs format och raidz, nu har jag installerat ubuntu och skulle vilja formatera om dem i ext4 formatet, men jag är itne behörig att göra något med mina diskar då de tillhör freebsd och nfs formatet.
<Screedo> någon ide?
<Linda^> Jag är ny i ubuntuvärlden.. sorry.
<Screedo> ok, np, då är vi två :)
<Linda^> :P
<Screedo> förstår inte varför jag itne kan göra något med dem, har inget på dem som jag är rädd om osv. så vill formatera om dem osv.
<Screedo> men har ingen åtkomst till dem alls, kvittar vad jag gör i diskverktyget
<Linda^> Har du frågat google?
<Kurdistan> Screedo: går det inte ändra filformat i livecd miljö?
<Kurdistan> screedo för att ändra något måste man först avmontera diskvolymen :)
<Screedo> hur avmonterar jag den?
<Screedo> Linda^, provat google, men hittar inget jag hänger med på osv.
<cHarNe2> Screedo: tjenare, vad ska du avmontera?
<Screedo> Monteringspunk: Inte Monterad.
<Kurdistan> Screedo: unmount -a
<Screedo> sorry för pasting men så du vet hur det ligger till.
<Screedo> jag har ett problem med diskar, hade freenas installerat innan och skapade volymer och shares i den med zfs format och raidz, nu har jag installerat ubuntu och skulle vilja formatera om dem i ext4 formatet, men jag är itne behörig att göra något med mina diskar då de tillhör freebsd och nfs formatet.
<Kurdistan> Screedo: jag är säker på att det blir lättare för dig återgärda det hela i livecd miljö med tex gparted
<Screedo> ok
<cHarNe2> Screedo: Screedo men om du formaterar om så försvinner all data
<Screedo> har ingen data på dem
<cHarNe2> Screedo: i see
<cHarNe2> Screedo: kör du gui eller text?
<Kurdistan> Screedo: då kanske det är bäst göra nyinstallation och välja skapa ny partitionstabell
<Screedo> jag kör gui
<cHarNe2> Kurdistan: nej det låter onödigt :P måste gå o fixa utan att installera om :P
<cHarNe2> Screedo: okok
<Screedo> helt ny installation av ubuntu 10-04
<Screedo> 10.04*
<cHarNe2> har du installerat gparted eller vad det heter?
<Screedo> har inget av värde på något
<Screedo> så allt kan göras.
<Kurdistan> Screedo: prova först kopiera/klistra in följande kommando: unmount -a
<Kurdistan> sedan om du har gparted
<Kurdistan> så kan du ändra filformat
<Screedo> letar efter min kommande lagrings PC, så provade freenas, men måste säga att jag tyckte det var lite buggigt, så provade att installera ubuntu och göra raid på diskarna i det.
<Kurdistan> säkrast är nog ändå i livecd miljö
<cHarNe2> Kurdistan: umount
<Screedo> I terminalen då förmodar jag Kurdistan?
<Kurdistan> Screedo: jepp terminalen.
<Screedo> kommandot unmount hittades inte.
<cHarNe2> Screedo: för att det inte heter unmount, det heter umount
<Screedo> ahh
<Screedo> ok, provar det
<cHarNe2> Screedo: men jag tycker att du gör fel, jag skulle installera gparted och göra allt där ifrån
<Kurdistan> :) juste umount
<Screedo> ok, vad är det?
<Kurdistan> Screedo: cHarNe2 har rätt. gparted är bäst för det ändamålet.
<cHarNe2> Screedo: 1. pasta en "@mount"
<Kurdistan> gparted är partitioneringsverktyg
<Screedo> enheten är upptagen. i diskverktyget så säger den at diskarna inte är mountade, så att unmounta dem verkar fel.
<cHarNe2> Screedo: http://pastie.org/ lägg upp en "$ mount"
<Screedo> om det är snabbare att dra igång freenas igen och unmountade dem där så kan jag det, körde freenas på ett usb, bara koppla ur hdd med ubuntu och stoppa in usb och dra igång.
<Screedo> vad är en "$ mount" ? Tänk på att jag är rätt ny i Linux världen :)
<cHarNe2> Screedo: helt ofarligt, listar dina monteringpunkter bara
<Screedo> men gparted verkar itne stödja ZFS formatet, kan den verkligen göra något med det då?
<Kurdistan> mount -a , om du vill montera alla dina enheter.
<Kurdistan> umount -a.
<Kurdistan> om du vill avmontera alla enheter
<Kurdistan> kommandon
<cHarNe2> Kurdistan: låter riscy..
<Kurdistan> cHarNe2: återigen jag rekommenderar Screedo att fixa allt via livecd miljö.
<Kurdistan> för annars kan det gå riktigt åt skogen
<Screedo> brb
<Screedo> back
<Screedo> jag drog igång freenas igen, tog bort volymerna, nu verkar det vara klart att fixa dem i ubuntu.
<Screedo> markerar jag de oliak diskarna i diskverktyget så finns det ingen info om dem, men jag kan inte formatera eller något. "Not Authorized"
<Screedo> olika*
<Kurdistan> brb
<Screedo> diskarna sitter anslutna via ett promise TX 4 kontrollerkort, om det skulle göra någon skillnad, men ubuntu hittar diskarna, ser korten så det borde väl inte vara någroa problem egentligen?
<Peyam> ska duscha ien
<Screedo> enjoy
<Screedo> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2954zsz&s=7   precis så ser det ur för mig, men jag kan inte formater enhet eller volym, åtkomst nekas.
<Screedo> verkar som gparted fixar det :D
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> Salam
<Peyam> Choni? xasta astamolokaa? What the fuck
<Peyam> asså
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> kan man installera samma program på ubuntu som på en annan linux?
<haffe> Ja.
<Peyam> haffe och vf e det Ubuntu så favorit?
<Peyam> Fodra är snygg
<Peyam> The best distro for netbooks: Jolicloud 1.2
<Peyam> Den verkar frym asså
<Peyam> g
<Peyam> det här e väl cloud computing?
<Tanayar> dom påstår det iaf
<Tanayar> om du förlorar data så finns det kvar i "molnet"
<Tanayar> *din dator
<Peyam> verkar värdelös
<Peyam> MS vd skröt om det ganska mkt när han var på besök på kth
<kodein> developers developers developers developers
<phnom> monkeyboy :D
<Guest83311> hej nån som kör ubuntu på en asus 1215b
<phnom> Guest83311: Nä, men vad har du för problem med den?
<Guest83311> när den går ner i sleep mode dör skärmen helt
<Guest83311> ska man sen starta upp den måste man plocka ut batteriet sen funkar dte ok
<phnom> Guest83311: Är nog den här buggen då, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/767975
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 767975 in archlinux "Video does not return after sleep with AMD E-350 Fusion APU and ATI closed driver (Natty Narwal Beta)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Guest83311> ah ok
<Guest83311> finns de nån lösning
<phnom> Längst ner säger folk att den här fixen ska lösa det, men jag lämnar inga garantier :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/767975
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 767975 in archlinux "Video does not return after sleep with AMD E-350 Fusion APU and ATI closed driver (Natty Narwal Beta)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<phnom> wops
<phnom> http://agentoss.wordpress.com/2011/07/15/hp-dm1-3130-and-mageia-1-linux/#more-66
<phnom> Kolla under Suspend-to-RAM
<che__> phonm kvar
<phnom> Ja
<che__> jag drog den den driven och körde setupen via terminal
<che__> aja ska se om de är ok sen
<che__> tycker systemet laggar skumt
<che__> denna pc känndes mer wow med windows 7
<che__> verka va elles för kass support för ams nya cpu och annat
<realubot> Går det att stänga av avancerade skrivbordseffekter i 11.04 om man kör Classic mode?
<realubot> Och hur bra fungerar Unity 2d nu? Är det fit for fight?
<phnom> che__: Ja, enligt det lilla jag läste verkar det vara kasst.
<Philip5> heja kde! :D
<phnom> realubot: Ja, det är ju vanliga gnome så det lär ju gå ^^
<realubot> Unity på en netbook är ju ingen succé.
<realubot> phnom: Mhm, men jag har för mig att det inte gick när jag installerade 11.04 och gick in i Classic men jag kanske har fel.
<phnom> realubot: Jag kör classic och jag inga effekter iaf.
<realubot> Jag får testa igen helt enkelt.
<phnom> Har inte ens några inställningar till effekterna i appearence
<realubot> phnom: Nej?
<che__> unity är skräp
<realubot> phnom: Så hur stänger du av det då?
<realubot> phnom: Jag har för mig att jag saknade den fliken i Appearance i Classic och att effekterna var på default?
<realubot> Då får man stänga av i gconf-editor?
<che__> har tastat mint 11 den shön look
<phnom> De kör inte ens igång, antar att de inte tycker om mitt lilla integrerade intelchip
<Peyam> Toa
<Peyam> brb
<realubot> phnom: Ok, använder du Classic då?
<phnom> Peyam: Good for you.
<phnom> realubot: Mja. Kör igång classic och sen har jag ett skript som dödar metacity och startar i3 istället.
<realubot> Jag funderar på att installera Ubuntu base system och sedan openbox eller något. Det borde vara bra på en netbook.
<realubot> phnom: Ok, men då kör du ju fortfarande Gnome.
<phnom> Ja
<realubot> Det finns EN enda sak jag behöver Gnome för. Det är för att se när jag har fått ett nytt mail eller ett nytt meddelande i Pidgin. Det borde ju gå att fixa utan att ha Gnome?
<phnom> Ja, conky. Och libnotify går nog fortfarande att köra även om inte gnome är igång
<nundos> hej gott folk!
<Philip5> hallå där
<nundos> är det någon mer än jag som inte får ner vlc från ubuntus dl center
<nundos> ???
<nundos> är helt ny med ubuntu
<realubot> nundos: Öppna en Terminal och skriv:
<Peyam> va betyder Flott?
<nundos> hög n00b-faktor på mig så att säga
<realubot> nundos: sudo apt-get install vlc
<nundos> har googlat och förstått att terminalen är ubuntus hjärta och att den kan lösa alla min problem, fast... vart är terminalen? under system?
<nundos> som sagt helt ny och macskadad sen många år
<realubot> nundos: Tillbehör.
<nundos> wow, tack!
<nundos> kollade aldrig där
<Peyam> nundos: du borde. Det är som att inte kolla in en tjejs rumpa
<Philip5> nundos: den är inget måste men den brukar ge fler felmeddelanden som är bra vid felsökning och bra för en massa annat också
<realubot> nundos: Den ligger väl under tillbehör för att den inte passar in i andra kategorier.
<che__> kan debian ha bättre stöd för asus 1215b
<realubot> che__: Vad är problemet?
<realubot> che__: har den hybrikkort?
<realubot> *hybridkort
<realubot> Grafikkortet?
<realubot> Eller vad är problemet?
<phnom> che__: Antagligen inte.
<phnom> Funkade inte fixen?
<che__> ne
<che__> hela systemet verka laggigt
<che__> tosuch pad för spader
<nundos> ok, det gick åt helvete
<nundos> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nundos> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nundos> detta dök upp
<nundos> kör ubuntu via virtualbox
<nundos> från leopard OS
<realubot> che__: Jag läser att Ubuntu ska fungera bra på den laptopen.
<gusnan> nundos, stäng ubuntu software center och försök igen med terminalen.
<Peyam> nundos : nice
<che__> ok
<realubot> nundos: Du håller på och uppdaterar systemet?
<realubot> nundos: Eller så har du Ubuntu software Center öppet?
<che__> jag kör linux mint 11 på den nu som är från ubuntu 11,04
<realubot> nundos: Stäng USC (Ubuntu Software Center).
<realubot> nundos: Och försök i Terminalen igen.
<nundos> ok gjorde det
<nundos> men funkade inte
<realubot> nundos: Det är ett felmeddelande som man ofta får om man kör två front-ends till pakethanteraren dpkg samtidigt.
<nundos> ska jag starta om terminalen också kanske?
<realubot> nundos: Håller systemet på att installera uppdateringar då?
<nundos> nej
<realubot> nundos: Nej, du ska inte behöva starta om Terminalen. Det ska räcka med att köra kommandot igen.
<nundos> btw hur är vädret hemma?
<nundos> i sveriga alltså
<realubot> nundos: Kör det här i Terminalen och posta output här: ps aux | grep dpkg"
<realubot> nundos: Det är underbart. 30+ i skuggan och helt vindstilla.
<scarleo_> Hi, I cant launch yast from kickoff, launching from terminal works. What can I do to fix?
<realubot> Det fläktar lite så där skönt också.
<realubot> Ett fantastiskt väder kort och gott.
<scarleo_> sorry, wrong place
<nundos> nice
<nundos> skönt att höra
<nundos> själv sitter jag ute i en djungel på världens sämsta 3g
<realubot> nundos: I en djungel?
<nundos> sri lanka
<realubot> nundos: Är du gisslan hos Farc gerillan eller?
<nundos> hahah
<realubot> nundos: Jaha, Tigrarna.
<nundos> hahah
<nundos> nej dom är ju slagna
<haffe> Så det finns internet i den delen av världen?
<nundos> ja faktiskt
<phnom> "Du är vår gisslan nu, här är ditt 3G-modem, have fun!"
<nundos> men begränsat
<nundos> tack för den liksom, bröd, vatten och 3g
<realubot> nundos: Den stora frågan är väl vad du gör där?
<gusnan> realubot, vilken del av Sverige är du egentligen?
<realubot> gusnan: Jag är i Göteborg. Sveriges framsida.
<realubot> Oldsbergs hemstad.
<realubot> Lokets högkvarter.
<nundos> realubot: "ps aux | grep dpkg" allt ska in eller?
<realubot> Ja.
<gusnan> och ni har 30 grader i skuggan? mhmm..
<realubot> gusnan: Hrm, jag hittade bara på men det vet väl inte nundos där han sitter på andra sidan jordklotet.
<realubot> i en djungel och surfar på taskigt 3G.
<nundos> realubot: SKA DU SE KANYE WEST IKVÄLL!? WAY OUT WEST!
<realubot> nundos: Sa jag att allt tjejer springer runt nakna här också för att vi har så fint väder?
<realubot> nundos: Nej, jag vet knappt vem människan är men har läst att han är i stan.
<haffe> gusnan: Klaga lagom.
<nundos> ok inget hiphop-fan med andra ord?
<haffe> Det var 53+ tidigare den här veckan.
<gusnan> haffe, hahaha
<realubot> nundos: Seriöst. Det känns i luften sedan någon vecka tillbaka att hösten har kommit. Det är inte längre sommarkänsla i luften. Det börjar bli lite småkyligt och man får ta på sig en tröja på kvällarna för att inte frysa ute.
<realubot> nundos: Sommare lider mot sitt slut här men på dagarna är det fortfarande soligt och fint.
<realubot> Jag lyssnar bara på Rihanna och det gör jag för att hon är så snygg. Kany West blir jag inte så upphetsad av så han går bort.
<nundos> realubot: nundos@nundos-VirtualBox:~$  ps aux | grep dpkg
<nundos> nundos    2712  0.0  0.0   4152   860 pts/0    S+   16:00   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<nundos> detta kom upp
<nundos> har varit här hela sommaren
<nundos> ska bli skönt att komma hem
<nundos> och starta ett nytt liv i höstkylan
<nundos> Rihanna är nice. Fast om du hade haft koll på Kanye så får du se henne halv-nude i hans senaste video
<nundos> #allofthelights
<nundos> fucking vlc alltså
<nundos> varför jag ens behöver skiten är för att strömma ljud till en server
<nundos> något alternativ?
<realubot> nundos: Testa kommandot igen.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install vlc
<nundos> ah missade "esset"
<nundos> LOL
<realubot> esset?
<realubot> Vilket ess?
<realubot> s i inStall?
<nundos> nej sudo :)
<nundos> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nundos> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nundos> alltså nu börjar jag undra
<realubot> Jag tror det är som det står där. Att något annat kör dpkg.
<nundos> eftersom jag inte fick ner vlc från ubuntu dlc
<realubot> Jo, men dpkg körs redan. Apt och USC är bara front-ends till dpkg.
<nundos> så ladda jag hem det från en ubuntu forum sida
<realubot> nundos: Logga ut och logga in igen i Ubuntu och starta sedan en Terminal och kör kommandot jag gav dig.
<nundos> will do
<realubot> nundos: Det rekommenderas inte. Att ladda hem program från forumsidor.
<realubot> nundos: Hämta programmen från Ubuntus förråd eller från PPA.
<realubot> nundos: Om det inte finns där så får du hämta programmen som .deb-filer eller i komppilera själv från källkoden.
<Peyam> fan asså
<Peyam> Ska vi göra en linux och kalla det Svenbuntu
<realubot> nundos: Dessutom rekommenderas att du installera ubuntu-restricted-extras om du vill ha stöd för olika codecs.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> Peyam: Varför?
<haffe> Kör på det.
<haffe> Vad ska din nisch vara?
<realubot> Vem? Vad?
<realubot> Svenbuntu?
<che__> är restricted extra för ubuntu bra ppa?
<TheG0blin> Jag har gjorde ett litet "terminalspel" för några år sedan, och har börjat jobba lite med det igen.
<TheG0blin> Skulle vara kul om någon ville testa det. :) Här är en  bild:
<TheG0blin> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e4687186bfc8_start.png
<TheG0blin> En till: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e46874772532_Screenshot.png
<TheG0blin> Och en sista ;) http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e46876e77ee3_Screenshot-5.png
<Peyam> realubot: det vore roligt
<Peyam> kmr aldrig hitta en fin theme
<che__> vad  för codec får man med i restrickted
<realubot> che__: Det är inget PPA.
<realubot> che__: ubuntu-restricted-extras är ett paket.
<realubot> che__: som innehåller codec och lite annat smått och gott som inte ingår som standard i Ubuntu av rättighetsskäl.
<realubot> che__: Du måste bl.a. ha ubuntu-restricted-extras för att spela upp DVD i Ubuntu.
<realubot> che__: Jag tror det här ingår som standard i Mint.
<che__> äok
<TheG0blin> Om någon vill testa spelet så hojta till. Skulle vara kul med lite feedback :)
<che__> tkr mint har awsome skriv bord miljö
<realubot> che__: Ett PPA är ett Personal Package Archive. Det är alltså ett förråd som innehåller olika pgrogram. Det är då nya versioner av program eller program som inte finns med i Ubuntus programvarukällor.
<che__> ok ok
<che__> tack
<che__> vet ej om man ska in med win får se
<realubot> che__: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-ppa-technology-explained/
<che__> stödet r riktigt kasst för asusu 1215
<realubot> Achttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<realubot> che__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<realubot> Där har du info om du är intresserad.
<che__> ok
<che__> kan de lösa laggingen för hd tv rips
<realubot> che__: Det är helt klart värt ett försök.
<realubot> che__: Laggningen kanske beror på att fel codecs används i brist på rätt eller något. Jag vet inte.
<realubot> che__: Kör du Ubuntu nu då?
<realubot> Eller Mint?
<che__> kanske testa de codec paket då
<che__> mint 11 x64
<nundos> ok
<nundos> back from the dead
<realubot> che__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> che__: "codecs for common audio and video files"
<realubot> m.m.
<che__> okkör vlc
<TheG0blin> Måste hoppa i duschen, men här är spelet iallafall:
<realubot> nundos: Testa: sudo apt-get install vlc
<TheG0blin> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e46887c8a5ee_TermRunner.tar.gz
<realubot> så får vi se om det fungerar.
<che__> är de codec stöd för vlc då med
<nundos> realubot: har gjort det igen
<realubot> TheG0blin: Ambitiöst, men jag hinner inte testa spelet.
<realubot> nundos: Och vad säger Terminalen nu då?
<TheG0blin> Skrivet i python, fungerar tyvär inte i Windows ännu, men kanske senare.
<nundos> Reading package lists... Done
<nundos> Building dependency tree
<nundos> Reading state information... Done
<nundos> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<nundos> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<nundos> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<TheG0blin> realubot: ok :)
<nundos> or been moved out of Incoming.
<nundos> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<nundos> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nundos>  vlc : Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3) but it is not going to be installed
<nundos>        Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>= 1.2.10) but it is not installable
<nundos>        Depends: libtar but it is not installable
<nundos>        Recommends: vlc-plugin-notify (= 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3) but it is not going to be installed
<nundos>        Recommends: vlc-plugin-pulse (= 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3) but it is not going to be installed
<nundos> E: Broken packages
<nundos> så här blev det den här gången
<che__> är det vlc stöd då med tro
<nundos> för en n00b som mig. är filerna jag laddat ner skadade?
<realubot> nundos: Har du bockat i universe i Programvarukällor? Programvarukällor finns som alternativ någonstans i menyn i Ubuntu Software Center.
<realubot> nundos: Nu försöker det installera i.a.f. Det är bättre än förra gången.
<realubot> nundos: Eller kör det här och posta resultatet här i kanalen:
<realubot> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "^deb"
<realubot> eller ännu bättre:
<nundos> nja... i view så är det "all software"
<realubot> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "^deb http"
<nundos> alternativt canonical m. software
<nundos> ok ska pröva
<nundos> nundos@nundos-VirtualBox:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "^deb http"
<nundos> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<nundos> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates main restricted
<nundos> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty universe
<nundos> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates universe
<nundos> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty multiverse
<nundos> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates multiverse
<nundos> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-security main restricted
<nundos> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-security universe
<nundos> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-security multiverse
<nundos> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main
<nundos> så föll det ut...
<nundos> ok OT men vilken IRC-klient använder ni?
<nundos> realubot: tack för hjälpen iaf. ska dra ut och käka. kommer kanske in sen igen! PEACE
<Philip5> nundos: jag använder konversation :)
<che__> vad föreslår du realubot för asus 1215b
<Philip5> nundos: och använd pastebin när du ska posta så där mycket
<realubot> che__: Tja, jag föreslåt Ubuntu för jag läser att Ubuntu ska fungera bra på datorn även om det kanske krävs lite pill för att få wifi att fungera.
<realubot> che__: Många verkar ha problem med att sleep inte fungerar men i övrigt så ska Ubuntu rulla på helt ok på datorn.
<cutgaah> hej hur hittar jag så jag i lugn och ro kan läsa den terminalliknande texten som kommer under uppstart. jag har nämligen en error jag skulle vilja undersöka.
<cutgaah> jag har också problem med sleep
<realubot> che__: Du bör installera proprietära drivrutiner i Additional drivers. Du borde få en popup ruta som fråga om du vill installera proprietära drivrutiner.
<che__> ja
<che__> jag la in drivrutinen manuelt på gf kortet
<realubot> che__: Installera Ubuntu med nätverskabel i och uppdatera Ubuntu i Update Manager det första du gör när du loggar in första gången efter att installationen är färdig.
<che__> via asus hemsida
<realubot> che__: Ok, varför tog du den från hemsidan?
<che__> ok
<realubot> che__: Den borde dyka upp i Additional drivers.
<realubot> che__: Installera drivrutinen så istället.
<che__> visste inte om den andra va senaste
<che__> ok
<realubot> che__: Du behöver bara hämta drivrutinen från Asus sajt om det inte finns en i Additional drivers eller om den av någon anledning inte fungerar och det finns en nyare drivrutin på Asus sajt.
<che__> ok
<realubot> che__: Men som sagt, glöm inte att uppdatera Ubuntu innan du kollar i Additional drivers.
<che__> ok
<realubot> che__: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_5bdO0FMWXa8/TLCcb7d9dkI/AAAAAAAAAU4/X8d9RIrk-eM/s1600/C:%5Cfakepath%5CAdditional+Drivers_004.png
<realubot> che__: Det kan hända att det dyker upp en drivrutin till ditt wifi i Additional drivers också. Installera den då om du har problem med att få wifi:t att fungera på datorn.
<realubot> che__: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-_a8I37G99Zs/TbfBhdJDn8I/AAAAAAAAB-U/l0-Yf6DV4_c/s1600/Screenshot-2.png
<che__> ah tack
<che__> med ja tycker systemer slöar ner
<realubot> che__: Som sagt, installera (med kabel för Internet och bocka i att installera tredjepartsprogramvara och uppdateringar under installationen), uppdatera systemet (med kabel för Internet)
<che__> ok
<realubot> che__: Ok, Ubuntu är slött på min netbook så jag kör utan avancerade skrivbordseffekter men då fungerar inte Unity. Jag kör därför 10.10 på min netbook och inte Ubuntu 11.04 med det nya gränssnittet Unity.
<realubot> bbl
<che__> ok
<che__> unity vägra ja
<che__> usch
<cutgaah> hej hur hittar jag så jag i lugn och ro kan läsa den terminalliknande texten som kommer under uppstart. jag har nämligen en error jag skulle vilja undersöka.
<realubot> che__: Använd 10.10 då och gå in i Appearance och stäng av avancerade skrivbordseffekter eller använda 11.04 i Classic-läget när man loggar in och försök hitta ett sätt att stänga av avancerade skrivbordseffekter i Classic i 11.04.
<realubot> Jag måste gå nu. Lycka till!
<che__> ok
<realubot> cutgaah: Kolla med kommandot: dmesg | less
<realubot> cutgaah: Du kanske hittar det du söker där.
<realubot> cutgaah: Eller med: cat /var/log/syslog | less
<realubot> bbl
<Peyam> mmm
<Kurdistan> någon som har bra koll på kmix?
<cutgaah> nej vet inte det verkar inte vara där. Men jag vet ungefär vad jag letar efter. dels "failed to enable msi-x" och "failed to get i915 symbols" men jag har ännu inte hittat den lösning som funkar för mig så tänkte kolla om det stog nåt mer (har ASUS g53j). Sen har jag även problem med sleep men jag menar man kan ju inte lösa alla problem på en gång ^^
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Google does?
<Kurdistan> :)
<Peyam> Ska ha två omtentor
<Peyam> snart.
<Peyam> Får jag inte A på dem så hackar jag Ubuntus hemsida
<AntY_> vilken är den senaste kernel-versionen som man bör använda som vanlig användare i ubuntu?
<Peyam> http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/
<bamsefar> AntY_: Den som följer med distributionen.
<Peyam> Va trött jag  e
<Peyam> Ska nog jogga och sen exersiza
<haffe> Man måste ta i för att komma ned.
<AntY_> bamsefar: den vill ju uppdatera men uppdaterar jag allt sabbar jag grub och då bootar inte datorn. Håller på att luska ut vad det är jag ska installera manuellt för att se var felet sitter.
<Nafallo> omnomnomnomnom
<haffe> Grillfest i london?
<Nafallo> leverans fran min favorit kines ;-)
<Philip5> Nafallo: är det bara en kines som är favoit där? tänk om han slutar?!?! :O
<Nafallo> tror inte man kan saga pa nagot annat vis pa svenska?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad har du gjort för att skrämma bort dagon då??
<Philip5> Nafallo: drygade mig mest
 * Nafallo har borjat tappa kunskap om vad som ar korrekt svenska :-P
<Nafallo> apple mint och lime juice ♥
<realubot> Nafallo: Det är du och Victoria Silvstedt.
<Nafallo> omnomnom. skulle nog inte misstycka dar heller ;-)
<realubot> Silvstedt har också tappat svenskan efter några år utomlands.
<realubot> Och Maria Montazami.
<Nafallo> perfect match? ;-)
<Nafallo> iofs ska jag ju till Sverige snart...
<Nafallo> sa vad kor ni for skyddsprogram pa era androider?
<antii> Inget
<Philip5> inte jag heller
<Philip5> är rätt sparsam med att köra olika appar också
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> det dar med att kunna rensa remote verkar trevligt...
<coobra> Eldkvarn i kväll då :D
<Nafallo> hmmmm
<CasperN> hmm....HJÄLP!
<CasperN> kör texteditorn tea i mitt gnomiska ubuntu, men jag kan inte se ett skit av vad som står i dropdownmenyerna pga att textfärgen är åt hellvete fel mot mitt gnome tema
<CasperN> kan jag styra upp hur qt  ska se ut på något sätt?
<CasperN> hmm, fel av mig, det är nog en gtk variant, men skit samma, jag kan inte läsa vad spom står i menyer pga textfärgen mot bakgrundsfärgen, går detta fixa på något sätt?
<CasperN> mer än att ändra tema för hela skrivbordet dvs
<CasperN> alla andra tusentals program är skonade från detta störande fel
<burrburr> bredbandsbolagets chattsupport är förvirrad
<larsemil> vad är det jag inte förstår med curl? borde jag inte kunna skriva bara curl http://pelle.se/?kalle=false och få den att köra ta imot datat där som om det vore get?
<Peyam> har ingen aning vad du pratar om
<delhage> larsemil: funkar för mig
<larsemil> http://sswcfacemash.se/rate.php?winner=5&loser=153
<larsemil> funkar inte för mig
<Peyam> Vad är det här för ngt larsemil
<Peyam> En fråga
<Peyam> Jag har gela sinfeilds på min dator
<Peyam> och villl bränna den på skiva
<Peyam> men den är typ 30 GB
<Peyam> hur gör jag?
<Peyam> allt på en skiva?
<Peyam> man får aldrig svar
<Peyam> Hur bränner man 10000 mp3 låtar på en skiva
<Peyam> jag har sett folk göra det
<snork> bränn i mp3 format på en dvd kanske
<Peyam> NEj
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCOixGjEMLc
<snork> han bränner juh 100 låtar på en mp3 skiva bara
<Peyam> jag har sett 1000 låtar på en skiva
<Peyam> Jag svär på gud
<Peyam> jag har sett deet
<Peyam> vf skulle jag ljuga för?
<Peyam> inte kanske exakt 1000 men många
<larsemil> jag är på en ö
<Barre> larsemil: varje man är en ö
<Tanayar> Jag vet inte hur man gör, men om du lyckas skulle jag gärna vilja veta
<Tanayar> hur du gjorde
<cahoot> väldigt korta låyar
<CasperN> att jag upptäckte GMate idag..... levt hela livet utan det :(
<CasperN> men nu är jag lycklig :)
<majorna> God kväll! Står inför ett laptop-köp och inser att jag kanske åter måste börja oroa mig för linux-stöd och grafikkort. Tydligen använder NVidia "optimus"-teknologi, vilket de inte stödjer själva i Linux. Som workaround finns "bumblebee", men man får inte stöd för VDPAU (och kanske aldrig får).
<realubot> CasperN: Finns det ingen inställning för menyn i temat i .themes ?
<realubot> CasperN: Någonting styr ju menyernas färger och det är såklart kopplat till temat?
<CasperN> jo, men det är rätt i alla andra program så jag bojkottar Tea istället
<majorna> Jag hade hoppats kunna använda nvidias drivers och använda VDPAU för att dekoda film, men det kanske är omöjligt med optimus-datorer?
<CasperN> nu är gedit mitt lovechild igen <3
<realubot> majorna: SÃ¥ bumblebee fungerar inte med VDPAU?
<majorna> Nej, det verkar tyvärr inte så i nuläget.
<majorna> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/issues/16
<majorna> Ganska många (alla?) nya laptopar med nvidia-kort använder optimus-lösningen där även det integrerade grafikkortet utnyttjas.
<majorna> Jag kanske har letat dåligt, men blir lite ledsen i ögat över att utvecklingen plötsligt gått bakåt...
<majorna> Har någon nyligen skaffat en laptop och lyckats spela upp HD-video på den?
<haffe> Ar det nagon action har?
<TheG0blin> Hej igen! :) En bekant tillägnande en liten webbsida åt mitt spel:
<TheG0blin> http://termrunner.inc.se/
<Peyam> Vad är en tjej som har sex med en gay kille?
<Peyam> inte str8
<Peyam> inte bi
<Peyam> vad e hon?
<TheG0blin> Homosexuel humla = bi?
<TheG0blin> ;)
<haffe> Vad blir då en homosexuell geting?
<EAG> hon är ett till ubuntu ickerelaterad diskussionsämne? ;)
<TheG0blin> En sak till: Om man får en vägbeskrivning till Subway Sandwitch vid Ringvägen, är det då en Mac-adress? hihih
<TheG0blin> Nä förlåt! Den var dålig! hehehe :)
<Peyam> men om hon har en dildo och har sex med en gay kille
<Peyam> då e hon inte bi
<TheG0blin> Peyam: Då är hon en drömtjej :D
 * andol noterar att det är lördagskväll...
<Peyam> Vet ej. jag såg en porrscen av MISSTAG
<Peyam> och helt  plötslig var mannen på tjejen
<Peyam> me en dildo i röven
<TheG0blin> Peyam: hahaha ok
<Peyam> Funderar på hur tjejen måste känna
<Peyam> Alltå vad e hon?
<TheG0blin> Peyam: Hade hon eller han dildon?
<Peyam> hon
<Peyam> hon knullade honom i röven med en dildo
<andol> Peyam, TheG0blin: Fast seriöst, tror ni kan hitta ett bättre ställe för dylik konversation.
<TheG0blin> Peyam: hahaha ok!
<Peyam> andol: well vi slutar så fort en seriös diskussion kommer in
 * riorio fantastiskt fyllo-off-topic kanal
<TheG0blin> andol: Förlåt!
<andol> TheG0blin: Gott
<riorio> undrar varför jag blev blockerad på en annan kanal för att ha postat en länk till en youtube-video som hette "The F-word"
<andol> Peyam: Problemet är ju inte bara att det är off-topic i största allmänhet, utan även potentiellt osmakligt i en publik kanal.
<riorio> andol: jag mediterar över "potentiellt"
<TheG0blin> Kan inte någon testa mitt spel snart? Det är nog roligare än dildosar iallafall :)
<riorio> finns garanterat kanaler för sånt
<TheG0blin> Ingen av mina bekanta vet vad en terminal är (förutom en) och vill därför inte heller testa spelet.
<TheG0blin> ;)
<Peyam> kör windows
<TheG0blin> Peyam: ahaa ok :(
<Peyam> Är blondinbella singel?
<TheG0blin> Peyam: Jag försökte porta det till Windows i Fredags, men det gick inget vidare.
<gusnan> TheG0blin, download-länken ger "This Account may have reached its limit, is suspended or this domain no longer exists." - blir svårt att testa då...
<TheG0blin> gusnan: Vaa! Ska kolla. vänta
<Peyam> Hur testar man
<riorio> någon annan som begått misstaget att köra 11.04 och lyckats fixa till problemen?
<riorio> jag lyckas inte ens få tillbaka gummifönstrena
<TheG0blin> gusnan: Hmm Fungerade för en timme sedan. Kan det vara för mycket trafik?
<TheG0blin> gusnan: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e46887c8a5ee_TermRunner.tar.gz
<TheG0blin> gusnan: testa den ovan
<TheG0blin> Ska be polarn fixa den andra länken också :)
<TheG0blin> Han säger att man måste högerklicka på länken. Men det kan man ju inte veta :(  Han fixar
<Peyam> Little Brittain är underbar
<Peyam> Vet ngn några roliga kanaler?
<Peyam> VAd betyder Long time support?
<Peyam> att man få support länge?
<andol> Peyam: Att releasen stöds med paketuppdateringar under en längre tid.
<andol> Peyam: En vanlig release stöds under 1½ år, medans en LTS stöds 3 år på desktopsidan och 5 år på serversidan.
<Peyam> vf inte med längre tid
<Peyam> MÃ¥ste man uppgradera?
<andol> Jo, i regel vill man uppdatera i sådant takt att man kör en release där man fortfarande får (säkerhets)uppdateringar.
<Peyam> jag förstår inte. varför ens uppgradera när man kan uppdatera?
<Peyam> det är ju samma linux
<andol> (Misstänker starkt att vi pratar förbi varandra.)
<maxjezy> Philip5, bra fråga!
<maxjezy> han har nog kärat ner sig i en piga
<realubot> Vad är fördelen med Ubuntus versionssystem istället för rolling release?
<realubot> Fördelen med motsatsen är ju uppenbar men varför har Ubuntu ett versionssystem?
<maxjezy> versionssystemet bygger på versioner som gör att man lätt vet vilken version man har
<Peyam> Är det olagligt att ladda ner porr?
<Peyam> Hur mkt laddar ni ner? Jag har typ 200 filmer
<nundos> hej folk
<nundos> har ett helvete med ubuntu
<maxjezy> Peyam, det är nog olagligt om du inte har rätten från upphovsmannen att göra så
<maxjezy> nundos, det var tråkigt att höra, vad är det som går åt skogen?
<nundos> maxjezy: jag kan inte installera vissa program
<nundos> blir hela tiden varnad om "broken packages"
<nundos> kört både via terminalen och ubuntu dlc
<nundos> men visst
<nundos> jag är en n00b. installera ubuntu för första gånge idag
<nundos> :)
<nundos> ett program som jag verkligen behöver är vlc, klassiska vlc som alltid funkar annars
<nundos> laddade ner det från deras sida med det funkade inte heller
<nundos> jag kör ubuntu som vm genom virtualbox, leopard os är min host.
<nundos> mac alltså
<nundos> någon som har något tricks?
<maxjezy> avvakta lite så kommer det nog något tricks snart
<nundos> nice :)
<nundos> maxjezy: har du kört ubuntu/linux länge?
<maxjezy> nundos, ja i några år
<TheG0blin> gusnan: Fick du igång spelet?
<gusnan> TheG0blin, Jajamen! Hann dock inte testa så mycket tyvärr.
<TheG0blin> gusnan: Härligt! Du får skriva sen vad du tyckte :)
<realubot> nundos: Hm.
<realubot> nundos: Det är ju lite konstigt det där.
<realubot> nundos: Vilka program har du mer problem med än vlc?
<Peyam> haha har du fortfarande problem med VLC
<Peyam> hahaha
<Peyam> Ska du göra en sån där vlc nätverk hemma?
<nundos> realubot: ja nu var jag här igen. det mesta går inte att ladda ner och installera via ubuntus dlc.
<realubot> nundos: Posta länk till sidan på vlc där du laddade ner det.
<nundos> ok
<realubot> nundos: Jaha. Du har alltså testat betydligt fler program än just vlc då?
<nundos> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/VLC-2608.shtml
<nundos> nja inte i överflöd men sen sist vi snacka ja absolut
<nundos> mycket alerts om "borken packages"
<nundos> eller att det saknas annan mjukvara för att kunna installera
<realubot> nundos: Du tog deb där va?
<realubot> nundos: Kör det här i Terminalen: lsb_release -r; apt-cache policy vlc | grep "Installed"
<realubot> och posta reslutatet här.
<nundos> det vet jag faktiskt inte men har förstått att det är den typen av installionsfiler som ubuntu gillar
<realubot> nundos: Jo, men du fick upp en ruta när du klickade på filen som frågade om du ville installera?
<nundos> fast nu klicka jag på länken och kom vidare till vlc hemsida där det står vad jag ska göra
<nundos> kollar det först
<realubot> nundos: Ja, precis.
<realubot> nundos: Jag såg också att man kom till VLCs sida så hur gjorde du då?
<realubot> nundos: Det som står där har vi redan provat.
<realubot> nundos: Kör det här: lsb_release -r; apt-cache policy vlc | grep "Installed"
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser vi om du har VLC installerat.
<realubot> Det borde du få reda på om du har installerat från en deb-fil.
<realubot> nundos: Testa det här också:
<realubot> sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get update
<realubot> Det ska vara: sudo apt-get clean i början och inte autoclean.
<realubot> sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get update
<realubot> Därfefter tror jag att det fungerar med: sudo apt-get install vlc
<nundos>   Installed: (none)
<realubot> mm, men kör kommandona nu.
<nundos> när jag körde : lsb_release -r; apt-cache policy vlc | grep "Installed"
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<realubot> Kör hela den raden i Terminalen och svara J eller Y om du får någon fråga.
<UbuntuFTW> hallå
<realubot> UbuntuFTW: Hej hej.
<UbuntuFTW> hej ger du support på installations problem
<realubot> Öh?
<CasperN> jadu...
<nundos> realubot: såg du mitt senaste ?
<realubot> Uh?
<Peyam> bsack
<Peyam> fick virus på min windows
<Peyam> jävla virus
<Peyam> installerade youtube downloader
<x_link> Peyam: =(
<x_link> Inget antivirusprogram på din Windows-burk eller?
<Peyam> jo.. men det verkar  inte fungera
<Peyam> går inte att starta
<maxjezy> någon som har android och ubuntu?
<maxjezy> jag får inte över filer från telefon till dator via bluetooth
 * Silasle räcker upp handen
<x_link> Silasle: Vilken har du?
<Silasle> Dock bara dator utan bluetooth
<Silasle> Så där kan jag inte hjälpa dig
<maxjezy> du använder sladden då?
<Silasle> Mest via dropbox ;)
<maxjezy> är det inte segt om det har att göra med videofiler?
<Silasle> Men för stora filer sladd eller minneskortsläsare
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> jag får ta fram sladden
<x_link> maxjezy: Vilken Android har du?
<Silasle> bluetooth är väl också rätt segt!?
<maxjezy> x_link,  samsung galaxy S i9000
<maxjezy> hittar fan inte sladden
<x_link> Okej
<maxjezy> telefonen säger "filen skickades inte"
<maxjezy> ingen mer info
<maxjezy> wtf
<Silasle> Lyckades krasha ubuntu-installern :o
<maxjezy> verkar som jag inte har rättigheter att se filerna
<maxjezy> utan bara mappar
<maxjezy> på androiden
<maxjezy> via datorn
<maxjezy> över bluetooth
<maxjezy> how come?
<Silasle> Filrättigheter, alltid dessa rättigheter.
<Silasle> Störde mig enormt på dem när jag fixade hemmaservern
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-14
<delhage> ständigt denne Vessla
<maxjezy> hittade sladden
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> :)
<dataviruset> jag tror jag blir galen. vad heter det när man är överförsiktig, rädd för att exponera sig för allmänheten, etc etc? ett ord
<dataviruset> det är verkligen överdrivet, att man är rädd för att synas på foton, vad som helst :p
<Linda^> BLYG?
<maxjezy> paranoid?
<Linda^> hemlig!
<Linda^> anonym
<maxjezy> sctizofren
<Linda^> töntig
<Linda^> :(
<maxjezy> åt precis en capriciosa
<maxjezy> snart en mexicana
<dataviruset> paranoid, där hade vi det. TACK!
<Linda^> fniss
<lgp> hej
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Morrn
<haffe> Morgon!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Fint väder idag med
<haffe> Det ser mest mulet ut.
<maxjezy> stålande solsken över himlavalvet
<Screedo> god morgon
<maxjezy> så här ser det ut utanför mitt fönster just nu
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dammagrus
<Stirner> Kanalen!!! =)
<TheG0blin> gusnan: Det var en bugg i spelet på "båt leveln" som gjorde att man inte kunde gå vidare fast man hade tagit alla mynten.
<TheG0blin> Har laddat upp en ny version som fungerar bra nu :)
<haffe> Vad är detta för ett spel?
<TheG0blin> Min dotter fick provspela, och nu vill hon ha Linux så att hon kan spela mer. hehehe :)
<TheG0blin> haffe: Jag knopade ihop ett spel för några år sedan, och nu har jag börjat pilla med det igen.
<TheG0blin> Vänta ska fixa en länk :)
<haffe> Oh.
<haffe> 1) Göra spel.
<haffe> 2) Göra minecraft 2
<haffe> 3) ????
<haffe> 4) Profit
<TheG0blin> haffe: En bekant har gjort en sida åt mig :) http://www.termrunner.inc.se/
<TheG0blin> haffe: hehehe nä ett "terminal spel"
<TheG0blin> haffe: Igentligen ska jag väl inte göra spel i min ålder, men jag är väl lite skadad sen C64 tiden ;)
<haffe> TheG0blin: Vet du hur gamla Carmack och hans gäng är?
<TheG0blin> haffe: nej
<haffe> Carmack är 40.
<haffe> John Romero är 43.
<TheG0blin> haffe: Oj ok! hehehe jag är 35 :)
<TheG0blin> Då behöver jag inte skämmas kanske :)
<TheG0blin> Om det finns någon lika nördig som mig, och har mycket fritid (har inte jag) så skulle det vara kul om man fick lite hjälp med att tillverka banor.
<TheG0blin> Det är superlätt att göra banor. Bara att använda typ Gedit eller wim och göra lite stegar mm, med hjälp av vanliga tecken som: |-| _ osv
<maxjezy> varför lägga ner energi på ett sånt spel
<TheG0blin> maxjezy: Ja du, bra fråga :)
<maxjezy> jag dissar inte
<maxjezy> tänker bara att du borde göra ett bättre spel istället
<TheG0blin> maxjezy: jag förstår :)
<TheG0blin> maxjezy: Jaha, nej det har jag inte tid med. TermRunner var ju nästan klart, så det var bara att lägga till lite.
<TheG0blin> maxjezy: Fick mail från någon it-snubbe från Tysklan som tydligen lirar mitt spel på jobbet :) Han hade tröttnat på Moonbuggy och dom andra spelen
<haffe> xjump.
<maxjezy> TheG0blin, han får dig att jobba vidare på det?
<maxjezy> :)
<TheG0blin> Han jobbar tydligen bara i terminalen, så det passar ju bra ::D
<Guest66847> vikken är bästa torrents klienten
<TheG0blin> Guest66847: rtorrent
<maxjezy> Guest66847, deluge
<TheG0blin> maxjezy: hehehe
<Guest66847> ok
<Guest66847> för transmisson fixar allt snor seg
<maxjezy> TheG0blin, du kan inte tänka dig göra iphone och android spel?
<Guest66847> drar jag via sunet tp får jag 00
<TheG0blin> Guest66847: HÃ¥ller med :)
<Guest66847> 600
<TheG0blin> maxjezy: Jo jag har tittat lite på det, och det verkar ju hyffsat enkelt och inte så tidskrävande
<Silasle> Röstar på deluge, men transmission funkar bra det med, för mig iallafall ;)
<Guest66847> nånsom kör asus 1215b med linux d :P
<TheG0blin> strax tbx
<Guest66847> hah askumt
<Guest66847> kan trans,isson spärra hastighet :P
<Guest66847> delube gick i alla fall upp till 700
<Guest66847> transmisson 40 k max
<Silasle> Kolla att du inte ställt in nån lägre hastighet
<Guest66847> har jag ikke
<Guest66847> ah nu gick de ner i gen
<Guest66847> undra om om de låser mobile bradbandet då
<Silasle> Borde de väl inte göra...
<Guest66847> ok
<Silasle> Så länge du inte har nån begränsning på antalet GB
<Guest66847> de gick upp i 700 sen gick de ner till 40 k nu
<Silasle> Skumt :p
<Guest66847> japp :P
<Guest66847> har max tekning med :P
<Silasle> Testa med speedtest.net
<Guest66847> ok
<haffe> Hej. En snabb fundering. Jag har en kubuntudator som jag tänkte förse med en större hårddisk. Är det bara att dela den nya hårddisken i två delar, installera kubuntu på den ena paritionen, och därefter kopiera över home till den andra paritionen?
<frankbooth> Du byter alltså ut hårddisken helt och hållet? I så fall låter det du säger inte så tokigt?
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Jag tänker byta ut den.
<frankbooth> Du kan även göra backup på installerade paket i Synaptic om det behövs/underlättar
<frankbooth> Men home räcker väll oftast.
<haffe> Ok, tackar.
<phnom> Någon som vet hur man kan byta ut metacity på ett "snyggt" sätt? Just nu har jag ett script i autostart som dödar metacity och startar i3 istället...
<salmiak> phnom: ja det låter lite som att gå runt problemet istället för att fixa det ja,,,
<gusnan> phnom, Räcker det inte att spara sessionen när du loggar ut för att göra det? Har inte gjort nåt sånt på länge dock.
<phnom> gusnan: Kanske, tänkte om man kunde lägga in det som ett val i menyn när man loggar in, men det gick inget vidare =/
<salmiak> isn't metacity started from somewhere? I guess something in /etc/ or?
<salmiak> jag justerade en fil /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/google.xml (så sökningen blir som jag vill ha den), vilket funkade finfint, men efter omstart av datorn så har nånting i systemet återställt det till den gamla dåliga ursprungsversionen.... vad är det som händer? och hur hindrar jag det?
<salmiak> jag tycker inte filer i /etc/ borde bli ändrade utan att jag okejar med password nångång väl?
<phnom> salmiak: Nä, det är (ska vara) root som äger de filerna
<salmiak> mm... en ls -alF säger -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2183 2011-08-14 14:16 /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/google.xml
<namratiug> Hey?
<namratiug> hur funkar de här igentligen??
<salmiak> jag kanske ska ta bort skrivrättigheter för root efter att jag ändrat filen :-)
<namratiug> hmm ? xD
<namratiug> fattar itne
<salmiak> hej namratiug, funkar vad? linux, ubuntu eller irc chat?
<Dynamit> Ubuntu är en Linux distb.
<namratiug> hmm först fatta jag inte chatten men okej, jo de ee såhär att jag vill börja med ubuntu och tänker lite på de här med filssytem
<namratiug> jag har en hårddisk med filmer o skit men jag har windows och kan jag använda den då om jag byter till ubuntu?
<Dynamit> ext2 ext 3 ext4 eller vad menar du?
<salmiak> innerst inne fungerar Världen inte egentligen, men den bryr sig inte så mycket om det, så den rullar på ändå ;-)
<Dynamit> om du undrar om ntfs kan läsas utav Linux så ja
<namratiug> okej nice
<namratiug> och vad ee smartast köra både windows eller bara ubuntu?
<Dynamit> men jag rekomenderar inte att du installerar ubuntu på samma fysiska hdd som windows om du ska ha kvar det
<Markslap> Det fungerar fint.
<Markslap> Inte samma partion bara.
<salmiak> namratiug: enklaste (för windowsanvändningens skull) är väl att du behåller filmerna och fotona och sånnt på din vanliga windows (NTFS) partition, även om du iofs kan få windows att förstå ext iockså om du verkligen vill
<Dynamit> funkar ja
<Dynamit> men rekomenderar det nej
<Markslap> Pga.?
<namratiug> okej vänta lite så ska jag kolla mina partitioner osv
<Markslap> Jag kör Ubuntu på en partition och Windows på andra.
<Dynamit> varför ja låt mig se går något åt helvete förlorar man båda OS
<Dynamit> hm e man inte 100% på vad man gör så förlorar man det man trodde skulle vara kvar
<Markslap> Uh, ja.
<Dynamit> kan fortsätta
<Markslap> Men har man en laptop så är det inte mycket till val. :P
<Dynamit> jo
<Dynamit> man ber M$ göra något emot sig själv
<Markslap> Lägg ner.
<namratiug> okej då äre så att jag har 2 diskar i min bärbara varav en ee OSet på och den andra lite filer, och sedan har jag en extern med filmer och sånt, låt säga att jag installerar ubuntu på OS hårddisken, kan ajg då använda den andra disken liksom kolla saker o sånt där med ?
<Markslap> Men förutom riskerna med att en hårddisk kan gå sönder så finns det inget som skulle kunna orsaka problem mellan diskarna. :P
<Markslap> namratiug: ja.
<namratiug> okej ncie :D.
<salmiak> jag kör iaf så att jag har windowsXP på första partitionen och sen en stor ntfs-partition för foton och filmer och downloads och sånnt och sen en linux-partition för ubuntu. funkar finfint
<namratiug> hmm hur gör jag då för just nu atm installerar jag wubi
<Maxjiiiiiizy> ;)
<namratiug> men då ska jag avbryta de och installera direkt 11.04 ?
<Dynamit> wubi försämrar prestandan mycket
<Dynamit> i ubuntu
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Inte mycket
<namratiug> okej så jag avbryter de och installerar ubuntu clean liksom 11.04
<namratiug> ???
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Testa först med wubi
<Dynamit> inte mycket jag märker stor skillnad i alla fall. men det är en fråga om vad man vill ha
<namratiug> okej
<salmiak> wubi... hmm... det är det där när man inte gör en egen partition för linuxet va utan den gör en stor fil på windows-partitionen som sen linux lever i va? är väl väl trevligt om man inte törs partitionera men.... tjae...
<Dynamit> jag ska alltid ha max prestanda ur datorn
<Dynamit> ja wubi gör en virtuell hdd i win
<Markslap> Jag har hellre högre säkerhet.
<namratiug> mm jag valde maximum 30 gb
<Dynamit> och man slipper göra partitionen
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Det är smidigt
<Dynamit> säkerhet
<Dynamit> då ska du inte ha m$
<Bonds> tips på anteckningar vid möten/presentationer. Just nu använder jag en asus eee 901, (mkt liten) för anteckningar, sen en annan laptop för att visa saker. Går det att lösa på bättre sätt? Vanligaste är att jag diskuterar/presenterar webbplatser som jag gjort.
<Markslap> Har jag sagt det?
<Markslap> Dynamit: Sen har jag inte så mycket till val med Microsoft. :P
<Dynamit> det har man alltid man kan alltid hitta sätt att slippa dem
<Markslap> Nej.
<Dynamit> joo då
<Markslap> Jobbdator kallas det.
<Dynamit> tro mig vill man kan man
<Markslap> Hur då?
<Markslap> :)
<salmiak> Det vore ju nice om det var lätt att av-wubifiera sin wubi-installation senare? så nybörjare som inte vet om de vill ha linux alls kan börja med wubi och sen när de bestämt få det automatiskt omgjort som riktiga partitioner?
<namratiug> fan asså de här wubi fuckar upp stannar på mindre än hälften
<namratiug> jäbla skit
<Dynamit> beror på vad som ska göras
<Dynamit> jag vet inte om folk som har haft problem med wubi dem få jag vet har anv. det
<namratiug> nu fan avbryter jag denna wubi
<namratiug> fan asså segt som helvete
<Dynamit> hahaha då ska du se när det arbetar när man startar OS
<namratiug> men okej nu hur ska jag göra för att installera ubuntu clean
<namratiug> ????
<Markslap> Dynamit: Jobbdator som sagt, kör ett ärendehanteringssystem, Cisco VPN, Internet Explorer (som måste ha Windows identifieringsgrejs) och även för att kunna koppla upp sig mot WLAN:et och LAN:et på jobbet så krävs en SmartCardlösning.
<Markslap> Dynamit: Glhf.
<namratiug> HALLLÅÅÅÅÅ
<salmiak> kan man lämna in idén om automatiskt av-wubifiering nånstanns, föresten? fast det kanske finns redan, jag kör ju 10.04
<Dynamit> jag pratar i telen
<namratiug> kan ngn svara ?
<namratiug> eller hur fan funkar detta
<salmiak> Appropå windows så undrar jag hur långt de har kommit med ReactOS numera... vore ju trevligt att bara ha opensource
<salmiak> namratiug: installera vanligt utan wubi?
<namratiug> mm utan wubi
<Dynamit> cisco vpn funkar vist i ubuntu
<Dynamit> IE går att anv. i wine
<Markslap> Mm, det är inte problemet.
<Dynamit> smartcard finns alltid att tillgå på ena eller andra sättet
<Markslap> Det är inget fysiskt smartcard.
<salmiak> namratiug: man startar datorn från ubuntu-cdn och så väljer man installera (ikon på skrivbordet vill jag minnas) och så småningom frånar den om var man ska installera och då vill jag minnas det finns en möjlighet (är det i "Avancerat" kanske?) att krympa windowspartitionen så man kan göra en ny linuxpartition efter.
<Markslap> Dynamit: Det är i stället för att komma åt WLANet med ett lösenord så har den någon inbyggd lösning i Windows.
<Dynamit> ja och du menar
<salmiak> Jag har för mig jag har sett en websida med screenshots på hela installationen nånstanns.... och/eller om det var en youtube-video
<Dynamit> att det går inte fixa i Linux distb.?
<Markslap> Jag tvekar på det.
<Dynamit> då vet du inte friheten i Linux
<Markslap> Jo
<namratiug> hmm okej men jag tänkte blåsa windows och bara köra linux
<Dynamit> frågan är bara hur mycket man får jobba för att det ska funka
<Markslap> Mm, och om det är värt mödan. :P
<Markslap> Vilket jag tvekar starkt på.
<namratiug> men då är det väll bara att välja den partitionen som windows ee på nu och installera linux på den
<Dynamit> allt är värt för att slippa m$
<Markslap> nä
<Markslap> *nix har sina fördelar och nackdelar, samtidigt som Windows har det.
<Dynamit> största med win är att det är win
<salmiak> namratiug: aha ja då är det ännu enklare om du vill ta bort hela windows (och alla filer du har). det finns ett alternativ för det i installationen
<Dynamit> dem har aldrig fått en spänn av mig som jag inte har varit tvingat för att få datorn
<Markslap> Samma här.
<Dynamit> jag blåser skiten ur dem
<Barre> s/dem/de/
<Markslap> Men jag var också sådär tidigare. :)
<salmiak> tänk bara på att spara viktiga filer (webläsarbokmärken?) på ett usb-minne nånstanns först då
<Dynamit> du skulle bara veta hur många Xp kopior jag har
<Markslap> Grattis.
<Dynamit> hahahaha kan inte räkna alla verisonerna
<Markslap> Vill du ha en kaka?
<Dynamit> och inte betalt en spänn
<namratiug> okej nice hmm då är det ett till problem jag har ingen skiva... hur gör jag och jag har usb minnen....?
<Dynamit> finns program
<Dynamit> för att hjälpa dig
<delhage> Barre: helt riktigt, jag blir också tokig på sånt
<salmiak> namratiug: ska funka bra att starta från ett usb-minne ja.
<namratiug> okej nice
<namratiug> btw funkar alla program i linux ochså??
<namratiug> och vilken version eee bäst av linux ?
<Barre> delhage, mmmm
<Dynamit> nja funkar gör dem hur bra var en annan sak
<Dynamit> vilken distb. som är bäst är en smak sak
<salmiak> namratiug: "alla" program? jag är nästan bombsöker på att mina gamla Amiga-program inte funkar i linux (ja inte utan att jag installerar en emulator först iaf)
<Dynamit> amiga funkar inte i moderna win heller
<Dynamit> utan emulator
<Dynamit> :P'
<namratiug> aha okej jag tänkte liksom på vanliga typ itunes, spotify XBMC och sånt...
<salmiak> namratiug: bäst och bäst.... tjae du om du frågar mej så är ubuntu10.04 bäst... eller kanske linuxMint motsvarande 10.04 :-D
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> det gör dem
<Dynamit> 10.04 sten ålder ju
<Dynamit> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<namratiug> så de ee 11.04
<Dynamit> gör usb minne till "live cd"
<Dynamit> som gäller just nu ja
<salmiak> den websidan ska jag komma ihåg!
<Dynamit> det är för win
<Dynamit> men finns liknande för Linux
<namratiug> okej nice så de ee den jag använda för att göra live cdn
<Dynamit> i win ja
<namratiug> aa okej nu fattar jag, jag måste ju ladda ner linux ochså
<salmiak> jupps.
<salmiak> hade ju varit trevligt om usb-skaparen kunde ladda hem iso-filen också :-)
<namratiug> mm
<namratiug> ^^
<namratiug> hmm varfrö ska man egentligen byta till linux?
<Barre> för att det är roligt, intressanr, bra, kreativt och kostnadseffektivt
<Dynamit> varför man gör vad man vill
<namratiug> hmm :D
<namratiug> mm jag ee lite trött på windows...
<namratiug> har dock inte kommit på tanken innan att testa linux men here we go :D
<Dynamit> snabbare start om man har mycket som startar upp i början en win
<Barre> gå inte till linux för att du tycker windows är dåligt, gör det för att du tycker linux är bättre. kör dualboot tills du är övertygad
<namratiug> nae jag skiter i windows o kör linux ;)
<namratiug> orka dualboot...
<Barre> k
<Dynamit> orka win
<namratiug> mm
<namratiug> haha just nu kör jag dessutom pirat win 7 så de ser fördjävligt ut med ingen bakrund och fuckade fel meddelande ;)
<namratiug> xD
<Dynamit> namratiug: ska du anv. xbmc i ubuntu 11.04 så är det lite lätt pillande
<Dynamit> min win7 kopia har dem aldrig märkt
<Dynamit> och kommer aldrig märka
<namratiug> nice
<Dynamit> så länge dem inte ska banna en hel dator tillverkare
<Dynamit> hahahahaha
<Barre> s/dem/de/
<namratiug> aja mm jag tänkte använda XBMC i 11.04
<Dynamit> men i x64
<Dynamit> ?
<namratiug> men vad äre jag behöver göra isåfall ?
<Markslap> s/dator tillverkare/datortillverkare/
<namratiug> eller 64 bit
<Dynamit> anv. unstabel bibloteket
<Barre> :-)
<Markslap> s/så länge/Sålänge/
<Dynamit> x64 = 64-bit
<Markslap> Barre: När vi ändå håller på.
<namratiug> aha
<namratiug> nice
<namratiug> ibland lite noob...
<Dynamit> kan hjälpa dig mer snart
<Dynamit> pratar i telen igen
<namratiug> göttt :D
<Dynamit> har gjort install skript för bankid och det för jag inte orkar skriva in det manuellt
<Dynamit> hehehe
<Barre> markslap. u go .... personligen är jag extremt allergisk mot de,dem fel. jobbigare än särskrivningar tycker jag
<Markslap> Okej.
<Markslap> Jag rycker mest över särskrivningar och speciellt grammatiska felskrivningar.
<Markslap> "Ta självmord"
<Markslap> T.ex.
<Barre> begå...
<Markslap> Precis.
<Barre> ta sitt liv men inte ta självmord
<Markslap> Får ryck när jag ser folk skriva fel. :P
<Markslap> Och det där är ett vanligt misstag.
<Barre> hehe... dagens I-landsproblem :-)
<Markslap> Mm. :)
<phnom> Dynamit: Gife script kthx? Har inte lyckats få firefox-pluginen att hitta mitt cert =/
<Dynamit> vänta så hjälper jag snart
<Dynamit> tele
<Barre> sitter i en dansk skitby där allt är stängt.... fi fän...
<Bonds> Barre: haha dom helgar vilodagen där
<phnom> Barre: Är du också i Lund? ;)
<namratiug> hah fan jag sitter i costa rica med segt internet ;)
<Barre> Bonds, det verkar som det....
<Dynamit> phnom som jag skrev i pm vad för cert pratar vi om
<Bonds> namratiug: på tal om utomlands, vilket är trevligaste staden att jobba i. Tänker mig co-working space nånstans, typ "jobb/se sig om" samtidigt =)
<Barre> phnom, hahahha.... nej... lite längre söder än så
<namratiug> hmm asså san paolo ee fett ncie :D
<namratiug> i brasilien*
<phnom> Dynamit: Ah, såg inte. Nordeas e-leg är det jag har. Bankid kör, firefox pluginen snurrar gång som den ska men den hittar inte e-leget
<Dynamit> det är normalt
<Dynamit> vänta så ska jag skriva hur det ska lösa sig
<Dynamit> men du måste importera leg ifrån win maskin tyvär
<phnom> Dynamit: Det är gjort. Allt är klart, den hittar inte leget bara
<Dynamit> sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/local/lib/personal/libplugins.so
<Dynamit> har du gjort det?
<phnom> Jupp
<Dynamit> så den syns i about:plugins
<phnom> Japp
<namratiug> bonds: eller så åker du till guanacaste här i costa rica också fett nice :D
<Dynamit> hm
<Dynamit> och leg var importerat
<phnom> Mm
<Dynamit> den syns i bankid GUI?
<phnom> Yes =)
<Dynamit> men servern märker inte av att bankid är installerat
<Dynamit> ?
<phnom> Pluginen hittar inte leget, det finns inget leg att välja när rutan som frågar om lösenord poppar upp.
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> skumt
<Dynamit> det ska funka
<Dynamit> visserligen har jag swedbank men filen ska vara uppbygd på samma sätt
<namratiug> dynamit: hur ska jag göra nu då med XBMC ?
<Dynamit> vänta
<Dynamit> ska ta fram det
<namratiug> sure...
<Dynamit> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/unstable
<Dynamit> sudo apt-get update
<Dynamit> sudo apt-get --yes install xbmc
<phnom> Dynamit: Jo, det borde ju fungera... Vad är det ditt script gör exakt?
<Dynamit> installerar och skriver kommandorna själv
<phnom> Dynamit: Vilken version av Fx kör di?
<Dynamit> så man slipper göra det
<Dynamit> FF menar du?
<namratiug> hmm förstod inte riktigt vad jag ska göra :P
<Dynamit> ff
<Dynamit> ta det jag skrev
<Dynamit> och skriv in det i terminalen
<namratiug> okej
<Dynamit> så läggs ppa till och installera av sig själv
<Dynamit> FF 5.0
<namratiug> vad ee terminalen? :S
<Dynamit> alt+f2
<Dynamit> sök sedan terminal
<Dynamit> om du kör med unity vill säga
<namratiug> unity?
<Dynamit> borde vara samma för att få den att starta terminalen i vanliga
<Dynamit> grafik utseende
<Barre> delhage, du ska inte ut och resa snart igen?
<namratiug> aha nae jag kör night
<Dynamit> tror det är ändå terminal för att starta terminalen
<Dynamit> eller tror har för mig
<delhage> Barre: kom precis hem från en vecka på Kreta
<namratiug> mhm så jag skriver in de när jag har startat XBMC
<delhage> Barre: är du i Danmark?
<Barre> delhage, semester eller jobb?
<Dynamit> då har du installerat den redan
<Dynamit> kommandorna ska in i terminalen
<Dynamit> för att installera xbmc
<delhage> Barre: semester
<Barre> Delhage, ja.... en vecka kurs i dk
<Dynamit> blir lättare att skriva i pm
<delhage> Barre: fick en förfrågan om att åka till Kent,UK nästa vecka, men kan inte då
<namratiug> aha men var ska jag skriva in de, det händer inget när jag trycker alt + f2
<delhage> Barre: kurs i?
<Dynamit> hm hade för mig det fanns det kommandot
<Dynamit> men gå i arkiv eller vad det heter (dåligt minne)
<Dynamit> sedan gå till tillbehör
<namratiug> men är det i linux ?
<Dynamit> så ser du terminal
<Dynamit> ja
 * delhage har uppskrubbade knän och händer
<namratiug> men jag har ju inte installerat linux än, håller på att ladda ner de fortfarande....
<Dynamit> ok. van att det tar typ 3min.
<Barre> delhage, i redhat... gjorde ett prakrtiskt prov och de sa att den som lärt mig RH inte kan nått... närå :-)  i Virtual Storage Platform.. våt enterpriselösning..
<Dynamit> <--- 100/100 och tar ner OS via torrent
<delhage> Barre: oki ;)
<namratiug> dynamit; mm jag med men nu är jag i costa rica och det går inte så fort....
<delhage> Barre: vad är u-landsaktigt då?
<Dynamit> annars så gör du en text fil och skriver in texten och innan så låter du det stå #!/bin/bash sedan kommandorna
<Dynamit> och döper text filen till apa.sh och kör filen
<Dynamit> så körs kommandorna
<Barre> delhage, vad är I-land?  de är fyfan inte kloka någon av dem.... inget, och jag menar INGET ärnöppet för att det är söndag.... tillochmed bankomaten var stängd på söndagar!?!?!?
<Dynamit> namratiug ska jag göra en sh fil med kommandorna som du kan ta ner ifrån mig?
<delhage> Barre: åh fan? är du i nån liten håla?
<namratiug> gärna :D
<Barre> delhage, Vedbaek.... strax utanför köpenhamn (3 mil tror jag)
<Dynamit> hur går det med BankId?
<delhage> Barre: ok
 * delhage har semester ytterligare några veckor
<Dynamit> nu ska jag åka iväg ett tag
<Dynamit> eller nu väldigt snart
<namratiug> filen då?
<Dynamit> du vill ha den jag fick aldrig svar
<Dynamit> men jag gör den det går fort
<namratiug> jag svarade ;) men nice :D
<Dynamit> såg inte det i alla fall men ok
<Dynamit> jag gör den nu
<namratiug> nice
<Dynamit> snart så ska bara ladda upp den
<namratiug> gött
<Dynamit> ska jag se till att den installerar BankId också?
<namratiug> va?
<Dynamit> eftersom du inte vet vad det är anv. du det inte.
<namratiug> BankId?
<namratiug> nae skit i de ;)
<namratiug> xD
<Dynamit> elektronisk leg
<namratiug> aa aja nae men skit i de ;)
<TuVoR> =)
<Dynamit> pm namratiug
<namratiug> va`?
<Dynamit> du har privat meddelande
<Dynamit> med url
<namratiug> var kan ajg se de ? :S
<Dynamit> beror på vilken irc klient du har
<namratiug> ingen aning...
<Dynamit>  http://rar-network.se/annat/
<Dynamit>  filen heter xbmc.Ubuntu.11.04_x64.sh
<Dynamit>  och för att du inte ska se att den är skadlig så högerklicka på den och välj öppna med textredigerare
<Dynamit> såg du länk nu när jag skrev i main?
<namratiug> japp jag har filen :D
<phnom> Dynamit: HAr inte försökt nåt med bankid't, tänkte att du skulle ha någon lösning på det eftersom du fått det att funka ;)
<namratiug> och sedan när jag har ubuntu dubbelklickar jag bara på filen eller så skare funka? :P
<Dynamit> sudo cp libplugins.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Dynamit> sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/local/lib/personal/libplugins.so
<Dynamit> ja det ska det göra
<Dynamit> men kan hända att du får tillåta att den ska köras som program
<Dynamit> men tvivlar på det
<namratiug> nice tack som fan för hjälpen
<Dynamit> sls
<Dynamit> phnom har du sätt pm?
<Bonds> namratiug: men har du semester eller jobbar du på distans?
<Bonds> eller båda =)
<namratiug> lite som jag vill... flexar lite ;)
<Dynamit> ska åka bort ett litet tag nu men sköt om er. namratiug hör av dig om hur det går, och jag hjälper gärna till om jag kan
<Bonds> namratiug: eget bolag?
<namratiug> mm visst nu har jag laddat ner de så nu ska vi se hur de går jag kommer in igen om de ee ngt ;)
<namratiug> nae...
<namratiug> kör nu på lite del jobb
<namratiug> tar de mest lugnt
<Bonds> namratiug: Jobbar du distans mot olika vpser osv?
<namratiug> alltså just nu atm har jag inte jobb
<namratiug> jag semestrar här i costa rica och ska sedan hitta ngt i ngn stad...
<Bonds> namratiug: då förstår jag =)
<namratiug> vad har du tänkt dig? pepp på att jobba utomlands?
<namratiug> hmm  nu ska jag installera linux vi höres om ett tag ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> vad händer här idag då?
<TuVoR> inget... =/
 * phnom skriver gnome-applet
<amelia> ungefär som här då... installerar kvm för att fixa en virtuell burk och försöker undvika att somna.
<Screedo> godkväll alla.
<Philip5> Screedo: god kväll
<Albert_Einstein> yo
<Albert_Einstein> in wonder a thingy here
<Albert_Einstein> i am thinkin of setting up my own seedbox, and wonder if there are a guide to do this..
<madbear> Philip5: midnattsloppet no yes?
<realubot> Varför fungerade det inte att koppla upp sig mot en router trådlöst när WPA2 var påslaget men när nätverket var oskyddat? Och varför fungerar det även när WPA2 slås på igen utan att någon annan förändring har gjort på routern?
<realubot> WPA2 (wifi funger ej) -> oskyddat -> WPA2 (wifi fungerar) ?
<Silasle> realubot: Vilken router?
<realubot> Silasle: Nja, det är Comhems "kabelmodem". Jag vet inte vad det är för router/modem.
<realubot> Jag är bara förvånad över att problemet löste sig av att stänga av WPA2 och slå på WPA2 igen.
<realubot> :S
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Jag hör inget from min dator
<Peyam> varför?
<Peyam> kan ngn hjälpa
<Peyam> det står högtalarikonen med tre sträck efter den
<Richiie> är det någon som vet vilka grafikorts drivrutiner man får per Default vid en Ubuntu 10.04 Installation ?
<Richiie> om man har ett ATI kort, är det vesa drivers som är standard då ?
<Peyam> Kan ngn säga vf jag inte kan höra ngt från datorn?
<haffe> TÃ¥lamod som en 2Ã¥ring.
<delhage> med tanke på hans språk så gissar jag att han är en 2-åring
<haffe> Det vet jag inte.
<haffe> Han lyckas faktiskt skriva väldigt sammanhängande diskussioner ganska ofta.
<delhage> ok
<Philip5> madbear: nope, ingen utmaning men det skulle vara för själva grejen då
<Philip5> madbear: du då?
<Philip5> purity^: har du uppdaterat din sensation till 2.3.4 än då?
<Dynamit> hur går det för alla då?
<Nafallo> Philip5: versionsnummersfanatiker!!
 * Nafallo ska nog slappa nagon programvara med sa manga siffror att Philip5 blir sparkad fran servern...
<Philip5> :P
<gorgo> gott med avslagen cola
<Dynamit> fy tusan avslagen cola smakar pyton
<delhage> mm
<Dynamit> undrar om jag ska installera KDE bara för att
<Nafallo> bara for att vad? ma illa?
<Dynamit> nej bara för att sticka ut
<Dynamit> försöker hitta Remotejoy för Linux men verkar inte hitta någon
<delhage> tror ingen kommer märka det
<haffe> Dynamit: Kör Xmonad.
<delhage> ratpoison
<peppis> Någon som kan hjälpa mig med samba, så jag kan lyssna på musik igen
<Dynamit> ska vara bara vara tuta och köra
<Dynamit> men säg vad du har för problem
 * delhage minns att han lyssnade på musik långt innan samba fanns
<delhage> eller personliga datorer öht
<gorgo> men gott som bara den för magen
<peppis> Undrar varför jag inte kan komma åt de i de på win dator eller  tvärtt om
<Nafallo> delhage: men var det samba du lyssnade pa? ;-)
 * delhage kramar sin vinylsamling
<Dynamit> det är skumt för det ska gå utan problem från linux till samba (win maskiner)
<itmannen_online> delhage,  Har du kollat i din samba.conf
<delhage> va?
<delhage> tab fail+
<delhage> ?
<itmannen_online> delhage,  Det är configfilen för samba
<delhage> itmannen_online: du pratar antagligen med fel person
<itmannen_online> delhage,  Men hade du inte problem med samba ?
<Silasle> itmannen_online: 21:03 peppis:  Någon som kan hjälpa mig med samba, så jag kan lyssna på musik igen
<itmannen_online> Opps . Sorry
<Philip5> itmannen_online: har du beställt något filter än då?! ;)
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Nja. Nästan. Affären ringer mig imorgon. Då ska jag slå till
<Philip5> itmannen_online: vilken affär?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Det är vår lokala Expertaffär. Jag vill gynna orten så gott det går
 * delhage slog sönder knät på midnattsloppet igår
<Philip5> itmannen_online: aha, men de hade väl inga? eller skulle de kolla upp åt dig med beställning?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Det stämmer. men dom  ska skicka efter
<peetra> Nån som vet om det kostar extra att skapa SSH-konto på ett binero-paket? Det verkar inte kosta nåt extra, såvitt jag kan se på deras sajt.
<Philip5> itmannen_online: du ska väl köpa värsta pro-varianten för en 1500 kr då?!?! bara för att stödja din lokala handlare ;)
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  LOL. Nä för rackarn. Blir en budgetavriant
<Philip5> :)
<peppis> någon hjälp fick man som vanligt inte
<Dynamit> med vad?
<Dynamit> <---- dåligt minne
<delhage> peppis: om man vill få hjälp så är det bra att fråga
<peppis> de har jag aldrig fått
<delhage> uh?
<madbear> Philip5: yo japp
<Philip5> madbear: gick det bra då?
<madbear> Philip5: ja jag har pressat min tid från 49 till 46 min sen juni
<Philip5> skapligt
<madbear> och banan igår va hårdare än då
<madbear> ja faktiskt! :)
<Philip5> min bästa tid någonsin är nog 42 min
<Philip5> nu ligger jag kanske på 50 min men har inte provat att pressa det där sista
<madbear> inte illa!
<madbear> men så jävla trött.. tog sån tid att varva ner efter så sent lopp
<madbear> nästa mål är ju under 45... gonatt!
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<realubot> Varför fungerar wifi efter att ha inaktiverat WPA2 så nätverket är oskyddat och sedan aktiverat WPA2 igen när uppkopplingen inte fungerade från början med WPA2?
<realubot> WPA2 (wifi fungerar ej) -> oskyddat (wifi fungerar) -> WPA2 (wifi fungerar)
<realubot> Hur kommer det sig att en sådan förändring gör att wifi börjar fungera?
<Gud> Tja!
<Gud> läget
<realubot> Gud: Ok.
<Gud> har ett problem med min ubuntu
<Gud> lite hjälp vire schyrre
<Gud> *vore
<Dynamit> säg vad
<Dynamit> så kanske folk kan hjälpa
<realubot> Dynamit: Det är ju du med e-leget.
<realubot> Det var någon här som hade problem med e-leg, tror det var phnom.
<realubot> !ask | Gud
<ubot2> Gud: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Dynamit> phnom problem lyckas jag inte hjälpa med kommer inte på vad felet kan vara
<Dynamit> men jag kör det utan problem
<Dynamit> det är iriterande jobbigt
<Dynamit> jag kör nämligen bara install kommandot och den ska kopiera .so filen som är plugin installerar den
<Dynamit> importerar e-lag
<Dynamit> sedan klart
<Dynamit> för mig
<Gud> ubot2: OK, tack för tipset!
<ubot2> Gud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gud> ubot2: ?
<Gud> jaså okej
<Dynamit> där av namnet ju
<Gud> trodde att han gillade ubåtar
<Gud> Dynamit: det startar inte
<Gud> när jag trycker i skivan
<Gud> kommer bara till windows :(
<Dynamit> vänta så ska jag skriva exakt hur jag gör
<Dynamit> sudo sh ./BISP-4.18.1.10899/install.4.18.1.10899.sh i
<Dynamit> sudo cp libplugins.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Dynamit> sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/local/lib/personal/libplugins.so
<Gud> Dynamit: startar ubuntu då???
<Gud> vart skriver jag det
<Gud> :-)
<Dynamit> bankid installeras då
<Gud> ok :-s
<Dynamit> och du måste hämta hem filen först
<Gud> vilken fil
<Dynamit> och extra hera den
<Gud> ?
<Dynamit> wget --no-check-certificate https://install.bankid.com/InstallBankidCom/InstallFiles/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<Dynamit> i terminalen
<Dynamit> Hänger Gud med?
<Gud> jag har ingen terminal :-S
<Gud> menar du en dos prompt
<Gud> ?
<Dynamit> har du ubuntu så har du terminal
<Gud> jag vill bara starta skivan
<Dynamit> pratar du win så har du hamnat lite fel egentligen
<Gud> men jag vill in i ubuntu!!!!
<Gud> jag har skivan!!!
<Gud> men den startar inte!!
<Dynamit> klart gjort för win
<Dynamit> maskin
<Dynamit> till 99%
<Gud> ubuntu 6.1 står det
<Dynamit> du måste in i terminalen och alla Ubuntu har terminal
<Dynamit> 6.1 den är ju sedan 2006
<Gud> den enda jag hade
<Gud> fick den av en kompis
<Dynamit> sten död med andra ord
<Gud> han heter kennet
<Dynamit> och du anv. den?
<Dynamit> som OS
<Dynamit> ?
<Gud> Dynamit: nej den startar inte
<Dynamit> anv. du Ubuntu 6.1? som OS
<Gud> nä ja har windows vista
<Gud> Dynamit: men jag vill ha ubuntu
<Dynamit> nu börjar jag förstå
<Dynamit> men det finns inte autoboot på skivan?
<Gud> jag vet inte!!
<Dynamit> så du kan inte installera det
<Gud> ens vad det är
<Dynamit> kan du stoppa in skivan och starta ifrån skivan
<Dynamit> ?
<Gud> nej den funkar inte
<Dynamit> då har den inge autoboot
<Dynamit> då är det fel där
<Gud> gör det nåt om skivan är repig
<Dynamit> ska inte göra
<Dynamit> men kan göra
<Dynamit> har du usb minne eller annan mass lagring med minst 3 GiB?
<Gud> Dynamit: det saknas en bit i ena kanten
<Gud> Dynamit: GiB?
<Dynamit> Giga Byte
<Dynamit> då är det den kanten som hade autoboot
<Dynamit> sektorn
<Gud> ok :(
<Gud> hur gör jag om jag vill göra en manuell boot
<Dynamit> finns alt. att använda diskettstation om man har det för att starta dos för att skriva cd enhetens beteckning
<Dynamit> och sedan köra installern
<Dynamit> men enklare att göra ny skiva
<Dynamit> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Gud> ok jag har en floppy disk heter den
<Dynamit> Floppy Disk är Diskett station
<Gud> Dynamit: jag har bara modem
<Dynamit> du måste få diskett att starta för att sedan skriva enhets betäckningen vanligt är d:
<Dynamit> för att sedan köra installationen
<Gud> ok
<Dynamit> då jag inte har gjort det på ubuntu så kan jag inte svara vad installern heter
<Dynamit> men verkar bättre om du typ ber någon bränna skiva till dig och posta
<Gud> Dynamit: tack!
<Gud> kan du göra det
<Gud> vorre schyrra
<Dynamit> kan kan jag men behöver Namn adress postnummer
<Dynamit> och om det är 32-bitars dator eller 64-bitars vet du väl ej?
<Gud> nej :'(
<Dynamit> då blir det 32-bit för att vara säker
<Gud> är den viktig
<Dynamit> 32-bit hanterar bara upp till 3GiB utan PAE
<Gud> PAE
<Gud> ?
<Dynamit> Physical_Address_Extension
<Gud> (dessutom är det 4, inte 3)
<Dynamit> inte utan PAE
<Gud> ok
<Dynamit> för PAE skriver xxx MiB till ena ram xxx MiB till nästa, xxx MiB till det tredje
<Gud> ok
<Gud> om du säger
<Gud> det
<Dynamit> Microsoft Windows implements PAE if booted with the appropriate option, but current 32-bit desktop editions enforce the physical address space within 4GB even in PAE mode.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: dutti! du sköter dig!
<Gud> Dynamit: hur gammal är du
<Dynamit> 21
<Gud> ok
<Dynamit> började med dator när jag var 4
<Dynamit> själv?
<Gud> 24
<Gud> började för en månad sen
<Dynamit> så att 32-bit har begränsning på 4GiB är fel för det är PAE som gör det möjligt inte bit hanteringen i OS
<Gud> ok
<Nafallo> 3.5GB, inte 3GB.
<Dynamit> fortfarande PAE som gör att 3,5 är möjlig
<Nafallo> nej. 3.5GB ar mojligt utan PAE
<Nafallo> 64GB med PAE IIRC
<Dynamit> hur ska OS kunna hantera dem 500 MiB utan PAE
<Dynamit> och utan att andra enheter anv. det?
<Gud> Nafallo: ja svara på det!!!
<spacebug-> fick du min bön förut Gud ? :D
<Gud> spacebug-: aa, korsetten kommer imorrn
<spacebug-> nice
<Gud> spacebug-: tyvärr fanns inte XXXXXXL
<spacebug-> hehe
<Gud> så du får storleken större
<Gud> samma som Nafallo använder
<Nafallo> Dynamit, Gud: ni far val lara er matte?
<Gud> Nafallo: blanda inte in mig i det här
<Nafallo> Gud: kan du byta nick? det du har nu ar som funnet for att skapa religosa konflikter...
<Dynamit> du får lära dig datorns begränsningar inte den teoretiska
<Gud> Nafallo: har haft det i snart 10 år på freenode
<Gud> så nej ;)
<Nafallo> Gud: beklagar. oavsett, kan du vanligen byta.
<Gud> Nafallo: ingen, fara. nej. det kan, jag inte.
<Nafallo1> nöjd nu
<Nafallo> Dynamit: det ar 3.5GB i praktiken :-)
<spacebug-> ubuntu fick ju klagomål från religösa iom att de skickade med mailprogrammet evolution så.. samtidigt har ju alla rätt att ha sin uppfattning så ja hehe
<Nafallo> spacebug-: tur vi bytat till thunderbird nu ;-)
<Nafallo1> spacebug-: är han alltid sån här?
<x_link> Philip5: =)
<spacebug-> Nafallo1: jag känner inte personen i fråga
<Nafallo1> spacebug-: du verkar inte ha gjort någon större förlust genom att inte känna honom
<spacebug-> och så får jag be om ursäkt då jag kanske styrde ämnet lite off topic
<GUD> spacebug-: inget att be om ursäkt för
<Dynamit> Jag orkar inte diskutera praktiska gränsen av 32-bit då central stimulerande i kroppen lär var 0mg nu och det är inte bra för någon
<Dynamit> och jag borde sova nu
<spacebug-> jo för mig hehe
<Nafallo> Dynamit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Dynamit> Jag orkar inte diskutera praktiska gränsen av 32-bit då central stimulerande i kroppen lär var 0mg nu och det är inte bra för någon
<Dynamit>  och jag borde sova nu
<Dynamit> spam
<Dynamit> kicka mig om du vill
<Dynamit> nä nu ska jag sova ska börja gå upp 6 senast 7 om 3 veckor
<Dynamit> sköt om er
<spacebug-> hum
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> ty Philip5
<maxjezy> batteriet dog på datorn :(
<Philip5> aj då
<maxjezy> har hollywood får superhjälpte krafter?
<maxjezy> de bör de ha för att orka göra så många superhjälte filmer
 * spacebug- beställde en ubuntu-polotröja igår natt hehe. Nördigt värre
<spacebug-> Philip5: efter jag uppgraderade audacious från din PPA (3.0.0 till 3.0.1) så krashar det med segfault i libglib-2.0.so.0.2800.6[bla bla bla]
<spacebug-> sådär efter ett litet tag
<spacebug-> några minuter typ
<Philip5> spacebug-: skumt för Dagon får något liknande men inte jag
<Philip5> frågan är varför
<maxjezy> sitter här och funderar på om man kan installera något annat operativsystem på mobilen
<maxjezy> vad tror ni som vet
<Philip5> vad har du för lur?
<spacebug-> hum
<maxjezy> samsung galaxy s i9000
<spacebug-> Philip5: vad har du för version av glib-paketet? Min är: 2.28.6-0ubuntu1
<spacebug-> eller det har väl kanske mer att göra med mot vilket man kompilerat iofs
<realubot> maxjezy: Installera Windows XP.
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-06
<itmannen> suck. inte ens på hotel kan jag sova riktigt bra
<itmannen> och ingen frukost före 06:30
<itmannen> inte för att jag äter.  men kaffe vore gott
 * Haffe säljer skräp på blocket.
<phnom> Morrn
<rogst> morgon
<Dynamit> tjo och tjim hur är läget?
<coffe> Morrn
<coffe> Barre,  ping
<coffe> tips på hur man kan mäta å grafa  anv olika nics ?
<Kimmen> beror väl på hur pass enkel/bra lösning du vill ha
<coffe> HeMan,  :)
<coffe> Kimmen,  alla förslag mottages tacksamt
<Kimmen> cacti
<Kimmen> alternativt munin som är lite enklare
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coffe> då föredrar jag cacti .
<coffe> HeMan,  WB slöhög :)
<HeMan> coffe: tack tack!
<HeMan> coffe: jag har ansträngt mig rejält i sommar för att göra så lite som bara är möjligt...
<coffe> HeMan,  märkt det :) svarar inte ens på svar på dina inlägg
<HeMan> coffe: :)
<coffe> Kimmen,  hittade collecd verkar rätt smutt
<Kimmen> coffe: det verkar ju nice =)
<Barre> coffe: pong
<coffe> Barre,  ville  bara kolla att du lever :)
<Barre> HeMan!
<Barre> coffe: jag kör munin, men inte bara för nickar då då....
<coffe> Barre,  föredrar cacti över munin
<coffe> eller opsview som även de kan logga
<Barre> coffe: jag körde cacti förr, men jag hade så svårt att utöka cacti med egna grafer, personligen tycker jag att cacti är onödigt komplext (ialla fall för mina behov)
<Kimmen> <3 cacti
<Kimmen> men håller med om att det är onödigt komplext ibland
<HeMan> Barre!
<Dynamit> Hej jag gör ju ett skript och har gjort så att den ska slumpa ett nummer vilket den gör men den verkar använda samma nummer hela tiden istället för att ta ett nytt slumpat nummer skriptet ser ut som så här " do ${luck} curl -f --progress-bar "http://*/txt.php?txt=$glist" -o "./code/$glist.txt"; echo "It's time for sleep for ${sluck} sec." sleep ${sluck}; cp ./random.org ./random
<Dynamit> men ändå som sagt verkar den använda samma nummer istället för att ladda det nya slumpade nummret
<HeMan> Barre: såg du att någon fler kör våran munin-modul?
<coffe> HeMan,  vad har ni gjort för munin modul ?
<HeMan> coffe: ksm-grafning
<coffe> owwh ,, något för mig :)
<Dynamit> glömde ta med sluck variabeln sluck=`cat ./random`
<nighter> varför använder du inte "echo $RANDOM" istället för ha en extern fil?
<realubot> God morgon.
<Dynamit> nighter jag har fått hjälp så det är bättre, och det är utan extern fil
<maxjezy> tjena, har vi någon speakerkunnig här?
<maxjezy> högtalare that is
<maxjezy> om jag har en förtärkare version oldschool pioner
<maxjezy> kommer de funka med nya högtalare
<coffe> ja
<maxjezy> är nya högtalare ohmkänsliga?
<maxjezy> förr fick man väl matcha ohm osv
<coffe> det är tvärrtom
<coffe> att förstärkaren är den om bryr sig om motståndet i högtalarna
<maxjezy> så om jag har en 16ohm förstärkare
<maxjezy> kommer de nya högtalarna funka?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte vad det är för ohm, men rent teoretiskt
<maxjezy> hypotetiskt
<coffe> ja , men inte optimalt.. det var högt ohm tal
<coffe> ja de kommer dom
<maxjezy> flankometriskt.
<maxjezy> ok, men de är säkert 8 eller 4 ohm
<maxjezy> det är en sån där förstärkare som är  riktigt nice från förr
<maxjezy> 90tal typ
<Kimmen> då är det säkert 4/8
<coffe> då är den säkert 4-16 ohm ... å då är det inga problem
<maxjezy> men de går ej få ut 5.1 ur såna väl?
<coffe> nej
<coffe> beror på när 90
<coffe> det är upp till förstärkaren
<maxjezy> ok, funderar på om ja ska ta hem förstärkaren eller ej
<maxjezy> säkert 95
<maxjezy> den är brungrön
<coffe> vacker :P
<maxjezy> http://img.tradera.com/mega/587/145527587_1.jpg
<maxjezy> ser ut som de där
<maxjezy> i knappar och utförande
<maxjezy> design
<maxjezy> men annan färg då
<coffe> de där är 80 tal
<maxjezy> sorry för rad-spam, druckit kaffe.
<coffe> eller väldigt tidigt 90
<maxjezy> säkert 80. who knows
<Kimmen> ser ut som 8
<Kimmen> 80
<maxjezy> men dom där är bra, jag gillar skruvarna
<maxjezy> de där ser mindre pro ut än min dock
<Kimmen> nackdelen är att alla vridpotar kan vara slitna så du får kanster/brus när du vrider på dom
<coffe> instämmer med Kimmen
<maxjezy> jo, fast denna ska inte ge detta brus.
<maxjezy> knaster
<maxjezy> funkar lika fint som yamaha digital förstärkare tycker jag
<Kimmen> jag har en fin NAD från tidigt 90 tror jag, den kan man koppla förbi förförstärkaren och direkt in på slutsteget =)
<coffe> NAd gör fina grejer
<maxjezy> jag är nöjd med mitt CREATIVE ljud
<maxjezy> 2.1
<maxjezy> bättre ljud i dem än många dyra stereoanläggningar
<maxjezy> mina kosta 499:-
<maxjezy> köper nog inga högtalare innan ja köper hus, lätt att bli sur på grannarna när man har för bra ljud
<maxjezy> en annan grej jag funderat på är intel processorerna
<maxjezy> i3-i5-i7, kan en i5:a vara bättre än den sämsta i7an?
<maxjezy> såg att många speldatorer levereras med i5
<maxjezy> det är dom här 2600k och 3570k siffrorna jag tänker på
<maxjezy> om i5 3500k är bättre än i7 2600k
<Kimmen> 3500k är ju en gen nyare än 2600k
<maxjezy> men kan en i5:a vara bättre än i7:a?
<maxjezy> och en tredje grej ja tänker på är
<maxjezy> 500w nätagg
<Kimmen> för spel så ger väl klockfrekvens fortfarande mer än cache/minnesbandbredd osv
<maxjezy> räcker det för i7a med SLI geforce 550ti?
<Kimmen> så i5 med högre klock än i7 är väl bättre
<Barre> HeMan: jag såg det =) det var ju roligt... lite trist bara att jag commitat ett "k" i koden :P
<Barre> HeMan: såg du också att jag skrivit en modult för volymgrupper också
<maxjezy> funderar på att köpa ett till 550ti kort innan de tar slut
<maxjezy> annars kan jag väl aldrig köra SLI
<maxjezy> med två olika modeller
<Kimmen> maxjezy: jag skulle ha tagit ett biffigare PSU mest för att vara på säkra sidan, vet inte hur mkt ström ett 550 drar
<Kimmen> men rek är väl 500W för de flesta nyare singelkort
<maxjezy> då får jag köpa ett 1000w samtidigt då
<Kimmen> skule tro att 750 räcker för de flesta SLI/CF system
<maxjezy> men ja väntar nog på begagnatmarknaden hinner ikapp
<maxjezy> blender har nog inte stöd för SLI ännu
<maxjezy> Cuda grejerna
<maxjezy> onödigt att ha någonting som inte ännu kan användas fullt ut
<maxjezy> tackar för all hjälp, nu slipper jag begå misstag
<Kimmen> aldrig dumt att läsa på innan :)
<maxjezy> min bror som byggt min dator så han vet lite mer än mig om hur allt sitter ihop
<coffe> Barre,  multipath  vad är det :P
<Dynamit> INNO3D GeForce GTX 580 väntar jag på, fick en som råkade ha spricka i kylblocket tyvärr ;( så den sprack i gängan när jag stoppade fast nippeln. men när jag får den ersättande då jäklar
<maxjezy> Dynamit, kör du linux på den maskinen?
<coffe> har ett hd6870 om någon vill köpa billigt :)  eller om man kanske skulle testa om man kan få igång 3 skärmar på det
<maxjezy> har ingen koll på vilka AMD är bra
<maxjezy> köpte ett geforce 210 idag
<Dynamit> maxjezy nej på win maskinen tyvärr då det är spelmaskinen
<maxjezy> Dynamit, tänkte vad du annars hade så kraftfulla kort till linux :)
<Dynamit> Men kommer köra virtuell pc med det grafikkortet för att leka i Linux bara för att
<maxjezy> om någon har xbox 360 kontroller så är jag intresserad att köpa iaf
<Dynamit> Jag har en jäkla massa
<Dynamit> men jag ska ha kvar dem
<Dynamit> ;) ;P
<maxjezy> fan vill ha till datorn :)
<maxjezy> dyrt att köpa nytt men ja får kolla blocket
<Dynamit> Jag har ingen ny dator heller den är gammal sedan att delarna i den är ändå rätt nya var en annan sak
<Dynamit> av den datorn jag köpte för typ 5 år sedan så är det bara Hdd. kvar ifrån den maskinen
<maxjezy> min dator är ganska ny och pimpad
<Dynamit> nej jag ljög
<Dynamit> grafikkortet också
<Dynamit> men grafikkortet har rätt ny kylning
<maxjezy> tror ja måste köpa en ssd, sen är datorn snabb!
<Dynamit> kylningen till den är snart 2 år tror jag
<Dynamit> men för jävligt måste åka till pryltema eller något och gå till biltillbehören för att köpa datatillbehör
<maxjezy> air condition?
<Dynamit> destillerat vatten
<Dynamit> :P
<maxjezy> har du ingen brännare?
<Dynamit> inte jag men vet folk som har, men inget aktivt kol eller något annat hemma
<Markk> Du kan destillera vann genom att koka det.
<Markk> Och fånga upp ångorna.
<Markk> Men det är lite knepigare än att knata ner till Biltema.
<Dynamit> knata vad jobbigt finns ju bil
<Markk> Iofs
<Markk> Du bor på landet.
<Dynamit> gör jag
<Markk> Gör du inte?
<Dynamit> Brandbergen landet hahaha
<Markk> Haha
<Markk> Ja, det är landet.
<Dynamit> Mark du tänker nog på när jag gick i Mellansel FHSK
<Markk> .temp handen
<Sphaero> Temperature in handen: invalid place, try using .yr instead.
<Markk> .temp haninge
<Sphaero> Temperature in haninge: 22.7.
<Markk> .temp landet
<Sphaero> Temperature in landet: 22.7.
<Markk> ;)
<Markk> Said so
<Kimmen> .temp skog
<Sphaero> Temperature in skog: invalid place, try using .yr instead.
<maxjezy> .temp sundsvall
<Sphaero> Temperature in sundsvall: N/A.
<Markk> Skog har ingen fast temp
<Kimmen> .temp mark
<Sphaero> Temperature in mark: 23.4.
<Dynamit> .temp Mellansel
<Sphaero> Temperature in Mellansel: invalid place, try using .yr instead.
<Markk> .temp markland
<Sphaero> Temperature in markland: invalid place, try using .yr instead.
<Markk> hm
<Dynamit> .yr Mellansel
<Sphaero> Weather in Mellansel_hemma at
<Markk> Did I fuck it up
<maxjezy> nu weeds, bbl!
<Dynamit> .temp Örnskuldsvik
<Sphaero> Temperature in Örnskuldsvik: invalid place, try using .yr instead.
<Dynamit> .temp örnskuldsvik
<Sphaero> Temperature in örnskuldsvik: invalid place, try using .yr instead.
<Markk> skulds?
<Markk> .temp ornskoldsvik
<Sphaero> Temperature in ornskoldsvik: 19.4.
<Dynamit> haha glad att jag är nere i Brandbergen
<Dynamit> Markk haha för mycket Ö-vik i huvudet
<Dynamit> :P
<Markk> :)
<Markk> .temp markland
<Sphaero> Temperature in markland: invalid place, try using .yr instead.
<Markk> Men hm
<Markk> .temp hufvudstaden
<Sphaero> Temperature in hufvudstaden: 24.5.
<Markk> Förklarar att jag kokade efter lunsjen då.
<Kimmen> .temp lulea
<Sphaero> Temperature in lulea: 19.8.
<Kimmen> varmt och skönt
<Markk> 20 är la lite kallt?
<Markk> Fast det kanske är högsommar för er.
<Markk> Inte vet jag.
<Markk> :)
<Kimmen> nej inte direkt, är mulet idag och har varit lite regnskurar
<Fe8> Åh vad bra att webben fungerar!
<Fe8> Hej alla förresten :)
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Guten tag.
<Fe8> Så vad händer idag då? och någon som vet om dem har suttit något slut datum för "steam for linux" ?
<Markk> Jag sitter och jobbar för fullt.
<Fe8> Samma här
<larsemil> samma här
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att sova lite
<Fe8> Sova är överskattat
<Markk> :)
<Haffe> Fe8: Har du gjort lumpen?
<realubot> Jag jobbar också för fullt ... med att inte jobba.
<sakjur> Fe8: Valve har inte sagt ngt för Steam for Linux, men det borde väl komma ut i höst nångnåg
<HeMan> Barre: jo, men jag förstod inte riktigt vad den ska visa
<HeMan> Barre: eller jag förstod vad den visade, men det känns som det är ganska statiskt
<HeMan> Barre: kan du få den att visa om man gjort en LV med --virtualsize hur mycket den faktiskt använder?
<HeMan> Philip5!
<Philip5> HeMan: heya!
<Philip5> läget?
<HeMan> jotack, bra!
<HeMan> bygger på en gluster-lösning för initialt 60 TB disk
<Philip5> som du tänker ge mig i födelsedagspresent om några veckor?
<Philip5> ;)
<HeMan> jepp!
<HeMan> men du får en nedskalad variant, kallas USB-minne, är på 512 MB
<Philip5> :(
<Philip5> trodde att det var det minsta jag var värd efter all den här tiden... 60 tb...
 * Philip5 flashar nyare rom på sin androidlur
<HeMan> Philip5: jag fixar en thin provisioning så det ser ut som 100 TB, blir det bra?
<HeMan> Philip5: vad för rom och vad för lur?
<Philip5> hehe, nja
<Philip5> htc sensation
<Philip5> vad har du?
<HeMan> en se x10 mini, en htc desire och en htc desire hd
<HeMan> men hd'n är den jag kör
<Philip5> aha, lite old school alltså
<HeMan> jo
<Philip5> jag gillar ju sense så har hållit mig till htc
<HeMan> nästa jag köper ska ha LTE
<Philip5> då får man väl mest bara vanilla?
<Fe8> HTC är rätt bra, hade en Desire Z, tok nöjd med den!  Dock så kör jag med min S II:a nu
<Philip5> samsung har väl oftast pressat i lite hottare hårdvara men jag gillar vad htc gör med mjukvaran och skaplig hårdvara
<maxjezy> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=866265 någon som är intresserad av denna surfplatta? HTC.
<Philip5> har inte testat den iaf
<Fe8> carl-: Vad är snowmen?
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast har inte htc droppat utvecklingen av flyer?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja vet inte, vad innebär det?
<Philip5> maxjezy: att de inte ska utveckla den mer och lagt ner den som projekt
<carl-> Fe8: http://www.flopturnriver.com/poker-dictionary/snowmen.php
<Philip5> tror de bara ska göra lurar
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad skulle de mer göra tänker du?
<Philip5> plattor
<maxjezy> ahaja, vet ej!
<maxjezy> tror du den är kass?
<Philip5> nej det är den kanske inte men det kommer nog inte många uppdateringar då
<maxjezy> så htc är ganska kefft
<maxjezy> hur kan man svika sina kunder såpass
<Philip5> alltså jag är inte säker men jag tror de slutat göra plattor för de inte tyckte det var lönsamt
<Philip5> kan ha fel
<Philip5> swelapp: du verkar gilla laptoppen på senare tid
<swelapp> Philip5:  multitasking kollar os samtidigt
<Guest39864> när är sista dagen av den där skiten till os?
<einand> så, hur många fick saker f örstörda under jordbävningen idag då??
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<Philip5> danke schön
<swecarp> Philip5:  ska inte du vara på jobbet
<Philip5> jo mer eller mindre men den här veckan "jobbar jag mest hemma" :)
<Philip5> kontoret öppnar inte på riktigt förrän nästa vecka så jag har kontoret på fickan
<swecarp> wow samma här snackade med en kund idag han sa att jag är tvungen att börja jobba igen för ddom saknar mig redan efter en dag
<Philip5> oj då
<Philip5> vad skulle de göra utan dig? bara gråta sig dagarna igenom
<coffe> fy fan va jag hatar ATI... gör gfx som fungerar.. *morrar*
<Philip5> heja nvidia!
<Haffe> coffe: Mitt 7750 fungerar alldeles utmärkt nuförtiden.
<maxjezy> vad är det senaste och bästa, joombla eller wp?
<Haffe> Usch, PHP.
<maxjezy> om jag ska driva en webtutorialsida och lättast men också bäst och med flest möjligheter för framtiden kan uppdatera?
<Haffe> node.js är det nya heta vad jag har hört.
<maxjezy> låter som ett rykte från en dold secret society av geeks. har du någon källa på ditt påstående eller är det bara lösaste rykten?
<Haffe> Det kommer från världens mest trovärdiga källa.
<Haffe> Min bakdel.
<sakjur> Haffe: du är efter, Meteor ska det vara ;)
<sakjur> maxjezy: det beror helt på vad du ska använda det till
<maxjezy> sakjur, klart Haffe's bakdel är efter, vore konstigt om den kom före!
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<sakjur> ;)
<sakjur> Men jag skulle välja WP om någon tvingade mig att välja..
<maxjezy> sakjur, jag ska inte göra jobbet själv, utan jag ska leja någon för det. men jag ska driva sidan med uppdateringar osv.
<sakjur> WordPress isf
<maxjezy> sakjur, vilken geekstatus har du?
<maxjezy> 1till10?
<sakjur> maxjezy: Kolla mitt hostname ;)
<maxjezy> linuxnerd för spotify?
<maxjezy> är det du som tagit så god tid på dig med spotify för linux?
<sakjur> haha, jag jobbar inte med utveckling här, har praktik på den interna IT-avdelningen
<sakjur> nejmen, jag vet inte riktigt.. jag är väl kanske 7 nånstans?
<sakjur> svårt att säga xD
<sakjur> men 7 blir bra, 111 liksom
<maxjezy> och Haffe ligger enligt dig på typ 3-2?
<sakjur> Inte alls, jag känner inte h*n tillräckligt bra för att bedömma
<sakjur> jag håller med Haffe om att PHP är hemskt - men om du väljer mellan Joomla och WordPress så väljer du mellan Joomla och WordPress ;)
<maxjezy> vad gör php hemskt för mig som användare och inte kodare?
<sakjur> troligen inte jättemkt - men PHP är väl lite för tydligt att det "bara blev"
<Kimmen> plockepin
<sakjur> liksom - det finns ingen filosofi, ingen övertygelse om att alla andra är puckon osv.. det är behändigt - men det är inte så snyggt
<sakjur> Jämför Facebooks länkar med Twitters länkar om du vill se en tydlig grej med varför det är bra med bra ramverk ;)
<maxjezy> sakjur, min geekstatus är typ 0,1
<maxjezy> när jag ser på koder av hemsidor idag så ser jag bara grekiska
<maxjezy> jag kunde hänga med lite i början av html internätet.
<sakjur> maxjezy: Inte så konstigt om du granskar grekiska sidor ;)
<maxjezy> <br> <Ahref shit osv>
<maxjezy> eventuellt att jag klarar modifiera ett bloggertheme lite, byta header osv.
<maxjezy> kod är inte mitt omdråde.
<sakjur> då passar nog WP väldigt bra!
<maxjezy> därför jag frågar här :)
<maxjezy> nå, killen är iaf ganska duktig vad jag sett.
<maxjezy> 5000 låter det orimligt för en sida?
<maxjezy> jag är ganska nöjd med det priset, han har tom lyckats få in webshoppar i sidor osv, vilket för mig är rena grekiskan.
<maxjezy> men ja vill inte verka helt offline med kunskap för då blir man lätt överkörd.
<realubot> "Om gårdagens stora utmaning var att hålla många bollar i luften, handlar det i dag snarare om att arbeta med en sak i taget. Att under hög koncentration beta av uppgift efter uppgift, i stället för att ”duttjobba” på fem saker samtidigt. Flera studier visar nämligen att multitasking inte bara är en stor stressfaktor, det är dessutom en riktig bromskloss för effektiviteten."
<realubot> Det kunde jag ha talat om för arbetsgivarna för 100 år sedan.
<maxjezy> realubot, endast snåla, kortsiktiga företag ser multitasking som ett vinnande koncept
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja.
<realubot> maxjezy: Synd att arbetsgivarna inte är lika kloka som oss.
<maxjezy> ett företag som vill ha en god image och nöjda kunder, samt trevlig arbetsmiljö vårdar sina anstälda och lyssnar på deras behov och anpassar tänket efter det.
<realubot> Exakt.
<maxjezy> många företag använder anstälda till max, slit o släng med människor.
<Kimmen> teori och praktik är helt olika saker
<maxjezy> in kommer nya. ut kommer dåliga.
<Barre> HeMan: håller med om att den är "relativt" statisk, men eftersom jag har mycket free-space i mina volymgrupper för framtida behov så är det bra att få en kurva som faktiskt talar om hur "snabbt" jag allokerar nya lv. Om du tittar på det nedre diagrammet så ser du att jag kör mina virtuella instanser mot lv, disk...
<Barre> HeMan: dessutom så skapar jag ibland ytterligare en LV och presenterar till en virtuell server, den virtuella servern kör också VG och får ibland blir det "slaskar" även där...
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur går det med 3d-animerandet?
<sakjur> maxjezy: 5000 låter ganska billigt och bra
<maxjezy> realubot, du har inte märkt att jag varit frånvarande en längre tid?
<maxjezy> endast suttit via mobilen någon gång då å då typ under sommaren.
<maxjezy> har inte haft min kära dator till hands knappt något, men nuså är vi återförende my presshjous and i!
<sakjur> det beror väl helt på vad du vill ha, men det är billigt för det mesta
<maxjezy> sakjur, jo det är ju billigt fast endå en slant att hosta upp för en sida som inte kommer generera en spänn på säkert bra många år.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, var har du hållit hus då?
<maxjezy> men ja vill ha något eget, inte en template hittat på nätet
<sakjur> maxjezy: Absolut, men kan du inte göra det själv och inte känner att du har tid att lära dig så är 5000 väldigt billigt
<sakjur> 5 konsulttimmar ungefär
<maxjezy> sakjur, jag kommer göra mycket design själv.
<maxjezy> men själva ihop-fixandet och allt sånt, samt få skiten online osv.
<maxjezy> det sköter han.
<sakjur> mhm - som sagt, 5000 är ungefär 5 konsulttimmar
<HeMan> Barre: har du kollat något på virtualsize-prylarna (thin provisioning)?
<sakjur> så det är ganska billigt i förhållande till byråer
<sakjur> känner folk som berättat att deras byrå inte ens kollar på jobb för <100 000
<realubot> 5 000 kr är inte mycket för utfört jobb. Många hantverkare tar ju 500 kr för att ö.h.t. sätta sig i bilen och åka ut till kunden.
<HeMan> Barre: jag sänkte min laptop förra veckan genom att försöka skapa ett 150 TB filsystem på en thinp lv
<realubot> maxjezy: Du som gillar proprietärt. Hosta upp 5 laxar och se glad ut.
<maxjezy> realubot, jopp :)
<maxjezy> 5 är ändå väldigt lite men väldigt mycket :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är mycket om man har för lite pengar.
<maxjezy> realubot, funderar på att sälja av tjejens skin-soffa och lite annat skit :)
<maxjezy> får nog 5-7 tusen för den iaf.
<Barre> HeMan: nej, det har jag inte gjort. jag har inte haft någon maskin med tillräckligt hög version på kernel
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad säger tjejen om att du köper en webbsajt för hennes skinnsoffa?
<realubot> Kanalen dödde.
<Barre> HeMan: jag kollar med --virtulize, det är möjligt att göra det nu när jag äntligen har en 3.2 kärna på en av maskinerna
<Dynamit> Ni som håller på med Ocerian till Wii kanske är intresserad av min bot/script som finns att hämta på: http://www.homebrew.rar-network.se/homebrew/nintendo/wii-homebrew/category/10-bot-script
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.459353/pentagon-vill-overvaka-sociala-medier
<Dynamit> glömde säga att när man har exporterat spellistan så måste man redigera i GameList.txt filen så att det som är efter spelid inte är med. Ett exempel RJAE52:201205481642 ska redigeras så det blir RJAE52
<realubot> einand: Det är därför man inte har Facebook.
<einand> lär inte spela någon roll, oavsätt vad eller hur du komunicerar så spionerar myndighetern
<Dynamit> därför krypterar man så det tar längre tid
<Dynamit> ju fler som krypterar ju bättre
<einand> håller med, fast då inför säkert myndigheterna lager på att trafiken inte får krypteras (som frankrike)
<einand> och kina
<Dynamit> hahaha vem kommer bry sig då då är det tame tusan krig
<Haffe> Undrar hur de ska bevisa att man har krypterat.
<einand> . I Kina måste mantilloch med ha ha en licens för att få krypteradddf
<realubot> Det är bara att inse. IT-samhället blir början till slutet för demokratin.
<einand> Haffe: bara för de skall jag börja skicka random data från /urandom  om jag åker till frankrike
<einand> (kina vägar jag inte, för dom har inget rättsystem)
<Haffe> Kör på det.
<realubot> Det är klart att dom kommer att förbjuda kryptering. Vi måste bara bli tillräckligt beroende av Internet innan förbudet införs så att det inte går att undvika övervakningen efteråt.
<Haffe> Jag tänkte skaffa en sådan där cool apparat som samplar bakgrundsstrålning och använda det datat för att så slumpfröet till min BBS prng.
<einand> ssh ersätts med telenot
<sakjur> Haffe: Onödigt med ivy-bridge
<einand> Haffe: :)
<Haffe> sakjur: ?
<einand> Haffe: billigare at köpa själv
<einand> menar bygga själv
<Haffe> Det tror jag inte.
<Haffe> GM-rör är rätt känsliga saker.
<sakjur> Haffe: http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2011/06/22/find-out-about-intels-new-rdrand-instruction/
<realubot> Kascynski med sin höga IQ såg vart samhället var på väg. Ni fattade ingengting och hyllade utvecklingen okritiskt.
<realubot> *Kaczynski
<realubot> Det är väl klart att ett kommunikationssystem som är utvecklat av am. militären inte har ett fredligt syfte. Hur dum får man vara ...
<sakjur> realubot: ironi+
<sakjur> ?
<realubot> sakjur: Lite ...
<realubot> Men det ligger något i det.
<sakjur> realubot: *puh* :-)
<sakjur> Njae - det tror jag inte riktigt
<realubot> Så här skrev Teddy: "The later sections speculate about the future evolution of this system, arguing that it will inevitably lead to the end of human freedom, call for a "revolution against technology", and attempt to indicate how that might be accomplished."
<realubot> I Unabomber Manifesto.
<realubot> En antiteknologisk revolution. Glöm aldrig var nu läste det ordet först.
<realubot> *ni
<realubot> Det kanske ska tilläggas att Teddy inte var frisk i hövvet.
<coffe> Haffe,  efter 30mn försök att få dual screen gav jag upp.
<Haffe> Det fungerade för mig på första försöket.
<coffe> Haffe,  har du xorg config  att dela med dig av då ?
 * realubot tycker kanalen är tråkig.
<Haffe> Jag använder det grafiska konfigurationsverktyget och tutar på?
<coffe> Haffe,  så fort jag försöka ta bort att den ska köra speglat säger den att öpplösningen inte stöds
<Haffe> Underlingt.
<Haffe> Underligt.
<coffe> Haffe,  hjälpte en kompis med samma problem igår å fick det fungera .. men vägrar på mi dator
<einand> krypteringen kommer bara vara tillåtet för myndigher
<maxjezy> nu kommer en svår dråga
<Haffe> 1+1 = 2
<Haffe> Men varför är det så?
<maxjezy> varför funkar inte NES zapper pistolen på platt-tv?!
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nintendo-8bit-bergsala-2-kontroller-zapper-spel-fint-auktion_300806_160764078
<maxjezy> där ser ni annonsen, och i den står det att zappern kräver tjock-fat-ass-tv.
<Haffe> http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/17148/will-the-nes-zapper-light-gun-work-on-a-crt-hdtv
<coffe> Philip5,  du
<coffe> i ditt vlc paket .. har du upnp  i det ?
<Philip5> normalt ja men för 12.04 har jag inte byggt något
<maxjezy> Haffe, det var på engelska och grekiska men tack :)
<maxjezy> fattade iaf att skiten inte kommer funka.
<Haffe> Du vet hur en crt-tv fungerar va?
<Haffe> Det är en elektronkannon som sveper fram och tillbaka och skjuter ut elektroner där det ska vara tänt.
<maxjezy> jo, det är den där elektronkanonen som tar plats
<maxjezy> men jag är fortfarande osäker på hur zappern funkar
<maxjezy> men, jag kommer inte köpa nes då det suger att inte kunna spela på vanlig platttv
<maxjezy> vem orkar gå bakåt i tiden och skaffa sig en tjock-tv
<maxjezy> måste börja på gym osv för att palla det
<Dynamit> maxjezy skaffa Wii och gör så att det går att köra homebrew på den så var det ju löst
<maxjezy> Dynamit, tror jag satsar på en grym handkontroll till pc istället
<maxjezy> Philip5, herremingud!
<maxjezy> vet du vad jag inte har gjort?
<einand> trallalalaaaaaaaaa
<einand> jag glömde kamrean iddaaaaag
<maxjezy> som vanligt har ubuntu repo bara skit
<maxjezy> alla program där är ju tokbuggiga
<maxjezy> var klagar man?
<maxjezy> tips på bilduploadsida
<maxjezy> pasteall.org är tjurig nu
<maxjezy> reklamfri that is. eller iaf inte som imageshack
<einand> zapper fungerar på min tjocktv
<einand> menar platt-v
<einand> fungerar iaf så att det är fotosenoser iden
<einand> och precis när man skjuter, så blir "Målet" vitt
<einand> och gäller då att den är på rätt plats i sensorn
<einand> oftast är en platt tv större så man måste så längre bort
<Barre> HeMan: pingelipling
<Screedo1> godkväll
<Barre> g'kväll
<Screedo1> allt väl?
<Barre> första arbetsdagen efter semestern, så lite sleten är jag allt
<Screedo1> hehe
<Screedo1> jo, det är alltid tufft att komma tillbaks första veckan.
<einand> köpte mig pungkuleräddare idag
<einand> 20:12:39: Mejjad Stråmo * signed off (was DND)
<einand> 20:12:48: Mejjad Stråmo * signed on (DND)
<einand> 20:17:50: Mejjad Stråmo * signed off (was DND)
<einand> fel post
<einand> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/dator-kringutrustning/laptop-tillbehor/kylning/notebook-cool-breeze-p98963
<einand> den menar jag
<Screedo1> nice
<Barre> men vars e HeMan när man faktiskt behlver honom....
<bamsefar> Barre: Va, behöver du heman?
<Barre> mmm
<Barre> har lite lvm-thinprovisioning frågor förstår du bamsefar
<bamsefar> Jaha
<bamsefar> Det kan jag absolut inte svara på.
<bamsefar> Tyvärr.
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad är det du inte har gjort?
<maxjezy> nu har jag gjort det dock Philip5
<maxjezy> hade inte installerat blender
<Philip5> vad?
<Philip5> oj
<maxjezy> men blender i ubuntu repo är keff
<Philip5> galet!
<Philip5> ojdå
<maxjezy> 6.2 med scriptfel så cycles funkar ej.
<Philip5> kör inte med deras
<Philip5> kör egen om jag kör
<maxjezy> jag vill ha den i startmenyn eller unity
<maxjezy> jag har laddat latest unstable
<maxjezy> men ja vill ju ha den i unity
<Philip5> får du inte det nu?
<Berxwedan> kena alla glada
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska kolla på en egen build nu. det var ett tag sedan
<Berxwedan> Philip5: du borde ha en buildsystem :=)
<Philip5> hur menar du då?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: inget :).
<Philip5> kör ju med pbuilder och sedan launchpad
<Berxwedan> Philip5: jepp. det vet jag.
<Berxwedan> Philip5: kör du kde 4.9.0?
<Philip5> inte än. det finns i update men har inte uppdaterat
<Berxwedan> Philip5: tror ej det kommer till update.
<Berxwedan> 12.04 lär hålla kvar med 4.8.*, vore konstigt som LTS hoppa till 4.9.* även om det mest bara buggfix osv.
<Philip5> maxjezy: ubuntus paket verkar ju bygga blender med cycles avaktiverat i build!!?? :O
<Philip5> finns i kubuntus ppa menar jag
<Philip5> som update
<Berxwedan> Philip5: du får nog testa från kubuntus ppa eller neon. sistnämnda kanske är bäst för dig. du kan samtidigt köra 4.8.4 utan för den delen avstå från allra senaste
<Berxwedan> Philip5: tror neon ppa är bättre då det ej ersätter något vilket kubuntus gör
<Berxwedan> :=) en youtube distro-review tröttnade på arch och kör nu sabayon.. han var trött på dåliga paketkvaliten i aur
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :) kör neon och du är cool.
<Screedo1> jag testar solusOS på en maskin nu, verkar vara en rätt nice dist.
<Philip5> nä
<Berxwedan> Screedo1: jepp det verkar den vara. vettig gnome dist. verkar ha trevlig community också och ödmjuk utvecklare.
<Berxwedan> Screedo: kör du alphan eller stabila?
<Screedo> stabila
<Berxwedan> Screedo: intressant. verkar vara vettig dist, men jag har aldrig provat. då jag trivs bäst med kde.
<Screedo> ok
<Berxwedan> Screedo: vilken DE föredrar du främst i linux? tillfället eller kanske alltid av samma åsikt.
<Haffe> Har ni förstått vad twitter ska vara bra för? Jag får en känsla av att det är typ 500 journalister i Stockholm som har tagit högstadiets skvallercirkel till internet.
<Berxwedan> Haffe: nja. kanske om man följer svenska blaskor.
<Screedo> Berxwedan, DE?
<Berxwedan> dock är man intresserad av mellanöstern är twitter skönt
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja vet inte, har inte cycles i min iaf
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ouya/ouya-a-new-kind-of-video-game-console
<maxjezy> har du sett den konsollen?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: digikam 2.8.0 är ute :)
<maxjezy> kan man kopla på en datorskärm på en xbox360 med hdmi
<Haffe> Ja.
<gecko> Äntligen på hemmaplan igen. trött som jag vet inte vad.
<Berxwedan> gecko: tjena gubbtok.
<gecko> Berxwedan< hej du skvätten. Hur är det?
<swecarp> hej gubben
<Berxwedan> gecko: bara bra. äter chockladpudding :).
<gecko> Berxwedan< Fy vale vad vidrigt
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) nee det är gott
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  gotte gris här finns det rabarberpaj med vaniljsås
<gecko> Berxwedan< Inte enligt mig iaf :) Och fettbildande också
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :) nice nice. sådant gillas.
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) sant. dock är väldigt mycket därute fettbildande.
<gecko> Berxwedan< Visst är det så. men det gör inte saken bättre. eller hur?
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) jag tänker fortsätta äta det jag tycker är gott. så länge man rör sig är det inte farligt.
<Berxwedan> :) jag är heller inte precis överviktigt
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<gecko> Berxwedan< Nä fortsätta att förstöra din kropp du med onyttigheter. :)
<Berxwedan> gecko: :)
<realubot> gecko: Hur går det för dig ute i vida världen?
<gecko> realubot< Nja jag har bara Sveriga att referera till ännu :)
<gecko> realubot< Men den 15/8 drar vi till Ankara
<cutgah> Kan man på något sätt starta software-center med default theme? För det tema jag har gör vissa menyer oläsbara.
<gecko> Nä nu är det slafen som gäller. det tar på krafterna att försöka vara social i 2 dagar
<realubot> gecko: Jaha. Jag trodde du var i Turkiet eftersom du sov på hotell. :)
<gecko> realubot< Vi har varit och tokhandlat på IKEA i 2 dagar
<realubot> cutgah: Kolla sista posterna här: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488707
<gecko> Men som sagt. ha de folket
<realubot> gecko: Jag kryper ner när du har somnat. Sov gott.
<cutgah> realubot: tusen tack, var hittar jag application launchern föresten? nånstans i /usr visst?
<realubot> cutgah: Ingen aning.
<cutgah> realubot: ok jag letar lite då =)
<realubot> cutgah: Varför letar du efter launchern i /usr?
<realubot> Vad menar du med launcher?
<realubot> Om du letar efter kommandot som startar Ubuntu Software Center så är väl det: ubuntu-software-center
<gusnan> cutgah, kan vara /usr/share/applications/ som du letar efter...
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Fy, detta är inte bra för hjärtat.
<cutgah> gusnan: mm /usr/share/app-install/destop låg den i verkar det som (har inte fått ändringen att funka än bara :P
<cutgah> ok det fungerade inte att ändra temat pga att detta kommando är för gtk2 och inte gtk3: GTK2_RC_FILES="/usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc" gedit
<Berxwedan> DrGrov: vad är ej bra för hjärtat?
<DrGrov> Berxwedan: Att installera in en ny custom ROM och flasha runt :)
<cutgah> anledning till att jag letade efter launchern vad för att ändra default settings för varje gång man kör software-center
<Berxwedan> :) okej.
<cutgah> Men är det någon som använder ett mörkare tema i 12.04 gnome 3 gtk3 som vet hur man startar applikationer såsom libreoffice och software center med ett annat tema så allting inte blir svart och vitt?
<cutgah> eller aa.. oläsligt iaf :P
<cutgah> aaa nu hittade jag rätt trådar! at last =)
<dodel> HEjsan. KAn någon här ge ett bra tips på ett Benchmark program?
<dodel> Vad heter paketet till programmet "System information"?
<Philip5> dodel: du frågade om benchmarking... kolla på det här verktyget: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<madbear> bara garn
<madbear> Philip5: midnattsloppet?
<dodel> Philip5: Jag menade denna http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Screenshot-at-2012-04-18-030705.png
<einand> dodel: för att det är en del av systeminformations programmet
<Philip5> dodel: du frågade förrut: [23:25] <dodel> HEjsan. KAn någon här ge ett bra tips på ett Benchmark program?
<Philip5> dodel: det svarade jag på
<maxjezy> finns det instagram effekter till någon systemkamera
<Philip5> maxjezy: de enklare har väl lite sånt tjaffs i dem men inga som är bättre eller mer för seriösa
<Philip5> då får man göra sånna grejer i datorn
<madbear> Philip5: svara då!
<Philip5> madbear: hehe, nej det har jag inte tänkt
<Philip5> kanske kul men lite kort
<Philip5> madbear: ska du?
<madbear> mm
<madbear> opepp som fan knappt tränat
<madbear> men kör hårt nu
<Philip5> är ju bara 1 mil väl?
<madbear> aa
<madbear> men vill ju slå min förra på 46:16
<madbear> exakt samma bana tydligen
<Philip5> brukar vara svårt att slå sånt tycker jag för man kan åka på otur och fastna i folkhavet
<madbear> jopp fastnade rätt bra då, man får ju välja led själv typ...
<Philip5> enklare att slå på träning :)
<einand> vem i hela friden vill förstöra bilder med instagram?
<einand> instagram är bara populärt för mobilkameror är så värdelösa, så med en effekt, så blir det ännu sämmre och då kan man skylla på det
<maxjezy> Philip5, tänkte eftersom instagram blivit så stort
<maxjezy> fjortisarna lär ju sukta efter instagram i sina systemkameror
<maxjezy> einand, fjortisarna bara älskar att sätta ihop 4 bilder till en och posta över hela intrawebben
<maxjezy> interweben
<einand> maxjezy: min kamera har tyvär "instagram" funktioner
<maxjezy> 00:00 dansen!
<maxjezy> din nikon?
 * einand slänger sig i famnen på maxjezy och tvingar till sig en dans
<einand> maxjezy: japp
<einand> aldrig använt dom dock
<madbear> kolla basket nu
 * maxjezy tappar einand i golvet och skrattar fagert men dovt!
<madbear> USA kan åka på däng
<einand> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/39648/nikon-d5100-effects-mode-explored
<maxjezy> miniatyreffekten är ju lite rolig
<dodel> Hur rättar man till ett paket som är trasigt?
<dodel> Får detta medelande när jag ska installera nvidia-96: Några paket kunde inte installeras. Det kan betyda att du har begärt en omöjlig situation eller, om du använder den instabila utgåvan att några nödvändiga paket ännu inte har skapats eller flyttats ut från "Incoming".
<einand> maxjezy: http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d5100/features02.htm där är ännu mera effekter
<Philip5> maxjezy: du kan koppla ihop vissa systemkameror med mobilen, datorn eller en tablett och ladda upp till vad du vill direkt via dem
<realubot> dodel: phoronix-test-suite
<dodel> realubot: Rättar den till det trasiga paketet?
<realubot> dodel: Som Phillip redan tipsat om, såg jag nu.
<Philip5> maxjezy: gör du det med mobilen så blir det mobilens sharingfunktion till instagram, facebook eller vad du vill
<realubot> dodel: Nej. Det är för benchmarking.
<einand> Philip5: går tex med alla kameror som klarar sd kort, om man har ett eye-fi kort
<dodel> realubot: Okej, jag hittade ett paket men ska testa det där också :)
<Philip5> einand: jo
<maxjezy> Philip5, ta inte mig för en instagramkärleksfull fjortis!
<Philip5> einand: men kör man med nikon WU-1a till kameror som stödjer det så kan man styra kameran och en massa annat också
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo det gör jag sedan länge :D
<maxjezy> vill jag ha effekter så skapar jag scenen i blender och använder nodes!
<einand> Philip5: går ju över usb porten
<Philip5> poängen är ju at slippa det och det är trådlöst
<einand> är väl bara d3200 som stöder wu-1 än så länge?
<realubot> dodel: sudo apt-get install phoronix-test-suite
<Philip5> d4 tror jag och nyare kameror kommer nog också
<Philip5> einand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4IGaZFleH8
<einand> jag är bra sugen på d600
<einand> tråkigt att den inte är inbyggd
<Philip5> umm
<einand> Philip5: verar rätt oanvändbart, för presitions fotografering
<einand> enda som verkar bra är att den laddar ner bilderna
<Philip5> man kan ju hoppas att appen utvecklas med coolare grejer
<dodel> Kan man laga paket som är sönder i ubuntu?
<dodel> Skulle installera nvidia-96 och då stog det att paketet var söndert.
<Philip5> det är antaligen skadat när du laddat ner det så du får rensa bort det skadade och ladda ner det på nytt
<maxjezy> dodel, linuxgudarna måste vara elaka mot dig!
<Philip5> skulle det vara något allvarligare får man kontakta maintainern eller buggrapportera
<dodel> maxjezy: Som fan! Men det blir bara bättre och bättre :)
<maxjezy> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Acer-Aspire-5750G-Notebook.46094.0.html
<dodel> maxjezy: Flash fungerar ju iallafall :)
<maxjezy> någon försöker sälja en sån dator för 2800:-
<maxjezy> måste vara bluff? nästan oanvänd står det i annonsen!
<dodel> Philip5: Ja. Mycket allvarligt detta. Måste få min Geforce4 att rulla igång :)
<Philip5> dodel: jo men allvarligt så pass att det drabbar alla och inte bara dig vilket jag skulle tro det gör
<dodel> Så här lyder medelandet: Några paket kunde inte installeras. Det kan betyda att du har begärt en omöjlig situation eller, om du använder den instabila utgåvan att några nödvändiga paket ännu inte har skapats eller flyttats ut från "Incoming". Följande information kan vara till hjälp för att lösa situationen:  Följande paket har beroenden som inte kan tillfredsställas:  nvidia-96 : Beroende av: xorg-video-abi-10 men det kan inte installeras            
<Philip5> då är det ju inte sönder
<dodel> Sen saknas paketet xorg-video-abi-10
<dodel> Alltså, jag installerade nvidia-96 på 12.04 förut, men nu fungerar det inte av en konstig anledning...hmmm
<Philip5> anledningen står där
<dodel> Aja, jag får installera det manuellt :)
<Philip5> brukar ju inte bli så bra
<dodel> Jag har en liten fråga om Nouveau kernel driver. Ska jag ge mej på den eller ska jag bara låta systemet vara? Jag vill nämligen installera riktiga nvidia drivrutiner för mitt grafikkort, men då måste man koppla bort Nouveau kernel dirver. Är detta ett smart val eller dåligt?
<realubot> dodel: Det är hemligt.
<dodel> Är UNity 3D standard i 12.04, eller är det unity 2d?
<realubot> 3d
<realubot> är standard.
<realubot> Men om inte 3d-effekterna fungerar så används 2d som fallback mode.
<xerxes> Tjena är det någon av er som kan ge mig motivering vad man bör köra mellan Proxmox eller Citrix
<xerxes> Open source virtualisering
<dodel> Jadu....vad kan man säga?
<xerxes> vilken är bäst att använda ?
<dodel> I have to give my self a prrromotion! :D
<xerxes> är lite inne på att pirata vmware också
<xerxes> men verkar ej finnas en vpshere till Linux
<dodel> Jag kopplade bort novuaeu via blacklist.conf. Sen installerade jag nivida drivrutinen för mitt grafikkort och sendan ville den installera det på Xserver, tryckte JA och nu startar unity utan novaeu drivrutinerna :) Jag låter dom vara blacklist så länge det här fungerar.
<dodel> Faktumed så är det inte en superstor skillnad, men nu har iallafall grafikkortet riktiga drivrutiner. Det ENDA som fattas nu är att få BIOS och CMOS att känna igen att det är ingen AMD Athlon jag har i min dator, det är en AMD Sempron på 2.2 ghz :)
<dodel> En fråga. Är det bara jag som inte ser någon skillnad på Unity 2d och Unity 3d ?
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-07
<maxjezy> sover fåren?
<maxjezy> 9x1=9 9x2=18 1+8=9 9x3=27 2+7=9 9x4=36 3+6=9 9x5=45 4+5=9 och det fortsätter.
<maxjezy> 3 är väl inte "the magic number" om man jämnför med 9.
<dodel> maxjezy:  japp
<maxjezy> dodel, japp japp, prima skinka!
<dodel> Jag har UNity 2D men vete fan hur man fixar UNity 3d
<maxjezy> tror du behöver ett par nior!
<maxjezy> fan va läskigt det är att multiplisera saker med 9
<maxjezy> första och sista siffran blir ju alltid 9 ihopadderade
<dodel> maxjezy: Vet du vad det är för skillnad på UNity 2d och 3d?
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> säkert animationer mellan skrivbordsbyten osv
<maxjezy> fjantigt skit dvs
<maxjezy> om man ska impa på sina mac fanboys
<dodel> Okej, Annars så har jag inte sett någon skillnad mellan dom
<maxjezy> man ska inte bry sig om sånt
<maxjezy> alltså, fan man skiter ju nästan på sig!
<maxjezy> 9×658321=5924889 (5+9+2+4+8+8+9) =45 (4+5) =9
<maxjezy> oavsätt vilket  tal man tar så blire så.
<gecko> Godmorgon världen och dess tillfälliga besökare
<gecko> Säga vad man vill. men nog är det skönast att vakna hemma i sin egen slaf
<gecko> Så var dagens första shoppingtur på samhället avklarad.
<gecko> Nu väntar jag på att f"åka tille en Osteiopat
<gecko> Hm undrar pm jag är dyslektriker?
<gecko> *om jag är
<Haffe> Om justin bieber blir putad utför en 122 meter hög klippa och håller utgångshastigheten 10 meter/sekund rakt ned. Hur lång tid tar det innan han slår i marken? Hur hög är hans terminala hastighet? Hur stor blir kratern?
<Hoxx> Svar: Det tar alltför länge och kratern blir för liten
<Kimmen> Alternativt svar: Det går inte nog fort och kratern blir inte stor nog
<Kimmen> eH72ie5W
<Hoxx> Terminala hastigheten orkar ingen bry sej i, huvudsaken är att han blir puttad
<Kimmen> =D
<HeMan> Morrn!
<M3th4n0l> Någon här som har något tips beträffande server virtualisering ?
<M3th4n0l> är det endast Proxmox vmware och Xen man kan köra som är gratis ?
<Barre> HeMan: morrn morrn... nu har jag en lvm med en thin-pool att leka med...
<coffe> morrn
<HeMan> Barre: yey!
<HeMan> Barre: själv ska jag labba med det "inbyggda" RAID-stödet i lvm
<Barre> HeMan: det är ju intressant, md i botten dock =)
<coffe> Barre,  ---> något för dig ? http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.459255/mjukvara-gor-servern-till-ett-datalagringsnat
<HeMan> Barre: jo, därav snuttarna runt inbyggda
<M3th4n0l> IDG... IT världens fox news
<coffe> HeMan,  du kan surfa ipv6 va ?
<HeMan> coffe: det händer
<coffe> vad sägs om en lunch snart ?
<HeMan> det funkar för mig idag!
<HeMan> är det för snart?
<coffe> ja
<coffe> jag är tillbaka i träsket på måndag
<Barre> coffe: jag läste om detta för 2-3 år sen, de lyckades då bygga ett SAN med throughput på 1TB/s (yepp, that's ~8940Gb/s)
<coffe> Barre,  tänkte mer fråga om du har ett sånt san hemma oxå :P
<Barre> coffe: hehehe.. nej.. jag har precis satt upp min första iSCSI LUN hemma.. på hela 100MB (quorum för proxmox)
<coffe> Barre,  HeMan    vad sägs om kanske då ta en grillkväll nu ?
<HeMan> coffe, Barre: borde funka!
<Barre> coffe, HeMan: Torsdag? Hos villa de Barre? (ping bamsefar)
<bamsefar> Barre: Woot
<coffe> Barre, HeMan  funkar för mig
<HeMan> Barre: funkar för mig!
<bamsefar> Barre: LÃ¥ter trevligt
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag och amelia dyker gärna upp
<coffe> jag med :)
<Haffe> Är det här stockholmsträff?
<Dynamit> real 1m43.972s user 0m16.821s sys 0m7.540s för att komplimentera senaste curl jäkla skit det tar ju evigheter
<Dynamit> curl 7.27.0 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.22.0 hmm undrar varför den säger libcurl/7.22.0 det måste undersökas
<coffe> HeMan,  bamsefar bamsefar  då är torsdag bokat ?    behöver adress
<maxjezy> varför blir det såhär, kan inte förstå detta.
<maxjezy> jag har 9 och gångar det med valfritt stort tal som 98261564 och svaret av det blir ett gäng siffror
<maxjezy> när jag sedan tar dessa siffror och lägger plus emellan varje siffra så blir alltid svaret siffror som man sätter ihop och de blir alltid 9
<maxjezy> varför blir det så?
<maxjezy> 9×8534961
<maxjezy> = 76814649
<maxjezy> 7+6+8+1+4+6+4+9
<coffe> Letar lgh/rum hyra i stockholm i 2månader.. krav är internet
<maxjezy> =45
<maxjezy> 4+5 = 9
<maxjezy> varför blir det alltid 9???
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Du frågar varför siffersumman i en produkt av 9 alltid blir 9?
<HeMan> maxjezy: det blir alltid så på talbasen-1
<HeMan> maxjezy: så gör du samma på ett hexadecimalt tal så blir det samma
<HeMan> maxjezy: dvs med F som faktor
<M3th4n0l> Är det nån som vet om de finns en Vsphere client till Linux ?
<M3th4n0l> en klient så man kan ansluta mot en ESXI host dvs och redigera sina virtuella burkar
<maxjezy> HeMan, läskigt värre alltså!
<maxjezy> kan tänka mig att detta satt en och annan skalle i överhettning!
<phnom> Heisenberg riktigt skakar i träskorna.
<Kimmen> M3th4n0l: tror inte det men det finns väl web client?
<M3th4n0l> Kimmen, Finns tydligen en CLI klient också
<M3th4n0l> grejjen är att jag har tänkt köra gratis hemma
<M3th4n0l> dvs testa o labba lite
<M3th4n0l> men fan, tvingas man köra en windows burk bara för de.. :/
<M3th4n0l> Kimmen, web gui ingår nog bara i Vcenter
<M3th4n0l> inget jag tänkt betala för
<M3th4n0l> Kimmen, http://communities.vmware.com/community/vmtn/server/vsphere/automationtools/vsphere_cli
<Kimmen> aha på så vis
<M3th4n0l> en fråga
<Kimmen> finns det inte eval. till vcenter då?
<M3th4n0l> är det endast Vmware Proxmox och Xen som är Gratis virtualiserings tekniker ?
<M3th4n0l> Kimmen, nej :(
<M3th4n0l> blev lite små besviken på Proxmox eftersom den tvingar en att ha Flash / java funka inge bra me deras Console
<M3th4n0l> + att min hårdvara stödjer ej KVM virtualisering så den fallbackar mot OpenVZ men för att köra OpenVZ (har tänkt slänga up en FreeNAS) så måstej ag ha en template
<M3th4n0l> vilket ej finns till Proxmox :(
<M3th4n0l> Xen har ju en nackdel att den inte kan virtualisera MS operativ direkt på hårdvaran
<M3th4n0l> utan där måste man mecka o hålla på minns ej exakt vad de var men va någon avvikelse där
<M3th4n0l> "XEN först, som virtualiserar Linux men bravur (moddade kärnor, med direkt access till hårdvaran). Men för att köra Windows måste XEN emulera hårdvara, som i sin tur kräver visst hårdvarustöd (Intel-VT eller AMD??), "
<M3th4n0l> de är väl den nackdelen dessvärre
<M3th4n0l> jag har hyperthread på min prolle men något VT-X stöd vette fanken :(
<HeMan> xen kan köras i helvirtualiserat, inte bara paravirtad
<M3th4n0l> HeMan, ok jag har nämligen en gammal IBM server (tower) hemma
<M3th4n0l> med 1 CPU 2 kärnor dock, 4 gig i ram
<M3th4n0l> som jag tänkt köra virtuellt på
<HeMan> M3th4n0l: den kräver hårdvarustöd i processorn
<HeMan> M3th4n0l: på samma sätt som KVM
<M3th4n0l> HeMan, ok KVM funkar inte för mig de kan jag bekräfta sen jag provade Proxmox
<M3th4n0l> däremot gick det att kicka igång tex ubbe 10.04 virtuellt i OpenVZ
<M3th4n0l> i proxmox men deä r en annan femma
<M3th4n0l> då fattas såklart templates för vad jag vill göra :(
<M3th4n0l> HeMan,
<M3th4n0l> http://wiki.openvz.org/Download/template/precreated
<sakjur> maxjezy: Haha - rolig detalj med matten! ^_^
<M3th4n0l> ingen FreeNAS där itne :/
<HeMan> M3th4n0l: egrep '(vmx|svm)' --color=always /proc/cpuinfo
<HeMan> M3th4n0l: den säger om du har hårdvaruvirtualisering
<M3th4n0l> HeMan, ok häng kvar
<M3th4n0l> HeMan, nej fick inget tillbaka
<M3th4n0l> :/
<M3th4n0l> ingen output
<HeMan> M3th4n0l: då har du ingen hårdvaruvirtualisering
<M3th4n0l> HeMan, ok
<M3th4n0l> kommer Xen funka för mitt behov då ?
<M3th4n0l> eller är de bara virtualisering baserat på OpenVZ ?
<M3th4n0l> jag la märke till att i mitt BIOS finns något som heter hyperthreading
<M3th4n0l> det är enablat
<M3th4n0l> men vet ej om de kommer hjälpa mig
<Kimmen> M3th4n0l: vad har du för CPU?
<M3th4n0l> Kimmen, en sek
<M3th4n0l> Kimmen, kör en pastebin på cat /proc/cpuinfo
<M3th4n0l> Kimmen, http://pastebin.com/iUqQschG
<M3th4n0l> tror ni vmware funkar bättre för mitt behov ?
<Kimmen> aha en P4a, den lär inte ha hårdvarustöd för virtualisering. Fanns bara på vissa
<M3th4n0l> Kimmen, ok men tror du Vmware / Xen
<M3th4n0l> kommer funka bättre ?
<maxjezy> min p4 funkar med virtualbox
<Barre> HeMan: reclaim på -V volym? possible eller måst jag vänta på en sådan feature?
<HeMan> Barre: umm, vet inte
<M3th4n0l> maxjezy, jo de lär ju funka men grejjen är att jag vill ogärna köra ett OS i botten
<M3th4n0l> och sen köra en VM
<M3th4n0l> utan vill köra en headless server med en virtualiserings plattform
<M3th4n0l> och gärna slippa skit OpenVZ
<Barre> coffe, HeMan bamsefar, (amelia): Torsdag it is then... jag förbererder tugg och dricka =)
<M3th4n0l> "OpenVZ is container-based virtualization for Linux. OpenVZ " problemet där att containers finns ej för vad jag vill göra
<Kimmen> M3th4n0l: jag har ingen aning faktiskt
<M3th4n0l> "A 64 bit CPU with VT is the minimum requirement for installing and running XenServer."
<M3th4n0l> helvete
<M3th4n0l> får hoppas Vmware gör jobbet då
<bamsefar> Barre: Wohoo :)
<Barre> M3th4n0l: KVM?
<Barre> ahh.. måste fortfarande ha VT
<M3th4n0l> Barre, nej går ej
<M3th4n0l> Barre, min CPU har ej VT-X
<M3th4n0l> blir Vmware och blir endast 32 bit Guest OS
<M3th4n0l> som gäller
<Barre> M3th4n0l: ic..
<M3th4n0l> alt att jag lägger ner idén om att virtualisera och kör FreeNAS native på den.... o petar in lite disk suck :(
<HeMan> Barre: vad kör du din iSCSI på för hårdvara?
<Dynamit> skumt tänkte göra dist. uppdatering på min server ifrån 10.04.3lts till 12.04 lts men den säger att det inte finns någon nyare
<sakjur> Dynamit: vad skriver du in för kommando?
<Dynamit> do-release-upgrade, innan så gjorde jag apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<sakjur> kan du cata apt/sources.list?
<sakjur> alltså /etc/apt/sources.list
<sakjur> samt kolla lsb_release -a
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, ett tips bara
<M3th4n0l> håll dig borta från 12.04
<M3th4n0l> än så länge för mycket barnsjukdomar...
<coffe> Barre,  nice :)
<M3th4n0l> förhoppningsvis fixar canocial till buggarna vid release av 12.04 1
<M3th4n0l> kan med handen på hjärtat säga att 12.04 som desktop är horribelt instabilt imo
<sakjur> M3th4n0l: Kan inte hålla med - vad är det som är instabilt?
<M3th4n0l> sakjur, nu vet jag inte vilken WM du använder, men personligen kör jag fallback session mot gnome 3 och har tagit bort allt, dyker hela tiden upp massa rutor skit i bakgrunden som kraschar o jävlas
<Dynamit> ungefär det är ju lts så borde inte finnas några
<M3th4n0l> man ska skicka in felrapporter stup i kvarten..
<M3th4n0l> Imo den sämsta ubuntu jag kört hitills, hoppas innerligt 12.04 1 blir stabilare
<Dynamit> du 12.04 desktop är det inga problem med
<sakjur> M3th4n0l: Jag använder Unity och Awesome
<Dynamit> så förstår inte varför servern ska vara instabil för
<M3th4n0l> ibland går min touchpad på stinkpaddan segt
<M3th4n0l> bara "lägger" av typ
<M3th4n0l> för nån sek
<Dynamit> m3th4n0l du det är en server
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit jag vet
<Dynamit> så vem bryr sig om musen slutar funka
<M3th4n0l> men ajg säger bara av snälla syften
<Dynamit> ingen för det är ju ren terminal
<Dynamit> det förstår jag
<M3th4n0l> ja skillnaden är att Desktop har X de har inte din headless server
<sakjur> ah, min touchpad hickar också, men det är en bugg sen 2.6.38 tror jag.. och det var då de införde stöd för mitt nätverkskort
<Dynamit> men jag har 12.04 desktop och den funkar perfekt med touchpaden
<Kimmen> kör både headless server och desktop 12.04, inget problem med nån av dom
<Kimmen> lxde på desktop
<M3th4n0l> sakjur, du ser att touchpaden hickar..
<Kimmen> och servern är uppdaterad från 10.04 i etapper
<M3th4n0l> imo är därför 12.04 den mest horribla ubuntu hitills
<M3th4n0l> som desktop
<Dynamit> du ska man köra server så ska man inte ha GUI
<Dynamit> det är onödigt som fn
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, ja jag vet det..
<sakjur> M3th4n0l: Ehm... det gäller _ALLLA_ linuxdistar med en hyfsat modern kärna
<M3th4n0l> men du missförstår mig
<sakjur> kernel-bugg
<M3th4n0l> sakjur, ja därför ska man hålla sig till 10.04 / 10 10
<phnom> sakjur: Ja, om de inte kör kärna med egna patchar.
<M3th4n0l> så slipper man huvudvärk
<sakjur> phnom: Väldigt sant - nästan alla
<M3th4n0l> sedan är jag inget större fan av Unity heller
<sakjur> M3th4n0l: och inte har fullt nätverksstöd, processorstöd lr grafikstöd? Nej tack..
<M3th4n0l> sakjur, beror ju såkllart på din hårdvara
<M3th4n0l> men jag hade inga bekymmer me min IBM stinkpadda
<M3th4n0l> i tidigareu tgåvor
<M3th4n0l> ut*
<maxjezy> sakjur, :)
<Dynamit> min compaq presario CQ60 har inga problem med touchpaden heller
<sakjur> M3th4n0l: Inte jag heller, jag gillar HUDen - men jag tycker att alla borde sluta med 3D-accelererade GUIn
<M3th4n0l> pff
<sakjur> (alltså, gäller främst WMs, men också saker som inte behöver det)
<M3th4n0l> 3d accelrerande GUIn ...
<M3th4n0l> så du påstår att man inte kan dra in properitära drivrutiner utan att använda jockey-gtk ?
<sakjur> va?
<M3th4n0l> nej, du bör analysera lite mera gosse
<phnom> Eh?
<sakjur> va?
<Dynamit> ingen fattar det
<phnom> nu tror jag någon har sniffat för mycket kolväten.
<sakjur> M3th4n0l: Nejnej, du missförstår mig
<M3th4n0l> 3d accelrerande guin = Properitära drivisar till G-kortet samt Compiz effekter
<sakjur> Nej?
<M3th4n0l> ok?
<sakjur> Jag kör radeon-drivare på laptopen och nvidias fria drivare..
<M3th4n0l> ja men du fattar grejjen
<sakjur> (alltså på min stationära)
<sakjur> not really
<M3th4n0l> ja jo men 3d accelrerande guin de låter på dig som att de skulle va värsta projektet att ordna i en 10.04 / 10 10 ?
<sakjur> 3D Accelererade GUIn = KDE4.x, Unity, GNOME 3.x
<M3th4n0l> aha.. ok
<Dynamit> vad har det med server edition att göra
<M3th4n0l> gnome 2 me compiz är alltså inte 3d accelrerande me tanke på workspace switchern?
<sakjur> Dynamit: Inget; )
<phnom> Dynamit: Allt! Det är själva hjärtat i modermodemet!
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, ingenting vi disskuterar anantn u.
<Dynamit> server + GUI = windows fjollor
<M3th4n0l> nu*
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, allt handlar om vad man är ute efter :-)
<sakjur> Dynamit: Jag kmr tillbaka till det snart ;) (och nej - jag skulle aldrig lägga GUI på servern)
<M3th4n0l> men ja jag förstår vad du menar.
<Haffe> Dynamit: Har du prövat att administrera sådär 20-30 servrar?
<M3th4n0l> Haffe, tack bra sagt
<Haffe> Då börjar du uppskatta saker som att ha ett ställe där du kan sköta det mesta.
<M3th4n0l> Haffe, 1 +
<sakjur> Haffe: SSH?
<Dynamit> du finns bash
<Haffe> Jag drömmer mardrömmar om jag skulle vara tvungen att sköta alla 40 bladen genom att ssha in till vart och ett.
<M3th4n0l> Grabbar ni måste förstå att vissa saker är komplexa att administrera i shellet även om ALLT GÅR så kan de va trtevligt med te.x webmin
<M3th4n0l> haffe 1 +
<sakjur> Haffe: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape
<Dynamit> m3th4n0l webmin är inte samma sak som GUI i servern
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, Nej men de är trots allt en vettig kontrollpanel grafisk dvs att sköta saker med.
<M3th4n0l> men varsågod sitt du me dina svarta terminal rutor och känn dig l33t  :)
<Dynamit> men fortfarande det är ingen desktop på servern
<sakjur> M3th4n0l: Appropå 3D-accelerarade GUIn, det handlar mer om att det suger med dåliga drivare när man inte kan starta ett program utan att man behöver dra igång grafikkortet på högvarv ;)
<M3th4n0l> så fort du har ~ 50 servrar att tillhandahålla lär du även förstå.
<M3th4n0l> Tycker vi kan avsluta den här diskussionen nu då den inte leder någonstans
<M3th4n0l> kör ni erat buggade 12.04 till Desktop
<M3th4n0l> så håller jag tummarna att canocial kan leverera till 12.04 1
<Dynamit> du får tänka vad du vill om mig M3th4n0l, men fortfarande webmin har inte med GUI i servern i sig att göra så
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, nej det använder sig inte av en X server
<M3th4n0l> och är inte beroende av en WM
<Dynamit> nä dåså varför blandar du in webmin för?
<M3th4n0l> men du kan börja med att sluta tilltala mig som att jag är helt bakom flötet, för huvudsakliga skälet är att förenkla administrationen med något grafiskt.
<Dynamit> då ber jag om ursäkt om du tar det så
<sakjur> M3th4n0l: Hur förenklar du administrationen med nånting som gör att du inte längre har full koll på din maskin?
<Dynamit> men det är inte det jag gör
<M3th4n0l> Kommer dynamita upp din 12.04 Dynamit ,)
<M3th4n0l> nåväl
<M3th4n0l> nog pratat om 12.04 och Wm's osv
<Dynamit> Linux ******* 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 14:25:57 UTC 2012 hitills har jag inte haft de problem du pratar om
<Dynamit> och jag håller med dig
<M3th4n0l> känner att diskussionen blev infekterad
<Dynamit> annars så blir det bara bråk
<epzil0n> har ni kul grabbar? :D
<sakjur> Dynamit: Iaf, har du lsb_release på din server?
<M3th4n0l> epzil0n, höhö här flödar ironin va..
<epzil0n> hehe :)
<Dynamit> ja och det är 10.04.4 LTS
<epzil0n> någon som vet var man kan köpa ett billigt skal eller kanske en vps?
<Dynamit> och source listen är standard så det finns inte annat i den än det ifrån början
 * HeMan rattar 400 datorer i ett beräkningskluster mha ssh
<M3th4n0l> HeMan, Cluster-ssh ?
<realubot> maxjezy: Talteori är ingen lek.
<Dynamit> datorerna är i ett kluster och han hanterar dem via ssh
<HeMan> M3th4n0l: använder ett verktyg att bygga klustrena som heter rocks
<M3th4n0l> Trevligt :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Det finns massa skumma samband när man adderar och multiplicerar tal.
<M3th4n0l> själv var jag nere i Kiev för några veckor sen
<HeMan> M3th4n0l: det har ett del-verktyg som gör att man kan skriva "rocks run host command=reboot"
<M3th4n0l> Nice
<M3th4n0l> antar att ingen av er tittade nå fotbolls Em va?
<Dynamit> min vmware som kör Ubuntu servern måste fått spader
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, appropå vmware
<M3th4n0l> vilken hårdvara kör du ESXI hosten på ?
<Dynamit> den säger att virtuella datorn inte kör fast jag vet att den är igång för att jag pratar via ssh med den
<Dynamit> En av dells dedikerade servrar
<M3th4n0l> och den har VT-X antar jag?
<M3th4n0l> i sin CPU
<Dynamit> haha det är förtusan så gammal Xeon cpu'er så att det är X86 arkitekturen
<M3th4n0l> åfan
<M3th4n0l> Känner att ett ljus i en mörk tunnel precis tändes
<M3th4n0l> när du säger sådär :)
<Dynamit> men ärligt så vet jag inte så mycket om min server fick den av en gammal lärarinnas man
<M3th4n0l> trevligt av lärarinnan
<Dynamit> snarare hennes man
<Dynamit> ;P
<M3th4n0l> jo men utan att du hade varit hennes elev hade du aldrig kommit i kontakt me han
<M3th4n0l> ;)
<Dynamit> det är en annan sak
<M3th4n0l> alltid se saker och ting ur ett analytiskt perspektiv
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, kör du en windows burk
<M3th4n0l> för att använda vsphere mot den ?
<M3th4n0l> elelr kör du Cli verktyget ?
<M3th4n0l> vet att du sshar in mot din guest os nu men i början för att administrera disk space osv :)
<Dynamit> på det jag har som server just nu är det tyvärr windows, men när min dedikerade server inte låter som reaplan så åker servern dit och då är det vmware ESX3.5i som hostar
<M3th4n0l> ok
<M3th4n0l> jag letar nämligen efter en vsphere client
<M3th4n0l> om man kör vmware som host på en maskin
<M3th4n0l> vill gärna hitta en Linux klient som är vettig
<M3th4n0l> men i nuläget tvingas jag använda windows för att kunna få en överblick av alla Vm's
<coobra> proxmox
<M3th4n0l> nej
<M3th4n0l> funakr ej för mig
<M3th4n0l> eftersom min hårdvara inte har VT-X stöd
<Dynamit> vmware ESX är host OS
<M3th4n0l> dvs hårdvaru virtualisering så slutar de med att proxmox faller ner i fallback mode
<M3th4n0l> och kör OpenVZ nå linux container tjaffs
<M3th4n0l> där man enbart kan köra färdiga templates
<M3th4n0l> och bland dessa templates finns ej FreeNAS som jag är sugen på att köra virtuellt
<M3th4n0l> så blir att mecka sig fram med vmware esxi 5 (gratis versionen)
<M3th4n0l> sen se hur jag får det gå ihop
<Dynamit> och hantera allting ifrån klienten för vmware esx är jätte lätt
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, jo de är lätt med Vsphere
<larsemil> dom-kern virtualisering med xen då?
<M3th4n0l> men de jag menar är att de finns bara en windows klient för vsphere
<Dynamit> tyvärr ja
<M3th4n0l> larsemil, det harj ag inte gett mig på enda jag googlat på och infon jag läst ang Xen
<M3th4n0l> är att xen kräver 64 bit CPU vilket jag har MEN jag har inte hårdvaru virtualisering
<M3th4n0l> tror de kräver de nämlige
<coobra> heh
<M3th4n0l> larsemil, det du sa där
<M3th4n0l> xen med dom-kernel
<M3th4n0l> är de svårt att sätta upp? är de vanliga xen server ISO'n lr ?
<Dynamit> nä nu ska jag bråka med min vmware desktop eftersom den säger att virtuella datorn inte är igång fast den är det
<M3th4n0l> larsemil, är det att köra ett OS i botten ?
<M3th4n0l> typ debian
<M3th4n0l> o sen installera o confa domU kernel ?
<M3th4n0l> larsemil, hmm
<M3th4n0l> nackdel med domU kernel den kan inte virtualisera windows OS tydligen
<M3th4n0l> http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/XenDomUSupport
<Barre> HeMan: det är bara en iscis-lun uttelad från min backup-maskin...
<HeMan> Barre: vad får du för iops och throughput?
<Dynamit> till alla att inte min webserver hittade 12.04 var enkelt förklarat
<Barre> HeMan: har inte testat, det är bara en quorum-disk för mitt proxmoxkluster
<Dynamit> den kommer inte hitta först 12.04.1 är ute
<Dynamit> eftersom det är så, så antar jag att det finns goda skäl till att ändå vara kvar på 10.04.4 på den så länge
<speedxcore> Hej pojkar, vad tror ni om verbatims ssds?
<dodel> Hejsan. Jag undrar varför det står "Disabled" vid status och vid AGP info? http://pastebin.com/Gs0VU0Va
<Barre> dodel: den kanske är disabled i BIOS?
<dodel> Barre: Nej, det är den inte. Det är Fast Writes i bios
<HeMan> Barre: har du labbat med https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase någon gång?
<Barre> HeMan: nope
<HeMan> Barre: noterade att mina nya disk tar 216 sekunder för Secure Erase...
<Barre> dodel: har du rätt xorg config då? jag tror den heter något med "NvAGP" och skall ha värde 1 eller true eller nått sånt...
<Barre> HeMan: det låter snabbt
<HeMan> Barre: tyckte också det
<HeMan> Barre: men jag vill inte prova...
<Barre> hahah
<dodel> Barre: Ska kolla
<Dynamit> undrar om jag ska testa pump mode på distcc för att se hur mycket fortare det går
<Philip5> Dynamit: bygger du stora grejer och framför allt bygger om och om igen dem så är det nog en fördel
<Dynamit> beror på vart du sätter gränsen för stort Philip5
<Philip5> ju större desto mer fördel med det där sättet
<Dynamit> men jag menar storleksmässigt vart sätter du gränsen för stort?
<Philip5> jag skulle inte orka med att sätta upp distcc om jag höll på med saker som var mindre än openoffice eller linux kernel
<Philip5> inte för egen del
<Dynamit> xbmc håller jag på med väldigt ofta
<Dynamit> som ett exempel
<Philip5> bygger du om samma kod då eller nya releaser?
<Dynamit> sedan så har vi saker som verkligen är smått som USB Loader GX
<Philip5> bygger man om samma många gånger så är det väl fördel där också
<Dynamit> kör uppdatering emot git och ändrar i koden ibland
<Philip5> xbmc har väl en massa statiska grejer den bygger åt sig själv som t ex ffmpeg och en massa annat?
<Dynamit> ja det är det har inte tittat jätte noga i källkoden än så länge
<Philip5> intressant krig: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/digitalt/youtube-forsvinner-fran-iphone-och-ipad_7403934.svd
<cutgah> Hej, jag kör ett script med hjälp av gnome-terminal -e för att kunna interagera mer med användaren... men problemet är att jag vill starta ett program i detta script som INTE stängs när scriptet är färdigkört. Hur göra?
<HeMan> Dynamit: använder du ccache?
<Dynamit> jupp det också
<Dynamit> ska gå undan
<Dynamit> just nu bråkar jag med distcc så pump mode ska vilja
<Dynamit> fn jag har gått in i hosts för distcc och lagt till ,cpp ändå säger den att ,cpp inte finns på någon värd
<cutgah> hittade denna tråd, löste mitt problem =)
<cutgah> http://askubuntu.com/questions/106351/running-programs-in-the-background-from-terminal
<Dynamit> så
<Dynamit> det krävdes att minst två hade ,cpp,lzo ;)
<Dynamit> hm har annat problem nu
<Dynamit> det hände något med min distcc server på den andra maskinen
<Dynamit> Warning: 1 pump-mode compilation(s) failed on server, but succeeded locally.
<Dynamit> hmm fattar inte hur jag ska sätta DISTCC_FALLBACK till 0
<Dynamit> någon idé någon
<Dynamit> hm ena server har zeroconf support andra inte kan det vara det som ställer till det med pump mode?
<Dynamit> HeMan är du bra på distcc?
<HeMan> Dynamit: njae, har kört det för en massa år sedan
<Dynamit> ajdå då vet du bergs inte hur tusan jag ska få den att bara använda andra datorn och inte den lokala
<HeMan> larsemil: ping?
<Dynamit> jag vet att jag ska sätta distcc_fallback till 0
<HeMan> Dynamit: tror man kan göra en "exclude" på något sätt
<Dynamit> han du se vad jag skrev typ 3ms innan dig
<Dynamit> vet bara hur jag ska sätta värdet till det
<HeMan> Dynamit: export DISTCC_FALLBACK=0
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller vad?
<Dynamit> kanske prövade inte det
<Dynamit> har prövat massa annat
<Dynamit> verkar inte som det ska länka vart jag hittade det om du har lust att försöka hjälpa mig med det
<HeMan> Dynamit: man distcc
<HeMan> Dynamit: under environment variables
<Dynamit> det har jag läst (fast på internet) menar du att jag ändrar värdet där också
<HeMan> Dynamit: "If  this  variable  is  set to 0 then fallbacks are disabled and those compilations will simply fail.  Note that  this  does  not affect jobs which must always be local such as linking."
<Dynamit> ja för att jag ska göra debug av servern
<Dynamit> men måste hitta hur jag ska sätta värdet
<Dynamit> och är det export så fattar jag verkligen inte vad felet är
<Dynamit> HeMan: tack för hjälpen ska se om jag lyckas reda ut detta
<Dynamit> verkar som mina två datorer har olika tider med 3sek. kan det ställa till det?
<Dynamit> Verkar som jag får problem när jag försöker använda pump men annars funkar distcc som det ska
<Dynamit> fn vad det verkar ta tid att göra chown på en mapp som helt klart har bytt ägare fast jag inte har saft det
<Dynamit> LoL gick bra när jag inte använder -hR
<Dynamit> wee ska testa med ccache+distcc på projektnamn Frodo få se vad skillnaden är emot Eden och samtidigt för första gången på jätte länge testa ccache+distcc på de datorer jag har tillgång till nu
<Dynamit> baa verkar som jag får göra en total rensning och börja om från början det jag hade ändrat
<Dynamit> va bara göra det
<Dynamit> men skit samma
<Screedo^> goddag
<Screedo^> vilka linux distar använder ni er av?
<swecarp> Mageia
<Screedo^> ok
<Dynamit> Ubuntu
<Dynamit> med Unity och inte gnome3
<Screedo^> har pillat med ubuntu hela tiden, men, jag tycker verkligen inte om unity. provar solusOS nu, rätt nice verkar det vara.
<Dynamit> byt till gnome3 eller kde xfe
<Dynamit> finns ju hur många desktop miljöer som helst
<Screedo^> jo, provade cinnamon, men då crashade det hela tiden.
<Dynamit> låter som du saknade något
<Dynamit> eller att cinnamon var inkompatibelt
<Dynamit> hmm undrar om jag ska uppdatera ifrån den senaste subversion som finns i standard källorna till kanske den nyaste, eller senaste stabila får se
<Dynamit> blir att uppdatera till 1.7.5 den som finns med är ju stenåldern svn, version 1.6.17 (r1128011)
<Dynamit> ska uppdatera git också
<Dynamit> vad tusan standard källorna verkar inte direkt uppdaterade till det absolut senaste stabila, förstår att det inte tar med Pre-Alpha, Alpha, Nightly, Beta, RC men när det är en stabil vad tusan
<dodel> En fråga. Slackware linux, visst komplimerar man allt från source då?
<Dynamit> gentoo är det om jag inte minns fel som man gör det med
<Dynamit> vet inte hur det är med Slackware
<andol> Dynamit: Åtminstone vad gäller Debian och Ubuntu så inkluderar inga nya versioner när en release väl är släppt, endast minsta möjliga fixar för att täppa säkerhetshål liksom stabilitetsproblem.
<Dynamit> men vad tusan de nyare versioner kan ju vara optimerade för att gå fortare etc. så ska användarna behöva lägga till källa eller hålla koll på det själv
<andol> Dynamit: Å andra sidan, genom att inte lägga till nya versioner så kan jag mer relativt god säkerhet köra apt-get upgrade utan att behöva oroa mig för att program ska ändra beteende, format på configurationsfiler eller så.
<Dynamit> dessutom så ska ju användaren lita på källan, lägger man bara till källa hur som helst är man ju korkat eller naiv
<Dynamit> jo iför sig andol, men ändå
<andol> Dynamit: Så personligen föredrar jag starkt det nuvarande beteende, med diskreta releaser. Fast visst kan jag se hur andra föredrar mer rullande releasere.
<andol> Dynamit: Kanske satsa på Debian Testing?
<dodel> Dynamit: Jag har för mig att gentoo har ett packheteringssystem
<Dynamit> funderar på att någon dag sätta mig mig Gentoo då jäklar har jag att göra
<Dynamit> dodel det kan hända men tame tusan inte innan man har installerat, om det inte har kommit på senare tid
<dodel> Damn Small linux har blivit aktivt igen!
<Dynamit> det var som tusan
<Dynamit> det var ju dött för inte så länge sedan
<dodel> Jag skulle gärna vilja ha ett linux som är totalt minimal. Då menar jag att man komplimerar direkt från källkoden och har t.ex Gnome 2 som desktop
<Dynamit> ska se men har för mig att man gör det med Gentoo
<Dynamit> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml
<Dynamit> annars är det ju bara ta tex. Ubuntu minimal disc. den är typ 18MB stor
<dodel> Hmm...Det låter intressant det där Ubuntu Minimal disk
<Dynamit> ska ge dig länk
<Dynamit> den är nämligen inte så lätt att hitta
<Dynamit> fast den ligger på deras server
<Dynamit> X86 eller X64
<Dynamit> ?
<dodel> Dynamit: Jag tycker UBuntu är för grov. Det är väll bra för dom som inte vill lära sig något, men jag är sugen på att få kunskaper om linux. Mycket bra i framtiden då jag VET att linux kommer bli ett dominerande system som konkurrerar mot Windows
<dodel> X86
<Dynamit> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso då är det 12.04 och den är 27MB
<Dynamit> det är visserligen till vanliga pc och inte PowerPC
<Dynamit> men antar att du ska pröva med vanlig PC
<dodel> JUpp vanlig pc
<Dynamit> dodel: hur menar du för grov?
<dodel> Dynamit: Jag behöver inte alla dessa program osv. Sen tycker jag att ubuntu har sjukt många libs
<dodel> Men ubuntu minimal. Då komplimerar man för hand och den har alla saker för att komplimera? Vad innehåller den föresten?
<Dynamit> typ kärnan och boothanteraren
<dodel> Dynamit: Den minimala ison laddar ned av sig själv -_-
<Dynamit> glömt just nu vad den heter som är med som standard
<Dynamit> vadå laddar ner av sig själv?
<dodel> Annars så får man bygga en egen xD
<dodel> Dynamit: Den minimala ison laddar ned paket och installerar dom själv
<Dynamit> låt den inte ha tillgång till internet då
<Dynamit> men att det är så många libs är pga. att det ska funka direkt ur kartongen
<dodel> Men den är gjord för att den ska göra det. Annars är den värdelös
<Dynamit> ta gentoo då men då jäklar
<Dynamit> får du spendera timmar bara läsa för att installera
<Dynamit> om du ska ha den absolut optimerade gentoo installationen
<Barre> HeMan: thin-provision lvm munin plugin version 0.1 klar, testkör den mot en test pool och återkommer i morgon om det vlir bra eller anus
<HeMan> Barre: yeah!
<Barre> HeMan: lite ont i huvudet har jag faktiskt =)
<HeMan> Barre: själv ska jag precis packa ihop mig och åka hem
<Barre> jobbat länge idag HeMan ?
<HeMan> Barre: onödigt länge
<dodel> Dynamit: Vadå? Är det inte bara ./configure make make install. Sen är det klart med installationen?
<Dynamit> inte om man ska göra optimalt
<Dynamit> för då ska den bara hämta de absolut nödvändigaste sakerna för att kunna bygga det
<dodel> Dynamit: Det har jag inte tänkt heller. Jag hade bara tänkt att ha en ren dist som man komplimerar själv. "Orinal" typ
<dodel> Orginal
<Dynamit> Nej just det men då är det inte det optimala
<dodel> Vad menar du med optimala?
<Dynamit> absolut inget mer en vad som behövs för att det ska gå att bygga ihop programmet och köra den på just den maskin man har byggt på
<dodel> Vad är det som är så speciellt med Linux Mint ?
<HeMan> kool och enkel pryl, http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thingm/blink1-the-usb-rgb-led
<dodel> Ser att många ser upp till det
<Dynamit> har inte tittat på det seriöst och det var länge sedan jag ens tittade på det
<nighter> Mint sägs väl att man får väldigt mycket out of the box. Ska vara bra för de som just börjar med linux vad jag förstår
<Dynamit> det är kde diggar inte det men det är smak sak
<dodel> Dynamit: Enkelt fixat nu! Jag tog bort MASSVIS med onödiga program i ubuntu :)
<Philip5> dodel: vilka nvidia-drivisar drog du in till slut då?
<Philip5> jag fixade precis till paket åt mig själv av nvidia 295.71 drivisarna
<dodel> Philip5: Jag skulle försöka installera nvidia-96 men det gick inte. Så då gjorde jag det manuellt :)
<dodel> Philip5:  Men jag är verkligen tveksam om det fungerar ens.
<Philip5> vad har du för nvidia-krets då som behöver så gammal version?
<dodel> nvidia-krets?
<Philip5> nvidiagrafikkort
<Philip5> linux bryr sig mer om vilken krets som sitter på kortet än vad kortet är för modell och tillverkare
<dodel> Philip5: Jag har Nvidia Geforce4 TI 4200 APG X8
<dodel> Den är på 128 mb och det tycker jag bör räcka för unity 3d
<Dynamit> vet inte tyvärr dodel då jag kör Nvidia GeForce 8400GS på denna om jag inte minns fel kan vara stationära
<Dynamit> dodel: ska du kompilera program själv? kommer det vara ofta i sådana fall?
<dodel> Dynamit: Tror jag lägger det på is ett tag. :) Ska först lägga ner energi och tid på grafikkoret
<Dynamit> tänkte mer på om du ville ha tips på verktyg som hjälper och ökar farten för kompileringen
<dodel> Dynamit: Just nu har jag problem det detta http://pastebin.com/5hxXq4Ax
<dodel> Ser du vid AGP - info -
<Dynamit> ja disable
<dodel> Men kolla på resten. Då står det tvärt om
<Dynamit> har du prövat att använda något 3d program ändå
<dodel> du menar t.ex glxgears ?
<Dynamit> ja eller vad som helst så du märker om det är igång eller inte
<dodel> Det går igång :)
<dodel> Smidigt
<Dynamit> då borde det vara igång
<dodel> Just nu så kör jag Gnome Classic för jag tycker Unit 2d är seg
<Dynamit> unity 2d blää ska det vara så ska det
<Philip5> står ju att du kör 3d via mesa och inte nvidia
<Philip5> alltså är 3d mjukvaru-kört och inte accelererat med nvidia
<Philip5> i ditt fall kanske det går fortare om du har en bättre cpu än grafikkort
<Dynamit> skumt jag använder pump funktionen på distcc men det verkar inte använda den andra datorn i huvudtaget
<dodel> Philip5: Jag har två AMD Sempron, men själva CMOS säger att det är två AMD Athlon MP
<Philip5> Dynamit: har du confat distcc rätt då för andra burken också?
<Dynamit> låter som bios rapporterar fel dodel
<Dynamit> jag ska ha gjort det för utan pump så funkar det
<dodel> Dynamit: No shit sherlook ;) Han jag fick det av ska komma och fixa/kolla på det då han hade samma problem. Detta moderkort har två CMOS
<Dynamit> har du senaste bios då?
<Dynamit> det är det första man ska kolla
<dodel> Ja. Iallafall den jag kör nu
<Dynamit> ja för att ena är för att rädda andra bios om man lyckas paja den
<dodel> AMD sempron Barton är från 2004. Mitt nuvarande CMOS är från 2003
<Dynamit> crash-free bios
<dodel> Mjo, men som sagt så måste jag få drivrutinerna att passa mitt grafikkort.
<dodel> Philip5: Du vet inte hur man ändrar så jag kör nvidia istället för mesa? Avinstallerar jag mesa så kan jag inte köra glxgears
<dodel> Alltså måste jag ersätta glxgears med nvidia, men hur?
<Barre> du fick igång ditt grafikkort+
<Philip5> dodel: installera nvidiadrivisar på rätt sätt som funkar för ditt grafikkort
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/sport/simhoppens-alla-ansikten_7404458.svd
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Vilken töntsport. Nästan som OS i Linux eller något.
<realubot> Kanalen dödde.
<realubot> Snart dags för kaffe tjejer.
<dodel> Jag måste fråga en sak. Hur vet man om grafikkortet's drivrutiner fungerar?
<realubot> dodel: Man frågar grafikkortet.
<dodel> realubot: Ja, Hur då direkt?
<realubot> dodel: Luta dig över datorn och viska försiktigt in i DVI-ingången: "Hallå, dodel här. Använder du drivtuinen?"
<dodel> realubot: Har prövat men den svarar inte
<realubot> dodel: Du ser ju om 3d-effekterna fungerar.
<realubot> dodel: Om Unity 3d fungerar så måste ju grafikkortet använda proprietära drivrutiner? Eller?
<NeverW8> Ello amigos
<dodel> realubot: Jag körde 2d.
<dodel> Nu kör jag Gnome 2
<dodel> Gnome 2 är mycket renare än Unity. Det är därför jag har kört med WIndows NT grafiksnittet i hela mitt liv d.vs Windows 95/2000
<realubot> dodel: Ok. Men du ser ju i resultatet av: jockey-text list
<NeverW8> dwn<3
<dodel> realubot: Jag hittar bara detta:
<dodel> root@ubuntu:/home/server# lspci -k | grep -A 2 -i "VGA" 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] (rev a1) 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 8943 	Kernel modules: nvidia, nouveau, nvidiafb
<dodel> Inge "Driver in use"
<dodel> Håller på fixa poweriso. Ska jag lägga den i /bin eller /sbin ?
<realubot> dodel: Jag sa ju: jockey-text list
<dodel> realubot: Den hittar inte några drivrutiner
<dodel> Liksom kortet är inte direkt nytt så :)
<dodel> Om jag har en mapp som heter dsadas dsadas
<dodel> Hur går jag in i den mappen då?
<dodel> Om jag har mappen hej mej
<dodel> cd hej\ mej fungerar inte
<Philip5> du kan tabba fram det om du skriver cd hej <tab>
<dodel> fiade det
<dodel> fixade det
<dodel> ""
<dodel> Fuck yeah! Konverterar .daa till iso B) I got balls of steel
<NeverW8> :)
<maxjezy> vad är det för fel på ubuntu nu då? jag har satt alla inställningar till att inte släcka skärm osv.
<maxjezy> endå gör den det.
<maxjezy> köper gladeligen windows 8 när det kommer, det här är fasiken otroligt
<maxjezy> även webläsare segar när man har ett par flikar öppnade
<dodel> maxjezy: Syndare!
<maxjezy> 16 gb ram osv
<dodel> ;)
<madbear> maxjezy: som om ubuntu är enda alternativet
<maxjezy> madbear, nej men antagligen sämsta
<madbear> ja kör nån vettig dist då
<NeverW8> 16 gb ram gör väl inget om man har annat som inte lever upp till kraven?
<dodel> Tycker Ubuntu med Gnome 3 är mycket mer häftigt än WIndows 8
<maxjezy> NeverW8, i7:a och bra grafik, vad mer krävs?
<maxjezy> dodel, men det är så jävla ostabilt ju
<NeverW8> En gammal i7:a kan ju vara skit? och "bra grafik" kan ju vara vad som helst maxjezy
<dodel> Men varför??? Varför 16 gb ram? Varför kan inte alla hålla sig till 1gb ram? Ta t.ex Bill Gates. 1987 sa han att 640kb ram kommer räcka nog för en vanlig person och det stämmer till 100% även idag. Det räcker ju. 640kb i ram är ju mycket om man tänker efter.
<maxjezy> NeverW8, och det kan aldrig vara fel på operativsystemet menar du?
<NeverW8> maxjezy: Jo det är klart
<dodel> Om ca 10 år kommer ett enkelt spel dra ca 32 gb i ram
<maxjezy> dåså, då är vi överense om att de är det som är problemet.
<maxjezy> madbear, vilken distro är värd att testa?
<dodel> Kommer bli mer verkligen än IRL
<maxjezy> nätverksgrejen i panelen är också värdelös
<maxjezy> fattar inte att den inte ens kan visa att jag är ansluten
<maxjezy> båda är inaktiva.
<madbear> maxjezy: själv kör jag slackware
<Barre> rätt så säker på att gnälla och gnälla inte gör det bättre maxjezy, du är otroligt gnällig i kanalen måste jag säga
<NeverW8> maxjezy:  Vilken DE kör du?
<NeverW8> Jag kör arch och slackware
<maxjezy> Barre, ja, om jag har problem så ska jag bara sitta och vara glad?
<NeverW8> madbear:  ofta du kör slackware :) roligt
<dodel> madbear: Kör du slackware? Hur är det jämfört med UBuntu?
<maxjezy> de flesta här kör väl inte ens ubuntu
<einand> dodel: beror väl på vad man vill göra
<madbear> dodel: inte kört ubuntu på flera år
<NeverW8> Som sagt, Kör slackware och Arch
<dodel> madbear: Har också varit inne på slack, men det blev ubuntu då jag blev lockad av latheten
<einand> dodel: om du är lat, prova ett mellanting Arch linux
<maxjezy> dodel, det är den som lockar mig med, tänkte testa om 12:an var bra men den var ju värre än 8.04
<dodel> madbear: einand: Om man vill tja, vet inte. Installera ett program och få det fungera
<Barre> maxjezy: det har jag väl aldrig påstått. Men be om hjälp och allmänt gnäll är två skillda saker. Jag får uppfattningen om att du blir frustrerad på att det inte fungerar som du vill och då skall du in och gnälla här istället för att försöka fixa problemet eller boota något du är nöjdare (eller mindre frustrerad) över
<NeverW8> madbear:  Vilken DE kör du under slack? Själv kör jag xfce
<madbear> KDE
<dodel> maxjezy: På vilket sätt? Om du menar UNity så håller jag med. Det är rätt segt och inveklat. Gnome 2 är felxibelt och enkelt. Som WIndows 95 t.ex
<madbear> och fluxbox på denna
<madbear> beror på RAM typ
<NeverW8> madbear:  det är najs
<maxjezy> dodel, webläsarna segar, filhanteraren med osv osv.
<einand> mesta frustrationen med ubuntu är att dom påstår att saker fungerar så bra, sedan i slutändan är det oftast jobbigare att få att fungera en LFS
<NeverW8> maxjezy: Pröva linux mint :)
<maxjezy> NeverW8, aldrig mer :)
<dodel> maxjezy: Testat med Ubuntu Classic då? Det är gnome 2
<maxjezy> mint är som ubuntu fast ännu sämre
<NeverW8> maxjezy: haha ok
<maxjezy> nej, jag ger upp. bootar om och ser om det hjälper .
<dodel> Jag har bara Linux för att det har med studier att göra. Har jag Windows så kommer jag bara dra hem massa skräp och få allt fungera, samt spela bort tiden. I linux så fungerar INGET! Därför är det bra :)
<dodel> Är det bara jag som ÄÄÄÄLLLSKAARR <3<3<3<3<3 Windows 95/98 installationsprogrammen och ljudet? :)
<nighter> Ja det är bara du! :->
<nighter> Nån som känner till nån bra ssh web term.
<dodel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tajDxBaPBBM Minns ni inte detta?
<dodel> Sen ska det vara leopardbakrund också. Mulle meck <3
<dodel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZHa7ZC6Z0 Detta var bäst! Musiken, klicken och alla ljudfiler på 16 bit
<maxjay> jag tror grejen med ubuntu nuförtiden är lite som windows
<maxjay> det kräver reboot en gång om dagen
<maxjay> nu kör jag hundra tabs i chrome och det känns inte alls segare än vid nystartad dator
<dodel> maxjay: Ubuntu kommer bli en mycket stor dist pga att den anpassar sig till marknaden. Den kommer fortfarande vara unix-lik men den kommer göra så man behöver inte använda terminal längre.
<dodel> Min Deleteknapp fungerar inte.
<realubot> Ubuntu kommer nog inte bli stort alls om inte Ubuntu går via surfplattor och TV-apparater till vanliga kontorsdatorer.
<realubot> Att Ubuntu skulle konkurrera ut Windows och OS X ser jag som uteslutet.
<realubot> Och Windows kommer Ubuntu aldrig att ge en rejäl match om inte kontorsprogrammen blir fullt ut kompatibla och minst lika bra som MS Office. Och om inte Gimp blir minst lika bra som Photoshop. Och om inte minst lika många populära PC-spel kommer till Linux.
<realubot> Och eftersom detta inte kommer att hända så kommer inte Linux att vara ett alt. till Windows och OS X för 90-99% av alla datoranvändare.
<Berxwedan> måste linux verkligen vara alternativ för alla?
<Berxwedan> måste linux användas av alla? är det syftet?
<dodel> Alltså realubot, Ubuntu måste anpassa sig till marknaden
<dodel> Hmm....jag har hittat ett moderkort med stöd för SSE2 d.vs Flash 11
<dodel> Kanske värt att testa det på ubuntu :)
<Barre> Xerox, Agfa foto.. etc.etc..företag som haft total dominans i sina brancher som försvinnit för att behoven förändrats... säg aldrig "aldrig" realubot
<Berxwedan> är inte libreoffice eller gimp tillräckligt bra för 90-99 % av användarna?
<Berxwedan> vad i libreoffice eller gimp saknas i motsvarande ms office eller photoshop?
<Berxwedan> som en hemma-användare behöver
<Berxwedan> ?
<Barre> realubot: altavista är ett annat exempel, som hade nära 100% av sökmarkanden på internet tills en liten uppstickare vid namn google gjorde sitt namn känt
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) ett svar hade varit nice.
<realubot> Barre: Nej, det är sant. Man ska aldrig säga aldrig. Men jag tror ändå att Ubuntu behöver det där lilla extra som det saknar i dag.
<realubot> Barre: Nej, Ubuntu behöver inte bli mainstream för min del.
<realubot> Barre: Det sista svaret var till Berxwedan.
<Berxwedan> realubot: ubuntu eller linux är ett alternativ, dock beror det på hur lätt det är för vem som helst lämna förinstallerad system till ett man själv ska kunna installera.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Jag tror bara inte att Ubuntu kommer att "breaka" om man inte gör något speciellt.
<Berxwedan> jag har släkt som byter nya burkar varannan år för deras windows går å knä och de tror per automatik att burken sätt sina bästa dagar
<Berxwedan> då går de köper ny burk
<realubot> Berxwedan: Ubuntus installation är ganska idiotsäker om bara hårdvaran fungerar med Linux.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Hehe, jag känner igen det där. Dator är slö och folk köper en ny.
<rogst> realubot: Sålänge som Windows kommer förinstallerat på majoriteten av datorerna så kommer inte Linux kunna slå igenom, då majoriteten av användarna inte bryr sig om att installera ett annat OS på sin dator
<Berxwedan> realubot: jag tror tvärtom att ubuntu kommer växa och linux övrigt dock mer i tredje världen än kanske här i väst.
<realubot> Berxwedan: När det är Windows som segat ner p.g.a. massa skräp.
<Berxwedan> dock med valve så kan det ändra starkt för linux i väst
<realubot> Berxwedan: Det är ju svårt för Linux att inte minska på desktop-marknaden eftersom Linux har typ 1%.
<realubot> Jag menar, med en obetydlig del av marknaden så går det ju inte annat än att växa.
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) efter valve nyheten sägs det 2 %, men som sagt sedan är det svårt räkna ut exakt hur många som kör linux som desktop.
<Berxwedan> personligen tror jag det mörkertal
<Berxwedan> det kan vara större i min uppfattning
<Berxwedan> indien
<Berxwedan> brasilien
<realubot> rogst: Det är sant. Därför borde EU införa samma regler för OS som för webbläsare. :)
<Berxwedan> sydafrika
<realubot> Så att användarna måste välja operativsystem aktivit. :)
<realubot> *aktivt
<Berxwedan> samt andra länder och kontinenter ser möjligheten för linux stort ut
<Berxwedan> realubot: tex där jag pluggar så körs alla PC burkar med linux och om jag ej minns fel är det kubuntu
<Berxwedan> dock kan man ej se det som användare
<Berxwedan> då man direkt loggas in till windows
<Berxwedan> jag märkte det av slump då en som underhålla burkar hade kubuntu igång och :) jag frågade så klart
<realubot> Ja, vi får väl se. Det kan svänga snabbt.
<realubot> Androiderna är ju ett lysande exempel på hur Microsoft tappat en hel marknad på bara några år.
<realubot> Och smartfånarna är nog här för att stanna.
<Berxwedan> realubot: microsoft kommer aldrig slå in i smartphone "marknaden".
<realubot> Berxwedan: Och sedan är steget från smartfån till surfplatta litet.
<Berxwedan> däremot kan microsoft ha möjlighet i tabblets
<realubot> Och från surfplatta till Linux på desktop-dator.
<realubot> Den etableringen tror jag lite på.
<Berxwedan> tror personligen microsoft kommer gå mot svårare perioder
<Berxwedan> då de försöker slåss på så många fronter och bara 1 front som faktiskt dom alltid hållit med hjärngrepp
<Berxwedan> dvs skrivborden
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad MS tjänar mest stålar på men misstänker att Office-paketet är välsigt viktigt och där är MS nr. 1.
<realubot> Utan konkurrens.
<Berxwedan> realubot: jepp stämmer nog och det är inte för microsoft office är så bra, utan det är den majoriteten av skolelever fått arbeta med.
<realubot> Nja, MS Office är framförallt standard.
<Berxwedan> :) är det ribbon utseendet som gör office så bra?
<Berxwedan> realubot: exakt och hur har office blivit standard?
<realubot> Därför att det har funnits länge innan några vettiga gratisalternativ fanns.
<realubot> Och alltid legat steget före konkurrenterna, tror jag. :)
<Berxwedan> realubot: inte helt riktigt utan det är det som ges/säljs till skolor och myndigheter
<Berxwedan> man stängs in i ett sätt tänka redan som barn
<Berxwedan> realubot: dock nu, flesta universitet, i alla fall där jag pluggar är libreoffice installerad på alla burkar.
<Berxwedan> hur mycket det används jämfört med office vet jag dock ej
<Berxwedan> realubot: sedan är det viktigt för företag som tjänar pengar på linux att lyssna på sin community
<Berxwedan> mandriva förr i tiden väldigt stora i frankrike
<Berxwedan> och är jag ej ute cyklar körde myndigheter och skolor mandriva
<Berxwedan> dock när det gick ut för mandriva så gick det nog utför för linux i frankrike också
<Berxwedan> mandriva som strunta i sin community är ju huvudorsaken till mageia skapades som du vet att jag kör sedan en tid tillbaka
<maxjay> mandrake var mycket häftigare namn
<Berxwedan> maxjay: :) jepp
<maxjay> men jag håller med om att ubuntus chanser är minimala
<maxjay> android tar över :)
<Berxwedan> maxjay: blender guy är version 2.63a av blender gammalt?
<maxjay> näe, de är ganska nytt
<Berxwedan> maxjay: nyaste?
<maxjay> näe
<Kimmen> testade emit, väldigt trevlig mjukvara om man har hyffsad server hemma med mycket media man vill kunna se på sin android telefon
<Kimmen> (tips)
<maxjay> 2.63.17
<maxjay> tror jag är nyaste.
<maxjay> r49569
<maxjay> den ladda jag hem igår iaf :)
<maxjay> Berxwedan, det är väl senaste stabila iaf :)
<maxjay> officiella.
<maxjay> http://builder.blender.org/download/
<maxjay> senaste kan du ju ladda där!
<Berxwedan> maxjay: såg något coolt med blender: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/blender-and-ubuntu-creating-tv-advert-magic-in-brazil
<Berxwedan> maxjay: nice då har mageia det senaste stabila i repot :).
<maxjay> Berxwedan, ska det vara en video där på sidan?
<maxjay> isf ser jag ingen.
<Berxwedan> maxjay: jepp ska vara video där.
<maxjay> skumt, men inte förvånande.
<maxjay> svt och youtube funkar iaf :)
<realubot> Berxwedan: Det har inte hänt mycket på desktop-marknaden sedan jag började med Linux i jan 2008.
<Berxwedan> maxjay: verkar som omgubuntu tagit bort länken till videon
<realubot> På 4,5 år har Ubuntu inte växt någonting, typ.
<maxjay> realubot, men android och mac har växt massa!
<Berxwedan> maxjay: jag var för snabb: http://vimeo.com/44420219
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) hänt mycket, dock beror det på vad du menar.
<maxjay> Berxwedan, fet reel!
<maxjay> snygga tjejer och sötsaker.
<Berxwedan> :)
<maxjay> Berxwedan, har du dragit ner blender till mageia då?
<maxjay> ubuntu lyckas ju aldrig ha program som är hela i sin repo ens
<Berxwedan> maxjay: jepp men jag använder blender mest för openshot
<Berxwedan> men jag börjat använda kdenlive mer och mer
<maxjay> fattas ju delar i ubuntu repo blender
<maxjay> nya renderaren funkar ej
<Berxwedan> maxjay: finns inte blender i buntus repo?
<maxjay> jo, fast en trasig version
<Berxwedan> sjukt isåfall jag som trodde den fanns
<Berxwedan> maxjay: vilken?
<maxjay> 2.62
<maxjay> den ska ha cycles
<maxjay> men har inte cycles
<maxjay> om ubuntu ska bli bättre måste de satsa på de stora programmen
<maxjay> hålla dem fräsha i repo
<Berxwedan> maxjay: http://mageia.madb.org/package/show/name/blender
<Berxwedan> maxjay: mageia har hyfsad fräsch repo, men den behöver ha mer personer i deras QA-team
<Berxwedan> för kunna släppa oftare, mageia släpper inget innan det gått igenom QA-testing
<maxjay> screenshots från 2001 typ.
<Berxwedan> därför kan andra saker ta längre tid men överlag mer uppdaterat än ubuntu
<Berxwedan> maxjay: :) screenshot är väl taget från debian
<maxjay> jojo :)
<Berxwedan> :) fördelen man slipper ppa som kan haverera ens burk, host Philip5 :P ppa.
<maxjay> någon som har någon aning om varför inte networkmanagern visar att jag har anslutning till internet?
<maxjay> kan inte ta screenshot för ubuntu verkar inte klara det när tex man har klickat ner networkmanagern i panelen
<Berxwedan> maxjay: vilken dist? mint?
<maxjay> ubuntu 12.04
<maxjay> jag har bara ett kryss över nätverksikonen där uppe
<maxjay> och när ja klickar är allt grått
<Berxwedan> maxjay: ingen aning. har ej använt nm-network manager aktivt sedan 10.10, men jag gick någon gång under 10.10 över till wicd eller vad den heter
<maxjay> ena enheten är frånkopplad
<maxjay> andra hanteras inte.
<maxjay> fast jag har internet via TP
<Berxwedan> tp?
<maxjay> iaf, får ett trådlöst nätverkskort imorgon till denna dator så det kanske löser sig då
<maxjay> TP-sladd
<maxjay> från fiberuttaget
<Berxwedan> okej. tp-sladd är vad?
<maxjay> nätverkssladd typ
<maxjay> grå
<maxjay> luktar illa
<maxjay> från routern till datorn
<maxjay> wb dodel
<dodel> maxjay: va?
<dodel> Hette du inte maxjerzy?
<maxjay> jo
<maxjay> får man inte ha flera sexiga identiteter på nätet?
<dodel> okej. Yayy :)
<realubot> Berxwedan: Det har inte hänt mycket för Linux på desktop-marknaden på 4 år.
<dodel> yaay^^
<dodel> Nu har jag en dator från 2005
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: okej då förstår jag.
<dodel> Dissar min dator från 2001
<maxkissie> dodel, de gör du rätt i
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) jaha. vet ej om det hänt mycket då.
<dodel> Denna dator har stöd för SSE2 och är en företagsdator. Ni vet sådan liten och enkel, supertyst också :)
<maxkissie> dodel, vill du köpa en netbook från 2010?
<dodel> 2gb ram har den och sen har den 1.6 ghz Sempron CPU. Men jag ska kolla om det går att klocka den till 2gzh
<dodel> maxkissie: Netbook, nej, inte sånt! Djävulens hittepå! Det ska vara stort, tungt och coolt :)
<maxkissie> dodel, jo, netbook is fake n gay
<maxkissie> iaf gay
<maxkissie> har lagt ut min på annons
<dodel> Jag har ju själv ägt en Windows 95 bärbar dator med 486DX Processor. De ni. Nu sket ni allt på er :)
<dodel> China copia?
<maxkissie> nope
<maxkissie> samsung
<maxkissie> nc10
<dodel> Den dator som jag hade var supermysig att ha. 160 mb hårddisk och bara en diskettstation. Blev besviken. Fick inte ens två
<dodel> Ominstallerar ubuntu nu för 19:e gången
<Dynamit> Vad gör du egentligen dodel? nä nu ska jag sova
<dodel> Dynamit: Sova? Behövs det?
<maxkissie> http://www.dreamfilm.se/film/643/friends-s01.html
<NeverW8> Gäså
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/Images/2012/08/07/Bredbandgrafikstor.jpg
<realubot> Telenor is the shit.
<maxkissie> dreamfilm.se är en riktigt nice sida!
<maxkissie> gratis streaming av film och serier utan reklam!
<NeverW8> Jag börjar jobba om 5 timmar och jag spelar minecraft.
<dodel> Dynamit: Jag är sån där Nazgûl.
<NeverW8> Sova är överskattat
<Dynamit> säg det när ni blir som mig när jag är övertrött eller sovit för liten
<NeverW8> Ung och kry 25 åring : >
<maxkissie> realubot, jag hade telenor, enda vettiga när man har mobilt!
<dodel> Skojar bara. Sover minst 12 timmar per dag nu för tiden
<dodel> Sova är vikigt. Annars blir man fet. Det är sant!
<maxkissie> aja, ska kika serier och eventuellt tjocka mig med glass och godis och läsk och tacos.
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: din netbook var ju bra. varför ska du göra dig av med den?
<NeverW8> nom vad gott! :D
<Dynamit> man bör tänka sig för 50* vad man säger och gör i närheten av mig då.
<dodel> Det har med generna att göra. Sover man lite så lägger kroppen på sig mycket fett för man ska kunna överleva om det händer något. Vi ärver det från de första människorna.
<maxkissie> Berxwedan, jag rensar här hemma, ska skaffa 50 tum led TV istället
<maxkissie> lägga ner datoranvändandet
<maxkissie> bbl!
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: :) det tvivlar jag på att du kommer göra.
<dodel> Vad jobbar ni som då? IT företag? IT poffs? IT programmerare? IT IT?
<Berxwedan> blender+ maxkissie=sant :)
<Dynamit> Jag äter inte centralstimulerande för att det är roligt.
<NeverW8> Sysadmin
<Berxwedan> dodel: jag är bill gates närmaste man, men dom envisas med visa en skallig fuling istället för mig. så jag är här och försöker :P bli omtyckt.
<NeverW8> Berxwedan: <3
<dodel> Berxwedan: <3
<Berxwedan> dodel: :) är student och det har inget med IT och göra.
<Berxwedan> dock brukar bill gates rådfråga mig om hur han ska hantera maxkissie :P.
 * Berxwedan favorit serie som barn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MVonyVSQoM
<natta> hej grabbar
<Peyam> sorry
<Peyam> e på ngn annans dator
<dodel> Berxwedan: Vad studerar du i då? Är också student
<Berxwedan> ne nu är det sängen. må gott alla glada.
<Berxwedan> dodel: :) det kan vi ta nästa ggr
<NeverW8> hallå hallå
<dodel> Berxwedan: Så du vill inte berätta?
<Berxwedan> :) nää
<Berxwedan> dodel: du kan annars se gamla loggar. :P
<dodel> Min favoritserie är Våra Värsta År :D
<Berxwedan> dodel: den är klassiker också
<Berxwedan> glömde den
<dodel> Al "The King" Bundy
<Berxwedan> godnatt
<dodel> Jag ska bli som han
<dodel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VPFKnBYOSI Se denna..pls !!!!
<dodel> Minnen <3
<dodel> Tror ni att Microsoft kommer släppa licensen för Windows 95 någon gång? Om dom gör det, då ska jag lära mig Visual C++ och börja skapa kod och bygga på Windows 95 så den kommer ha stöd för allt på marknanden :)
<NeverW8> haha dodel ..  tror inte det
<NeverW8> :P
<NeverW8> vore coolt iofs
<dodel> Men mina framtida planer nu är att jobba inom krigsindustrin. Man måste göra den lite mera effektivare  :)
<NeverW8> Really?
<NeverW8> går det? :P
<dodel> Jo, Ska ju utbilda mig till ingenjör i maskinteknik.
<dodel> Det är inriktining åt industrin iallafall.
<Peyam> dodel:  maskin e mini farkost
<Peyam> dodel:  fast den e bra..
<Peyam> orka med windows
<Peyam> orka med att bygga os
<Peyam> det e skit allt
<dodel> Peyam: Windows är ju en bra produkt. Den är inte dålig enligt mig, men jag ser direkt ingen anledning att ha Windows, om man inte tänker endast spela spel som är endast skapade för Windows.
<dodel> Steam ska ju släppa alla sina spel för linux nu så
<dodel> Direct X har stöd i linux nu bättre via wine
<Peyam> har ej sagt att windows är dålig men orka bra lägga ner tid på sånt.
<dodel> ID software har ju släppt alla sina spel för linux
<dodel> EA games har börjat släppa några spel för linux
<Peyam> jag kör vb.net så yes microsoft is the best och enligt min erfarenhet så är win 7 snabbare än ubuntu för små datorer
<Peyam> windows är bäst..
<Peyam> fast jag bryr mig inte om sånt
<Peyam> tkr att visualbasic ä trevligt miljö att koda i c++ och .net i
<dodel> Ubuntu är ju en ganska stor linuxdist.
<Peyam> orka säger jag bara
<dodel> Det jag undrar är varför man kan göra EXAKT lika mycket i Visual C++.NET som i C#.NET och i Visual Basic.NET.
<NeverW8> Är inte ritkgt inne på windows spåret direkt
<NeverW8> slackware
<Peyam> mangör inte exakt lika mkt i alla dem
<dodel> Kör du slack?
<NeverW8> och jag kodar mest i perl & python
<Peyam> c++ slår ju alla
<NeverW8> jag kör slack
<Peyam> och vb.net är trevlig
<Peyam> asp är jävligt lätt o förstå
<Peyam> men Matlab är nog lättast
<NeverW8> vb är rätt enkelt, vilket gör det väldigt roligt att arbeta i
<Peyam> jag tkr ej vb e lätt
<dodel> Python är enklast
<Peyam> ja det e lätt o skriva en if sats i den men programmering är almänt svårt
<Peyam> ja python e grym
<Peyam> c++ e iaf den bästa (vanligast i marknaden)
<dodel> Python är bra för det är typ anpassat till alla.
<Peyam> perl har jag aldrig testat
<Peyam> jag har en bok som perl. undrar om det e värt o koda skit i
<NeverW8> Python är skönt, och perl är användningsbart
<NeverW8> :)
<dodel> C++ = Spel. C# = Stora program. C = Hårdvara. Java = Mobiltelefoner och liknande små prylar. Python = Servrar.
<Peyam> jag har en inlämning i vb.net som jag inte lämnat in
<Peyam> C#= skit bara gamla tanter använder
<NeverW8> Vilket är bästa språket för att koda appar i tro?
<Peyam> C++ hela vägen säger jag!
<dodel> NeverW8: C# garanterat!
<Peyam> och vissa högskolor sk lägga ned Java. så blir det bara c++ och matlab
<NeverW8> I en Android/IOS telefon?
<NeverW8> :P
<Peyam> Vet ej...
<Peyam> python?
<Peyam> vet ej
<NeverW8> Jag vet faktist inte
<NeverW8> Är lite nyfiken på dem som kodar appar sitter och skriver i
<NeverW8> Jag vill inte tänka mig genom något dumt front end program
<NeverW8> utan själv koden
<NeverW8> vilket språk osv
<Peyam> ha du programmerat innan?
<NeverW8> ja
<Peyam> oop?
<NeverW8> För dem som är intresserade: http://steamforlinux.com/?q=en/node/77&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<NeverW8> Ska bli sååå intressant att se :D
<Peyam> har du programmerat oop?
<NeverW8> Nope
<Peyam> d har u inte programmerat på riktigt?
<Peyam> pruttfärdig
<Peyam> ska ara prutta
<Peyam> kmr
<NeverW8> Antar inte det
<NeverW8> Python, perl, php osv
<miwa> för den som är nyfiken, så kodas android-appar i java och iOS-appar i objective-c ^^
<NeverW8> Tack
<miwa> lite svårt att veta om ni faktiskt diskuterar programmering eller bara trollar :)
<NeverW8> Hurså miwa?
<dodel> Jag har märkt en sak! När man installerar ubuntu så formaterar den hårddisken på ca 4 sekunder. Är det verkligen formatera på riktigt?
<miwa> NeverW8: jag blev bara nyfiken
<NeverW8> miwa:  :)
<realubot> Synd att man inte är bättre på engelska för då hade man kunnat börja blogga om Linux.
<realubot> Ge OMGUbuntu en match.
<NeverW8> realubot: Jag håller med dig där, men vad kommer just DU blogga om då?
<NeverW8> realubot:  Vilka ska du ha som kollar?
<realubot> Datorer och Internet.
<realubot> Framförallt Linux, hårdvara, IT-politik, typ.
<NeverW8> Var kommer du skaffa dig anhängare?
<NeverW8> Vad kommer vara syftet med den?
<dodel> Dolan pls
<NeverW8> Sorry gofy
<dodel> Varför kan man inte heta vad man vill i denna kanal?
<NeverW8> spam, i guess
<realubot> dodel: Vi vill inte förlora vår älskade dodel.
<dodel> Så om någon inom freenode heter dodel, då kan inte jag heta dodel, än fast jag är på någon annan kanal?
<realubot> Därför får du inte byta nick.
<dodel> Men jag vill heta Dolan
<NeverW8> haha
<dodel> Känner ni igen detta Citat? "I wonder what's for dinner?"
<dodel> Eller "How deer you bring light to my lair? You must die!!"
<Peyam> dodel:  jo?
<Peyam> du kan ju heta va du vill?
<dodel> Peyam kolla här nu
<dodel> Nu skriver jag nick Dolan
<dodel> Nu. Jag loggade ut för jag bytte nick
<Peyam> kanske finns ngn som heter så
<gecko> Suck. Uppe ett tag som vanligt.
<NeverW8> I hear ya
<NeverW8> jag börjar jobba om 4g
<NeverW8> 4h*
<realubot> NeverW8: Anhängarna hittar ju dit via Google och andra bloggar om bloggen är tillräckligt bra.
<realubot> NeverW8: Syftet är att marknadsföra Linux, skriva om något man är intresserad av, tjäna pengar, typ.
<NeverW8> realubot:  jag frågade för jag är intresserad, och startar du en svensk så följer jag den också :)
<gecko> Tror jag ska slöglo på TV ett tag så jag kan sova mer sen
<gecko> Så får det bli. Adjö
<Peyam> jag vet ej vf dodel
<Peyam> vad e det för namn du har egentligen
<Peyam> gud
<Peyam> bajsade precis
<Peyam> känns som att jag har mer o bajsa
<NeverW8> Bajsa är skönt
<NeverW8> men nu ska jag sova mina ljuvliga 3 timmar innan jobbet :D  Godnatt folket
<dodel> Kan inte använda min mus :?
<Peyam> tufft
<realubot> NeverW8: Nackdelen med en sv. linuxblogg är att den sv. marknaden är för liten för att det ska gå att tjäna något på bloggen.
<realubot> NeverW8: Vad jobbar du med?
<dodel> Peyam: Vadå tufft?
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-08
<dodel> Vad ska man göra om mitt moderkort kräver USB drivrutiner för att fungera. Enda drivrutinerna är för Windows....
<realubot> dodel: Du har konstig hårdvara. :)
<realubot> dodel: Ingenting fungerar ju out of box. Grafikkort, USB-portar, Flash, you name it.
<dodel> realubot: Ja, eller så har jag inte ställt in i Bios
<dodel> Har 6 stycken USB porrtar. Integrerade också :D
<realubot> dodel: Var det du som frågade efter benchmarking-program i går?
<realubot> USB-portar brukar ju fungera out of the box. Det brukar mest vara grafikkort, wifi och mobilt internet som strular.
<realubot> dodel: https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/613523:stresslinux-torture-tests-your-hardware
<dodel> Vart laddar jag ned det?
<dodel> http://www.stresslinux.org/sl/downloads
<DrGrov> Äntligen natt, mycket bättre
<realubot> DrGrov: Har du blivit en nattsuddare?
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag har varit nattsuddare längre. Fy helvete att vara uppe mitt på dagen då det är så jävla varmt och eländigt.
<DrGrov> Fy för sommaren. Vill ha höst & vinter nu direkt, faaaaaan.
<realubot> dodel: hardinfo innehåller några benchmarking-verktyg också.
<dodel> realubot: tackar! Den känner av usberna
<dodel> USB controller säger den
<dodel> s
<dodel> n
<dodel> o
<dodel> o
<dodel> p
<dodel> -
<dodel> D
<dodel> O
<dodel> Dubble G
<dodel> Yeahh
<Dolan_Duck> s
 * arand använder bzr
 * arand spyr lite från och till
<realubot> arand: Full eller?
 * arand gissar att rb aldrig provat bzr
<tweezer> verkar som att jag har massa buggar.... :/ typ kan inte använda mig av den nya till programmen?
<tweezer> alltså mjukvarucentret.... :P
<Dolan_Duck> realubot: Streelinux uppfyllde inte funktionen
<andol> arand: Ingen större fan utav bzr?
<arand> kan man lugnt påstå...
<andol> arand: Bortsett från att det inte är git, något särskilt du stör dig extra mycket på?
<arand> Just nu att standard är att en folder är en branch :/ Men mestafels att det inte är git, jo.
<gecko> Äntligen så är det morgon igen. idag blir det lite lugnt på jobbfronten. Som vanligt mao
<gecko> Fiskdammen börjar se ut som en damm äntligen. Nu ska det bara planteras lite högt gräs runt om
<gecko> Men jag har beslutat att det inte blir några fiskar i år. Det är för lite kvar av säsongen nämligen
<maxjezy> jahap, då har man rensat avloppen från hår och snor och annat snusk
<maxjezy> hårbollar värda sina namn
<coffe> grattis
<Haffe> Väl spenderad semester.
<Barre> coffe, bamsefar, HeMan: e ni på i mörrn? Skicka PM så drar jag adress och fånnummer
<coffe> Barre,  i morgon ?  trodde de var nästa torsdag.. för jag kommer inte till stan förens på lördag.
<Barre> coffe: :O
<Barre> delhage: sugen på grillat imörrn?
<maxjezy> när sagg och hår fastnat såpass att vattnet knappt rinner igenom är det ett måste.
<maxjezy> fanns ett medel för detta i norge som jag använde titt som tätt. plumbo hette det, har inte sett det i sverige dock.
<coffe> Barre,  så de var hela tiden nästa vecka vi pratade om
<coffe> så vore kul om vi kunde skjuta på det en vecka så jag man hänga med
<Barre> coffe: men då kan inte jag :( .... vi får ta ett till tillfälle senare helt enkelt..
<coffe> Barre,  kan du ingen dag nästa vecka ?
<delhage> Barre: jovars, men det är födelsedagskalas här då...
<larsemil> HeMan: pong
<larsemil> HeMan: lite dålig latency här...
<coffe> hur gör man för att blocka att en modul laddas ? försökt lägga in i915 i blacklist.. men den kommer med ändå
<coffe> har 1 displaycontroller intel åå i mitt nvidia som VGA
<Dynamit> Någon som har USBGecko som den vill sälja för en vettig peng?
<Haffe> OK, nu vet jag hur linux hanterar att du råkar hotswappa disken som systemet kör å.
<epzil0n> hej
<ewook> Haffe: det är ju lite beroende på hur den är monterad också.
<epzil0n> någon som är bra på tmux?
<coffe> Haffe,  har hänt mig med..
<Haffe> Jag får ta och sätta upp det i RAID eller något och hoppas på att jag inte råkar dra ut båda diskarna samtidigt.
<nighter> Morrn
<nighter> ny arbetsdag.
<nighter> with me and my computer
<Kimmen> hmm är det möjligt att med mount --bind få med även subdirs som är mount --bind? ex att i /dir1 finns en subdir: dir2 där jag bind monterat ett dir3. Sen om jag monterar med bind /dir1 på ex. /dirX så får jag med innehållet från dir 3 under /dirX/dir2
<Kimmen> eller kanske lättare att svara på: i mina NFS monteringar får jag inte med sånt som är monterat med --bind. Någon som vet varför?
<epzil0n> varför --bind då?
<ewook> Kimmen: --bind "remount part of the file hierarchy somewhere else"
<ewook> precis, du verkar ha vänt på syftet med --bind.
<Kimmen> på min NAS har jag filer spridda på 2 diskar, dom är samlade i en mapp med --bind, kalla den X. så jag har mapp /X/a som fysiskt ligger på disk1 men är monterad med --bind på /X/a, sen ligger /X/b på disk2. /X ligger på disk2
<Kimmen> sen exporterar jag /X med NFS men får inte upp innehållet från /X/a (--bind mappen)
<epzil0n> jag kör med /etc/fstab för mina lokala diskar, min NAS kör NTFS så har inte brytt mig men båda mina utdelningar dyker ju upp i ~/.gvfs fast man måste montera dom först förstås men det är väl inga större problem att montera ett par nätverks diskar via fstab till samma katalog
<Matha> så ubuntu.se ska säljas?
<dodel> .
<Kimmen> det är inga problem att montera nätverksdisken (NFS export) men underkataloger som finns på nätverksdisken som är monterade med --bind blir utan innehåll
<Dolan_Duck> .
<Dolan_Duck> Jag har 400watts nätagg på min dator. Det gör väll inget? Liksom det kan väll aldrig vara för mycket?
<epzil0n> Dolan_Duck: högre W innebär oftast bara stabilare spänning så nej, snarare bättre med kraftfullare agg ;)
<Kimmen> behöver inte vara bättre med mer W men det skadar inte. Det är bara ett mått på hur mycket det KAN ge ut
<epzil0n> Kimmen: har du kollat in --rbind då?
<Kimmen> epzil0n: nope men fick till det nu
<Dolan_Duck> Varför fungerar inte min USB mus?
<Dolan_Duck> Kollar jag in en USB sticka i USB uttaget så ger det inget respons, förutom att usbstickan lyser
<epzil0n> Kimmen: hur löste du det då?
<Kimmen> epzil0n: var problem med permissions, löste sig med no_all_squash på export mappen
<Kimmen> är lite ny på NFS
<epzil0n> Kimmen: det var ju enkelt :)
<Dolan_Duck> Det kan väll inte vara så att USB är söndert?
<epzil0n> Dolan_Duck: vad händer om du testar en annan port då?
<Kimmen> Dolan_Duck: kolla vad dmesg säger fore/efter du kopplat in
<Dolan_Duck> Jag har ju kommplat in en USB kabel i JSFUSB1 på moderkortet, men även den är inaktiverad.
<epzil0n> Dolan_Duck: är du säker på att du satte dom på rätt pinnar, för jag antar att det är två små kablar?
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: Ja. Dmesg säger mycket. Men en mening så säger den hub 1-0:1.0: unable to unumerate USB device port on 7
<Dolan_Duck> Den känner igen USB hubbarna iallafall
<Dolan_Duck> Denna dator är från 2005 och den har varit en företagsdator, ni vet "Cool n Quiet"
<Dynamit> haha det har ju nästan alla bios idagen läge
<Dolan_Duck> Jag startar om datorn
<Dolan_Duck> Nu har jag ändrat i bios
<Dolan_Duck> Annars så får jag väll installera Windows och kolla om musen fungerar där. För det är nämligen ett skumt moderbord det här
<Dolan_Duck> MSI 7142 VER 1 heter bordet och den sägs ha stöd för alla USB och dom är USB 2.0. Men jag hittar bara EN som är USB 2.0, resten är USB 1.1. Jag har 6 USB integrerade
<Dolan_Duck> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/K8MM-V.html#/?div=Detail
<Dolan_Duck> Back Panel I/O Ports - 4 x USB 2.0
<Dolan_Duck> Det skulle också vara skumt om ALL USB portar var helt mystiskt sönder....på samma sätt vid samma tidpunkt
<Dolan_Duck> Än fast jag kopplade in nya USB portar......-_-
<Dolan_Duck> Jag testade ett program som tvingar BIOS att montera USB stickan och boota från den. Den sade att den känner inte igen någon USB port
<epzil0n> näe det känns inte troligt att allt går sönder samtidigt
<Dolan_Duck> Tror att det är något i BIOS med tanke på att det var "Disable All" på USB
<Dolan_Duck> Men jag gjorde så det blev Enable All, men då är frågan om det har verkligen blivit så?
<Dolan_Duck> Jag gör så här! Uppdaterar BIOS till det senaste. Då borde det fungera.
<epzil0n> får du nått felmess med ehci_hcd när du pluggar in den?
<Dolan_Duck> Sen hade jag råkat böjt en pinne på CPUn också. Den blev ca 80 grader sne, men jag böjde till baka den (90 grader) utan några yttre krafter
<Dolan_Duck> ska kolla
<epzil0n> o,O
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: ska kolla
<epzil0n> gör det
<epzil0n> det var länge sedan jag pillade med prollan som har pinnar :D
<epzil0n> r*
<Dolan_Duck> Jag har en sån där MEGATJOCK skärm på 20" och hela den skakar till när datorn startar. Oh YEAH, Shit just got real!
<epzil0n> lol :D
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: Du vet det klassiska "wwwzzzbbbbt" i skärmen?
<Dolan_Duck> Den hittar inte commandet ehci_hdc
<epzil0n> jodå, men det var länge sedan.. senast vfick vi en gammal mac med 20' fetskärm :D
<Dolan_Duck> Tjockskärm är awsome!
<epzil0n> menade om dmesg gav dig ett felmess när du plugga in den som har med ehci_hdc att göra ;)
<Dolan_Duck> dmesg | grep enhci_hdc
<Dolan_Duck> Inget
<Dolan_Duck> Fick inget
<Dolan_Duck> aja, ska fixa bios. Hörs om ca 30 min
<epzil0n> ok, det var nog ett problem med tidigare ubuntu, vilken har du installerat förresten?
<epzil0n> sen skulle det varit dmesg | ehci_hdc och inte enhci_hdc :P
<Philip5> swecarp: kena
<Philip5> swecarp: är du inte swelap idag?
<gecko> Jaha. Nu har jag lyckats att bli polisanmäld igen :D
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<Philip5> gecko: för vad? hot och trakaseri?
 * gecko ser inga tjejer
<gecko> Philip5< Nä för att jag skrivit sanningen
<Philip5> på nätet?
<gecko> Jo
<realubot> Är det catfight?
<Philip5> realubot: polisanmäld
<realubot> Philip5: Du?
<Philip5> nej gecko
<realubot> För vad?
<Philip5> fråga honom
 * realubot undrar om det är nu han ska läsa loggen.
<gecko> :) Är du inte läskunnig real
<realubot> gecko: Jag kom ju in precis.
<gecko> realubot< Du kom in efter det att jag skrev varför
<gecko> Har inget med denna kanal att göra
<gecko> Ett helt annat forum
<realubot> gecko: För att du har skrivit sanningen. Det är väl inget man normalt blir polisanmäld för. Det känns som om du utelämnar viss information?
<gecko> För dom som har facebook finns allt beskrivet där
<gecko> realubot< Nädå. Jag utelämnar inget
<realubot> Jag har inte Facebook. Ska man behöva ha Facebook för att få senaste skvallret.
<epzil0n> gecko: vadå anmält för hets mot folkgrupp då eller något liknande?
<gecko> Nope
<epzil0n> ok
<realubot> Inte HMF? Nu blev jag intresserad ...
<gecko> I korta drag. Jag skrev att om man rövknullat kommunordföranden så behöver man inga privata kunder mer
<epzil0n> :D
<gecko> Som företagare alltså
<epzil0n> ja då har man väl stans kassako att mjölka :D
<gecko> Precis
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> låter som sådant jag kan kläcka ur mig ;)
<gecko> Nu finns det så klart en historia bakom detta uttalande
<epzil0n> hatar hyckleri, fiffel, maktmissbruk och allt annat som hör därtill..
<gecko> Amen broder
<epzil0n> ja du har ju sagt a då kan du ju lika gärna berätta b :P
<gecko> Jo men det är alldeles för mycket att återge här
<gecko> Och det har inte så väldigt mycket med ubuntu att göra :)
<natta> gecko:  vad pratar du gossen?
<gecko> Peyam< Jag är ingen gosse unge man
<Peyam> vad pratar du om ogällande ubuntu pojk!?
<gecko> Mysko skriftställning. "Vad pratar du gossen"
<epzil0n> gecko: ok, men det hade ju varit kul att läsa det så du får gärna skicka ett pm så jag kan läsa det om det nu går?
<epzil0n> vem är äldst då? :P
<gecko> epzil0n< Ok
<epzil0n> någon över 40 här?
 * gecko sträcker upp handen
<gecko> Någon över 58 här?
<Kimmen> fram tills när räknas man som gosse?
<Barre> o/
<Peyam> geck
<Barre> eller... inte över 58, men 40 :/
<Peyam> gecko:  säg vad problemet var goss!
<realubot> gecko: Och historien bakom är att kommunordf eller företagaren är homosexuell?
<gecko> Peyam< det ska jag kanske göra om du tilltalar mig med respekt
<realubot> Därför tog det hus i ... p.g.a. uttalandet?
<Kimmen> this is the internetz
<gecko> realubot< Nope
<realubot> gecko: Nehe. Vad är du anmäld för då? Olaga hot? Förolämpning?
<epzil0n> gecko: hahaha, och det där ska något stolpskott polisanmäla, lycka till säger jag bara :D
<gecko> realubot< ingen aning vad brottsrubriceringen är
<gecko> epzil0n< Precis. Det säger jag också. Lycka till :)
 * realubot polisanmäler gecko för att säga a utan att säga b.
<gecko> Att dessa idioter inte har fattat att det går inte och har aldrig funkat att försöka skrämma mig med sådant. jag bara gäspar
 * Kimmen anmäler realubot för att säga b utan att säga h.
<gecko> :D
<Markk> Kimmen: Saknar du din BH?
<einand> i kväll blir det kause i göteborg, 75,000 persone skall åka kollektivt samtidigt. 47,000 fotbollsfans och 35,000 Alice Copper fans skall åka samtidigt
<Kimmen> Markk: mm, skaver så mycket utan
<epzil0n> inte en chans att dom lyckas med det, det är ju inte ens ett personligt påhopp utan mer av ett konstaterande vilket säkert stämmer med verkligheten och sist jag kollade så hade vi grundlagsstadgad yttrande-, press- och åsiktsfrihet i det här landet
<gecko> realubot< Nöjd nu? :)
<epzil0n> einand: jaja, det är idag gubben spelar :)
<realubot> gecko: Ja. :)
<epzil0n> einand: vad ska du se då fotboll eller Alice Cooper?
<realubot> gecko: Det var ju inte så farligt.
<einand> epzil0n: jag tänkte åka in för att se folket
<Barre> vist är Unity primär och default DE?
<epzil0n> einand: ok, ja vädret är ju ok just nu i alla fall ;)
<epzil0n> Barre: Mm, vadådå?
<Barre> jag undrade bara om ubuntu fortfarande har Unity som default skrivbordsmiljö
<epzil0n> inte för att jag kör med unity längre men sist jag kollade så var det det
<Barre> mmm... så var det för mig också, att sist jag kollade så var det det. Och själva frågan var om det fortfarande var det P
<epzil0n> hehe, jag testade den vanliga 12.04 så ja :D
<Barre> ahha... tack epzil0n, det var det svaret jag letade efter =)
<epzil0n> och vad jag vet så kommer 12.10 också ha det ;)
<einand> första "äkta" färgbilden har släppts på mars :)
<Barre> misstänker att de kommer fortsätta med det så länge de kan....
<epzil0n> en updaterad unity v.6 tydligen nu i senaste alpha releasen
<epzil0n> förmodligen
<epzil0n> men det finns ju alternativ :P
<einand> i love this one http://vimeo.com/45864549#
<einand> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<maxjezy> einand, bra video
<maxjezy> någon som har erfarenhet av märket Andersson
<maxjezy> Tv that is!
<Markk> ja
<maxjezy> diggin it?
<maxjezy> de ser plastiga ut, men alla tv är väl av plast så.
<maxjezy> bild är viktigare än design på tv
<maxjezy> bättre att satsa på swedx?
<einand> så, nu har någon rånat en bank på 100,000kr i mynt, dvs någon har orkat sno 7ton mynt.
<einand> Andersson har värdelös bild
<Haffe> SÄger vem?
<einand> säger jag
<Haffe> Senast jag kollade så fanns det inte så mycket data överhuvudtaget på bildkvalité.
<maxjezy> tror jag får åka in till siba och titta IRL
<einand> kanske blivit bättre, inte kollat på Andersson sedan Netonnet var enda återföräsljararna (då det är deras egna märke)
<maxjezy> swedx har bra priser
<einand> vad är swedx?
<maxjezy> säkert något skumt med dem
<einand> sidan känns  oseriös
<maxjezy> mm
<einand> själv funderar jag på IKEAs lösning, även om bilden även där är sådär
<einand> mest för jag aldrig kollar på tv
<maxjezy> jasså, ikea har tv?
<einand> japp
<einand> man får den i komponenter ;)
<einand> nä seriöst så har dom börjat med det
<einand> mediåker bild, men dock grymt ljud
<_Trullo> köp LG
<maxjezy> jag vill ha billigt skit
<maxjezy> för att se på film
<Haffe> Har du funderat på begagnatmarknaden?
<maxjezy> jo fast den är svår
<maxjezy> har hittat massor jag sagt att ja vill ha till köparen och får svaret att det är sålt
<maxjezy> idioter som inte kan radera annonser
<Haffe> Jag har hört att Samsung brukar vara ett bra budgetalternativa.
<maxjezy> jo, men ja vill ha en 32" för 1900:-
<maxjezy> begagnad går bra, men de som har varit intressanta har varit sålda.
<maxjezy> vill ha just begagnad för att jag inte har bil
<maxjezy> så jag kan inte åka och hämta
<maxjezy> så ja kan övertyga säljaren att lämna den
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> Samsung har bäst bild för priset
<maxjezy> samsung är alltid bäst till priset av sina produkter
<maxjezy> endast en diktatur kan genomföra så hög kvalitet till så lågt pris
<einand> sedan tycker jag att dom skulle börja tillverka enbart panaler, släng ut skit som dekoder och högtalare m.m.
<maxjezy> einand, datorskärm?
<einand> typ
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Du har ingen polare med bil?
<maxjezy> jo, fast datorskärmarna är dyra
<maxjezy> bamsefar, nej, jag har inga vänner
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Trist
<maxjezy> samsung datorskärm 32" vore nice
<maxjezy> bamsefar, jo
<maxjezy> jaja, får kolla lite skärmar igen, dustin är väl bäst pris antar jag
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010551063/benq-ew2730-27-wide-tft-led-black/
<maxjezy> vad tror ni om den?
<maxjezy> är betraktningsvinkeln duglig för en soffa?
<einand> allt över 145 duger
<maxjezy> undra om VA panel är bättre än TN
<einand> maxjezy: med tanke på att du inte kan ha större än 180 i betrakningsvinkel så skulle jag vilja säga att den är bra
<maxjezy> einand, finns inga runda skärmar?
<maxjezy> picadeli circus har bra betraktningsvinkel
<einand> maxjezy: finns faktiskt
<Dolan_Duck> Vad är organge PCI slot för något?
<epzil0n> Dolan_Duck: PCI Express x16 gissningsvis
<epzil0n> Dolan_Duck: men det står väl på mobot?
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: Va? Nej, Det är vanligt PCI
<Dolan_Duck> Fast orange. 32 bittars
<Dolan_Duck> Fixat en annan dator nu :D
<epzil0n> om den är längre än dom andra med hakar på så brukar det vara express
<Dolan_Duck> Nu tänker jag byta från AMD till Intel
<epzil0n> annars är det ju bara att hämta manualen så ser du hela layouten ;)
<epzil0n> har aldrig kört och kommer aldrig köra AMD/ATI
<Dolan_Duck> Jag läser manualen nu
<epzil0n> jaha och varför frågar du då? :D
<Dolan_Duck> AMD är riktiga grejer det. Det är otroligt grym prestanda i dom än fast det kan vara ca 1.5ghz
<Dolan_Duck> Det står inget om oragna PCI
<epzil0n> näe men tittar du på layouten så ska allt vara uppmärkt ;)
<epzil0n> vad heter kortet då?
<Dolan_Duck> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/865PE-V2.html#/?div=Detail
<epzil0n> jaha den har en AGP port också
<epzil0n> PCI4 är det ju, sen varför den är orange vet jag inte riktigt men nått betyder det väl
<epzil0n> jaha, verkar som att MSI reserverat den som en kommunikationsport alltså optimerad för det men man kan köra den som en vanlig PCI också
<Dolan_Duck> ÄNTLIGEN!!!
<Dolan_Duck> AT LAST!
<Dolan_Duck> Nu fungerar ALLT!
<Dolan_Duck> Dock så undrar jag vart man får tag på ATI Radeon 9000 grafikkort drivrutiner.
<Dolan_Duck> ATI Radeon 9500 PRO heter den. PRO för jag är PRO ;)
<NeverW8> Visste inte ens att det fanns en 9500 serie för ATI korten
<Dolan_Duck> NeverW8: Men du vet att jag har det ingen annan har ? :)
<Dolan_Duck> Allt som är udda och inte påtänkt har jag
<DarkSim> Hej hej
<epzil0n> old as shit heter det Dolan_Duck :D
<NeverW8> Dolan_Duck:  Haha, vad har du mer för grejer då?
<NeverW8> Hello DarkSim
<DarkSim> Kör Ubuntu 12.04 med Xubuntu-desktop eller vad det nu heter, rejält nyburgare och behöver hjälp med två saker tror jag
<epzil0n> Socket 478, state of the art :D
<DarkSim> Behöver ställa in en grej på min Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
<epzil0n> nyburgare? kan man äta det :P
<DarkSim> Om man är pro nog antar jag ;)
<epzil0n> lol :D
<DarkSim> Jag vill ställa in en hotkey så jag stänger av Touch Mode på Wacom:n
<epzil0n> DarkSim: så du kör Xubuntu, senaste då eller?
<epzil0n> ok
<NeverW8> DarkSim:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Main_Page
<DarkSim> Jag fick hjälp av folk i xubuntu chatten så...jag antar att dem gav mig senaste
<DarkSim> Grejen är att jag hittat den sidan, men jag förstår inte helt hundra hur jag ska göra
<DarkSim> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Wacom_Tablet_Set_Up#Bamboo_P.26T_Touch_Toggle_Script
<NeverW8> DarkSim:  Jag måste tagga, kanske kan hjälpa dig lite senare. Fråga någon av de andra!
<DarkSim> Inga problem, tack ändå
<NeverW8> hur går det Dolan_Duck?
<DarkSim> DÃ¥ tar vi plan B
<DarkSim> Hur ställer jag om hela ubuntu till engelska
<DarkSim> har svenska på och engelska chatter är inte helt enkelt å hänga med
<Dolan_Duck> NeverW8: Jadu, Jag har en dator från 1986 fungerande och portabel om du orkar
<NeverW8> Dolan_Duck:  Haha.. awesome
<epzil0n> DarkSim: har inte xubuntu men kolla inställningar och någonstans står det språk, language support heter det i mitt system men har ju inget svenskt längre
<DarkSim> Måste man starta om datorn för att det ska fungera då...
<DarkSim> aja, tjoflöjt
<realubot> Jag är hellre utan TV än med lågstatus-TV.
<realubot> Dolan_Duck: Jag saknar dodel. :(
<Dolan_Duck> realubot: Ja! Jag med. Undra vart den djävulen är :)
<realubot> "
<realubot> Myndigheterna i Ukraina har stängt ner en av världens största fildelningssajter efter påtryckningar från Interpol.
<realubot> Under måndagen slocknade Demonoid.com, en fildelningssajt via bittorrent med bas i Ukraina. "
<Dolan_Duck> Demonoid.com har jag aldrig gillat.
<realubot> Jag har aldrig använt sajten.
<Screedo> godkväll
<realubot> Screedo: God morgon.
<Dolan_Duck> Alltså jag kan ändå förstå varför dom stängde ner den eller jagar fildelare. Alltså fildelning är ingen rättighet, men vissa får för sig att det är en rättighet. Lite logik måste man väll ha ändå?
<Dolan_Duck> Men vad gör man ^^
<Dolan_Duck> Svårt att motstå......
<Screedo> vad händer ikväll då?
<Dolan_Dick> Screedo: Ingenting, typ.
<Dolan_Dick> Screedo: Köpa kaffe. Om jag orkar.
<Screedo> drog in vbox på min ubuntu 12.04, skapdade .img filerna på min raid 5, då crashade vbox och fibblade med min raid :/
<Screedo> tror nog jag skall låta min filserver vara fysisk och inte pilla något med den, är ju min framtida lagring för allt. bättre dra in den andra burken och ha den som lab med en massa vm på.
<Dolan_Dick> Screedo: Illa.
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> Fan när jag stänger luckan och öppnar kommer inte skiten upp igen
<Peyam> kör ubuntu 12.04
<Dolan_Dick> Peyam: Datorn är nog trött på dig.
<Peyam> kan nog stämma
<Dolan_Dick> Ignorera problemet så försvinner det nog.
<Peyam> om jag har sex med din mamma. kmr du bara ignonera det?
<DarkSim> Det man inte sett har man inte ont utav
<epzil0n> någon som ser vilket typsnitt dom kör med här? http://htop.sourceforge.net/
<epzil0n> Peyam: om du trycker på space då?
<Peyam> vet ej
<Peyam> jag vet att det inte händer ngt
<Peyam> finns det ngn kurd här?
<NeverW8> sorry Peyam
<Peyam> va fan
<Peyam> inga kurder alls?
<Philip5> einand: när slår du till?? :D http://www.leonneal.com/blog/2012/07/31/nikon-800mm-f5-6-preview/
<gecko> pey
<gecko> Hm. Nu blev det nog fel
<epzil0n> någon som vet ett bra typsnitt för terminalen, typ i stil med terminus?
<Dolan_Dick> epzil0n: Jag kör Ubuntu.
<Dolan_Dick> Typsnittet alltså.
<epzil0n> jo hade det, men så ville jag testa något annat
<Dolan_Dick> gecko: :)
<Dolan_Dick> gecko: Det är jag som är Dolan_Dick. Förväxla mig inte med Dolan_Duck.
<epzil0n> försökte lista ut vilket detta är men hitta bara terminus och den tror jag inte det är http://htop.sourceforge.net/
<epzil0n> realubot: :D
<Screedo> Är det monospac821 BT som ubuntu använder som standard?
<Screedo> det tycker i alla fall jag är riktigt skönt typsnitt.
<epzil0n> ska kolla..
<Screedo> jag kör det i putty osv.
<epzil0n> fanns bara monospace
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> jag kör med det i alla fall,
<Screedo> putty, mirC etc.
<Screedo> mIRC*
<Peyam> v pratar ni om
<Peyam> ?
<Screedo> typsnitt
<Peyam> jaha
<epzil0n> jag letar efter ett bra terminal typsnitt
<Peyam> irssi
<epzil0n> mm
<Peyam> jag kör irssi
<Peyam> så for jag kr ubuntu jag saknar windows
<Peyam> ubuntu känns så trångt
<epzil0n> Que?
<Peyam> ha?
<epzil0n> trångt?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> de svarta ramen
<Peyam> tar för mkt plats
<epzil0n> nu fattar jag inte?
<Peyam> jag vill ha themen så lite som möjligt
<HeMan> för en som inte har kört Windows sen förra årtusendet, vad har windows som är bra?
<epzil0n> i irssi?
<Peyam> känns bredare
<Peyam> med windows
<Peyam> jag kört mini datorer i 3 år nu
<Peyam> och ja tkr ubuntu är så trång
<epzil0n> jag kör irssi i tmux, hur smidigt som helst
<HeMan> trång?
<Peyam> asså menyn är för stor
<Peyam> Ja ! det är min åsikt ! fattar du inte?
<epzil0n> här finns inga svart ramar
<realubot> Peyam: Minska ner storleken då.
<HeMan> förstår inte vilken  meny
<realubot> Launchern?
<Peyam> HeMan:  det finns ingen meny
<Peyam> realubot:  var gör man det?
<realubot> Peyam: Vad är det då som är för trångt?
<epzil0n> irssi har ingen meny
<realubot> Peyam: Använder du Unity 2d?
<HeMan> men den var ju nyss för stor?
<Peyam> hur vet ag det? Jag kör unity vet ej om det e 2 eller 3
<epzil0n> näe för trång :D
 * epzil0n kör inte unity
<realubot> Peyam: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-adjust-size-of-unity-2d-launcher-and-icons
<Peyam> du menar launcher
<Peyam> ja ja
<realubot> Peyam: I Unity 3d är det enklare.
<Peyam> den har jag på 32
<epzil0n> jaha var det om launchern :D
<Peyam> ska visa er va jg menar
<realubot> Peyam: Där finns det GUI för att minska storleken på ikonerna.
<epzil0n> ja gör det :D
<Peyam> realubot:  inte ikonerna
<Peyam> jag menade statusbaren
<NeverW8> Jag är nog väldigt mycket efter ämnet, men jag använder Konversation i Windows
<realubot> Vad är statusbaren?
<Peyam> där batterin o sånt visas
<realubot> Jaha.
<epzil0n> aha
<Peyam> den e för stor
<realubot> Peyam: Hela toppanelen?
<epzil0n> paneöen längst upp?
<epzil0n> panelen*
<Peyam> jaa
<epzil0n> jaja, dååå fattar jag :D
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> jag vil ha mindre teckensnitt
<Peyam> på hela skiten
<Peyam> gör ja det
<epzil0n> jag kör med gnome shell istället, ingen unity här och den gör jag som jag vill med minska/öka
<epzil0n> men går inte det i unity med CCSM?
<epzil0n> Peyam: har du CCSM eller?
<Peyam> epzil0n: jag vet ej va csm e
<realubot> ccsm
<Peyam> installera
<Peyam> r
<realubot> Peyam: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Peyam> jag vet
<Peyam> jag installerar den
<Peyam> va fan
<realubot> Peyam: Det vet du inte alls.
<Peyam> jo
<realubot> Du frågade ju?
<Peyam> ja
<epzil0n> fast man kan nog inte ändra storleken på panelen där, men den är ju bra o ha ändå
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det tror inte jag heller men Peyam gick ju på det.
<epzil0n> :D
<epzil0n> sudo apt-get --purge remove unity :D
<realubot> Nu sitter han där och letar febrilt efter en inställning för teckenstorleken i panelen.
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> kör du med unity realubot?
<realubot> Peyam: gnome-appearance-properties
<realubot> Du får väl ändra teckenstorleken för hela systemet eller något.
<Peyam> nu har jag den
<Peyam> det finns inget sådant
<epzil0n> typsnittet? :P
<epzil0n> Peyam: tror du får göra som realubot sa och ändra för hela systemet eller nått
<realubot> epzil0n: Jag använder Lubuntu med LXDE.
<realubot> epzil0n: Så nej. Jag använder inte Unity.
<epzil0n> :)
<Peyam> va fan
<epzil0n> LXDE är najs
<Peyam> ja men det finns inte
<Peyam> vad fan ska jag änra på
<epzil0n> sa ju det, men den är ändå bra o ha ;)
<epzil0n> finns ju "myunity" också men den vet inte jag vad den kan
<Peyam> jag vill minsta teckensnittet för allt
<Peyam> hur fuck gör man det
<epzil0n> jodu Tweak font settings, including size, RGBA and hinting så den ska du ju ha då
<epzil0n> MyUnity is the shit Peyam
<Peyam> vad ska jag göra epi
<epzil0n> ?
<epzil0n> du får lägga till en PPA först
<Peyam> jag vill minska teckensnittet och göra toppmenyn mindre
<Peyam> hur gör ja
<epzil0n> jag vet..
<epzil0n> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-tweak-tool-myunity-gets-new-look-coming-to-ubuntu-software-centre
<epzil0n> vilken version av ubuntu kör du?
<Peyam> senaste
<epzil0n> ok, för den kanske inte funka.. ska kolla
<epzil0n> finns i ubuntu software center
<epzil0n> så leta upp den och installera
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> nu fiskar ja det
<Peyam> fixar*
<epzil0n> funka det?
<Peyam> ska öppna den nu
<Peyam> ubuntu är segare än win 7
<Peyam> den öppnar inte myunity
<epzil0n> inte här
<epzil0n> ubuntu e snabbt som ett ormahugg, fast ingen unity här då
<Peyam> jag vill fan bli av med unity
<Peyam> bara för mkt
<epzil0n> vad vill du ha istället då?
<Peyam> den vanliga
<Peyam> som i version 10
<epzil0n> finns inte
<Peyam> jo?
<Peyam> bara menyn där uppe
<epzil0n> då får du typ köra "classic"
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> ska starta om
<epzil0n> men inte samma som gnome 2 om du nu syftade på det
<Peyam> jag syftr på en fitta
<epzil0n> :D
<Peyam> jag vil bara bli av med den där menyn
<epzil0n> jaja, du har sagt det
<realubot> Ingen förstår vilken meny du menar.
<epzil0n> men kör xubuntu annars, duger väl bra som ersättning
<epzil0n> realubot: :D
<realubot> epzil0n: :D
<epzil0n> det är ju inte så att man måste köra unity :P
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det finns många alternativ.
<epzil0n> fan man mycket gnäll stackars unity fått ta
<realubot> Gnome Shell, LXDE, Xfce, KDE, Cinnamon m.m.
<realubot> Jo, jag tycker att Unity är helt okej.
<epzil0n> jag har faktiskt inte så mycket emot det heller men det är mongosegt på min netbook
<epzil0n> så fastnade för gnome shell när 3.4 kom
<epzil0n> fast med en shitload av extensions då :D
<epzil0n> ser inte ens ut som GS längre ;)
 * epzil0n undrar hur det går för Peyam?
<epzil0n> otacksamma slynglar, här försöker man hjälpa till och inte ens ett tack kan man få :/
<nighter> Han är inte kar kanske är därför :p
<nighter> inte kvar.
<epzil0n> såg det :D
<epzil0n> var tvungen att ta bort mina /ignores missade sådant innan ;)
<epzil0n> Terminus leder än så länge terminal typsnitt ligan, men det borde finnas nått bättre
<nighter> Kör monospace den var standard :->
<nighter> gnome-terminal
<epzil0n> jepp, hade den också
<epzil0n> men kör med tmux nu och ville ha ner typsnittet och terminus passar bättre för mina syften
<epzil0n> 4 "panes" öppna och då behövs ett mindre skarpare typsnitt tycker jag
<nighter> tmux aldrig testat ska kolla in den. Var stor fan av Eterm men den stöder inte utf8 så den går bort idag.
<epzil0n> körde först med byobu och så kör den med tmux numera istället för screen om jag fattar det rätt
<epzil0n> man kan start med byobu-tmux eller byobu-screen, så därför jag halka in på tmux ;)
<DrGrov> Hej
<DrGrov> Någon som kör RaspXBMC? Eller använt sig av det?
<epzil0n> hej, tyvärr inte
<DrGrov> Det är lugnt.
<DrGrov> Tänkte köpa en Raspberry PI (uttalat Pie, inte säker på stavningen dock) för att använda som mediacenter.
<epzil0n> vill också ha en sådan
<epzil0n> såg ett ascoolt chassi i lego som jag vill ha till min :)
<DrGrov> Såg en igår in action, riktigt jävla cool.
<epzil0n> billigare dator får man leta efter
<epzil0n> :)
<DrGrov> Det finns inte billigare än det :)
<epzil0n> jag ska bygga ett kluster :D
<DrGrov> Tänkte mest på en sådan för att få bort datorn från TV:n och använda datorn med vanlig skärm. Men ändå ha möjligheten att använda TV:n för att kika film.
<DrGrov> Tänkte att borde köpa ett sådant chassi som går att måla och måla det själv sedan med någon/några färger.
<epzil0n> ja då är väl en sådan perfelt
<epzil0n> k*
<DrGrov> Och sparar oerhört med ström jämfört med bordsdatorn jag har nu som jag ändå mest kollar film med.
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Berxwedan> tjenis alla glada
<Berxwedan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1NjM
<epzil0n> hejdu :)
<Berxwedan> coolt
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: kena.
<epzil0n> det var väl en bra nyhet :)
<Berxwedan> jepp och vad dom menar har jag ingen aning
<Berxwedan> :)
<epzil0n> jadu creativity to productivity" software kan ju vara lite allt möjligt
<epzil0n> fan, sugen på kaffe men då sover väl inte jag sedan :(
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: har du haft andra nick?
<epzil0n> nope
<epzil0n> men det finns en som kallar sig epsilon
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: coolt se dig aktiv iallafall
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: hehe, när jag e på humör så ;)
<epzil0n> gammal räv egentligen, började väl med irc runt -94 eller nått :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: :) okej då får man hoppas du är det ofta
<epzil0n> hehe
<Berxwedan> behövs mer livat kanal
<epzil0n> är arbetslös just nu så det lär det ju bli
<epzil0n> jo det är rätt dött mellan varven
<epzil0n> var e du från då Berxwedan?
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: okej. jag hoppas du oavsett arbete eller ej kan tillägna några kvällar i veckan :) åt kanalen
<epzil0n> absolut
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: menar du ursprungligen?
<epzil0n> när mer var du bor
<epzil0n> näe*
<epzil0n> <--- göteborg
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: :) närheten av götet
<epzil0n> :)
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: dock bor jag i u-sala.
<epzil0n> ok, pluggar?
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: jepp
<epzil0n> tänkte det, till vadå om man får fråga?
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: sälja droger :P
<Berxwedan> drugs :P
<Berxwedan> har dock planerar på droga gamlingar och sjuka i sjukhus :P istället
<epzil0n> :D
<Berxwedan> :)
<epzil0n> det kan dom behöva stackarna, så dom får lite roligt :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: jepp :P. det är ju planen. lite lyckopiller till maten får lär fart på dom :P.
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> lite drygt 6 år har den här kanalen funnits :)
<Dolan_Duck> Hej hej! Lyckades installera ATI Radeon drivrutiner som var för ubuntu 9.04 :D sh fil.run --listpkg och sedan skriver man sh fil.run --ubuntu\8.10
<Dolan_Duck> Kvack kvack!
<epzil0n> det va la gött för dig :)
<Dolan_Duck> Det går egentligen inte installera drivrutiner för ATI Radeon 9500 PRO om man inte tvingar den.
<epzil0n> vilken processor slängde du in i den då Dolan_Duck?
<epzil0n> med VVV gär allt = Vilja Våld och Vaselin :D
<epzil0n> går*
<Berxwedan> annars då alla glada?
<Dolan_Duck> Jag är så jävla glad att det finns så mycket passande paket ändå till ubuntu. Liksom tänk om man skulle installera allt från source. Kommer ju ta flera timmar om man ska söka rätt på alla drivrutiner för att kunna fullborda installationen :)
<Berxwedan> Dolan_Duck: ny?
<Dolan_Duck> Berxwedan: Ja. 2004
<Berxwedan> :) okej då är du inte ny
<Dolan_Duck> Det går att klocka den här till 3.5ghz
<Dolan_Duck> Igenom bara BIOS
<Dolan_Duck> De ni! Jag har värtinggrejer, oavsett årtal! B) I got balls of steel
<DrGrov> Vad får du klockat egentligen till 3.5GHz? Vad för processor / och hur många har du?
<DrGrov> :)
<epzil0n> eller huuur, socket 478 ubermodern shiat :D
<Dolan_Duck> Just nu är det 2.8ghz orginal. Det går att ställa upp FBS på 165.
<epzil0n> DrGrov: typ Celeron :D
<Dolan_Duck> GÃ¥ngra allt med 21.05
<DrGrov> Ok, intressant :D
<Dolan_Duck> Ja, allt fungerar. Flash, RAID, grafikkort går mjukt och fint på skärmen
<DrGrov> Varför köpa något man behöver överklocka? Varför inte direkt ha så kraftiga processorer så att man inte behöver överklocka?
<epzil0n> soclet 775 var efterföljaren till den och den har jag, fatta hur gammal det moderkortet är
<Dolan_Duck> DrGrov: Snål! :D
<epzil0n> :D
<epzil0n> Dolan_Duck: vad gav du för den då?
<DrGrov> :D
<epzil0n> 500:- :P
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: Inget
<epzil0n> najs
<epzil0n> bara tacka o ta emot då ju :)
<Dolan_Duck> Jag får mina datorer av folk som vill bli av med dom.
<DrGrov> Förrän min nuvarande dator hade jag en P2 Celeron 466MHz 192MB RAM och klarade mig riktigt lysande i Linux miljö.
<Dolan_Duck> Har ALDRIG köpt en datordel!!! DrSnål!
<epzil0n> Linux ftw
<Dolan_Duck> Kör fortfarande med DIskettstation och CD
<Dolan_Duck> CD 24x speed
<epzil0n> :o
<DrGrov> Denna dator jag nu har så är alldeles för kraftigt egentligen för mitt behov men det är ju bara positivt.
<Dolan_Duck> Nu blev det allt mörkt i hjärnhålorna va?
<DrGrov> Egentligen är 3,5" floppy det bästa.
<Dolan_Duck> Jag ska ju bara jobba med min dator, dvs libreoffice.
<epzil0n> allt handlar ju om vilka behov man har, en del kastar bort pengar på monsterdatorer som dom sedan ändå inte utnyttjar
<DrGrov> Ja, det är sant.
<DrGrov> Dock fick jag min så billigt så det var klart värt det.
<DrGrov> Bara delarna då jag köpte datorn skulle som nya ha kostat mera än själva datorn då den var färdig.
<Dolan_Duck> Jag säger som Bill Gates! 640kb ram räcker för varje person. Problemet är att folk inser inte hur jävla mycket 640kb ram är!
<epzil0n> min kosta 3500 2006 och sedan har jag ett nytt mobo, lite mer ram, några diskar och en ny prolle, så kan inte påstå att denna e så dyr
<Dolan_Duck> Vi behöver ju inte mer.
<DrGrov> Processorerna, GPU:n och SSD:n var dyrare än själva datorn. Minnet definitivt mycket mycket dyrare.
<epzil0n> jag betal 2-300 för 2GB ram för ett halvår sedan
<epzil0n> men dom rea väl ut skiten
<Dolan_Duck> Men kan ni förstå att 640kb ram räker för varje person ändå?
<DrGrov> Minnet jag skulle behöva köpa som nytt ifall jag ville ha 16GB skulle ha kostat 8 x 150 euro = 1200 euro totalt.
<Dolan_Duck> Om man ska bara jobba med datorn så räcker 640kb ram
<DrGrov> Med den matematiken så kostar nuvarande 8GB som jag har då 4 x 150 = 600 euro.
<epzil0n> jag vill ha 2GB till
<epzil0n> 4GB e lagom
<Dolan_Duck> Vad ska man ha så mycket ram till?
<epzil0n> för mig i alla fall
<epzil0n> porr :D
<DrGrov> Orsaken till att minnet är så dyrt är att det är ECC minnen och DDR1. Serverminnen alltså.
<epzil0n> högupplöst :P
<Dolan_Duck> 4gb ram klarar man sig hur länge som helst. Liksom paint.exe kan väll inte dra 1gb i ram?
<epzil0n> vet inte vad den drar
<epzil0n> fast jag har även win7 på denna så då behövs minne, framförallt om jag får ett ryck och vill spela
<Dolan_Duck> 16gb ram är ganska onödigt. När ett datorspel drar 10gb i ram så är den nog lika verklig som IRL
<epzil0n> Dolan_Duck: ja det lär det ju vara, men såg att need for speed krävde 4GB
<DrGrov> Jag lekte faktiskt med några .tiff bilder från Swedish Match och lagade på filter osv. och användningen låg på kring 3-3,5GB. Dock var det en hel del annat i bakgrunden också. Webbläsaren, Adobe Acrobat, GIMP då, Audacious, XChat, mPlayer spelande 1080p HD film osv osv.
<DrGrov> 16gb RAM är perfekt. Jag hoppas jag någon gång får ihop extra pengar att lägga in 16GB i denna dator.
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: WFTBBQ!!!!
<DrGrov> Det är inga konstigheter om man tankar ner en .tiff bild på ca 80MB och redigerar den. Vi talar ju kvalite som går att få på en affisch nästan. Då tar det ledigt mycket. Bildredigering + videoredigering tar absolut mest av allt.
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: http://gamesystemrequirements.com/games.php?id=1429 Alltså....nä! 4gb i ram. WFT!
<epzil0n> need for speed run rekommenderas 4GB
<epzil0n> den vill jag spela :P
<Berxwedan> DrGrov: du har en kraftfull burk
<epzil0n> men har fan "bara" 2GB ram :(
<Berxwedan> dock ska ram användas
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: samma här :)
<DrGrov> Berxwedan: Tackar, det är egentligen inte så himmelens kraftfull men roligt att ha. Speciellt då man behöver faktiskt använda max ur den emellanåt.
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: Jag har också 2gb ram
<epzil0n> Info:      Processes 174 Uptime 11:54 Memory 1438.9/2002.2MB Client Irssi 0.8.15 inxi 1.8.4
<Berxwedan> DrGrov: förstår. skönt det. fortfarande stenålders lucid :)?
<epzil0n> :P
<epzil0n> jisses vad något käkar minne nu då :/
<DrGrov> Berxwedan: Har som sagt p.ga. kandidatarbete inte möjlighet att lägga in något nyare.
<Dolan_Duck> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKGZoacl31k&feature=fvwrel Är INTE imponerad på grafiken
<Dolan_Duck> Skulle direkt köpt spelet om man kunde köra sletna rostiga bilar
<Berxwedan> DrGrov: :) jag vet. jävlas.
<epzil0n> Dolan_Duck: fast jag har sett bättre video, beror kanske på spelläget?
<DrGrov> Berxwedan: Det är lugnt :)
<NeverW8> Haha kanske ska starta om server burken:   System Up Time:            985 Days, 13 Hours, 7 Minutes, 19 Seconds
<DrGrov> Skall dock lägga in något riktigt jävla resurskrävande Linux och maxa skiten ur datorn Muhahahahahaha!
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9iTcFy3G5Q SÃ¥dan bil har jag :)
<DrGrov> NeverW8: Nej fan, starta inte om.
<NeverW8> DrGrov: Inte?
<Dolan_Duck> Dock har jag AC, skinnsäten, elhissar, farthållare osv
<DrGrov> Legendarisk uptime, varför förstöra? Minst 1000 dagar :D
<Berxwedan> NeverW8: :) starta ej om. med en så fin uptime är det taskigt starta om.
<NeverW8> Den kommer dö vilken dag som helst, känner på mig det!
<NeverW8> Denn
<DrGrov> Nej fan
<epzil0n> hehe 740 :)
<Dolan_Duck> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBXiQh1VJJ0&feature=related
<Berxwedan> NeverW8: vhur exakt menar du?
<DrGrov> Den dör ALDRIG, du bara tror att den dör. Du har blivit paranoid då du är så nära uptime på 1000 dagar
<NeverW8> den borde startas om, fixas upp och ominstalleras :P
<NeverW8> Vill ha 1k dagar ;D
<DrGrov> Ja men du kan ju fixa efter 1000 dagar
<NeverW8> Ok, för er skull haha
<DrGrov> Minns sedan att ta en screenshot förstås och rama in bilden
<DrGrov> Jag bryr mig inte ifall du har uptime på 1 elller 1000 men tänker förstås mer på dig och ditt minne :)
<NeverW8> Det ska jag!  kan posta den här då :)
<epzil0n> Come fly with me på 7an  måste kolla den
<maxjezy> finns mekaniska system som har bättre uptime än 1000 dagar
<epzil0n> ha det gött boyz :)
<Berxwedan> :) bara nördas som gläds över sådant
<Berxwedan> haha skönt
<epzil0n> cya
<NeverW8> bye epzil0n
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: bye
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Förstör nu fan inte för NeverW8 då han är nära 1000. Snart hamnar han ju att vänta in 20000000000 dagar
<epzil0n> har ni kollat come fly with me?
<DrGrov> Hejs svejs epzil0n
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: :) saknat dig kaksi
<epzil0n> se den kul engelsk humor med två idioter :D
<epzil0n> byebye
<DrGrov> Engelsk humor? Hur kan det vara humor?
<epzil0n> kolla
<NeverW8> Alltså, burken har börjat låta och massa skit
<NeverW8> Den kommer dö närsom
<DrGrov> Nää, jag kollar hellre Rocco Siffredi i 1080p Full HD :)
<maxjezy> NeverW8, datorplågeri!
<NeverW8> Ja
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, :)
<NeverW8> Datorn skriker xD
<DrGrov> NeverW8: Nej nej nej, den dör aldrig. Min en gammal burk körde jag på DOS/Windows 98 tiden med disk errors var och varannat cluster och skiten bara fungerade då jag tvingade skiten att fungera :)
<DrGrov> Dock klappade jag i datorn efteråt, inte konstigt heller att den till sist slutade fungera... Konstigt, varför tänkte jag inte på det tidigare? :D
<NeverW8> DrGrov:  Datorn borde låta såhär http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7w3CJ8kNNI&feature=player_detailpage#t=20s hahahahahaha
<DrGrov> Jag skall kolla strax :)
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: vad gör du för roligt?
<DrGrov> Försöker leka lite på samma gång, kan inte göra 2 saker på samma gång :) Läser om olika custom ROM's osv.
<Dolan_Duck> Kan man göra så ubuntu startar upp så här? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZHa7ZC6Z0
<NeverW8> Dolan_Duck:  Det där ljudet är skönt... mmm<3
<NeverW8> Dolan_Duck:  http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/12/how-to-change-startup-sound-for-ubuntu.html
<Dolan_Duck> Skulle också vilja ändra logon så det står så här http://forums.azsociety.net/yabbfiles/Attachments/up681855000Linux95upgr.jpg
<Dolan_Duck> Nästan typ
<Dolan_Duck> Ubuntu är ganska så fult namn ändå. Ubuntu, brunt och afrika....
<NeverW8> Dolan_Duck:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946689  DEN ÄR GAMMAL DOCK, vet inte hur det fungerar för dig just nu. Jag kör inte ubuntu :P
<NeverW8> Dolan_Duck:  STRYK DET, kolla här http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/install-plymouth-manager-and-change.html
<Dolan_Duck> vad kör du då?
<Dolan_Duck> Varför skriver man så här: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mefrio-g/plymouthmanager  ?
<NeverW8> Slackware på min server och Arch på denna stationära. Fedora på laptopen
<Barre> HeMan: jag har precit "pushat" upp munin plugin för monitorering av LVM thin pool och thin provisioned volumes.
<Dolan_Duck> NeverW8: Hur är slackware då? Om du ska installera att program, då gör du det via source?
<NeverW8> Jag compilar via source. Dolan_Duck   Slackware är bra tycker jag, men inget för nybörjare
<NeverW8> Installerar inget som inte behövs i slack, då den har lyckats hålla sig stabil ett bra jävla tag nu :P och det kommer inte med massa bloat
<Dolan_Duck> NeverW8: Tar det inte lång tid? Liksom tänk om du måste ha ca 8 libs för installera ett program?
<NeverW8> Dolan_Duck:  Det är roligt :)
<NeverW8> Konstigt KDE fungerar under windows
<Dolan_Duck> NeverW8: SÃ¥ du kan komplimera detta? http://www.csg.is.titech.ac.jp/~kourai/qvwm/
<NeverW8> Vet inte Dolan_Duck, orkar dock inte gå igenom det nu. Hade tänkt lägga mig strax
<Dolan_Duck> Men visst är det snyggt va? :)
<NeverW8> Dolan_Duck:  Om KDE är snyggt? det vet jag inte :P är väl ok
<Philip5> kde rules! :D
<NeverW8> Philip5:  Det är inte dåligt, men inte min smak :)
<Berxwedan> Philip5: +1
<NeverW8> Vad tycker ni är bäst med KDE?
<Philip5> wb johanbr_
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Dolan_Duck> NeverW8: Nej! Windows 95 grafiksnitt! :)
<NeverW8> Ups
<NeverW8> haha... råkade stänga KDE under windows
<NeverW8> och sitter i Konversation :P
<Berxwedan> NeverW8: många saker som är väldigt bra med kde.
<Dolan_Dick> LXDE påminner om Gnome 2.
<NeverW8> Berxwedan:  Som vad tex?
<NeverW8> Det är bra, och enkelt
<Berxwedan> NeverW8: väldigt bra fönsterhanterare
<Berxwedan> bra verktyg för skrivbordet som systeminställningar
<Berxwedan> krunner
<Berxwedan> systeminformation
<Berxwedan> väldigt bra filhanterare
<Berxwedan> bästa pdf läsaren
<Berxwedan> ja listan kan göras väldigt lång
<NeverW8> Kde är väldigt mycket bättre än Gnome 3 IMO
<NeverW8> Dock kör jag XFCE under Arch på min Main
<Berxwedan> xfce är också bra
<Berxwedan> även gnome 3
<NeverW8> och kör utan DE under Slack (Servern)
<Berxwedan> men jag föredrar kde som DE
<NeverW8> Har du någon print på skrivbordet man får se?
<NeverW8> Min laptop som kör XFCE på Fedora http://i.imgur.com/GJmHV.jpg
<Dolan_Dick> Dolan_Duck: Hallå kusinen.
<NeverW8> Och detta är min gamla slack server (Som kör KDE : >) http://i.imgur.com/PKFzW.png
<Dolan_Duck> Dolan_Dick: NEE såå får du hete heta! Du ska heta Gobby_pls
<Dolan_Duck>  :D
<Dolan_Duck> Sök på det
<Berxwedan> använder just nu 2 skrivbord och här är bilden på 1 av dem: http://i.imgur.com/HdyUz.jpg
<Dolan_Duck> Gooby pls
<NeverW8> Du kör utan launcher i guess
<NeverW8> Ser fint ut Berxwedan
<Dolan_Duck> ska installera X11 på ubuntu nu
<Berxwedan> :) jag tog inte bild på hela skrivbordet märkte jag
<Berxwedan> ska göra det
<NeverW8> Aight! :D
<Berxwedan> http://i.imgur.com/CpM2a.jpg
<NeverW8> Berxwedan:  Jag kör samma tema på ikonerna på min laptop, det paketet är GRYMT!
<Berxwedan> NeverW8: vad heter den?
<NeverW8> Berxwedan:  Faenza Icons
<Berxwedan> kfaenza
<Berxwedan> NeverW8: kfaena är skön
<NeverW8> Berxwedan:  http://code.google.com/p/faenza-icon-theme/
<NeverW8> Ja verkligen
<Berxwedan> Nemi|: rosa theme är också snygg
<Berxwedan> NeverW8: varför behöver du installera paket utifrån? du kan göra det direkt från systeminställningar
<NeverW8> Berxwedan:  Hur menar du nu? :S Vart?
<Berxwedan> systeminställningar -> programutseende -> ikoner
<Berxwedan> hämta nya teman
<NeverW8> Berxwedan:  Jo det vet jag, men dem finns väl inte default?
<NeverW8> Jasså :P
<Berxwedan> så söker du på kfaenza
<Berxwedan> och installerar
<NeverW8> Men jag kör inte KDE så det blir lite svårt :p
<Berxwedan> svårare än så är det egentligen inte
<NeverW8> Xfce fortfarande :)
<Berxwedan> NeverW8: jaha okej. trodde det gällde kde.
<Berxwedan> xfce behöver man trixa och hålla på :)
<NeverW8> ähh :P
<NeverW8> enkelt :)
<Dolan_Duck> Alltså när min komplimator säger "configure: error: Need Xpm library ". Vad för Xpm ska jag ha då?
<Berxwedan> Dolan_Duck: :) varför har du givit upp realubot
<Dolan_Duck> Berxwedan: För jag ville det :)
<Dolan_Duck> Berxwedan: realubot var ett dåligt namn så jag försöker likna dodel's namn :)
<Berxwedan> haha dodel är ju släkt med ibm
<Berxwedan> kanske rentav samma person
<Berxwedan> peyam är nog deras andliga fader
<Dolan_Duck> Berxwedan: Jag gissar nog på Microsoft :)
<Berxwedan> :) dom 3 musketörerna
<Dolan_Duck> Exakt. Haha!
<Dolan_Duck> Peyam, Dodel och...vem mer?
<Berxwedan> Dolan_Duck: kanalens knasbollar är dom
<Berxwedan> Dolan_Duck: ibm
<Berxwedan> :) hur kan du glömma?
<Dolan_Duck> Berxwedan: Du tror det? Dodel har ju alltid fel på sina burkar han kör med. Fattar inte att han lyckas
<Berxwedan> :) för dom är och få igång flash lika med raketforskning
<Berxwedan> Dolan_Duck: dom bara trollar
<Dolan_Duck> Berxwedan: Nja, dom är kanske nybörjare och kass helt enkelt
<Berxwedan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/ubuntu-12-10-may-ship-with-older-but-more-featured-nautilus
<Berxwedan> Dolan_Duck: tvivlar
<Dolan_Duck> Att ubuntu ska gå ned ett steg?
<Berxwedan> Dolan_Duck: menar att de trollar
<Berxwedan> de problemen existerar inte hos dem
<realubot> Berxwedan: Dolan_Duck är dodel. :D
<Berxwedan> kanske snarare i skallen
<Dolan_Duck> Berxwedan:
<Dolan_Duck> haha
<Dolan_Duck> JA :D
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) ännu bättre
<Dolan_Duck> Undra vilken färg är brandbilen?
<Dolan_Duck> ^^
<Berxwedan> Dolan_Duck: :) är det fortfarande raketforskning få igång flash
<Dolan_Duck> Berxwedan: Jag har fixat allt
<Berxwedan> eller har du lyckats få igång den efter 5 års studier i MIT?
<Berxwedan> Dolan_Duck: :) Berxwedan kör vågen
<realubot> Berxwedan: Han hittade faktiskt ett ovanligt fel som jag aldrig hört talas om förut. Man lärde sig något nytt.
<Berxwedan> realubot: jaså?
<realubot> Berxwedan: Processorn hade inte stöd för någon grej som Flash krävde.
<Dolan_Duck> Berxwedan: no, jag har bara gjort om lite i koden. Ändrat i Bios osv
<Berxwedan> realubot: känns overkligt
<realubot> Dolan_Duck: Eller hur var det du löste FLash-problemet?
<Dolan_Duck> Kör du en processor med SSE2 så klarar den flash 11, men är det SSE så måste du ha flash 10
<Berxwedan> vad är SSE?
<realubot> Mm, där ser man.
<Dolan_Duck> realubot: Jag löste den via wikipedia ett antal timmar och google, samt att kunna kolla i /proc
<Dolan_Duck> That's Linux Life
<Dolan_Duck> Sen idag så fixade jag Ubunu 9.04 drivrutiner och fick dom passa 12.04. Dom nekade först men. Med lite våld så fungerar allt :)
<Berxwedan> Dolan_Duck: kör du med hårdvara från 90-talet?
<Dolan_Duck> Berxwedan: Nu kör jag från 2004
<Dolan_Duck> Man får jobba lite för att få allt fungera.
<Dolan_Duck> Vissa delar är från 2001
<Dolan_Duck> TYp grafikkort, Raid, hårdiskar, ram osv
<Berxwedan> :) oj. så det finns stenålders burkar äldre än min
<Dolan_Duck> 2.8ghz CPU ;:)
<Berxwedan> Dolan_Duck: CPU~Dual core AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-50 (-MCP-) clocked at 800.000 Mhz
<Berxwedan> :) så du har kraftfullare cpu
<NeverW8> Nej nu ska jag gå och lägga mig, börjar jobba om 5 timmar... yippi.   Godnatt gänget
<Berxwedan> NeverW8: godnatt och sovgott
<Berxwedan> ne nu ska man nog göra som neverw8
<Berxwedan> ha det gott hens
<realubot> Ja, kanske det.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Natti.
<Philip5> chickens
<Dolan_Duck> Berxwedan: 800mhz? Det är ju lite
<Philip5> bara jag och realubot som vågar vägra sova
<Berxwedan> Philip5: du är som en agent
<Berxwedan> läser men börjar skriva mindre
<Philip5> hur då?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: fula dig
<Berxwedan> :P
<Berxwedan> Philip5: sluta idla
<Philip5> nja, jag har spelat spel och såg att ni skulle natta nu när jag var klar
<Philip5> spelat CoH
 * Berxwedan ska nu måla lite trädgårdsmöbler 
<Philip5> mot någon tysk som hela tiden svor på tyska
<Berxwedan> innan man bråkar med kudden
<Berxwedan> Philip5: lycka till
<Philip5> så du somnar gott av färgångorna
<Dolan_Duck> När man får ett sådant medelande "configure: error: Need Xpm library " vilken Xpm ska man instalera dp?
<Philip5> Dolan_Duck: antagligen libxpm-dev
<Dolan_Duck> Philip5: Hur kunde du veta det?
<Philip5> du skrev ju det
<Dolan_Duck> Jag har sökt på alla olika xpm-filer
<Dolan_Duck> Ja, men just namnet
<Philip5> för att det paketet innehåller utvecklargrejer för xpm
<Dolan_Duck> Är det någon som förstår det här? Jag förstår inte hur jag ska rätta till felet. Något saknas, men vart och hur saknas det? http://pastebin.com/rnURDWzP
<Dolan_Duck> Är det inte ett superfel i koden? Den frågar efter bilden logo16.xpm, men den hittar inte den.
<einand> Philip5: jag gjorde det sämsta misstaget någonsin idag angånde kameran
<Philip5> tappade i vattnet?
<Philip5> Dolan_Duck: har du kört ./configure utan att den gett något felmeddelande?
<Philip5> einand: vad gjorde du då?
<Dolan_Duck> Philip5: Ja. Du ska få info
<Dolan_Duck> http://pastebin.com/xBJGVTRw philip5
<Dolan_Duck> Där fick jag den ifrån
<Dolan_Duck> http://www.csg.is.titech.ac.jp/~kourai/qvwm/download-en.html#newversion
<Philip5> Dolan_Duck: som du ser så saknar du ju en del paket som den är beroende av för att bygga programmet
<propus> en fråga?.. när man partitionerar hårddisken vid install som /, /boot, /tmp, /home, /swap, /usr, /var, /opt, /src, /usr/local.. spelar de någon roll i vilken ordning man sätter diskarna ?
<Dolan_Duck> Philip5: Ja, det gör jag. Ähh jag skiter i det här.
<madbear> propus: partionerna? alltså om man ska ta bort någon sen så måste den väl ligga brevid
<Dolan_Duck> Philip5: Ska det vara så svårt att installera 400kb text så är det inte ens värt att lägga ned energin på det. Sen är ju koden från 2006 och det passar säkert inte med linux idag
<propus> madbear: okej.. men annars spelar de ingen roll?
<madbear> propus: du menar att det skulle bli ultraslött för att du läser filer lite här vart? :P
<propus> madbear: jaa t.ex :)
<einand> Philip5: släpat på all kamerautritning jag äger flera timmar idag, ink stativ
<einand> Philip5: utan att kunna göra ett piss, glömde självklart batterierna hemam
<madbear> propus: tror inte det va :P
<propus> madbear: okej :)
<madbear> gonatt!
<maxjezy> sov sött björnen!
<Philip5> einand: lol
<Philip5> madbear: ut och träna! spring en mil först!
<Philip5> madbear: midnattsträning! :P
<David-A> i den ödsliga os-natten finns snart bara två typer av program kvar: "Blott en afton bor jag här" SVT2 om frikyrkosångaren Einar Ekberg, och "Kapprustning" TV10 om kalla kriget med gamla svartvita bilder. Båda intressantare än det låter och definitivt bättre än sport.
<maxjezy> David-A, streama lite istället!
<maxjezy> finns en intressant dokumentär om costa concordia på dreamfilm.se
<maxjezy> lite som titanic men med "riktigt fotomaterial"
<maxjezy> och inspelningar (ljud)
<David-A> maxjezy: "SKRÄCKkryssningen med Costa Concordia" låter som kvällstidningsrubrik :)
<maxjezy> jag gillar stora båtar som hamnar på slagsida!
<David-A> kommer till en "sign up" sida där de vill ha epost-adrs när jag klickar på filmen
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-09
<maxjezy> bara klicka close add and watch the shit
<maxjezy> och sen klicka igen på play typ
<maxjezy> behöver aldrig sign up på den sidan
<David-A> "play now" startar inte filmen utan tar mej till reg-sidan varje gång
<David-A> och en massa pop-under har jag fått, skit-sajt den där dreamfilm
<maxjezy> as-fet sajt
<maxjezy> jag får aldrig reklam
<maxjezy> använder chromium
<David-A> jag med (har inte aktiverat adblock i chromium)
<maxjezy> inte jag heller
<maxjezy> har kikat kanske 20 filmer utan problem
<maxjezy> adblock va ju asbra till chrome
<gecko> Godmorgon världen. +7 och spöregn. Livet leker
<gecko> Nä nu ska jag glo lite på TV
<Screedo> god morgon
<gecko> Otroligt. Det är något stort och gult som börjat lysa på jimlen.
<gecko> *himlen
<max__> någon vaken?
<maxjezy> någon som vill sätta morgonkaffet i halsen?
<maxjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/video/227604/8-8-21-23
<maxjezy> kolla från minut 4 och 40 sek
<maxjezy> kolla en minut framöver typ
<maxjezy> tills vädret
<miwa> maxjezy: vad skulle man sätta kaffet i halsen av? att metrologen i mittnytt pratar skånska?
<maxjezy> miwa, att reportern säger "en som varken väcker anstöt eller är någons bitch är vår metereolog"
<maxjezy> tycker du inte det var kul?
<gecko> En sak är säker. Flytblock är då inte billiga.
<gecko> Jag skulle nämligen vilja ha en brygga till min båt
<Haffe> Hur pass påkostad behöver den vara?
<Haffe> Det låter som något som skulle gå att lösa med fyra plasttunnor och några lastpallar.
<NeverW8> Hello
<_Trullo> finns fina plasttunnor på 200 liter som du kan använda
<_Trullo> finns även 1000 liters fyrkantiga.. men lite meckigare med dom
<NeverW8>  /msg nickserv register ckl120 angrypotti@gmail.com
<NeverW8> lol, well well
<arand> Dags och byta ;)
<NeverW8> Nja, det behövs inte arand
<sakjur> NeverW8: Det där var kanske inte så smart..
<_Trullo> hoho
<NeverW8> Hur registrerar man sig då?
<sakjur> sådär, fast utan mellanslag i början
<_Trullo> säkert samma lösen till massa konton oxo
<_Trullo> e inne på din facebook nu
<NeverW8> _Trullo:  Ahh det är mitt pw på facebook ;)
<sakjur> gör det i server-fönstret ist för i en kanal så riskerar det inte att läcka lita lätt ;)
<NeverW8> Gjorde det, men fick error output
<NeverW8> Sitter ju på jobbet så allt krånglar
<sakjur> vad stod det med precist?
<NeverW8> Va?
<sakjur> i error outputet
<NeverW8> "Can't use this command in this window"
<NeverW8> :P
<NeverW8> Men jag dummade mig
<NeverW8> det är fixat nu, så för dem som vill pröva det där lösenordet och mailet på några ställen har min tillåtelse :)
<sakjur> xD Du inser att det här kmr komma upp i loggar också, så det där lösenordet är ALDRIG säkert ;)
<NeverW8> sakjur:  Jag förstår :)
<sakjur> 21.3 sekunder på första försöket av forsränningen!
<NeverW8> sakjur:  Vadå 21.3 sekunder?
<sakjur> 18.9 nu!
<sakjur> http://google.com
<NeverW8> Jag använder inte lösenordet någon annanstans, så det är rätt lungt
<sakjur> NeverW8: Ah, vad bra! (18.7)
<sakjur> hehe 17.9 - jag blir bättre och bättre!
<NeverW8> Den email:en finns heller inget mer än några twitch.tv stream info om
<sakjur> också bra ^_^
<NeverW8> sakjur:  Söker du efter mig nu?
<sakjur> NeverW8: Nope.. läser en del nyhetsflöden
<sakjur> http://gizmodo.com/5933169/how-a-fake-crowdsourced-erotic-ebook-hit-the-top-5-of-itunes
<NeverW8> Vilket liv det vart förresten bara för det där x)
<sakjur> NeverW8: http://bash.org/?244321
<NeverW8> sakjur:  Hahahahahah
<NeverW8> Morgon skalle säger jag bara
<maxjezy> känns inte som om de spelar någon roll om någon hackar ens nick på freenode
<NeverW8> registrerade den under annat lösenord ändå maxjezy , det är bara min tröga morgon hjärna som gör sådär
<maxjezy> och bara en idiot använder samma lösen här som på andra siter.
<NeverW8> maxjezy: sant
 * maxjezy är en sån idiot
<maxjezy> men jag har inget att dölja
<maxjezy> om någon vill hacka mina facebooks osv skiter jag i
<maxjezy> mest den personen som förlorar på det
<NeverW8> Jag hatar fucking facebook, förstår inte ens varför jag använder det
<maxjezy> waste of time lixom, man har nog med sin egen facebook tycker jag.
<NeverW8> Well, I waste my time on computers, is that better?
<maxjezy> jo, jag med. speciellt efter att alla gamlingar skaffa facebook
<maxjezy> fattar inte varför dom ska joina internet efter att hållt sig borta 20 år
<maxjezy> helt plötsligt ska de börja gilla allt
<maxjezy> patetiskt.
<NeverW8> För att deras barn övertalar dem
<maxjezy> nej, det är inga-lill på kontoret som övertygat dem
<NeverW8> maxjezy:  x)
<maxjezy> som i sin tur blev övertygad av kent på p4 västernorrland
<maxjezy> sen får man vännerförfrågningar av alla konstiga gamla tjärringar på facebook
<maxjezy> som man inte vågar säga nej till, då de antagligen skulle ta det så hårt att de hamnar i klimakteriet flera månader förtidigt
<maxjezy> och tar man bort facebook så blir man säkert spanad av säpo
<sakjur> maxjezy: Ehm.. använd det inte?
<maxjezy> sakjur, once you go blaj blaj, there is no goodbye.
<maxjezy> nu måste man uppdatera allt
<maxjezy> idag har jag gjort flera fyndiga uppdateringar som jag hoppas att mina vänner ska gilla
<maxjezy> de är inte mina riktiga vänner utan mest mina släktingar och några galningar från mexico
<maxjezy> jag har inga riktiga vänner
<HeMan> http://make-all.se/ verkar intressant!
<HeMan> Morrn förresten!
<NeverW8> godmorgon HeMan
<NeverW8> maxjezy: Hur kommer det sig?
<maxjezy> NeverW8, alla mina föredetta vänner var skitstövlar
<maxjezy> så jag sa upp dem.
<maxjezy> HeMan, mycket intressant
<NeverW8> maxjezy: Jag förstår vad du menar, vart håller du till nu?
<maxjezy> NeverW8, hemma
<NeverW8> HeMan:  Vart och när är det där convetet?
<maxjezy> dessa hacker-events borde vara computer-free zones
<NeverW8> maxjezy: Vad gör du om dagarna? VIlka är du med då?
<maxjezy> blir lätt att alla sitter på irc, och inga meningsutbyten sker.
<Barre> Morrn HeMan, såg du min push? jag håller på att fylla en graph till "larmnivå" och sen kommer en post på hur det ser ut...
<maxjezy> NeverW8, min familj
<maxjezy> sambo och barn.
<NeverW8> maxjezy: Hur gammal är du?
<maxjezy> 28 år
<maxjezy> NeverW8, du då?
<NeverW8> 20
<NeverW8> jobbar du in maxjezy ?
<maxjezy> NeverW8, nej jag är sjuk
<maxjezy> lider av kroniskt illamående
<NeverW8> Jobbigt :/
<maxjezy> jo, det är inget att hurra över
<maxjezy> men det har gått 2 år nu och jag börjar bli van
<NeverW8> Vilken stad bor du i?
<maxjezy> el sundsvallo
<maxjezy> norrlands huvudstad
<NeverW8> Långt bort från allt enligt mig :P
<HeMan> Barre: såg din push men har inte hunnit kolla på den
<maxjezy> jo, thats how i like things
<maxjezy> undra vad man ska göra idag
<NeverW8> maxjezy:  Man blir galen av att sitta hemma hela dagarna, skulle rekomendera att du gör något, ett intresse eller någon hobby
<maxjezy> NeverW8, jag målar, sitter och gör 3d, ser film, leker osv
<maxjezy> har knappt tid över för att ta ett bad eller dusch
<NeverW8> Är det kul i två år?
<maxjezy> jorå
<maxjezy> man orkar inte gå iväg för långt hemmifrån
<NeverW8> Varför då?
<maxjezy> ifall man måste spy äre nice med toa tillgängligt
<maxjezy> idag är en sån dag då spyorna kommer med jämna mellanrum så jag går nog inte ens ut
<NeverW8> Jobbigt :/
<NeverW8> Hur botar man det då?
<maxjezy> sprit, droger, mediciner hjälper för stunden
<maxjezy> allt som ändrar i signalerna i hjärnan
<NeverW8> : /
<maxjezy> men läkarna vet inte hur man botar det permanent
<NeverW8> Jobbigt..
<maxjezy> dom nickar och säger, aha, aha.
<maxjezy> idag kanske mitt nya grafikkort och nätverkskort kommer på posten
<maxjezy> ska bli skoj, pimpa datorn lite
<NeverW8> Vilkem gpu? :D
<maxjezy> 210
<maxjezy> geforce
<maxjezy> visst borde det klara HD film?
<Barre> wow! HeMan, har du testat "external read-only device" feature i LVM2 (kernel 3.4 och högre?)
<maxjezy> kortet som sitter i nu är 128mb minne på
<maxjezy> och antagligen as-kasst
<HeMan> Barre: nej, vad gör den?
<HeMan> Barre: är det på lv, vg eller pv-nivå?
<Barre> HeMan: låt oss säga att du har en virtuell miljö med 100 virtuella debian maskiner, då kan du skapa en tunnt provisionerad logisk volym, en för varje virtuell debian, och peka på en gemensam "image" som external read only device. Alla skrivningar allokerar yta i thin-pool men läsningar som är på gemensamma blocken vidarebefodras till samma extarnar read only device
<HeMan> Barre: perfa!
<Barre> HeMan: lite svårt att förklara så här, men det blir väldigt colymeffektivt
<Barre> s/c/v/
<HeMan> Barre: tror jag förstod
<HeMan> Barre: känns som det jag saknat när jag lajjat med virtuella maskiner
<Barre> HeMan: precis...
<HeMan> Barre: man gör en template, snapshottar den och bootar nya maskiner med ett annat backing store
<HeMan> Barre: måste nog hålla bättre koll på dmsetup känner jag
<Barre> HeMan: typ
<maxjezy> kör någon av er ubuntu?
<maxjezy> när jag bootar ubuntu så får jag en sån där svart skärm med en jordglob nertill och stjärnor och det står debian
<christoffer> Använder någon här "gajim" för jabber?
<christoffer> När jag trycker på "x" för att stänga fönstret så försvinner gajim från UI...men körs i bakgrunden fortfarande.
<christoffer> Måste starta systemövervakaren och döda processen för att kunna få igång gajim igen
<christoffer> någon som har haft samma problem och någon lösning på detta?
<NeverW8> christoffer: Tror jag har något likande problem, men jag gjorde ett script. Så varje gång UI-jobbet slutar fungera(eller stängs ner) så kör den ps -A | grep (procces) && kill (procces)
<coffe> tjo
<M3th4n0l> Nån här som använt sig av Openmediavault som FreeNAS os ?
<NeverW8> Hej coobra
<NeverW8> oj
<NeverW8> Vart försvann coffe? :S
<christoffer> NeverW8, aha då förstår jag
<christoffer> borde nog skicka in buggrapport på det
<christoffer> ytterligare en sak på todo-lista
<realubot> God morgon.
<NeverW8> realubot: Morn
<epzil0n> hej någon som pillat med att försöka montera ett par nas partitioner?
<epzil0n> blir galen på detta, dom dyker upp i nautilus under network:/// eller browse network och när dom är monterade så finns dom även i ~/.gvfs
<epzil0n> så tänkte att jag ville ha dom där alla andra utdelningar ligger ~/shares via fstab men vad jag än testar så funkar det inte
<epzil0n> mongo, testade //192.168.0.9/media /home/tux/Shares/nas/media smbfs credentials=/home/tux/.smbcredentials 0   0 men då har jag inga skrivrättigheter och ingen äger den :/
<maxjezy> någon som vill ha ett Winfast px8400 GS TDH kort?
<maxjezy> 256MB 64bit DDR2
<_Trullo> jag har ett gigabyte gtx 580 till salu
<maxjezy> _Trullo, byta?
<maxjezy> du kan få en ritplatta och en samsung galaxy imellan
<coobra> _Trullo: ge mig
<_Trullo> behöver ingen ny telefon
<_Trullo> inte ritplatta heller :)
<maxjezy> den är begagnad så de är lugnt :)
<maxjezy> ingen som ska ha kortet?
<epzil0n> får ett bryt här snart, jag kan komma åt NASen via smbclient eller montera den via fstab (cifs) men då får jag inga skrivrättigheter :(
<epzil0n> jävla windows piss, skulle formaterat den i ext4 eller nått, ntfs suger pung
<epzil0n> men då hade jag inte kunnat använda nasen i windows :D
<epzil0n> de skumma är ju att så fort jag öppnar skiten i nautilus ja då har jag minsann fulla rättigheter :D
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Philip5> :D
<NeverW8> Sitter själv på jobbet och lyssnar på väldigt höga beats
<NeverW8> Roligt att man sitter i stadshuset och gör det, hoppas ingen blir arg : /
<NeverW8> Hur var det nu igen med kde Philip5 ?
<NeverW8> Verkar vara som om alla gillar det i denna channel :p
<HeMan> epzil0n: om det går bra att skriva från nautilus så är det nog inte det underliggande filsystemet som är problemet
<epzil0n> HeMan: näe, men du fattar ju att jag bli galen på detta
<HeMan> epzil0n: jag skulle gissa att det är dina optioner när du monterar cifs som ställer till det
<HeMan> epzil0n: vad kör du för nas som kör ntfs på disk förresten?
<epzil0n> hur tänker du?
<epzil0n> netgear readynas ultra2
<HeMan> epzil0n: känns som den kör något annat än windows och då antagligen något annat än ntfs på diskarna
<epzil0n> och cifs är ju på annars hade det ju inte gått alls, näe jag formaterade i ntfs när jag köpte den
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> fast cifs har inte något med ntfs att göra egentlige
<Dolan_Duck> Zup lil Gz and Hustulas?
<epzil0n> skriver man smb://192.168.0.9 i nautilus eller annan filhanterare så e det inga problem
<Dolan_Duck> Kvack!
<epzil0n> jag vet det men det används i nätverk med windows diskar
<epzil0n> och utan cifs påslaget i nasen så kan ju inte ens windows komma åt den
<_Trullo> om man pluggar in en ntfs disk i ubuntu så kan den läsa innehållet direkt va?
<Philip5> ja
<epzil0n> _Trullo: det borde den väl göra
<epzil0n> jag har monterat mina ntfs diskar via fstab och sedan delat ut den katalogen utan probs
<Dolan_Duck>  /msg nickserv register asdfgh1231 daniel_martensson13@hotmail.com
<Dolan_Duck> d
<antii> Oops
<Dolan_Duck> Det är lungt. Det är inte min epostaddress eller lösenord till epostaddressen
<NeverW8> Dolan_Duck:  Försöker du härma mig?
<NeverW8> Jag gjorde samma sak imorse
<NeverW8> haha
<Dolan_Duck> NeverW8: Igenom att faila? :)
<NeverW8> Dolan_Duck:  Japp
<Dolan_Duck> Ja, därför skrev jag så ^
<Dolan_Duck> ^^ fail det där med ^
<Philip5> Dolan_Duck: hur går det med ditt kompilerande? ;)
<NeverW8> Fast det var till en adress som bara står och ett lösenord som aldrig används
<Dolan_Duck> Philip5:  Åt helvete. Det är riktigt svårt att kompilera källkod ändå. Liksom den säger inte så mycket. Ibland så måste man ha världens största bibliotek :(
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<NeverW8> Dolans pls
<Philip5> Dolan_Duck: tyckte den såg rätt enkel ut ;)
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Dolan_Duck> Philip5: Alltså, jag skulle helst vilja lära mig kompilera källkod, men jag får alltid något error fel osv. Det tar också onödigt lång tid. Anledningen varför jag vill lära mig komplimera källkod är för att jag vill inte vara låst vid .deb
<Philip5> Dolan_Duck: den hade ju en del beroenden för att byggas som du skulle behövt installera först
<Philip5> med dem på plats så var väl inte just det programmet så svårt och bra att börja med kanske
<NeverW8> Dolan_Duck: Kör fedora ett tag, sen kanske arch. Då borde du lära dig ett o annat
<NeverW8> Sluta på slackware som mig :)
<Philip5> skulle man lära sig mer av fedora?
<Dolan_Duck> NeverW8: Men fedora använder ju sig av ett paketssystem, Även Aarch gör det.
<Dolan_Duck> NeverW8: Slackware verkar vara en bra dist för det finns ju alltid källkod till den. Men har inte slack ett packetsystem nu?
<Philip5> finns alltid källkod till ubuntu också
<Dolan_Duck> Philip5: Jo, ska testa installera Chromium och se ur det går :) Via källkod
<HeMan> äh, slackware är för n00bs, ska man köra något ska det vara buildroot! :)
<Dolan_Duck> Ibland så verkar gammal källkod inte fungera riktigt bra med nyare linux
<epzil0n> finns ju alltid readme eller install där allt stå, hur svårt kan det va
<Philip5> Dolan_Duck: går bra om man vet hur man väl ska göra. bygga om ubuntu-paketen på valfritt sett från källkoden
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: Läser alltid readme. Men igår när jag skulle installera ATI Radeon drivrutiner så skulle jag gå in i mappen på drivrutinerna och skriva ./autoconf.sh
<Dolan_Duck> Problemet är att det var ingen fil som hete ./autoconf.sh där i -_-
<epzil0n> ok, sen då?
<Dolan_Duck> Philip5: Vad skulle du rekommendera. Kompeliera kod eller installera via paket?
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: Jag gav upp
<epzil0n> säker på att den inte var gömd då
<Philip5> Dolan_Duck: installera paket
<Dolan_Duck> Philip5: Varför inte källkod då?
<epzil0n> .autoconf.sh = dold
<Philip5> för att vinsterna är oftast små och bara mer strul
<Dolan_Duck> epzil0n: Men det borde den säga då. Blir så förbannat arg på folk som slarvar med README.
<Philip5> däremot så vill jag anpassa paket ibland
<Philip5> eller få nyare versioner
<epzil0n> men du var ju nöjd igår, vad e det som inte funkar idag då Dolan_Duck?
<HeMan> inser att det var ett tag sedan jag faktiskt byggde en distro med buildroot
<HeMan> kanske dax snart
<epzil0n> så hur kan man annars göra om man nu vill automontera en NAS (ntfs) via fstab i hemkatalogen, några förslag?
<epzil0n> ser detta rätt ut någon som har koll? //192.168.0.9/media /home/tux/Shares/nas/media cifs user=user,pass=pass 0 0
<epzil0n> hahaha, kör man detta i terminalen mount.cifs //192.168.0.9/media  /home/tux/Shares/nas/media -o user=user,pass=pass så funkar det inte men i fstab gick det bra fast utan skrivrättigheter :D
<stirnerit> Första samtalen på nya jobbet idag *fett nervöst*
<epzil0n> stirnerit: ta lite valium ;D
<stirnerit> lol
<stirnerit> skön arbetsgivare iaf. kör enligt filosofin gör vad fan ni vill med datorn så länge det inte är olagligt eller påverkar jobbet =)
<Barre> epzil0n: kan det kanske vara så att i fstab är det root som monterar och eftersom det är root som monterar så får du normalt inte skriva som vanlig användare?
<Barre> epzil0n: prova med user=user,pass=pass,uid=din_användares_userid,gid=din_användares_gruppid
<NeverW8> stirnerit: Jag fick nyss sitta och lära ut till nyanställda hur dem ska göra. Roligt faktist
<Barre> epzil0n: så user och pass är alltså användarnamn och lösenord på NAS:en. uid och gid är din linuxanvändares lokala idnummer
<epzil0n> Barre: men jag har ju monterat NTFS diskar via fstab in i min hemkatalog UUID=9ED4066AD40644CD /home/tux/Shares/media              ntfs    defaults        0       0 så borde ju det inte heller funka
<Barre> epzil0n: sen är det alltid bra att lägga till _netdev som option också, det betryder att fstab väntar till nätverket är klart innan den provar att montera cifsharet....
<epzil0n> Barre: men ska testa det med uid osv ;)
<epzil0n> Barre: vadå bara _netdev i samma rad?
<epzil0n> tvättstugan nu, urk :/
<Barre> //192.168.0.9/media /home/tux/Shares/nas/media cifs user=user,pass=pass,uid=1000,gid=1000,_netdev  0  0
<Barre> epzil0n: ^
<epzil0n> ska kolla det sen, tack för ditt engagemang Barre :)
<epzil0n> bbl
<Barre> förutsatt att 1000 är din lokala användares uid d.v.s. =)
<epzil0n> jepp
 * Barre har inte hållt på med cifs på lääääänge.... :/
<epzil0n> vad e netgruppen för nått förresten, jag e inte med i den?
<epzil0n> netdev*
<Barre> jag förutätter att du delat ut ditt cifs-share med skrivrättigheter....
 * epzil0n går motvilligt ner till tvättstugan..
<Philip5> Barre: är inte du nätverksguru på ditt jobb också? har det fått någon påverkan vad du märkt med att ms chap2 protokollet nu anses osäkert? http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/07/broken-microsoft-sheme-exposes-traffic/
<Barre> Philip5: jag och nät har ungefär lika mycket med varandra att göra som "fiskar och cyklar".  jag läste om ms chap förra veckan... scary...
<Berxwedan> kena
<Philip5> ja men jag kan inte rå för att fnissa lite när det är något som kommer från MS som skjuts i sank
<Philip5> men scary är det för det är nog många som kör det utan att veta
<Philip5> Barre: HeMan kanske är mer i nätverksbåten?
<Philip5> och yeager
<Barre> mmm
<Philip5> och coffe kanske
<Philip5> coffe och de har väl en massa tunnlar hit och dit
<Barre> Philip5: glöm inte http://digitaloffense.net/tools/debian-openssl/    kasta inte spjut i radhus ;)
<Philip5> de måste ju får lite reality check och verkligen bena ut vad de kör
<Berxwedan> tjena Philip5. allt väl?
<Berxwedan> Barre: :) märker att du börjar skriva om kernel 3.2 :P.
<Philip5> nä men det är ju inte lika kul när det drabbar oss-grejer
<Philip5> Berxwedan: bara bra... vi snackar bara lite om effekterna av att ms chap2 nu anses osäkert
<Barre> Berxwedan: mmm.. jag har fått igång min backup-server på 3.2... och blev genast sugen på att uppgradera den till 3.4+
<Berxwedan> Philip5: vad är ms chap2?
<Philip5> Berxwedan: btw, så tog jag mig tiden att uppdatera till kde 4.9.0 idag
<Berxwedan> Barre: :P oj du verkar vara hungrig efter lång till med 2.6.* kärnan
<Berxwedan> Philip5: körde du som jag påpekade neon ppa?
<Philip5> Berxwedan: ett protokoll för autorisering för säkerhetsprotokoll: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS-CHAP
<Barre> Berxwedan: hehe... det är bara det att det händer så mycket med device-mappern och btrfs
<Philip5> Berxwedan: nej jag kör kubuntu-teamets ppa
<Berxwedan> Philip5: okej. har du hunnit märka av något? hel del förbättringar har skett med okular. vilket är nice.
<Philip5> använder inte ofta okular
<Berxwedan> Barre: jepp. mycket sker med btrfs men jag tror personligen det lär bli default efter kernel 3.7.*
<Philip5> kör med adobes för jag använder en del pdf formulär som inte funkar fullt ut i andra
<Berxwedan> Philip5: förrädare :P
<Philip5> måste ju tyvärr
<Barre> Berxwedan: så snart?.. ja, beror väl på dist (sneglar lite åt debian som kör ext2 som default på /boot)
<Berxwedan> Philip5: nee. du kan hjälpa okular klara av det :P.
<Berxwedan> Barre: :) det är vad jag tror. verkar som fedora ej kommer använda btrfs som standard för 18, så jag tror 19 lär göra det.
<Barre> Berxwedan: spännade (men samtidigt lite läskigt)
<Berxwedan> Philip5: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1NjY vad tycker du om denna nyhet?
<epzil0n> fan vad det suger att tvätta :/
<Berxwedan> Barre: fedora brukar vara först ute och andra distar väntar någon utgåva innan de hoppar på
<Philip5> Berxwedan: tror det är svårare när man använder pdfer med forumlär som man inte får sprida så man kan visa exempel på vart det kraschar eller inte funkar
<epzil0n> så vad är netdev gruppen förnågot?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: jaja adobe fanboy :P.. skämtar.. hittills har jag klarat mig bra med okular
<epzil0n> den behöver man väl inte vara del av för att montera nätverksdiskar?
<epzil0n> fast jag kanske borde ingå där ändå?
<Berxwedan> Barre: personligen tycker jag att det ej bör ta alldeles för lång tid med btrfs som standard, ej bra för utvecklingen. beprövade och stabila ext4 finns ju alltid tillhands.
<Philip5> Berxwedan: att nokia skulle sälja det var kanske inte helt otippat nu när det går så dåligt för dem men jag har ingen koll på vilka Digia är. visar sig om vi får en qt-fork eller nått istället annars
<Berxwedan> Barre: vad med brtfs tycker du är bäst eller mest ser framemot?
<HeMan> Barre: 3.5 is tha shit! Kör den redan på min server!
<Berxwedan> Philip5: spännande tid framför oss
<Berxwedan> HeMan: välkommen till kernel 3.5 gänget
<Berxwedan> :P men jag fuskar jag har också kernel 3.2, 3.3 och 3.4 också :P.
<HeMan> Berxwedan: tackar! den följde snyggt och fint med quantal
<Berxwedan> HeMan: kör du quantal redan?
<HeMan> Berxwedan: har kört det i några månader
<Berxwedan> HeMan: coolt. på desktop eller server?
<HeMan> Berxwedan: var tvungen att stänga av cgroups och lxc för något tag sedan, kraschade bara
<HeMan> Berxwedan: på virtualiserings-servern
<HeMan> Berxwedan: på min virtuella maskin är det fortfarande 12.04
<Berxwedan> HeMan: okej. fungerar det fint för dig?
<HeMan> Berxwedan: jo sedan i går ungefär... :-/
<Berxwedan> :) okej nice.
<Philip5> Berxwedan: har du börjat köra kde 4.9 också eller?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: nee. jag kör med 4.8.4 men snart lär väl 4.8.5 dimpa in
<Philip5> kom en update till kde 4.8.5 och då tänkte jag att det var lika bra att köra till 4.9 istället när man ändå höll på
<Berxwedan> Philip5: jag har testat lite olika distar på usb. bara för se vad olika kde distar och även gnome distar erbjuda. jämfört med mageia.
<Berxwedan> enda disten som är vettig nog att kanske ersätta mageia om det nu någon ggr skulle bli aktuellt var opensuse
<Berxwedan> :) en del distar lirade ingen vidare med usb oavsett om jag körde dd eller unetbootin
<Philip5> suse har alltid haft små skillnader med vart de har confar och verktyg som irriterat mig när jag testat
<Berxwedan> yast är grym, önskar mageia kontroll central (mcc) hade någon möjlighet likt yast konfa olika kernel inställning via gui
<HeMan> suse - en annorlunda tysk!
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> var väl Siemens slogan om jag inte missminner mig
<Berxwedan> Philip5: jag tycker suse har vettig struktur, men yast kanske är lite för invecklad. kan göras lite mer idiotsäker,men jag tror för många är det en grym verktyg.
<Berxwedan> Philip5: när man jämför med kubuntu så märker man saker är väl genomtänkt
<Berxwedan> kubuntu lär nog mogna med tiden
<epzil0n> förresten någon av er kanske vet vilket typsnitt dom kör med här? http://htop.sourceforge.net/ har testat terminus men det skiljer på 3 så inte riktigt samma
<Philip5> men dessutom så har de confar och sånt liggandes på lite andra ställen under /etc och /var så man måste leta efter dem
<Berxwedan> då lär olika komponenter bli stabila och en del barnsjukdomar förgångna
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: ubuntus typsnitt är faktiskt fina.
<Berxwedan> Philip5: jepp märkte att saker och ting är lite annorlunda strukturerade. jag körde faktiskt deras developer 12.2 tror jag det är på stickan. för se vad som komma skall.
<Berxwedan> helt okej
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: jo men sedan jag började med tmux och har typ 4-5 panes öppna så passar inte sådana typsnitt, annars håller jag med ;)
<epzil0n> Barre: woho, det funka :))
<Berxwedan> Philip5: för en kde nörd som dig finns det faktiskt mycket gott. 1 av bonusen jämfört med mageia är deras community repo som ger möjlighet köra allra senaste paketen, kanske ej lika beprövad, men bra komplement.
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: sluta med nörderiet :P
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: Que?
<epzil0n> jag trodde detta var en nördkanal :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: tmux är väl någon nördig fönsterhanterare :P?
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: :) delvis är det nog nördkanal.
<epzil0n> fast jag e ju klar nu (förutom typsnittet) så visst kan vi tjöta om nått annat :P
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: jaha, jo det har du ju rätt i men jag gillart :)
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: :) okej. jag tror realubot brottades med tmux tror jag.
<Berxwedan> jag kör kde
<epzil0n> körde byobu innan, men tmus e bättre för tillfället eller tills jag ledsnat :D
<Berxwedan> :) det är grejer det
<epzil0n> nja beror på, inte i min netbook men säkert på denna ;)
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: kör du också kde?
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: jag fick göra om alla skumma keybinds i tmux till screen liknande sen rockar det ;)
<Berxwedan> !kde rules
<ubot2> Factoid 'kde rules' not found
<Barre> epzil0n: härligt..
<epzil0n> nope, gnome shell nu i ubuntu utan unity
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: jaja tmux och grejer. :P heja kde!
 * Barre <3 tmux
<epzil0n> Barre: så du e nätverkstekniker eller dylikt?
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: unity är faktiskt inte pjåkig.
 * epzil0n håller med Barre :)
<Berxwedan> :) ni kör tmux för impa på brudarna?
<epzil0n> jag hatar inte unity men föredrar annat
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: det kan du fethaja :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: unity är bra, men jag föredrar kde.
<Barre> epzil0n: nejnejnejnej... jag jobbar med storage... storage ftw!  Jag håller mig borta från pereferiutrustning och optioner som exempelvis nätverk, servrar, applikationer och bara jobbar med sånt som verkligen betyder något.. d.v.s DATALAGRING ;P
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: misstänkte det :P.
<Berxwedan> Barre: haha nörd.
<epzil0n> Barre: lol
<epzil0n> fast jag e ju en gubbe och har en kärring så inga brudar blir impade av mig längre och sambon e så lagom intresserad av data :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: Philip5 kör kde och han har fru, barn, husvagn och volvo. så kde fungerar bra för :P de som använder.
<epzil0n> hahaha
<epzil0n> man ska ha husvagn.. :P
<Barre> epzil0n: sambo, hus, husdjur och två barn..  hindrade inte mig från att bygga data i källaren :P
<epzil0n> säker en 740 också :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: :) jepp. det är Philip5 gömställe när frugan letar efter honom.
<epzil0n> ahh den e fin :D
<epzil0n> Barre: jag har bara ett "dataskåp" :(
 * Berxwedan vet inte ens om Philip5 är gift eller singel :P. men jag utgår ifrån att han är gubbe.
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: hehe, när blir man gubbe då?
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: så din sambo är också datanörd?
<Barre> Philip5 har väldigt kalla händer.. that's a fact!
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: nope, men sitter hela dagarna vid en terminal, löneadmin m.m
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: +40 :P
<epzil0n> fast hon e jävligt tacksam så fort de e nått och jag fixar det ;)
<epzil0n> <--------- 45 snatr :'(
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: sitter framför 1 terminal och är ej nörd? avisst :P vi säger så.
<Barre> 40 är det nya 18
<Berxwedan> Barre: haha du råkar vara +40 :P
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: :D
<epzil0n> Barre: hehe, eller huur :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: då har du ena foten i graven mao
<epzil0n> keften ;D
<Berxwedan> :P
<Barre> Berxwedan: jo... säger själv att jag är 28 + moms....
<Markk> 53 år?
<Markk> Och IRCar
<Markk> Ballt
<epzil0n> hela mitt liv har varit en ändå jävla uppförsbacke, men nu går det utför :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: har du några knattar ihop med sambon eller kör ni med husdjur som ersättning? :P
<HeMan> Barre: visst känns det bra att inte längre närma sig 40?
<Berxwedan> Barre: :) okej. är momsen hög?
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: inga barn, hade hund men hon fick somna in :'(
<Barre> Berxwedan: momssattsen är hemlig
<Barre> HeMan: nej :/
<epzil0n> jävla tumör som tog henne, blev 12 1/2
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: beklagar. funderat på skaffa ny hund?
<Markk> Barnet eller hunden?
<epzil0n> världens bästa <3
<epzil0n> lol, hunden doh! :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: du råkar inte vara fdsvensson? tror hans hund också gick bort nyligen.
<epzil0n> nope, jag e finne
<epzil0n> fast född i svedala
<Berxwedan> Barre: :P okej. så brukar gentleman som inte vill avslöja åldern
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: coolt. vi verkar ha en del finskar här. har du bekantat dig med vår hedersfinne maxjezy?
<epzil0n> har man väl passerat 40 så e man 40+ därefter punkt! :)
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: nope missat den hedersfinnen
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: då har du inte missat mycket :P
<epzil0n> :D
<HeMan> fast Barre har inte passerat 40 om jag inte missminner mig
<epzil0n> jag kallar dom inte finnar, här heter dom medborgare.. dom man klämmer alltså :D
<Barre> HeMan: nu är du snäll igen.... (fast det har jag)...
<Berxwedan> HeMan: jag tror Barre har passerat 50 år, men han vill gärna vara ungtupp :P.
<HeMan> Barre: är du inte mitt på 40?
<HeMan> Barre: dvs att du fyllde 40 i början av året?
<epzil0n> 20+moms var det väl!?
<Barre> HeMan: maj
<Berxwedan> undrar vad medelåldern i vår kanal skulle vara?
<Berxwedan> vad tror ni? 35 år?
<epzil0n> 28
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: oj 28 år, tror äldre. inte många som är under 30 år här tror jag.
<Markk> heh
<Markk> Det tror jag.
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: ok, men jag tycker jag mest pratat med yngre eller ja trodde väl det
<epzil0n> inte så att åldern kommer på tal alltför ofta
<Berxwedan> Markk: :) vi får nog köra handuppräkning om man är över/under 30 år.
<Markk> Jag är inte över 30.
<Markk> Inget illa ment mot er som är det.
<Berxwedan> Markk: skönt. då är vi åtminstone 2 här.
<Berxwedan> sedan har vi nog realubot
<Berxwedan> resten är nog fossiler :P
<Markk> Men när jag är 30 så ska jag nog ha slutat IRCa och bara sitta och bossa över mina slavar i min lite dyrare kostym än den jag har idag.
<epzil0n> Markk: none taken ;)
<HeMan> jag är inte heller över 30, är 0x28! :)
<Berxwedan> Markk: ska du ha fru, barn, hund och volvo då?
<Markk> Berxwedan: nej tack.
 * epzil0n drömmer sig bort till sin gröna ungdom :P
<Markk> Jag vill inte ha barn
<rical> :)
<Berxwedan> HeMan: haha. skönt. då kommer nog dina päron med överraskning idag. Markk föddes idag :P.
<epzil0n> Markk: det har jag heller aldrig velat och titta bara hur mycket tid jag har för datariet :D
<Markk> Precis
<epzil0n> :)
<Markk> Men jag är förvisso förlovad.
<epzil0n> Markk: då e du körd :D
<Berxwedan> Markk: okej. bra det. då kan jag ha 3-4 utan ha skuldkänslor för överbefolka jorden :P.
<HeMan> Berxwedan: skulle mina päron komma förbi idag skulle jag bli överraskad, ingen av dom lever...
<Markk> Men efter att vi hade fästmöns syster på besök med hennes (ursäkta uttrycket) ungjävel så sade vi att vi ska vänta många år till.
<Markk> Berxwedan: Gärna för mig.
<Berxwedan> HeMan: aj. sorry. må dom vila i frid.
<epzil0n> det börjar med ringen, sen kommer ungarna, volvon, villan och inte att förglömma hurvagnen
<Markk> Sålänge du inte står i vägen för mig i rulltrappan, eller att du ska gå ivägen med barnvagnen bara.
<Markk> :)
<Berxwedan> Markk: jaha ni vill vänta, men ungar kommer ändå? :)
<Markk> SÃ¥ blir jag glad.
<Markk> Hon säger det.
<Markk> Men jag vill inte.
<Markk> Aldrig.
<epzil0n> Markk: du har inte en chans, lika bra och inse :D
 * Berxwedan vill kunna ha tillräckligt många knattar för ta över svenska herr-landslaget i fotboll, kan ju knappast vara sämre nuvarande :P.
<Markk> Klart jag har.
<epzil0n> dom sitter bokstavligen på makten :P
<epzil0n> hehe
<Markk> Vilka då?
<Berxwedan> Markk: :P säg aldrig, aldrig. du kanske :P får tvillingar.
<Markk> Moderaterna?
<Markk> Bra parti.
<Berxwedan> Markk: tror epzil0n syftade på kvinnor.
<Markk> Berxwedan: Nej :P Jag skyddar :P mig tillräckligt bra :P så att jag slipper :P obehagliga överraskningar :P
<epzil0n> men det lär ju inte bli lätt om hon vill och du inte, dessutom e ni ju inte gifta och vill hon ha barn tillräckligt mycket då skaffar hon bara en annan "sådana" e dom.. lyssna på en gammal vis man :D
<Markk> Berxwedan: jaha
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: precis :)
<Markk> epzil0n: Haha, jag säger nej.
<epzil0n> ^^
<Berxwedan> Markk: jaja vi säger så. lycka till med skyddandet efter några pilsner. :P
<Markk> epzil0n: Vill hon ha så vägrar jag sex och fortsätter hon så gör jag hellre slut.
<Markk> Jag är så seriös med att inte vilja ha barn.
<Markk> Berxwedan: Jag dricker inte för att bli full.
<Markk> Tycker inte om det.
<Berxwedan> Markk: oj. vad är orsaken?
<Markk> Full eller barn?
<epzil0n> Markk: har du sagt det till henne då?
<Markk> epzil0n: ja
<epzil0n> ok
<Markk> Hon är fullt medveten om det.
<Berxwedan> Markk: bra att du ej dricker för bli full. normalt brukar folk i norr dricka för just bli full. helst så full att man kan knappt stå upp. ju fullare, ju bättre :P.
<Markk> Just nu gnäller hon bara om att hon vill ha en katt.
<Berxwedan> Markk: barn.
<Markk> Berxwedan: Jaha, jag gillar inte att bli full.
<epzil0n> Markk: fast hon tror säkert att hon kommer få dig på andra tankar, tro mig ;)
<Markk> Berxwedan: För att jag ärligt talat avskyr barn.
<epzil0n> Markk: katt e väl lugnt
<Markk> Berxwedan: Även föräldrar som inte kan ta hand om sina barn på offentliga platser.
<Markk> Och ännu värre: Skrikande barn.
<Berxwedan> Markk: oj. starka ord. du var ju också en ggr tiden en unge. eller föddes du med horn? :P
<epzil0n> värre med hund, man blir låst på ett helt annat sätt
<Markk> ja, jag var ju det.
<Markk> Men jag skrek aldrig.
<Markk> Var lugn och höll käft.
<epzil0n> hehe
<Berxwedan> Markk: hur vet du det? minns du när du var så pass liten?
<Markk> epzil0n: Jag är lite lätt allergisk mot katthår.
<Markk> Berxwedan: Fått berättat. :P
<Markk> Min syster skrek som f-n när hon var lite.
<Markk> liten*
<Berxwedan> Markk: dom säger nog det för vara snäll,
<Markk> Och var extremt stubborn.
<Markk> Varför skulle dom bara säga det om mig och inte min syster?
<epzil0n> Markk: ja då funkar det väl inte, vissa raser ska vara bättre säger dom, men vad jag vet så e det kvalstret man e allergisk mot och inte katthår
<Berxwedan> Markk: själv var man nog satan i gatan fram till mellanstadiet. :P
<Markk> epzil0n: Okej
<Berxwedan> Markk: för din syster tål sanningen :P. skämtar.
<Markk> epzil0n: Grejen är att jag har växt upp med katter och jag älskar katter, men jag är så trött på att ha katthår överallt.
<Berxwedan> att inte vilja ha barn för att dom är just barn låter ju lite :P klent
<epzil0n> Markk: aha, su nu e du "allergisk" :D
<Markk> epzil0n: Och har precis flyttat ifrån katt (elle ja, 3 månader nu kanske) och vill kunna få njuta av att inte ha det.
<Markk> epzil0n: Jag har alltid varit det antagligen.
<Markk> epzil0n: Men har inte fattat vad det har varit.
<Markk> Berxwedan: Alltså
<Markk> Berxwedan: Det är så illa att jag har lust att slå ihjäl ungjävlar som skriker på allmän plats, tycker du att jag vore en lämplig far?
<epzil0n> Markk: så kan de va, hade hösnuva och fan vet allt i tonåren men det bara försvann som en avlöning
<Berxwedan> Markk: :P har du funderat på adoptera vuxna barn? :) jag skulle ej säga nej till julklappsföräldrar om ni betalar bra :P.
<Markk> epzil0n: Skönt
<epzil0n> mhm
<Markk> Berxwedan: Ja, adoptera någon unge vid 8-9års åldern hade varit okej.
<Markk> Få ungen att börja lyssna på bra musik, lära hen saker, slippa byta blöjor osv.
<Markk> Hade varit najs.
<epzil0n> Markk: typ när dom är rumsrena :D
<Berxwedan> Markk: :=) okej. då har vi löst det. du adopterar unge som inte skriker och som helst kan gå på toa själv. nice.
<Markk> Precis
<Berxwedan> Markk: bra musik? :P
<Markk> Berxwedan: Mm
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: laga mat och diska tycker jag dom gott kan kunna också :P
<Markk> Berxwedan: Det är ett bra minne jag har av min fd. plastfar.
<Markk> Han lärde mig bra musik och hur det är att växa upp.
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: känns som Markk är mer ute efter slippa uppleva :P "tuffa" stunderna i början av föräldrarskap, dock är man ju förälder 24/7 livet ut har jag fått höra.
<Markk> ja
<Markk> Också lite drygt. :P
<epzil0n> ja det räcker att vara gudfar kan jag meddela ;)
<Markk> Men så länge jag känner såhär om ungar så tycker jag inte att jag är en passande förälder.
 * Berxwedan kommer skicka sina ungar till kurdiska bergen. om de har rätt virke så ska dom som barn kunna jaga farbror Philip5 :P.
<epzil0n> har ni inget sådant där "hacker typsnitt" för min terminal då?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :) dom kommer självklart köra KDE. kanske blir KDE 5.7 typ :P.
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: nee. sorry. jag är som sagt kde-användare. vi är nöjda med 1 snyggt DE. :P
<epzil0n> man ska lätt klara av 8h stirrandes på terminalen, hm progammeringstypsnitt kanske :P
<nighter> varför pratar alla om tmux när du har screen? same shit differnet name förstår inte vad som är så bra med tmux.
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: fast du har väl en terminal där med?
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: jepp.
<epzil0n> nighter: därför att tmux äger screen
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: jag använder terminalen väldigt sällan. senaste perioden har det varit för skapa liveusb :P.
<epzil0n> dessutom är tmux imple,menterat i byobu nu, grymt ju :)
<nighter> ser fan ingen skillnad den gör ju samma sak
<nighter> bara man ska köra ctrl + v
<epzil0n> nighter: på screen och tmux?
<nighter> ctrl +b
<nighter> even
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: om man har kdes systeminställningar plus drakes-kontroll central
<Berxwedan> så behöver man inte terminalen i någon större utsträckning
<Berxwedan> :P
<epzil0n> nighter: nah, kör med egna bindings istället så min tmux funkar med samma som screen fast lite till typ skapa panes/windows lättare ;)
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: ok, jag har mer gått åt terminalhållet så att säga.. klarar mig inte utan den längre så därför ska den också vara behaglig att jobba i ;)
<epzil0n> Terminus funkar helt klart, men det retar mig att jag inte hittar vad dom kör med här http://htop.sourceforge.net/ det hade varit perfekt.. tror jag
<epzil0n> cmus, tmux och vanlig mus det e grejer det grabbar :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: förstår. egentligen är inget mer kraftfullt än just terminalen.
<Berxwedan> dessutom snabbare arbeta i
<Berxwedan> även om jag behärskar diverse kommandon bra, gillar jag att det också ska finnas vettiga GUI för diverse kommando trixande.
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: precis och ska man verkligen lära sig Linux så e det lika bra att lära sig tycker jag
<epzil0n> Berxwedan: jag uppskattar ett snyggt GUI och gör oftast enklare saker i Krusader eller någon annan schysst filhaterare
<epzil0n> n*
<epzil0n> körde ArchBang i mer än ett år på netbooken så fastnade för PCManFM en liten trevlig historia :)
<epzil0n> men nu när jag äntligen fick igång mitt pci ljudkort i fedora först och nu i ubuntu på den stationära så finns det ju ingen anledning att köra slimmade OS, lika bra och köra ett snyggt DE tycker jag när det ändå finns resurser ;)
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: pcmanfm är skön, men är ingen match jämfört med dolphin.
<Berxwedan> dock som lättviktad filhanterare är pcmanfm skön
<epzil0n> KDE default va?
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: jepp.
<epzil0n> ok, jo den gillade jag.. fast länge sen jag testade kde
<epzil0n> kanske dags igen, borde ju funka lika lätt att få ljud där tycker jag?
 * X-Sleepy-X arbetar
<epzil0n> i ubuntu/fedora var jag först tvungen att öppna alsamixern, välja kortet och sen ställa in pulsaudio eller vad dom nu kör
<X-Sleepy-X> med ett problem
<epzil0n> det har aldrig funkat innan, så grymt nöjd nu.. slipper ju windows :)
<epzil0n> någon som använder cmus?
<epzil0n> fattar inte varför den helt plötslig bara spelar en låt åt gången?
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: menar du få igång ljudet i kde?
<Berxwedan> bör ju inte vara problem få igång
<Berxwedan> eller missförstod jag dig?
<realubot> :)
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: krusader är ju kde filhanterare, tycker att dolphin är i många avseenden likvärdig.
<Berxwedan> om du gillar kunna dela filhanteraren för enkelt kunna skicka filer från 1 plats till en annan
<Berxwedan> dvs dela den
<Al_Bundy> Är det någon här som kör Unity 3D eller Gnome 3?
<Berxwedan> dodel nya skepnad :)?
<Berxwedan> eller ibm?
<Al_Bundy> Berxwedan: Ja, det kan vi säga :) Al Bundy
<Berxwedan> någon av de 3 musketörerna
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: tror nog det finns någon som kör gnome 3 och även unity 3d
<Al_Bundy> Al Bundy är ingen musketör. Han är en sann American Hero!
<Al_Bundy> Har ibm mycket problem med sitt ubuntu eller?
<Al_Bundy> Berxwedan: Många säger att ubuntu är rätt ostabilt med nya Unity
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: ingen aning. jag kör inte unity.
<Al_Bundy> Körde Debian ett tag och det var så stabilt tråkigt. Allt var gammalt och det fanns inga paket som var t.ex icke-opensource.
<Al_Bundy> Berxwedan: Du kör?
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: bullshit. det finns gott om non-free för debian.
<Berxwedan> bara lägg upp repo för det.
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: :) du vet vad jag kör
<Al_Bundy> Att köra Debian 6 var som att köra ubuntu 8.04
<Al_Bundy> Berxwedan: Har frågat så många men jag gissar på det där rpm systemet.
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: stämmer
<Al_Bundy> Någon skillnad mellan ubuntu om man bortser från utseendet och paketsystemet?
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Är det du som har döddat dodel?
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Jag hade blivit imponerad av dig om du hade varit ens hälften så cool som Al BUndy.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Ja. Det här är dodel. Varför är alla så nyfiken? Är jag någon Gud eller något? :)
<Al_Bundy> Al Bundy är en Gud iallafall
<realubot> Al Bund är så nära en modern Jesus man bara kan komma ...
<realubot> *Bundy
<Al_Bundy> Älskar hans klubb också. No'Mam
<realubot> :)
<Al_Bundy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBLSL-TPzVE
<simonVindahl> hejsan! det är så att jag har en laptop här, som inte har någon hårddisk. Undrar nu om man kan få igång den på något sätt (så den funkar/gå ut på internet m.m) utan att behöva hårddisken. Te.x använda usb/skiva m.m! Help me! xD
<Berxwedan> simonVindahl: ja, om du installerar ubuntu på usb så kan du ju använda.
<simonVindahl> oki tack :)
<Berxwedan> dock kanske du behöver göra det via en fungerande burk först
<Berxwedan> sedan bara plugga in usb
<simonVindahl> det har jag så :)
<Berxwedan> simonVindahl: har du ubuntu redan på cd kan du ju prova.
<nighter> kör en livecd
<nighter> av något os.
<realubot> simonVindahl: Det bästa är om du väljer persistent USB så har du möjlighet att installera program m.m. på systemet efteråt också.
<realubot> Utöver basprogrammen.
<realubot> Spara dokument m.m.
<realubot> simonVindahl: Alltså. Persistent är ett alt. som brukar finnas när du skapar ett bootbart USB-minne.
<Berxwedan> hmm rätt så intressant utveckling för mageia om man tar hänsyn till distrowatch uppgifter (ju, jag vet man ska ta distrowatch uppgifter med stor nypa salt).
<Berxwedan> 6 senaste månader  på 3 plats, 3 senaste månader på 2 plats, 30 senaste dagarna på 2 plats och 7 senaste dagarna på första plats.
<Al_Bundy> Jag har en hårddisk som inte har något filsystem. Hur räddar jag den?
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: :) hur lyckades du med det?
<Berxwedan> dvs hårddisk utan filsystem
<Berxwedan> :P
<Al_Bundy> Berxwedan: Det är inte min
<Al_Bundy> Jag tog den från en annans dator.
<Berxwedan> Philip5: har du läst kommentarerna om digia på phoronix forumet
<Berxwedan> en del verkar vara glada
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: har du sparade filer på den hårddisken utan filsystem?
<Al_Bundy> Berxwedan: Japp.
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: hur är det möjligt?
<Al_Bundy> Fråga inte mej, men har du hört talas som kasserade hårdiskar? Dom brukar vara vanliga i polisfilmer ;)
<Al_Bundy> Jag har lagt ett NTFS system nu via mk2fs
<Berxwedan> :) ingen aning. jag har inte koll på sådant. dock känns det ju konstigt men men
 * Barre förstår inte behovet av ntfs
<Berxwedan> Barre: :) låt Al_Bundy va, han har skojiga problem.
<Al_Bundy> Barre: NTFS är ett OK system om man kör windows. Finns ju olika versioner av det
<Berxwedan> skulle inte microsoft för win8 köra ny filsystem?
<Barre> ok.. jag förtydligar: jag förstår inte behovet av ntfs eller windows
<Berxwedan> Barre: :) jag förstår inte behovat av ntfs format under linux... men men Al_Bundy :P är ändå rolig
<Al_Bundy> Berxwedan: Aja, disken gick inte rädda så jag tömde den och fixade nytt system. :)
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Vad jobbar du med?
<Al_Bundy> Måste säga att det gick jävligt fort att tömma den. Den är ju på 160gb
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Jag studerar. Men om du undrar vad jag gör exakt just nu så fixade jag ordning en hårddisk.
<Al_Bundy> Har även testat montera den via /etc/fstab och det fungerade kanon. Nu är disken som nyskick.
<Berxwedan> Barre: har du någon koll hur långt btrfs har kommit med snapshoot funktionen?
<HeMan> Berxwedan: snapshot funkar väldigt bra i btrfs
<HeMan> Berxwedan: jag har dock inte testat med read-only-snapshots
<Berxwedan> HeMan: okej. tack för infot. för det är ju 1 av de större funktionerna som skiljer den från nuvarande ext4
<Berxwedan> i alla fall enligt mig :)
<HeMan> Berxwedan: jag kör ett btrfs som är stripeat över tre diskar utan att blanda in md eller lvm
<HeMan> Berxwedan: medans metadatat är speglat över diskarna
<HeMan> Berxwedan: och gör ett snapshot per timme
<HeMan> Berxwedan: har kört det över fyra diskar men plockade bort en
<Berxwedan> HeMan: coolt. tidigare strulen med btrfs är löst? minns ej vad det var, hmm. den krävde något krux tidigare.
<HeMan> Berxwedan: både växa och krympa funkade fint
<Berxwedan> HeMan: coolt. jag tror jag väntar tills btrfs blir standard... för en vanlig användare tror jag snapshoot funktionen är den egentliga vinningen
<Philip5> Berxwedan: nej de har jag inte läst
<Philip5> Berxwedan: något särskilt med dem?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: hel del är positiva. dom snackar om trolltech tiden :). använde ej kde då, så jag vet ej hur den skiljde sig ifrån nokia tiden,
<Philip5> fast trolltech tog sig ju i kragen innan nokia så det var ju ett övergående problem
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :) flashar med kde 4.9.0
<Berxwedan> menar Philip5 gör det :P
<Philip5> tror fler på slutet var rädda för vad nokia skulle göra med qt än att trolltech skulle ha det kvar
<Berxwedan> Philip5: nokia har ju nu sålt qt och de sjunker nog för varje dag det går
<Berxwedan> kanske ej så smart lägga alla ägg i microsoft korg
<Philip5> microsoft har det ju inte heller så lätt nu... i jämförelse med hur de haft det...
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Vad pluggar du till då?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: jepp. verkar så. jag sörjer inte precis :).
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Jag pluggar till konstruktör inom industrin
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Jaha ja.
<swecarp> gotte gris Berxwedan  vill också ha 4.9.0
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Det har du sagt förut eller så är det ibm som har sagt det.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Vem är den där ibm?
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Jag är inte ibm. Jag är Al_Bundy/Dodel/dodel/Dolan_Duck
<Berxwedan> swecarp: jag är nöjd med kde 4.8.4 och går nog över till kde 4.9.* med mageia 3, har ej brådska.
<Berxwedan> då hinner kde 4.9.* bli :) ordentligt stabilt
<swecarp> låter bra
<realubot> Och jag är Dolan_Dick.
<realubot> gecko: Vakna nu.
<HeMan> !info HeMan
<HeMan> nehpp
<Haffe> !PureRage
<ubot2> Factoid 'PureRage' not found
<Haffe> !AmIstupid
<ubot2> Factoid 'AmIstupid' not found
<HeMan> !HeMan
<ubot2> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<Al_Bundy> SÃ¥! Nu har man Debian 6 :)
<Berxwedan> :) Al_Bundy du är för skön för ditt egna bästa
<Berxwedan> var inte debian 6 lika med ubuntu 8
<Berxwedan> :)?
<Al_Bundy> Körde minimal disk install och då fick jag problem med internet. Men med lite gedit på /etc/network/interface grejade saken :)
<Al_Bundy> Berxwedan: Jo, jag började köra Ubuntu när 8.04 kom. Så nu är man tillbaka igen. Känns....stabilt iallafall :)
<Al_Bundy> Det enda felet med själva debian/ubuntu är att dom formaterar dåligt
<Al_Bundy> Jag har 80gb hårdisk med Debian CD1 installerad. Det är ett mycket tunt och grundligt system. Men ändå så visar hårdisken att jag har 65 gb ledigt. Jag måste hitta något program som kan verkligen tömma hela datorn.
<Al_Bundy> Men först.....Psyco Daaaad!
<Al_Bundy> "Who's that riding into the sun. Who's the man with the itchy gun. Who's the man who kills for fun! Psycho Dad. Psycho Dad. Psycho Dad! He sleeps with a gun, but he loves his son. Killed his wife 'cause she weighed a ton... Psycho Dad!"
<Barre> Berxwedan: nej.. jag har inte hållt på allt för mycket med btrfs, kör bara en volym för mina backuper och drar nytta av compression i btrfs. Ingen snapshot dock
<Berxwedan> Barre: okej. thx.
<Berxwedan> Philip5: kan du göra mig en tjänst.
<Berxwedan> kan du kolla om kalendern fungerar för dig med digitalklockan
<Berxwedan> samt vilken inställning du kör
<Berxwedan> Philip5: också systeminställningar -> plats -> kalender
<Berxwedan> kan du ge skärmpdump på hur det ser ut hos dig
<Berxwedan> http://i.imgur.com/9Eg5P.png ser ut så här hos mig
<gecko> Planerar morgondagens resa med barn och barnbarnet till en djurpark. Dom är här och hälsar på några dagar.
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) älskar barn... synnerligen busiga.. bit dem extra hårt från mig :P
<gecko> Ska jag bita barnen. LÃ¥ter inte riktigt friskt.
<Berxwedan> gecko: :)
<Berxwedan> gecko: synnerligen mulliga barn :P
<gecko> har du glömt att ta dina mediciner ikväll?
<Berxwedan> gecko: :)
<David-A> Nyss trailer på TV4 om "Robinson", där inte längre tävlingen är det som ska locka, utan kändisar, tidigare robinsondeltagare, "kända från tv", deprimerande
<David-A> Snart slut på Kunskapskanalen "Stjärnfotografen Anton Corbijn" 21:00-22:15. inte sett hela, kändisarna inte i centrum, utan deras fotograf, delvis poetiskt
<gecko> Nä det är väl bästa att kräla till sovplatsen. Blir nog en hektisk dag imorgon.
<David-A> sov gott
<realubot> Om gecko biter barnen så finns det en viss risk att han slutar i en bur på djurparken.
<David-A> "Slutar"? är det inte så det börjar?
<einand> Persiaderna anfallet från yttrerymden på lördag http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article15239618.ab
<David-A> blir det bättre den här gången jmf med förra och förrförra året? då blev jorden kvar
<einand> David-A: ;)
<David-A> förrförrförra minns jag inte om jag såg, den kanske var bra
<einand> ok
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du einis?
<einand> realubot: matar ankorna
<realubot> Kasst svar.
<Berxwedan> för er gnome 2 nördar där ute
<Berxwedan> som vill köra gnome för 5 år till med uppdaterad mjukvara
<Berxwedan> kolla in ryska rosa linux
<realubot> Jag har hört talas om det.
<realubot> Ser snyggt ut. Dock så gillar jag inte ryska grejer.
<realubot> Föredrar svenskt stål framför ryska dockor.
<realubot> einand: Du brukar ju mata trollen.
<realubot> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/rymdfarkost-kraschade-i-florida/
<realubot> reportbug rymdfarkost
<realubot> apport rymdfarkost
<realubot> Jag har för mig att det fanns ett program som hette ubuntu-bug eller något?
<Berxwedan> realubot: nja jag föredrar ryska grejer framför svenska
<Berxwedan> :P
<Berxwedan> sedan är nog rosa linux med gnome 2 bättre än mate :P
<realubot> Jag föredrar Cinnamon i.s.f. Gnome 2 is out.
<realubot> LXDE är ett bra alt. till Gnome 2.
<Berxwedan> cinnamon blä
<Al_Bundy> Hur kollar man vilka drivrutiner man har?
<Berxwedan> realubot: jepp lxde är bra alternativ och även xfce
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: :) terminalen?
<realubot> Jag är riktigt nöjd med Lubuntu 12.04. Vissa program kraschar lite då och då så disten är inte tillräckligt användarvänlig för nybörjare men i övrigt så ger jag Lubuntu tummen upp.
<Al_Bundy> Berxwedan: Ja, det vet jag. Ska formulera mig bättre. Vilket kommando? Jag hittar inte.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: jockey-text list
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Jag är riktigt nöjd med Debian 6
<realubot> Al_Bundy: hwlist
<realubot> *lshw
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: lshw
<realubot> hwlist, vad gaggar jag om?
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: inxi är också skön
<Al_Bundy> lshw finns inte
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: provat su
<Berxwedan> innan?
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Så nöjd är du med Debian. :)
<realubot> Al_Bundy: lshw finns med som standard i Ubuntan.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Det är just mängden paket som är den mest uppenbara skilnaden mellan Ubuntu och Debian.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Ja, Debian är precis som Ubuntu, fast stabilare.
<Al_Bundy> Dock använder den gnome 2
<Al_Bundy> Men det gör inget. Snart är Gnome 3.4 buggfritt
<Al_Bundy> lspci -n
<Al_Bundy> DÃ¥ tror jag man hittar drivrutinerna
<Berxwedan> finns inget som är buggfritt
<Berxwedan> dock hur bra en dist eller os är hur stabil den är under längre tid
<Berxwedan> :) skulle det finns buggfri OS, så skulle nog alla kört den.
<Berxwedan> *funnits
<Al_Bundy> Jupp, tittade i Xorg0.log och där står det massa roliga saker :)
<Al_Bundy> Berxwedan: Debian är nästan så nära buggfritt linux som det kan gå
<David-A> Al_Bundy: lsmod listar moduler i kärnan
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: debian stable är just stabil
<Berxwedan> dvs väldigt beprövad
<Berxwedan> det innebär inte att den är buggfri
<Al_Bundy> Berxwedan: No shit ;)
<Berxwedan> :)
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: :) återigen finns inget OS som är nästan buggfritt
<Al_Bundy> Nästan så nära buggfri. Kollar man Gnome 3.0 så är det få buggar kvar
<Al_Bundy> Jo!
<Al_Bundy> Windows 95
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: :) sluta trolla
<Al_Bundy> Nej, det är sant. Bluscreen är orginal
<Al_Bundy> Nu ska man installera PS2 emulor
<Berxwedan> Al_Bundy: uppdatera oss gärna med ditt äventyr
<Berxwedan> :)
<Al_Bundy> Nu har jag stött på ett problem! Jag ska kompliera denna källa http://pcsx2.net/download/releases/source-code/summary/7-source/93-pcsx2-v1-0-0-source-code.html Problemet är att det finns ingen README eller doc
<Al_Bundy> hittar guide nu
<Al_Bundy> Ninja-guide...
<Al_Bundy> Kompilerar nu :)
<Al_Bundy> Nu...på DvD. Hyr den på CDON.com
<Al_Bundy> 99 kr
<Berxwedan> jaha nu vann en kurd medalj i os för turkiet
<Berxwedan> :) en vacker dag för kurdistan
<maxjezy> dopingtestas alla deltagare i OS?
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: turkar :) är nog dopade
<Berxwedan> skämt åsido så blev några turkar tillbaka skickade pga dopning
<maxjezy> men alla testas inte då?
<David-A> tror inte de testas för förekomst av kaffe och te, eller gör de det?
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: verkar ej så.
<Al_Bundy> Jag tror att Saudiarabien fuskar...
<maxjezy> tycker alla borde testas, då skulle man slippa drägg som dopar sig
<maxjezy> annars kan man ju lägga ner elit idrott helt
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: instämmer. ironisk att idrotter som brottning så doptestas man 3 ggr
<Berxwedan> medan andra så slumptestar dom
<maxjezy> "slump"
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: påstås att de som vinner medalj doptestas
<Berxwedan> om det nu är sant vet jag ej
<maxjezy> varför dopa sig isf
<maxjezy> om man endå inte kan vinna medalj
<Al_Bundy> Någon som har hört Medan of Honor: Frontline? Det är som COD, fast äkta. :)
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: :) dom är väl som finska skidlandslaget
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, just därför tycker jag att alla ska testas
<maxjezy> så man slipper ovärdiga vinnare
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: instämmer.
<maxjezy> det tar ju inte lång stund
<maxjezy> och inte kostsamt
<maxjezy> och det blir mindre integritetskränkande
<maxjezy> om alla vet va de ger sig in på
<maxjezy> alla som inte testas och visar negativt är dopade!
<Al_Bundy> Se denna!
<Al_Bundy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2UFrb0MUmY
<maxjezy> Al_Bundy, inte så mycket för krig
<Berxwedan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/textmate2-goes-open-source-could-come-to-linux
<Al_Bundy> maxjezy: Inte jag heller, men detta spel är precis som att se på en film. Om du har sett Saving Mening Rayan (med Mel Gibson). Då kommer du känna igen spelet. Nästan allt är samma
<Al_Bundy> Så underbart spel så man gråter en tår :)
<Al_Bundy> Så där är det på filmen också
<Al_Bundy> Vid 6:50 i filmen så står dom i hörnet med en stor kniv + tuggummi + spegel för att se vid andra sidan av hörnet.
<David-A> börjar på http://what-if.xkcd.com/ , läser artikeln, klickar "prev" läser nästa artikel, osv hela natten... få se hur länge orkar
<David-A> just klar med yoda
<Al_Bundy> Jag har fått ett error. Hur fixar jag det om jag redan har installerat drivrutinerna?
<Al_Bundy> Could NOT find SparseHash_new (missing:  SPARSEHASE_NEW_INCLUDE_DIR)
<realubot> Hur är stödet i Linux för styrdon som använder MS IntelliPoint i Windows?
<Al_Bundy> Sluta svär!
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-10
<DrGrov> Det ser lite dött ut här igen
<DrGrov> Vart försvinner alla människor mitt i natten? Den bästa tiden att leka runt :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Kanalen är inte död. Den bara rör sig långsamt.
<DrGrov> realubot: Förresten, ditt råd att byta bank... Hur i helvete tänkte du riktigt? Att kasta ut ett sådant råd är väl inte riktigt optimalt, eller hur?
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Har du tagit över geckos uppgift att säga att folk svär när dom nämner Windows? ;)
<realubot> DrGrov: Har du hängt upp dig på det?
<realubot> DrGrov: Det var ett skämt men det verkar inte ha fallit i god jord hos dig.
<realubot> DrGrov: Och att byta bank är väl en lösning om du inte får en internetbank att fungera i Linux.
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej, det föll verkligen inte i god jord hos mig.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det bästa hade varit om du inte bara bytte bank utan också skickade ett mail till banken och förklarade att du byter bank för att deras stöd för Linux är för dåligt.
<realubot> DrGrov: Vad var det för problem du hade med banken?
<DrGrov> realubot: Banken fungerar i mobilt läge, fixade nog också Javan nu så det funkar.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jaha.
<DrGrov> Men att säga att man skall byta bank är väl lite magstarkt enbart för ett sådant petitess problem.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag tycker det är dåligt av banken att kräva att användarna har Java installerat.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Det är en andlig lära att markera ;)
<DrGrov> Rekommenderar starkt att i fortsättningen inte säga riktigt allt man tänker realubot, vore kanske bäst så.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är möjligt att det var magstarkt men lite får du allt tåla på IRC:
<realubot> DrGrov: Varför vore det "bäst så"?
<Al_Bundy> Imorgon blir det att plocka svamp ute i skogen :)
<DrGrov> Ja, jag tål i princip vad som helst. Inte det som är mitt primära problem. Utan sättet att säga "byt bank" utan att personen som häver ur sig en sådan lösning varken vara eller troligen ens är medveten om vad den andra personens situation är.
<DrGrov> Nej, vore väl bäst så som jag just förklarade i raden överst. Man är väl helt enkelt inte insatt i andra personers bankärenden osv.
<DrGrov> Då är man tyst, så enkelt är det.
<realubot> DrGrov: Är det inte "magstarkt" av Al_Bundy att säga att jag svär när jag frågar om styrdon som kräver MS IntelliPoint i Windows fungerar i Ubuntu?
<DrGrov> Ja, det är magstarkt. Finns ingen egentlig orsak att säga att man svär då man enbart frågar efter ett gott råd och som hjälper en själv på vägen.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag ber om ursäkt om du tog illa upp. Det var verkligen inte meningen men samtidigt tycker jag att du överreagerar på min kommentar.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Det var magstarkt det du sa att realubot svär då han frågade snällt om hjälp. Skäms på dig
<Al_Bundy> Sluta svär!
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Skulle jag sitta med op status så skulle du ha en permanent ban redan
<DrGrov> Vilket jävla tramsbeteende
<DrGrov> Nå väl, inte min strid. Carry on! :D
<Al_Bundy> Vänta lite. Varför är du sur?
<realubot> DrGrov: Äsch. Ta det lite piano nu va. Det här är IRC. Så allvarligt är det inte.
<DrGrov> realubot: Alltså, du ber om ursäkt att jag tog illa upp men på samma gång så tycker du att jag överreagerar. Hur skall du ha det riktigt?
<DrGrov> Jag försöker på allvar bli en bättre människa. Har fått många kloka insikter senaste tiden. Börjat värdesätta saker på annat sätt.
<DrGrov> Därför så kritisk för tillfället. Dock skit i det :D
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag säger bara att det inte var meningen att provocera dig. Samtidigt så tycker jag inte att jag gjorde det eftersom jag tycker du överreagerar. Men om du nu ändå upplevde det som "magstarkt" så ber jag om ursäkt.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Om du vill vara en bättre människa så ska du behandla andra som du själv vill bli behandlad.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är väl inget som hindrar att vi upplevde situationen olika?
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej, det är lugnt egentligen. Jag var under den situationen i verkligen förbannat tillstånd då jag hade akut behov att slippa in via Java versionen på nätbanken. Men vi skiter i det, det är glömt nu. Jag orkar inte tramsa kring det mer
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Skall du börja predika för mig? Jag vet att jag inte alltid varit en perfekt människa men jag är ärlig och medger att jag också har gjort fel vid flertalet gånger.
<DrGrov> Man skall vara stor nog att erkänna också sina egna fel och ta lärdom. Först då är man på en nivå att man kan acceptera med- och motgångar på ett sunt och förnuftigt sätt.
<Al_Bundy> Vänta lite...brukar du avge dina aggressioner på andra pga egna handlingar? Låter inte bra det där...
<realubot> DrGrov: Okej. Jag slängde ur mig en kommentar i farten. Det var inte så lämpligt sagt nu när du beskriver i vilken situation du satt i.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Nej, det gör jag inte
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Läs om, läs rätt! Är det så himla svårt för dagens människor att läsa rätt?
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Okej bra :) DrGrov: Jag är inte heller en perfekt människa. Jag fuskar hela tiden och slipper alltid undan vissa saker.
<Al_Bundy> Att vara en icke-perfekt är faktiskt bra ändå.
<DrGrov> Jag brukar som sagt erkänna mina fel och ta lärdom av dom.
<DrGrov> realubot: Det är lugnt, inga problem. Tänkte bara att det satt kvar i huvudet på mig det du sa. Har svårt att glömma sådant, är alltid ärlig och säger vad problemet är.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är inte så lätt för oss att veta att du var förbannad och det blir svårt att säga något ö.h.t. om man ska ta hänsyn till vilken situation frågeställaren ev. befinner sig i. Dock försvarar det inte min kommentar just i det här fallet.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Man kan om man vill, men jag väljer hellre inte att få skit för det man har gjort, om det nu skulle vara en sådan situation :)
<DrGrov> realubot: Som sagt, det är omöjligt för andra att veta. Dock hänger jag kvar i sådana kommentarer och brukar förr eller senare ge igen och säga men det är ju inte heller rätt.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag är helt ärlig när jag säger att det absolut inte var min avsikt att vara elak. Jag hade inte skrivit som jag skrev om jag hade vetat att du var förbannad och befann dig i "knipa".
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Tre bra tips: Ta ingen skit. Fuska när du har chans. Försök att smita undan.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja, ta det lugnt nu :)
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Nej, dom alla 3 tipsen håller inte. Har testat, fungerar delvis men inte helt.
<DrGrov> Absolut det första tipset. Mitt motto är att jag tar ingen skit från nån, oavsett vem eller var eller hur osv.
<DrGrov> Fuska är i.o.f.s rätt bra ifall man planerar det noggrannt och enbart i paniksituationer.
<Al_Bundy> Har alltid fungerat för mig. När jag var liten så hände det mycket saker inom skolan och samhället. Lyckades mycket bra igenom att inte ta någon skit, fuska när man har chansen osv.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Men förstår väl vad du menar
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov:  Ja det förstår jag. Men man ska fuska på rätt sätt. Det har med far lärt mig. Så länge man gör det snyggt och det lämnas inga spår så är det godkänt.
<DrGrov> Dock så biter det tillbaka förr eller senare ;-)
<DrGrov> Nej, det är inte godkänt oavsett om man gör det snyggt eller inte. Man gör det man hamnar att göra i ett pressat läge. Men man skall erkänna för sig själv att man gjorde fel.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: öööhhh....nej, det gör det inte. Det är en typisk svenne myt som cirkulerar i detta land bara för att hålla oss på plats.
<DrGrov> Bullshit
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Hur gammal är du egentligen då du talar öppet om att fuska är en bra sak?
<realubot> DrGrov: Frågan är vem som egentligen "äger problemet"? Du som reagerade som du gjorde eller jag som skrev som jag gjorde. Det här skriver jag för att jag tycker det är intressant. Jag stör mig också på vad folks säger/skriver men ibland vet man inte riktigt om det är ens egen reaktion som är överdriven eller om man reagerar fullt logiskt på vad någon sagt.
<Al_Bundy> Min lärare sa alltid att synden straffar sig själv. Men jag har inte märkt något. :)
<Al_Bundy> Jag är 23 år :)
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Vänta ca. 5-6 år till och se ifall du då tänker likadant.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Hur menar du då?
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är ju kombinationen av vad någon säger till dig och hur du tolkar och väljer att hantera informationen som påverkar hur kränkt du upplever kommentaren.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Du har många år på dig att lära dig att synden straffar sig själv. :)
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Du är insnöad på att fuskning är något bra. Vänta och se vad livet lär dig och anpassa dig därefter. Vid strax över 20 är det enkelt. Ju närmare 30 så tänker man annorlunda.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Nja, Regler nummer #1: Ta ingen skit :)
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja absolut, det är en intressant frågeställning du tar upp.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Okej, jag tänker utveckla mig lite i "Fuskandet". Vi ta t.ex skatt på tullen. Jag har ALDRIG någonsin betalat skatt på tull, än fast jag drar in massa skit i landet.
<Al_Bundy> När man skulle gå gymnasiet så tog jag en enkel linje, gick sedan 1 år på komvux och fick bättre betyg än dom som gick natur.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag tycker man skall säga det man tycker/känner i situationen. Oavsett om det är i skrift eller tal. Är man ärlig så löns det för då ser man dom verkliga känslorna som berör en själv och den andra parten som man talar/skriver med.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Problemet blir ju om du upplever att någon ger dig skit medan personen som "gav skit" upplever att den bara skämtade lite på din bekostnad.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Men jag förstår om folk skämtar med mig :)
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Nå väl, du kommer lära dig som sagt med tiden :)
<David-A> Al_Bundy: lurar du andra människor? skaffar du dej fördelar på andras bekostnad? det spelar ingen roll om man kan "komma undan", "slippa upptäck", det ska man ändå inte göra
<DrGrov> realubot: Och ser man inte dom ärliga känslorna så vad är livet egentligen?
<realubot> DrGrov: Ja, kanske det. Jag vet inte.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Förr eller senare kommer någon att sätta dig på plats, tyvärr om du fortsätter som du gör.
<realubot> David-A: Varför ska man "ändå inte" göra det då?
<realubot> David-A: För att?
<Al_Bundy> När jag var 15 år så hamnade jag i en poliskontakt. Jag och 2 fjortonåringar. Vi kastade bär på en vägg. Ni vet typ p12 randoms ^^. Hur som helst så blev det en polisanmälan. Det var förövrigt skolan vi kastade på. Hur som helst så tog en 14 åring på sig ALL ansvar och då fick skolan stå för allt. Hah åt skolan ^^. Men nu håller jag inte på så. Det hände bara en gång. :)
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Dock förstår jag som sagt det du beskriver, det är helt logiskt. Dock är det etiskt är en annan fråga.
<David-A> realubot: fångens dilemma, a.k.a det sociala dilemmat
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Kastade bär?
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Risken finns alltid. Det är jag medveten om. Men jag är väldigt diskret när jag gör det. Sen skulle jag inte tro att någon kommer sätta mig på plats bara för att jag fuskar på lagligt sätt, med vita lögner.
<DrGrov> Det som jag ser som största problemet i dagens samhälle är att det är alldeles för mycket trams och skit runt en. Människor bara säger saker för att det är passligt osv. Sällan man ser ärliga känslor mera.
<realubot> David-A: Du menar fången som tycker synd om fångvaktaren?
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Ja. Vi var liksom 14/15 år och visste inte konsekvenserna.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Det låter som om du har varit inblandad i grob kriminalitet.
<David-A> realubot: matematik, se wikipedia
<realubot> *grov
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Dock så tog regnet bort bärerna så :)
<realubot> David-A: Orkar inte.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Yehaa, thug life bro ;)
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Regnet räddade dig från livstidstraffet.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Ja, det säger du nu. Förstås, risken att hamna i trubbel mera ifall du sköter det snyggt är liten men kan ju ändå hända. Skulle avråda dig att tänka om förrän livet gör det åt dig.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Öhh, nej. Min lögn till polis och rektor knäppte dom på näsan.
<Al_Bundy> Jag såg ingen annan utväg så :)
<Al_Bundy> Men nu håller jag inte på med sånt. Nu håller jag på med finansiering av aktier.
<Al_Bundy> Sen tar jag kapitalförsäkring......och då slipper jag betala skatt ^^
<gecko> Godmorgon grymma värld. Dags att börja dagens bestyr
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Den stora frågan är väl var du får pengarna till aktier ifrån? Kastar du bär på folk mot betalning eller?
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Men jag skulle även rekommendera dig att följa mina råd. Jag lovar dig att dom tillfällerna kommer till dig och då underlättar det för dig själv att fuska lite :) Lite fusk skadar inte :)
<realubot> gecko: Din sömn är helt fucked up.
<realubot> gecko: Kl. är 20 i 3 på natten.
<gecko> realubot< Nädå. Jag har sovit flera timmar
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är inte morgon. Det är mitt i natten.
<realubot> DrGrov: Oh, fel person. Sorry.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Som sagt så var jag 15 år och man hade nyss fått moppe osv. Men efter det så lärde jag mig ändå att man kan ljuga för polis och det kan gå åt skogen om man håller på som jag gjorde då.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Du tror inte jag har gjort sådant redan under min livsgång och lärt mig?
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Alltså, du behöver ca 2000 kr för att kunna göra en vinst utan förlust på courtage vid en volitalitet på 30%
<gecko> Undrar om jag ska väcka folket här och säga att det är dags att åka till djurparken :) Poppis killa
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Vad blir vinsten då?
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Jag vet inte vad du har gjort. Men skulle du också haft en poliskontakt så tror jag att du har lärt dig :)
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Du vet ju inte ifall jag haft det eller ej.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: 2000 kr kan inte ge så mycket utdelning? Vad är volitalitet på 30%? Är det utdelningen?
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Ja, nu är ju 2000 kr minimalt. Men jag gör endast för att få vinst. Det kan vara från 10 kr till 400 kr, beroende på kapital.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Jag talar om att köpa, sedan sälja
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Som sagt, du vet ju aldrig ifall jag haft kontakt med polisen eller ej.
<DrGrov> Det är ju helt omöjligt för dig att säga. Kan säga som så att jag lärt mig under livet vad som är bra och vad som är dåligt. Du får tolka det svaret precis hur du vill.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag tror det bir problem om folk är för ärliga mot varandra. Alla möten som sker i ett modernt samhället förutsätter nog att folk inte är riktigt ärliga annars blir det bråk.
<realubot> *blir
<Al_Bundy> Hur som helst. På vissa jobb så måste man alltid skriva under ett securitaspapper om man har haft poliskontakt någongång och det kommer ALLTID protokollföras. Då brukar jag ALLTID skriva Poliskontakt: Trafikkontroll. Då protokollför dom det och det överstyrker mycket av den gamla poliskontakten.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Nej, jag vet inte det. Men har du det då? :) Alla har väll varit nära farbro blå någon gång :)
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Jag tror ärligt talat inte att någon bryr sig om din bärkastning. Det räknas liksom inte som brottslighet.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Vad klassades det som? Skadegörelse?
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Jo, skadegörelse. :)
<Al_Bundy> Det är ett vanligt brott som löser sig aldrig. Att lösa ett brott idag är supersvårt.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Det räknas inte. Du var inte ens myndig. Du blev inte dömd. Brottet är preskriberat. Det var bus. Inget brott.
<Al_Bundy> Straffbar är man när man är 15 år
<Al_Bundy> Brottet är inte preskriberat för jag har inte fått något brev. Men det kommer vi si och så efter 25 år sen brottet. Hihi ^ ^. Det ska jag rama upp :)
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Ja, men inte på "riktigt". Du kan t.ex. inte dömas till fängelse utan bara ungdomsfängelse.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Preskribitionstiden är olika för olika brott. Det är inte 25 års preskriberingstid på skadegörelse.
<Al_Bundy> Samma sak nästan. Skaka galler :)
<Al_Bundy> Jaha, okej, men då kommer väll den snart då :)
<realubot> Al_Bundy: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preskription#Preskriptionstider_i_Sverige
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Du kan andas ut. Du slipper kåken för bärkastningen.
<Al_Bundy> Yäyy. Dags att erkänna :D
<DrGrov> Att lösa brott idag är väl inte svårt egentligen.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Dom kommer inte meddela dig att preskribitionstiden har gått ut. Det får du hålla koll på själv. Polisen har annat att göra.
<DrGrov> Bara att lägga till lite "bad boy fuck you" attityd så löser det sig nog.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Jo, speciellt när sånna personer som jag är inblandad i :)
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Tackar för info. Jag som har väntat :)
<DrGrov> Skulle polisen på riktigt vara lite bad boys mot små huliganer i tonåren så skulle mycket vara vunnet.
<DrGrov> Dock är väl föräldrarna ett stort problem också. Ser ju klart och tydligt på vissa föräldrar att dom borde aldrig skaffat ungar. Det är horribelt.
<DrGrov> realubot: För ärliga, ja det är kanske ett problem. Men att sitta tyst fast man känner att något är fel är ju horribelt fel.
<Al_Bundy> En kompis...eller nja kompis och kompis. Jag vem vem han är. Han ska vittna mot sin andra kompis i en rättegång för han köpte ut. Nu har dom pratat med mig om det och han som köpte ut kan riskera få dryga böter. Jag sa bara "Men vittna inte då? Spela dum blondin i rättsalen. Det är ju inte olagligt " ;) Dock finns det något som heter meded, men det är ingen chans att det vittnet skulle dömmas för det då det är endast två personer som är inblanda
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag håller med dig. Det är fel men samtidigt så ställs det så höga krav i dag på social kompetens att jag inte vet om ärlighet fungerar med kraven på att vara just soicalt kompetent.
<DrGrov> Finns visst en chans att personen kan dömas för mened.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Och hur ska dom bevisa det?
<Al_Bundy> Lögndetektor?
<Al_Bundy> För dyrt och spiller bara tid för polisen.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja, social kompetens idag är väldigt viktigt. Jag menar att man skulle helst någon gång riktigt ryta till osv. och rensa luften och inte bara sitta där och glo i väggen och alla bara ler som jävligt efterblivna.
<DrGrov> Lite fanannamma och bestyr skulle nog vara bra emellanåt. Lite väckarklocka i samhället.
<Al_Bundy> Men som tur så har personen som köpte ut lärt sig en läxa. Jag tyckte iallafall att han var för odiskret. Kunde ju sköte det snyggare.
<gecko> Undrar vad det är som gör att personliga nummerplåtar är så dyra? 6000 :-
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Dom bevisar det enkelt genom att om man faktiskt går in i en rättsal och spelar dum blondin så kommer det garanterat att nystat upp hur personerna känner varandra osv.
<Al_Bundy> gecko:  Riktigt dyr. DU får ju inte ha dom hur länge som helst också
<gecko> Jasså. Hur länge då?
<DrGrov> Fuuuuck
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Han är knappast tvungen att vittna. Dock så vittnar han under ed och om han ljuger i rättegången så kan han bli dömd för medned.
<DrGrov> Lost börjar nu, jag måste bara se det. Jag har gett Lost en ärlig chans och kollat S1 och nu då på TV4 på S2. Men om det inte händer något på riktigt snart så säger jag att Lost är den absolut mest bisarra samt dålig serie någonsin gjord.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Men dom känner varandra. Det vet polisen om. Men det är ju inget brott. Du vet när man håller på med juridik så måste man ha bevis....ALLTID. Det räcker inte med ett SMS med kontaktkort från ICA.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Så den bästa lösningen är att han helt enkelt struntar i att gå på rättegången. Alt. att han går dit och berättar sanningen.
<DrGrov> Ja, du tror jag är efterbliven eller?
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Är han inte tvungen att vittna?
<DrGrov> Utredarna talar någon av dom två fullständigt i påsen och så blir det motstridiga uppgifter och så är det klappat och klart.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Jag vet om meded. Men är han inte tvungen att vittna så ska jag säga det till han. Då sparar Staten tid och pengar :)
<DrGrov> Att inte gå på rättegång fungerar ju inte. Han blir ju dithämtad då.
<gecko> man är enligt lag tvungen att vittna om man blir kallad
<Al_Bundy> Jaha, synd för dom.
<DrGrov> Ifall han är det enda vittnet så blir han ditkallad. Sluta hitta på saker. Han blir dit kallad som vittne och far han inte dit så kommer farbror blå och tar dit honom oavsett om han vill det eller ej.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Det finns knappast ett krav på att vittna nej.
<Al_Bundy> Kan han inte ta semseter då?
<gecko> Så mao så blir det snart myror i skallen på folk här vad det är för konstigt ord jag har på plåten :)
<gecko> realubot< Jodå det finns det
<DrGrov> Det är tvång på att han vittnar ifall han är det enda vittnet.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Hmm...jag ska kolla upp det. :) Tackar för info igen. Alltid roligt att prata om juridik :)
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Dock så kommer ju åklagaren att använda information som vittnet ev. har uppgett i förhör ändå. Och det är även framförallt vittnets version i polisförhör som kommer att jämföras med vad personen säger i domstol som avgör om vittnet åker dit för medned.
<realubot> gecko: Gör det?
<DrGrov> Behöver inte kolla upp det ens, det är säkert. Han blir ditkallad ifall han är det enda vittnet, that's it.
<gecko> realubot< Japp. Du slipper inte undan hur som helst från att vittna om du är kallad
<DrGrov> realubot: Lyssna på vad gecko och jag säger och förstå. Det är helt omöjligt att en person som är vittne att slippa det om han är kallad.
<Al_Bundy> Vittnet har inte uppget något. Han har bara varit med händelsen och polisen såg dom. Det ENDA beviset är en mobiltelefon som är inte registerad.
<Al_Bundy> Dock är det inte ett bevis direkt. Men ni fattar.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det finns ju flera fall där folk inte vågar vittna p.g.a. hotbilden e.t.c.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Fel, ENDA beviset är inte mobiltelefonen. Vittnet är starkare än mobiltelefonen i detta nu p.ga. människan klassas som starkare vittne än mobiltelefonen.
<gecko> Al_Bundy< Det spelar ingen roll. Är han kallad så är han
<realubot> gecko: Al_Bundy DrGrov Ni har rätt.
<realubot> "I Sverige har vi allmän vittnesplikt. Det betyder att man är skyldig att vittna i domstol om åklagaren eller den misstänkte och hans försvarare anser att det behövs. Man kan alltså inte bestämma själv om man vill vittna eller inte. Undantag görs bara om man till exempel är nära släkt med den åtalade. "
<gecko> DrGrov< Amen
<realubot> Jag trodde att vittnet fick utebli men tydligen så har vi allmän vittnesplikt.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Jo, läste nu att det är tvång att vittna. Aja, så länge vittnet drar en lögn så klarar den misstänkte sig.
<DrGrov> Att man ens överhuvudtaget måste ifrågasätta att om man hamnar att vittna eller inte så är ju dagisnivå. Tyckte sådant hör till allmänbildning att förstå.
<DrGrov> gecko: Amen brother! :)
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Nej, det fungerar ju inte riktigt så heller.
<realubot> DrGrov: Lyssna på vad gecko och jag säger och förstå? Bevisa ditt påstående istället för att säga till folk att förstå bara. Det är inte ett seriöst sätt att få rätt i en diskusison.
<realubot> DrGrov: Nu har jag redan tagit reda på vad som gäller så du slipper bevisa påståendet.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Nähä? Hur fungerar det då? Vittnet säger "Öhh, nej" och misstänkte blir dömd ändå?
<DrGrov> realubot: Men det är ju det jag sa från första början att är man kallad som vittne så hamnar man att gå. That is it.
<realubot> DrGrov: Du sa det ja. Men du bevisade det inte.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Det fungerar så att om vittnet ljuger och man har etablerad fakta på att vittnet och den misstänkte känner varandra så blir det noggrannare granskning av vittnets berättelse. Alltså mycket svårare att kunna ljuga och klara av det.
<realubot> Här är min källa: http://www.aklagare.se/Ar-du/Vittne/
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Vi talar om en vinflaska.
<realubot> Det anser jag vara ett trovärdigt bevis på att vi har vittnesplikt som DrGrov och gecko påstod.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja därför för att sådant är allmänbildning. Det hör till att man vet att man hamnar att vittna ifall man blir kallad. I alla fall har vi blivit lärd det redan i högstadiet här i Finland.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Men polisen VET att dom känner varandra. Dom har inga fler bevis.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Det spelar ingen roll egentligen ifall det är en vinflaska eller något dyrare. Principen kvarstår.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jaha. Jag är relativt allmänbildad och visste inte att vi hade allmän vittnesplikt. Al_Bundy verkade inte heller säker. Så det är nog inte allmänbildning.
<DrGrov> realubot: Det är visst allmänbildning, dock kanske i Sverige men i Finland vet nog man om sådant.
<realubot> Dessutom är allmänbildning bullshit då definitionen skiljer sig åt från person till person.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Jo, visst. Brott är ju ett brott. Men dom har inga fler bevis :) Säger vittnet nej, så är det nej
<realubot> Jag anser t.ex. att Pythagoras sats är fucking jävla allmänbildning men i TV-programmet På spåret sitter Sveriges mest allmänbildade kändisar och ser ut som uppånervända fågelholkar i ansiktet när dom får frågan om hur Pythagras sats lyder.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Eventuellt går det att ordna just p.ga. det inte finns andra vittnen. Dock inte själv helt övertygad att det är så enkelt
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Allmänbildning är mer värt än guld. Jag har sett folk, levt med folk som är dummare än en hund. Jag lovar dig att det är inte så speciellt....trevligt :)
<realubot> Och för er som inte vet: a upphöjt i 2 + b upphöjt i 2 är lika med c upphöjt i 2. Glöm aldrig det.
<realubot> Detta gäller i en rätvinklig triangel.
<realubot> Och omvänt gäller också. Om förhållandet stämmer så är triangeln rätvinklig.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Jag är 100% säker på att dom lägger ned fallet då det har hållit på länge nu, om vittnet säger nej.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Allmänbildning har enligt mig ingenting att göra med intelligens.
<realubot> Jag vet allmänbildade personer som är dumma som spån och personer utan allmänbildning som är riktigt förnuftiga.
<DrGrov> realubot: Och du påstår att jag inte kunde bevisa påståendet? Nå väl, hur i helvete hade du tänkt att en rättegång skall gå till ifall det finns ETT vittne och inte blir ditkallad? Dock som sagt, jag behöver inte förklara mig mera. Jag vet att det är tvång att vittna ifall man blir kallad. End of discussion för min del kring en trivial sak som denna.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Ja. För er som vet att (sin(x))^2 +(cos (x))^2 = 1
<gecko> Undrar om jag ska ta och kasta in några vedträn i kaminen?
<Al_Bundy> Kommer ALLTID att vara ETT
<realubot> DrGrov: Öh? Jag har aldrig sagt att vittnet inte blir ditkallad. Vi pratar om plikten att inställa sig. Klart åklagaren kommer att kalla vittnet.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja och det är plit på att gå dit. Men som sagt, har inte tid att älta en trivial sak som denna.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Jag brukar skippa mycket i allmänbildning. När jag gick på gymnasiet så hade vi många onödiga kurser. Fuskade igenom dom så jag fick ett G. Orkade dom inte helt enkelt. :) Win win win
<gecko> "Peta in en pinne i brasan älskling och hämta ett par öl och revbensspjäll :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag har tagit reda på vad som gäller eftersom jag aldrig kommer att lite på vad en okänd person påstår på Internet. Det är helt enkelt helt ovetenskapligt att ta en människa på orden.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja du, fuck off då.
<gecko> realubot< Helt rätt
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Jag tycker du är för seriös. Man ska inte vara för seriös :)
<gecko> DrGrov< Dags att sova då du verkar tappa humöret?
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag litar aldrig på någon annan än mig själv, men som sagt om jag säger det och även gecko så går det ju att lita på eller hur?
<DrGrov> Varför skulle jag ens överhuvudtaget hitta på en lögn om en så allvarlig sak som vittnestvång vid en rättegång?
<realubot> DrGrov: Det handlar om att tillämpa ett vetenskapigt förhållningssätt. Det är bara idioter (allmänbildade eller ej) som litar blint på vad okända människor säger.
<gecko> Inget går att lita på innan det är bevisat
<DrGrov> gecko: Och vad i helvete har du med mitt humör att göra och när jag går och sover? Inget.
<realubot> *vetenskapligt
<gecko> Jisses :D
<realubot> DrGrov: Och varför ska man inte lita på vad folk säger? Jo, för att folk ljuger. Så enkelt är det.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Det är så jag fungerar. Seriös eller så får det vara.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Tänk om din kompis har skattefuskat och du är enda vittnet. Säger du JA så åker han in i fängelset och du förlorar en vän. Säger du NEJ så blir det ett stort kräftkalas med öl och brännvin :)
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja men inte jag. Jag säger det jag vet och that is it. Jag ljuger aldrig om så pass allvarliga saker som t.ex. tvångsplikt vid rättegång.
<gecko> Sanningen kan svida tydligen
<DrGrov> gecko: Vilken sanning yrar du om nu då?
<realubot> DrGrov: Nej, jag litar inte på att det är så bara för att du och gecko säger det. Men däremot så fick ni mig att kontrollera min uppgift och därigenom bevisa för mig själv att ni hade rätt i sak.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Inte bra. Du lever bara en gång. Försök att anpassa dig liv som en config fil efter hur du själv skulle gynnas som :)
<DrGrov> realubot: Ok, då förstår jag hur du tänkte. Bra att vara källkritisk.
<Al_Bundy> gecko: Sanningen kan man gräva ned ibland :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Problemet är ju om du tror dig veta utan att egentligen gör det. Då blir det problem.
<gecko> DrGrov< Då jag är vaken så yrar jag inte. Jag skriver att du verkara vara på dåligt humör. Det finns på ditt sätt att nyttja svordomar i text. Vilket inte är speciellt snyggt
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja men det blir ju inte problem då jag kontrollerar det jag verkligen säger.
<DrGrov> gecko: So fucking what? Vad har du med mina svordomar att göra? Inget. Sköt du ditt och jag sköter mitt. Som sagt, tar inte skit av vem som helst.
<gecko> DrGrov< Nu är du onödigt löjlig :D
<DrGrov> Det är precis sådant här beteende jag blir förbannad på hos människor
<DrGrov> Dom fan tror att dom vet vad som är bäst för mig vid en given tidpunkt.
<gecko> DrGrov< ja som varandes en medmänniksa så ger jag dig tips. Gå och lägg dig och vakna glad och pigg
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Alltså, jag förstår inte hur du kan bli arg. Jag har aldrig varit rasande eller....arg. Bara mest besviken eller sur. Men jag har aldrig känt en tröttande ilska eller liknande. Varför? Du verkar bli upprör för minsta lilla?
<DrGrov> gecko: Men hade jag frågat dig om tips för en viss sak så hade jag förstått det.
<gecko> DrGrov< Du får dom gratis
<Al_Bundy> Blev skickad till en psykolog för det ^^ och vet ni vad? Det var inga fel på mig för jag bettede mig normalt där inne i rummet xD
<DrGrov> gecko: Ok
<gecko> DrGrov< Vad bottnar din bitterhet i? Dåligt självförtroende?
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Jag är temperamentisk, det är så jag fungerar. Hatar verkligen då folk säger vad jag skall göra osv.
<DrGrov> gecko: Vad i helvete är du för amatörpsykolog nu då? :D
<gecko> DrGrov< Men lägg av att skriva ut svordomar. Är du 15 år eller?
<DrGrov> gecko: Dåligt självförtroende? Nej, existerar inget sådant hos mig. Aldrig haft sådana problem och kommer aldrig ha sådana problem.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Jag är teleportarisk...hehe. Alltså att någon säger det du ska göra så har du inte någon direkt anledning att bli arg. Jag brukar kommentera mycket folk som retar upp sig på andra, bara för att dom har liksom sovit dåligt osv.
<DrGrov> gecko: Nej, men som sagt. Helvete är en svordom enligt dig? Okej, läs inte då. Du frågade.
<gecko> DrGrov< Något fel är det pga din beteende. men spela roll
<DrGrov> gecko: Vet du vad? Om du verkligen tror att jag bryr mig vad du sitter och skriver där bakom din datorskärm så tror du fel.
<gecko> Funderar har jag kan låta bli att se det som skrivs här :)
<gecko> DrGrov< Jaf sitter framför skärmen. Bakom så ser jag inget
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov:  Helvete är inget svordom. Det är en plats enligt Dante. Att missbruka Herrens namn är en svordom. Jag undrar då hur bra gamla tanter och kärringar passar bra i helvetet då? Dom missbrukar ju Herrens namn hela tiden...
<gecko> DrGrov< Jag lovar dig. Du behöver inte bry dig om något alls.
<DrGrov> gecko: Du verkar på allvar tro att du är psykolog.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Mor min är en psykolog :)
<Al_Bundy> Riktigt knäpp och naiv
<gecko> Att skriva ut svordommar tyder på underutvecklad kunskap i skrivandets ädla konst. Det anstår ingen över 15 år
<gecko> DrGrov< Nädå. jag tror inte alls att jag är en psykolog
<DrGrov> gecko: Och att inte överhuvudtaget klara av att bygga en meningsstruktur som är korrekt tyder på bristande kunskap. "Funderar har jag kan låta bli att se det som skrivs här :)"
<DrGrov> Man förstår ju inte ens hälften av den meningen p.ga. den patetiska meningsuppbyggnaden.
<DrGrov> Nå väl, inte mitt problem. Alla skriver och läser precis hur dom vill så länge det fungerar för dom.
<DrGrov> Tänkte nu bara påpeka då kritik färdas mot mitt håll.
<gecko> DrGrov< Jag skrev en bokstav fel. Är jag den förste här att göra det?
<DrGrov> gecko: Nej men att inte kunna strukturera meningen korrekt är allvarligt.
<gecko> DrGrov< Jag replikerar. men läs inte då :D
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Något tips som jag tycker du ska ta är att du ska inte bry dig om vad andra säger. Kör ditt race och försök att underlätta för dig själv igenom olika brytningar av konsekvenser :)
<DrGrov> Nej nej, jag ger tillbaka direkt. Behöver inte vara orolig.
<gecko> Dgas för några kycklingmackor
<gecko> Opps. Dags ska det vara
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Dog du? Heter du realubot för du ren Real Ubot? ?
<DrGrov> Så, blev det mycket bättre i kanalen då ignore switchen svischade förbi i luften ;-)
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Vaa!! Dissar du mig? :(
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Nej, inte dig men en viss annan person.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Okej, bra. Vi kommer alltid att vara IRC-vänner :)
<gecko> Struntpart. DÃ¥ skulle jag inte se vad du skriver :D
<Al_Bundy> gecko: Du får regga nytt namn i smyg. Ta mitt...dodel
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Sluta upp och tramsa dig, inga kramfasoner nu. Helvete!
<gecko> Ignore är löjligt
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Svär inte!
<gecko> Al_Bundy< Tack men nej tack
<DrGrov> Jag ignorerade hela hosten så blir ju inga problem.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Nå väl, du hamnar dit också.f
<DrGrov> *-f
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Kan du inte ignonera ubuntu-se ?
<gecko> DrGrov< Du lyckades inte så bra:)
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Jag förstår inte dig direkt. Varför är du så sur?
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Ja, du menar att jag inte borde vara kvar på kanalen, är det det du säger?
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Jo, men jag tycker iallafall att du behöver behärska ditt humör. Alla är välkommen hit.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Jag dog men har precis återuppstått.
<gecko> Sätt ignore på hela internet så blir det lugnt :)
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Jesus...är det du?
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Ja du, att behärska mitt humör är inte det lättaste men skall försöka.
<DrGrov> Får helvete gå och lägga in en riktigt jävla fet General kramsnus nu, hela käften som en blomrabatt
<gecko> Finns nog bra brommediciner
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: JOOO!!! Det är lätt att behärska sitt humör. Det är bara personer som inte vill det! Vill man så kan man!!!!
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Usch, nu blir du irriterande och jobbig.
<DrGrov> :)
<DrGrov> gecko: Nå väl, jag unignorar dig.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Nej, jag är inte irreterande eller jobbig. Jag försöker bara hjälpa dig. Att bli irreterad och arg är lätt, men att släppa trycker är även lika lätt.
<gecko> DrGrov< Du gör som du vill. det spelar ingen roll för mig.
<Al_Bundy> trycket*
<DrGrov> gecko: Försök skriva något, kanske det syns nu.
<DrGrov> gecko: Ber om ursäkt att jag blev uppjagad. Men gillar som sagt inte då någon säger åt mig vad jag borde göra vid en viss tidpunkt.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Lider du något av någon from av adhd?
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Ja, det är det säkert. Dock inte riktigt min stil att lägga lock på.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Jaha okej
<Al_Bundy> DÃ¥ vet jag
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Nej, gör inte det. Lider alltså inte av ADHD. Svaret var för en tidigare fråga men du missuppfattade tydligen.
<gecko> DrGrov< Du behöver inte be om ursäkt. Värre saker har hänt i vår Herres hage :)
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Oj, i'm sorry my dear.
<DrGrov> gecko: Ja, då så. Dock Herren tror jag inte på.
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Lugnt :) Blomrabatten kallar
<gecko> DrGrov< Inte jag heller fast jag besöker kyrkan varje söndag
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Men att bli upprörd på IRC är inte normalt så du vet det. Är det något annat som har retat upp dej :)?
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Vadå blommrabatt?
<gecko> Men nu ska jag pyssla med lite annat ett tag.
<Al_Bundy> Nu blev det tyst...:(
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: När du vaknar. Tänk inners inom dig hur du känner dig då. Jämför skillnaden mellan nu och när du vaknar. Skulle du vara gladare så är det så att du har mer blod i hjärnan då.
<Al_Bundy> Ibland brukar sinnerna spela spratt på kvällen då syret i blodet gör inte som det ska. Det går att kontrollera igenom att tänka djupt inom sig själv.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Hur tänker du djupt inom dig?
<Al_Bundy> Jag jobbar ibland som assistent åt en undom som har ADHD. Föräldrarna särbehandlar han hela tiden och skämmer bort han. Det enda dom skyller på för han är så jävla fet, korkad, dum i huvudet, efter, bakom föltet, obildad, dålig, sämst, dryg och knäpp. Det är att dom säger att han har ADHD. Men jag tycker som jag skrev om han nu. Det är faktiskt sant. Jag kan tillägga att han är klumpig också. Men tack varje mej så har han lärt sig att INTE få ut
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Läs vad jag skrev om General kramsnus så förstår du blomrabatten.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Jag brukar inte direkt göra det alltid. Förr gjorde jag det mycket. Men nu är det så enkelt som att trycka på en knapp. Det jag gör är att jag tänker hela tiden på konsekvenserna om vad som kommer hända om några sekunder. Det kallas "Tänka längre än näsan räcker".
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Problemet är nog att varken du eller hans familj vet hur han ska bemötas.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Jag trodde du menade meditation eller något.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Jag har ingen utbildning, men han får inte utbrott och är inte lika bortskämd nu som förr :)
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Sjävklart. Jag ber mot Mekka och svävar på en matta och säger "AAAUUUMMMMM.......AAAUUUMMMM" och samtidigt är stenhög på opium xD
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Sen ska man alltid försöka vara en god förebild om man får utbrott.
<realubot> Al_Bundy: Hur är man en god förebild om man får utbrott?
<realubot> DrGrov: Sover du?
<Al_Bundy> realubot: En god förebild är en person som använder ord istället för våld. Orden ska vara lugna och ordentliga. Det är grunden i förebilden. Sen om vi ska tala om moralvärderingar så finns det inget rätt eller fel på sånt för alla olika folkgrupper har olika värderingar pga religion.
<Al_Bundy> religion är ju grundlagen kan man säga.
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Dock ska man inte försöka lugna ner ett gäng på fyllan som vill slåss. Då ska man kontakta polisen för att säkra säkerheten för andra individer.
<Al_Bundy> Lite OT: Är det ingen från Skåne här?
<DrGrov> realubot: Hur så?
<Al_Bundy> Om det är någon från Skåne här så undrar jag hur ni skulle låta om ni pratade norrländska. Fick tanken för Norrlänningar från kusten kan ju göra till rösten så dom pratar skånska eller bred norrländska.
<Al_Bundy> Då är frågan. Kan skåningar göra det?
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag bara undrar. Du försvann.
<DrGrov> realubot: Skulle lägga in käften full med snus
<realubot> DrGrov: Jaha.
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Snusar du?
<DrGrov> Ja
<Al_Bundy> Varför då?
<Al_Bundy> Dyrt och onödigt. Det är ju ett gift :O
<Al_Bundy> Dock hade jag inte kommenterat om snus var billigt :)
<DrGrov> Al_Bundy: Som sagt, bryr mig inte vad någon annan säger ifall jag snusar eller inte. Mitt val, mitt kval.
<DrGrov> Ok :)
<gecko> Det är därför man snusar. För att det är ett gigt:)
<gecko> *gift
<DrGrov> Nå väl, sovdags
<DrGrov> Hejs svejs
<Al_Bundy> DrGrov: Okej. inte bra
 * gecko snusar en hel del
<Al_Bundy> Far min rökte i 40 år. Slutade när dom höjde priset.
<Al_Bundy> Snålhet framför allt!
<gecko> Jag rökte i 35 år. Slutande när jag fick KOL
<Al_Bundy> gecko: Jasså. Är du så gammal? Vad är KOL? Jag vet något att det är inte bra
<Al_Bundy> gecko: Du är?
<Al_Bundy> realubot: Hur gammal är du då?
<gecko> Al_Bundy< http://www.kol.se/
<gecko> Jag är 58
<realubot> Al_Bundy: 34 år. Minst.
<Al_Bundy> WOooottt
<Al_Bundy> Trodde alla var ung är :)
<Al_Bundy> LIksom linux är typ en nördsak. Nörd ärt typ dator och dator är för unga.
<gecko> Al_Bundy< Jag är ännu ung i sinnet :)
<Al_Bundy> gecko: Det är viktigast :)
<gecko> Al_Bundy< Jag började nog med datorer nä du låg i vaggan
<Al_Bundy> Jag började med dator vid år 1995
<Al_Bundy> Gissa vilket oprativsystem? ;) ;) ;)
<gecko> SÃ¥ sent :)
<gecko> DOS 6.0
<Al_Bundy> gecko: Ja, satt bara mest och spela.
<Al_Bundy> gecko:  WIndows 95. Fattade inget om datorer
<gecko> Al_Bundy< Fy för den lede :)
<gecko> Men alla är barn i början
<Al_Bundy> Windows 95 var bra system.
<Al_Bundy> Enkelt på ALLT
<gecko> Skämtar du?
<Al_Bundy> Nej
<Al_Bundy> Är WIndows 95 PRO
<gecko> Näst efter ME så är väl 95 det sämsta dom kommit med
<gecko> Tacka vet jag 3.11
<Al_Bundy> Fördelen jag ser med Windows är att du laddar ner ett program, sen installerar man det. I linux har jag problem med att kompliera filer. Sjukt förbannat svårt. Sitter timmar vid datorn.
<gecko> Där fick man skriva allt för att det skulle funka i config.sys och lte annat
<Al_Bundy> gecko: Har kör 3.11 och det var som slackware 1
<Al_Bundy> Byter till gnome 3 nu :)
<gecko> Vet inte vad slackware är för något
<Al_Bundy> det är linux
<Al_Bundy> gecko:  Vad kör du?
<gecko> Jo det förstår jag. men inte i detalj vad det är
<gecko> Al_Bundy< 12.04. 12.10 och Mint
<Al_Bundy> gecko:  Det är ett linux som man komplimerar källkod, men nu har den ett packhetsystem. Man satt ju milemium för att kompliera filer då ;)
<Al_Bundy> Vad är det så speciellt med MInt?
<gecko> Al_Bundy< Det är ett snyggt gränssnitt. Annars så är det nog inget speciellt
<Al_Bundy> Jag vill lära mig om linux. Att använda det på grundlig nivå, men det går bara åt helvete.
<gecko> Tids nog
<Al_Bundy> gecko: Jo så är det med allt, men jag tycker linux är dryg att komplimera filer med.
<Al_Bundy> eller snarare GCC
<gecko> Men nu. Dags för annat igen. Vi ses
<Al_Bundy> okok hej
<gecko> Inlastning pågår inför take off till en djurpark.
<einand> läs och rys för nu börjar vi på allvar snacka 1984 http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.459766/kritik-mot-antiterrorsystem-i-new-york
<maxjezy> einand, man måste ju vara galet paranoid och tro på illuminati och aliens samt nwo för att ta illa upp över att bli lite extra övervakad.
<maxjezy> endast pedofiler och terrorister har något att frukta misstänker jag
<maxjezy> det läskiga är ju att man redan långt tillbaka i tiden har sett detta övervakningssamhälle komma
<Barre> vilket jävla skitsnack rent ut sagt. Jag är varken pedofil eller terrorist men vill inte ha ett samhälle med ständig övervakning och ifrågasättande om vad jag gör eller inte.
<maxjezy> långt innan terror
<maxjezy> Barre, det är ju bara data.
<maxjezy> redan idag sparas ju data om dig på nätet
<maxjezy> vart du elektroniskt befinner dig osv
<Barre> maxjezy: det är det väl inte, det är en dokumentation.. är du förespråkare för åsiktsregistrering också?
<maxjezy> nej, jag är ganska kritisk
<maxjezy> detta kommer inte användas mot enskilda individer, och inte mot terror
<maxjezy> frågan är varför ett sånt här system byggs
<maxjezy> är det nya pharaoer som ska bedriva något stort slavimperium?
<Barre> sluta med kuvert, allt skall skrivas på vykort. Det är bara pedofiler och terrorister som behöver smyga med det de postar... förbjud kryptering också, om du krypterar måste det vara data som är förbjudet
<Barre> bah!
<maxjezy> Barre, linux förespråkar ju öppenhet
<maxjezy> :)
<Barre> nu är du ju bara dum, eller såp har du missupffattat något helt....
<maxjezy> japp!
<maxjezy> lite dum i kanten, driver lite :)
<maxjezy> varför ska man dock spara så pass mycket data om användarna här på jorden?
<maxjezy> what's their secret plan
<maxjezy> känns som fängelsena redan är fulla idag
<maxjezy> ni måste se senaste avsnittet av futurama!
<maxjezy> bender blir ledsen för att han inser att han inte har en fri vilja som robot, allt är förutbestämt.
<maxjezy> sorry för spoilern
<maxjezy> men ja tycker hela avsnittet är typ en bitch-slap i ansiktet på den ignoranta människan
<maxjezy> som tror sig ha en fri vilja, när den egentligen är konstruerad som en robot med alla lagar och måsten.
<maxjezy> anyway, trevligt att prata med mig själv men nu måste jag hitta någon frukost!
<maxjezy> dom här androiderna är våra personliga fotbojor
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=JBjetK1f70w
<maxjezy> det härliga med det här övervakningssamhället är att precis när kameror och systemet är klart så kommer det rivas ner av den nya generationen pirater!
<maxjezy> revolutionen är snart här och då äre bäst att stå  på rätt sida
<coffe> Barre,  ping
<Barre> coffe: ping
<Barre> eller pong menar jag
<coffe> Barre,  blev det något igår ?
<Barre> coffe: nope, vi sköt på det
<coffe> va bra :)
<coffe> för då kan ju jag vara med
<coffe> tills när sköt ni på det ?
<Barre> coffe: absolut! (jag kommer vidhålla att det var anledningen på att vi sköt på det ;P)
<coffe> Barre,  jag kommer vidhålla att du saknar kontex och bokar in utanför ramarna av de tidsområde avsatt :P
<Barre> =)
<M3th4n0l> Är det någon som vet om de är möjligt i Linux att detektera hur många SATA portar man har på sitt mammakort?
<M3th4n0l> vet att enklaste metoden är att åka till maskinen fysiskt öppna chassit o kolla men, tänkte om de går digitalt ?
<DarkLobster> När jag ansluter till en annan dator och laddar upp filer till den så tillhör filerna anvnamn:anvnamn, och det är ju rimligt. Men kan man ändra så att filerna tillhör en annan grupp? Som kontot är medlem av då, förstås. Jag behöver www-data nämligen, eftersom jag laddar filer till webservern på den datorn.
<DarkLobster> anvnamn:www-data alltså..
<coffe> DarkLobster, du får ändra filerna efteråt .
<coffe> chgrp -R * www-data /var/www typ
<DarkLobster> =[ Är rädd för det..
<coffe> tror de ska på något sätt tvinga att alla nya filer ägs av en grupp.. men de vet jag inte hur man gör
<DarkLobster> Ska gräva lite till, annars får jag göra för hand.
<coffe> chmod 2777 /shared/dir <-- ska tydligen sätta rättigheterna till de som mappen ovanför har
<einand> så
<einand> då sitter man på 4g igen :)
<Markk> Le fiber här.
<segoflic> tävling?
<einand> Markk: fiber är sämre för mig
<Markk> Okej
<Markk> Detta är inte dåligt.
<Markk> Men springer man omkring är fiber nog inte så optimalt.
<einand> tja, med tanke på att jag rör på mig (tåg) så tror jag nog fiber hade vart jobbigt
<Markk> Det jag menar.
<Markk> Men fiber är svårt att klå med något trådlöst.
<Markk> Och då pratar jag inte bara hastighet.
<Markk> Men är det mobilitet så är något trådlöst att föredra.
<einand> jag har det rätt bra faktiskt, har 30Mbs och 19 i svarstider
<einand> 19ms
<einand> mot sunet då
<einand> 37ms mot min server i tyskland (3gdev.com)
<einand> Markk: måste hålla med om att det klår iaf alla ADSL
<Markk> Haha, jag fick inga bra hastigheter mot min server.
<Markk> Skickar ping-signal till metamfetam.in [46.4.77.201] med 32 byte data:
<Markk> Svar från 46.4.77.201: byte=32 tid=31ms TTL=47
<Markk> Står också hos Hetzner.
<einand> ::)
<Markk> Men mitt IP och min domän äger.
<einand> ;)
<einand> 31ms är rätt ok
<einand> för att inte sitt hos telia
<Markk> Hetzner har ju inte TeliaSonera Networks längre.
<einand> jodå
<einand> jag routas iaf inte ut ur nätet
<NeverW8> Hur var torsdags mötet?
<einand> var väl ingetvar inget
<einand> varför skicka den det två gånger?
<einand> Falkenberg 2012-08-07, en otroligt mysig stad som jag absolut rekomenderar att ni besöker om ni har vägarna förbi.
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557483_10150990496897997_797866897_n.jpg
<NeverW8> einand: svår cyklad cykel? @bilden
<einand> NeverW8: inte jag som cyklade den
<NeverW8> einand:  jo
<NeverW8> :)
<M3th4n0l> Nån som vet hur man kan upptäcka antalet sata portar man har på ett moderkort i linux ?
<HeMan> M3th4n0l: kolla om inte sudo hwinfo eller sudo dmidecode kan det
<drmegahertz> dmidecode bör ge dig modellnamn och grejjer på moderkortet om inte annat
<M3th4n0l> grep model eller?
<M3th4n0l> lungt hittade
<M3th4n0l> tack :)
<drmegahertz> upptumme
<einand> Philip5:
<einand> Intressant fenomen, nef (nikon raw) är ca 45-47% mindre om man kompierimerar med 7z som är loseless, medans nikons egna lossy ger snudd på konstant 30% mindre filer ;) (Då testa jag förstås bara på 1000 bilder)
<Philip5> einand: aha, kanske är nått med cpu-prestanda som gör att det segar ner med 7z eller sånt
<einand> Philip5: eller ram, 7z äter sjuktmycket ram, typ 400MB per bild
<M3th4n0l> har en fråga
<M3th4n0l> till er som är server kunniga
<Philip5> nått är det nog iaf som gör att de inte kör med annan komprimering
<M3th4n0l> det är nämligen så att jag har en sån här kul pryl
<M3th4n0l> http://www-947.ibm.com/support/entry/portal/docdisplay?lndocid=MIGR-61458
<M3th4n0l> min fråga är enkel, "Integrated SATA controller supports 80, 160, 250, 500 GB SATA HDs" så om jag köper 2 st 2 TB diskar och petar in
<M3th4n0l> kommer sata kontrollern ej stödja det?
<einand> Philip5: jag skjuter numera enbart okomprimerat, har större minneskort än jag fyller, så kompilerar jag det i mitt importscript i stället
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> einand: men fotar du raw nu för tiden då?
<Philip5> har för mig att du bara körde jpg tidigare
<M3th4n0l> nån som vet min fråga ?
<HeMan> M3th4n0l: har för mig att det inte är någon "gräns" mellan 500 GB och uppåt
<HeMan> M3th4n0l: dvs det borde funka
<Philip5> tycker också det borde funka även om jag inte har testat någon sådan just
<HeMan> M3th4n0l: men jag skulle inte våga lova något eftersom det är en IBM
<Philip5> kanske mest stod så för att de såldes med de storlekarna
<Berxwedan> lyckad uppgradering till kde 4.8.5
<Philip5> Berxwedan: buuu! du ska ju vara lite mer i framkant och köra kde 4.9.0
<Philip5> living on the edge
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :) vill jag så kör jag cauldron
<Berxwedan> men jag är med i QA-teamet
<Philip5> men då måste du köra allt cutting edge och inte bara kde??
<Berxwedan> därför är cauldron inget alterantiv för mig för tillfället
<Berxwedan> Philip5: cauldron är cutting edge
<Berxwedan> det är
<Berxwedan> rullande utgåva
<Berxwedan> jag har core update testing aktiverad för testa saker innan den når core update så swecarp och gänget får :) det bra
<M3th4n0l> HeMan, vad ska jag göra då ?
<M3th4n0l> asså tekniskt borde de ju funka.. jag menar den servern är EOL o så
<M3th4n0l> och antagligen har IBM inte uppdaterat sin hemsida med relevant info
<M3th4n0l> men jag har aldrig hört att de ska va en begränsning i sata porten
<Berxwedan> Philip5: dock har jag läst bra saker om 4.9.0. kmail sägs blivit riktigt bra och nepomuk inte lika jobbig.
<M3th4n0l> för hur stor en disk kan va, den begränsningen ligger väl i OS'et ?
<Berxwedan> samt massa andra förbättringar
<Philip5> Berxwedan: kde 4.9 är bäst!
<Berxwedan> Philip5: jepp ke 4.9.* är grym, jag väntar :) tills mga3 är ute och då kör jag det.
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> väntar.... pfff
<Philip5> chcicken
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :) jag kör ju nyare saker än dig
<Berxwedan> kärna
<Berxwedan> pulseaudio
<Philip5> äsch
<Berxwedan> paket
<Philip5> spelar mindre roll
<Berxwedan> :P du har bara nyare desktop
<Berxwedan> :P
<Philip5> kde är allt
<Philip5> :D
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :) kde rules
<Philip5> Philip5 rules! :D
<Berxwedan> :) nee så illa är det nog inte
<Philip5> jooooooooo
<Philip5> Philip5 is the king of the world!
<einand> Philip5: gjort ett halvår förutom 2 veckors uppehåll då min hårdisk tog slut
 * Philip5 kanske ska dricka mindre kaffe
<Berxwedan> einand: :) kör kde
<Berxwedan> eller :P så kommer Philip5 jaga dig med toffel
<einand> Berxwedan: jag kör windows
<Berxwedan> einand: :) då blir du nog jagad av mig med
<einand> Berxwedan: fast vi snacka om foto ;)
<einand> Berxwedan: tur att jag kör windows då när jag blir jagad av dig, så batteriet håller
<Berxwedan> windows går mot tuffa tider.
<einand> jag gillar win8
<einand> klart tuffaste som kommit på länge
<Berxwedan> einand: :) jag är väldigt snabb. du hinner inte ens be en bön.
<einand> Berxwedan: fast jag är väldigt långt ifrån dig
<Berxwedan> einand: verkar vara så bland linux användare som kör windows att dom uppskattar win8 mer än windows hardcore-användare
<Berxwedan> einand: :) väldigt långt är väl ta i.
<einand> Berxwedan: hur nära lund är du nu?
<Berxwedan> einand: långt. :)
<einand> ok, långt men inte väldigt långt ;)
<Berxwedan> undrar om win8 blir en större flopp än vista
<einand> får se
<_Trullo> blir nog svårt det
<Berxwedan> win8 har väldigt förvirrad gränsnitt
<einand> tror den har stor chans att bli det, då dom inte gjort så man kan gå tillbaka till win7
<einand> win7 tycker jag är rejält optimalt
<Berxwedan> _Trullo: nja. inte ens vista var så här hatad som win8 är redan nu.
<einand> dock är win8 bättre
<_Trullo> varför är win8 hatad då?
<einand> går så rejält mycket snabbare att starta program i win8 för oss keyboardnördar
<einand> _Trullo: för det är nytt
<Berxwedan> einand: kan hålla med att win7 är det enda bra microsoft släppt på OS sidan.
<einand> Berxwedan: XP var bra för 10år sedan med ;)
<einand> eller 15
<Screedo> goddag
<einand> Screedo: Godmorgon
<Barre> DOS 6.1 var också ett lyft
<Berxwedan> nja nytt är väl ta i. det är otrolig förvirrad gränssnitt och är ej användarvänlig om man vill arbeta med mus/tangentbord
<Screedo> 5.0 var fint det med
<einand> Berxwedan: absolut, minneshanteringen där var rejält mycket bättre
<Berxwedan> einand: xp är skit.
<Berxwedan> värre skräp har jag ej sätt
<einand> absolut inget mot xp
<Screedo> nä, man saknar tiden då man fick installera dos först och sedan windows 3.1 :D
<einand> iaf inte så som det ser ut idag
<Berxwedan> minns när den kom ut, värre än vista för mig.
<_Trullo> xp är väl det bästa dom släppt
<einand> håller med
<einand> aldrig haft problem med xp
<_Trullo> om man jämför med 95 o 98 exempelvis
<einand> Win2k om möjligt var trevligare
<Berxwedan> _Trullo: nja jag tycker win7, som var sista microsoft OS jag körde.
 * Barre jobbar varje dag i XP vilket är imponerande på ett drygt 10år gammalt OS
<_Trullo> win7 e bättre än xp
<einand> Win7 är nog bäst, fast det är nog mest pga att det var bättre optimerat på nya maskiner, och ny-tänk på vad som skall använda vad, tex gpu accleraded grafik
<Screedo> hela min arbetsplats kör XP fortfarande :)
<Barre> but sure... jag vill i.o.f.s. skjuta mig i huvudet ett par ggr om dagen också...
<Berxwedan> för sätta upp xp och få saker som man vill ha är lika med 5-6 installation av valfri linux dist. nej tack. sedan underhålla xp är inte skoj.
<Screedo> +2000 datorer :D
<Berxwedan> oj nu måste jag starta om för 10-ggr
<einand> alltså, folk verkar fastnat på 10år, och glömmer att xp är närmare 14år gammalt
<_Trullo> stabilt os XP
<Screedo> kom inte XP 2003?
<Berxwedan> win7 har dock betydligt mer förvirrad gränssnitt och svårbegriplig jämfört med xp. det kan jag nog ge xp.
<einand> frågan är om det är mer förvirrande, eller bara ovant
<Berxwedan> einand: förvirrande
<einand> osäker på det
<Berxwedan> varför det?
<einand> allt är mycket enklare att hitta i win7
<Berxwedan> einand: kanske i din värld
<einand> både kategorier och ikoner är mer logiskt updelat
<einand> och om man bara har ett hum om mvad det heter, skriver man det i startmenyn, så hittar man det lätt
<Barre> einand: men... det är väl inte 14 år... jag har för mig att det släpptes någon gång 2000-2001... det blir väl 12 år kanske då... emn 14?
<Berxwedan> einand: nja. det håller jag med dig inte om, men men vi tycker nog olikt.
<einand> behöver ju inte ens stavarätt
<Berxwedan> einand: krunner knäcker win7 startmeny
<Berxwedan> :)
<einand> Barre: ville få debatt ;) och att folk skulle tänka efter. Jag var så snäv och tänkte att 12+ är närmare 14 än 10 ;)
<Screedo> windows XP:  Detaljhandeln nåddes den 25 oktober 2001.
<Barre> einand: hahah... du tänkte så... kollade precis på wikipedia och där dkriver de 24-aug 2001.. så närmare 10 än 14 om wikipedia stämmer ;)
<einand> Barre: shit, då hade jag fel ;)
<einand> Barre: men om några dagar så ;)
<einand> jobbigt, skrev två exakt lika långa meningar-
<Barre> einand: =)
<Berxwedan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1NzY
<realubot> Skärp er annars ...
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/google-far-miljonboter
<realubot> Google spårar användarnas surfvanor m.h.a. cookies.
<realubot> "Kakor används på många webbplatser för att ge besökare tillgång till olika funktioner men kan också följa besökarens surfande på andra webbplaster som använder samma kaka."
<Berxwedan> miljon-böter för dom är som lunchpengar för vanlig person
<realubot> Hur går detta till i praktiken? Google skickar ut cookie på webbplats A och när besökaren kommer till webbplats B så läses cookien in och webbplats B ser då att besökaren även har varit på webbplats A eller?
<realubot> Hur går det till i praktiken?
<realubot> Där Google så klart på ett eller annat sätt skickar ut cookies från webbplats A och webbplats V.
<realubot> *B
<realubot> Måste Google äga webbplatserna eller skickar Google ut cookies från andra sajter som använder Google-kod? T.ex. sajter med Google Analytics?
<realubot> "På detta sätt kan besökarnas surfvanor kartläggas på flera webbplaster om dessa använder samma annons– och statistiktjänst."
<Barre> realubot: så många sajter använder google analyctic och andra google-tjänster (+1, etc.) så de behöver inte inte äga sajterna utan använder sina egna cookies
<realubot> Dum fråga. Det står ju i faktarutan.
<Barre> vad stod det då?
<realubot> Barre: Mm.
<realubot> Barre: Det jag skrev 17:08.
<realubot> "På detta sätt kan besökarnas surfvanor kartläggas på flera webbplaster om dessa använder samma annons– och statistiktjänst."
<realubot> Det där.
<Barre> ayhhh...
<realubot> Google har helt klart en enorm möjlighet att kontrollera människor. Dels genom sökningar men också genom att deras kod finns på var och varannan sajt.
 * realubot gömmer sig under sängen för Google.
<Boston> Hej, jag är ganska ny och håller på att installera ubuntu 12.04 på min dator:
<Boston> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Acer-Aspire-5820TG-484G75Mnks.45288.0.html
<Boston> (srry bästa länken jag hittade)
<Boston> dock får jag en massa jäkla problem så jag vet knappt var jag ska börja. Problemet värkar vara med grafikkortet. Jag kan installera de vanliga drivrutinerna på additional drivers men inte post realese. Jag får igång datorn med det laggar och window manager crashar alltid när jag startar första programmet så jag måste logga ut och in för att det ska funka. unity 3d fungerar inte heller. Jag har testat både
<coffe> HeMan,  ping
<HeMan> coffe: pong
<johanbr> Boston, visst har den två grafikkort?
<johanbr> det kan ge lite problem ibland...
<Boston> johanbr: ja jag tror den har ett integrerat. Vad ska man göra ?
<johanbr> Boston, de öppna drivrutinerna fungerar bättre med att byta grafikkort
<johanbr> prova att INTE installera några extra drivrutiner
<johanbr> alternativt, prova det här: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10514644&postcount=4
<Boston> johanbr: okej men unity 3d funkar inte utan drivrutiner, men tror du att det är den enda lösningen ? :S
<johanbr> unity borde fungera bra med de öppna drivrutinerna
<johanbr> det är inte utan drivrutiner - utan drivrutiner skulle du inte se nånting alls
<Boston> johanbr:  vad menar du med de öppna drivrutinerna ?
<Boston> johanbr: med ny installerat os (utan extra drivrutine) så funkar inte unity 3d iaf  :(
<johanbr> vilket grafikkort kör den med som standard?
<johanbr> prova att avinstallera alla extra drivrutiner och boota om
<johanbr> även om unity inte fungerar då kan man se i loggarna vad som inte funkar
<Boston> johanbr: ok jag återkommer då, tusen tack so far
<Boston> johanbr: nvm jag hade redan gjort det, vad ska jag kolla ?
<johanbr> lägg /var/log/Xorg.0.log på pastebin och posta länk
<johanbr> enklast: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<johanbr> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Boston> erller asså det funkade inte så jag va tvungen att återställa xorg.conf och nu när jag kollar i prop drivers så står det att den är removed. Men jag är egentligen inte säker på om det verkligen är borttagen
<Boston> johanbr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139493/
<johanbr> Boston, hmm, ser normalt ut
<johanbr> Boston, kan du posta .xsession-errors också?
<johanbr> pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<Boston> johanbr: hmm okej, asså jag är inne i unity 3d men grafiken är inte som den ska
<johanbr> Boston, aha...
<johanbr> vad är fel?
<Boston> johanbr: det kan jag göra
<johanbr> glöm det
<johanbr> jag trodde att unity inte startade
<johanbr> vad är fel med grafiken?
<Boston> johanbr: när man går in på ubuntutweak och ska ändra så finns bara de alternativen som det är för unity 2d. Och så är grafiken, tex vid alt+tab som unity 2d. Sen är det massor med problem som jag beskrev innan, lag, windowmanager hänger sig
<Boston> johanbr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139523/
<johanbr> det där ser ju ut som du kör unity-2d ändå...
<johanbr> prova "unity --replace &"
<Boston> johanbr: ait
<Boston> compiz error, crashade "You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs:
<Boston> compiz-core, libglib2.0-0"
<Boston> brb, ska återställa windowmanager
<Al_Bundy> All heil to the mighty KING.....Allllll Bunnyyyyy! :)
<realubot> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1000
<Boston> johanbr: ait, ska jag köra en sudo apt-get upgrade eller ?
<Al_Bundy> Kör Debian 7 nu. Faktiskt en stor skillnad. Mycket enklare än Ubuntu 12.04 i programanvändning :)
<johanbr> Boston, ja, gör det
<epzil0n> ubuntu.se önskade mig en trevlig födelsedag :)
<Boston> (jag har gjort det massor av gånger förut, men inte på 64 bitars faktiskt, som jag är på nu. på 32 bitars gjorde det ingen skillnad iaf)
<epzil0n> Debian wheezy e najs :)
<Boston> grattis
<epzil0n> tack :)
<epzil0n> näe dags att ägna sig åt gästerna och slänga på grillen :P
<Boston1> johanbr: nu bröt helvetet lös på datorn. När updateringen var färdig och skulle reboota så frös datorn när den stände ner sig, bara en svart skärm, var tvungen att bota om manuellt. När datorn startades up blev det nåt fel med att mounta med min route partion och man kunde trycka på s och m. När jag väll kom in och skulle fixa problemen med windowmanager crashen genom alt + print+k så stängde bara dat
<coobra> hahaha
<johanbr> Boston1, alt-print-k ?
<johanbr> varför tryckte du på det?
<johanbr> det dödar alla processer
<Boston1> för varje gång jag startar upp datorn, så krashar det första programmet jag startar och det verkar va det enda som tar sig ur det
<Boston1> händer varje gång
<johanbr> exakt hur kraschar programmet? fryser datorn?
<Boston1> musen fryser inte, men när jag öppnar ett window fryser hela det. kan inte trycka på nåt eller dra det. tror jag kan trycka up searchen fast inte riktigt något jag kan göra där för att ta mig ur krashen
<Boston1> även om jag inte har startat ett program och programet har krashat, om direkt när jag har bootat up datorn gör den processen, dödar alla processer och loggar in igen så verkar det fungera då iaf
<Boston1> (det är ett återkomande problem även om jag har eller inte har installerat några additional grafikdrivrutiner)
<maxjezy> woho! mina nya datorgrejor har kommit!
<maxjezy> passivt kylt grafikkort så sexigt
<johanbr> Boston1, prova det här efter du loggat in:
<maxjezy> vad tror ni man behöver för watt på nätagget till ett geforce 210?
<maxjezy> passivt kylt kort
<johanbr> echo DDIS |sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<johanbr> och logga sen ut
<johanbr> och logga in igen
<johanbr> det byter till det diskreta grafikkortet
<epzil0n> maxjezy: Minimum System Power Requirement (W) 300W står det här http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-210/specifications
<Boston1> först måste jag installera switcheroo väl?
<Boston1> johanbr: för jag får bara echo DDIS |sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Boston1> tee: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: No such file or directory
<johanbr> nej, inget ska installeras
<johanbr> vad säger "dmesg |grep switcheroo" ?
<maxjezy> epzil0n, thnx :)
<maxjezy> då pillar ja i kortet
<Boston1> johanbr: ingenting :/
<johanbr> hmm...
<johanbr> grep switcheroo /var/log/dmesg
<johanbr> ger det nåt?
<Boston1> johanbr: ingentign heller
<johanbr> Boston1, hmm... prova "modprobe radeon" och sen "sudo ls /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"
<johanbr> ger det nåt?
<johanbr> första ska vara "sudo modprobe radeon"
<Boston1> första: FATAL: Module off not found.
<Boston1> andra: ls: cannot access /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: No such file or directory
<Boston1> locate switcheroo
<Boston1> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-23/include/linux/vga_switcheroo.h
<Boston1> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic/include/config/vga/switcheroo.h
<Boston1> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic/include/linux/vga_switcheroo.h
<johanbr> "Module off not found" ??
<johanbr> skrev du rätt?
<Boston1> aa :O
<maxjezy> kan jag använda en usb hårddisk som installationsmedium för ubutu?
<Boston1> maxjezy: yes
<Boston1> maxjezy: antingen med unetbootin eller startup disk creator
<maxjezy> måste jag ha en hårddisk i datorn för att usb live ska funka?
<maxjezy> för den ville inte boota från usbn
<maxjezy> har ingen hårddisk i
<Boston1> maxjezy: nej det tror jag inte :/ men har du rätt inställt i BIOS så datorn förstår att den ska boota från usbn? (eller något boot menu)
<maxjezy> jo, men boot menu vill inte starta
<maxjezy> kanske måste uppdatera bios
<maxjezy> bara setup för bios
<maxjezy> men där valde jag sandisk usbn
<Boston1> maxjezy: ok vad händer när den ska starta då=
<maxjezy> anyway, formaterar om usb'n först
<maxjezy> den säger, stoppa i medium
<maxjezy> den hårddisken som låg i var en 80 gb disk
<Boston1> maxjezy: ok men kör du fat32 på usbn?
<maxjezy> vet ej, tror det för den har funkat att installera från
<maxjezy> installationen kräver väl fat32
<nighter> apache om man klickar på en fil i direcotry listing test.txt exempelvis så är det ju standard vid bakgrund och svar text, någon som har koll hur man ändrar det med apache config?
<nighter> allså färgen
<nighter> utan html kod i txt filen.
<Boston1> maxjezy: typ det är standard iaf. men aa jag antar att du kan prova att formatera om den ordentligt till fat32 och "bränna" om.
<Boston1> maxjezy: men har du möjlighet att prova den på någon annan dator?
<Boston1> maxjezy: så du slipper hela processen ifall att det inte är det som är felet
<Philip5> einand: testade en nikon 70-300 vr idag. är det inte sånn du har?
<maxjezy> jävla usbsticka
<maxjezy> verkar paj
<maxjezy> ubuntu klarar inte mounta den iaf
<coobra> fail
<maxjezy> det är en sån där dålig stocka med enhet som ej går att formatera helt
<maxjezy> testar usbhårddisken
<einand> Philip5: sigma
<maxjezy> nice. hitta kubuntu på den usbdisken
<Boston1> maxjezy: du kan skriva setxkbmap se i terminalen för att få svenskt tangentbord (om du är inne på ett ubuntu nu) Men kolla även i gparted om den kan åtminsone uppfatta hårddiskarna, även om dom inte går att mounta
<maxjezy> slipper jag ladda ner något
<einand> Philip5: mitt objektiv kosta bara 1100 nytt så är rätt så värdelöst ;)
<Philip5> einand: aha, sigma... ;)
<maxjezy> Boston1, jag slog sönder den
<maxjezy> den har jävlats nog
<coobra> hahaha
<Philip5> einand: du får börja investera i lite bra glas ;)
<coobra> glas ?
<coobra> ere brist på glas ?
<einand> Philip5: blir nog det, skulle gjort det nu men beslöt mig för att gifta mig i stället
<Philip5> einand: dålig prioritet... först kommer kameran och sedan tjej... ;)
<johanbr> Boston1, om du verkligen skrev rätt, prova "sudo modprobe radeon" och sen "dmesg |tail" direkt efter
<johanbr> lägg sen utskriften på pastebin
<maxjezy> Boston1, vad heter startupdiskcreator
<maxjezy> måste installera det
<Philip5> coobra: alltid brist på det vettu :P
<maxjezy> unetbootin verkar inte vilja starta längre
<coobra> Philip5: heh
<einand> Philip5: ;)
<maxjezy> äh, det funka nu
<maxjezy> måste starta från terminalen
<Berxwedan> vilken öde kurder har
<realubot> Vad tror ni om det här då: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/forskare-kan-spara-natrykten
<Berxwedan> vinner guld och medaljer
<Berxwedan> åt iran
<realubot> Det låter lite för bra för att vara sant.
<Berxwedan> turkiet
<Berxwedan> ryssland
<Berxwedan> osv
<maxjezy> brb
<Berxwedan> en dag :) ska mitt folk vinna OS medaljer åt sitt folk och land enbart
<coobra> hahaha
<Boston1> johanbr: hur får jag in den outputen i pastebin?
<coobra> inte vårt fel ni inte kan hålla sams med andra
<coobra> ;o
<johanbr> Boston1, klipp och klistra på http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<johanbr> eller "dmesg |tail |pastebinit"
<realubot> maxjezy: Unetbootin fungerar på mitt system 12.04.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ominstallera det om det inte startar ...
<Boston1> johanbr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139658/
<realubot> johanbr: Det är inte ofta man ser dig aktiv i kanalen.
<johanbr> realubot, har lite mer tid nu när det är sommar
<Boston1> in the summertime when the weather is fine, you've got ubuntu got ubuntu on your mind =)
<johanbr> Boston1, ok, verkar som det felet inte är nåt allvarligt
<johanbr> men fortfarande ingen fil /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch ?
<realubot> johanbr: Jaha ja.
<Boston1> johanbr: nä
<johanbr> Boston1, vad säger "uname -a" ?
<Boston1> Linux boston-Aspire-5820TG 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Berxwedan> ibland fungerar ej unetbootin
<Berxwedan> framför allt på hybridison
<johanbr> Boston1, hmm... jag börjar få slut på idéer
<johanbr> du kan ju prova en alfaversion av ubuntu 12.10, eller kanske nån annan distro
<maxjezy> sådärja, boota från den hårddisken iaf
<maxjezy> (usb)
<maxjezy> men kubuntu hitta inte trådlösa nätverk
<maxjezy> lspci visade att kortet funkar iaf.
<maxjezy> men men, testar ubuntu senaste versionen istället
<Boston1> johanbr: mm men jag va inne lite på att installera drivrutinerna manuellt förut.. men det kanske inte är värt med tanke på att dom trots allt installeras med gui'n. men jag tänkte om det kan ha med xorg.conf att göra och läste nåt om amdconfig --initial=dual-head eller liknande. men tror du det finns en chans att försöka få igång den drivrutinen?
<Boston1> maxjezy: du kan ju behöva kolla additional drivers för att få igång det trådlösa ibland
<maxjezy> Boston1, jo, men ja har svårt att konfiga kubuntu endå
<maxjezy> så ja pallar inte köra det
<maxjezy> tjejen som ska få denna dator :)
<Boston1> maxjezy: haha a låter bra, jag är inte nåt fan av kubbe heller tbh =)
<maxjezy> fick ett helt nytt geforce 210 och ett d-link wireless för 200kr
<maxjezy> helt nya grejer!
<maxjezy> 140 kr + 60 i frakt
<Boston1> maxjezy: härligt att höra :P inte jättebra koll på hårdvarupriser etc dock
<maxjezy> jag är nöjd, passivt kylt kort var det jag ville ha
<maxjezy> och ett trådlöst kort
<maxjezy> d-link är ingen favorit men
<johanbr> Boston1, efter lite googling verkar det som att fglrx kan funka, men att du måste ställa in "Discrete" i BIOS
<maxjezy> det här grafikkortet är iaf 10 ggr bättre än det som satt i
<Boston1> johanbr: men vare då man hela tiden behövde byta för att komma in i windows?
<johanbr> tror jag såg att de skrev det,ja
<Boston1> johanbr: ok men tusen tack för hjälpen får leva utan unity tills vidare då. peace
<johanbr> det var så lite
<Boston1> maxjezy: ok jag ska installera om allt skit på min dator nu också hare bra
<maxjezy> tror ni D-Link DWL G510 funkar i ubuntu 12.04
<_Trullo> funkar en raspberry pi i ubuntu nu?
<realubot> Hur mycket påverkar egentligen grafikkortet kvalitén på bilden?
<Berxwedan> _Trullo: ingen aning.
<realubot> Jag menar, gör kvalitén på grafikkortet någon skillnad för hur Skrivbordet, webbsidor ser ut?
<realubot> video?
<Berxwedan> realubot: ja du, gpu är ju viktigt då bra gpu kan klara av högre upplösning på bättre sätt.
<Berxwedan> eller menar du rent generellt?
<Berxwedan> _Trullo: prova google sökning :). dock vet jag att debian bör fungera.
<Boston> johanbr: jag kan iaf medela att det fixade 90% av alla mina problem. unity verkar funka som det ska, det hänger sig fortfarande i början, men verkar vara något mildare. nu kommer det typ upp lite då och då att det har blivit nåt system fel men det verkar inte hända nåt iaf så.
<johanbr> Boston, ok, det låter bra
<Boston> johanbr: till och med window fungerar, lite segt och laggit med mongo upplösning men det funkar xD
<Boston> jag funderar om det här att den hänger sig kanske är ett helt orelaterat problem, jag menar vad jag än har gjort med grafiken så har det ju alltid varit kvar
<maxjezy2> någon talade om nå additional drivers
<maxjezy2> får inte mitt d-link att funka
<maxjezy2> 04:08.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3060 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R
<maxjezy2> tror det är det
<maxjezy2> för mitt moderkort har nog inget inbyggt
<johanbr> maxjezy2, vilken ubuntuversion?
<maxjezy2> 12.04
<maxjezy2> johanbr:
<johanbr> borde tydligen funka i 12.04 enligt http://askubuntu.com/questions/84959/ralink-rt3060-driver-not-working
<johanbr> vad säger "sudo lshw -C network" ?
<maxjezy2> var kan jag paste?
<maxjezy2> !paste
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<maxjezy2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139809/
<maxjezy2> det undre nätverket är via telefon theatring via usb
<maxjezy2> från mobilen
<maxjezy2> min android
<maxjezy2> så jag kan fråga om hjälp  via denna dator, så ja slipper springa mellan rummen
<maxjezy2> 320mb uppdateringar
<maxjezy2> gah
<maxjezy2> att installera ubuntu tar endel bandbredd
<maxjezy2> 2.9 gb ram, AMD Athlon (tm) 64 Processor 3200+
<maxjezy2> duger det?
<johanbr> maxjezy2, vad säger "sudo ifconfig wlan1 up" ?
<maxjezy2> johanbr: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy
<maxjezy2> jag kör updateringarna nu iaf
<maxjezy2> kan det ha med det att göra?
<maxjezy2> via update manager
<johanbr> maxjezy2, prova det här:
<johanbr> sudo rmmod rt2800pci
<johanbr> sudo modprobe rt2860sta
<maxjezy2> FATAL: Module rt2860sta not found.
<johanbr> maxjezy, ok prova "sudo modprobe rt2800pci" igen
<maxjezy2> det ger inget svar, bara accepterar
<maxjezy2> nu då?
<johanbr> sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<maxjezy2> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy
<maxjezy2> ska jag starta om datorn?
<maxjezy2> uppdateringarna är klara
<johanbr> hmm... kan du lägga utskrift från "dmesg |tail" på pastebin?
<maxjezy2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139848/
<maxjezy2> iaf, jag startar om datorn snabbt
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Jag använde Myunity och den knullade hela min fucking skärm
<Peyam> nu vill ja ha det som det var innan
<Peyam> hur kan man återställa alltng?
<Peyam> svara nu då era jävlar
<andol> (Jo, för det är precis det ordvalet jag skulle använda ifall jag ville göra folk benägna att hjälpa mig.)
<Peyam> käft
<coffe> +<
<coffe> +1
<maxjezy> johanbr, vänta lite
<maxjezy> datorn vill inte boota längre
<maxjezy> hittar dock ingen hemsida att posta bilden på
<maxjezy> både pasteall och imgur ger error
<johanbr> va?
<johanbr> borde inte vara orsakat av nåt av det jag rekommenderade iaf
<maxjezy> johanbr, http://picpaste.com/pics/IMAG2156-dC4a2gq2.1344627365.jpg
<maxjezy> testade både nya och gamla kerneln
<johanbr> vad säger hela raden som börjar med "ALERT!" ?
<maxjezy> det som fattas är "does not exist!"
<maxjezy> es not exist dvs
<maxjezy> kan det vara hårddisk fel?
<maxjezy> tycker det tar sån tid för datorn att ladda upp diskar
<maxjezy> innan ja får bootmeny
<johanbr> kan vara hårddiskfel, ja
<johanbr> men mer troligt att device-uuid har ändrats
<maxjezy> tror jag installerar windows på  den datorn
<maxjezy> den ska endå bara användas och se flash film på nätet
<maxjezy> tror stödet är stabilare då
<maxjezy> inte min huvudbry att sitta i windows lixom
<maxjezy> tjejen pr0nsurfar inte mycket så virus lär hon inte få
<maxjezy> det är en gammal dator från grunden
<maxjezy> med lite uppdaterade delar på
<maxjezy> ska dock sätta i en annan hårddisk innan jag installerar något nytt på den
<maxjezy> eller, är detta möjligt, ha en usb-hårddisk och köra operativsystemet från?
<maxjezy> usb2 that is.
<maxjezy> och om det är möjligt, kan man installera operativsystemet på samma partition som live systemet ligger i
<maxjezy> eller måste jag ge den en till partition innan? isf, borde det vara endast möjligt om jag splittar disken innan, och inte i installationen
<maxjezy> har alltid haft illamående känslor med d-link i linux
<maxjezy> är det befogat tro?
<maxjezy> kan ju köra sladd men ja köpte just detta kort för att slippa
<maxjezy> ser så lodigt ut med tpsladdar överallt
<johanbr> maxjezy, visst kan du installera ubuntu på usb-hårddisk, men knappast på samma partition
<johanbr> kopiera live-cd:n till ett usb-minne och installera därifrån
<johanbr> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<maxjezy> om inte windows 8 funkar på den datorn så kör jag så
<maxjezy> tills jag köpt en ny disk
<johanbr> bättre länk: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/23/install-ubuntu-11-04-on-external-hard-disk/
<maxjezy> är det inte att rekommendera att göra det i gparted istället
<maxjezy> för live session
<johanbr> spelar nog ingen roll
<maxjezy> känns som att ibland får man mer problem i live session
<maxjezy> men ja tror den där disken är gammal
<maxjezy> endast 80gb
<maxjezy> tog den ur en låda bara
<maxjezy> men ja har en till disk men den har jag backup bilder på
<maxjezy> så den vill ja inte leka riddare med
<maxjezy> kan ju dock testa ett annat usbminne att installera med dock
<maxjezy> vart det nu ligger
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> gah för 10mbit lina
<Markk> o/
<maxjezy> hade 100 men bytte ner mig av snålhet
<maxjezy> nu får man vänta på windows 8 downloaden
<realubot> Vad är en HDMI-kabel med Ethernet?
<maxjezy> 2.3 gb tror jag det var
<realubot> Internet genom HDMI-kabeln eller vad är det frågan om?!?
<maxjezy> ethernet är inte internet per automatik
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag funderar också på att göra det. Byta ner mig till 10 Mbit/s för att tjäna 100 kr eller något.
<realubot> 50-100 kr.
<maxjezy> realubot, man är så jävla bortskämd med 100
<realubot> Lär ju knappast behöva 100 Mbit/s för svtplay?
<maxjezy> sällan man behöver det
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> endast för att ladda operativsytem typ
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du märkt någon prestandaskillnad?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> lika fett
<realubot> Okay.
<maxjezy> alltid top-hastighet
<maxjezy> telia fiber har jag
<sir_obi> tja på alla
<realubot> maxjezy: Vilken hastighet?
<realubot> sir_obi: Hej hej.
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur fungerar svtplay.se på högsta kvalitén med den hastigheten?
<realubot> DrGrov: Byt bank! ;)
<realubot> swecarp: Skepp ohoj!
<swecarp> hojtans realubot
<realubot> swecarp: Hur är läget?
<swecarp> bara bra här ska snart ut med hundarna en kort sväng
<realubot> swecarp: Aha. Vad är det för ras på hundarna?
<swecarp> collie har 2 st
<realubot> DrGrov: Du blev väl inte arg nu?
<realubot> swecarp: Okay.
<sir_obi> är det någon här som har byggt en ubuntu baserad distro men en installer?
<realubot> swecarp: Vad kostar en hund per månad?
<swecarp> kena Berxwedan
<realubot> Berxwedan: Tjena mittbena.
<swecarp> dom kostar ca 500 i mat och försäkring i månaden om jag räknar rätt
<realubot> swecarp: Jag hade gissat på en tusing styck.
<realubot> Du menar 500 kr per hund då eller?
<Berxwedan> swecarp: kena
<Berxwedan> realubot: tjena sidbena :P
<realubot> Berxwedan: Vad pysslar du med?
<swecarp> en säck med mat för 600 räcker i 2 månader för våra 2
<Berxwedan> realubot: följer debatt-program
<Berxwedan> som precis tog slut
<realubot> Vad är HDMI with Ethernet?
<realubot> Vad menas med det?
<realubot> Berxwedan: Aha.
<realubot> swecarp: Jo, men sedan tillkommer ju försäkring o.s.v. så det plussar ju på några hundringar?
<Berxwedan> realubot: går med hundarna. lär väl svara dig senare.
<gecko> Berxwedan< Har du skaffat hundar?
<Berxwedan> gecko: nee. swecarp har hundar.
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) jag svarade bara realubot att swecarp svar lär dröja då han går ut med sina hundar
<gecko> Aha
<Berxwedan> gecko: hur mår gubbtok idag?
<Berxwedan> gecko: vad har du haft för dig? jagat kvinnorna i byn? :P
<gecko> rött som den tok jag är. har varit en jobbig dag på en djurpark
<gecko> *trött
<Berxwedan> gecko: haha. djurpark? skoj. kolmårdens?
<gecko> Nä Lycksele
<Berxwedan> gecko: inte hört talas om.
<gecko> Jag förstår det du okunnige sörlänning
<Berxwedan> :P jag är från norra kurdistan och bott större delen av mitt liv i västra sverige
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, svenne!
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: ju, jag är väldigt svensk :P.
<maxjezy> svensk blir man när man kommer hit, oavsätt man vill eller ej!
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: vet ej om gemene svensk ser det så.
<Berxwedan> men om du ser mig som svensk så ser jag dig som finsk :P
<maxjezy> rikstagen osv iaf :)
<maxjezy> tack, har inte mycket mer gemensamt med svenskar än språket så tack för att du visar mig min respekt ja förtjänar o gode svensk!
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: finska har väl inget med svenska språket att göra?
<Berxwedan> :) snarare kurdiska och svenska som är mer närbesläktade
<maxjezy> jo, kebab växer ju både i sverige och kurdistan
<maxjezy> :)
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: :) självklart. vi som kom på kebab.
<maxjezy> i finland har vi inte kebab
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: sant. ni har inga kurder :P.
<Berxwedan> nejdå finland är nog mysig. om man bortsett ifrån allt dåligt med finland :P.
<maxjezy> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kebab
<maxjezy> kolla där, andra språk
<maxjezy> finland finns inte länkat!
<Berxwedan> jävlar att de tror det är turkisk
<maxjezy> haha
<Berxwedan> turkar är expert på snå andras historia och göra till sin
<maxjezy> nu låter du lite rasistisk Berxwedan !
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: jepp när det kommer till turkiska staten är jag rasist :)
<Berxwedan> :P avskyr den
<Berxwedan> men nu ska vi ej vara politiska
<Berxwedan> ne nu blir det muzika kurdi
<gecko> Nu måste det bli nog för nu innan jag slår pannan i tangentbordet av trötthet. ha de
<Berxwedan> gecko: lyssna på skön muzik
<Berxwedan> :P
<DrGrov> Någon som är insatt i Dreambox?
<Berxwedan> DrGrov: begränsad.
<Berxwedan> en släkting har dreambox
<DrGrov> Berxwedan: PM?
<Berxwedan> DrGrov: visst. men jag har som sagt begränsad. det lilla jag vet är att jag såg en öis och ifk göteborg en ggr
<Berxwedan> ibland är mottagningen bra och ibland inte
<Berxwedan> :) så mycket vet jag
<Berxwedan> sorry var ej öis utan gais
<einand> Philip6: nu  blev jag småsur på nikon, dom sänkte precis priset på min kamera med 200 usd
<maxjezy> einand, och där tappa din massor i andrahandsvärde!
<maxjezy> skriv ett brev till nikon att du vill ha 200usd
<einand> maxjezy: skiter fullständigt i det
<einand> jag vill bara gnälla
<einand> d800 sänktes med 400 usd
 * bitt^n glor på Bergman film
<maxjezy> om de hade varit en bil och de sänkt 50% veckan efter inköp, hade du varit glad?
<maxjezy> andrahandsvärdet hade ju också sjunkt enormt
<einand> fast nu sänkte dom bara med 30%
<maxjezy> jag skulle gnälla hos nikon
<maxjezy> annars fortsätter dom ju med samma metoder
<einand> alltså, om jag köper en bil för att ha den tills den dör, så skiter jag i det, men köper jag den med avsikt att sälja
<einand> så visst
<bitt^n> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_hzs_rhAqA
<maxjezy> ofta håller en bil knappt 10 år
<bitt^n> nån brud på nån dejtingsajt som tyckte jag skulle glo på den :D
<segoflic> :o
<bitt^n> o:
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-11
<maxjezy> äntligen lite windows i huset
<gecko> Idag så blir vi solokvist här igen. Vårt främmande åker hem till sig igen. Bra så man kan ha sina vanliga rutiner igen :)
<gecko> Hm. För många "igen"
<gecko> Jag har nu börjat räkna ned dagarna tills vi lämnar Sverige. På onsdag 07:00 lyfter vi härifrån mot Ankara. Bläää. Jag som knappt vill åka på affären.
<gecko> Men det är i ett gott syfte så man får bita ihop och lida i tysthet.
<realubot> Du ser fram emot din tripp till Turkiet hör jag. ;)
<realubot> gecko: Har du alltid varit en hemkär ensamvarg eller är det något som har kommit med åldern?
<realubot> Vad är det här för dösnack: " Anledningen är att både Gnome eller KDE tar alldeles för stort diskutrymme. Debian som vill kunna skeppas på en cd-skiva har helt enkelt inte plats för någon av de båda fönstermiljöerna. Därför blir det XFCE som tar den platsen."
<realubot> Om Ubuntu får plats på en CD så borde väl Debian med Gnome 3 få plats på en CD också?
<realubot> https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.459843/darfor-dissar-debian-gnome
<realubot> Debian tar väl knappast mer utrymme än Ubuntu eller?
<Screedo> god morgon
<Screedo> vilket program kan jag hämta hem mina log filer från min DD-wrt router i ubuntu? Hittar en massa program för windows men inte linux.
<Screedo> ingen som är vaken?
<realubot> God morgon.
 * realubot realubot i ottan is back.
<realubot> 78 users online. Vi blir bara färre och färre. Snart är sv. ubuntu-användare en utrotningshotad art.
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> goddag realubot
<Screedo> några ideer om syslog server osv?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: uname -r
<Berxwedan> 3.5.1-1.mga3
<Berxwedan> :)
<Berxwedan> :) ne nu blir det fotboll
<Berxwedan> syns senare
<Screedo> ha det
<maxjezy> nå, jag har ett D-link dwl-g510
<maxjezy> kul att det varken finns drivisar till windows eller linux
<maxjezy> i manualen står det att det ska finnas drivisar tillgängliga på dlink.se
<maxjezy> och alla andra d-linksidor
<maxjezy> nu gäller det väl bara att hitta en av sidorna som har drivrutinen kvar
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: lycka till
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: har du testat nyare kärnor ifall stödet finns?
<EzKurdistanIm> oj där fick brassarna ytterligare mål i baken
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> uppdaterat och allt
<maxjezy> misstänker att d-link är hårdvarubranchens största misstag
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: testat 3.5.1 kärnan?
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/DWL-G510
<EzKurdistanIm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75871/d-link-dwl-g510-rt61-card-not-recognized
<EzKurdistanIm> så nu har du något att gå efter kaksi/maxjezy
<EzKurdistanIm> http://kaustav.codebinders.com/2011/10/install-dwa-125-wireless-driver-on-ubuntu-11-10.html
<EzKurdistanIm> oj missar fritt mål
<EzKurdistanIm> bye bye brasilien
<David-A> nyss på tv "Inuti Isabelle" 18:15-18:30 SVT1, kanadensisk kortfilm, repris från maj, rätt bra, gullig och obekväm
<David-A> snart på tv "Fel kurs i livet" 19:50-20:00 SVT1, rysk kortfilm, repris från juni, inte riktigt lika bra, man kan räkna ut hur det slutar
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<gecko> Just nu känns det som all jordens befolkning kan fara så lång åt helvete dom kan :(
<David-A> kan jag få fara till mars i stället?
<realubot> Vem har snott spacebug?
<realubot> gecko: Nu är du väl ändå lite väl hård?
<maxjezy> kan någon ta en titt på min paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1141433/
<maxjezy> ser det bra ut?
<johanbr> 265+160+20=200 ?
<maxjezy> kebabpizza 1
<maxjezy> 65kr
<maxjezy> kebabpizza 2
<maxjezy> 60kr
<maxjezy> dåligt jag vet, men det är direktkopierat från onlinepizza
<johanbr> aha :)
<David-A> (hmm 2*65 + 1*60 + 20 = 210)
<einand> David-A: varför skriver du det här?
<David-A> einand: (kl 19:11 var 265 + 160 + 20 = 200 sedan var 2*65 + 1*60 + 20 = 200, nu är det 210)
<swecarp> gecko:  gokväll
<einand> David-A: förstår inte?
<David-A> einand: se kl 17:11 i denna logg http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/11/%23ubuntu-se.html , men var inte du här då?
<EzKurdistanIm> http://i.imgur.com/zqAif.jpg
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: vad tycker du? :)
<EzKurdistanIm> vilken skön lirare som vann precis nyss medalj
<einand> David-A: jodå jag var i kanalen då,
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: kde?
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: jepp.
<realubot> Hur gick det här till? http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/sigrids-facebook--konto-hackat/
<realubot> Brute force?
<realubot> Facebook borde väl ha skydd mot brute force?
<realubot> einand: Vad säger du hacker?
<David-A> teori: x på resa behöver kolla nåt på fb, kompis y skriver sitt lösenord på x fb sida så x kan låna ys fb
<David-A> alla kan se lösenet
<realubot> David-A: Du menar att "någon" redan har lösenordet?
<realubot> Så ingen utomstående har hackat sig in på kontot?
<David-A> eller så brut-forcar de över användare i st f lösenord, provar "zlatan123" och "madonna123" på 1 miljon användare, borde bli tusentals träffar
<realubot> En annan intressant grej var att snuten först kom åt hennes konto med en mobilapp. Men sedan bad snuten Facebook frysa kontot för att ingen obehörig skulla komma åt kontot via mobilappen. Fråga: 1. Vad är det för app? 2. Vad skiljer i åtkomsten av Facebook-kontot mellan appen och vanliga webbsidan?
<realubot> David-A: Jag tycker det verkar lite väl mycket tillfällighet att man kommit åt hennes konto just nu i.s.f. Om hackern inte haft lösenordet sedan länge d.v.s. men då verkar det riskabelt att röja sin identitet p.g.a. ett uppmärksammt konto.
<realubot> Jaga menar, en person som hackat tusentals kontot så som du beskrev borde inte riskera att röja hackandet p.g.a. just ett specifikt konto. Snuten hade ju beslagtagit hackerns dator.
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Är du där? Kolla nu på PSG - Lorient och inse fakta
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: jag lyssnar på kurdisk muzik
<EzKurdistanIm> :) snart blir det debatt-program time
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Kolla nu på Flatan vad han gör, det är ju patetiskt
<Philip5> DrGrov: vilken kanal?
<DrGrov> Philip5: Kollar fulstream... Skall jag länka streamen här? Eller får man det?
<Philip5> aha, då orkar jag inte
<maxjezy> tror ni man kan installera windows på en usb-disk?
<DrGrov> Nej, alltså är du ingen fotbollsfan då du inte klarar av att se fulstream
<realubot> Och varför lät det som om polisen såg mobilappen som en sårbarhet? Poliserna hade ju stängt ute sig själva genom att begära att Facebook skulle låsa kontot. Det verkade som om polisen hade tillgång till kontot men p.g.a. svagheten åtkomsten via appen så bad polisen Facebook stänga kontot.
<DrGrov> Philip5: Men, den går ju på TV4 Sport om man skall kolla vanlig TV
<Philip5> då så
<EzKurdistanIm> verkar ej finnas bra stream
 * DrGrov njuter av att se PSG ligga under med 0-2 mot stackars Lorient
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Finns en svensk stream, SylarTV. Skall jag länka?
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: sylartv.net är addressen. Kolla där
<realubot> Är det så att Facebook-konton som är åtkomliga via mobilapp är möjliga att hacka på ett annat sätt än Facebook-konton som inte tillåter mobilappen att ansluta till kontot?
<EzKurdistanIm> den har 300 kbs
<realubot> Eller är det en tredjepartstjänst som möjliggör att komma åt kontot?
<David-A> realubot: du har rätt, jag läste inte expressenartikeln först
<Philip5> zlat i stolpen :D
<Philip5> zlatan
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Det fungerar nog helt okej. Ifall du nu inte vill se Flatan i HD :)
<EzKurdistanIm> den verkar ändå vara okej. ska kolla.
<DrGrov> Herregud vad bedrövligt av Zlatan... Att man inte träffar målet på dom chanserna har haft.
<EzKurdistanIm> är det vänskapsmatch?
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Ja, den dyger.
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Nej, tävlingsmarch. Ligue 1 började ju i helgen. Igår var det första matchen
<realubot> David-A: Du menar om mobilappen?
<DrGrov> Ifall PSG inte klarar av att vinna Lorient hemma så får man ju faktiskt undra vad dom tänkte på LOL
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Hur verkar kvaliten?
<David-A> realubot: om allt!
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: okej. inte bästa streamen. laggar här.
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Laggar? Det var inte skoj :/ Jag har inga problem med den av någon konstig anledning :/
<Philip5> DrGrov: du har säkert fördröjning med din stream mot min tv4 sport sändning
<DrGrov> Philip5: Ja, en liten aning verkar det vara efter. Ca 1 minut ungefär.
<Philip5> måååål
<Philip5> skoja bara... :P
<DrGrov> Nej, blev ju aldrig mål.
<Philip5> hehe inte än
<DrGrov> Såg byten just, det ligger nu på 58 på streamen. Hur är det på TV4 Sport?
<DrGrov> Blir ju aldrig mål då man inte sätter sina chanser
<Philip5> 59.20
<DrGrov> Alltså ca. 1 minut +/- 10 sek
<Philip5> nu varning
<DrGrov> Sluta upp. Jag behöver inte få veta vad som händer
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> jag kan referera :P
<DrGrov> Kollar hellre matchen själv så vänligen knip igen
<Philip5> hehe
<DrGrov> Jag förstör aldrig för någon som än fotbollsfan som kollar match lite efter. Det är oartigt minst sagt.
<DrGrov> :D
<Philip5> berättar ju för swecarp
<Philip5> ;)
<DrGrov> Ta det via PM, ni bryr ju er säkerligen inte båda två. Men visst, säg så
<EzKurdistanIm> hitta en bättre stream på franska
<Philip5> hehe
<DrGrov> Nå väl, ignore på dig tills vidare.
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: slå på tv4 sport istället
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Länka gärna
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: päronen har ej tv4 sport.
<DrGrov> Philip5: Nej, du blir inte ignorerad. Men sluta, vore trevligt att kunna se matchen utan referrat.
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: du får klaga
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: dom är i hemlandet
<EzKurdistanIm> får göra det när de kommer tillbaks till sverige
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: hur kan de åka utan att fixa tv4 sport åt dig först??
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: sant :). kanske för jag ej behöver?
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> du vill se zlatan
<Philip5> DrGrov: nu säger jag inget :P
<EzKurdistanIm> vilken kung ibra är
<EzKurdistanIm> världsklass mål
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Knip igen
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: där fick du :).
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: får inte säga nått ju ;)
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Nej, jag skiter i Flatan. Det vet du
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: :) han är fortfarande bättre än dellan. :P
<Philip5> tsss
<realubot> David-A: Jag spelulerar ju bara.
<realubot> *spekulerar
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: DrGrov är juventus fan och därav anti-ibra.
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<DrGrov> Att göra mot Lorient i en premiärmatch i Ligue 1 är ju ingen större bedrift.
<David-A> realubot: nä, ja spekulerar mer än du spekulerar
<DrGrov> Nä fan, orkar inte ens tala. Hopplöst skit. Bra att Lorient leder, that is it för mig.
<realubot> David-A: Hackern kan ju ha identifierat ett annat konto som tjejen har på en annan sajt men sämre brute force-skydd. Hackat det och testat samma lösen på Fecebook.
<DrGrov> Världsklass mål mot Lorient? Herregud vilket skämt!
<EzKurdistanIm> vilken pass av ibra
<EzKurdistanIm> menez din klant
<DrGrov> Lorient kommer vinna, det blir fint.
<EzKurdistanIm> tur för psg kommer lucas mora komma
<DrGrov> PSG vinner aldrig ligan med det där spelet. Aldrig kommer gå långt i CL som det ser ut. Helt jävla bedrövligt.
<David-A> realubot: ja, eller (sepulerar vilt) man sätter nån annans username i fb-cookien i sin dator, vips autoinloggad som nån annan :)
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: :) större chans psg vinner än juventus
<DrGrov> Lucas Moura är igen en fullständigt överskattad spelare. Kolla på Brasiliens OS, Lucas spelade ju knappt något.
<realubot> David-A: Nja. Jag har hört att Facebook låser kontot om man misslyckas med x inloggningar?
<EzKurdistanIm> han är en ungtupp
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Kolla matchen idag då Juve tog igen 2 ggr om mot Napoli och till sist vann. Så spelar man boll på riktigt.
<EzKurdistanIm> såg ej matchen ska ej uttala mig
<EzKurdistanIm> men tjuve fick nog domsluten med sig :P
<DrGrov> So what om han är en ungtupp? Värdelös spelare för den summan. Skulle summan vara mindre så förstår jag det men inte 45 m € eller vad det var. Aldrig värd det.
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Nej, fick inte domsluten med sig. Uttala dig inte ifall du sett vad som hände i matchen.
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: ingen spelare är värd dom summorna
<EzKurdistanIm> världsfotbollen luktar urk
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Jo, finns väl några enstaka.
<realubot> David-A: "Facebook extended it intelligently – if you fail enough times (I think I failed six times), it doesn’t just lock you out – it also redirects you to the password reset feature. Fill that out, and voila! You are back into business."
<DrGrov> Att PSG inte ens klarar av att hålla bollen på offensiv planhalva är ju bedrövligt
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: du överdriver
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Nej, det gör jag inte. Juventus har alltid offensiv planhalva i sina matcher. Dom dominerar sitt motstånd. Dom dominerade Napoli idag. Stor skillnad, lag som dominerar vinner.
<DrGrov> PSG klarar inte ens av dominera bollinnehavet och offensiv planhalva mot Lorient på hemmaplan. Bedrövligt
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: som sagt psg är klasser bättre än juventus och det kommer du se
<realubot> David-A: Det verkar som om man bara får misslyckas att logga in på Fejan 5-6 ggr.
<EzKurdistanIm> juventus ska vara glad om de ens tar sig till åttondelen
<realubot> David-A: Så ... frågan är hur kontot hackades?!?
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Bullshit. Det är vad du tror. Hur fan vinner inte PSG Ligue 1 förra säsongen.... Montpellier vinner med en budget som är oerhört liten.
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Du har ju inte ens kollat Juves träningsmatcher eller under säsongen. Uttala dig inte då du inte ens vet hur Juve spelar.
<DrGrov> Jag har ju sett PSG och deras spel och vet att det kommer aldrig fungera, oavsett i ligan eller CL. Dom blir överkörda vartefter dom inte klarar av att ens hålla defensiven mot ett lag som Lorient.
<David-A> realubot: (kl 22:27 ovan, vild sepulation)
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: du som lever i din juve värld. juve kommer få bekänna färg i cl. de kommer åka med svansen mellan bena.
<EzKurdistanIm> psg har ett nytt lag och det tar tid att spela ihop ett lag
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Fy fan vad blind du är.
<realubot> einand: Vad tror du hackern?
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Vilket jävla bullshit.
<EzKurdistanIm> synnerligen när laget är ett köplag
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Dom hade tid på sig att bygga laget redan förra året men klarade inte ens av en så simpel uppgift.
<realubot> einand: Hur hackades den försvunna norska tjejens Facebook-konto?
<EzKurdistanIm> inte alls. juve skulle inte slå sig in i topp 5-6 i PL
<DrGrov> Ta Conte som exempel. Juve köper in en nästan ny backlinje + nytt mittfält och han komponerar ihop laget under sin första säsong så dom vinner Serie A.
<EzKurdistanIm> och skulle inte ens vara topp 4 i la liga
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Du ser ju inte fotboll. Hur jävla blind är du?
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: fuskaren conte.
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: FUCK YOU!
<DrGrov> Där har du mina två sista ord någonsin
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: han fick ju sitt dom
<EzKurdistanIm> men ni tjuve fan är vana :P försvara tjuvar
<EzKurdistanIm> moggis anda finns kvar i juventus
<David-A> realubot: google "hack facebook" -> träff "Hack Facebook Password (How to hack) - YouTube" (har inte kollat än)
<EzKurdistanIm> finns i klubbens :P identitet
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Tala med dig själv, som sagt... FUCK YOU!
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<realubot> David-A: Driver du med mig? Så enkelt är det nog inte ...
<David-A> realubot: nä, jag spkelulerar (och googlar)
<David-A> realubot: en video på dailymotion säger en hack tool anv sql-injektion, men den kan lika gärna vara en bluff/trojan
<EzKurdistanIm> ajaj ibra den ska bara in
<coobra> o:o
<coobra> borg spots you
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> you are now dead
<realubot> David-A: Ja, det ger jag inte mycket för.
<EzKurdistanIm> kung ibra 2 mål
<EzKurdistanIm> kunde varit fler :P
<coobra> ;D
<realubot> Bara två mål? Kasst.
<realubot> Inte ens hattrick ju.
<DrGrov> Att enbart få 2-2 hemma mot Lorient är patetiskt
<realubot> Så går det när Ibra spelar på topp.
<realubot> Då blir inte fler mål gjorda och då slutar matchen 2-2.
<realubot> Hur dåligt är inte det på en skala att idg.se inte fungerar men www.idg.se?
<realubot> " Prylar Alla prylar måste tömmas på data när de en gång slängs. Att bli av med alla data är svårare än många tror. Här är några tips på vägen. "
<realubot> idg.se rekommenderar att smartfånen återställs till fabriksinställningarna. Det räcker väl inte?
<realubot> Det låter ju som om en fabriksåterställning av Windows skulle radera all känslig data. Det är ju långt ifrån säkert.
<fredrik_> är insync (beta) bästa programmet för google drive på ubuntu?
<realubot> fredrik_: Finns det fler?
<realubot> gwoffice finns också ...
<realubot> google-docs-fs
<realubot> Är ett annat. Så det fanns visst flera alternativ.
<realubot> fredrik_: insync är nog populärast.
<realubot> fredrik_: Det här är ju annars ett alt: https://launchpad.net/google-docs-fs
<fredrik_> realubot, google-docs-fs låter lite outdated. Google docs finns ju inte längre... Men då är jag iaf på rätt program. Satte precis upp insync :-)
<fredrik_> realubot, kör du insync själv?
<fredrik_> har två frågor om insync isf. 1. Jag måste köra den med sudo vilket ställer till det. Får ju chmod alla filer som tankas hem. går det att få det at funka utan sudo?  2. om man måste köra med sudo... hur får man insync att autostarta?
<einand> realubot: vad då?
<realubot> einand: Hur gick det här till? http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/sigrids-facebook--konto-hackat/
<realubot> Flygisoft: Jag kör inte isync nej. Jag använder inte Google Drive.
<realubot> Flygisoft: Sorry. Felpost.
<realubot> Jag gillar inte tanken på att ladda upp dokument till ett företag.
<realubot> einand: Kom igen nu hacker. Detta ska du kunna svara på på 1 röd sek.
<David-A> realubot: har du ju redan frågat o google har massor med "svar" (eller var det einand som gjorde det?)
<David-A> realubot: eller prova sql-injection svälv! (men det är nog inte enkelt, de har nog täppt till alla enkla fall som alla redan provat.)
<realubot> David-A: Google ger jag inte ett skit för när det kommer till att förklara det här.
<realubot> SQL Injections är ju ett alt. men då är hackern riktigt, riktigt skicklig för som du säger så är nog "alla" hål tilltäppta.
<David-A> realubot: procentuellt är google (e.g. "internet") skit, ang sajter som beskriver hur hacka fb, men om du letar finns nog svaret där, snarare än här (ubuntu-se)
<David-A> realubot: en gång fick jag konstigt felmedd på sajt när jag hade fnutt (') i sökord eller nåt, misstänkte slarvig sql, provade liten sql-injection, verkar som man kunde ha kul, men gjorde inget destruktivt (tror jag inte i alla fall)
<David-A> */e.g./eg./
<realubot> David-A: Ok.
<realubot> Okäj.
<realubot> " – De som bara är ute efter att förstöra har det lättare. De kan göra en tjänstenekningsattack, eller förnedra eller ge offret dålig publicitet på något sätt. "
<realubot> Tjänstenekningsattack. Denial of Service är bättre än det sv. ordet.
<David-A> realubot: fb avslöjar inte i http-headers vad de har för webbserver, inte direkt i alla fall, men netcraft rapporterar att de körde linux 9 aug
<David-A> realubot: (korrigering, det kan vara fb's lastbalansering som kör linux, du får prova olika attacker mot webbservern eller databasen och se vad som funkar)
<realubot> David-A: Aja, jag var mer nyfiken på hur snubben hade hackat fb-kontot. Det låter ju allvarligt att en person kommer åt folks konton "så enkelt".
<realubot> NÃ¥gra dagar efter att fallet har blivit publikt.
<maxjezy> vad är en begagnad canon eos 500d värd?
<maxjezy> einand?
<realubot> Pengar.
<realubot> Mohahaha.
<David-A> aah, pengar... ( google: xkcd money )
<bitt^^> yo
<David-A> yo?
<David-A> hej, eller möjligen hi! :)
<realubot> bitt^^: You're back!
<realubot> bitt^^: Hur går det med brudarna?
<bitt^^> åt helvete
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-12
<realubot> Kanalen dödde.
<bitt^^> jao
<maxjezy> det är bättre med död i kanalen än klåda i analen
<Markk> Eller vara död i analen.
<bitt^^> ne ska nog powernappa lite annan jag drar till Uppsala
<gecko> Godmorgon grymma värld
<Screedo> god morgon
<christoffer> God morgon
<gecko> Idag blir det en utflykt till en jätteträdgårdsanläggning där det finns det mesta man kan ha i en trädgård. Tänkte få lite inspiration
<gecko> Mao så kommer det snart att börja regna
<gecko> Men först så ska kyrkjobbet klaras av
<Dynamit_N900> Hej. Vad görs?
<Coffe> någon här som kör en HE ipv6 tunnel ?
<Barre> Coffe: ping
<Coffe> Barre,  pong
<Barre> Coffe: kör du dynamisk dns på loopia, eller har du erfarenhet av det?
<Coffe> Barre,  nej, det har jag inte . men de jag läst om det.. så verkar de smidigt. stödjer flera klienter.
<Barre> Coffe: hittar dock ingenstans om hur/var man ställer in skiten...
<Coffe> Barre,  du menar på klient sidan eller på deras sida ?
<Barre> deras sida...
<Coffe> https://support.loopia.se/wiki/DDclient_%28Linux_%26_UNIX%29
<Barre> det är ju klientsidan jue... hur/var konfigurerar jag det entry som skall uppdateras i deras dns gui?
<Coffe> det är ju då radenerna wildcard och den under där du ställer in det.
<Barre> ahh..
<Coffe> https://support.loopia.se/wiki/Om_DynDNS-st%C3%B6det
<Coffe> surt sa räven när man upptäcker att nxfree inte stödjer ipv6
<Coffe> undrar om man kan frånkomma det genom köra en local ssh portforward.
<realubot> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu-se.org
<maxjezy> realubot, hemskt
<realubot> maxjezy: Säkert du som har hackat sajten för Microsofts räkning.
<realubot> " Enligt Akamai står Asien för de flesta attacker, närmare bestämt 42 procent. Därefter kommer Europa med 35 procent, följt av Amerika med 21 procent och Afrika, med 1,5 procent."
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag misstänker asiaterna. Du får i uppdrag att förhöra alla asiater om ev. inblandning.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag tror det är http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEkK8QP2PVo&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> jag gjorde en feta-ost attack på tp-link routern
<maxjezy> kan vara det som fucka upp websidan
<realubot> maxjezy: Problem solved då. Markera tråden som löst.
<coobra> maxjezy: huh
<fredrik_> har problem med ubuntu-software-center. En applikation som bara inte vill installera sig. Digikam heter det. Ligger i Unity-menyn och håller jag muspekren över så står det "väntar på att installera". Försöker jag installera från Software-center står det att jag skall kolla internetåtkomsten
<fredrik_> kan man tömma någon cache eller så?
<realubot> fredrik_: Testa att installera från TErminalen oxh se vilka felmeddelande du får: sudo apt-get install <paket>
<realubot> Där <paket> är digikams paketnamn. Sök efter namnet med: apt-cache search digikam
<realubot> om du är osäker.
<fredrik_> realubot, verkar fungera att installera från terminalen... tack för tipset :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: fixed
<Barre> Nafallo: danke! =)
<Nafallo> Barre: uppdatering som tyckte jag behovde brandvaggsregler tillagda :-(
<Barre> Nafallo: ahhh....
<Barre> vi todo.txt
<Barre> ooops
<Nafallo> heh
 * Nafallo bestaller pizza och gar tillbaka till flickvannen
<realubot> Nafallo: Flickvän?
 * realubot är avundsjuk på Nafallo för att han har flickvän.
<realubot> Tänk om man hade haft lika mycket linuxskills som Nafallo så att tjejerna nappar.
<Markk> Jag har också en flickvän.
<Markk> Jag kan inte koda.
<realubot> Jag har ingen flickvän.
<Markk> Det förstår jag.
<realubot> Ändå kan jag koda lite grann i.a.f.
<realubot> Markk: Hur kommer det sig att du förstår det?
<Markk> För att du sa det.
<realubot> Markk: Du förstår det för att du är läskunnig alltså.
<maxjezy> coobra, heh
<realubot> The kanal is död.
<swecarp> som vanligt realubot
<realubot> swecarp: Ja, det har varit riktigt dåligt drag i kanalen sista tiden.
<realubot> Jag tror det började med att gecko köpte hus.
<swecarp> ja det låter troligt sedan verkar det som inte mår så bra  är ju väldigt trött
<swecarp> sitter här och leker lite med gimp gör mina egna skrivbords bakgrunder
<Screedo> godkväll
<Screedo> hur är läget?
<gorgo> :)
<gorgo> då får vi väl börja skriva lite här då :D
<realubot> Hur går det tjejer?
 * realubot sätter upp en skylt med texten "Stäng p.g.a. låg aktivitet." på kanalens dörr.
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> jaha, vad ska vi prata om då?
<realubot> Jag vet inte?
<realubot> Vi kanske har pratat klart. Det finns ingenting mer att säga. Sista ordet om Linux är sagt?
<realubot> :|
<gorgo> hehe, linux är allt :D
<epzil0n> hej, någon som kör med kubuntu eller kde?
<Barre> det brukar vara  några KDE användare här, men jag ser inte om de är här just nu dock :/
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> funderade bara på varför OpenGL funkade så dåligt, fick stänga av det :/
 * epzil0n gästspelar med kubuntu ett tag :P
<epzil0n> Barre: kollar du på OS avslutningen?
<Barre> epzil0n: nej... men va skönt att skiten äntligen tar slut ;P
<epzil0n> precis :D
<Barre> har precis fixat till en riktigt soppa jag skapat i ett av mina system p.g.a. felaktiga beroenden och trasiga paket... men nu fungerar det. Råkade installera mongodb-10gen för upstart-system på en sysV installation... ooops
<epzil0n> ajdå
<epzil0n> mycket klickande blir det i kde tycker jag, inte för att man måste men jag är inte så van vid det här gränssnittet
 * David-A går ut o tittar om det är nåt stjärnfall
 * epzil0n pillar sig i naveln
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena nattsuddaren
<Philip5> swecarp: gissa om det känns trist att behöva jobba imorgon
<Philip5> men du är väl ledig eller?
<swecarp> Philip5: ska du säga jag kan ju sova i morgon har semester hur är det att JOBBA
<Philip5> bläää
<swecarp> har suttit och gjort lite skrivbordsbilder i gimp inga som blev riktigt bra men godkända enligt mig
<Philip5> kul
<swecarp> Philip5: som kde guru hjälp epzil0n
<Philip5> tycker det är roligt att bara sitta och testa och greja
<Philip5> du är ju värsta kde gurun själv ju
<swecarp> ja jobbat med lit opacitets ändringar
<swecarp> kugbuntu har jag glömt nästan
<Philip5> tsss
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> jag klarar mig ganska bra faktiskt, men det var mongosegt innan jag lyckades stänga av opengl
<epzil0n> har ett gammal geforce 7600
<epzil0n> så det är väl nått skit med drivrutinerna gissar jag
<swecarp> epzil0n:  tjata på Philip5  han behöver göra lite nytta den lat masken
<Philip5> jag har ett geforce 7900 tror jag men det ligger i garderoben
<epzil0n> har köpt ett gtx 460 för 500:- ska bara hämta det
<Philip5> najs
<epzil0n> mhm
<Philip5> blir nog ett rejält lyft
<epzil0n> polare ;)
<epzil0n> jepp misstänker det :P
<epzil0n> fast mitt nätagg pallar inte :/
<Philip5> drygt
<epzil0n> 350W bara och gammalt
<Philip5> köpa nytt sånt också då
<Philip5> 1000 kr eller drygt
<epzil0n> behöver byta, har redan bytt moderkort, processor och ram
<epzil0n> jepp, tänkte skaffa ett runt 500w
<epzil0n> tråkig uppgradering men nödvändig
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> tror mitt agg är på 650 eller 750w
<epzil0n> lagom :)
<Foggmock> Lika gärna köpa 750 istället för 500, prisskillnaden är noll. Se till att köpa Corsair bara så blir allt bra. ;)
<Philip5> tycker nog jag också
<epzil0n> tyckte denna var prisvärd http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=635819
<epzil0n> Foggmock: jo jag e inne på corsair ;)
<epzil0n> 800:- med 2GB ram oxo, det blir fint det :)
<Philip5> vad har du för cpu nu då?
<epzil0n> CPU:       Dual core Pentium CPU E5700 (-MCP-) cache 2048 KB flags (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 vmx)
<epzil0n>            Clock Speeds: 1: 1200.00 MHz 2: 1200.00 MHz
<Philip5> aha
<epzil0n> billig, tror jag gav 700 eller nått
<epzil0n> 6 mån sedan, min gamla brann upp :D
<epzil0n> eller ja nästan
<epzil0n> någon som vet varför opengl inte funkar så bra med mitt kort?
<realubot> David-A: Vill du se en stjärna? Se på mig.
 * David-A gjorde precis som alla andra: promenerade bort från gatlyktor o skit, stod och glodde rakt upp i 20 minuter, men såg bara ett stjärnskott
<epzil0n> vad skulle ske då?
<David-A> skulle se flera
<epzil0n> kk
 * einand är smått irriterad på öresundståget
<realubot> einand: Så det är på Öresundståget du håller hus.
<realubot> Du har ju varit helt frånvarande i dag.
<einand> realubot: var bara på den i 3 timmar
<einand> och det var då jag var online ;)
<realubot> 2 h utan en enda kommentar. Det går utför för kanalen.
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-05
<andol> sakjur: peta in en nerladdningslänk i lämpligt textfält?
<andol> sakjur: Vad är det för kurs du kör förresten?
<ispookan> God morgon.
<HeMan> God morgon!
<HeMan> leker med thin provisioning och skapar ett filsystem som är 2 PB
<andol> HeMan: Vill vi verkligen lära datorer ljuga för oss? :)
<HeMan> andol: vi har ju redan virtuellt minne och virtuella cpuer så dom ljuger redan för oss
<andol> Sant
<HeMan> det blir ca 2 GB metadata för ett xfs-filsystem på 2 PB
<HeMan> nåväl, nu har jag ätit frukost och ska äntligen åka till jobbet
<ispookan> HeMan: Kluster då eller?
<kodein> det är lite tråkigt när man har flera lager som ljuger för varandra, däremot
<R4v3n> SASL PLAIN authentication failed: no mechanism available
<R4v3n> 535 5.7.8 Error: authentication failed: no mechanism available
<R4v3n> Hej
<R4v3n> måste fråga andol och Barre
<R4v3n> grabbar, vet ni hur jag kan lösa detta..
<R4v3n> Mail.err log while trying to send email with thunderbird
<R4v3n> SASL PLAIN authentication failed: no mechanism available
<R4v3n> Telnet localhost 587 and trying to authenticate with base64 encoded
<R4v3n> username / password i get this
<R4v3n> 535 5.7.8 Error: authentication failed: no mechanism available
<andol> R4v3n: Låter som att Postfix(?) inte är uppsatt att hantera SASL ordentligt.
<R4v3n> har själva plain login mekanismen för SASL försvunnit? kan man på ngt vis lista alla mekanismer
<R4v3n> andol: well, det var uppsatt tills jag i helgen dumt nog uppdaterade till wheezy from squeeze
<R4v3n> jag får ioförsig lite skit i stdout när jag t.ex reloadar postfix
<R4v3n> kan pasta hur de ser ut vid vanlig reload bara,
<R4v3n>  Reloading Postfix configuration.../usr/sbin/postconf: warning: /etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_maildir_limit_message="The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
<R4v3n> /usr/sbin/postconf: warning: /etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_mailbox_limit_override=yes
<R4v3n> /usr/sbin/postconf: warning: /etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_maildir_extended=yes
<R4v3n> /usr/sbin/postconf: warning: /etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_overquota_bounce=yes
<R4v3n> /usr/sbin/postconf: warning: /etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
<R4v3n> /usr/sbin/postconf: warning: /etc/postfix/master.cf: unused parameter: smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
<R4v3n> unused parameter?
<R4v3n> hmm
<R4v3n> andol: vet du eventuellt vilka paket man behöver för att ha just plain login mekanismen installeard på ett system?
<andol> R4v3n: Givet att du i övrigt så autha så tror jag inte att plain login kräver ett separat paket. Inte så att du anslyter okrypterat, och att plain därför dissas?
<R4v3n> nä kan skicka screenshot som styrker att de inte är så
<R4v3n> 1 sek
<sakjur> andol: här - http://www.kth.se/rcn/utbildning/datalogi/dd100n-programmeringsteknik-webbkurs-6-hp-1.13634 , jag missade att de skrev "grunderna" :P
<sakjur> primärt var det för att lära mig något om hur högskolan fungerar typ..
<R4v3n> andol: https://app.box.com/s/bawhzo1mf6pj3tqz4bpb
<R4v3n> https://app.box.com/s/swrbrtxejv8jdtbt0zip
<R4v3n> där har du, 2 bilder som visar mina Tbird settings är korrekt
<andol> sakjur: Ännu bättre då, bara att peka examiniatorn på ditt publika git-repo? :)
<sakjur> andol: såklart jag har ett git-repo, men det är stängt, för det stod någonting i reglerna om att man inte fick dela med sig av kod :(
<andol> sakjur: Jaja, hursom, lite för grundläggande kurs för din smak alltså? Skadar ju i alla fall att att buffra upp med några extra högskolepoäng.
<kodein> om man inte får dela med sig av koden är det ju ännu enklare att inte lämna in nåt
<kodein> och idag eller så körs visst SB02, så snart är det full rulle med studenter på campus igen, antar jag
<andol> kodein: ÄDBED?
<kodein> ja, det är väl frågan det. jag tar semester lagom till att nolle-p drar igång, så för mig är det nästan helt egalt
<sakjur> andol: ja, jo, jag har hittils bara läst en sak i kurslitteraturen (webbaserad sådan) - vilken version av Python som används vid rättning..
<kodein> har du lärt dig hur högskola fungerar då?
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-Möte 19 augusti 20:00, läs mer här http://rre.nu/JF22j | http://ubuntu-se.org
<andol> Barre: Åh, lite smyreklam för din url-shortener? :P
<kodein> har inte sett så många unicode-urlshorteners än, där har man ju en potentiellt exploaterbar marknad
<kodein> http://🏂.com/🍰 liksom
<Barre> andol: njea, snarare att det blir mindre att skriva :)
<Coffe> Tjenare folket..
<Coffe> kan inte få min dator fatta att min nya skärm klarar en högre upplösning .. några förslag ?
<HeMan> Barre: såg du mitt snabbtest med thin provisioning?
<HeMan> Coffe: sänk uppdateringsfrekvensen
<Coffe> HeMan:  hur då ?
<HeMan> Coffe: letar, mina kollegor gjorde nått sånt tidigare
<HeMan> Coffe: http://pastebin.com/Pff9SExn
<sakjur> kodein: Nope.. inte direkt :P
<kodein> jag börjar få lite koll på det efter 10 år
<sakjur> kodein: skönt att höra, doktorand?
<kodein> nä, jag har ett riktigt jobb inom förvaltningen
<kodein> har rätt bra koll på hur studenter fungerar, åtminstone
<Coffe> HeMan:  tror jag har hittat felet.. Min docknings station är singel mod
<HeMan> Coffe: såg du min pastebin?
<HeMan> Coffe: Linus Torvalds postade samma lösning på google plus, https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/HQsCY7ErAL4
<Barre> HeMan: nope, vars kan jag läsa om det?
<Coffe> HeMan:  tack .. verkar dock om det är min DVI som ställer till det
<Barre> Coffe: hur länge är det tänkt att jag skall köra din smtp? :)
<Coffe> Barre: ska försöka lösa  det snart
<Barre> Coffe: heheh... no worries.. bara undrade lite :)
<R4v3n> andol: har du tid? Barre har du tid? :)
<HeMan> Barre: loggen här
<HeMan> Barre: skrev nog inte mer än att jag testat skapa ett 2 PB filsystem
<HeMan> Barre: lvcreate --virtualsize 2P --size 10G --name big system
<Barre> har det fungerat bra då? Jag testade lite och har numer en liten LVM som rapporterar så mycket problem :)
<Barre> R4v3n: jag skall iväg nu, kanske senare ikväll...
<HeMan> Barre: gjorde i stort sett bara mkfs.xfs
<R4v3n> http://phil.lavin.me.uk/2011/11/solved-debian-wheezy-sasl-login-authentication-failed-no-mechanism-available/
<R4v3n> wtf? hittade denna.. har exakt samma system o samma fel
<R4v3n> jag lyckades !
<R4v3n> mina kära linux vänner här är lösningen
<R4v3n> http://etbe.coker.com.au/2012/06/20/sasl-authentication-wheezy/
<R4v3n> ändra om lite parametrar i filen /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<glowe> Hej alla! Jag tänkte höra om någon har lust att hjälpa mig få igång viloläge på 13.04
<glowe> får det inte alls att fungera och det drar mycket batteri på väntläge
<kodein> <här är lösningen, glowe>
<R4v3n> Barre: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61985
<R4v3n> andol: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61985
<R4v3n> precis de bekymmret jag har
<andol> R4v3n: Vad säger din postconf(5) om de värdena då?
<andol> R4v3n: I övrigt så var det ett tag sedan jag tittade på virtuella användare i postfix, så får att kunna behöva hjälpa till skulle jag behöva läsa lite dokumentation, och ska det till att läsas dokumentation torde ju du vara mer motiverad.
<andol> R4v3n: Också, sluta highlighta mig, såtillvida det inte är svar på en pågående konversation.
<R4v3n> ok ber om ursäkt för de visst är jag motiverad
<R4v3n> måste bara, veta vad de nya värderna heter de är de
<R4v3n> i min postfix version
<Coffe> HeMan:  verkar som min docknings station bara ger singel dvi ut :/
<HeMan> Coffe: varför kör du dvi?
<Coffe> HeMan:  har bara hdmi eller vga på datorn
<HeMan> Coffe: varför inte hdmi då?
<Coffe> har jag , men verkar inte få högre upplösning ändå
<HeMan> Coffe: inte ens med det jag skickade?
<Coffe> HeMan:  ska testa med det igen..   har du länk i närheten  ?
<HeMan> Coffe: https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/HQsCY7ErAL4
<HeMan> Coffe: eller http://pastebin.com/Pff9SExn
<Coffe> HeMan:  understa .. vet du vart han adderade dessa options ?
<HeMan> Coffe: i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Coffe> HeMan:  ja :) men i vilket block :)
<HeMan> Coffe: tror det är Driver "nvidia" eller vad den nu heter
<Coffe> HeMan:  aight
<Coffe> HeMan:  verkar inte fungera för mig, tror du att du kan få tag i hela xorg.conf filen ?
<bamsefar> Hrrm, hur säger jag i /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-br0 att bryggan inte ska prata stp? (redhat/centos)
<bamsefar> ping HeMan Barre delhage
<bamsefar> Found it. :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: nåhå, hur gör man då?
<Coffe> !stp :P
<ubot2`> Factoid 'stp :P' not found
<HeMan> Coffe: spanking tree
<bamsefar> HeMan: STP=off i ifconfig-br0
<HeMan> bamsefar: ah!
<HeMan> man verkar bara kunna skapa ca 250 TB stora ext4 filsystem
<bamsefar> Trist
<bamsefar> Vad leker du med?
<HeMan> bamsefar: thin provisioning i lvm
<kodein> lovar runt och håller tunt
<einand> !einand
<ubot2`> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<HeMan> !heman
<ubot2`> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<kodein> kan ingen byta tillbaks ubot2` till ubot2, så att min ignore på den fungerar? ;)
<einand> kodein: sätt en ignore på ubot2*
<einand> eller varför inte *ubot* så får du även med realubot
<MarkusDBX> Har jag förstått det rätt att arbetsmarknaden verkligen skriker efter linux kunnigt/intresserat folk?
<R4v3n> phew fixade det nu barre och andol
<R4v3n> efter mkt om och men är allt nu löst postfix patchad o klar med VDA patchen just för virtual mailbox quotas o lite sånt,
<R4v3n> http://kbyte.snowpenguin.org/portal/en/debian-wheezy-postfix-vda/
<Screedo> Ubuntu-se-org forumet är nog fan den största hönsgård som finns i vårt avlånga land, alltid nya poster som innehåller gnäll och skit. Och det är bara ett par stycken som skapar detta. Demokrati fungerar inte i praktiken, den fungerar bara fullt ut i teorin... Där är en del bra poster men jag måste nog säga att ett helt forum förstörs av 2-3 personer, det jag inte förstår
<Screedo> är varför de får lov att fortsätta.
<andol> Screedo: 1) Därför att ingen känner sig ha tillräckligt med mandat och ork att ordentligt sätta ner foten. Finns även lite historiskt bagage som gör fotnedsättande snäppet besvärligare. 2) Bah, klart att demokrati kan fungera bra i praktiken, och visst är dess brister även välkända i teorin. Att uttala sig sådär kategoriskt om demokrati är ju rätt meningslöst, då olika former/mängd utav demokrati fungerar olika bra i olika ...
<andol> ... sammanhang.
<Screedo> jo visst fungerar demokrati olika, men, det jag menar är att total demokrati fungerar inte någonstans i praktiken, kanske skulle varit tydligare på den punkten.
<Screedo> och någon måste för fan sätta ner foten, vad som än hänt tidigare.
<Screedo> det kommer aldrig att bli bättre, antingen är man med på förändingarna eller så skiter man i det och går vidare med sitt liv eller så ser någon annan till att man går vidare med sitt liv.
<Screedo> med det sagt ät ju att antingen rättar man sig i ledet eller så är det någon som visar var dörren är.
<Screedo> är*
<andol> Screedo: Inte direkt någon radikal/ny idé att förbättring krävs :) Dock rätt meningslöst att tycka att *någon* borde göra det. Funderat på att själv göra något, säg erbjuda din hjälp som moderator?
<Screedo> "[20:16] <andol> Screedo: Inte direkt någon radikal/ny idé att förbättring krävs" varför gör man inte det då? första steget är ju alltid att ta tag i de som inte vill följa med strömmen. "Dock rätt meningslöst att tycka att *någon* borde göra det." Någon är ju de som har något ansvar på forumet, om det är forumadministratören eller någon moderator är skit samma.
<Screedo> "Funderat på att själv göra något, säg erbjuda din hjälp som moderator?" Måste man inte "förtjäna" sin del på forumet, kan vem som helst som håller upp handen bli moderator?
<andol> Screedo: Tja, just nu är det väl inte direkt någon jättemängd forumadmins/moderators aktiva, så är man lite aktiva i forumet och verkar vettigt så tror jag inte att man blir nekad ifall man räcker upp handen.
<andol> Screedo: För ytterligare diskusion/funderingar kan du ju rycka nuvarande team-leadern fr33r1d3 när du ser honom. Han brykar vara här i kanalen lite till och från.
<andol> Screedo: Alternativt pinga honom på annat vis - https://launchpad.net/~peter.ahlgren
<MarkusDBX> off-topic: När jag var ute på cykelsemester i somras, så kom en mängd folk fram och undrade varför jag cyklade, och om det var i något speciellt syfte. Konstigt tyckte jag. Nästa sommar blir det garanterat att ha en ubuntu-sticker på cykeln och säga. Jag cyklar för UBUNTU. FÖr att DU ska installera ubuntu!
<Screedo> jo, vet att han är här inne då och då, har pratat med honom.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Lätt!
<Screedo> MarkusDBX: lol :P
<MarkusDBX> jag var bara ute på semester. Många verkar vara såna konformister att dom tror att... man kan inte cykla långt med mycket packning för att det är kul/semester. Dom tror man är göran kropp eller nåt =)
<andol> MarkusDBX: Hur långt begav det sig då?
<MarkusDBX> c:a 40mil bara.
<MarkusDBX> stockholm -> värmland
<Screedo> andol: tycker man kan lägga till en klausul, meningslöst spammande, vilket jag anser det där gnället är som pågår med jämna mellanrum, vad som än hänt tidigare så gynnar det ingen, ser bara tråkigt ut, ibland när man loggar in på forumet så kan 2 av 3 poster vara sådant som jag anser hör hemma till meningslöst spammande. :)
<MarkusDBX> Screedo: vad spammar folk om?
<Screedo> Att någon gör si eller så, att den överstiger sina befogenheter, etc. etc. meningslöst spam. för i tiden gjorde man si eller så, nu är det inte alls bra, etc. etc. bara gnäll.
<andol> Screedo: Som sagt, hänvisar fortsatt diskussion i ämnet till peter/fr33r1d3, eller någon annan för den delen.
<MarkusDBX> trist att höra. Idag handlar det ju fortfarande om att få så många som möjligt att installera ubuntu.
<Screedo> andol: vill inte ha en diskusion egentligen, tycker bara det är jäkligt synd att det får pågå, tycker synd om de som får stå ut med den skiten.
<MarkusDBX> Konstigt tid vi lever i btw. Folk klagar över övervakningssamhället från på facebook, från sin mac eller win dator =)
<Screedo> hehe
<MarkusDBX> ursäkta typo.
<Screedo> typos gör vi alla :P
<Screedo> men jag håller med dig. om man vänder sig till en sida så vill man ju ha en trevlig agenda.
<_Trullo> e ju bara bra med fler kameror
<MarkusDBX> Tror faktiskt vi nåt tiden då det är för dyrt för den enskilda individen att inte bli övervakad. Jag säger till många att dom ska sluta använda facebook. Men där har dom tydligen alla vänner, och det sociala priset blir för högt. Att lära sig linux och bash tar också för mycket tid (= för dyrt).
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jag har inga problem med ett övervakat samhälle, om någon vill filma mig när jag går på gågatan så är det helt OK, det jag däremot tycker är helt galet är att om jag gör något olagligt så är det knappt någon konsekvens för mig som brottsling.
<MarkusDBX> Screedo: har du sjunkit till en viss nivå. Typ hemlös knarkare, så är du lite svår att straffa. En hemlös knarkare för i snitt både eget boende och fri tandvård om dom går till soc. En hårt arbetande student får varken eller =)
<_Trullo> var hittar jag 10.04 ison till ubuntu?
<_Trullo> screedo, hårdare straff = hårdare samhälle
<andol> _Trullo: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<_Trullo> e bara server install där?
<_Trullo> kanske inte spelar nån roll?
<andol> _Trullo: Tja, bara servern-delen som fortfarande kommer säkerhetsuppdateringar till.
<andol> _Trullo: Se även http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ för gammalt osupportat
<andol> _Trullo: Någon särskilld anledning till att du vill köra 10.04 istället för något modernare?
<_Trullo> ja, kass dator
<_Trullo> kör xbmc på den, och 10.04 vet jag funkar kanon
<MarkusDBX> _Trullo: hur kass?
<_Trullo> ska byta hårddisk och kan inte klona en 320gb till en 120gb :(
<andol> _Trullo: Rent spontant skulle jag nog ändå försöka överväga alternativ lösning. Att inte få säkerhetsuppdateringar är inge bra...
<_Trullo> är en zotax ion htpc grej
<_Trullo> ska bara köra xbmc på den
<Screedo> _Trullo: ja, men vi behöver ett hårdare samhälle, det är inte OK att någon som gör inbrott hos mig och stjäler det jag har sparat och slitit ihop för bara får lite dagsbötter eller ett par veckors hotell med hel pension medans jag knappt får några hundralappar för mina saker och sedan har jag en satans massa arbete för att återställa plus lika lång tid att arbeta ihop till
<Screedo> det jag en gång har gjort. Nä, tillbaks till när brottslingar fick bygga vägare med hacka och spade! :)
<MarkusDBX> Jag har kört in ubuntu server på allsköns skrotdatorer. P3or osv. Oftast är det bara ram som är problemet. Har man det så löser sig det mesta.
<_Trullo> sitter nog inte jättemycket minne i den där
<MarkusDBX> Screedo: jag hatar också tjuvar, efter att ha varit utsatt för ett flertal inbrott. Det bästa man kan göra idag om man inte vill vara sårbar är att satsa på security by obscurity och att ha allt viktigt i molnet. Och sen knappt äga nåt. Inte äga nya saker.
<MarkusDBX> exempel.. istället för en liten nas i hallen hemma. Så har du en bigtower xxl deluxe från 90talet. Inte en jävel kommer sno den.
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> nä, stjäl en gång, hugg av dem handen, stjäl två gånger hugg av andra handen, problem solved.
<Screedo> https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.72799  <-- lol
<MarkusDBX> Efter diskussioner med andra har jag förstått att man som IT yrkesfolk tar stölder extra hårt. Andra verkar inte kunna relatera. Blir man av med en laptop är det som att bonden blir av med en traktor. Tiden man förlorar är fakturerbar. En laptopstöld kostar mig lätt ett par dagars arbete. Mao flera tusen, minst.
<MarkusDBX> Det fina är att man faktiskt får boxa ner folk som snott ens laptop. Läs på om nödvärn =)
<Screedo> Nä, nu pratar vi om något roligare? har ni semester eller ska ni ha, gjort/göra något roligt?
<_Trullo> min taxi fick punktering mellan agra och new delhi
<MarkusDBX> Screedo: haha, "Nu pratar vi om nåt roligare". =) du är medveten om att just den typen av inställning är det som gör att inte ett skit händer i samhället. Typiskt facebook beteende är att like'a upp bra saker och glömma dåliga. Säger inte att du gör fel här. Utan som folk gör mest. Ville bara uppmärksamma dig lite. No offense =)
<Screedo> lol
<MarkusDBX> Dessutom får du mig att verka en smula negativ. Just "nu pratar vi om nåt roligare" är en riktigt tung grej att lägga om man t.ex. vill sno en brud från nån vid raggning =)
<Screedo> haha
<Screedo> inte meningen att få dig att låta negativ, syftade mest på mig själv och min lilla konversation med andol. :P
<MarkusDBX> mkey, ah erat forum prat?
<Screedo> man ska blanda tråkiga/jobbiga saker med roliga saker så blir inte livet så allvarligt, det är viktigt, man ska njuta av livet också :P
<Screedo> MarkusDBX: jupp.
<MarkusDBX> kan man "lura" folk att dom allvarliga sakerna är lättsamma och roliga, så har man vunnit mycket =)
<Screedo> :)
<MarkusDBX> _Trullo: hoppas ni hade domkraft
<peyam> Salaaaaaaam, det är jag farbror Peyaaaaam
<peyam> realubot, där?
<johanbr> _Trullo: det låter ju inget vidare... hade den reservdäck?
<peyam> va pratar ni om
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-06
<peyam> kola här
<peyam> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Iran
<MarkusDBX> Någon som kör i3wm?
<Screedo> god morgon
<ispookan> God morgon
<Screedo> allt väl med ispookan?
<ispookan> Screedo: Jo då det rullar på, du då?
<Screedo> det är bra här med :)
<Screedo> är ju semester fortfarande så :P
<ispookan> Skönt, jag har haft 2 dagar...
<Screedo> jag är inne på min femte vecka nu :P
<ispookan> Hehe
<ispookan> Jag jobbar...
<Screedo> :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<HeMan> Barre: om man kör med thin provisioning i lvm, kan man få tillbaka utrymmet då?
<HeMan> Barre: dvs stöder den TRIM om filsystemet gör det?
<Henric> Finns det något vettigt kalender-progra för Ubuntu som stöder iCal? Tänkte lägga in Scheman där :)
<Henric> program*
<Henric> Never mind. Syncar mot Google Calendar istället :)
<yarre> Henric, Claws Mail / Evolution
<Henric> yarre: Tack för tipset, men föredrar att ha allt i min GoogleCal :) Tänkte inte ens på den lösningen innan :)
<peyam> såå grabbar berätta
<peyam> vad e den finaste linux distron?
<Philip5> kubuntu så klart :P
<peyam> verkligen inte
<peyam> hatar kde
<peyam> förvirrande
<Philip5> kde is da shit!
<peyam> va kmr på andra plats då?
<Philip5> något annat med kde... kanske arch med kde
<peyam> Voyager då?
<Philip5> inte testat
<peyam> mkt snygg xfce
<Henric> Jag gillar Cinnamon, men det laggar (har något att göra med rendering att göra).
<peyam> Cinnamon är okej
<Henric> Körde Fluxbox innan vilket var nice när man fått i ordning på det :P
<Henric> I xfce så blir ljudet permanent helt tyst när jag trycker på "Mute"-knappen på datorn. För att få ljud igen så behövde jag gå in på PulseAudio och sätta igång det :P
<peyam> har för mig att voyager 64 hade problem
<Henric> Annars är fxce en klar favorit ^^
<peyam>  ja
<peyam> speciellt voyager
<Henric> "henric is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported." when I'm trying to "sudo" in terminal :o Recently created a new user and removed the other one.
<Henric> Oj detta är ju en svensk kanal ju ^^
<cryingfreeman> Lite jobbigt läge, har fått tag på en dexxa-ratt med pedaler som ansluts via gameport. Har fått ljudkortet med gameporten att lira, men det verkar inte funka att skapa ett device i exempelvis /dev. Nån som pysslat med sånt?
<cryingfreeman> Det är ju en uråldrig grej, så jag har inte massor av hopp, men det skulle vara kul att lira lite speed dreams eller Torcs.
<cryingfreeman> Jag har läst igenom Vojtech Pavliks dokumentation om joystick-drivern i kärnan, men nu kommer jag inte längre. http://skipper.sourceforge.net/joystick.txt
<kodein> äsch, nu hade jag ju tänkt vara Henric behjälplig
<andol> kodein: Du kan ju vara cryingfreeman behjälplig istället? :)
<andol> cryingfreeman: Hej förresten!
<cryingfreeman> hej andol. =)
<kodein> andol: nä
<kodein> andol: han är ju kvar i kanalen
<kodein> cryingfreeman: hej
<cryingfreeman> kodein: haha, det är tanken som räknas?
<kodein> (jag har aldrig ens haft en ratt till dattan)
<cryingfreeman> kodein: nu har du fått en ny chans..
<kodein> Henric: din nya användare är väl antagligen inte med i wheel eller sudo eller vad den grupp heter som medger sudorättigheter.
<kodein> sudo heter den på debian, så det kanske translaterar till ubuntu också.
<andol> Henric: Vilken version utav Ubuntu?
<kodein> cryingfreeman: den där dokumentationen verkar ju vara daterad 2001, så det är väl kanske lite mycket att hoppas på att allt fungerar lika i linux 2.2 som i linux 3, antar jag :/=
<andol> kodein, Henric: Tidigare var default sudo-grupp för Ubuntu admin, medans numera gruppen sudo primärt används, precis som i Debian. För bakåtkompisande kan dock /etc/sudoers innehålla rader för både gruppen admin och gruppen sudo.
<cryingfreeman> kodein: förvånansvärt lite verkar ha ändrats. Modulerna heter samma och funkar på samma sätt iaf.. Finns en massa trådar om hur man får igång MS SideWinder t ex, daterade mellan 2011-2013, men inte just Dexxa-hjulet.
<kodein> jag har fått usb-gameports att leka snällt på modern linuxkärna, men gameport kan ju vara en helt annan lek
<andol> Henric: Hursom behöver du boota datorn i någon form utav räddningsläge, så att du blir root, och kan lägga till din nya användare i gruppen sudo.
<kodein> andol: gruppen ska ju hsh heta wheel om det ska vara riktigt
<andol> kodein: Brukar inte wheel utav tradition mer begränsiga möjligheten att använda su?
<cryingfreeman> kodein, menar du gameport->usb-konverterare eller rena usb-gamepads? För det har inte jag heller haft några som helst problem med de senaste åren.
<kodein> andol: nä, jag har nog mest sett det i sudosammanhang
<kodein> cryingfreeman: rena usb-gamepads
<andol> kodein: DÃ¥ har vi sett olika :)
<kodein> wheel är väl lite som suid 0 från början, dock, men jag har sett det användas som sudo-grupp i större utsträckning (för jag har inte kört så värst mycket riktig unix)
<andol> kodein: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel_%28Unix_term%29 verkar förövrigt mer hålla med mig än dig.
<Henric> andol: Ubuntu 12.04 :) Prövade att boota in i recovery och la till användaren i root. När jag skrev "groups" fanns varken admin eller sudo :/
<kodein> andol: det kan väl inte på något sätt säga emot var jag personligen mest har stött på termen?
<andol> kodein: Den gör det ifall jag ändrar på artiklen :P I övrigt så är jag lite besviken på att wikipedia inte visade en artiklen som default för ordet wheel.
<andol> Henric: Att bara skriva groups visar inte befintliga grupper, utan bara vilka grupper aktuell användare är med i. Befintliga grupper kan listas med kommandot "getent group"
<andol> Henric: Hursom, pröva då igen, fast med att lägga till användaren i gruppen sudo.
<Henric> andol: Ahh det kan ju förklara en del! Får testa. Brb :)
<Henric> andol: Nu fungerar det bättre. Var bara tvungen att skriva "unmount remount,rw /" innan :)
<Henric> Äntligen är systemet _mitt_ igen :D
<HakanS> cryingfreeman: Jag har en Dexxa-ratt som fungerar.
<andol> Henric: Gött mos
<cryingfreeman> HakanS: vilken årsmodell är det på den och hur har du fått den att funka? Min ser ut som såhär: http://ionic.orcon.net.nz/kerrynoos_shit/dexxa.jpg Utan gameport->usb-adapter då..
<HakanS> cryingfreeman: Min är identisk.
<HakanS> cryingfreeman: Det står M/N DSW4B2X under ratten
<HakanS> cryingfreeman: P/N 863157-0000
<cryingfreeman> HakanS: Spännande. Den här är visserligen inte helt säkert 100% funktionsduglig, så det kan vara hårdvaran som felar också. Exakt samma nummer som på min då.
<cryingfreeman> HakanS: hur har du gjort för att få igång den då?
<HakanS> cryingfreeman: Jag har skrivet ett script som jag är tvungen att köra för att få igång den.
<cryingfreeman> HakanS: har du lust att dela med dig? :)
<HakanS> cryingfreeman: Problemet är bara att jag inte har någon skärm till den datorn just nu.
<cryingfreeman> HakanS: kan ju klistra in det här när du får tid och möjlighet: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=58083
<HakanS> cryingfreeman: Jag kan fixa det imorgon.
<cryingfreeman> HakanS: fantastico. :)
<cryingfreeman> Det är ju underbart att man kan få hjälp med även det mest obskyra... Stort tack HakanS.
<HakanS> cryingfreeman: Ratten fungerar ypperligt i t.ex Torcs och SuperTuxCart
<cryingfreeman> HakanS: Perfekt! Kan ju tipsa om Speed Dreams då som är en fork av Torcs med lite roligare bilar och diverse väder och grejer. http://www.speed-dreams.org
<HakanS> cryingfreeman: Tack. MÃ¥ste testas.
<realubot> "Koppla bort alla apparater när åskan går. För tv:n gäller alltså att både dra ur antennkabel och elsladd. För datorer ska alla nätkablar dras ut."
<realubot> Fegisar.
<peyam> vah
<peyam> va fan
<realubot> Jag rekommenderar att ni monterar en åskledare på chassit så att ni får lite extra kräm i prollen när åskan går.
<peyam> Jag rekommenderar att ni stänger av era mobiler för den kan dra elektriska partiklar från åskan och när åskan slår mobilen kan ni bli förstoppade och du kan ni inte bajsa ordernglit
<peyam> realubot, så har du läst min blog idag?
<Barre> HeMan: vet faktiskt inte, jag tror inte det men det kav ha implementerats. Det är ju inte så enkelt (kan jag tänka) är nog rätt mycket logik som måste till.
<peyam> var laddar jag ner coola fonts to my ubuntu
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-07
<peyam> bäbisar
<peyam> sover ni?
<Barre> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andyland`> Morsning korsning!
<HeMan> vad ska man ha för musik-tema idag?
<HeMan> det är ju så svårt att hitta något på Spotify
<andyland`> Hmm, det beror väl på vad det är du föredrar?
<andyland`> Men Pink Floyd har ju nyligen lagts till så du kan ju lyssna igenom deras diskografi :)
<HeMan> jag föredrar att söka på musikstil
<HeMan> och det finns tex dåligt om horror punk
<HeMan> det blev Messer Chups-radio
<andyland`> genre:Electro Jazz Funk Death-Metal Fusion
<andyland`> jag har faktiskt inte använt radio särskilt mycket, men från vad jag hört är det bra grejer. Dom måste ju tämligen bra algoritmer nudags för att hitta snarlika matchningar
<HeMan> den är bättre men fortfarande långt från last.fm's radio
<HeMan> tyvärr valde ju last.fm att man in får streama till Sverige
<HeMan> går lösa med en välriktad vpn-tunnel
<HeMan> men problemet var att jag kunde spela last.fm på allt jag har som har högtalare
<andyland`> Mmm, det här med global distribution är ett kvarstående problem i många industrier...
<HeMan> på tal om distribution så kommer nog min Beaglebone black i dag!
<andyland`> XBMC?
<andyland`> HeMan: Ahhh, så hela skiten är Blobfri? inkl. grafiken?
<HeMan> andyland`: den ska vara relativt blobfri
<HeMan> andyland`: den har dock ingen hårdvaru-mpeg
<HeMan> andyland`: ska ha den för i/o
<HeMan> andyland`: och asterisk
<andyland`> HeMan: Mm läste precis att videostödet inte var perfekt direkt. Vad ska du använda den till om man får fråga?
<HeMan> andyland`: 1-wire och min rfxcom-sticka
<HeMan> andyland`: och ip-telefoni
<andyland`> coolers
<andyland`> home automation ina da nationz
<HeMan> eller i alla fall ina da hooooose
<HeMan> har en raspberry pi och en billig router som delar av det jobbet nu
<andyland`> Nice och routern har självklart en linux distro och ip-tables?
<andyland`> Coolt: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/sol-solar-ubuntu-laptop
<MarkusDBX> Om jag vill copy-pasta i terminalen utan att använda mus. Vad är bästa sättet. Har googlat lite och många verkar använda screen för sånt. Kom med tips. Håller på att gå all-in musdöd här.
<MarkusDBX> andyland`: najs design lösning =)
<MarkusDBX> andyland`: dock kan man göra så idag med vilken laptop som helst och solpanelerna är tokbilliga.
<HeMan> andyland`: den kör openwrt men används inte så mycket som router nu
<HeMan> andyland`: den kör bara ipv6-routingen
<MarkusDBX> En fet nackdel med sol-laptopen är att... man vill inte sitta i solen och jobba. Man blir varm. Datorn blir varm. Är man längre söderut i europa är det inte ovanligt att cpun blir överhettad och klockar ner om man kör en vanlig laptop i solen.
<HeMan> andyland`: och pratar med min rfxcom
<MarkusDBX> Jag har kört min burk på sol. Men, då med sladd till en extern panel. Jag i skuggan.
<andyland`> MarkusDBX: Man får väl hitta ett träd med lite skugga eller nått då :p
<MarkusDBX> andyland`: men då laddar den ju inte =)
<HeMan> moderna solceller brukar inte behöva direktljus
<andyland`> HeMan: Jo openwrt är lite defacto standard inom linuxvärlden att köra på routers som stödjer det.
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: Jo det behöver dom. Kolla videos på youtube. Prestandan i skugga är helt värdelös.
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: de jag känner som kör solceller säger annat
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: Som sagt. Finns massor av videos med folk som visar sina paneler, med mäturustning osv.
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: men de kanske har valt solceller för att klara behovet även utan direktljus
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: Ofta vill man släpa så lite panel som möjligt till en laptop. Då blir det extra känsligt.
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: jo
<MarkusDBX> Ofta får man ut mindre än 10% i skugga
<MarkusDBX> så med en 250w panel funkar det såklart utmärkt att driva en laptop i skugga.
<MarkusDBX> men en sån panel är stor som en dörr
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: fast det behöver inte vara skugga för att man inte kör den i direkt solljus
<MarkusDBX> Såklart en stor gråzon imellan.
<MarkusDBX> "gråzon" =) mulet =)
<MarkusDBX> Jag har en 25w till min laptop, den är stor som en 24" plattskärm ungefär. Det funkar fint.
<MarkusDBX> 12" laptop med low voltage cpu
<andyland`> Vad tror #ubuntu-se om Darling? Kan det bli något av det? http://darling.dolezel.info/en/Darling
<kodein> nej.
<MarkusDBX> andyland`: det vore ju helt underbart om Darling kunde bli nåt. Men Apple älskar att motarbeta, så antagligen blir det inget.
<MarkusDBX> Jag ogillar macosx enormt. Men måste ha en mac, för att kunna vara kompatibel med mac-folk. Om det gick att emulera programmen bra, skulle jag aldrig äga en mac.
<yarre> MarkusDBX, går annars att köra OSX i en virtuell maskin, t.ex. vmware :P
<MarkusDBX> yarre: men då går det segt. Samt att samtliga program som använder mycket QE/CI kommer att krångla (mer eller mindre) vilket gör virtualiserat mac os x hyffsat oanvändbart.
<MarkusDBX> Inte ens en supersnabb dator hjälper då grafikkortsemuleringen oftast är enkeltrådad.
<yarre> bygg en kompatibel hackintosh då.. billigare :)
<MarkusDBX> jag har 3
<MarkusDBX> men även hackintoshar har problem. t.ex. brickar man dom för ofta, när mac os x ska uppdateras. Vilket motverkar mitt syfte att vara kompatibel med macnördar. Dom säger "äh uppdatera", för att nåt ska funka t.ex.
<MarkusDBX> Dedikerad hackintosh för t.ex. videoredigering funkar prima. Mest så jag kört mina.
<kodein> istället för tre hackintoshar hade du ju kunnat få 1½ mac
<MarkusDBX> haha =)  jag råkade samla på mig dom.
<MarkusDBX> Under många års tid.
<MarkusDBX> Inte så att jag en dag. Jag ska ha 3st =) istället för en mac.
<kodein> jag har 5 riktiga mackar själv (fast ppc, då, och de kostade mig gratis) :)
<MarkusDBX> haha, jag har några såna också. Dom är bra bokstöd
<kodein> jag tycker de är fina att använda, ppc är en trevlig arkitektur
<andyland`> Anledningen till att folk kör mac: http://www.evilmilk.com/pictures/Reasons_People_Want_A_Mac.jpg
<MarkusDBX> Inte provat ppc ubuntu på dom än. Men tycker dom är helt galet sega. Random grovsops-pc är oftast snabbare än samtliga gamla ppc maskiner.
<MarkusDBX> Inte sällan hittar man e6600 och liknande core2duo i grovsoprum idag.
<yarre> ppc macar duger bra till MorphOS
<yarre> dom som stödjer det dvs
<yarre> Då får man en snabb burk
<MarkusDBX> ska undersöka. =)  det som annars gör skräp-pcs värdefulla är att man nästan alltid kan smälla in senaste xubuntu, och sen får man en maskin som rockar!
<kodein> verkar som om de håller på att porta aros till rpi nu iaf
<yarre> Det har dom väl pysslat med länge kodein ?
<kodein> på tiden att det finns en vanlig och lättåtkomlig plattform man kan köra lite mer obskyra operativsystem på, iaf, typ som aros och haiku
<kodein> yarre: ja? de håller väl fortfarande på eller?
<MarkusDBX> kodein: varför vill man köra oskyra os?
<MarkusDBX> nyfiken
<yarre> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD9NPPiuUec&list=PLC4DFFE6102E8B9B8
<kodein> MarkusDBX: sitter du med gnu/linux på desktop gör du ju redan det. annars hade alla kört windows
<yarre> MarkusDBX, kolla den tuben :P
<kodein> haiku är ju najs för att det är som beos, och aros är najs för att det är som amigaos
<MarkusDBX> kodein: hehe, gjort i flera år. Nu känns win och mac os x, som leksaks os.
<yarre> MarkusDBX, håller med, dom känns lite begränsade.. i alla fall windows
<MarkusDBX> mac os x har en ok unix-grund men guien är helt åt helvete. Mer resurskrävande och ej inställningsbart skit är svårt att hitta.
<yarre> ja bort med de o in med x11 :P
<yarre> Lär ju inte direkt bli bättre men men
<kodein> att det ligger en unixkärna i botten av os x är lika oviktigt som att det ligger en nt-kärna i botten av windows 8 för 99.99% av ens dagliga användning
<MarkusDBX> yarre: x11 är så oerhört mycket mer flexibelt. En av mina största önskedrömmar är att kunna x11-forwarda mina mac-program till min linux burk, samt köra andra window managers på mac. Men det går ju givetvis inte!!! =/
<bamsefar> MarkusDBX: Det kan ju bero på att OSX inte kör X11.
<MarkusDBX> japp
<yarre> det senare går då OSX har x11
<MarkusDBX> tvärtom går, ja
<yarre> Går att köra igång gnome osv om man vill
<MarkusDBX> andyland`: hehe, hardcore med irc i emacs! +1 på dig
<andyland`> Vad kör ni för ircklient? :)
<MarkusDBX> irssi
<HeMan> pidgin
<kodein> telnet
<HeMan> är inte irc-protokollet lite halvbesvärligt att dekoda för hand med telnet?
<MarkusDBX> yarre: rätt fint detta amiga os. =) Kollade filmen, antar att mer hänt sen 2009.
<kodein> nej, irkk är rätt simpelt. det jobbiga är att manuellt svara på ping hela tiden
<HeMan> om jag ändrar den "fysiska" storleken på en blockdevice som jag har lvm på så kan jag inte köra pvresize på den om jag har en (eller flera) aktiva lv'ar
<HeMan> är det något jag missat att konfigurera eller ska det vara så?
<HeMan> Barre, bamsefar: ^^
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ingen aning. Fråga storagemuppen.
<HeMan> bamsefar: meh
<peyam> Salaaaaaaaaaaam
<andol> Men, men, men...
<andol> https://github.com/kennethreitz/autoenv#what-is-it
<kodein> oj vilken bra idé
<andol> Hej /tmp
<kodein> nå, de verkar ha lite rudimentär kod för att godkänna körningen första gången iaf
<kodein> men det hindrar väl förstås ingen från att ändra i /tmp/.env efter att man råkat godkänna det första gången, förstås
<kodein> fårstös
<andol> Nej, kunde helt klart varit (ännu) värre.
<peyam> realubot, där?
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-08
<ispookan> God morgon kära tuxare. ;)
<andol> morgens
<Coffe> morgon
<ispookan> Allt bra med er?
<Coffe> de tror jag
<ispookan> Dumt att känna efter ;)
<Coffe> ja, kanske känner något man inte vill
<ispookan> Hehe
<ispookan> Vem av er var det som hade en svensk ubtuntu sida?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> tjenare HeMan
<andyland`> God förmiddag!
<Kim^J> Morrn
<antii> Morrn
<realubot> Det ligger ju helt klart någonting i det: http://www.aftonbladet.se/debatt/article17262242.ab
<madbear> tjenna realubot
<Henric> Får inte mitt USB-minne att fungera. Finns inte under /dev/ . Syns när jag skriver lsusb i terminalen.
<Henric> Alla minnen och hårddiskar jag kopplar in i datorn kommer upp som ikon på skrivbordet, det gör inte denna.
<Philip5> den kanske inte är formaterad?
<Henric> Philip5: Kan jag formatera den från terminalen med exempelvis dess ID?
<Henric> cd /dev
<Henric> oj fel terminal :P
<Philip5> jo det kan man
<HeMan> Henric: prova sudo lsblk
<Henric> Åhh vad dum jag känner mig nu. Den stod som unallocated under gparted.
<Henric> Nu funkar den i alla fall. Tack! :)
<Philip5> :)
<Coffe> lol chromecast på webhallen .. 600kr ..
<kodein> gudars
<kodein> när ska google börja sälja hårdvara direkt till sverige, eg.?
<Coffe> bra fråga
<kodein> sen vill man ju att google music kommer till sverige också. finns ju books nu åtminstone
<ewook> åäö
<ewook> trilla det där ut rätt?
<andol> ewook: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5963049/
<ewook> fuuuing imac.
<ewook> bbl. orka sitta med den har skrutt-terminalen.
<Spookan> andol: Tja! Var det du som hade den där svenska hemsidan om Ubuntu + Svenska Ubuntu iso filer?
<andol> Spookan: Nix
<Spookan> andol: Vet du vem det är?
<kodein> uh oh
<HeMan> njahapp, ska man behålla Ångström eller installera Debian på Beaglebone black?
<kodein> ja
<HeMan> eller så fedora?
<HeMan> eller så blir det den breda vägen med ubuntu
<David-A> nyss på tv "Inside job" SVT1 21:00-22:45, dok fr 2010 om finanskrisen, om intressekonfilkter, korruption o girighet. vann en oskar (repris fr 2011, repris sön)
<peyam> salaaaaaaaam det är jag farbror Peyaaaaam
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-09
<David-A> nyss på text-tv: Den krypterad e-posttjänsten Lavabit som tros ha använts av Edward Snowden har stängts ned, uppenbarligen efter påtryckningar från amerikanska myndigheter.
<ewook> åäöööö
<ewook> :D.
<andol> ewook: Sådärja!
<andol> ewook: Känns bättre nu? :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> tjo
<ewook> andol: som fan :p. iMac'en gick mig på nerverna :p.
<Barre> uppevde också locale-problem med min iMac och ssh
<ewook> Det är apjobbigt. Spelade ingen roll vilken locale jag satte - den sket högaktningsfullt i att jag hade rätt' :P.
<Barre> apple knows best
 * andol som trodde att allting alltid fungerade magiskt jätterätt under OSX :P
<Barre> mmm.. så länge du BARA har apple-produkter så är det nästan så, men jag tycker iPhone är en av de sämsta telefonerna jag har haft, det enda bra med den telefonen var andrahandsvärdet när jag sålde den :)
<ewook> hähä :D: Agreed.
<Barre> sen är formfaktorn på MBA väldigt tilltalande men sen jag införskaffade min XPS så har  jag inte använt min MBA..
<andol> Barre: Var det nödvändigt att nämna XPS:en? Just nu försöker jag spara lite extra, istället för att bränna pengar på kul teknik :P
<Barre> andol: hahaha... sorry
<Barre> uname -a
<Barre> oops
<antii> uname -i
<ewook> andol: Jag har en XPS M1730 tror jag det är hemma ;)
<ewook> inte riktigt den... erhm, nyaste..
<Barre> andol: ubuntu kernel 3.10.0-6 fungerar bra på min xps, innan dess så var det väldiga problem med nätverket efter resume från sleep  (ren svenska)
<HeMan> Barre: vet du om den kommit med haswell-processorn än?
<Barre> HeMan: ingen aning
<K350> Jag använder Mutt. Hur kan jag ta bort mail from pop3 servr?
<K350> Märker att alal brev ligger kvar i pop servern. Vet inte hur jag ska få bort dme därifrån. Någon?
<kodein> den stora frågan är ju varför du fortfarande använder pop3
<kodein> själv har jag nog bara kört mutt direkt mot maildir
<K350> Jag hämtar mail från från leverantörens pop3 server.
<andol> K350: IMAP?
<K350> Jag hämtar mail från imap också. Men nu är det en leverantör som har pop3.
<andol> De stödjer alltså enbart POP3? Låter dåligt utav dem.
<HeMan> K350: går det inte trycka $
<HeMan> K350: annars tror jag att du måste tukkla i .muttrc
<K350> Nja, den vägen tas bara mailen bort fron pooolen i min dator inte från servern.
<HeMan> K350: men det var länge sedan jag körde mutt mot pop3-server så jag minns inte vad optionen heter
<HeMan> K350: kan vara pop_delete
<K350> Mail från pop3 hämtas o läggs i poolen. När man raderar dem i mutt så tas de bara bort från poolen. Jag har även noterat att när man tar bort mail från imap så ligger ävne dessa kvar på servern...skumt..men..ja...?
<K350> pop_delete? MÃ¥sta jag kolla mansidan......
<K350> HeMan: var såg du pop_delete. Hittade inte i man sidan
<HeMan> K350: man muttrc
<K350> där har vi det...ska vi se här......
<HeMan> yey, samba 4.1 kommer ha stöd för btrfs och reflink-kopior!
<antii> ;o)
<andol> HeMan: Typ använda btrfs-snapshots för att tillhandahålla shadow-copies?
<HeMan> andol: nej. motsvarande cp --reflink=always som gör en "vanlig" cow-kopia
<andol> HeMan: Ahh.
<andol> HeMan: Tack för twitter-tipset om juicessh förresten.
<HeMan> andol: varsågod!
<andol> HeMan: Fast nu när jag tittar på appen är jag dock lite skeptisk till alla permissions den begär.
<andol> Förvisso pluspoäng på att de på sin hemsida förklarar varför de "behöver" sagda permissions, men mycket är ju ändå för valfria features jag ändå inte är intresserad utav.
<HeMan> andol: jo det är synd att man inte kan skräddarsy vad man vill ha
 * andol har aktivt börjat att dissa appar som kräver fånigt många rättigheter.
<Coffe> HeMan:  har den enkla pilupp7ner funktioner ?
<HeMan> Coffe: man kan öppna ett extra "tangetbord" som har pilupp, pilner, ctrl osv
<Coffe> HeMan:  nice.. låter rätt bra
<Coffe> kanske ska ta å testa.. tack HeMan
<HeMan> jag gillar inte riktigt hur juicessh tycker man ska göra med nycklar heller
<HeMan> den tycker man ska generera dom på något annat och sen kopiera in dom på telefonen
<HeMan> jag vill helst låta den privata nyckeln genereras på den enhet den ska användas från
<Coffe> Ok, har nog inte  någon åsikt om det.
<HeMan> räknar att andol har åsikter om det dock
<Philip5> jag kan ha en åsikt om det också även om jag inte vet om vad... ;)
<Philip5> åsikt kan ju alla ha :)
<HeMan> Philip5: tyvärr, du får inte ha åsikter i just denna frågan
<Philip5> joho
<Philip5> men den kanske inte är värd så mycket
<HeMan> Philip5: jag har kollat upp det, just denna frågan har du tyvärr ingen rätt att ha en åsikt om
<andol> HeMan: Jag har alltid åsikter :)
<HeMan> Philip5: men du kan ju ha en åsikt om det
<Philip5> jag har åsiktsrätt i alla frågor
<HeMan> andol: och ibland vädrar du dom!
<HeMan> Philip5: fast detta var ju ingen fråga utan mer ett svar
<Philip5> jag kan ge ett svar i form av en åsikt?
<HeMan> tveklöst
<andol> HeMan: Hade varit själviskt att hålla dem för mig själv? :)
<Philip5> andol: särskilt när du sitter inne med sanningen
<andol> Philip5: Precis!
<andol> s/sanningen/Sanningen/ :)
<Philip5> andol: vet hur det känns. sanningen vill ju alltid ut
<Philip5> exakt
<peyam> salam
<peroht> röv. alla filer i en samba-share har försvunnit.. kan det vara 2-åringen som pillat månne
<peyam> hahaha
<peroht> inte bra att jag hade kommenterat precis den rsync-raden i cron
<peroht> =)
<peroht> klåfingrig liten tjej
<peroht> suck.
<peyam> din dotter?
<peyam> vad sööt
<peyam> hahaha.. det e sött när barn gör så
<peyam> men du borde vara försiktigare med din dator
<peroht> det är sant
<peroht> lite jobbigt när hon går på ett tangentbord (mediadatorn) och sitter med knäna på det andra tangentbordet vid arbetsdatorn
<peroht> två chanser att förstöra...
<peroht> och jag orkar inte låsa kb
<peroht> dumt i efterhand =)
<peroht> backup från 25 maj.. får duga.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Bokprogrammet: e-boken" Kunskapskanalen 19:00-19:30 & 23:35-00:05. norskt kulturprogr, avsn om e-boken (& twitter & powerpoint) (& upphovsrätt & flyktighet)
<Guest75361> Hejsan gott folk, jag har försökt installera ubuntu nu på min hp envy sleekbook 6-1150eo  med windows 8 men blir bara error när man ska starta om för att boota upp linux. Vill inte radera windows helt heller ! vad är felet? har testat både senaste och LTS av ubuntu.
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-10
<Spookan> God morgon på er.
<Screedo> god morgon
<Spookan> Jämt när jag ska börja pilla med något projekt eller så, så ska det strula. :/
<Spookan> Så det får bli lite kaffe & WoW istället.
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<madbear> tjenna realubot
<vjacob> hejsan! hvilke hackathons har i grunden funde sted i Sverige, og er der nogle annonceret indenfor de næste par måneder?
<Screedo> Spookan: bara bita i det sura äpplet och fortsätta! :)
<Philip5> Screedo: så länge man inte måste bita i det sura apple äpplet
<Screedo> Philip5: hehe :P
<peyam> man får äta lite av det sura äpplet o bit ihop sen
<Screedo> för Spookan får det väl bli det sura päronet då? :P
<peyam> han väl ta citron denna gång
<einand_> det är väl därför appels logga bara har ett bett, och inte är uppätet?
<einand_> Ser gott ut, men när man väl biter i det är det surt
<Philip5> måste vara så
<vjacob> an apple a day does not keep the doctor away?
<realubot> http://www.svt.se/nyheter/varlden/krypterad-e-posttjanst-stangd-i-usa
<peyam> gammalt
<realubot> Internet är på god väg att utvecklas till ett monster.
<peyam> vem bryr sig
<realubot> peyam: Du borde bry dig. Du riskerar att bli uppäten av ett monster.
<peyam>  Jag tycker att folk är dumma i huvet. när jag förklara för mina svenska vänner att övervakning handlar lite om säkerhet och mer om kontroll skrattar dem
<peyam> så jag försöker tänka mer på mig själv och förhopningsvist flyttar jag till ngt mindre övervakad land i framtiden
<realubot> peyam: Så enkelt är det inte. Tekniken kommer att finnas överallt och du kommer att bli övervakad oavsett vart du flyttar. Dessutom handlar det mer om vilka tjänster du använder än om i vilket land du surfar från.
<realubot> peyam: Du kan flytta hit: http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2069355_2069356_2069370,00.html
<realubot> DÃ¥ kommer du nog undan ett tag.
<peyam> Det har snarare blivit så här att dem övervakar alla och inte bara som skall övervakas. övervakning via internet är besvärlig men se övervaknning överallt i sthlm är också jobbigt!
<peyam> jag säger bara "Orkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"
<Spookan> Kan man döda X och stänga av det helt ifrån terminalen?
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> Hur kollar jag vad jag har för hastighet på hårddisken
<Spookan> Kopiera något stort till den och ifrån den?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> Jag har en till hdd och undrar om det e värt o byta ut
<peyam> nej den e också 7200
<peyam> Kan jag ha en laptops hdd i stationära?
<Spookan> Ja
<peyam> jag har ingen sån där SAta kabel.. tror ja inte
<peyam> undrar om ajg ska ändå sätta in skiten i lådan
<peyam> Spookan, asså jag fattar inte.. kan jag ha min bärbar hdd in den här ? http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=61
<peyam> Spookan, Im watiiiiiiiiiing
<Amp> Gokväll
<Amp> Jag har fixat massa kinesiska filmer.
<peyam> vadå för filmer ;)
<Amp> Det du ;) Nä, men drama mest :-) Wong kar wai
<peyam> finns en kinessisk porrstjänar som har bra filmer
<peyam> första porrspelare med stora tutar
<Amp> Vanliga filmer?
<peyam> vanliga filmer?
<peyam> porrfilmer
<Amp> Aha
<Amp> In the mood for love var bra
<Amp> Hoppas dessa filmer håller samma klass
<peyam> jag gillar komedi eller sci fi
<peyam> såg halva Pasific Rim igår
<peyam> aså ubuntu suger med hdmi
<Amp> Ok
<Amp> Det här är mest dramer
<peyam> orkaaaaaaa
<Amp> B-)
<Amp> Vad händer annars då, folket?
<realubot> Amp: Här händer ingenting.
<Philip5> #ubuntu-se är en tyst retreat mot vardagens hets
<madbear> Philip5: lidingö?
<Philip5> madbear: vadå?
<madbear> lidingöloppet?
<Philip5> aha, nä jag är inte tränad för det
<madbear> vad e du tränad för då?
<Philip5> inte mycket just nu. ligger mest på milen och underhåller lite
<madbear> ok gött, e anmäld själv
<madbear> ska väl iaf bara ta mig runt
<Philip5> hela sträckan då eller?
<Spookan> Ja jävlar, nu blev det att nanna. ;)
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-11
<Spookan> God morgon på er.
<Spookan> Då är man hälften Ubuntu användare nu då. ;)
<andol> Spookan: Dual-boot alt. dator1 vs. dator2?
<Spookan> andol: Linux på laptopen, Windows 7 på den stationära.
<andol> Funkar bra? Inga tendser till personlighetsklyvning än? :)
<Spookan> andol: Nä hehe, precis fått in det, så det håller på att uppdatera.. ;)
<Screedo> god morgon
<Kurdistan> snart har man haft ubuntu lts installerade i 6 månaden, utan nyinstallation eller distrohoping.
<Kurdistan> rekord för mig efter mageia
<Kurdistan> hoppas kommande lts är minst lika bra
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hallå kurdis.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vilken version är nästa LTS?
<Kurdistan> 12.04
<realubot> Ja, men nästa?
<Kurdistan> 14.04
<realubot> Okej.
<Kurdistan> väl?
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<Kurdistan> bör vara det
<realubot> Kurdistan: Verkar stämma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Kurdistan> realubot, hur mår du och hur går det med ditt ubuntu äventyr?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag mår bra men jag har legat lite lågt på Ubuntu-fronten.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag orkar inte svara på frågor i forumet längre. Jag har tappat sugen.
<Kurdistan> realubot, jaså?
<Kurdistan> jag förstår det. normalt med sådant.
<Kurdistan> du finner nog intresset för support kanske längre fram
<Kurdistan> realubot, kör du fortfarande ubuntu?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Supportandet är okej, men jag har tappat intresset för att engagera mig i Open Source.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag kör Lubuntu så ja.
<Kurdistan> realubot, okej. som sagt det kanske kommer med tiden igen.
<Kurdistan> låt det ta sin tid.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja, kanske det.
<realubot> Men jag tror inte det. Det är dags att gå vidare mot nya mål. Jag har gjort mitt för Ubuntu communityt här i Sverige.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> tkr ni att det är värt o köra med Cinamon
<peyam> realubot, läget?
<kodein> ja
<yarre> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2098759/Tribler-New-file-sharing-technology-IMMUNE-government-attacks.html
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-04
<einand> jag tog en sådan där selfi idag. https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10471168_10152252227792997_755305750116033507_n.jpg?oh=3cdb064b24b28b14cee8fc43748a1af2&oe=545220EB&__gda__=1414333140_53e940a256cd79845099032e8541b13b
<Barre> trevligt einand :) (dock så bleknar alla selfies efter att denna togs http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/21/kirill-oreshkin-photographer-russia_n_5003465.html)
<einand> jag tog en sådan där selfi idag. https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10471168_10152252227792997_755305750116033507_n.jpg?oh=3cdb064b24b28b14cee8fc43748a1af2&oe=545220EB&__gda__=1414333140_53e940a256cd79845099032e8541b13b
<einand> Barre: tyvär, får 404 på länken du posta
<Barre> einand: denna länk då? http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1692799/thumbs/o-KIRILL-ORESHKIN-900.jpg
<einand> helt ok
<Barre> semestern slut nu einand? (eller du kanske inte haft nån semester?)
<Barre> min första arbetsdag idag och det känns sådär måste jag erkänna :-|
<einand> Barre: ingen semster ännu
<Barre> einand: oohh.. där ser man.. då kanske inte jag skall klaga då =)
<einand> Barre: beror väl på, jag har det bästa kvar
<Barre> sant
<einand> två dagar nästa vecka, och sedan 1 vecka i september, och resten från jul
<Barre> skönt
<Barre> vad är det du har på huvudet?
<Barre> det är ingen standard-foliehatt det där inte..
<einand> Barre: nä, detta är en modern version, pyramidformad för att även slipa mitt intelekt
<Barre> haha
<einand> foliehatten är så förrgår
<einand> Barre: du har väl hört det här bullshiten, med att man kan göra en pyramid, och lägga rakblad, och rakknivar i så håller de sig slipade
<Barre> ehh.. ok.. låter vettigt.. =)
<einand> newage tänk
<einand> http://www.baomee.info/10/2013/07/hur-man-gor-en-pyramid-rakkniv-bryne.html
<einand> Barre:
<einand> Pyramid power refers to alleged supernatural or paranormal properties of the ancient Egyptian pyramids and objects of similar shape. With this power, model pyramids are said to preserve foods,[1] sharpen or maintain the sharpneses of razor blades,[2] improve health
<Barre> bland det tramsigaste jag läst på länge
<einand> Barre: nu vet du varför jag är så smart iaf ;)
<einand> The Times of London carried letters claiming, "if I oriented my razor blades…N. and S. by the compass…they tend to last considerably longer"[16] and "The idea of keeping razor blades in a magnetic field is not quite new. About the year 1900 I found this out…."[17]
<realubot> "tudien gjordes på unga amerikaner, resultaten visar att intelligenta individer går och lägger sig för att sova senare både under veckan och på helgerna. Sovmönster och IQ-nivåer är helt klart relaterade.
<realubot> Medelmåttiga hjärnor har varit beskaffade på det sättet att man följer solens upp-och nedgångar. Medan mer intelligenta hjärnor har velat trotsa det mönstret och skapa sina egna."
<realubot> Det förklarar varför jag är en nattuggla.
<Barre> ingen regel utan undatag alltså ;)
<realubot> Barre: Hohoho. Den var bra. Du är inte så dum som du ser ut.
<Barre> :P
<realubot> Barre: Jag har långtgående planer på att äta chips i dag. Kommentar?
<einand> eller så blir man smartare av att inte sova. Eftersom en tänker på dagens problem och löser dom
<einand> och på så sätt tränar in hjärnan i logiska mönster
<Barre> realubot: låter som en utmärkt idé
<einand> Barre: den där konen jag hade på huvudet, den är patenterad http://www.archpatent.com/patents/5769598
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen, då var första dagen på jobbet avklarat efter semestern. Kunde gärna haft lite mer semester :D
<einand> Screedo: ta mera semseter då
<Screedo> einand: jo, men är lite svårt just nu, får ta lite ledigt längre fram.
<einand> Screedo: varför är det svårt just nu?
<einand> själv har jag inte tagit någon semester alls ännu
<Screedo> för andra har semester och vi måste täcka upp för varandra.
<einand> vidare koppla telefonen bara
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> fungerar ju inte riktigt så :p
<einand> klart att det gör
<einand> e-mailen svarar du på telefon med
<Screedo> beror ju på vad man jobbar med men hos oss fungerar det inte.
<einand> klart att det fungerar, du måste bara finputsa det lite
<einand> det viktiaste att lära sig är "Det var inte mitt fel"
<einand> om någon blir sur för du inte gjort ditt jobb, så skyller du på för lite ram i datorn
<einand> eller att frugan tog fel nycklar så du kom inte in på jobbet
<einand> det med frugan fungerar bäst, om du inte har någon
<einand> för du blir ingen sur hemma
<einand> eller "Internet leverantören hade semsester när åskan slog ner i X grejen2
<Screedo> lol
<einand> Mona, grannen bredvid går på cellgifter för cancer. Så hon har någon sådan där hjärt monitor hemma som låter “Peeep, blurp, beeep blurp”.. Så plötsligt när jag lyssnade så hörde jag bara beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep. Som det gör när någon dör i filmer. Så jag och Elin titta på varandra och undra om det var hon. Så var det bara Elin som glömt stänga kylskåpsdörren så det larmet gick.
<realubot> einand: Slutsatsen blir att du har sett för mycket film.
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-05
<Screedo> Godkväll i kanalen
<KungFredda> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Pve> God afton. Jag har installerat Plex Media Server på min Ubuntu, men inser att jag måste antagligen lågga till "användaren" plex till min group. Jag har än inte hittat ett sätt att sätta en lösenord till plex, men vet inte heller om det är nödvändigt. Min fråga är: Hur lägger jag till plex till min group?
<Pve> När jag går in på användarinställningar så finns inte plex där i listan på användare, men när jag försöker lägga till den, så säger Ubuntu ifrån om att användaren redan finns.
<Pve> Går jag in på "hantera grupper" så finner jag plex där, men som jag förstår det, som en group.
<Pve> När jag går in på egenskaper för min group, så ser jag inget sätt att lägga till en användare.
<senate> useradd -G <gruppnamn> plex
<Pve> senate: useradd: användaren "plex" finns redan
<senate> oj
<senate> usermod inte useradd
<Pve> senate: usermod: kan inte låsa /etc/passwd; försök igen senare.
<senate> är du root?
<senate> sudo usermod -a -G <gruppnamn> plex
<Pve> senate: Tack. Bootar nu om och ser om jag har tur.
<senate> np :)
<senate> funderar på prova plex också
<senate> home theatre
<senate> men xbmc fungerar mycket bra :)
<Pve> senate: Är helt newbie på detta, men jag noterar det som du har skrivit ifall. Tack igen.
<Dynamit> Hej
<Pve> senate: Skall jag inte se användaren plex under min grupp?
<Dynamit> Någon närvarande som är rätt haj på nätverks relaterade saker?
<Pve> senate: Ah, vänta - jag ser den under kommandot "groups plex"
<Pve> senate: Borde jag inte se den då jag klickar "Användareinställningar", "Hantera grupper" och slutligen min group?
<senate> vet jag tyvärr inte, använder aldrig gui interfacet
<senate> om du skriver: id plex
<senate> så ska du se vilka grupper plex är med i
<Pve> senate: Tack, ja där är den. Nu skall jag bara gå in och rota i fstab med livet som insats.. ;)
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-06
<realubot> Hur får man svtplay att fungera i Android?
<realubot> svtplayappen fungerar inte.
<Barre> realubot: fungerar utmärkt här, jag har inte gjort något annat än att installera appen
<einand> någon här som är fin på ssh.config?
<einand> svt appen är bara ett interface till websidan, så bör fungera att surfa direkt in på svt websida
<Barre> njea, klickar du på en ström så startas appen/playern
<andol> einand: Har rätt god koll på min (open)ssh-config.
<einand> andol: jag letar efter motsvarande flagga i .config för -D
<andol> einand: Torde vara DynamicForward
<einand> andol: tack
<einand> provar det
<einand> andol: perfekt, tack så mycket
<andol> einand: ssh_config(5) är din vän :)
<andol> liksom sshd_config(5).
<einand> andol: jo, kollade den, men snöade in på att söka efter socks, och inte dynamicport
<einand> nu är nästa steg, att plugga på brandväggen i osx, och tvinga alla trafik igenom min ssh proxy
<Wizard> o/
<Barre> \o/
<andol> \o
<Barre> _o_
<Wizard> Is english allowed here?
<Wizard> I have completely offtopic question.
<Wizard> I'm looking for popular Swedish IT jobs portal :)
<Wizard> Any recommendations?
<einand> Wizard: yes it is, but i do recomend the english channel
<einand> ooh, ok
<einand> Wizard: ams.se
<einand> and monster.se
<Wizard> einand: Tack.
<Wizard> I hope Google Translate will do the trick ;D
<realubot> Barre: Den laddar och laddar men börjar aldrig spela upp videon.
<realubot> einand: Surfar man in på svtplay.se så vill de att man installerar appen som i sin tur skickar en till webbsidan när man startar den. Försöker man spela upp i appen så laddar videon men börjar aldrig spela upp.
<realubot> einand: Och om man inte har appen installerad så går det bara att "prova HTML5" vilket inte fungerar ordentligt heller.
<Barre> realubot: konstigt, för mig fungerar det som sagt
<einand> Barre: kan inte vara så att ru, har en android som saknar rätt codecs. Med tanke på att han inte ens kan surfa in på sidan
<Barre> einand: kan kanske vara så, vad vet jag =)
<Philip5> Barre: ja vad vet du egentligen?!?! ;)
<Barre> Philip5: in't vet jag det...
<Philip5> :P
<cHarNe2_> vad har en sån här person i lön tror ni? https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?req=a0IA000000Cz53VMAR
<einand> cHarNe2_: kanske 60.000 usd
<Dynamit> 7win 21
<Dynamit> oj
<R4b3l> Någon som har bra koll på Proxmox?
<R4b3l> lyckats med detta http://forum.proxmox.com/threads/10367-changing-hostname-messed men får det inte att lira dessvärre
<Barre> R4b3l: Coffe som brukar hänga i kanalen kör proxmox, larsemil_ också om jag inte missminner mig. Kanske det har en idé
<andol> Barre: Vi ska inte highlighta oGG också, när vi ändå håller på? :)
<Barre> andol: ja varför inte =)
<R4b3l> Barre: aha nice
<R4b3l> Barre: problemen som uppstod var efter att jag ändrade hostname i /etc/hosts och i /etc/hostname så verkar min katalog /etc/pve vara tom
<R4b3l> och kör jag qm list för att lista KVM maskiners status så får jag ngt connection error, verkar även som att automat genererade certen som man fick vid installationen också fick sig en törn :/
<Barre> R4b3l: sorry, jag har ingen idé om vad det kan bero på :/
<andol> bamsefar: Har inte du jobbat flera veckor på Gleys nu, och ändå fixar VMWware-gästerna fortfarande inte att prata IPv6? :-)
<Screedo> Godkväll i kanalen
<oGG> R4b3l: hur många noder har du?
<oGG> R4b3l: å om hela /etc är tom måste du råkat tömt den. för corosync synkar bara /etc/pve/nodes/ mellan burkarna (tror ja).
<bamsefar> andol: Hehe
<bamsefar> andol: Första veckan nu på heltid.
<oGG> R4b3l: enklast å fixa kluster f*ckups brukar vara å installera om. så länge du kommer åt diskfilerna så går det med lite trixande. om du inte har 100-tals maskiner då.
<bamsefar> andol: Vmware-folket säger att det är vmwares fel. ;)
<andol> bamsefar: Ah :) Hur går det annars då?
<bamsefar> andol: Jovars
<bamsefar> andol: Hur är det på sydpolen då?
<andol> Inte lyckats snubbla över kritisk fiberlänk än?
<andol> bamsefar: Tja, från och med nästa vecka så kommer jag vara nere i Södertälje på heltid.
<andol> (Scania, HPC, etc)
<Dynamit> haha snubbla över Scanias nätverk då eller?
<andol> Bortsett ifrån en viss organisatorisk tröghet så finns det rätt mycket skoj att leka med.
<Dynamit> sparka de i arslet då
<Dynamit> och säg öka farten
<Dynamit> jag har inte tid med detta
<andol> Dynamit: Ähh, som nyinhyrt konsult får man vara lite taktful :) Sen inom teamet flyter det rätt bra. Mest företagsvida grejjor som att få rätt behörigheter som kan dra ut lite på tiden.
<bamsefar> andol: Aha, med HeMan?
<andol> bamsefar: ersätter honom.
<andol> Tydligen tyckte HeMan att sju år räckte :)
<Dynamit> andol: ge dig själv rättigheterna då
<Dynamit> haha
<andol> Rätt rejäla skor att fylla.
<Dynamit> efter HeMan då?
<bamsefar> andol: Jaha, vad ska han göra då?
<andol> bamsefar: Osäker på ifall det är klart än.
<andol> Dynamit: Jupp.
<Dynamit> börja dan imorgon med ge dig själv alla rättigheter
<Dynamit> hahaha
<Dynamit> något jobba på då
<Dynamit> :P
<bamsefar> andol: Okej
<Dynamit> bamsefar andol: någon av er som lust göra pentest emot en av mina nätverk? har inte så många portar öppna iför sig
<Dynamit> men kanske missat något
<Dynamit> Största risken för mig är egentligen interna maskiner som smittar varandra
<Dynamit> men löst det genom att skapa flera nätverk
<Dynamit> så beroende på vem ägaren är hamnar de i "olika nätverk"
<andol> Dynamit: Nje, avstår nog.
<Dynamit> jag är seriös att det är mitt om det är det som gör dig fundersam
<Dynamit> Har liksom tjej nu och bor hos henne
<Dynamit> så därför har jag flera
<Dynamit> för den i Brandbergen är ju fortfarande min även om jag brukar den mer eller mindre ingenting
 * andol ska sova nu hursom.
<Dynamit> Gör så
<Dynamit> och sov så gott
<Dynamit> dröm sött om alla monster maskiner ;)
<Dynamit> ibland blir jag vara så jäkla sjuk på dig andol och HeMan
<realubot> einand: Var det inte du som tyckte Troberg var så kompetent för länge sedan?
<einand> ?
<realubot> einand: Jag har för mig att du försvarade henne när vi diskuterade henne en gång.
<einand> kanske jag gjorde, vet dock inte om jag är av den åsikten längre
<realubot> einand: http://www.annatroberg.se/2014/08/04/dn-raderar-hbtq-personer-och-mp-glommer-bort-dem/
<realubot> einand: Hur löjligt är det inte att påstå att de har blivit borttagna för att de är hbtq.
<einand> fast så är det förstås
<realubot> einand: De har ju inte tagit med dem för att de inte tillhör något av riksdagspartierna.
<einand> varför inte ha med alla som är med i debatten
<realubot> einand: Självklart har inte DN tagit bort dem för att de är hbtq. Varför skulle DN göra det?
<einand> känns ju extremt löjligt att ta bort folk i från en debatt
<einand> nämns inte ens i texten att de var närvrande
<realubot> einand: Därför att de är ointressanta att rapportera om.
<einand> Pfft. det är debatten det handlar om
<realubot> Det är väl klart att två politiker från två skitpartier inte är lika intressanta som partiledarna för riksdagspartierna.
<einand> det var en debatt som dessa var inbjudna till
<einand> klart att alla skall nämnas, som deltog, även om det inte behövs skrivas mera än så
<realubot> Det blir en bättre bild om man bara har med kändisar.
<realubot> Jag tror inte DN censurerar hbtq.
<einand> dock så är hon med numera
<einand> DN ändra sig efter kritiken
<einand> http://www.dn.se/valet-2014/ewa-stenberg-svensk-regnbagspolitik-fargklick-i-morkt-europa/
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Jag vet inte om jag kallar det debatt. Låter mer som en klubb för inbördes beundran.
<einand> nja, om du samlar folk som inte delar åsikt, så blir det en debatt
<einand> knappast någon som beundrar någon annan
<realubot> Det är väl bara Hägglund i det gänget som har en åsikt som sticker ut.
<einand> och HÃ¥kansson
<einand> men alla har olika syn på hur saker skall genomförsas
<realubot> einand: HÃ¥kansson?
<einand> Åkesson menar jag
<realubot> Han fick ju inte vara med.
<realubot> Han blev inte bjuden. Som på Nobelfesten.
<realubot> Stackarn.
<realubot> Han är mobblad.
 * realubot sitter och sover framför PPs youtube playlist.
<realubot> *gäsp* *snark*
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-07
<realubot> einand_: PP har inte en chans. Kommentar?
<einand_> realubot: tror du har rätt
<realubot> Haha. Hur kul som helst att en apa har tagit en grymt bra selfie.
<realubot> einand_: What do ya gonna do about it?
<Screedo> Goddag i kanalen
<Peyam> Hej Grabbar o tjejer
<Peyam> Nu är man gift :)
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-08
<hR13> Hej Alla, är det någon som är bra på LTSP? jag har en Ubuntu server och dhcp som sköts av openwrt, jag har aktiverat tftp på openwrt och pekat ut lts servern med "pxelinux.0,,192.168.1.30" men jag får "PXE-E32: TFTP open time out" någon som har några tips?
<Screedo_> goddag i kanalen
<MAXJEZY> någon som vet om plöttslig shutdown utan förvarning kan bero på att kylpastan rykt?
<MAXJEZY> har läst att intel ska klara sig även utan, utan att shutdowna
<MAXJEZY> men att den ska klocka ner istället
<MAXJEZY> min dator ba shutdownar hela tiden när jag pressar den lite, även utan press ibland
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-09
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Screedo> Någon som användt killdisk? ska sälja en server och vill få bort all data från hårddiskarna, eller har något annat program att rekommendera?
<bamsefar> Screedo: Sälj den utan diskar?
<Screedo> bamsefar: är iofs ett alternativ också.
<Screedo> men har ingen nytta av diskarna. får se. får ju alltid någon krona extra om den är "komplett"
<Screedo> Är privat som jag säljer.
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Vi har en fin kross på jobbet som vi kör gamla diskar i.
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jag har min slägga :P
<Screedo> den brukar jag använda på diskar som är slut.
<Screedo> innan de hamnar på tippen.
<Screedo> kollar in ett program som heter killdisk, verkar rätt bra.
<bamsefar> Ok
<Kira9204> Screedo: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=8M
<Kira9204> kan ta ett tag och kommer att käka en del CPU för random
<Kira9204> men varje bit på HDDn kommer att skrivar över med randomdata
<Kira9204> vilket bör göra det i stort sett omöjligt att restora
<Screedo> Kira9204: Tack, kör killerdisk nu, trial versionen tillåter bara att man skriver med nollor, men det bör ju räcka.
<Kira9204> Screedo: precis samma som dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=8M ;)
<Kira9204> allt finns redan där
<Screedo> :)
<Spookan> Screedo: fdisk? Fast det kanske inte finns i Linux?
<Kira9204> såklart det gör
<Screedo> Nu kör jag det från en windows maskin :P än så länge kör jag windows 7 på min stationära dator.
<Spookan> Borde ju finnas nått free disk eraser eller nått..
<Screedo> ja
<Screedo> killerdisk är helt OK
<Screedo> tar 4 timmar för en 500GB disk bara :P
<Screedo> men, eftersom jag ska sälja min lilla server så vill jag gärna blåsa diskarna så mycket jag kan.
<Spookan> Screedo: http://www.dban.org
<Spookan> Har du tillgång att koppla in dem externt i en Mac?
<Screedo> nä
<Screedo> jag kör dem i en hdd docka till usb, men killerdisk fungerar helt OK, gör samma som kommandot i ubuntu då, skriver över allt med nollor ett antal gånger.
<Screedo> Spookan: kollade in dban, men den hade en hel del saker som den inte gjorde, samt att den klarar inte ssd diskar.
<Screedo> killdisk heter den :p
<Spookan> Hehe ok ;)
<Screedo> vad kan en sådan här vara värd begagnad? FUJITSU PRIMERGY TX100 S3P E3-1220V2 3.1GHZ 8MB 16GB. den är runt 1.5 år gammal.
<bamsefar> Oj, en fujitsu-server. :P
<Screedo> hehe
<bamsefar> En tower-server?
<Screedo> bamsefar: japp
<Screedo> tyst är den också
<bamsefar> Okej
<Screedo> inget fel på den alls, men jag behöver den inte längre, så är onödigt att den bara står här.
<bamsefar> Verkar kosta 4k ny, så 1500 kanske?
<Screedo> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010780354/fujitsu-primergy-tx100-s3p-xe-e3-1220v2-3-5-8mb-8gb-2x500gb/  och jag har lagt in mer minne i den.
<Screedo> iofs inte fujitsu minnen utan kingston value ram. så den har totalt 16Gb ram
<bamsefar> http://www.senetic.se/product/VFY:T1003SC130IN
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> tackar
<Screedo> men den har bara 4Gb ram och en 500 GB hårddisk
<Zytronix> Är det någon som har lite tid över och kan ge lite tech hjälp?? får fan inte senaste ubunto att fungera -_-
<Screedo> Zytronix: Lättast är att skriva din fråga och vänta på svar.
<Zytronix> Försöker installera senaste versionen av ubuntu på en SSD disk, disken är helt ny pga den förra havererade, installerar via sticka, allt går bra, sen efter installationen datorn startas om så vill den inte boota, ungefär som den inte hittar ngn os på hdd. Testat att installera om på nytt men samma sak. Har jag missat något lr kan det vara något annat fel??
<Zytronix> Har kontrollerat BIOS, körde en Live run på os och kollade i disken och det finns data i den men vägrar boota den.
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> HEj
<Peyam> Asså funkar spotify på Ubuntu eller måste man ha premium?
<Peyam> Ingenm?
<bamsefar> play.spotify.com
<Peyam> juste .. visste ej att den va kvar
<Guest93655> någon som kan hjölpa hur jag kopierar filer till diskett med root som ägare?
<Guest93655> eller hur jag ändrar ägare på disketten
<Guest93655> ägare : root
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-10
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> andol: allt väl?
<andol> Screedo: Jorå, själv då?
<Screedo> andol: det är bra här, första aarbetsveckan är ju över så man börjar väl komma in i det igen. Men hade inte sagt nej till mer ledighet.
<Screedo> arbetsveckan*
<andol> Screedo: Du har det inte lätt du? :)
<Screedo> andol: det är väl aldrig fel med semester? :)
<Peyam> HEj
<Peyam> Läget allihpa?
<Linda^> Hemligt!
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-03
<johelish> Hej! Idag när jag kom tillbaka till kontoret så märker jag att Samba share'sen är tomma.. Sen när jag sshar in i burken så säger den att det är in/ut-fel. När jag testar att starta om datorn så klarar den inte av att mounta /media/filer och /media/filer2 vilket är de två jag försöker öppna
<johelish> Vad kan jag göra?
<johelish> @backup-serverrummet:/media/backup$ ls ls: läser katalog .: In/ut-fel
<senate> vad får du för fel när du mountar?
<senate> kan du mounta med readonly?
<andol> johelish: Som du säkert har anat så lär det röra sig om något disktras.
<andol> johelish: LÃ¥gon raid-konstruktion, eller rena diskar?
<johelish> Rätt nya diskar, jag får iaf upp dem när jag kör fdisk-l
<johelish> HOppades att det magiskt skulle lösa sig när jag startarde om servern men då sa den att den inte klarade av att mounta /media/disk1 och /media/disk2
<johelish> fast de syns i fdisk-l
<johelish> rena diskar
<andol> Att köra/lista en dmesg borde även kunne ge en vink.
<johelish> Nån snäll själ som kan se om jag missat något?
<johelish> http://pastebin.com/8ZgjQkEN
<andol> Utav värdnamnet ovan så antar jag att det rör sig om en backup-server? I sådant fall antar jag att orginaldatan fortfarande finns i gott skick någonstans?
<johelish> Allt utav större värde finns synkat på andra ställen förutom exempelvis ett sextiotal signaturer
<johelish> Burken har ju inte rörts på en månad och nu när jag kommer tillbaka så har den dött
<johelish> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 255 huvuden, 63 sektorer/spår, 9729 cylindrar, totalt 156301488 sektorer Enheter = sektorer av 1 · 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Diskidentifierare: 0xd943cb6f      Enhet Start     Början        Slut     Block    Id  System /dev/sda1   *          63    78711000    39355469    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev
<johelish> Den hittar visst bara en disk.. de andra 2tbarna verkar vara borta 4 good. Fan
<andol> Du kan alltid pröva att stoppa in de diskarna i en annan maskin och se ifall det hjälper.
<johelish> Känns bara så jävla konstigt att två sex månader gamla hårddiskar ska lägga av bara sådär
<andol> Inte egentligen.
<johelish> Riktigt b. Men får testa att koppla in dem i en annan burk o be
<andol> Ibland har man otur och får en dålig batch.
<andol> Är det dessutom en backup-server så antar jag även att det har skrivits rätt flitigt till diskarna?
<johelish> Jo visst. Det har det gjorts.
<andol> Ifall det är någon tröst så har även jag min beskärda del tras att reda ut :) Medan jag var på semester så dog kylan i vår datorhall, varpå det nu finns både en och två efterdyningar att lösa ut.
<johelish> Man måste ju ha något att göra också ;)
<andol> Ändå ett förhållandevis skönt problem att börja med, ty även ifall det är en hel del att reda ut så är det mest sådant som behöver betas av, inget som kräver att hjärnan spinner upp på 100% med en gång.
<johelish> andol: Fick liv i ena disken när jag satte in den i en annan burk
<johelish> andol: tack för tipset
<johelish> bättre med en pajj hårddisk än två
<andol> johelish: Skulle dock vara lite försiktig innan jag litar på den räddade disken. Företrädevis ser du till att kopiera all viktig data från disken, och sen kör en ordentlig test på disken.
<andol> johelish: Personligen är jag mycket för följande metod: dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/null
<andol> Fast är disken redan halvtrasig kan följande dd mycket väl få den att helt rammla ihop. Sålunda viktigt att först göra kopierandet.
<johelish> Tack för tipset. Finns inget sätt att försöka rädda datan från disken som inte drar igång? Bara den disken som inte är uppbackad
<johelish> Får inte ens upp den i bios, helt död
<andol> johelish: Dyker den inte ens upp i varesig bios eller os så är det lurigt.
<johelish> Min tanke också men jag drömmer om att det ska gå
<johelish> Så jävla klantigt att inte backa upp signatur mappen
<andol> Har man däremot en disk som "syns" men som inte går att montera brukar det gå att rädda datan genom att accessa den direkt som en blockenhet med verktyg såsom http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk och http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec.
<andol> johelish: Sen finns det ju firmor som specialiserar sig på att rädda data från trasiga hårddiskar, men då kostar det i regel därefter.
<johelish> Blir nog billigare att jag lägger fyra timmar på att göra om alla
<andol> Jo, rör det sig bara om sisådär fyra timmars arbete så lär det vara den lättaste lösningen.
<johelish> Tusen tack för hjälpen. förstår att du ocskå jobbar. Ha en sån bra dag!
<BaZZe> Tjo
<BaZZe> Någon här som har koll på hur man fixar vpn problemen i ubuntu 15.04 har en pptp vpn jag kör via bahnhofs lex integrity men den vägrar ansluta, funkade då och då i början
<SebastianThorn> dom erbjuder inte openvpn?
<BaZZe> jo visst som en betaltjänst erbjuder ju dom openvpn genom integrity men eftersom jag har bahnhof får ju deras lex integrity pptp vpn gratis och tänkte därför använda den
<Amoz> molgrum, du som är i #ubuntu ? :P
<molgrum> Amoz: jepp
<andol> molgrum: Otrogen mot #ubuntu-se? :-)
<molgrum> hehe
<molgrum> fglrx-updates eller fglrx, vad säger ni vilken vinner?
<cowbacon> jag har alltid kört med updates. vet inte skillnaden mellan dem dock :p
<Amoz> molgrum, du kör AMD/ATI, du har redan förlorat :(
<molgrum> Amoz: what :)
<molgrum> jag kan köpa nvidia om jag vill
<molgrum> men suger fglrx fortf?
<Amoz> molgrum, inte en aning tbh. Inte kört AMD på rätt länge nu
<Amoz> senast va flera år sen.
<molgrum> aha, jo men då sög det
<molgrum> minns första gången jag skulle installera det, var rent helvete
<Amoz> molgrum, är det verkligen skillnad på paketen btw?
<molgrum> hmm
<Amoz> i 14.04 så visas detta
<Amoz> alex@optimus:~ ▸ aptitude show fglrx-updates
<Amoz> Paket: fglrx-updates
<Amoz> Tillstånd: inte installerat
<Amoz> Version: 2:15.200-0ubuntu0.3
<Amoz> Prioritet: extra
<Amoz> alex@optimus:~ ▸ aptitude show fglrx
<Amoz> Paket: fglrx
<Amoz> Tillstånd: inte installerat
<Amoz> Version: 2:15.200-0ubuntu0.3
<molgrum> tydligne inte
<molgrum> tydligen*
<Amoz> placebo ;)
<Amoz> "fglrx-updates är så mycket bättre!"
<molgrum> men men, UE4 kräver det
<Amoz> dessutom är detta meta-paket tror jag, så det beror väldigt mycket på vilken version/dist du kör iirc
<molgrum> aha
<Amoz> molgrum, ta det med en nypa salt dock
<strobe> freedom
<strobe> ops fel fönster
<Philip5> strobe: är du lite som mel gibson?? freeeeeedooooom..... :D
<nicklas_> yo
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-04
<huttan> morron
<screedo> god morgon
<maxjezy> jag har wpa-2-psk på routern, mac filter för datorerna som ska accepteras på nätet och ett bra användarnnamn/lösen för att logga in routern, hur mer kan jag skydda mig?
<maxjezy> är det något man ska tänka på?
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-05
<sysop-rick> Hej! Nån som är duktig på m0n0wall/Pfsense här? hårdvaru brandväggar appliance
<einand> madbear_: jag vill se bilder som du fotograferat
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-06
<madbear_> einand: ok, ikväll
<Spookan> Någon här som kan Mac?
<Barre> !ask
<Barre> men var ät botten :)
<Coffe> semester
<Barre> förmodligen
<Amoz> the botten is nådd
<sireorion> tja grabbar o tjejer... Nu sitter man här o pillar lite,,.,har för mig att man kan se hur mycker disk o processor som används i ubuntu så som i windows men k0mmer inte ihåg hur man gör.. någon som är villig o berätta?¨'
 * andol har tyvärr ingen aning om hur det ser ut i Windows, så lite svårt att svara på hur man får till motsvarande i Ubuntu
<sireorion> det visar hur många procent av nätverket som anväds samt disk o processorn.
<sireorion> andol: kan inte köra nån updatering eller nåt för mitt konto e inte i root :S
<einand> madbear_: ;)
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-07
<sireorion> Håller på att installera Ubuntu server 15.04 men servern spottar ut skivan o ber om en annan skiva som heter "ubuntu-server 15.04 _vivid_velvet: -release i386 (20150422)" var kan man hitta denna
<andol> Låter som att det är den här iso:n du vill ha - http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ubuntu-15.04-server-i386.iso
<andol> Vad är det för skiva du initialt försökt installera med då?
<Coffe> de undrar jag med.. å sedan 368 . varför köra32 bitars ?
<maxjezy> ska ni se chappie imorgon på sfanytime?
<maxjezy> måndag var det visst.
<kes0> Hallå bitches!
<NeverW8> oj
<Amoz> O_o
<maxjezy> tjena kes0
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-09
<huttan> morron
<andol> morgens
<Tessla> Problem med min tocuh screen på min HP Elitebook 2760, hjälp något?
<Tessla> någon*
<Tessla>  Problem med min tocuhscreen på min HP Elitebook 2760, hjälp någon?
<Spookan> Vad är det för typ av problem du har då?
<Tessla_> Är det ens nån här?
<screedo> jodå
<Spookan> Hon/han var nog blind.
<kes0> Ja inte konstigt att de blir fel med skärmen då liksom.
<Tessla> Hejsan! Det var jag som tidigare skrev om mitt problem med min touchscreen på min elitebook 2760p, men sen la mitt internet ner, men nu är jag tillbaka å behöver h j ä l p !
<Tessla> Touchen vägrar helt enkelt att fungera sen jag installerade ubuntu på datorn
<Tessla> jag har försökt att googla på det och jag finner inga adekvata svar
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-08
<hplc> vet att det är j*****t off-topic, men har försökt i #gimp i dagar utan minsta svar, försöker få ELA att dyka upp i menyn i gimp, men lyckas inte, nån som vill hjälpa mig?
<Laban> Hade gärna om jag kunde Gimp :) Vad är ELA? :)
<hplc> ELA är en plugin till gimp som kan avslöja förändringar i ett foto i efterhand
<Laban> Ballt
<hplc> så kallad "photoshopping"
<hplc> jo
<hplc> nästan allt manipuleras idag, rolig hobby att köra digitala foton genom ELA och se vad som ändrats
<hplc> men aktiviteten och respons på irc nu är så låg att det känns nästan deprimerande och nästintill meningslöst att använda irc, synd, med tanke på vad irc har betytt för så många genom åren, allt förstört och raserat av trolls och shills : /
<Spookan> Facebook dödade irc. :)
<Mathisen> måste va i rätt kanaler bara.. nog snackas det massor
<Hund> hplc: Vad Mathisen sa. IRC lever vidare.
<Hund> Bara inte på den här kanalen. :P
<hplc> det verkar som om människor söker sig till kanaler p.g.a. sin storlek, mer än dess topic, "ingen vill hänga i en liten kanal" typ, även om topic tilltalar, lite som en rullande snöboll som växer
<hplc> när en kanal har nått kritisk massa är dess existens och "befolkning" tryggad typ
<Kira9204> Problemet med IRC är väl mycket att majoriteten av kontona är tomma shells
<Kira9204> En lite tråkig effekt av att man måste vara online även fast man inte är närvatande
<hplc> en del verkar enbart bara idla, i månader, kanske år, varför tolereras sånt?, i praktiken blir kanalen ett ålderdomshem som byggts om till museeum när torra gamla stofiler inte har sagt nåt i åratal, folk kan ju dö i en kanal och det skulle inte upptäckas förrän nån trappuppgång klagar på stank
<hplc> är folk så ensamma och desperata att deras enda "kontakt med folk" sker via en skärm som aldrig någonsin får loggas ut ur?
<Kira9204> Att slänga ut klienter som varit tysta i en månad vore väldigt hälsosamt, men att folk är inaktiva dn vecka är inte konstigt tycker jag
<Kira9204> Du måste ju vara med i kanalen för att kunna ta del vad som sagts
<andol> Ser inte problemet. Spelar det någon roll ifall folk idlar eller inte är i kanalen alls?
<Kira9204> andol: det ger effekten att en kanal kan ge skenet av att vara aktiv men i själva verket vara ett ghosttown. Vilket skapar problem om folk letar efter en community att få hjälp från wller prata med
<Kira9204> Finns ett flertal med 50+ användare som aldrig sagt ett knyst
<hplc> andol, en analogi, du är på en fest, du ser en grupp och går fram, men ingen talar, ingen svarar dig, ingen reagerar ens på ditt "hej"..........hur skulle du uppleva det? hmm??
<andol> Alternativt så lär man sig att det ofta är så det fungerar på IRC, och anpassar sina förväntningar därefter.
<andol> hplc: Vetisjutton ifall den liknelsen håller, med tanke på att jag kan vara på *många* kanaler samtidigt, men bara en fest åt gången.
<Kira9204> Satt verkligen alla i shells på IRC dock?
<Kira9204> Jag är inte super aktiv i någon kanal egentligen
<Mathisen> att ha en BNC på irc är bra. 1. du missar inget 2.säkrare 3. du kan logga in på din bnc var du en är och fortfarande se vad hänt
<Mathisen> finns ingen nackdel med det tycker ja
<Kira9204> Jo men bara för att en kanal har användare så betyder det inte att den lever
<Kira9204> Det vore trevligt om det fanns någon sorts statitisk eller idikation
<hplc> grejen (för mig iaf), är, vad gör totalt o-sociala människor i en ytterst social situation?, när EXAKT samma personer upprepar det beteendet i MÅNADER, eller kan man skylla på bots?
<hplc> eller en ovanligt sjuk form av voyurism?
<andol> hplc: Fast IRC behöver ju inte alls vara en ytterst social situation. Själv idlar jag strikt i ett antal kanaler mest för att plocka upp lite nyheter kring den programvara som diskuteras där.
<hplc> andol, ja, du ÄR ju inte en obotlig permanent idlare, du är ju aktiv nu
<andol> hplc: I den här kanalen ja.
<andol> hplc: I övrigt så tycker jag att du ska sluta att helt godtyckligt tillskriva folk egenskaper såsom osocial, voyurist, etc.
<andol> Nej, nu har jag ett brev som behöver läggas på en brevlåda, så tillbaks till idlandet.
<Hund> :D
<Philip5> Hund: är du glad idag?
<Hund> Philip5: Självklart. Du är ju här.
<Philip5> ja det gör alla glada
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Allt väl med Philip5?
<swecarp> tjena Philip5
<Philip5> yo
<swecarp> hur har du det
<Mathisen> någon som har lite tråkigt prova >>> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Mathisen> Star Wars ASCII style :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-09
<nolsum> hej
<nolsum> hur gör jag för att nedgradera kärnan i min 16.04 ubuntu till 4.2-kärna?
<Apachez> hitta en ppa som har den
<Apachez> är nog lättaste sättet
<nolsum> okej. och hur hittar man en sån....?
<Apachez> google?
<Philip5> eller så får man bygga sin egen kernel :)
<nolsum> ja, det är dte jag vill undvika
<nolsum> nu har jag nog lyckats ta bort alla kärnor......
<nolsum> känns lite scary
<Hund> Varför vill du nedgradera?
<Philip5> minst en kärna är ju rätt bra att ha
<Hund> Philip5: Nej. Linuxkärnan är överskattat.
<Hund> Överskattad*
<Hund> Precis som KDE.
<nolsum> :)
<nolsum> nu har jag lyckats få in canonical kernel teams ppa, men när jag gör apt-get update och sen apt-cache search linux-image så finns det ingen 4.12 där
<nolsum> nån som vet hur jag gör för att få in nån 4.2, dvs kärna från 15.10-distron
<Mathisen> apt-cache search linux-headers
<nolsum> ok, och där kommer en massa 4.4 och lite annat
<nolsum> men inget 4.2?
<nolsum> Hund, jag vll nergradera min raspberry pi för det är problem med en modul, till en usb-grejja jag kör, som fungerade i 15.10 men inte i 16.04
<Philip5> Hund: egentligen skulle man säkert klara sig med att bara ha kde på sin dator för det är så bra. ingen kernel eller andra larviga base libs
<nolsum> Philip5, :)
<andol> nolsum: Jag skulle pröva att lägga till wily-repona i din sources.list, och sen köra apt-get install med explicit paketversion. Antingen det, eller att manuellt plocka motsvarande kernel-deb:ar.
<Hund> Philip5: haha
<Hund> nolsum: Ah!
<nolsum> hur hittar jag rätt kernel-debbar då, manuellt? kanske korkad fråga men jag hittar inte. behöver en 4.2 för armh
<Philip5> när du lägger till repos så sorteras de ju efter ubuntu release
<Philip5> går ju att tvinga in andra releaser i sin egen source genom att ändra i source list
<nolsum> så ändra till wily?
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-10
<screedo> Goddag i kanalen
<rallllllly> Hej. Kan någon här inne möjligen hjälpa mig att på något sätt ta reda på vilken av dessa personer som gjorde karaktären "Gundeman" i Rally i P3? "Fredrik Wegraeus", "Janne Palmén", "Ulf Reneland", "Henke Henriksson" eller "Bengt Pettersson".
<rallllllly> Jag har redan med uteslutningsmetoden exkluderat några, men kan inte få listan mindre än så här.
<rallllllly> Otroligt nog står det ingenstans på Wikipedia eller i "Svensk mediadatabas".
<rallllllly> Ej heller på SR:s sajt.
<rallllllly> Deras Facebook-profiler har inga uppenbara ledtrådar heller.
<rallllllly> Alla har jobbat på SR, så det är ingen hjälp.
<rallllllly> Skulle även mycket gärna vilja veta vem som gjorde karaktären "Pekka".
<Apachez> Sändes 1995 - 2002.
<Apachez> Medverkande: Stefan Livh, Åsa Gustafsson, Anna Mannheimer, Peter Apelgren, Fredrik Wegraeus, Janne Palmén, Ulf Reneland, Henke Henriksson, Bengt Pettersson och Sladjan Osmanagic.
<rallllllly> Apachez: Jo, men det ger mig ju bara samma lista som jag har, minus de jag exkluderat.
<Apachez> maila p3humorhimlen@sr.se och fråga?
<rallllllly> Lär bli tvungen, antar jag. Fast jag trodde att hela SR hade tagit bort alla möjligheter att kontakta dem för ett par år sedan.
<rallllllly> Försökte kontakta dem förut i något ärende och det var helt omöjligt att hitta några e-postadresser eller formulär.
<rallllllly> Enbart något slags offentligt forum.
<Apachez> "
<Apachez> Ingenting Rally gjorde "kunde" bli censurerat, mannen bakom Gunde-rösten var nämnligen dåvarande chefen för P3 i Göteborg... Så dom gjorde alla inspelningar med ledningens goda minne."
<Apachez> ulf enligt youtube
<Apachez> så Ulf Reneland
<Apachez> han var även chef på p3 göteborg
<Apachez> redaktionschef på Sveriges Radio Göteborg med ansvar för P3-produktionen, blir ansvarig för webb/mobil och produktionsbolag på Sveriges Radio. Han har även varit tillförordnad kanalchef vid SR Göteborg, tillförordnad planeringschef vid programenheten på SR Stockholm och ansvarig för P3s inköp av produktioner från externa bolag.
<rallllllly> Apachez: Stort tack!
<Apachez> vann du nån tävling nu?
<rallllllly> Endast min personliga tävling med mig själv där jag försöker tala om för personen i fråga hur rolig karaktären var.
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-11
<lgp> Hej
<lgp> Jag skulle behöva hjälp med Ubuntu touch
<Hund> Lgp
<Hund> Äsch
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-12
<bittin> https://streaming.media.ccc.de/guadec2016 o/
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-14
<lgp> hi
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Snabba bud.
<bittin> http://i.imgur.com/pdgRcEG.jpg
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-07
<Hund> God afton.
<SM0RUX> Hund: God afton :)
<Hund> Vad händer här då?
<SM0RUX> Inte mycket just nu verkar det som :)
<Hund> :D
<Meerkat> Jag har uppdaterat till Debian 9. Allt ser stabilt ut! =)
<gusnan> Meerkat: du borde säga det i Debian-kanaler.
<Meerkat> men Hund frågade ju!
<gusnan> ahh, då är jag med.
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-08
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag är lite sugen på att testa Devuan. Forkan av Debian som kör OpenRC. :)
<andol> Ifall man verkligen inte vill befatta sig med systemd så käns det betydligt mer realistikt att gå över till exempelvis FreeBSD.
<andol> Rätt eller fel så blir systemd mer och mer integrerat i dagens Linux-distar, och att försöka arbeta sig runt det lär bara bli dyrare och dyrare.
<Hund> Jag kör Funtoo på stora burken. :) Och Arch och Ubuntu på två andra. Jag ogillar Systemd, men jag är ingen dramatisk person av mig. :P
<Hund> Det är inte svårt eller konstigt att hålla sig undan Systemd.
<Hund> Gentoo och Funtoo har ju aldrig gått över till det, men de har ju dock stöd för det om man vill ha det.
<Hund> Void Linux kör ju med Runit och de klarar sig bra med.
<Hund> Likaså Slackware, som kör med OpenRC?
<Hund> SysV använde de visst. :)
<SM0RUX> * Topic is: 'Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer' leder till "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates." :)
<Hund> Det är fritt fram att bete sig som man vill här alltså. ;)
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-09
<SM0RUX> Hund: Det tror jag inte, varken här eller på andra ställen :)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det finns ju inga regler ju! :D
<Hund> "/s"
<Hund> Om det inte var uppenbart. ;P
<propus> h4ll0
<propus> dött värre.
<Mathisen> lite kanske
<propus> läget=?
<Mathisen> bra skulle ja väll tro, små fixar lite på datorn
<Mathisen> ja säger bara skappa aldrig en hp omen laptop, bytte nvme hd i den och då vägrade bios kunna boota från den
<Mathisen> har varit en mardröm att fixa
<Mathisen> måste ha en usb nu med /boot och /boot/efi på och restern på nvme*, för att kunna använda den. men det funkar i alla fall
<propus> okej
<propus> det sög ju
<Mathisen> yep
<propus> gör en ominstall då?
<Mathisen> har ju gjort de
<Mathisen> själva grejen är ju att bios inte ser nvme hd
<Mathisen> så kan inte boota from hd
<propus> okej
<propus> önskar jag kuna hjälpa dig.
<Mathisen> datorn funkar nu ändå, tack vare archlinux. finns inget att göra om ja inte köper en ny nvme hd till.
<Mathisen> nu ska ja kolla lite film
<propus> okej.
<Hund> Moderniteter.
<Hund> :D
<propus> heheh
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-10
<propus_> yello!
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-11
<Hund> God afton.
<propus> h4ll0
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-12
<Hund> Hejsan
<Mathisen> hej hej
<Hund> Hemskt mycket hej
<propus> hallå
<propus> jilo
<propus> jo
<propus> &quit
<Hund> Mannen med tålamod.
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-07
<luna_> Debian 25Ã¥rs kalas i Kista 16:e Augusti
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-08
<blurkis> ngn som kan verifiera ifall asus usb-ac51 wifi dongle fungerar med ubuntu 18.04 out of the box? måste köpa ett usb-wifi dongle..
<blurkis> helst billigt men det ska fungera out of the box
<Hund> blurkis: https://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?o=3011226
<Hund> blurkis: https://www.wirelesshack.org/top-linux-compatible-usb-wireless-adapters.html
<blurkis> Hund, tack
<blurkis> Hade dock hjärnsläpp. Varför köra med wifi på en stationär dator. hahaha. Drag kabel snyggt istället. Bättre kan det ju inte bli.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> :D
<blurkis> drag/drog
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-10
<Nafallo> hrmpf. mycket vind idag...
<andol> Västkusten?
<Nafallo> andol: du vet var jag bor :-P
<Nafallo> sista semesterdagen officiellt, och jag borde städa...
<andol> Nafallo: Du har inte flyttat sen sistens alltså?
<Nafallo> nej. jag äger stället. lär dröja innan jag flyttar :-)
<Nafallo> dessutom trivs jag här, eller ja... kommer göra när jag städat :-P
<Nafallo> andol: du då? hittat någon ny plats?
<andol> Nafallo: Samma plats, halvnytt jobb.
<Nafallo> heh, jag börjar typ nytt på måndag :-)
<Barre> oh... uppdrag eller arbetsgivare?
<blurkis> jag har min sista semesterdag idag. suck.  Jag ser verkligen inte fram emot måndag. :(
<Nafallo> Barre: arbetsgivare och uppdrag.
<Nafallo> dag 47 av 49 för mig dock, så *shrugs*
<Nafallo> jobbigt läge nu dock. har bara massa bra öl hemma att dricka av ;-)
<luna_> Väntar på att Norge ska bestämma vilken Animé vi ska se
<Barre> Nafallo: spännande och grattis(?)
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-11
<Apachez> nån här som lagt märke till att pinta crashar i nyare ubuntu?
<Hund> Mors
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-12
<Nafallo> Barre: något sådant. tack :-)
<Barre> 👍
<blurkis> goooood natt.
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-05
<Apachez> luna: skicka denne till 112?
<ChiLLabiS> Tjo! Ett nytt forum för Linux-entusiaster på https://linuxkompis.se och kanalen #linuxkompis här på Freenode!
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-06
<ChiLLabiS> Tjo! Har en fråga angående Ubuntu's val av att inte uppdatera 32bit libraries framöver: Kommer Wine fortfarande funka med uppdateringar och hur blir det med Steam på kommande LTSer?
<Apachez> steam kör redan 64 bit
<ChiLLabiS> ok
<ChiLLabiS> Wine då?
<Apachez> .steam/steamapps/common/Counter-Strike Global Offensive/csgo_linux64
<Apachez> wine får väl förpackas i snap eller nåt
<Apachez> å antingen hårdlänkas till 32bit libbar (så externa filer inte behövs) eller göra som steam å inkludera det dom behöver i egen mapp
<ChiLLabiS> Okej
<ChiLLabiS> Skippar helst snap
<ChiLLabiS> Men tack för svar Apachez :)
<Apachez> vaffo gilalr du inte snap?
<Apachez> verkar varken sämre eller bättre än andra paketeringslösningar
<Apachez> typ appimage mfl
<ChiLLabiS> Snapd gör massa loop mounts
<ChiLLabiS> Det är störigt om man ska fippla med fdisk
<ChiLLabiS> Hade typ 10 loop "diskar" senast innan jag tog bort snapd
<Apachez> so?
<Apachez> aldrig havt nåt problem med fdisk för det
<andol> Är det verkligen mer än ett kosmetiskt problem?
<Apachez> du pekar ju ändå ut enheten du ska partitionera
<ChiLLabiS> Bara jobbigt med massa sånt ivägen
<ChiLLabiS> sant
<Apachez> och då använder du wine frivilligt? :D
<ChiLLabiS> Gillar det fortfarande inte
<Apachez> dra in wine som appimage då?
<ChiLLabiS> Funkar det med Lutris då?
<ChiLLabiS> Aja Tack för svar iaf. Visste inte att wine fanns i snap äns
<Apachez> THUNDER!!!!
<andol> Jupp, och riktigt regn!
<andol> Lite synd bara att man ska ut i det.
<Apachez> https://www.lightningmaps.org/?lang=sv#m=oss;t=3;s=0;o=0;b=;ts=0;y=59.3034;x=18.1721;z=10;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;tsc=0;src=6;
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-07
<luna> https://i.imgur.com/Ts9EgHA.png hur lyckas Goto10 och Internetstiftelsen skriva både rätt och fel datum i samma mail
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-09
<Hund> Hur lyckas någon ha över 200 000 e-postmeddelanden i sin inkorg? Har du skrivit upp dig på alla e-postlistor som någonsin har existerat? :P
<Hund> All min e-post ligger på drygt 30 MB. :P
<nimnil> 26500 i min
<bamsefar> 16k i min typ
<Apachez> är 32k+ i jobbets inkorg
<Apachez> slutade sortera ett par år sen :P
<luna> kan man få tag på godis i Sockenplan såhär dags?
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-10
<luna> https://streaming.media.ccc.de/froscon2019/S1#schedule https://www.froscon.de/en/news/today-is-the-day-2/ Linux conference in Germany
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-11
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75y2eZKlyNM strange parts goes xray
